# Weinergate



## boedicca

It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.

He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.

_This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._

Weinergate: Congressman Claims &#8220;Facebook Hacked&#8221; As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism


----------



## WillowTree

I can't imagine weenie having an erection.


----------



## boedicca

It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.



Well, by all means, let&#8217;s presume him guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## boedicca

Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking.


----------



## WillowTree

boedicca said:


> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking.


----------



## clanthar

for shame


----------



## xsited1

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



Did he mean to send a naughty pic to a woman?  I've always assumed he bats for the same team.


----------



## WillowTree

fore skin


----------



## boedicca

He's married to a (former?) Hillary Aide.  So who knows?


----------



## Zander

If he did it - he needs to resign immediately.  Of course he'll deny, obfuscate, and lie to protect himself.....

OH wait - he just issued a statement: 
Weiner: " I do not own underwear, of that brand, color, or size. Also, my weiner is much, much smaller".


----------



## boedicca

Hahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Trajan

politico's all of them,  are pretty like the rest of the great unwashed no matter how they pretend not to be or who puts them on a pedestal...*shrugs*trash in, trash out.


----------



## Zander

Click the link for a good laugh....

http://nosheepleshere.blogspot.com/2011/05/weinergate-teensy-weensy-anthony-weiner.html


----------



## boedicca

This kind of stuff makes me *almost* like Twitter.  If it outs the sleazeballs more quickly so we can get rid of them, good.


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


>



your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..


----------



## boedicca

Would it be a violation of the board rules if I posted his undie pic?


----------



## xsited1

boedicca said:


> He's married to a (former?) Hillary Aide.  So who knows?



True.  Hillary plays for both sides at times, fathered a child with Webster Hubbell and had an on-going affair with Vince Foster.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Zander

Trajan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
Click to expand...

Click the link ...hilarious!
No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is


----------



## boedicca

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
Click to expand...




Ahahaha!  The pic at the link is a hoot:


----------



## WillowTree

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
Click to expand...


your original  link even when I embedded it myself in my browser sent back an error form google..this one deserves to be' put up'....


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> 
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  The pic at the link is a hoot:
Click to expand...


ooops, didn't see yours....my apologies...


----------



## boedicca

That's okay.  If we were allowed bigger signatures, I'd add that pic to mine!


----------



## Zander

Vienna-Sausagegate just doesn't have the same ring as Weinergate.....


----------



## boedicca

How about Lil Smokies Gate?


----------



## boedicca

And given that he must be circumcized, it's unlikely the cocktail weenie is wrapped.


----------



## Trajan

oooorrr...


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> And given that he must be circumcized, it's unlikely the cocktail weenie is wrapped.




hey!!_get off_ my frank!!!


oopsp I mean


----------



## Zander

Are those Bawney Fwanks?


----------



## boedicca

Trajan said:


> oooorrr...




Are they kosher?


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Are those Bawney Fwanks?



no they are BawneyS frank.....


----------



## Zander




----------



## WillowTree

Fwankly My dear!


----------



## The T

Zander said:


>


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNddW2xmZp8"]YouTube - &#x202a;Oscar Mayer "Wiener" Ad 1965 in COLOR (THE BEST CLASSIC AD IN THE USA)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

*Sorry* Couldn't _*hep*_ it...


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I remember when Sarah Palin's Account was hacked.   I don't know how hard it is to hack twitter.  It does happen.

I can see no reason why he would do this.   I am inclined to believe him.   He has been in politics forever.  He knows better.
But  he is also a liberal politician, which means he is pretty lame when it comes to security issues.  So I think it perfectly reasonable to be as lax as in his personal security as he is on national security.
So I am sure he has an easily hackable password.  And someone found it.


----------



## Ernie S.

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, lets presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


In other words, let's treat him like a Republican.


----------



## Trajan

The T said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Oscar Mayer "Wiener" Ad 1965 in COLOR (THE BEST CLASSIC AD IN THE USA)&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> *Sorry* Couldn't _*hep*_ it...




thx T.......


I remember that clearly....and could have still sang it unprompted by the vid...the power of the MadMen


----------



## Trajan

Baruch Menachem said:


> I remember when Sarah Palin's Account was hacked.   I don't know how hard it is to hack twitter.  It does happen.
> 
> I can see no reason why he would do this.   I am inclined to believe him.   He has been in politics forever.  He knows better.
> But  he is also a liberal politician, which means he is pretty lame when it comes to security issues.  So I think it perfectly reasonable to be as lax as in his personal security as he is on national security.
> So I am sure he has an easily hackable password.  And someone found it.



I agree BM, frankly...oops,  I mean candidly,  on the Trajan outrage meter this rates a 9 on a scale of 1-10...however, it definitely moves the needle on my Hypocrisy meter...


----------



## jillian

boedicca said:


> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.



if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.

not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.


----------



## The T

Trajan said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Oscar Mayer "Wiener" Ad 1965 in COLOR (THE BEST CLASSIC AD IN THE USA)&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> *Sorry* Couldn't _*hep*_ it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx T.......
> 
> 
> I remember that clearly....and could have still sang it unprompted by the vid...the power of the MadMen
Click to expand...

 
Oh lord...for those of us whom remember, eh? 

I guess I've dated myself...

But I guarantee you it was off-the-cuff


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Yahoo had a list of six security questions they posed that could easily be answered by googling Sarah Palin's name.  Things like her high school, year of marriage, child's name etc.   

I don't know how twitter does it.    Password schemes in general are getting stronger all the time, which is ultra annoying.  Most passwords these days are minimum of six, and have to include both numbers and letters

My favorite password recovery system is questions you create yourself.   My question is in russian, is very personal, and is not findable in Google even if I were famous.


----------



## Smash_Hits

Do you idiots honestly believe that he did this? Really? Ever heard of a concept called "innocent until proven guilty?"


----------



## jillian

Baruch Menachem said:


> I remember when Sarah Palin's Account was hacked.   I don't know how hard it is to hack twitter.  It does happen.
> 
> I can see no reason why he would do this.   I am inclined to believe him.   He has been in politics forever.  He knows better.
> But  he is also a liberal politician, which means he is pretty lame when it comes to security issues.  So I think it perfectly reasonable to be as lax as in his personal security as he is on national security.
> So I am sure he has an easily hackable password.  And someone found it.



you were doing great for the first two paragraphs, which i agree with. But then you lapsed into rightwingnut false characterizations... 

bummer.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I was just saying he was consistant.   Is that so bad?
</faux outrage>


----------



## The T

Baruch Menachem said:


> Yahoo had a list of six security questions they posed that could easily be answered by googling Sarah Palin's name. Things like her high school, year of marriage, child's name etc.
> 
> I don't know how twitter does it. Password schemes in general are getting stronger all the time, which is ultra annoying. Most passwords these days are minimum of six, and have to include both numbers and letters
> 
> My favorite password recovery system is questions you create yourself. My question is in russian, is very personal, and is not findable in Google even if I were famous.


 
You should see some of the ones I deal with in Communications systems? The password itself could wrap around a 10X12 room...


----------



## Baruch Menachem

One password I had to deal with was 10 characters, didn't make a word, half numbers, half letters and half the letters had to a different case from the other half.

I would like to see the Regex that created that monster.


----------



## PoliticalChic

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism




This may be a bigger problem for Rep. Weiner than politics!

"But I'm intrigued with Anthony Weiner who, in July, married a devout Muslim woman who has kept her Islamic faith. (I don't know if he adopted Islam but she has not become Jewish)."
MJ Rosenberg: Weiner (with Muslim Wife) Won't Say Mosque Is Okay

...Remember their motto: ...what happens in Weiner-mosque, stays in Weiner-mosque....along with your hands.


----------



## WillowTree

PoliticalChic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a bigger problem for Rep. Weiner than politics!
> 
> "But I'm intrigued with Anthony Weiner who, in July, married a devout Muslim woman who has kept her Islamic faith. (I don't know if he adopted Islam but she has not become Jewish)."
> MJ Rosenberg: Weiner (with Muslim Wife) Won't Say Mosque Is Okay
> 
> ...Remember their motto: ...what happens in Weiner-mosque, stays in Weiner-mosque....along with your hands.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

Anthony Weiner Tweet-Taunts Clarence Thomas About Financial Records News Dump








ya reaps what ya sows tweeenie weenie. ya reaps what ya sows.


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
Click to expand...


why yes,  you can see all the personal attacks and personality crunching you find on a typical palin or some commensurate rep. con  thread right..over.....where?


----------



## The T

PoliticalChic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a bigger problem for Rep. Weiner than politics!
> 
> "But I'm intrigued with Anthony Weiner who, in July, married a devout Muslim woman who has kept her Islamic faith. (I don't know if he adopted Islam but she has not become Jewish)."
> MJ Rosenberg: Weiner (with Muslim Wife) Won't Say Mosque Is Okay
> 
> ...Remember their motto: ...what happens in Weiner-mosque, stays in Weiner-mosque....along with your hands.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

Suspicious 'links'...bloated 'sausage'.....'Frankly' speaking, this whole kerfuffle with Mr 'Weiner'  is a not so hot 'dog'. He should resign even if he didn't do it......just to save us the weiner jokes.....


----------



## The T

Zander said:


> Suspicious 'links'...bloated 'sausage'.....'Frankly' speaking, this whole kerfuffle with Mr 'Weiner' is a not so hot 'dog'. He should resign even if he didn't do it......just to save us the weiner jokes.....


 
Indeed.


----------



## boedicca

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
Click to expand...




I'm not the one swallowing his cocktail weenie.  And it is rather suspicious that his yfrog account has bee wiped clean.  If he were a GOPper, you'd be screeching "coverup".


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking.



Yeah. You go. Accounts of famous people never get hacked.

Palin's Email Account Hacked (PHOTOS)


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. You go. Accounts of famous people never get hacked.
> 
> Palin's Email Account Hacked (PHOTOS)
Click to expand...



And your reading comprehension isn't any better.  You response is a complete non sequitur, hardly surprising.


----------



## Grace

Zander said:


> If he did it - he needs to resign immediately.  Of course he'll deny, obfuscate, and lie to protect himself.....
> 
> OH wait - he just issued a statement:
> Weiner: " I do not own underwear, of that brand, color, or size. Also, my weiner is much, much smaller".



Snort. I hate ice tea sucked up into my sinuses.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades,

it is most shocking that someone has tried to take over or "hack" into Rep Weiners accounts.

In his debut on Twitter, someone, according to him, took over some of his accounts and released photos of a questionable nature. 

He claims to have erased all the photos in question. Too bad he did not keep the information for the police to use in their investigation.  Funny how that works..


Good thing, according to him, someone hacked into his files. After all, no doubt if these were his photos, he would do the honorable thing and resign. 









The new Oscar Mayer Weinermobile does not do him justice


----------



## RDD_1210

The police don't investigate when your Facebook account gets hacked. What's the point of this thread exactly?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

RDD_1210 said:


> The police don't investigate when your Facebook account gets hacked. What's the point of this thread exactly?



I was wondering that as well.

Oh, threads have merged, and now I see it's been a couple pages of nonsense.

What fun!


----------



## Neotrotsky

RDD_1210 said:


> The police don't investigate when your Facebook account gets hacked. What's the point of this thread exactly?




Someone receiving unwanted and unsolicited sexual photos is a crime...
Over the internet adds to it as well

Of course in your house this may be common, so your confusion is understandable



Don't forget the left wingnut fister who broke into Palin's email , the hacker was convicted on two federal charges,  including gaining unauthorized access to a computer, and sentenced to a  year and a day in prison. 
​

One can only hope that he did not ruin any investigation the police may be starting to help out the poor women that got these photos


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism




It seems to have some more twists..

Link has webshots of both the Rep accounts and the "victim" of these unsolicited emails


Gennette Nicole Cordova is a student at Whatcom Community College, Bellingham, Wash., where she is a reporter for the student newspaper, Horizon... It must be emphasized that at this point we have no idea whether Ms. Cordova actually knows Rep. Weiner, whether her Twitter claim of him being her boyfriend was just a joke, or whether Rep. Weiner actually communicated with Ms. Cordova​.



At this point, the story is getting interesting but not enough yet

Of course the fact that Jesse LaGreca at Daily Kos is trying to turn this into a story about Andrew Breitbart, only makes the Left look even more desperate

Really what does the Left have to fear?

If this pans out to be true, the MSM will protect him and looked what infidelities did for Ted Kennedy's career - "Lion of the Senate"

Obviously, if true the honorable thing to do would be to resign; but we are talking about someone from the Left here..


----------



## Zona

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism


You do know you look like a fool here dont you?


----------



## JBeukema

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.





To a man, I'd believe


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I will say, if it turns out to be true, that's pretty fucking hilarious. "Weiner" indeed.

I can't wait for the NYPost headline about it....


----------



## JBeukema

RDD_1210 said:


> What's the point of this thread exactly?


lolz


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> You do know you look like a fool here dont you?
Click to expand...


pot meet kettle.


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
Click to expand...


And of course if he were a Republican you'd be crucifying him as a hypocrite etc etc.  But I recall that you suck his wiener when you aren't fixated on Obama's.


----------



## Ravi

Big Government? That's Breitbart. Has he ever broken a fact based story? Maybe one of his pimps is the hacker, it sounds exactly like something he would do.


----------



## The Rabbi

Ravi said:


> Big Government? That's Breitbart. Has he ever broken a fact based story? Maybe one of his pimps is the hacker, it sounds exactly like something he would do.



Exposing wrong doing.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The Rabbi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course if he were a Republican you'd be crucifying him as a hypocrite etc etc.  But I recall that you suck his wiener when you aren't fixated on Obama's.
Click to expand...



It really is amazing Weiner was able to take back control of his accounts just 4 mins after  he was hacked ...



Funny thing, Weiner is usually a camera/press whore like his mentor Schumer and he has not called a press conference yet? His normal approach would be to hold a press conference and call for some new intrusive and useless gov't program, like PapaObama care.

Really, since the victim of this attack is a black 21 yr old college girl, you would think he would at least offer her some help. What if these attacks were some form of "hate speech" ?

Strange how the radical Left and him are not using this against the right.
After all, they are use to blaming any event on the right- why not this one

The left acts like they hope it goes away...
Really what do they have to fear, after all the Left and the MSM hold them to a lower standard. So even if his claims turn out to be false, it is not like anything will happen to him.

Yes indeed, funny how that works


----------



## boedicca

It's not the crime, it's the cover up.  

_Congressman Weiner&#8217;s district is in NY. He is a man of some national prominence, a liberal who is not afraid of taking on conservatives directly. The phone message at his national office is personable and friendly. He is a regular guest on Morning Joe and is not shy about appearing anywhere. His national prominence dwarfs mine of course.

As of this moment 10:03 a.m. EST he has over 45K followers (45737 to be exact) I&#8217;m not one of them. He also follows only 194 people.

Until 48 hours ago one of those people was Gennette Noble the young lady who is at the center of this interesting event.

Just to remind you. Gennette Noble is a 21-year-old college student in Seattle Washington. She writes for the college newspaper. She seems a fairly attractive young girl and until 24 hours ago I knew absolutely nothing about her. I doubt many people on the net did. It would be fair to say that her prominence compared to me is of the same proportion of my prominence compared to Joe Scarborough.

Yet until 48 hours ago she was one of the under 200 people Congressman Wiener followed on Twitter.

Runt that through your head for a second.

In the last 24 hours her facebook account has disappeared. Her twitter account have disappeared. Her byline has disappeared from college papers. This shows someone is taking great pains to remove her from the net.

If one wants to believe the congressman&#8217;s story one can say she is just trying to avoid further unwanted publicity. One might be able to rationalize that...._

Datechguy&#039;s Blog » Blog Archive » Hey MSM any old Twit(erer) understands what Rep Weiner&#8217;s numbers mean


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> It's not the crime, it's the cover up.
> 
> _Congressman Weiners district is in NY. He is a man of some national prominence, a liberal who is not afraid of taking on conservatives directly. The phone message at his national office is personable and friendly. He is a regular guest on Morning Joe and is not shy about appearing anywhere. His national prominence dwarfs mine of course.
> 
> As of this moment 10:03 a.m. EST he has over 45K followers (45737 to be exact) Im not one of them. He also follows only 194 people.
> 
> Until 48 hours ago one of those people was Gennette Noble the young lady who is at the center of this interesting event.
> 
> Just to remind you. Gennette Noble is a 21-year-old college student in Seattle Washington. She writes for the college newspaper. She seems a fairly attractive young girl and until 24 hours ago I knew absolutely nothing about her. I doubt many people on the net did. It would be fair to say that her prominence compared to me is of the same proportion of my prominence compared to Joe Scarborough.
> 
> Yet until 48 hours ago she was one of the under 200 people Congressman Wiener followed on Twitter.
> 
> Runt that through your head for a second.
> 
> In the last 24 hours her facebook account has disappeared. Her twitter account have disappeared. Her byline has disappeared from college papers. This shows someone is taking great pains to remove her from the net.
> 
> If one wants to believe the congressmans story one can say she is just trying to avoid further unwanted publicity. One might be able to rationalize that...._
> 
> Datechguy's Blog » Blog Archive » Hey MSM any old Twit(erer) understands what Rep Weiners numbers mean



Have no idea what is going on, but the blogger could at least get Bellingham right. She lives in Bellingham, not Seattle. I love it when people live on the Westside, they always say they live in Seattle. Bellingham is almost two hours from Seattle.
Now continue.


----------



## boedicca

More analysis of Weinergate:

_In fact, on his Twitter account, Weiner appeared to dissemble and bumble about for over an hour before firing off the tweet about his Facebook account being hacked. Heres a recreation of the timeline, starting with the Tweet Weiner claims was sent by an alleged hacker and ending with the FB Hacked tweet:

    @RepWeiner @(name redacted) yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h25m3luj Shared by RepWeiner 13 hours, 59 minutes ago reply

    @RepWeiner
    Killng me!! RT @kknapp1: @RepWeiner that is a tragedy! #EpicGame
    13 hours, 54 minutes ago reply

    @RepWeiner my tivo ate the hockey game! #WhoCanISue?
    13 hours, 55 minutes ago reply

    @RepWeiner @kknapp1 just kill me now.
    13 hours, 52 minutes ago reply

    @RepWeiner
    Tivo eats the hockey game and Versus taunts me with endless postgame. #IsThisHell?
    13 hours ago reply

    @RepWeiner
    Followers of my lame hockey tweets recall i picked tb and nashville. #NotSoBrilliant
    12 hours, 50 minutes ago reply

    @RepWeiner
    Tivo shot. FB hacked. Is my blender gonna attack me next? #TheToasterIsVeryLoyal
    12 hours, 36 minutes ago reply

The New York Post also completely ignores Weiners earlier twitter reference to the City of Seattle in a Tweet that remains on his feed. For whatever reason, the Congressman added the hashtag #Thats545InSeattleIThink to a Tweet announcing the time of an upcoming appearance on MSNBC. Reportedly, the young woman the lewd photograph was sent to lives in  Seattle.

*Also missing from the NY Posts story is an explanation for how a hacking of Weiners Facebook account could lead to a Yfrog image being posted in his public Twitter feed. But by far, the most glaring hole is the question everyone, including Politico, is asking: Has Rep. Weiner reported this alleged hacking to the authorities?*_

Rep. Weiner Spokesperson Lies To &#8216;New York Post&#8217; - Big Journalism


----------



## PoliticalChic

boedicca said:


> It's not the crime, it's the cover up.
> 
> _Congressman Weiners district is in NY. He is a man of some national prominence, a liberal who is not afraid of taking on conservatives directly. The phone message at his national office is personable and friendly. He is a regular guest on Morning Joe and is not shy about appearing anywhere. His national prominence dwarfs mine of course.
> 
> As of this moment 10:03 a.m. EST he has over 45K followers (45737 to be exact) Im not one of them. He also follows only 194 people.
> 
> Until 48 hours ago one of those people was Gennette Noble the young lady who is at the center of this interesting event.
> 
> Just to remind you. Gennette Noble is a 21-year-old college student in Seattle Washington. She writes for the college newspaper. She seems a fairly attractive young girl and until 24 hours ago I knew absolutely nothing about her. I doubt many people on the net did. It would be fair to say that her prominence compared to me is of the same proportion of my prominence compared to Joe Scarborough.
> 
> Yet until 48 hours ago she was one of the under 200 people Congressman Wiener followed on Twitter.
> 
> Runt that through your head for a second.
> 
> In the last 24 hours her facebook account has disappeared. Her twitter account have disappeared. Her byline has disappeared from college papers. This shows someone is taking great pains to remove her from the net.
> 
> If one wants to believe the congressmans story one can say she is just trying to avoid further unwanted publicity. One might be able to rationalize that...._
> 
> Datechguy's Blog » Blog Archive » Hey MSM any old Twit(erer) understands what Rep Weiners numbers mean



Actually, this is one situation that I would appreciate being covered up!

Yikes...'what is once seen cannot be unseen'!!!


----------



## Shooter

I've thought Anthony Weiner was the absolute worst politician in America before this incident.  The man is a joke.

I guess the good news is he didn't exit reality, text his staff pretending to be his children and dress up in tiger suits...


----------



## The Rabbi

Really the truth is "Who cares?"

But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



I hope the FBI makes him strip down and pose in his skivvies for comparison.


----------



## boedicca

The Rabbi said:


> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.




And that's the point.

The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.


----------



## The T

Shooter said:


> I've thought Anthony Weiner was the absolute worst politician in America before this incident. The man is a joke.
> 
> I guess the good news is he didn't exit reality, text his staff pretending to be his children and dress up in tiger suits...


----------



## boedicca

At least Wu is fully clothed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

boedicca said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
Click to expand...


Wait! Wait! Wait!

Followed up on the new Ms. Weiner, Huma Abedin....and it leads back to juicy gossip about...the lovely Huma and .....

.....the less than lovely Hillary!

And if this is true...suddenly Rep. Weiner and looks like he's done a favor for Hill, and his marriage is more like that of Governor Jim McGreevey...about whom James Carville cleverly said "the only politician who actually has a man-date.'

1. "Do you sense there is some large mass of dark matter, an unseen Scandal Star, the gravitational pull of which is warping the coverage of what seems, on the surface, a pretty dull presidential race? I do. So does Ron Rosenbaum. I thought the Dark Star was the Edwards affair allegation. But Rosenbaum says "everyone in the elite Mainstream media" knows about another juicy scandal that the LAT is supposedly sitting on. I guess this is proof that Im not in the elite, because I dont know what hes talking about.  My vestigial Limbaugh gland tells me it must involve a Democrat, or else the Times would have found a reason to print it.  P.S.: If its just Richardson, that will be very disappointing. 

Im placing my money on the lesbian-Hillary angle.

If you examine the candidates connected by the gossip columnists to current sex scandals, Hillary leads the way with her Huma connection (and Bill with his connections).

Within a couple of hours of reading Mickey Kauss report above, I blitzed more than 30 sources (most of them journalists) for what they know about this matter. None of them could identify the purported LA Times story.

My dialogue with my sources left me with no doubt Tuesday night (Oct. 30) that Hillarys made passes at women and that Muslim Huma Abedin is Hillarys most likely source of romantic and sexual love."
Hillary & Huma  A Dark Unseen Scandal Star?



2. My dialogue with my sources left me with no doubt Tuesday night (Oct. 30) that Hillary's made passes at women and that Muslim Huma Abedin is Hillary's most likely source of romantic and sexual love.

Michelle Cottle writes in the Aug. 13, 2007 New York magazine: "Huma Abedin, Hillary's beautiful, enigmatic "body person," spends nearly every waking minute with Hillary and so has the best sense of her daily rhythms and routines."

Even if the Ron Rosenbaum report is complete nonsense (as LAT's editorial assistant editor Matt Welch asserts below), the mainstream media will come under increasing pressure (as Hillary waltzes to the Democratic nomination and assumes front runner status in the general election) to probe Hillary's love life (or lack of it) and to examine the numerous assertions (by such persons as Dick Morris, Edward Klein, etc) that she bats for the other team.

Like the rest of us, Hillary needs love. Unlike the rest of us, Hillary is powerful enough to get what she wants.

Like any woman, Hillary needs hugs and comfort and solace. She's not had that regularly from Bill for many years. Where's it coming from? Huma is the source that makes the most sense."
Huma Abedin - Hillary Clinton's personal assistant

3. From the Michael Musto gossip column linked in the above article:

As I recently said on MONICA CROWLEYs radio show, whisper campaigns are claiming that HILLARY CLINTON is GAYLE KINGing her aide de camp, the glamorous HUMA ABEDIN, an Indian/Pakistani goddess from Kalamazoo, Michigan. In other words, Hillary may be putting Huma out there in the press and purposely making her more visible as a pre-emptive strike that amounts to her hiding in plain sight. This way, no Republican can later say, "Who is this gorgeous babe who spends so much intimate time with Hillary that the Observer called her Hills body person? Was GENNIFER FLOWERSs book right about Hillarys sexual taste?" And does either of this couple have the balls to bottom?



4. Now, does this destroy the original Weiner story?
And if the Hillary-Huma story is true, why should a good ol' Democrat hide it?

Or...is this another vast right wing conspiracy?


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
Click to expand...


Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?

Oh wait..that was the republicans.


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...



Hmmm...interesting response.

Clinton did in fact get a blow job - although he was accused of LYING UNDER OATH.


----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


no.  they impeached him for lying to a grand jury... 

dipshit.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting response.
> 
> Clinton did in fact get a blow job - although he was accused of LYING UNDER OATH.
Click to expand...


Lies are only lies when republicans tell them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


This is one of those great entry-level tests of one's political knowledge acumen.
The bad news, there was never, ever a case in American history where 'they' "impeached a President for a blow job."

So,...sadly, you fail.

The good news? Your knowledge and honesty in the category of political science has reached its nadir, and, therefore, has nowhere to go but up!

Continue reading posts on the USMB, it will be a practical education for you!


----------



## boedicca

I love how he brings up something Clinton actually did as an analogous situation.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...



'point' a) here ya go
Online Courses | Thinkfinity Literacy Network

''point 'b) yes it was the reps. , it was imho at least a political loser, but.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'point' a) here ya go
> Online Courses | Thinkfinity Literacy Network
> 
> ''point 'b) yes it was the reps. , it was imho at least a political loser, but.....
Click to expand...


Hey, I know!

We...we...we could get the gang down at the malt shop to do a big charity-car-wash-thing to get the money for his tuition!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

So that weasel Anthony Weiner got caught playing trouser hockey on Twitter and claims he was hacked?!! LMAO Yea sure WEINER.. TWITTER LOGS IPs.. secondly, by your own admission WEINERGATE, you were on Twitter just four minutes after sending your 21 year old mistress a picture of your PATHETIC PETER. How does that happen WEINER???   Let's hear it for small peters and congressmen who tweet them!! Yay!!! WoooOOOOooot!!

Weinergate, Day Two: the Anthony Weiner Affair Theory


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


you are so dishonest you downright stink


----------



## Neotrotsky

elvis said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.  they impeached him for lying to a grand jury...
> 
> dipshit.
Click to expand...



Plus, after he left office, he had to take a "plea bargain"- 
accepted a five-year suspension of his Arkansas law license, pay $25,000 in legal fees related to disbarment proceedings  against him and I believe he can never argue in front of the SCOTUS.


----------



## boedicca

And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.


----------



## The Rabbi

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


So you're OK with sexual harassment on the job.
And I thought the Left was pro-feminist.  Silly me.


----------



## Shooter

Sallow said:


> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?



Unless history was rewritten overnight Clinton wasn't impeached for getting a blowjob.  It was for lying under oath to a federal grand jury.

I understand saying he was impeached for getting a blowjob waters down the reality of the actual crime but it's not remotely close to being truthful.

Sorry, brother.  Your spin fails.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Shooter said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless history was rewritten overnight Clinton wasn't impeached for getting a blowjob.  It was for lying under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> I understand saying he was impeached for getting a blowjob waters down the reality of the actual crime but it's not remotely close to being truthful.
> 
> Sorry, brother.  Your spin fails.
Click to expand...


Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.


----------



## Zander

He was impeached because he lied to the grand jury and to the entire country. He was confronted about his cheating ways and he did what comes natural to politicians, he reflexively, compulsively lied and then he kept on lying until he'd lied his way into an impeachment.   The worst part was him wagged his finger...what an ass. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiIP_KDQmXs]YouTube - &#x202a;Clinton, "I did not have sexual relations with that woman...&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.



Well it looks like Weiner  is on his way to take over for Kennedy if he ever goes to the Senate....

Did you see: Weiner was following very few people -- only 91.

 Guess who was among the lucky ones?
  Isn't that strange?
  You know why that's interesting?   1, it's not true, as some have  reported, that Weiner had "no connection" to her. She was following him  and he was following her -- a virtual hug.
  2, in order to Direct Message someone -- those are the private dirty-time messages -- you both need to follow each other.
  And they _were_ following each other.
  Isn't that convenient?
  Why, it's almost as if Anthony Weiner was having a sexy chat with  this Comely Coed and meant to Direct Message (private message) her a  dirty picture and accidentally sent it over his public channel...​As is sometimes necessary, sadly, with the MSM and the Left, one has to turn to foreign press to get any real coverage - the Daily Mail.

Indeed, no one in the MSM is going to be asking "where's the beef" in his story


----------



## Zona

By the way, you idiots do realize this is all faked.  You fall for the dumbest shit.  Okeefe it is then.


----------



## The Rabbi

theDoctorisIn said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless history was rewritten overnight Clinton wasn't impeached for getting a blowjob.  It was for lying under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> I understand saying he was impeached for getting a blowjob waters down the reality of the actual crime but it's not remotely close to being truthful.
> 
> Sorry, brother.  Your spin fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
Click to expand...


And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html

A day late and a dollar short...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The Rabbi said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless history was rewritten overnight Clinton wasn't impeached for getting a blowjob.  It was for lying under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> I understand saying he was impeached for getting a blowjob waters down the reality of the actual crime but it's not remotely close to being truthful.
> 
> Sorry, brother.  Your spin fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
Click to expand...


And so was Al Capone and Pee-Wee Herman.

Wait.. did you have a point?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

theDoctorisIn said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html
> 
> A day late and a dollar short...





You liberal losers are still soaking your panties over Boooooooooooooosh.. A day late my pretty azz! Suck on the liberal perverted teet, WEINER STYLE.


----------



## Zona

LadyGunSlinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html
> 
> A day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal losers are still soaking your panties over Boooooooooooooosh.. A day late my pretty azz! Suck on the liberal perverted teet, WEINER STYLE.
Click to expand...


Two things...1.  There already is a thread about this.
2.  Its already been proven its a fake...ala Okeef.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Zona said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html
> 
> A day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal losers are still soaking your panties over Boooooooooooooosh.. A day late my pretty azz! Suck on the liberal perverted teet, WEINER STYLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things...1.  There already is a thread about this.
> 2.  Its already been proven its a fake...ala Okeef.
Click to expand...



Two things:

1)If there is already a thread about this, why the hell are you here?

Lastly, IT HAS NOT BEEN PROVEN A FAKE, quite the opposite.. WHY don't you lie some more?? Do you liberals EVER tell the truth? Fucking liars.


----------



## PoliticalChic

boedicca said:


> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.



"every Democrat who voted for Bill Clinton feels the need to defend duplicity, adultery, lying about adultery, sexual harassment, rape, perjury, obstruction of justice, kicking the can of global Islamofascism down the road for eight years, and so on."
Coulter

and

"The Chappaquiddick incident seems to have colored the morals of the entire Democratic Party. The party has become practiced at defending the indefensible. One imagines Bill Clinton thinking to himself in 1998, Screw it, - if Teddy could ride out Chappaquiddick, Ill be damned if Im going to resign over Monica."
Same author.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

LadyGunSlinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html
> 
> A day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal losers are still soaking your panties over Boooooooooooooosh.. A day late my pretty azz! Suck on the liberal perverted teet, WEINER STYLE.
Click to expand...


You know, you'll have to translate that to me, I don't speak _4-year-old_ anymore.

My point, which you seem to have missed, is that there are already a shitload of threads on this topic, including one with the same name (as in, you're a day late and a dollar short).

Feel free to go into that thread and scream about "Booooooooooooooosh".


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

theDoctorisIn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html
> 
> A day late and a dollar short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You liberal losers are still soaking your panties over Boooooooooooooosh.. A day late my pretty azz! Suck on the liberal perverted teet, WEINER STYLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you'll have to translate that to me, I don't speak _4-year-old_ anymore.
> 
> My point, which you seem to have missed, is that there are already a shitload of threads on this topic, including one with the same name (as in, you're a day late and a dollar short).
> 
> Feel free to go into that thread and scream about "Booooooooooooooosh".
Click to expand...



You're more than welcome to exit this thread.. No one forced you to post in it.. Makes you what?? Pathetic? Just sayin~


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.



amazing isn't it? but then again, carter and obama? please. 

it is astounding to me personally that, I would take him back in a heartbeat over the current occupant, I file that under the; 'things you'd never thought you'd say' and, 'never say never' drawer...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing isn't it? but then again, carter and obama? please.
> 
> it is astounding to me personally that, I would take him back in a heartbeat over the current occupant, I file that under the; 'things you'd never thought you'd say' and, 'never say never' drawer...
Click to expand...


I'm gonna have to sign on to that epiphany!

Wow...that's worth a rep.


----------



## The Rabbi

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so was Al Capone and Pee-Wee Herman.
> 
> Wait.. did you have a point?
Click to expand...


Actually Al Capone got convicted on tax evasion.  But only after numerous attempts to get him failed.

Yeah, the point is that sexually harassing a subordinate is enough to get any CEO fired (see, Stonecipher, Harry).  And when you lie about to a grand jury and attempt to cover it up you get into trouble.
I didnt bring up Clinton.  Some libtard did to deflect from the real issue, which is Anthony's Wiener.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I've read the entire merged thread thing now and just about every angle has been discussed I think.

The only question remaining, is that IF Weiner's Facebook account was hacked. . . .

and because of that. . . .

a naughty picture was then posted on Twitter. . . .

it logically follows that the naughty picture would have been on Facebook would it not?  There is no organizational tie between Facebook and Twitter.

It seems unlikely that Weiner would have taken a risk so foolish, but then how many really foolish things have politicians on both sides of the aisle done over the years?  It isn't as if they are any smarter than the average American and every day you find somebody who risked reputation, marriage, career etc. doing stupid stuff like that.

So I don't know.  The circumstantial evidence Boedicca laid out there makes it all look pretty bad.  And it is rare that a LOTof media picks up on a story like this unless there is some pretty good evidence to support it.  I'm not seeing the story carried by a LOT of media right now.

But Boedicca's source says Weiner was following the person who got the photo on Twitter.

And this in The Hill today:



> Dave Arnold, a spokesman for Weiner, indicated in a statement to The Hill that the New York Democrat&#8217;s Facebook and Twitter feed had &#8220;obviously&#8221; been hacked.
> 
> He also signaled that the congressman had not decided whether to report what happened to authorities. A hacker convicted of illegally accessing an email account of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin received a yearlong prison sentence.
> 
> &#8220;This is intended to be a distraction, and we&#8217;re not going to let it become one. Anthony&#8217;s accounts were obviously hacked,&#8221; *Arnold said. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t know the person named by the hacker, and we will be consulting on what steps to take next.&#8221;*
> Mysterious tweet with lewd photo: Weiner says he was hacked - The Hill's Twitter Room



So we're getting conflicting stories.  And again since Facebook and Twitter are not connected in any way, why is he saying his Facebook account was hacked unless the picture was there?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Foxfyre said:


> Well I've read the entire merged thread thing now and just about every angle has been discussed I think.
> 
> The only question remaining, is that IF Weiner's Facebook account was hacked. . . .
> 
> and because of that. . . .
> 
> a naughty picture was then posted on Twitter. . . .
> 
> it logically follows that the naughty picture would have been on Facebook would it not?  There is no organizational tie between Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> It seems unlikely that Weiner would have taken a risk so foolish, but then how many really foolish things have politicians on both sides of the aisle done over the years?  It isn't as if they are any smarter than the average American and every day you find somebody who risked reputation, marriage, career etc. doing stupid stuff like that.
> 
> So I don't know.  The circumstantial evidence Boedicca laid out there makes it all look pretty bad.  And it is rare that a LOTof media picks up on a story like this unless there is some pretty good evidence to support it.  I'm not seeing the story carried by a LOT of media right now.
> 
> But Boedicca's source says Weiner was following the person who got the photo on Twitter.
> 
> And this in The Hill today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Arnold, a spokesman for Weiner, indicated in a statement to The Hill that the New York Democrat&#8217;s Facebook and Twitter feed had &#8220;obviously&#8221; been hacked.
> 
> He also signaled that the congressman had not decided whether to report what happened to authorities. A hacker convicted of illegally accessing an email account of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin received a yearlong prison sentence.
> 
> &#8220;This is intended to be a distraction, and we&#8217;re not going to let it become one. Anthony&#8217;s accounts were obviously hacked,&#8221; *Arnold said. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t know the person named by the hacker, and we will be consulting on what steps to take next.&#8221;*
> Mysterious tweet with lewd photo: Weiner says he was hacked - The Hill's Twitter Room
> 
> 
> 
> So we're getting conflicting stories.  And again since Facebook and Twitter are not connected in any way, why is he saying his Facebook account was hacked unless the picture was there?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
Click to expand...




Yes there is not enough information out yet to make any clear conclusion
It is however, good for now for some fun.

As for the media not picking up more on it, yet,  this means nothing.
Again, the MSM and the Left holds themselves to lower standards

Look at the Edward story and how long the MSM sat on it, especially when there was chance he could be a VP choice.

It actually took a "tabloid" to break and pursue the story
Even the whole Clinton story was held back until an internet blog was the first to release it.
I have no doubt, if this was someone from the Right then it would be all over the news. 


Nor do I believe if true that it was done out of stupidity.
Mistake, yes!  When one messages on twitter, it can be public or private; easy to make a mistake.
Oddly enough, she was one of his links out of 91; so he could private chat with her.


But until and if more information comes out
The right will have fun with it and the left and the MSM will just...


----------



## Ravi

Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.

I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.



Why? As I recall when Mrs. Palin's computer was hacked you blamed her for being stupid.. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As I recall when Mrs. Palin's computer was hacked you blamed her for being stupid.. Hypocrite much?
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't say he wasn't stupid.

You wouldn't know a wiener if it smacked you in the face. 

 LOL, couldn't resist.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As I recall when Mrs. Palin's computer was hacked you blamed her for being stupid.. Hypocrite much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I didn't say he wasn't stupid.
> 
> You wouldn't know a wiener if it smacked you in the face.
> 
> LOL, couldn't resist.
Click to expand...



You didn't say he was either



As for your comments on "wiener smacks", we can only assume you must be an expert. Don't worry we won't tell your Mom...


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As I recall when Mrs. Palin's computer was hacked you blamed her for being stupid.. Hypocrite much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I didn't say he wasn't stupid.
> 
> You wouldn't know a wiener if it smacked you in the face.
> 
> LOL, couldn't resist.
Click to expand...


specially not one the size of his izzzzz


----------



## Neotrotsky

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? As I recall when Mrs. Palin's computer was hacked you blamed her for being stupid.. Hypocrite much?
Click to expand...



UPDATE:

he DM'd (private messaged) a porno actress

as well, coincidence I'm sure...

So far this may pass the "smell test" of the Left and the MSM, one does have to wonder if his many stories would pass the "Spouse test"



Then again he did introduce a Bill to stop sexual harassment on college campuses - maybe he was doing research...
Ironic, to say the least,,,,,


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The Rabbi said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so was Al Capone and Pee-Wee Herman.
> 
> Wait.. did you have a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Al Capone got convicted on tax evasion.  But only after numerous attempts to get him failed.
> 
> Yeah, the point is that sexually harassing a subordinate is enough to get any CEO fired (see, Stonecipher, Harry).  And when you lie about to a grand jury and attempt to cover it up you get into trouble.
> I didnt bring up Clinton.  Some libtard did to deflect from the real issue, which is Anthony's Wiener.
Click to expand...


You'd be pretty hard pressed to make a case for "sexual harassment" - there's no need to be a drama queen.

He broke no laws by sleeping with Lewinsky.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


I am not ever going to let this go.  YOu guys know the truth, and your continual lying about it wont make the truth go away.

Clinton was impeached for suborning perjury in a civil rights case to which he was the defendant.   

No one cares about the blow job.   Least of all Hillary.


----------



## Publius1787

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiner&#8217;s yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. We&#8217;ve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressman&#8217;s alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims &#8220;Facebook Hacked&#8221; As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



OOOOOWWWWWW SNAP! http://gatewaypundit.rightnetwork.com/2011/05/its-on-breitbart-confronts-anthony-weiner/


----------



## Shooter

theDoctorisIn said:


> He broke no laws by sleeping with Lewinsky.



No.  But he did when he lied under oath to a federal grand jury.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Shooter said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke no laws by sleeping with Lewinsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But he did when he lied under oath to a federal grand jury.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know. Hence the impeachment. As I said before:


theDoctorisIn said:


> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.



He was acquitted, too.


----------



## elvis

theDoctorisIn said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke no laws by sleeping with Lewinsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But he did when he lied under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Hence the impeachment. As I said before:
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was acquitted, too.
Click to expand...


as was O.J.


----------



## Neotrotsky

theDoctorisIn said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke no laws by sleeping with Lewinsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But he did when he lied under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Hence the impeachment. As I said before:
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was acquitted, too.
Click to expand...



legally speaking ...

He was impeached (found guilty) but not removed (punished) by congress. Since a sitting President can not be "handled" by the general legal system until he leaves office. This would be no different if a President committed some type of other felony. Only congress could remove him from office, if and when they did then he could be handled by the legal system itself when he leaves office. Clinton was such an example. 

If he was really "acquitted" as you say  then there would have been no reason for him to have to cut a deal AFTER he left office. He was not acquitted by anyone; he was not removed from office but he was impeached. Had he been removed, he would have to cut a similar deal with the prosecutor after leaving office. In fact, even if he was not impeached, the legal system could still deal with him after he left office. The constitutional process does nothing to alleviate the politicians' guilt; it only deals with the potential removal process. 


Acquitted means - To free or clear from a charge or accusation. 

The Left then as now has tried to obfuscate the whole Clinton issue with things like oral sex is not sex; he got acquitted. etc.
Sadly, Clinton will forever in history be marked as a President who got impeached for committing perjury.


----------



## Care4all

Neotrotsky said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But he did when he lied under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Hence the impeachment. As I said before:
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was acquitted, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> legally speaking ...
> 
> He was impeached (found guilty) but not removed (punished) by congress. Since a sitting President can not be "handled" by the general legal system until he leaves office. This would be no different if a President committed some type of other felony. Only congress could remove him from office, if and when they did then he could be handled by the legal system itself when he leaves office. Clinton was such an example.
> 
> If he was really "acquitted" as you say  then there would have been no reason for him to have to cut a deal AFTER he left office. He was not acquitted by anyone; he was not removed from office but he was impeached. Had he been removed, he would have to cut a similar deal with the prosecutor after leaving office. In fact, even if he was not impeached, the legal system could still deal with him after he left office. The constitutional process does nothing to alleviate the politicians' guilt; it only deals with the potential removal process.
> 
> 
> Acquitted means - To free or clear from a charge or accusation.
> 
> The Left then as now has tried to obfuscate the whole Clinton issue with things like oral sex is not sex; he got acquitted. etc.
> Sadly, Clinton will forever in history be marked as a President who got impeached for committing perjury.
Click to expand...


the house "impeaches"....which means they CHARGED the president of a crime....  the Senate, is the jury in the impeachment proceeding, with the Supreme court chief justice as the Judge residing over the trial.....an acquittal is a not guilty verdict.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Care4all said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. Hence the impeachment. As I said before:
> 
> 
> He was acquitted, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legally speaking ...
> 
> He was impeached (found guilty) but not removed (punished) by congress. Since a sitting President can not be "handled" by the general legal system until he leaves office. This would be no different if a President committed some type of other felony. Only congress could remove him from office, if and when they did then he could be handled by the legal system itself when he leaves office. Clinton was such an example.
> 
> If he was really "acquitted" as you say  then there would have been no reason for him to have to cut a deal AFTER he left office. He was not acquitted by anyone; he was not removed from office but he was impeached. Had he been removed, he would have to cut a similar deal with the prosecutor after leaving office. In fact, even if he was not impeached, the legal system could still deal with him after he left office. The constitutional process does nothing to alleviate the politicians' guilt; it only deals with the potential removal process.
> 
> 
> Acquitted means - To free or clear from a charge or accusation.
> 
> The Left then as now has tried to obfuscate the whole Clinton issue with things like oral sex is not sex; he got acquitted. etc.
> Sadly, Clinton will forever in history be marked as a President who got impeached for committing perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the house "impeaches"....which means they CHARGED the president of a crime....  the Senate, is the jury in the impeachment proceeding, with the Supreme court chief justice as the Judge residing over the trial.....an acquittal is a not guilty verdict.
Click to expand...



The constitutional process deals with removal from office only not the guilt or innocence of the crime in question. There was enough evidence to impeach him; but the Senate felt the crime in question was not enough to remove him. Even if they removed him, he would still have to deal with legal system after he left office. 

Sorry but that is the way it is.... removal or non-removal from office do not equate to the level of legal culpability in a crime


If one is insistent on using the term "acquitted", it be better to say "he was acquitted from being removed"

The politician still has to deal with legal system after he leaves office.
Innocent men do not need to cut deals with prosecutors to keep from going to court. 

If the non-removal was sufficient as a "not guilty" then Clinton would not have to have cut any deal with them.


----------



## Care4all

Neotrotsky said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> legally speaking ...
> 
> He was impeached (found guilty) but not removed (punished) by congress. Since a sitting President can not be "handled" by the general legal system until he leaves office. This would be no different if a President committed some type of other felony. Only congress could remove him from office, if and when they did then he could be handled by the legal system itself when he leaves office. Clinton was such an example.
> 
> If he was really "acquitted" as you say  then there would have been no reason for him to have to cut a deal AFTER he left office. He was not acquitted by anyone; he was not removed from office but he was impeached. Had he been removed, he would have to cut a similar deal with the prosecutor after leaving office. In fact, even if he was not impeached, the legal system could still deal with him after he left office. The constitutional process does nothing to alleviate the politicians' guilt; it only deals with the potential removal process.
> 
> 
> Acquitted means - To free or clear from a charge or accusation.
> 
> The Left then as now has tried to obfuscate the whole Clinton issue with things like oral sex is not sex; he got acquitted. etc.
> Sadly, Clinton will forever in history be marked as a President who got impeached for committing perjury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the house "impeaches"....which means they CHARGED the president of a crime....  the Senate, is the jury in the impeachment proceeding, with the Supreme court chief justice as the Judge residing over the trial.....an acquittal is a not guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The constitutional process deals with removal from office only not the guilt or innocence of the crime in question. There was enough evidence to impeach him; but the Senate felt the crime in question was not enough to remove him. Even if they removed him, he would still have to deal with legal system after he left office.
> 
> Sorry but that is the way it is....
> 
> 
> 
> The politician still has to deal with legal system after he leaves office.
> Innocent men do not need to cut deals with prosecutors to keep from going to court.
> 
> If the non-removal was sufficient as a "not guilty" then Clinton would not have to have cut any deal with them.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but you are innocent until proven guilty in this country,  *and that requires a trial*.....including impeachment....

Clinton was ''charged'' with crimes by the house...., the Senate had a trial, where the president has the opportunity to defend himself of what he was "charged" by the House....

What the House 'charged' Clinton with, does NOT mean he was guilty of such charges without a trial...he is given an opportunity to defend himself with the trial of said charges in the Senate, as I stated earlier....and he was ACQUITTED of those charges by the Senate.

no one is found "guilty" without a trial.....you can't just accuse people, including the President, of a crime and also find them guilty in the same breath, without a trial......and THANK GOD for that!


----------



## Care4all

Neotrotsky said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> legally speaking ...
> 
> He was impeached (found guilty) but not removed (punished) by congress. Since a sitting President can not be "handled" by the general legal system until he leaves office. This would be no different if a President committed some type of other felony. Only congress could remove him from office, if and when they did then he could be handled by the legal system itself when he leaves office. Clinton was such an example.
> 
> If he was really "acquitted" as you say  then there would have been no reason for him to have to cut a deal AFTER he left office. He was not acquitted by anyone; he was not removed from office but he was impeached. Had he been removed, he would have to cut a similar deal with the prosecutor after leaving office. In fact, even if he was not impeached, the legal system could still deal with him after he left office. The constitutional process does nothing to alleviate the politicians' guilt; it only deals with the potential removal process.
> 
> 
> Acquitted means - To free or clear from a charge or accusation.
> 
> The Left then as now has tried to obfuscate the whole Clinton issue with things like oral sex is not sex; he got acquitted. etc.
> Sadly, Clinton will forever in history be marked as a President who got impeached for committing perjury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the house "impeaches"....which means they CHARGED the president of a crime....  the Senate, is the jury in the impeachment proceeding, with the Supreme court chief justice as the Judge residing over the trial.....an acquittal is a not guilty verdict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The constitutional process deals with removal from office only not the guilt or innocence of the crime in question. There was enough evidence to impeach him; but the Senate felt the crime in question was not enough to remove him. Even if they removed him, he would still have to deal with legal system after he left office.
> 
> Sorry but that is the way it is.... removal or non-removal from office do not equate to the level of legal culpability in a crime
> 
> 
> If one is insistent on using the term "acquitted", it be better to say "he was acquitted from being removed"
> 
> The politician still has to deal with legal system after he leaves office.
> Innocent men do not need to cut deals with prosecutors to keep from going to court.
> 
> If the non-removal was sufficient as a "not guilty" then Clinton would not have to have cut any deal with them.
Click to expand...


yes, that is correct that he would still have to deal with the public legal system if they decided to charge him with a crime....


----------



## Neotrotsky

Again, the impeachment process has nothing to do with the guilt or innocence of the actual crime. It only deals with the impeaching for possible removal

Many hold onto the non-removal from office as complete and full "legal proof" of his innocence or complete and full proof on being "not guilty". It does neither; his non-removal only show that the level of crime he was impeached for, is not enough for removal, according to Senate at the time. 

If fact, it could  be possible for a president to be removed from office and then later found not guilty in the actual criminal proceedings. Wouldn't that be a political mess even if it was due to a legal technicality like a hung jury or evidence issues. 



CNN: 

*Clinton admits misleading testimony, avoids charges in Lewinsky probe*President Clinton  will leave office free of the prospect of criminal  charges after he  admitted Friday that he knowingly gave misleading  testimony about his  affair with Monica Lewinsky in a 1998 lawsuit.
​Of course, none of this would have been necessary, if he was fully, in the legal sense, acquitted of the crime.


----------



## The Rabbi

Wasn't he convicted in a civil court after he left office?
Wasn't he disbarred from practice as an attorney?

Clinton was not innocent.  The Senate lacked the will to remove him.
What that has to do with anything is beyond me.


----------



## boedicca

Weiner's Office has so far refused to confirm if the supposed hack had been reported to the federal authorities:

i]The New York Democrat told POLITICO he thought it &#8220;obvious&#8221; that his account had been taken over, and he tweeted that his Facebook account had been hacked with the abbreviation &#8220;FB hacked.&#8221;

A photo of a man&#8217;s bulging gray boxer-brief underwear was posted to Weiner&#8217;s account with yfrog &#8212; an online image-sharing site &#8212; on Saturday night, according to biggovernment.com, which is run by Andrew Breitbart. The photograph is from the waist down, and shows no face.

&#8220;The weiner gags never get old, I guess, &#8221; the veteran lawmaker emailed a POLITICO reporter in response on Saturday. &#8230;

Weiner&#8217;s office &#8212; generally one of the most press friendly around &#8212; did not respond to a request for comment on whether he has contacted federal authorities to report the alleged cyber-attack, which could fall under laws prohibiting cyberhacking and impersonating federal officials.[/i]


Politico: Weiner Has Not Reponded On If He Reported &#8216;Hack&#8217; to Authorities - Big Journalism


As he claims that three accounts were simultaneously hacked (twitter, facebook, and yfrog), this is something that should be investigated.


----------



## Foxfyre

The Rabbi said:


> Wasn't he convicted in a civil court after he left office?
> Wasn't he disbarred from practice as an attorney?
> 
> Clinton was not innocent.  The Senate lacked the will to remove him.
> What that has to do with anything is beyond me.



I was opposed to the impeachment and I thought the Senate was right to not expel him.  As bad as it all was, I didn't think the offense rose to the level of high crimes and misdemeanors.   That does not mean I commended him for what he did in any form and I think he greatly offended the prestige and image of his office.

I'm not sure about the civil trial but I do know he was indicted by a grand jury, held in contempt by a federal judge, was barred from pleading cases before the Supreme Court, had his license suspended by the Arkansas State Bar.   So he was not innocent of the crime of perjury and obstruction of justice.

But he should not have been impeached.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Foxfyre said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he convicted in a civil court after he left office?
> Wasn't he disbarred from practice as an attorney?
> 
> Clinton was not innocent.  The Senate lacked the will to remove him.
> What that has to do with anything is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was opposed to the impeachment and I thought the Senate was right to not expel him.  As bad as it all was, I didn't think the offense rose to the level of high crimes and misdemeanors.   That does not mean I commended him for what he did in any form and I think he greatly offended the prestige and image of his office.
> 
> I'm not sure about the civil trial but I do know he was indicted by a grand jury, held in contempt by a federal judge, was barred from pleading cases before the Supreme Court, had his license suspended by the Arkansas State Bar.   So he was not innocent of the crime of perjury and obstruction of justice.
> 
> But he should not have been impeached.
Click to expand...



I mostly agree. I believe it was worthy of impeachment but not removal. 
Though I do believe a censure would have been possible and had the same effect, legally but not politically.


Bur we digress, back to the topic at hand



UPDATE:

Some more of "Weiner's Girls" that he followed 
Even if his story turns out to be true, he is going to have a hard time passing the "spouse test" 



An example of many: 


http://gatewaypundit.rightnetwork.c...lude-dozens-of-young-lucious-hook-ups/melody/


----------



## boedicca

This travesty requires an investigation.   Hacking a Congressman's accounts is serious stuff.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> This travesty requires an investigation.   Hacking a Congressman's accounts is serious stuff.




Yes indeed!

(at least the guy has some good taste in women)


----------



## Foxfyre

Is this photo on his Twitter page for real?

Twitter







This is the one you usually see:


----------



## Neotrotsky

Foxfyre said:


> Is this photo on his Twitter page for real?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one you usually see:





He must think the young "Arnold Horshack"  look works with the chicks


----------



## Foxfyre

Neotrotsky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this photo on his Twitter page for real?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one you usually see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must think the young "Arnold Horshack"  look works with the chicks
Click to expand...


ROFL.  I didn't even think about that but he DID look like Horshack.  


Wait wait wait.....EDIT.....that IS Horshack?  I found this on an Arnold Horshack page:











As apparently so did you.

Sheesh.


----------



## Trajan

Neotrotsky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he convicted in a civil court after he left office?
> Wasn't he disbarred from practice as an attorney?
> 
> Clinton was not innocent.  The Senate lacked the will to remove him.
> What that has to do with anything is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was opposed to the impeachment and I thought the Senate was right to not expel him.  As bad as it all was, I didn't think the offense rose to the level of high crimes and misdemeanors.   That does not mean I commended him for what he did in any form and I think he greatly offended the prestige and image of his office.
> 
> I'm not sure about the civil trial but I do know he was indicted by a grand jury, held in contempt by a federal judge, was barred from pleading cases before the Supreme Court, had his license suspended by the Arkansas State Bar.   So he was not innocent of the crime of perjury and obstruction of justice.
> 
> But he should not have been impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly agree. I believe it was worthy of impeachment but not removal.
> Though I do believe a censure would have been possible and had the same effect, legally but not politically.
> 
> 
> Bur we digress, back to the topic at hand
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Some more of "Weiner's Girls" that he followed
> Even if his story turns out to be true, he is going to have a hard time passing the "spouse test"
> 
> 
> 
> An example of many:
> 
> 
> http://gatewaypundit.rightnetwork.c...lude-dozens-of-young-lucious-hook-ups/melody/
Click to expand...


wow, melody Gambino as in the Gambino crime family? I am impressed.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this photo on his Twitter page for real?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one you usually see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must think the young "Arnold Horshack"  look works with the chicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL.  I didn't even think about that but he DID look like Horshack.
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait.....EDIT.....that IS Horshack?  I found this on an Arnold Horshack page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As apparently so did you.
> 
> Sheesh.
Click to expand...


power is an aphrodisiac.. Mao to Kissinger.....according to Oliver Stone....


----------



## Neotrotsky

*UPDATE:*

The victim in this "caper",Gennette,  speaksExpressed my dissatisfaction to NYDN over their implication that I backed the hacking theory.

​Oh my... Gennette is not pulling the Left and MSM party line.

Too bad for them and good for her, she is a minority; otherwise,  we would start getting "character attacking" stories from the MSM and the Left about her.....

Then again, Weiner is a favorite among the radical Left. So these may yet come..... poor girl. If Obama can throw his minister of 20 years under the bus, she is probably "expendable" to the radical Left. After all, she is just a college kid who has her whole life in front of her to bounce back ....


----------



## paperview

And the very next one:

@GennetteC     Gennette N Cordova   
              I do not back, nor do I doubt, any hacking theory.

http://twitter.com/#!/GennetteC/status/75216461278351360


----------



## Neotrotsky

paperview said:


> And the very next one:
> 
> @GennetteC     Gennette N Cordova
> I do not back, nor do I doubt, any hacking theory.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/GennetteC/status/75216461278351360



Comrade,

Not good enough for the radical left. We need total submission to the cause with no room for interpretation. 

If she can not support our story then she is of little use to us. Indeed, if would have been better for her to say nothing.

She should have stood down on Weiner's stand up......


----------



## Neotrotsky

*UPDATE:*

More is starting to leak out about the photo, it has been broken down to two possible suspects

You make the call


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> More is starting to leak out about the photo, it has been broken down to two possible suspects
> 
> You make the call





Ewwwww......My EYES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polk

What's going to be funny is when we find out it's Breitbart's pecker in the pic.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neotrotsky said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> More is starting to leak out about the photo, it has been broken down to two possible suspects
> 
> You make the call





   He needs a "Weiner" Whip..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Polk said:


> What's going to be funny is when we find out it's Breitbart's pecker in the pic.





Whoevah owns that pecker has a lot to be ashamed of.. Just sayin~  Looks like his thumb is longer.


----------



## paperview

Polk said:


> What's going to be funny is when we find out it's Breitbart's pecker in the pic.


Or James O'Keefe.


----------



## Neotrotsky

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to be funny is when we find out it's Breitbart's pecker in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoevah owns that pecker has a lot to be ashamed of.. Just sayin~  Looks like his thumb is longer.
Click to expand...



Don't worry, PapaObama Care has that covered...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neotrotsky said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to be funny is when we find out it's Breitbart's pecker in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoevah owns that pecker has a lot to be ashamed of.. Just sayin~  Looks like his thumb is longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, PapaObama Care has that covered...
Click to expand...

lol!!


----------



## Woyzeck

Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.


----------



## The Rabbi

Woyzeck said:


> Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.



That's only because he's a Democrat.  If he were a Republican it would show his unfitness for office.


----------



## boedicca

The Rabbi said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because he's a Democrat.  If he were a Republican it would show his unfitness for office.
Click to expand...



If his Twitter, Facebook, and Yfrog accounts are so easily hacked, it causes one to wonder what national security breaches have occurred via his .gov account being hacked as well.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because he's a Democrat.  If he were a Republican it would show his unfitness for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If his Twitter, Facebook, and Yfrog accounts are so easily hacked, it causes one to wonder what national security breaches have occurred via his .gov account being hacked as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like Palin's email was hacked.

Politicians can be pretty stupid.


----------



## boedicca

One Palin account was hacked.

Weiner's excuse involves three accounts being hacked.

Ergo, he is three times The Stupid of Pain.


----------



## Ravi

Sorry, no one is as stupid as Palin.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Obama toast to the Queen...


----------



## Woyzeck

The Rabbi said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because he's a Democrat.  If he were a Republican it would show his unfitness for office.
Click to expand...


Oh no. Not really. Affairs and sexual episodes like this aren't grounds for unfitness in office. Republicans only get more flack for their sexual escapades because they often wave the banner of morality that denounces homosexuality, sexual affairs and so on while trumpeting the sanctity of marriage and monogamy and so on and so forth, and making witch hunts out of blow jobs. And a lot of them get caught with their pants down doing the same thing, a la Newt Gingritch or Mark Foley.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The Rabbi said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner allegedly sent a naughty pic to someone? This clearly is the greatest scandal a politician could have gotten involved in, and must prove his unscrupulousness beyond a doubt. It makes Tricky Dick's look like a poor misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because he's a Democrat.  If he were a Republican it would show his unfitness for office.
Click to expand...



You know it
Weiner might have done the same thing as Mark Foley, no sex just inappropriate behaviour. Look at Barney Frank, prostitution rings in house, plush jobs for his "boyfriends", crony capitalism at its best 


Yes there is not enough information out yet to make any clear conclusion
It is however, good for now for some fun.

As for the media not picking up more on it, yet,  this means nothing.
Again, the MSM and the Left holds themselves to lower standards

Look at the Edward story and how long the MSM sat on it, especially when there was chance he could be a VP choice.

It actually took a "tabloid" to break and pursue the story
Even the whole Clinton story was held back until an internet blog was the first to release it.
I have no doubt, if this was someone from the Right then it would be all over the news. 


Nor do I believe if true that it was done out of stupidity.
Mistake, yes!  When one messages on twitter, it can be public or private; easy to make a mistake.
Oddly enough, she was one of his links out of 91; so he could private chat with her.


But until and if more information comes out
The right will have fun with it and the left and the MSM will just...


----------



## Neotrotsky

*UPDATE:*

Weiner "Lawyers up"   or tells Federal Authorities to[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRdxUFDoQe0"] "Beat It" [/ame]
http://theothermccain.com/2011/05/30/breaking-weiner-lawyers-up/_So (a) Weiner himself is not speaking, but issuing statements through  his spokesman, and (b) his office &#8220;did not answer specific questions.&#8221;_

_*Weiner&#8217;s office did not answer specific questions about the photograph, whether he has contacted authorities *or the Seattle woman who received the photograph_​See:_Liberal bloggers should be the ones leading the campaign for an  official investigation. Many of them have claimed that Andrew Breitbart,  and other conservative activists, are responsible for hacking into  Weiner&#8217;s official congressional Twitter  account. If that&#8217;s the case, then let&#8217;s make sure these right-wing  hackers are forced to face the legal consequences of their actions._

_This is a fairly customary process. After President Obama&#8217;s official Twitter  account was hacked, the FBI managed to track the hacker all the way to  France, where he was tried and convicted. If Weiner&#8217;s account was  compromised, there&#8217;s a good chance that law enforcement will find the  person who did it._


_But if it turns out that Weiner is unwilling to allow an official,  transparent investigation, then he can&#8217;t expect journalists to stop  digging for the truth on their own. After all, the public has legitimate  questions, and the media is only doing its job._​Rumor in the collective is that he has Willie, Wood, Johnson & Schwanz as legal counsel....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

It's not out of the question that the guy is telling the truth.  Hackers are out there getting their hands into stuff every day and Weiner is a very outspoken politician who I could see incurring the wrath of people who don't agree with his ideas.


----------



## boedicca

That's why there should be a proper investigation.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Then by all means comrade, I'm sure you agree

If it was a "right-wing" hack then let us find the proof and prosecute these people accordingly 
Indeed, the "victim" of these pics was a poor minority trying to work herself through college.
This, under Liberal standards, could even be a hate crime.  Being a Rep, there could even be National Security at play here

We must demand that Rep Weiner works with the Federal authorities NOW!
Our country's security and the rights of minorities could be at risk here!


I say, Let the show trials began!

One can twitter the Rep Weiner   http://twitter.com/#!/RepWeiner


----------



## AquaAthena

boedicca said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> 
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  The pic at the link is a hoot:
Click to expand...


  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFpTbUePKu4]YouTube - &#x202a;Anthony Weiner Claimed His Twitter and Facebook Accounts Hacked&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades,

to stop the evil right wing attacks against this fine  Representative, we should bond all together and start a new group in  support of him. 

We could call ourselves 

*"Weiner Wiener Deniers"

*​Whenever  asked about this subject, we go off into tangents about the racist  right wing Republicans and their policies which will kill old people. 

Remember, Deny Deny Deny Deny !

It is the only Progressive thing to do.


If anyone in the Press ask questions, we just deny and tell them to beat it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neotrotsky said:


> Comrades,
> 
> to stop the evil right wing attacks against this fine  Representative, we should bond all together and start a new group in  support of him.
> 
> We could call ourselves
> 
> *"Weiner Wiener Deniers"
> 
> *​Whenever  asked about this subject, we go off into tangents about the racist  right wing Republicans and their policies which will kill old people.
> 
> Remember, Deny Deny Deny Deny !
> 
> It is the only Progressive thing to do.
> 
> 
> If anyone in the Press ask questions, we just deny and tell them to beat it.



lol You crack me up~  ;-)


----------



## Foxfyre

Neotrotsky said:


> Comrades,
> 
> to stop the evil right wing attacks against this fine  Representative, we should bond all together and start a new group in  support of him.
> 
> We could call ourselves
> 
> *"Weiner Wiener Deniers"
> 
> *​Whenever  asked about this subject, we go off into tangents about the racist  right wing Republicans and their policies which will kill old people.
> 
> Remember, Deny Deny Deny Deny !
> 
> It is the only Progressive thing to do.
> 
> 
> If anyone in the Press ask questions, we just deny and tell them to beat it.



And there you go.  If we do it right websites will pop up like weeds after a heavy rain.  Weiner weenie denial wll become settled journalism.   Reagan will be knocked off his pedestal.  Blame Bush will be possible into the next century.  Old people being shoved off cliffs will be the logo and greedy Republicans snatching school lunches out of the mouths of little kids will lead every Youtube video.

Just makes you feel all tingly down the leg to think about it doesn't it?


----------



## boedicca

Weiner has lawyered up.  Apparently, if one's facebook-twitter-yfrog account trifecta are hacked, the appropriate response is to hire a lawyer as opposed to reporting the crime to the proper authorities.

Who knew?

_A spokesman for Rep. Anthony Weiner, New York Democrat, told The Daily Caller the congressman&#8217;s team has &#8220;retained counsel&#8221; and is exploring the &#8220;proper next steps&#8221; after his official Twitter account posted a picture of a man&#8217;s erect penis underneath gray boxer shorts.

The Internet-driven scandal has come to be known online as &#8220;#Weinergate,&#8221; a pun on the Congressman&#8217;s last name.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve retained counsel to explore the proper next steps and to advise us on what civil or criminal actions should be taken,&#8221; Weiner spokesman Dave Arnold said in an email. &#8220;This was a prank. We are loath to treat it as more, but we are relying on professional advice.&#8221;

Weiner maintains that he thinks the issue is a distraction started and driven by conservatives. &#8220;At a time when the GOP is playing games with the debt limit, a member of the Supreme Court is refusing to recuse himself from matters he has a financial interest in, and middle class incomes are stagnant, many want to change the subject. I don&#8217;t,&#8221; Weiner said in an email to TheDC. &#8220;This was a prank, and a silly one. I&#8217;m focused on my work.&#8221;_

Read more: Weinergate | Retained Counsel | Anthony Weiner | The Daily Caller



And now he's using the old ruse of just wanting to focus on his work (an update of the old Clinton "fighting for you").


----------



## GHook93

Da Wiener showing his Wiener! NICE! I hope it's true, because the Wiener sucks (no pun intended)!

However, I don't think these will hurt him. Remember he represents New York liberals, this type of stuff might actually help him. It's where he bangs hookers (Spitzer) where they have a problem. Showing your cock to randomn viewers in a plus on the liberal side.




boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Is the Liberal Press intentionally ignoring this scandal? It looks like it to me. If Weiner was a Republican i'm pretty sure Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NY Times,and NBC would be reporting on this 24/7. It reminds me of how they tried to cover for ole Slick Willy and John Edwards. My guess it that they will be forced to cover this eventuality. They'll stall and cover for Weiner for as long as they can though. The truth always come out in the end.  

NY Democrat Rep Anthony Weiner has hired an attorney and denies that it was a photo of his genitalia which was sent to a woman via Twitter. He also claims his Twitter account was hacked and it was the hacker who sent the lewd photo...

Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller


----------



## boedicca

Here's a good summary of the timeline so far for WeinerGate:

_For MSM types who wish to start covering Weinergate accurately, or for readers just catching up, heres a quick primer on the undisputed Weinergate facts.

On Friday night, New York Democrat Rep. Anthony Weiners twitter feed sent 21-year-old college student Gennette Nicole Cordova, a Seattle resident, a tweet containing a link to a lewd photo of a man in his briefs. Weiner followed Cordova on twitter, and Cordova followed Weiner on twitter. At the time of the lewd tweet, Weiner had about 45,000 twitter followers but he followed just 91 people, and Cordova was among them. This two-way following relationship allows twitter users to send messages directly to one another without such messages going on either users public twitter feeds. Weiner deleted the tweet with the link to the photo four minutes after it went out on his public twitter feeds, and claimed he was hacked, blaming the lewd photo on the hacker. The link that appeared in Weiners public twitter feed led to the photo on Weiners yfrog account. The photo has also been removed.

Here is a rough Weinergate timeline. If you see errors or items that need clarification, hit me up in comments or email and Ill correct or clarifiy anything that needs it.

1. Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY) was very active on twitter on Friday, awaiting a financial disclosure from Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, a disclosure that Weiner intended to turn into a political attack on Thomas.

2. Weiners twitter feed goes silent for about 3 hours, 24 minutes Friday afternoon/evening, a time during which he is allegedly watching a hockey game. (Weiners spokesman later claimed that he had been tweeting about the hockey game during that time, a claim that has turned out to be false.)..

(more at the link)_

The PJ Tatler » Weinergate: What we know (Update: Weiner hires a lawyer)


----------



## WillowTree

Yeah right. Anthony.


----------



## boedicca

Scooped.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/169202-weingergate.html


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea his "Hacked Account" story doesn't seem to be adding up. Stay tuned.


----------



## edthecynic

LibocalypseNow said:


> Is the Liberal Press intentionally ignoring this scandal? It looks like it to me. If Weiner was a Republican i'm pretty sure Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NY Times,and NBC would be reporting on this 24/7. It reminds me of how they tried to cover for ole Slick Willy and John Edwards. My guess it that they will be forced to cover this eventuality. They'll stall and cover for Weiner for as long as they can though. The truth always come out in the end.
> 
> NY Democrat Rep Anthony Weiner has hired an attorney and denies that it was a photo of his genitalia which was sent to a woman via Twitter. He also claims his Twitter account was hacked and it was the hacker who sent the lewd photo...
> 
> Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller


Just another BigotBart smear.
I wonder why the "Liberal media" isn't reporting that!!! Obviously the "Liberal media" isn't very Liberal.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

He's a Democrat so CNN,NY Times,and NBC will stall and even defend Weiner. But eventually even they will have to report on this scandal.


----------



## boedicca

Curiouser and curiouser:

_Consider this timeline:

03/13/2011 00:00 @GingerLee (porn star) boasts that she received a direct message from Weiner

04/09/2011 00:00 @GennetteNicole tweets "I wonder what my boyfriend @RepWeiner is up to right now"

04/10/2011 20:15 @Solzilla observes that "@GennetteNicole's @RepWeiner crush is cute."

04/12/2011 00:00 @maggiehenning, a school girl, tweets "talking to Rep Weiner ... right now! is my life real?"

04/13/2011 00:00 @patriotusa76 jeers "@repweiner talking to high-school girls now. Freak."

04/19/2011 00:00 @patriotusa76 notes that "@RepWeiner ... unfollowed 1 school girl. Now has 1 left ... initials: GN..."

04/19/2011 00:00 @GennetteNicole replies: "Are you insinuating that I'm a child? Don't mention in anymore tweets..."

05/13/2011 00:00 @maggiehenning, a school girl, tweets "@RepWeiner you used to follow me  don't forget me!!!"

05/27/2011 16:00 @RepWeiner tweets that he is "Heading to 30 Rock to chat with Rachel at 9. #Thats545InSeattleIThink"

05/27/2011 19:30 @GennetteNicole re-tweets @RepWeiner's "30 Rock" message along with "#Thats545InSeattleIThink"

05/27/2011 20:00 @RepWeiner tweets "@GennetteNicole http://yfrog.com/h25m3luj"; the skinny white male erection photo

05/27/2011 20:04 @RepWeiner tweets "Killng me!! RT @kknapp1: @RepWeiner that is a tragedy! #EpicGame"

05/27/2011 20:05 @RepWeiner tweets "my tivo ate the hockey game! #WhoCanISue?"

05/27/2011 20:08 @RepWeiner tweets "@kknapp1 just kill me now."

05/27/2011 21:00 @RepWeiner tweets "Tivo eats the hockey game and Versus taunts me with endless postgame."

05/27/2011 21:10 @RepWeiner tweets "Followers of my lame hockey tweets recall i picked tb and nashville. #NotSoBrilliant"

05/27/2011 21:24 @RepWeiner tweets "Tivo shot. FB hacked. Is my blender gonna attack me next?"

05/28/2011 14:00 Gennette Nicole Cordova's social accounts are deleted (Twitter, Facebook, etc.)

05/28/2011 14:00 Congressman Weiner's yfrog photo albums are completely deleted along with suspicious tweets

05/28/2011 18:00 Gennette Nicole Cordova's web references, including her byline on school news stories, are deleted


Rather than preserve the "evidence" of the "hack", Weiner, Cordova and perhaps others involved have done precisely the opposite. They have laid waste to online evidence linking them. They have seemingly reviewed every web cache and social network attempting to delete stories, photos, names and any other possible references to their relationship.

And, somehow, the "hacker" -- in the midst of a series of tweets by Weiner -- was able to compromise both his Twitter and YFrog accounts, post a photo of someone who resembles Weiner, and then have control of the accounts wrestled back by the Congressman in a matter of a couple of minutes._

The Complete #Weinergate Timeline: Crack investigative journalists at Politico ignore overwhelming evidence it really was Weiner's wiener


----------



## Avatar4321

will he resign? Will the left even care?

We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.


----------



## American Cowboy

Anthony Weiner is a little bitch


----------



## Steelplate

Yeah... I bet the hackers hitting PBS and Lockeed Martin are also cover stories too.

Why don't we wait until the smoke clears to judge this one. And no, I am not being partisan... I hope John Edwards gets hung up by his nuts, and I am glad that Charlie Rangel is out.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

You never really know these people. Weiner's "Hacker" story just doesn't seem credible. But that's just my opinion anyway. I don't believe there ever was a hacker.


----------



## boedicca

Help Iowahawk bring the Weiner Hacker to Justice!

_Help Me Bring the Weiner Hacker to Justice

I have never been much of a community activist, but I can no longer sit idly while America remains at risk of attack by the most nefarious identity thief in the history of Internet. And cheap page views are to be had.

The Weinergate facts, as we so far know them: on May 28, @RepWeiner, the verified Twitter account of US Congressman Anthony Weiner (D-NY), posted a tweet of a y.frog photo of a slightly-built white male straining to pitch a pup tent in a pair of grey Hanes Underoos. Within seconds, Congressman Weiner arrived at the scene of the cybercrime and instantly recognized it as the work of a hacker who had simultaneously broken into his Twitter, Facebook and y.frog accounts. Working quickly, and without regard to his own safety, Congressman Weiner used his elite law school-honed internet security coding skills to wrest back control of his accounts, delete the offending tweet and photo, as well as unfollow a Seattle coed to whom it was sent. His Twitter perimeter once again secured, the intrepid Congressmen sent out a new tweet explaining how he was victimized by an Internet criminal mastermind.

(snip)

I say no - we cannot as an online community let this tragic crime go unpunished. That it why I am announcing the Weiner Hacker Prize Fund to award a generous bounty for information leading to the arrest, prosecution and conviction of Pubic Enemy #1 - the pervert who stole Congressman Weiner's underpants identity. To get things rolling, I will seed it with $1000 of my own personal 2010 federal tax refund. I am leaving the comments section on this post open for anyone who would like to add their own contribution to the bounty, as well as tips and clues to pass on to law enforcement officials. Please though - do not interfere with any official crime investigation. Let's leave the detective work to hardboiled gumshoes like Jim Treacher and Ace of Spades.

So let's get involved and work to get this mysterious criminal off our online streets. Until he is brought to justice, remember: You May Already Be a Weiner...._

iowahawk: Help Me Bring the Weiner Hacker to Justice


----------



## Avatar4321

Steelplate said:


> Yeah... I bet the hackers hitting PBS and Lockeed Martin are also cover stories too.
> 
> Why don't we wait until the smoke clears to judge this one. And no, I am not being partisan... I hope John Edwards gets hung up by his nuts, and I am glad that Charlie Rangel is out.



Rangel is out? since when?


----------



## Steelplate

He's out as the ways and means chairman, and believe me, he's out once his term is done.


----------



## lehr

LibocalypseNow said:


> Is the Liberal Press intentionally ignoring this scandal? It looks like it to me. If Weiner was a Republican i'm pretty sure Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NY Times,and NBC would be reporting on this 24/7. It reminds me of how they tried to cover for ole Slick Willy and John Edwards. My guess it that they will be forced to cover this eventuality. They'll stall and cover for Weiner for as long as they can though. The truth always come out in the end.
> 
> NY Democrat Rep Anthony Weiner has hired an attorney and denies that it was a photo of his genitalia which was sent to a woman via Twitter. He also claims his Twitter account was hacked and it was the hacker who sent the lewd photo...
> 
> Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller



why blame the communist media and the communist demokrat party - the useless republicans always run away from their seats - look at rep. lee - he just took a pic of himself without a shirt - the guy wanted to get laid !   who cares ?   now the seat is in communist demokrat hands in n.y. = communist demokrats never run away - you need a crow bar to get them out of their seats of power -   communists juice of life is  " POWER" !


----------



## LibocalypseNow

lehr said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Liberal Press intentionally ignoring this scandal? It looks like it to me. If Weiner was a Republican i'm pretty sure Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NY Times,and NBC would be reporting on this 24/7. It reminds me of how they tried to cover for ole Slick Willy and John Edwards. My guess it that they will be forced to cover this eventuality. They'll stall and cover for Weiner for as long as they can though. The truth always come out in the end.
> 
> NY Democrat Rep Anthony Weiner has hired an attorney and denies that it was a photo of his genitalia which was sent to a woman via Twitter. He also claims his Twitter account was hacked and it was the hacker who sent the lewd photo...
> 
> Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why blame the communist media and the communist demokrat party - the useless republicans always run away from their seats - look at rep. lee - he just took a pic of himself without a shirt - the guy wanted to get laid !   who cares ?   now the seat is in communist demokrat hands in n.y. = communist demokrats never run away - you need a crow bar to get them out of their seats of power -   communists juice of life is  " POWER" !
Click to expand...


You do make a valid point. Democrats do tend to cling to Power at all costs. I still don't get why that Republican resigned for appearing shirtless in a photo. Appearing shirtless in a photo seems pretty harmless to me. I suspect there were other factors that led to his resignation. From what i heard,he engaged in very questionable behavior in the past. So i don't think it was the shirtless photo alone that forced him to resign. But i definitely hear ya on the Democrats. Charlie Rangel not resigning,says it all about Democrats and their desperate need for clinging to power. A Tax Cheat writing the Tax Codes for our Nation? Yikes!


----------



## Foxfyre

Here's the 'Good Housekeepingz Seal approved' Redstate version complete with a link to the actual photo in question:\



> A major hat tip goes to Ace of Spades for this. Today on Twitter he completely destroyed the hack claim, and hes right.
> 
> First, he posted three hours before the alleged hack post, and four minutes after. This means he somehow wrested control back from the hackers quickly. How is this possible? That would be quite a feat, either through password guessing or some sort of Twitter security hole. If it happened, why didnt we hear about how?
> 
> Second, if he lost control of the account, standard Twitter practice is to remove the Verified Account status until Twitter can confirm the account is back under the control of the named person. Yet, the @RepWeiner account as of this writing is still Verified.
> 
> Third, as pointed out the recipient of the photo is somewhere between Seattle and Vancouver, but that evening Weiner posted on Twitter a note about Seattle time. Funny coincidence, that.
> 
> Fourth, such hacks these days are crimes, and are especially serious when directed at Members of Congress. If his Twitter account has been compromised, what else would the attackers have access to? Instead of reporting the attack to the FBI though, Weiner has made jokes, and in fact keeps joking about it. This is unreasonable behavior in the face of an actual attack, however if it werent hack, then to report one would probably be a crime in itself.
> 
> So, Congressman Weiner, its up to you: Admit the truth, or file a formal criminal report with the attached penalties for filing a false report. Your own party has been making a big deal about Cybersecurity lately as a pretext for an Internet Kill Switch and other power grabs. Set an example, or admit the old Reichstag routine. Your call.
> 
> Update: Moe Lane has more on how the hackers seem to be deleting the entire online presence of Gennette Nicole, the intended recipient of the original Twitter message.
> More here:
> Anthony Weiner and his eponymous Twitter &#8220;hack&#8221; | RedState


And this is presumably the infamous photo:


----------



## boedicca

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!    Where's the Brain Bleach??!!!!??????????????????


----------



## Foxfyre

And here's Newsmax's version which somewhat contradicts the other accounts:



> Rising Democratic star Rep. Anthony Weiner has lawyered up in a desperate bid to quash rumors after a risqué picture was sent from his Twitter account to a 21-year-old co-ed on the other side of the country.
> 
> The newly married New York congressman insists that his account was hacked into. Genette Cordova, the woman who received the shot, backs his story, but that is doing little to halt the flood of questions about the affair.
> 
> Chief among them is just who was the model for the picture of the bulging pair of gray underpants, and exactly what is Weiners relationship with Cordova, who lives outside Seattle, nearly 2,500 miles from his congressional district.
> 
> Cordova says someone using the same Twitter account has harassed her for several months. I assumed that the Tweet and the picture were their latest attempts at defaming the congressman and harassing his supporters, she said.
> 
> Despite the denials, the congressman and the journalism student have a past  at least online. Less than two months ago, Cordova sent out a Tweet saying, I wonder what my boyfriend @RepWeiner is up to.
> 
> Cordova now claims that was meant as a joke, saying, Contrary to the impression that I apparently gave from my Tweet, I am not his girlfriend. Nor am I the wife, girlfriend or mistress of Barack Obama, Ray Allen or Cristiano Ronaldo, despite the fact that I have made similar assertions about them via Twitter.
> 
> Weiners Twitter account shows that, although 45,000 members follow everything he says on the social networking site, he follows only 97. Most of those are media outlets and fellow politicians, although they also include a handful of attractive young women, including Cordova.
> More here:
> Dem Weiner Fights to Control Lewd Photo Scandal


----------



## boedicca

If his accounts were truly hacked, then the proper thing to do is to report the matter to law enforcement for a full investigation.


----------



## boedicca

It's time for ijustine to do a "Leave Weiner Alone" youtube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2U4hyT0gIM]YouTube - &#x202a;Leave Britney Alone? Leave Steve Jobs alone!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Why has this thread been moved to Media when other ones are in Politics?


This is a Political topic.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> If his accounts were truly hacked, then the proper thing to do is to report the matter to law enforcement for a full investigation.



That would certainly be what you would expect when a Congressman's account is hacked.

BUT.....note in the Newsmax account:

1)  Genette Cordova is backing Anthony Weiner's version of what happened.   (Other accounts say that she is not backing his account.   So which is correct?)

2)  Even more interesting, the Newsmax account reports:  "Cordova says someone using the same Twitter account has harassed her for several months. &#8220;I assumed that the Tweet and the picture were their latest attempts at defaming the congressman and harassing his supporters,&#8221; she said."

Oh really?  This has been going on for months???????????

And it is just now surfacing?

Does this strike anybody but me as just a  little bit odd?


----------



## boedicca

If one applies Occam's Razor, the more likely scenario is that Weiner did indeed send the pic, and that he typed an "@" instead of a "D", making it public instead of private.

The hacking story is lame.   But if he's going to put forward that theory, then law enforcement authorities should investigate.


----------



## kiwiman127

boedicca said:


> Why has this thread been moved to Media when other ones are in Politics?
> 
> 
> This is a Political topic.



Well right now, it's a conjecture topic.  How about a conspiracies placement?


----------



## boedicca

The True Test:   Would Your Spouse Believe This Excuse?:

_    Hey, honey  I know that my Twitter account sent a photo of what may look like my hairless legs and possibly my junk to one of the woman who I follow on Twitter. And right, I follow less than 100 people. And yes, this woman who referred to me online as her boyfriend and her friend said she has a crush on me  and okay, she lives in Seattle and retweeted me saying what time in Seattle Id be on the Rachael Maddow show. And yes, within 3 hours of me supposedly sending her the photo of my alleged junk I erased all my pictures from my YFrog account and sure, she deleted her Twitter and Facebook accounts.

    But I have a simple explanationI was hacked.

    And no, I havent given any indication of having filed a police report of any kind about being hacked.

    But I was hacked. Heres some flowers. And a teddy bear._

#Weinergate:The &ldquo;Would Your Spouse Buy It?&rdquo; Test


----------



## Foxfyre

kiwiman127 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has this thread been moved to Media when other ones are in Politics?
> 
> 
> This is a Political topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well right now, it's a conjecture topic.  How about a conspiracies placement?
Click to expand...


It isn't a conspiracy until people start making sh*t up.  Right now there are good investigative reporters, both amateur and professional, digging for the facts.   Since the person in question is a Congressman using an account identifying himself as a U.S. Congressman, digging for those facts is a legitimate exercise.

It does create some grief when false information is manufactured and put out there as fact, but the good reporters will expose that too.

It keeps the system honest.


----------



## boedicca

And from Sunday, the official "Stand By My Man" pic:






Student who got lewd pic from Rep. Anthony Weiner&#39;s Twitter account denies she&#39;s his mistress


He looks TORTURED, and she looks rather miffed.


----------



## Foxfyre

If ya'll will visit Boedicca's thread on this subject--it has been moved to Media for some inexplicable reason--you'll find a lot of analysis on this already posted.


----------



## RDD_1210

Avatar4321 said:


> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.



Why exactly is Weiner a nut job?


----------



## RDD_1210

LibocalypseNow said:


> You never really know these people. Weiner's "Hacker" story just doesn't seem credible. But that's just my opinion anyway. I don't believe there ever was a hacker.



What in your expert opinion makes his story not seem credible?


----------



## Avatar4321

RDD_1210 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly is Weiner a nut job?
Click to expand...


you dont think posting a twitter pick of your junk in your underwear isnt nuts?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

edthecynic said:


> Just another BigotBart smear.
> I wonder why the "Liberal media" isn't reporting that!!! Obviously the "Liberal media" isn't very Liberal.



What is the smear?  Weiner hasn't denied that the picture was sent from his account.


----------



## RDD_1210

Avatar4321 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly is Weiner a nut job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you dont think posting a twitter pick of your junk in your underwear isnt nuts?
Click to expand...


Well literally, it is nuts. 

But the man said it wasn't his. Why would he post it on twitter?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.


----------



## RDD_1210

LibocalypseNow said:


> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.



So Weiner sending a picture of his junk on a public website does add up?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LibocalypseNow said:


> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.



It could have happened.  People get hacked all the time.  In fact, that they are claiming they don't even know each other, if truthful, is all the more reason to make me believe that Weiner is telling the truth.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

RDD_1210 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Weiner sending a picture of his junk on a public website does add up?
Click to expand...


Yes. You never really know these people. You may think you do,but you really don't. I seriously doubt a Hacker went through all the trouble to hack a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account just to send a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington. I'm sure we'll eventually find out Weiner knows this girl. There is more to this story. Bet on that.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.





As I noted earlier:  Occam's Razor lead us to "Weiner posted the pic and through he was Direct Tweeting instead of Public Tweeing".


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted earlier:  Occam's Razor lead us to "Weiner posted the pic and through he was Direct Tweeting instead of Public Tweeing".
Click to expand...


you mean "pubic tweeting" ?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted earlier:  Occam's Razor lead us to "Weiner posted the pic and through he was Direct Tweeting instead of Public Tweeing".
Click to expand...


Yes and you did scoop me Boedicca. Sorry bout that. Merge-Justice was exacted. I waited a couple of days before posting to see what his response would be. It was a lame response for sure. Nice scoop.


----------



## boedicca

And now Weiner doesn't want to talk about it anymore:

_Rep. Anthony Weiner refused to answer questions outside his Capitol Hill office about how a photo of an erect penis covered by boxer briefs ended up on his Twitter account over the weekend.

In a brief gaggle with reporters Tuesday, Weiner was asked directly if the photo was of him, but he refused to say.

Im not going to talk about this anymore, the New York Democrat said. I think if I was giving a speech to 45,000 people, and someone stood up and heckled in the back, I wouldnt spend three days talking to him. Im going to get back to the conversation I care about.

The tweet, directed at a Washington State woman, was removed from Weiners Twitter account shortly after it was posted Friday. He later said his account was hacked.

Weiner, wearing a coat but no tie, gave a variation of the same answer to multiple questions, including why he hired a lawyer and hasnt asked law enforcement to investigate his allegations of fraudulent access to his account.

Ive put out a couple statements over the last couple days. I would refer you to those to answer these questions. I understand youre doing your job, but Im going to go back to work, Weiner said...._

Read more: Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller



Hmmmmm...this is not the behavior of somebody who is a victim of a hack attack.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted earlier:  Occam's Razor lead us to "Weiner posted the pic and through he was Direct Tweeting instead of Public Tweeing".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and you did scoop me Boedicca. Sorry bout that. Merge-Justice was exacted. I waited a couple of days before posting to see what his response would be. It was a lame response for sure. Nice scoop.
Click to expand...




If Weiner were a Republican, this would be a huge story all over the MSM.   We need to hold him to the same standards.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> And now Weiner doesn't want to talk about it anymore:
> 
> _Rep. Anthony Weiner refused to answer questions outside his Capitol Hill office about how a photo of an erect penis covered by boxer briefs ended up on his Twitter account over the weekend.
> 
> In a brief gaggle with reporters Tuesday, Weiner was asked directly if the photo was of him, but he refused to say.
> 
> Im not going to talk about this anymore, the New York Democrat said. I think if I was giving a speech to 45,000 people, and someone stood up and heckled in the back, I wouldnt spend three days talking to him. Im going to get back to the conversation I care about.
> 
> The tweet, directed at a Washington State woman, was removed from Weiners Twitter account shortly after it was posted Friday. He later said his account was hacked.
> 
> Weiner, wearing a coat but no tie, gave a variation of the same answer to multiple questions, including why he hired a lawyer and hasnt asked law enforcement to investigate his allegations of fraudulent access to his account.
> 
> Ive put out a couple statements over the last couple days. I would refer you to those to answer these questions. I understand youre doing your job, but Im going to go back to work, Weiner said...._
> 
> Read more: Weinergate | Anthony Weiner | Won't Refuse | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...this is not the behavior of somebody who is a victim of a hack attack.



Yea and was it a photo of his junk? If so,how did this mysterious "Hacker" get a hold of this photo? Hmm??


----------



## boedicca

The telling clue is his "nothing to see here, move along folks - Officer Barbrady act". 

At first this was a hack, and now it's a "prank".

He's an elected representative in the Federal Government.  Hacking his accounts is not a "prank".


----------



## LibocalypseNow

This just doesn't seem like the work of a Hacker. Hacking a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account is a pretty serious crime. And why this girl in Washington? This looks more like the work of a weird little pervert. And that weird little pervert is...Anthony Weiner.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> This just doesn't seem like the work of a Hacker. Hacking a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account is a pretty serious crime. And why this girl in Washington? This looks more like the work of a weird little pervert. And that weird little pervert is...Anthony Weiner.





He's just the Wurst Little Pervert EVAH.


----------



## RDD_1210

LibocalypseNow said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to believe a Hacker goes through all that trouble to hack a Congressman's Twitter account just to send a picture of a penis to some girl in Washington? Yea that story makes very little sense. Weiner is claiming he doesn't know this girl and she's claiming she doesn't know him. But i think there has to be more to this story. The "Hacker" story just doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Weiner sending a picture of his junk on a public website does add up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You never really know these people. You may think you do,but you really don't. I seriously doubt a Hacker went through all the trouble to hack a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account just to send a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington. I'm sure we'll eventually find out Weiner knows this girl. There is more to this story. Bet on that.
Click to expand...


LOL, what would a hacker do? In your expert opinion.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

RDD_1210 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Weiner sending a picture of his junk on a public website does add up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You never really know these people. You may think you do,but you really don't. I seriously doubt a Hacker went through all the trouble to hack a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account just to send a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington. I'm sure we'll eventually find out Weiner knows this girl. There is more to this story. Bet on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, what would a hacker do? In your expert opinion.
Click to expand...


There are many more interesting things a Hacker could do. Sending a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington probably isn't one of them. But hey,that's just my opinion anyway. You believe whatever you want to though.


----------



## boedicca

And if Weiner does think his account was hacked, that's a crime and as a government representative, he has a duty to report it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> And if Weiner does think his account was hacked, that's a crime and as a government representative, he has a duty to report it.



It never happened. Bet on that. Weiner is just a creepy little perv. Case closed.


----------



## boedicca

And that is why he doesn't want to talk about it anymore.


----------



## RDD_1210

LibocalypseNow said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You never really know these people. You may think you do,but you really don't. I seriously doubt a Hacker went through all the trouble to hack a U.S. Congressman's Twitter account just to send a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington. I'm sure we'll eventually find out Weiner knows this girl. There is more to this story. Bet on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what would a hacker do? In your expert opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many more interesting things a Hacker could do. Sending a photo of a penis to some girl in Washington probably isn't one of them. But hey,that's just my opinion anyway. You believe whatever you want to though.
Click to expand...


I'm waiting for you to explain the motivations and inner-thoughts of the hacker mind. You keep making claims like you understand what they would and wouldn't do, so let's hear some examples of what hackers would do.


----------



## RDD_1210

boedicca said:


> And if Weiner does think his account was hacked, that's a crime and as a government representative, he has a duty to report it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Frenchman arrested for Obama hacking


A FRENCH web hacker is facing up to two years in prison for breaking into US president Barack Obama's account on Twitter. 

The 25-year-old man from the Auvergne was arrested on Tuesday and  released on police bail later that evening. He will appear in court in Clermont-Ferrand on June 24. 

French cyber police were alerted to the crime by the FBI last July.  The two forces had worked jointly on tracking the man down for several  months.


----------



## Neotrotsky

RDD_1210 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly is Weiner a nut job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont think posting a twitter pick of your junk in your underwear isnt nuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well literally, it is nuts.
> 
> But the man said it wasn't his. Why would he post it on twitter?
Click to expand...



Same reason Congressman Chris Lee posted his pictures




Some more of "Weiner's Girls" that he followed
Even if his story turns out to be true, he is going to have a hard time passing the "spouse test"



An example of many:


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Frenchman arrested for Obama hacking
> 
> 
> A FRENCH web hacker is facing up to two years in prison for breaking into US president Barack Obama's account on Twitter.
> 
> The 25-year-old man from the Auvergne was arrested on Tuesday and released on police bail later that evening. He will appear in court in Clermont-Ferrand on June 24.
> 
> French cyber police were alerted to the crime by the FBI last July. The two forces had worked jointly on tracking the man down for several months.


 
Too bad Devil's Island is outta fashion...be a good place for that hacking bastard. I LOATHE hackers, and think they all should be strung up by the balls.


----------



## boedicca

If I were an exec at Twitter, I'd make sure to address the negative PR that Weiner is promoting - i.e. Twitter is easily hacked. 

It's odd that he blamed Facebook (which is easily hacked/spammed), but Twitter has not had this problem.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades and my fellow *"Weiner Wiener Deniers",  * good news!

If our "right wing" hack story does not work out then we can try the old "camera went off in my pocket excuse" ...


Canadian politicians' "Wiener Gate" offers Hope for Weiner
Rookie PC candidate George Lepp says he's embarrassed that a photo of his family jewels was posted on his campaign Twitter account for about 20 minutes before it was quickly unzipped.                                                                                          ​Alan Sakach, communications director for the Ontario Conservatives, said  the *photo was inadvertently taken* by Lepp's BlackBerry when it was in  his front pocket. The photo was posted after someone took it from the  candidate for the riding of Niagara Falls, Ont., according to Sakach.



​


----------



## boedicca

I'm tempted to think that all politicians and candidates should be required to have Twitter accounts as a litmus test for intelligence.  If they are too stoooopid to manage their tweets, how can we trust their with our country?


----------



## Foxfyre

Neotrotsky said:


> Comrades and my fellow *"Weiner Wiener Deniers",  * good news!
> 
> If our "right wing" hack story does not work out then we can try the old "camera went off in my pocket excuse" ...
> 
> 
> Canadian politicians' "Wiener Gate" offers Hope for Weiner
> Rookie PC candidate George Lepp says he's embarrassed that a photo of his family jewels was posted on his campaign Twitter account for about 20 minutes before it was quickly unzipped.                                                                                          ​Alan Sakach, communications director for the Ontario Conservatives, said  the *photo was inadvertently taken* by Lepp's BlackBerry when it was in  his front pocket. The photo was posted after someone took it from the  candidate for the riding of Niagara Falls, Ont., according to Sakach.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




So. . . . . .

Where's the pocket on a guy who's naked from the waist down????? Or did I miss something in that story?


----------



## Vast LWC

Umm, why do I care?

Does Rep Weiner regularly comment on the "Sanctity of Marriage" (which would make him a hypocrite)?

Do New Yorkers in his district generally give a shit about his sex life?

As a New Yorker, and a former resident of Weiner's district, I'd say the answer to both questions are:  NO.


----------



## Vast LWC

I mean, hell, the guy's name is Weiner.  This will probably make him MORE popular in his district, if anything.


----------



## boedicca

Thanks for clearing that up.

Decent Morality and Ethics are things we shouldn't respect from Weiner, or from any other New York representative.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Decent Morality and Ethics are things we shouldn't respect from Weiner, or from any other New York representative.



Who are you to say what "decent morality and ethics" are?

The only people that need to make that judgement are the people of his district.

And, frankly, I'm relatively sure that 90% of them won't give a shit, and the other 10% wouldn't ever vote for him anyway.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Decent Morality and Ethics are things we shouldn't respect from Weiner, or from any other New York representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to say what "decent morality and ethics" are?
> 
> The only people that need to make that judgement are the people of his district.
> 
> And, frankly, I'm relatively sure that 90% of them won't give a shit, and the other 10% wouldn't ever vote for him anyway.
Click to expand...




Ethics:  if one is a government official and has evidence that a crime has been committed, Decent Ethics would require one to report the crime and turn over the evidence.

Morality:  if one is a government official and one has evidence which would clear up the reputation of a private citizen who has been harmed by gossip due to one's public role, Decent Morality would require one to provide the evidence so as to protect the reputation of the innocent private citizen.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Umm, why do I care?
> 
> Does Rep Weiner regularly comment on the "Sanctity of Marriage" (which would make him a hypocrite)?
> 
> Do New Yorkers in his district generally give a shit about his sex life?
> 
> As a New Yorker, and a former resident of Weiner's district, I'd say the answer to both questions are:  NO.




  No, his promotion of bills makes him a hypocrite ..


Bill Would Require Colleges to Post Sex-Harassment PoliciesTwo lawmakers plan to introduce a bill that would require colleges to post their policies for receiving and responding to sexual-harassment complaints, and to distribute that information to students.

Under the bill, to be sponsored by *Rep. Anthony D. Weiner*, a New York Democrat, and Rep. Constance A. Morella, a Maryland Republican,...
​ironic



I'm sure his constituents might care that (or at least his wife)

* Weiner was Tweeting a  Porn Star. Ginger Leea porn star, stripper and fan of Rep. Anthony  Weiner (D-NY9)was ecstatic on March 13 2011: Ginger Lees tweet said:  You know its a good day when you wake up to a DM from @RepWeiner. (Im a  fangirl, yall, hes my trifecta of win.)


*


----------



## 007

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Decent Morality and Ethics are things we shouldn't respect from Weiner, or from any other New York representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to say what "decent morality and ethics" are?
> 
> The only people that need to make that judgement are the people of his district.
> 
> And, frankly, I'm relatively sure that 90% of them won't give a shit, and the other 10% wouldn't ever vote for him anyway.
Click to expand...


Obviously she's someone, unlike you, that knows what decent morals and ethics are. You're questioning her distinguishes you as someone who needs to be told.


----------



## boedicca

VLWC also neglects the Obvious Reality that Weiner serves in the U.S. House of Representatives. His behavior has an impact on all American, not just the ones in his district.


----------



## Foxfyre

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Decent Morality and Ethics are things we shouldn't respect from Weiner, or from any other New York representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to say what "decent morality and ethics" are?
> 
> The only people that need to make that judgement are the people of his district.
> 
> And, frankly, I'm relatively sure that 90% of them won't give a shit, and the other 10% wouldn't ever vote for him anyway.
Click to expand...


I'm sure we could go back through your posts and find you taking that exact same position with issues re George W. Bush, Newt Gingrich, Trent Lott, Sarah Palin, etc. etc. etc.

Right?

Usually in situations like this, this cartoon comes to mind:


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:



Congressman Cliff Stearns is demanding an investigation into cybersecurity issues raised by Weinergate.

The Daily Caller reported:Florida Republican Rep. Cliff Stearns  is demanding an investigation into cybersecurity issues raised by  #Weinergate, saying it is vital to &#8220;ensure our national security.&#8221;
Though New York Democratic Rep. Anthony Weiner remains silent on whether or not he&#8217;ll be seeking an investigation into his claims that his Twitter and Facebook accounts were hacked, leading to his Twitter account&#8217;s posting of a picture of a man&#8217;s erect penis underneath gray boxer-briefs, Stearns told The Daily Caller that the imbroglio raises troubling questions that should be looked into by Congress.
&#8220;Although  this particular incident is a matter for law enforcement, it clearly  indicates that hacking is a serious problem and as Chairman it would be  appropriate for the Oversight and Investigations Subcommittee to examine  the issue of cybersecurity to protect our privacy and to ensure our  national security,&#8221; Stearns said in an email to The Daily Caller.​We must not forgot that the victim in this case was a minority. By Liberal standards, there could even be a "hate crime" here. After all, she is just a poor kid trying to make it through college. 

I'm sure Jesse Jackson and Sharpton will come out soon to demand an investigation!



Yes! We must do it for our nation's security and minority rights
To not do otherwise,  would make you a racist


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Ethics:  if one is a government official and has evidence that a crime has been committed, Decent Ethics would require one to report the crime and turn over the evidence.



Name the crime that was committed.  Civil offenses to not count.



boedicca said:


> Morality:  if one is a government official and one has evidence which would clear up the reputation of a private citizen who has been harmed by gossip due to one's public role, Decent Morality would require one to provide the evidence so as to protect the reputation of the innocent private citizen.



Why would any politician bother to defend themselves against what is obviously a BS charge?

And why would he bother to attempt to defend himself if no-one in his district cares?


----------



## Neotrotsky

TIP:






*What you can do to help:*
 The humble Rep. Weiner may want to play down this criminal action but  now you can help.  We (Gateway Pundit Truth Alliance) are offering a *$200 reward *for anyone who offers information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the Weinergate penis hacker.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> No, his promotion of bills makes him a hypocrite ..
> 
> 
> Bill Would Require Colleges to Post Sex-Harassment PoliciesTwo lawmakers plan to introduce a bill that would require colleges to post their policies for receiving and responding to sexual-harassment complaints, and to distribute that information to students.
> 
> Under the bill, to be sponsored by *Rep. Anthony D. Weiner*, a New York Democrat, and Rep. Constance A. Morella, a Maryland Republican,...
> ​ironic
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his constituents might care that (or at least his wife)
> 
> Weiner was Tweeting a  Porn Star. Ginger Lee&#8212;a porn star, stripper and fan of Rep. Anthony  Weiner (D-NY9)&#8212;was ecstatic on March 13 2011: Ginger Lee&#8217;s tweet said:  You know it&#8217;s a good day when you wake up to a DM from @RepWeiner. (I&#8217;m a  fangirl, y&#8217;all, he&#8217;s my trifecta of win.)



How does a college posting their sexual harassment policy have anything to do with this?

And what the hell do you know about his wife?  Do you know her personally?  Is she your buddy?


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics:  if one is a government official and has evidence that a crime has been committed, Decent Ethics would require one to report the crime and turn over the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the crime that was committed.  Civil offenses to not count.
Click to expand...


Hacking online accounts is a crime.  The Palin hacker went to jail.



> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morality:  if one is a government official and one has evidence which would clear up the reputation of a private citizen who has been harmed by gossip due to one's public role, Decent Morality would require one to provide the evidence so as to protect the reputation of the innocent private citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any politician bother to defend themselves against what is obviously a BS charge?
> 
> And why would he bother to attempt to defend himself if no-one in his district cares?
Click to expand...



I doubt that NOBODY in his district cares.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.

Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, his promotion of bills makes him a hypocrite ..
> 
> 
> Bill Would Require Colleges to Post Sex-Harassment PoliciesTwo lawmakers plan to introduce a bill that would require colleges to post their policies for receiving and responding to sexual-harassment complaints, and to distribute that information to students.
> 
> Under the bill, to be sponsored by *Rep. Anthony D. Weiner*, a New York Democrat, and Rep. Constance A. Morella, a Maryland Republican,...
> ​ironic
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his constituents might care that (or at least his wife)
> 
> Weiner was Tweeting a  Porn Star. Ginger Leea porn star, stripper and fan of Rep. Anthony  Weiner (D-NY9)was ecstatic on March 13 2011: Ginger Lees tweet said:  You know its a good day when you wake up to a DM from @RepWeiner. (Im a  fangirl, yall, hes my trifecta of win.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a college posting their sexual harassment policy have anything to do with this?
> 
> And what the hell do you know about his wife?  Do you know her personally?  Is she your buddy?
Click to expand...



Again

Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.

Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable

As for the wife, no you are correct. Most women would love to know their husbands are tweeting with porn stars- Must be a liberal thing...


----------



## Vast LWC

Pale Rider said:


> Obviously she's someone, unlike you, that knows what decent morals and ethics are. You're questioning her distinguishes you as someone who needs to be told.



Who the fuck are YOU to tell me what "decent morals and ethics" are?

Seriously.  Are you a professor of the subject?  Do you teach a class on ethics and morals somewhere?

My interpretation of what is "Moral and Ethical" can certainly be different from yours, or hers.

And frankly, I don't really care what your standards are.  The ONLY standards that count here are those of the district that Weiner presides over, and I can tell you, from personal experience, that the people living in his district could, for the most part, care less about whether he trades dirty pictures with a woman over the internet.

Was the woman underage?  No.

Therefore it's really none of your business.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, lets presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


Wow... now we're calling to not rush to judgement?


----------



## boedicca

And VLWC confirms his lack of understanding of Decent Morals and Ethics.

Thank you for the demonstration!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neotrotsky said:


> TIP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What you can do to help:*
> The humble Rep. Weiner may want to play down this criminal action but  now you can help.  We (Gateway Pundit Truth Alliance) are offering a *$200 reward *for anyone who offers information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the Weinergate penis hacker.





Bwhahahaha!!!!! LMFAO!!  Too funny


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.
> 
> Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable



Was the girl underage?


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Again
> 
> Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.
> 
> Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable
> 
> As for the wife, no you are correct. Most women would love to know their husbands are tweeting with porn stars- Must be a liberal thing...



Again, was the woman underage?


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.
> 
> Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
Click to expand...




Do you understand the difference between Legal and Moral?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.
> 
> Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
Click to expand...



Since when does sexual harassment depend on age?

God, why can't liberals ever man up to their leaders mistakes


----------



## shintao

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiner&#8217;s yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. We&#8217;ve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressman&#8217;s alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims &#8220;Facebook Hacked&#8221; As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



That pic looks more like a leanection, and no more porn than a women in T-Shirt, or a women in a T-shirt with erect nipples. In otherwords a FAIL!!!!!!!!!!

Here is porn.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> TIP:
> 
> 
> *What you can do to help:*
> The humble Rep. Weiner may want to play down this criminal action but  now you can help.  We (Gateway Pundit Truth Alliance) are offering a *$200 reward *for anyone who offers information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the Weinergate penis hacker.



And....

You do realize that by reposting the image you just did, you are publicly disseminating the image you just made a big deal out of him sending to a single woman.

How many underage girls now have access to that image through your posting?

Good work.  You're now guilty of whatever crime you accused him of times a million...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> TIP:
> 
> 
> *What you can do to help:*
> The humble Rep. Weiner may want to play down this criminal action but  now you can help.  We (Gateway Pundit Truth Alliance) are offering a *$200 reward *for anyone who offers information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the Weinergate penis hacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> You do realize that by reposting the image you just did, you are publicly disseminating the image you just made a big deal out of him sending to a single woman.
> 
> How many underage girls now have access to that image through your posting?
> 
> Good work.  You're now guilty of whatever crime you accused him of times a million...
Click to expand...





Yes and can I take full credit for it- unlike Rep Weiner and unlike Weiner the photo is not directed towards any one individual 



Yes there is not enough information out yet to make any clear conclusion
It is however, good for now for some fun.


Again, the MSM and the Left holds themselves to lower standards

Look at the Edward story and how long the MSM sat on it, especially when there was chance he could be a VP choice.

It actually took a "tabloid" to break and pursue the story
Even the whole Clinton story was held back until an internet blog was the first to release it.
I have no doubt, if this was someone from the Right then it would be all over the news. 


Nor do I believe if true that it was done out of stupidity.
Mistake, yes!  When one messages on twitter, it can be public or private; easy to make a mistake.
Oddly enough, she was one of his links out of 91; so he could private chat with her.


But until and if more information comes out
The right will have fun with it and the left and the MSM will just...


----------



## shintao

Neotrotsky said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending unsolicited sexual photos to young girls is both a crime and quite related to this story.
> 
> Of course, in your house this may be a common practice, so  your confusion is understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does sexual harassment depend on age?
> 
> God, why can't liberals ever man up to their leaders mistakes
Click to expand...


What mistake?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Well that's what the investigation is for...

I"m sure the Left is confident their man's story will stand up in the end


----------



## shintao

Neotrotsky said:


> Well that's what the investigation is for...
> 
> I"m sure the Left is confident their man's story will stand up in the end



Right now he is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Neotrotsky

shintao said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what the investigation is for...
> 
> I"m sure the Left is confident their man's story will stand up in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now he is innocent until proven guilty.
Click to expand...



Yes of course.

We would not the MSM to jump to any conclusions about politicians


----------



## boedicca

shintao said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what the investigation is for...
> 
> I"m sure the Left is confident their man's story will stand up in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now he is innocent until proven guilty.
Click to expand...




And yet he so far has not reported the crime to the police, and he actively destroyed evidence.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what the investigation is for...
> 
> I"m sure the Left is confident their man's story will stand up in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now he is innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he so far has not reported the crime to the police, and he actively destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...



Fear Not ! As I told you yesterday

Because of the reward, some more information is leaking out about the photo.

It has been broken down to two possible suspects

You make the call


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Hacking online accounts is a crime.  The Palin hacker went to jail.



So, you think Weiner is committing a crime because he doesn't want to keep this in the media and drum up more embarrassment for himself by pursuing an investigation?

Wow, ok.  That's an interesting way to look at it.



boedicca said:


> I doubt that NOBODY in his district cares.



Then, if it is having an effect on his job performance working for his district, they can call for an investigation.  Otherwise they can vote against him in the next election.

But, other than that, if he hasn't committed a crime, they can go take a hike.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacking online accounts is a crime.  The Palin hacker went to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think Weiner is committing a crime because he doesn't want to keep this in the media and drum up more embarrassment for himself by pursuing an investigation?
> 
> Wow, ok.  That's an interesting way to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that NOBODY in his district cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, if it is having an effect on his job performance working for his district, they can call for an investigation.  Otherwise they can vote against him in the next election.
> 
> But, other than that, if he hasn't committed a crime, they can go take a hike.
Click to expand...



He POSTED about it on Twitter - and publicly announced that his account had been hacked.    That's a crime, and he has a duty to report it.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the difference between Legal and Moral?
Click to expand...


OK, I'll bite.

If the girl was not underage, then what, specifically, is "*immoral*" in this little scenario?

Did the woman in question work for him?  

Had the woman in question complained about his behavior in the past, thus creating a stalker-like harassment scenario?

The answer to both these questions is no.

"Distasteful" is NOT the same as "immoral".


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the difference between Legal and Moral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> If the girl was not underage, then what, specifically, is "*immoral*" in this little scenario?
> 
> Did the woman in question work for him?
> 
> Had the woman in question complained about his behavior in the past, thus creating a stalker-like harassment scenario?
> 
> The answer to both these questions is no.
> 
> "Distasteful" is NOT the same as "immoral".
Click to expand...



Asked and answered in post #235.

And you fail the test, bub.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> He POSTED about it on Twitter - and publicly announced that his account had been hacked.    That's a crime, and he has a duty to report it.



No, he does not have a "duty" to report it.

It is an embarrassing episode, whether he's innocent or not.

That's why people are generally given the ability to "not press charges" when a crime has been committed.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Asked and answered in post #235.
> 
> And you fail the test, bub.



Post #235 was a bunch of crap.

He has no obligation to pursue an investigation into a crime committed *against himself*, that's just foolish.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He POSTED about it on Twitter - and publicly announced that his account had been hacked.    That's a crime, and he has a duty to report it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he does not have a "duty" to report it.
> 
> It is an embarrassing episode, whether he's innocent or not.
> 
> That's why people are generally given the ability to "not press charges" when a crime has been committed.
Click to expand...


He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:

"I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."


Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacking online accounts is a crime.  The Palin hacker went to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you think Weiner is committing a crime because he doesn't want to keep this in the media and drum up more embarrassment for himself by pursuing an investigation?
> 
> Wow, ok.  That's an interesting way to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that NOBODY in his district cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, if it is having an effect on his job performance working for his district, they can call for an investigation.  Otherwise they can vote against him in the next election.
> 
> But, other than that, if he hasn't committed a crime, they can go take a hike.
Click to expand...


Well, as an innocent man....

If this a job by "right wing" hacks as the radical Left claims then an investigation will clear his name and find the perpetrators 

Thus, he would surely want an investigation to clear his good name.

No instead, he "lawyers up"- not quite the behavior one would expect from an "innocent" man 



Weiner "Lawyers up"   or tells Federal Authorities to 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRdxUFDoQe0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - &#x202a;Michael Jackson - Beat It&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
_So  (a) Weiner himself is not speaking, but issuing statements through  his  spokesman, and (b) his office did not answer specific questions._

_*Weiners office did not answer specific questions about the photograph, whether he has contacted authorities *or the Seattle woman who received the photograph_​See:_Liberal  bloggers should be the ones leading the campaign for an  official  investigation. Many of them have claimed that Andrew Breitbart,  and  other conservative activists, are responsible for hacking into  Weiners  official congressional Twitter   account. If thats the case, then lets make sure these right-wing   hackers are forced to face the legal consequences of their actions._

_This is a fairly customary process. After President Obamas official Twitter   account was hacked, the FBI managed to track the hacker all the way to   France, where he was tried and convicted. If Weiners account was   compromised, theres a good chance that law enforcement will find the   person who did it._


_But if it turns out that Weiner  is unwilling to allow an official,  transparent investigation, then he  cant expect journalists to stop  digging for the truth on their own.  After all, the public has legitimate  questions, and the media is only  doing its job._​Rumor in the collective is that he has Willie, Wood, Johnson & Schwanz as legal counsel....


----------



## boedicca

And by lawyering up, he allows the controversy to engulf the young woman who was the target of the Tweets.

Which is neither Moral nor Ethical, something VLWC clearly doesn't grok.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:
> 
> "I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."
> 
> 
> Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.



No.  It is not.

It would be if said crime was directed against someone else, but not if the crime was directed against himself, which this one was.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> And by lawyering up, he allows the controversy to engulf the young woman who was the target of the Tweets.
> 
> Which is neither Moral nor Ethical, something VLWC clearly doesn't grok.




Yes indeed. Being a minority, one would believe that the Left would even more want an investigation. 

Let's hope they are not throwing this poor girl under the bus just to keep a radical white Leftist in Congress.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:
> 
> "I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."
> 
> 
> Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is not.
> 
> It would be if said crime was directed against someone else, but not if the crime was directed against himself, which this one was.
Click to expand...



B'loney.  He is a representative of the government.  The crime was against a government official, which affects us all.   The victim whose life was disrupted by having to suicide her Facebook and Twitter accounts deserves to have this investigated as well.


----------



## Neotrotsky

LWC

Thought you would like to know...

Just as a side not, Gandhi drank his own urine for "health" reasons



No need to thank me


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by lawyering up, he allows the controversy to engulf the young woman who was the target of the Tweets.
> 
> Which is neither Moral nor Ethical, something VLWC clearly doesn't grok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. Being a minority, one would believe that the Left would even more want an investigation.
> 
> Let's hope they are not throwing this poor girl under the bus just to keep a radical white Leftist in Congress.
Click to expand...




With Israel now under the bus, I'm surprised there's any additional room.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> And by lawyering up, he allows the controversy to engulf the young woman who was the target of the Tweets.
> 
> Which is neither Moral nor Ethical, something VLWC clearly doesn't grok.



You two are in a circular echo chamber.

I don't Grok, because you're speaking in circles.

And I'm pretty sure that not even the two of you actually even believe what you're saying, you're just making shit up and then agreeing with each other to create a cycle of spin.

So, I'm going to exit stage left....

But I do appreciate the Heinlein reference .


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> LWC
> 
> Thought you would like to know...
> 
> Just as a side not, Gandhi drank his own urine for "health" reasons
> 
> 
> 
> No need to thank me




Which reminds me of the best pun ever.

Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather  frail and with his odd diet (including URINE DRINKING), he suffered from bad breath. This made him ... a super-calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by lawyering up, he allows the controversy to engulf the young woman who was the target of the Tweets.
> 
> Which is neither Moral nor Ethical, something VLWC clearly doesn't grok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two are in a circular echo chamber.
> 
> I don't Grok, because you're speaking in circles.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that not even the two of you actually even believe what you're saying, you're just making shit up and then agreeing with each other to create a cycle of spin.
> 
> So, I'm going to exit stage left....
> 
> But I do appreciate the Heinlein reference .
Click to expand...




You don't GROK Heinlein either.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:
> 
> "I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."
> 
> 
> Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is not.
> 
> It would be if said crime was directed against someone else, but not if the crime was directed against himself, which this one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> B'loney.  He is a representative of the government.  The crime was against a government official, which affects us all.   The victim whose life was disrupted by having to suicide her Facebook and Twitter accounts deserves to have this investigated as well.
Click to expand...




Give him a break, this was the same defense the Left gave for Chris Lee...



It is fun, however, to see the Left poorly spin this one....

No doubt the "Weiner Wiener Denier" club is growing everyday...


----------



## boedicca

But it's fun to watch them go into a tizzy when caught being hypocrites.


----------



## Vast LWC

Ahh, wait, now I see...



> The tweet of the lewd photo first was reported Saturday by *BigGovernment.com*, a website run by conservative commentator *Andrew Breitbart*.



Another one of Breitbart's BS setups I see.

Now it all becomes clear.  What a bunch of crap.

I'm out.

(Oh, and if you Grokked Heinlein, you would see nothing wrong with Weiner flirting with a younger woman.  Just saying.)


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Ahh, wait, now I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweet of the lewd photo first was reported Saturday by *BigGovernment.com*, a website run by conservative commentator *Andrew Breitbart*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Breitbart's BS setups I see.
> 
> Now it all becomes clear.  What a bunch of crap.
> 
> I'm out.
Click to expand...




So, you lied the first time about being out of this thread.

And all Breitbart has done is report facts, which haven't been contradicted by Weiner.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Ahh, wait, now I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweet of the lewd photo first was reported Saturday by *BigGovernment.com*, a website run by conservative commentator *Andrew Breitbart*.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Breitbart's BS setups I see.
> 
> Now it all becomes clear.  What a bunch of crap.
> 
> I'm out.
Click to expand...



Don't quit now...
perhaps you need some


----------



## Neotrotsky

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing isn't it? but then again, carter and obama? please.
> 
> it is astounding to me personally that, I would take him back in a heartbeat over the current occupant, I file that under the; 'things you'd never thought you'd say' and, 'never say never' drawer...
Click to expand...




boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, wait, now I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweet of the lewd photo first was reported Saturday by *BigGovernment.com*, a website run by conservative commentator *Andrew Breitbart*.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Breitbart's BS setups I see.
> 
> Now it all becomes clear.  What a bunch of crap.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you lied the first time about being out of this thread.
> 
> And all Breitbart has done is report facts, which haven't been contradicted by Weiner.
Click to expand...


Really, their fear is that too many may smell the "blood in the water" on this one....


----------



## boedicca

I suspect him of using a prosthetic device.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing isn't it? but then again, carter and obama? please.
> 
> it is astounding to me personally that, I would take him back in a heartbeat over the current occupant, I file that under the; 'things you'd never thought you'd say' and, 'never say never' drawer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, wait, now I see...
> 
> Another one of Breitbart's BS setups I see.
> 
> Now it all becomes clear.  What a bunch of crap.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you lied the first time about being out of this thread.
> 
> And all Breitbart has done is report facts, which haven't been contradicted by Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, their fear is that too many may smell the "blood in the water" on this one....
Click to expand...




Too True!

This is why Weiner has been playing Officer Barbrady.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:


Oh my it looks like even CNN is not buying his story

Dana Bash is no conservative as well

Weinergate:  CNN Reports Congressman Not Answering Basic Questions


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Top new name for this thread:

"The Battle of the Bulge."

That is all.


----------



## jillian

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:
> 
> "I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."
> 
> 
> Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is not.
> 
> It would be if said crime was directed against someone else, but not if the crime was directed against himself, which this one was.
Click to expand...


if its about a lib, she makes up whatever she feels like. and if this were a rightwinger, boe-toxic would be asking why so much interest and saying 'wait for the facts"... because she's a typical rightwingnut hack.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Oh my it looks like even CNN is not buying his story
> 
> Dana Bash is no conservative as well
> 
> Weinergate:  CNN Reports Congressman Not Answering Basic Questions





Ooooooooooo, that's bad for Weiner.  When CNN starts questioning things....


----------



## boedicca

jillian said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He took an oath of office, the generic form of which is:
> 
> "I, (name of Member), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."
> 
> 
> Not reporting a crime is a violation of this oath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It is not.
> 
> It would be if said crime was directed against someone else, but not if the crime was directed against himself, which this one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if its about a lib, she makes up whatever she feels like. and if this were a rightwinger, boe-toxic would be asking why so much interest and saying 'wait for the facts"... because she's a typical rightwingnut hack.
Click to expand...




And here is Bitter Pillian's knee jerk and obligatory meaningless post.

It will be a shock to the USMB community if she ever posts something worthwhile.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Oh my it looks like even CNN is not buying his story
> 
> Dana Bash is no conservative as well
> 
> Weinergate:  CNN Reports Congressman Not Answering Basic Questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooo, that's bad for Weiner.  When CNN starts questioning things....
Click to expand...



Watch the actual video of the interview; it does not look good at all


<iframe src="http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/?layout=&playlist_cid=&media_type=video&content=QVW38H2DT8L62BQX&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp" width="420" height="421" frameborder="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" scrolling="no" allowtransparency="true"></iframe>



Embedded Display for mediaite


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Oh my it looks like even CNN is not buying his story
> 
> Dana Bash is no conservative as well
> 
> Weinergate:  CNN Reports Congressman Not Answering Basic Questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooo, that's bad for Weiner.  When CNN starts questioning things....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the actual video of the interview; it does not look good at all
> 
> 
> <iframe src="http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/?layout=&playlist_cid=&media_type=video&content=QVW38H2DT8L62BQX&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp" width="420" height="421" frameborder="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" scrolling="no" allowtransparency="true"></iframe>
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded Display for mediaite
Click to expand...





I did.  He looks like a Creepy Weasel who is caught lying.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Check out the title from Yahoo News

Anthony Weiner's Twitter Escapade Latest in Congressional Sex Scandals



It looks like the next question is,,,,

What radical liberal can fill his congressional seat?


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Check out the title from Yahoo News
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Twitter Escapade Latest in Congressional Sex Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the next question is,,,,
> 
> What radical liberal can fill his congressional seat?





This is going mainstream.  Note the obligatory mentions of GOP scandals...which resulted in the resignations.  Not good for Weiner to be lumped in with them.

But good for the country that he is being "exposed".


----------



## Neotrotsky

Notice how he won't deny it


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Notice how he won't deny it




It's too late now.

It's not the crime...it's the cover up.

He destroyed evidence and has not reported the hack attack to the police.  And now he's clearly lost the narrative.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Notice how he won't deny it





This pic for me tells the whole story.  The look on his face, the look on his wife's face, and the body language show that she doesn't believe him.

And neither should we.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how he won't deny it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too late now.
> 
> It's not the crime...it's the cover up.
> 
> He destroyed evidence and has not reported the hack attack to the police.  And now he's clearly lost the narrative.
Click to expand...



Of course, the Left may be hoping that the MSM drops this soon. 
If the Democrats had a razor thin control of the congress, they would be more likely to drop this quick.

However, since this is not the case, he could have real problems here


----------



## Vast LWC

Ahh, wait, I'm back.

I return as I've looked further into the story and discovered the *facts*.

First of all, it turns out that the woman who received the e-mail has already been identified and interviewed by the New York Daily News.

It turns out the woman in question not only believes the picture to not have been sent by Congressman Weiner, but believes that she knows the person who sent the picture.  To wit:



> The Seattle woman, identified as a 21-year-old college student, subsequently issued a statement to the New York Daily News in which she said she had never met Weiner though she followed him on Twitter and had once jokingly referred to him as her "boyfriend" in a tweet.
> 
> *She indicated that the post had come from someone other than Weiner, and added that the person who sent it "had harassed me many times."*
> 
> "I am not sure whether or not this letter will alleviate any future harassment," said the statement by Gennette Nicole Cordova, published Sunday by the Daily News. "I also do not have a clear understanding as to how or why exactly I am involved in this fiasco. I do know that my life has been seriously impacted by speculation and faulty allegations. My reputation has been called into question by those who lack the character to report the facts."



Liberal congressman plays down Twitter controversy over lewd photo - CNN.com

And, from the same story, comes the following interesting little factoid:



> The photo at the center of the controversy appeared on Weiner's Twitter account on Friday night in connection with a tweet to Cordova. Breitbart s*aid a conservative blogger named Dan Wolfe, who has been following Weiner, then retweeted it to a number of others.*



Of course Mr Wolfe denies hacking into Mr Weiner's account, but it looks pretty damn suspicious to me.

Just thought I'd interject that little nugget of information.  And now I'm back out.  Later.


----------



## boedicca

This situation is a good example of why the left hate the internets.   We have citizen journalism - the voice of many communicating to many.  That can't cover up this kind stuff.


----------



## midcan5

Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....


----------



## Rambunctious

OOOooooooooo! Anthony Weiner is a nasty boy.

Rep. Weiner dodges questions on Twitter photo - The Washington Post


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how he won't deny it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic for me tells the whole story.  The look on his face, the look on his wife's face, and the body language show that she doesn't believe him.
> 
> And neither should we.
Click to expand...



I hear you. Tweeting porn stars is enough to get any married man in trouble.


----------



## Avatar4321

The huge thread at the top of the page wasnt enough?


----------



## Neotrotsky

midcan5 said:


> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....




How do you know it is fake?

Do you hold this "high" ground for all politicians or just the radical leftist ones?


Look, if the guy did this then he deserves to go.
Please, he is from NY; another Liberal will get elected, so what is the fear on the Left.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Ahh, wait, I'm back.
> 
> I return as I've looked further into the story and discovered the *facts*.
> 
> First of all, it turns out that the woman who received the e-mail has already been identified and interviewed by the New York Daily News.
> 
> It turns out the woman in question not only believes the picture to not have been sent by Congressman Weiner, but believes that she knows the person who sent the picture.  To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle woman, identified as a 21-year-old college student, subsequently issued a statement to the New York Daily News in which she said she had never met Weiner though she followed him on Twitter and had once jokingly referred to him as her "boyfriend" in a tweet.
> 
> *She indicated that the post had come from someone other than Weiner, and added that the person who sent it "had harassed me many times."*
> 
> "I am not sure whether or not this letter will alleviate any future harassment," said the statement by Gennette Nicole Cordova, published Sunday by the Daily News. "I also do not have a clear understanding as to how or why exactly I am involved in this fiasco. I do know that my life has been seriously impacted by speculation and faulty allegations. My reputation has been called into question by those who lack the character to report the facts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal congressman plays down Twitter controversy over lewd photo - CNN.com
> 
> And, from the same story, comes the following interesting little factoid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo at the center of the controversy appeared on Weiner's Twitter account on Friday night in connection with a tweet to Cordova. Breitbart s*aid a conservative blogger named Dan Wolfe, who has been following Weiner, then retweeted it to a number of others.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Mr Wolfe denies hacking into Mr Weiner's account, but it looks pretty damn suspicious to me.
> 
> Just thought I'd interject that little nugget of information.  And now I'm back out.  Later.
Click to expand...




Spin spin spin...there are screen shots of Rep. Anthony Weiner's account showing that the tweet came from him, as well as his trail of tweets claiming his account had been hacked.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it is fake?
Click to expand...




There should be an investigation to settle this once and for all.


----------



## WillowTree

It's as Mr. O'Reilly has pointed out. If the congressman's twitter was hacked it is a federal crime and the FBI should be on the case. Are they?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

midcan5 said:


> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....



You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Ahh, wait, I'm back.
> 
> I return as I've looked further into the story and discovered the *facts*.
> 
> First of all, it turns out that the woman who received the e-mail has already been identified and interviewed by the New York Daily News.
> 
> It turns out the woman in question not only believes the picture to not have been sent by Congressman Weiner, but believes that she knows the person who sent the picture.  To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle woman, identified as a 21-year-old college student, subsequently issued a statement to the New York Daily News in which she said she had never met Weiner though she followed him on Twitter and had once jokingly referred to him as her "boyfriend" in a tweet.
> 
> *She indicated that the post had come from someone other than Weiner, and added that the person who sent it "had harassed me many times."*
> 
> "I am not sure whether or not this letter will alleviate any future harassment," said the statement by Gennette Nicole Cordova, published Sunday by the Daily News. "I also do not have a clear understanding as to how or why exactly I am involved in this fiasco. I do know that my life has been seriously impacted by speculation and faulty allegations. My reputation has been called into question by those who lack the character to report the facts."
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal congressman plays down Twitter controversy over lewd photo - CNN.com
> 
> And, from the same story, comes the following interesting little factoid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo at the center of the controversy appeared on Weiner's Twitter account on Friday night in connection with a tweet to Cordova. Breitbart s*aid a conservative blogger named Dan Wolfe, who has been following Weiner, then retweeted it to a number of others.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Mr Wolfe denies hacking into Mr Weiner's account, but it looks pretty damn suspicious to me.
> 
> Just thought I'd interject that little nugget of information.  And now I'm back out.  Later.
Click to expand...




Glad to see the "pills" worked


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Spin spin spin...there are screen shots of Rep. Anthony Weiner's account showing that the tweet came from him, as well as his trail of tweets claiming his account had been hacked.



What kind of alternate reality do you come from where *the word of the actual woman who received the picture* is less reliable than that of a conservative blogger with an obvious agenda???

Seriously.  Are you utterly insane?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Neotrotsky said:


> Check out the title from Yahoo News
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Twitter Escapade Latest in Congressional Sex Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the next question is,,,,
> 
> What radical liberal can fill his congressional seat?



Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
Click to expand...




I have not come to any conclusion. He could be innocent. 
Indeed, there should be a full investigation.

However, there is no way the Left is going to get a "free ride" on this one.

They helped set the "moral bar" and they can live by it, as well.

Let's be honest, the Left should be calling for an investigation, as well.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
Click to expand...


What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?

There are two people who have any possibility of being harmed here:  The woman, and Anthony Weiner.

If they both believe the incident to be a prank by a third party then it is none of your business whether they want to pursue the matter, or not.  Period.


----------



## Vast LWC

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.



You don't know Brooklyn very well.  LOL.


----------



## jillian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the title from Yahoo News
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Twitter Escapade Latest in Congressional Sex Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the next question is,,,,
> 
> What radical liberal can fill his congressional seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.
Click to expand...


i'm still wondering why he should give up his seat. i couldn't care less who people sleep with. and it's not like he's running around playing holier than thou while being anything but.

as for the district. weiner's predecessor in that seat was chuck schumer. it's unlikely it would go to a republican. and if it did, it wouldn't be to one that the rigntwingers would like because he'd be a liberal/moderate republican a la bloomberg.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spin spin spin...there are screen shots of Rep. Anthony Weiner's account showing that the tweet came from him, as well as his trail of tweets claiming his account had been hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of alternate reality do you come from where *the word of the actual woman who received the picture* is less reliable than that of a conservative blogger with an obvious agenda???
> 
> Seriously.  Are you utterly insane?
Click to expand...




Insane, is still trying to push the same fake story from the extreme Left websites.

Even "your man" in the video does not make the this claim.  The fact that so many right websites are calling for an investigation should be an indicator to you that the Left's story is full of crap. 

But, hey lets have a full investigation and if some right wing hack did it then I will damn them with you.

To blame the right for this and at the same time not want a full investigation, only makes one look foolish and hypocritical


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?
> 
> There are two people who have any possibility of being harmed here:  The woman, and Anthony Weiner.
> 
> If they both believe the incident to be a prank by a third party then it is none of your business whether they want to pursue the matter, or not.  Period.
Click to expand...


So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?


----------



## jillian

Vast LWC said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know Brooklyn very well.  LOL.
Click to expand...


it depends where in his district you're talking about. some of the areas, no one could touch a dem. but the area also has a huge catholic population and a fairly substantial orthodox jewish population. they weren't happy with his choice of a mate, apparently.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Insane, is still trying to push the same fake story from the extreme Left websites.
> 
> Even "your man" in the video does not make the this claim.
> 
> But, hey lets have a full investigation and if some right wing hack did it then I will damn them with you.
> 
> To blame the right for this and at the same time not want a full investigation, only makes one look foolish and hypocritical



Since when are CNN and the New York Daily News "extreme left web sites"???

Seriously dude, seek help.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

jillian said:


> i'm still wondering why he should give up his seat.



He shouldn't, regardless of the outcome.  It's a personal matter.  The only way I could see an issue being made out of it is if it was done from his Congressional office or something.



> as for the district. weiner's predecessor in that seat was chuck schumer.



The district was drawn differently when Schumer had it.



> it's unlikely it would go to a republican. and if it did, it wouldn't be to one that the rigntwingers would like because he'd be a liberal/moderate republican a la bloomberg.



I agree.


----------



## jillian

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?
> 
> There are two people who have any possibility of being harmed here:  The woman, and Anthony Weiner.
> 
> If they both believe the incident to be a prank by a third party then it is none of your business whether they want to pursue the matter, or not.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?
Click to expand...


1. who cares?
2. maybe she knows who's it is? ya think?


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?



And how would that be any of your business?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?
> 
> There are two people who have any possibility of being harmed here:  The woman, and Anthony Weiner.
> 
> If they both believe the incident to be a prank by a third party then it is none of your business whether they want to pursue the matter, or not.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?
Click to expand...



OUCH ! 

Hey don't take away from the "Weiner Wiener Deniers" , it is all they have left


----------



## jillian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He shouldn't, regardless of the outcome.  It's a personal matter.  The only way I could see an issue being made out of it is if it was done from his Congressional office or something.



even then, i don't think i'd care. but we agree in principle.



> The district was drawn differently when Schumer had it.



might be. i know they've redistricted a lot, but i'm not sure how different. and i don't remember if the district went into queens when schumer had the seat.



> I agree.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Vast LWC said:


> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?



What do you intend to get out of repeating your earlier statement in capital letters.  Do you think I can't fucking read?  I saw it the first time when you had it in bold so chill the fuck out, Tweek.

You assume that she is telling the truth.  If that's the case then I would expect an arrest to be made rather shortly.

I personally don't think he did it either because I don't think he is that stupid, but like I've been saying, none of us know for sure because the matter is not closed.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how would that be any of your business?
Click to expand...


I think it would be the business of all the American people to know what a Congressman is or isnt doing don't you?

And werent you just saying it wasn't him? Isn't it interesting how your goal post suddenly shifted when I asked a simple question to your point.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Vast LWC said:


> You don't know Brooklyn very well.  LOL.



I'm from Boston.  I don't care to.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you intend to get out of repeating your earlier statement in capital letters.  Do you think I can't fucking read?  I saw it the first time when you had it in bold so chill the fuck out, Tweek.
> 
> You assume that she is telling the truth.  If that's the case then I would expect an arrest to be made rather shortly.
> 
> I personally don't think he did it either because I don't think he is that stupid, but like I've been saying, none of us know for sure because the matter is not closed.
Click to expand...



I agree he is not that stupid to do it on purpose. 

However, a mistake could have been made on his part and now he got caught. Indeed what was intended to be a PM was sent public by accident


----------



## jillian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know Brooklyn very well.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Boston.  I don't care to.
Click to expand...


boston's a great city. but brooklyn is awesome.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insane, is still trying to push the same fake story from the extreme Left websites.
> 
> Even "your man" in the video does not make the this claim.
> 
> But, hey lets have a full investigation and if some right wing hack did it then I will damn them with you.
> 
> To blame the right for this and at the same time not want a full investigation, only makes one look foolish and hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are CNN and the New York Daily News "extreme left web sites"???
> 
> Seriously dude, seek help.
Click to expand...



Since when are they extreme right? 

"dude". man up when one of your leaders gets caught

Blaming the right for this is falling into the "tin foil" hat theory of politics - "I see Republicans everywhere"


----------



## Ravi

Well, he's acting pretty stupidly, guilty or not.

We shall see.

If he didn't do it, whoever did should be in trouble.


----------



## Too Tall

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.


----------



## Trajan

apparently he has not asked the fbi to investigate, *shrugs* why not? that begs the question in that if he attests to a hack and its found to be a lie, hes cooked. 

I don't think he should lose his seat either, the voters will decide that....and of course hes not a hypocrite becasue he never said he wouldn't electronically flash someone....


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> I think it would be the business of all the American people to know what a Congressman is or isnt doing don't you?
> 
> And werent you just saying it wasn't him? Isn't it interesting how your goal post suddenly shifted when I asked a simple question to your point.



No, no I don't.

A congressman has a right to a personal life where his marriage and sexuality is concerned, just like everyone else.  

There are only 3 exceptions to this rule:

1.  If his personal life interferes with his duties as a congressman, 

2.  If his personal life exposes him as a hypocrite to the ideals that he expressed in order to get elected (in this case that would be running on a "Sanctity of Marriage" campaign)

or

3.  If his personal life involved some sort of criminal act committed by him

Since none of these would be the case, it's none of your business.

And my goal post didn't shift, I asked a simple question in response to your post.


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> apparently he has not asked the fbi to investigate, *shrugs* why not? that begs the question in that if he attests to a hack and its found to be a lie, hes cooked.
> 
> I don't think he should lose his seat either, the voters will decide that....and of course hes not a hypocrite becasue he never said he wouldn't electronically flash someone....



he also never tried to impeach someone for having an affair while having one of his own. nor did his electoral platform profess some type of religious 'purity'.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are CNN and the New York Daily News "extreme left web sites"???
> 
> Seriously dude, seek help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are they extreme right?
> 
> "dude". man up when one of your leaders gets caught
> 
> Blaming the right for this is falling into the "tin foil" hat theory of politics - "I see Republicans everywhere"
Click to expand...


When did anyone claim they were extreme right?  You claimed they were extreme left.

Are there only 2 categories of media now?  "Extreme left" and "Extreme Right"?

Again, seek help.


----------



## jillian

Too Tall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
Click to expand...


for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never have been forced to take?



let me know when he lies to start a war.


----------



## Too Tall

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be the business of all the American people to know what a Congressman is or isnt doing don't you?
> 
> And werent you just saying it wasn't him? Isn't it interesting how your goal post suddenly shifted when I asked a simple question to your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no I don't.
> 
> A congressman has a right to a personal life where his marriage and sexuality is concerned, just like everyone else.
> 
> There are only 3 exceptions to this rule:
> 
> 1.  If his personal life interferes with his duties as a congressman,
> 
> 2.  If his personal life exposes him as a hypocrite to the ideals that he expressed in order to get elected (in this case that would be running on a "Sanctity of Marriage" campaign)
> 
> or
> 
> 3.  If his personal life involved some sort of criminal act committed by him
> 
> Since none of these would be the case, it's none of your business.
> 
> And my goal post didn't shift, I asked a simple question in response to your post.
Click to expand...


Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be the business of all the American people to know what a Congressman is or isnt doing don't you?
> 
> And werent you just saying it wasn't him? Isn't it interesting how your goal post suddenly shifted when I asked a simple question to your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no I don't.
> 
> A congressman has a right to a personal life where his marriage and sexuality is concerned, just like everyone else.
> 
> There are only 3 exceptions to this rule:
> 
> 1.  If his personal life interferes with his duties as a congressman,
> 
> 2.  If his personal life exposes him as a hypocrite to the ideals that he expressed in order to get elected (in this case that would be running on a "Sanctity of Marriage" campaign)
> 
> or
> 
> 3.  If his personal life involved some sort of criminal act committed by him
> 
> Since none of these would be the case, it's none of your business.
> 
> And my goal post didn't shift, I asked a simple question in response to your post.
Click to expand...



Sending unwanted or unsolicited sexual photos over the internet is a crime. In fact, depending on the reason, there could even be a hate crime here. 

If you don't believe me send the same kind of pictures to people without asking them, see what happens?

Oh wait, you may do that now, we understand your confusion 



As for your goals, he is a hypocrite with the passage of bills. Does being married and chasing young girls count as hypocrisy in your tin foil hat world?

As for the rest, well we would need more investigation for those...

Of course, you are just content wearing your tin foil hat and blaming the republicans, so I don't if you want that


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Well, he's acting pretty stupidly, guilty or not.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> If he didn't do it, whoever did should be in trouble.



I think everyone can agree to that.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never have been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
Click to expand...



It's called trust. At least that's what I always stressed to my kids. Lying decays trust. But, lawyers don't care about lying do they?


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Sending unwanted or unsolicited sexual photos over the internet is a crime. In fact, depending on the reason, there could even be a hate crime here.
> 
> If you don't believe me send the same kind of pictures to people without asking them, see what happens?
> 
> Oh wait, you may do that now, we understand your confusion
> 
> 
> As for your goals, he is a hypocrite with the passage of bills
> 
> As for the rest, well we would need more investigation for those...
> 
> Of course, you are just content wearing your tin foil hat and blaming the republicans, so I don't if you want that



Did the woman in question try to blame Mr Weiner?  Has she filed a complaint with the authorities? 

No, she has not.

Therefore, there is no crime.

And what bills?

And what exactly would be the reason for investigating the private lives of two citizens, when no crime has been committed?

Are you implying that the authorities should investigate people any time an incident of this nature occurs on the internet?  Because that would be a very interesting statement to make.

Especially since anyone who has re-posted said picture on any site that was available to the public would be culpable for the very same crime...


----------



## Too Tall

jillian said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never hatve been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
Click to expand...


What you just stated is that Presidents are above the law.  Not true!  And when you can find a lie that was told to start a war, post it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Too Tall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never hatve been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you just stated is that Presidents are above the law.  Not true!  And when you can find a lie that was told to start a war, post it.
Click to expand...



To the Left, the ends always justifies the means....


----------



## WillowTree

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending unwanted or unsolicited sexual photos over the internet is a crime. In fact, depending on the reason, there could even be a hate crime here.
> 
> If you don't believe me send the same kind of pictures to people without asking them, see what happens?
> 
> Oh wait, you may do that now, we understand your confusion
> 
> 
> As for your goals, he is a hypocrite with the passage of bills
> 
> As for the rest, well we would need more investigation for those...
> 
> Of course, you are just content wearing your tin foil hat and blaming the republicans, so I don't if you want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the woman in question try to blame Mr Weiner?  Has she filed a complaint with the authorities?
> 
> No, she has not.
> 
> Therefore, there is no crime.
> 
> And what bills?
> 
> And what exactly would be the reason for investigating the private lives of two citizens, when no crime has been committed?
> 
> Are you implying that the authorities should investigate people any time an incident of this nature occurs on the internet?  Because that would be a very interesting statement to make.
> 
> Especially since anyone who has re-posted said picture on any site that was available to the public would be culpable for the very same crime...
Click to expand...


Weenie has claimed his Twitter was hacked. That's a federal crime. Is the FBI on the case?


----------



## Vast LWC

Too Tall said:


> Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?



The rule book is exactly the same for everyone.

Sen Craig, for instance, committed a crime in a public bathroom, and was a hypocrite for his previous stance on homosexuality, thus fitting two of the criteria.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending unwanted or unsolicited sexual photos over the internet is a crime. In fact, depending on the reason, there could even be a hate crime here.
> 
> If you don't believe me send the same kind of pictures to people without asking them, see what happens?
> 
> Oh wait, you may do that now, we understand your confusion
> 
> 
> As for your goals, he is a hypocrite with the passage of bills
> 
> As for the rest, well we would need more investigation for those...
> 
> Of course, you are just content wearing your tin foil hat and blaming the republicans, so I don't if you want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the woman in question try to blame Mr Weiner?  Has she filed a complaint with the authorities?
> 
> No, she has not.
> 
> Therefore, there is no crime.
> 
> And what bills?
> 
> And what exactly would be the reason for investigating the private lives of two citizens, when no crime has been committed?
> 
> Are you implying that the authorities should investigate people any time an incident of this nature occurs on the internet?  Because that would be a very interesting statement to make.
> 
> Especially since anyone who has re-posted said picture on any site that was available to the public would be culpable for the very same crime...
Click to expand...



It may be time to adjust your tin foil hat 

In criminal law, the victim does not always have to fall a complaint for the police to prosecute.


Honestly, even some of friends on the left have pointed out, he is not acting right

He is not behaving as one would expect an innocent man to behave


----------



## Too Tall

Vast LWC said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rule book is exactly the same for everyone.
> 
> Sen Craig, for instance, committed a crime in a public bathroom, and was a hypocrite for his previous stance on homosexuality, thus fitting two of the criteria.
Click to expand...


Since when is making a pass at someone a crime?  Was Craig arrested? I really don't remember.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rule book is exactly the same for everyone.
> 
> Sen Craig, for instance, committed a crime in a public bathroom, and was a hypocrite for his previous stance on homosexuality, thus fitting two of the criteria.
Click to expand...



I see....

If Weiner sent an unsolicited sexual photo of himself, which is a crime and because he is acting as a hypocrite to his marriage vows, thus fitting two of the criteria




You do know that you would look more honest and people would respect you more
if you did not try to defend the indefensible here


----------



## Ravi

Too Tall said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rule book is exactly the same for everyone.
> 
> Sen Craig, for instance, committed a crime in a public bathroom, and was a hypocrite for his previous stance on homosexuality, thus fitting two of the criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is making a pass on someone a crime?
Click to expand...

It depends on what state you are in. I never thought he should have been busted for a criminal act. But pointing out his hypocrisy was a valid thing to do.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are CNN and the New York Daily News "extreme left web sites"???
> 
> Seriously dude, seek help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are they extreme right?
> 
> "dude". man up when one of your leaders gets caught
> 
> Blaming the right for this is falling into the "tin foil" hat theory of politics - "I see Republicans everywhere"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did anyone claim they were extreme right?  You claimed they were extreme left.
> 
> Are there only 2 categories of media now?  "Extreme left" and "Extreme Right"?
> 
> Again, seek help.
Click to expand...



Adjust that hat

I did not claim CNN or Yahoo were anything

I only said Dana Bash is no conservative


----------



## Vast LWC

Too Tall said:


> Since when is making a pass on someone a crime?



It is a crime, in that state.  39 other men were arrested on the same charges (lewd conduct in a public place and disorderly conduct) in the three month period surrounuding the Senators arrest.

The police had an ongoing sting operation in that airport for just that type of behavior.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Adjust that hat
> 
> I did not claim CNN or Yahoo were anything
> 
> I only said Dana Bash is no conservative



Post #318:



> Insane, is still trying to push the same fake story from the extreme Left websites.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is making a pass on someone a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a crime, in that state.  39 other men were arrested on the same charges (lewd conduct in a public place and disorderly conduct) in the three month period surrounuding the Senators arrest.
> 
> The police had an ongoing sting operation in that airport for just that type of behavior.
Click to expand...



Right,,
Just like the police are investigating internet crime all the time


----------



## Ernie S.

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "THE WOMAN WHO RECEIVED THE PICTURES KNOWS IT WASN'T WEINER AND KNOWS WHO IT WAS" do you not understand?
> 
> There are two people who have any possibility of being harmed here:  The woman, and Anthony Weiner.
> 
> If they both believe the incident to be a prank by a third party then it is none of your business whether they want to pursue the matter, or not.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. who cares?
> 2. maybe she knows who's it is? ya think?
Click to expand...


You sure as shit cared when the Larry Craig story came out.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adjust that hat
> 
> I did not claim CNN or Yahoo were anything- my statement still stands as true
> 
> I only said Dana Bash is no conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #318:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane, is still trying to push the same fake story from the extreme Left websites.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Still wrong, on this and so many other things.
That was in reference to the "theory" of right wing hacks doing this to this poor Rep Weiner- an idea pushed by groups like Daily Kos etc

I still never said CNN and Yahoo were extreme anything


But we digress

Did you watch that video of Weiner?
That is where the problem is

Most people see that and realize,  something is up; he is not behaving like an innocent man. This could be the reason' it does not go away


----------



## jillian

Ernie S. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the woman knows it wasn't Weiner's junk... that just leads to more questions. Like when has she seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. who cares?
> 2. maybe she knows who's it is? ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as shit cared when the Larry Craig story came out.
Click to expand...


actually, you weren't here then. and i ALWAYS say i don't care who sleeps with whom. in larry craig's case, it was the rightwingnuts demanding he quit. but then again, he ran on a good ole radical religious right platform, so his people were cranky with him. and when you spend your career trying to marginalize gays, it's always pretty unfortunate when you turn out to be one.

i just thought his lies were a joke.


----------



## rdean

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



AW looks looks kind of skinny and hairy to me.  Are you sure that's his leg?  Skin looks kinda "young".  Just sayin'


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> Right,,
> Just like the police are investigating internet crime all the time



And what would the crime be?

Even if Weiner had sent this, which he didn't:

If the woman makes no complaint, there's no crime, because the picture was not an "unwanted" transmission.

It's not a crime for two consenting adults to send lewd pictures to each other over the internet.


----------



## Ernie S.

jillian said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. who cares?
> 2. maybe she knows who's it is? ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit cared when the Larry Craig story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, you weren't here then. and i ALWAYS say i don't care who sleeps with whom. in larry craig's case, it was the rightwingnuts demanding he quit. but then again, he ran on a good ole radical religious right platform, so his people were cranky with him. and when you spend your career trying to marginalize gays, it's always pretty unfortunate when you turn out to be one.
> 
> i just thought his lies were a joke.
Click to expand...


No I wasn't here, but your posts from back then still are.


----------



## jillian

Ernie S. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as shit cared when the Larry Craig story came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you weren't here then. and i ALWAYS say i don't care who sleeps with whom. in larry craig's case, it was the rightwingnuts demanding he quit. but then again, he ran on a good ole radical religious right platform, so his people were cranky with him. and when you spend your career trying to marginalize gays, it's always pretty unfortunate when you turn out to be one.
> 
> i just thought his lies were a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wasn't here, but your posts from back then still are.
Click to expand...


and?

again, in craig's case, it was the rightwingnuts who wanted him out. 

but as far as i'm concerned, it's not about the sex in that case... it's about the disgusting hypocrisy.

you know, like newt gingrich and henry hyde pushing for clinton's impeachment when they were screwing around on their wives...


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never have been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
Click to expand...


so he gets a pass because he should not have been deposed? why yes of course.

 as a 'lawyer' that you actually said that perplexes me....


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently he has not asked the fbi to investigate, *shrugs* why not? that begs the question in that if he attests to a hack and its found to be a lie, hes cooked.
> 
> I don't think he should lose his seat either, the voters will decide that....and of course hes not a hypocrite becasue he never said he wouldn't electronically flash someone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also never tried to impeach someone for having an affair while having one of his own. nor did his electoral platform profess some type of religious 'purity'.
Click to expand...


wow, you rose like a brook trout to that one...


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that getting blow jobs from a staffer in the White House is fine with a bottom feeder like you, but Clinton was impeached for lying under oath to a Federal Grand Jury and obstruction of justice.  He should be serving time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never have been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so he gets a pass because he should not have been deposed? why yes of course.
> 
> as a 'lawyer' that you actually said that perplexes me....
Click to expand...


the question never should have been asked. whether he "had sex with that woman" or not was an irrelevancy.

and yes, when every other president in history was not forced to sit for deposition in a CIVIL matter? yes, it should have awaited the end of his term. but scalia and the rightwingnuts on the court did their job.  how's that?


----------



## shintao

Too Tall said:


> Now that you have established the Clinton rule book of political ethics for Democrats, what is the one for Republicans?



In any case, it is foolish for a public figure to play on Twitter, or send emails, etc. Seems Palin went through this same thing last year.

That said, the encryption programs are available, and these guys should be using them.


----------



## gautama

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, lets presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


Don't be a naive idiot.

There's enough circumstantial evidence that would convict scum like him.....and on a higher level an OJ turd.....except for the PC, and Obamarrhoidal opinion (In OJ's case add Black Racism) which turns justice on its head.


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently he has not asked the fbi to investigate, *shrugs* why not? that begs the question in that if he attests to a hack and its found to be a lie, hes cooked.
> 
> I don't think he should lose his seat either, the voters will decide that....and of course hes not a hypocrite becasue he never said he wouldn't electronically flash someone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also never tried to impeach someone for having an affair while having one of his own. nor did his electoral platform profess some type of religious 'purity'.
Click to expand...


he wasn't impeached for having an affair.  he was impeached for lying to a grand jury about the affair.


----------



## Sallow

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently he has not asked the fbi to investigate, *shrugs* why not? that begs the question in that if he attests to a hack and its found to be a lie, hes cooked.
> 
> I don't think he should lose his seat either, the voters will decide that....and of course hes not a hypocrite becasue he never said he wouldn't electronically flash someone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also never tried to impeach someone for having an affair while having one of his own. nor did his electoral platform profess some type of religious 'purity'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't impeached for having an affair.  he was impeached for lying to a grand jury about the affair.
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> for lying about an affair at a deposition he should never have been forced to take?
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when he lies to start a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he gets a pass because he should not have been deposed? why yes of course.
> 
> as a 'lawyer' that you actually said that perplexes me....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the question never should have been asked. whether he "had sex with that woman" or not was an irrelevancy.
> 
> and yes, when every other president in history was not forced to sit for deposition in a CIVIL matter? yes, it should have awaited the end of his term. but scalia and the rightwingnuts on the court did their job.  how's that?
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to use that defense if I want to lie to a grand jury.  "the question shouldn't have been asked".


----------



## Sallow

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he gets a pass because he should not have been deposed? why yes of course.
> 
> as a 'lawyer' that you actually said that perplexes me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the question never should have been asked. whether he "had sex with that woman" or not was an irrelevancy.
> 
> and yes, when every other president in history was not forced to sit for deposition in a CIVIL matter? yes, it should have awaited the end of his term. but scalia and the rightwingnuts on the court did their job.  how's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to use that defense if I want to lie to a grand jury.  "the question shouldn't have been asked".
Click to expand...


That SHOULD have been what Clinton did. The question should not have been asked. Clinton outsmarted himself in that case.


----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the question never should have been asked. whether he "had sex with that woman" or not was an irrelevancy.
> 
> and yes, when every other president in history was not forced to sit for deposition in a CIVIL matter? yes, it should have awaited the end of his term. but scalia and the rightwingnuts on the court did their job.  how's that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to use that defense if I want to lie to a grand jury.  "the question shouldn't have been asked".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That SHOULD have been what Clinton did. The question should not have been asked. Clinton outsmarted himself in that case.
Click to expand...

I mean after being accused of perjury, I'll say "The question should not have been asked"  anyway, 
He didn't have to worry.  the republicans played "all or nothing" and saved his ass.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouRXArcrRU4]YouTube - &#x202a;Was Anthony Weiner&#39;s Account Hacked?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Timeline: The Complete #Weinergate Timeline: Crack investigative journalists at Politico ignore overwhelming evidence it really was Weiner's wiener

Timeline: http://ironicsurrealism.blogivists.com/2011/05/28/femme-fatale-gennettenicole...

NSFW: http://biggovernment.com/publius/2011/05/28/weinergate-congressman-claims-fac...

Direct Message: Rep. Weiner&#8217;s Twitter Account Hacked by Horny Look-Alike (Update: He followed Gennette Nicole, making DM&#8217;s possible) | Verum Serum

Statement from Girl: http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2011/05/29/2011-05-29_statement_from_genn...

Roundup of Commentary: Instapundit » Blog Archive » YA THINK? Peter Ingemi: Too Many Coincidences In Weiner&#8217;s Tale. Related: Is America Ready for &#8230;

Retained Counsel: http://dailycaller.com/2011/05/30/weiner-spokesman-we%E2%80%99ve-retained-cou...

Weiner Says Let's Move On: Weiner: Let&#8217;s move on, shall we? « Hot Air

Ace of Spades HQ

Media on this? : Ace of Spades HQ

Weiner Does Not Deny Not of Him: http://dailycaller.com/2011/05/31/rep-anthony-weiner-refuses-to-say-if-lewd-t...

Weiner Blows Up: http://www.mediaite.com/tv/rep-weiner-has-angry-exchange-with-capital-hill-re...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

How pathetic have liberals become lying for their own and NEVER holding them to account? What kind of people are Leftist but brain-dead sheep carrying the dirty water for their politicians just because they have a D beside their name. It doesn't matter what a liberal does and liberal politicians KNOW they represent a bunch of brain fried lemmings.. it's almost comical.  LOL


----------



## Steelplate

How pathetic have Conservatives come when they don't wait for the facts to come out before judging someone?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Steelplate said:


> How pathetic have Conservatives come when they don't wait for the facts to come out before judging someone?




roflmao Like Trig not being Sarah Palin's son??????? Oh, there are plenty of FACTS out.. Weinersnitchzel has lawyered up.. took his football and went home yesterday crying his pampers after an interviewer got tough with him.. won't have the FBI investigate the TRUE crime of hacking.. He was on his account when hacked and IMMEDIATELY became himself again.. HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT HAPPEN IN A LIBERALS WORLD???? Are you really a brain dead moron or do you just play one on television?


----------



## Steelplate

Oh.... Bullshit... that was from what? The National Enquirer? Is that how thin skinned you guys have become?

How about "Obama is a kenyan Muslim who wants to kill your grandma"?

Let me ask you something... How did the Progressives here react to the bullshit story of Trig Palin?

Where are you getting all this information about Weiner? I haven't seen anything of the sort. I hope it's not Breitbart, he's the biggest douche canoe out there.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Steelplate said:


> Oh.... Bullshit... that was from what? The National Enquirer? Is that how thin skinned you guys have become?
> 
> How about "Obama is a kenyan Muslim who wants to kill your grandma"?
> 
> Let me ask you something... How did the Progressives here react to the bullshit story of Trig Palin?
> 
> Where are you getting all this information about Weiner? I haven't seen anything of the sort. I hope it's not Breitbart, he's the biggest douche canoe out there.





Who gives a shit?! Stay on the topic and actually educate yourself.. IT'S ALL OVER THE NET you fuckin dummy.


----------



## Steelplate

From right wing sources, no doubt. If you call that educating yourself, then you're a fool.


----------



## Too Tall

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so he gets a pass because he should not have been deposed? why yes of course.
> 
> as a 'lawyer' that you actually said that perplexes me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the question never should have been asked. whether he "had sex with that woman" or not was an irrelevancy.
> 
> and yes, when every other president in history was not forced to sit for deposition in a CIVIL matter? yes, it should have awaited the end of his term. but scalia and the rightwingnuts on the court did their job.  how's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to use that defense if I want to lie to a grand jury.  "the question shouldn't have been asked".
Click to expand...


Or as the cliche goes "ask me no questions and I will tell you no lies."


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Steelplate said:


> From right wing sources, no doubt. If you call that educating yourself, then you're a fool.




You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you kool-aid sipping Lemmings..


Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Steelplate said:


> From right wing sources, no doubt. If you call that educating yourself, then you're a fool.




You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you, ya kool-aid sipping drone..


Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online


Feast your eyes on all the new details emerging.. and hey, what do ya know?? IT'S NOT A RIGHT WING NEWS SOURCE..  lmao


----------



## Seawytch

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> From right wing sources, no doubt. If you call that educating yourself, then you're a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you, ya kool-aid sipping drone..
> 
> 
> Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on all the new details emerging.. and hey, what do ya know?? IT'S NOT A RIGHT WING NEWS SOURCE..  lmao
Click to expand...


I agree that it isn't a "right wing news source"...it can be argued, however, that it is really a news source at all...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Seawytch said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> From right wing sources, no doubt. If you call that educating yourself, then you're a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you, ya kool-aid sipping drone..
> 
> 
> Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on all the new details emerging.. and hey, what do ya know?? IT'S NOT A RIGHT WING NEWS SOURCE..  lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that it isn't a "right wing news source"...it can be argued, however, that it is really a news source at all...
Click to expand...



Let's go straight to the Weiner's mouth, shall we??


YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner Dodges Questions on Twitter Photo&#x202c;&rlm;


ROFLMAO!! He refuses to answer a DIRECT question, SIMPLE:

"Is that you in the picture that was sent?"   Hahahaha Time is running out for you Weinerama.. you were caught with your weiner in hand..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

lol More!!!

HotAirPundit: CNN Tracks Down Rep. Anthony Weiner About Twitter Scandal (Video)

Almost too laughable.. Throws up Clarence Thomas and anything else that pathetic liberals attempt to do in order to slime under their leftist rocks..  HEY WEINER, WHY WON'T YOU ALLOW AN INVESTIGATION??? Sicko


----------



## Sallow

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you, ya kool-aid sipping drone..
> 
> 
> Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on all the new details emerging.. and hey, what do ya know?? IT'S NOT A RIGHT WING NEWS SOURCE..  lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it isn't a "right wing news source"...it can be argued, however, that it is really a news source at all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go straight to the Weiner's mouth, shall we??
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner Dodges Questions on Twitter Photo&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!! He refuses to answer a DIRECT question, SIMPLE:
> 
> "Is that you in the picture that was sent?"   Hahahaha Time is running out for you Weinerama.. you were caught with your weiner in hand..
Click to expand...


Naw.

He refused to dignify the question.

He was kinda foolish for using Twitter in the first place...or at least not having it managed properly. He's a huge target for the nuts.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Oscar Myer may be able to come up with a new jingle off of this stuff:

"Oh I wish I had  Congressman's weiner..
That is what I'd truly love to twee ee t..
Cuz if I had a Congressman's weiner..
All the underage Coed's would be in love with me!"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Oscar Myer may be able to come up with a new jingle off of this stuff:

"Oh I wish I had  Congressman's weiner..
That is what I'd truly love to twee ee t..
Cuz if I had a Congressman's weiner..
All the underage Coed's would be in love with me!"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LMFAO Here he calls a CNN reporter a JACKASS!!!

RealClearPolitics - Video - Weiner Calls CNN Reporter A "Jackass" After Questioned About Photo


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LMFAO Here he calls a CNN reporter a JACKASS!!!

RealClearPolitics - Video - Weiner Calls CNN Reporter A "Jackass" After Questioned About Photo


----------



## GHook93

LadyGunSlinger said:


> LMFAO Here he calls a CNN reporter a JACKASS!!!
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Weiner Calls CNN Reporter A "Jackass" After Questioned About Photo



He is a classless arrogant prick. Not sure how anyone could support such an asshole. He would sell out his mother for a loaf of bread!


----------



## GHook93

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the more stupid liberals on this board.. Just for you, ya kool-aid sipping drone..
> 
> 
> Weiner crotch photo: The Congressman's playboy past emerges as he loses his cool over Twitter pic | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Feast your eyes on all the new details emerging.. and hey, what do ya know?? IT'S NOT A RIGHT WING NEWS SOURCE..  lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it isn't a "right wing news source"...it can be argued, however, that it is really a news source at all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go straight to the Weiner's mouth, shall we??
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner Dodges Questions on Twitter Photo&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!! He refuses to answer a DIRECT question, SIMPLE:
> 
> "Is that you in the picture that was sent?"   Hahahaha Time is running out for you Weinerama.. you were caught with your weiner in hand..
Click to expand...


Well Weiner, if you don't want to talk about it, then come out and make the statement, "I didn't do it!" Don't hire a lawyer and dodge the question you little guilty pussy!


----------



## confussed

This one is a no brainer, this guy is a total fool.


----------



## GHook93

(1) Bernie Sanders  - A self-proclaimed communist! Nuf said.
(2) Luis Gutierrez - A traitor to America that does more to keep the flow of illegal alients into this country and keep our borders unprotected. He does nothing to help this country or Illinois. He should be on trial for treason!
(3) Keith Ellison - 9/11 troofer, terrorist supporter, far leftist and a member of the racist Nation of Islam. Nuf said
(4) Nancy Pelosi - Worst Speaker of the House in history from the worst district in America. 
(5) Anthony Weiner - Far-leftist socialist and most arrogant member of Congress ever. He puts the elite in elitist!


----------



## Sallow

Naw he's a fighter.

That's what conservatives hate about him.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> Naw he's a fighter.
> 
> That's what conservatives hate about him.



if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.

his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.


----------



## boedicca

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to three hundred [over 300] posts discussing a vulgar hack? Does anyone now wonder how dumb America has become? If so, read this thread and understand how the important things go by the wayside, while Americans discuss a congressmen in a fake picture. And so it goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof that Weiner was hacked just like the others have no proof that he is lying.  Most of you are making up your minds based solely on partisanship.  What good does that do?
Click to expand...



There is an accusation, however, from Weiner himself that his account was hacked.  He posted such on his account.

This should be investigated.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw he's a fighter.
> 
> That's what conservatives hate about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
Click to expand...


What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?

The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.

Fun fun fun.


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw he's a fighter.
> 
> That's what conservatives hate about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
Click to expand...




An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.
Click to expand...


  This^^^^^  qft!


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw he's a fighter.
> 
> That's what conservatives hate about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
Click to expand...


generally, when someone asks me a yes or no question, i answer yes or no.

sometimes, i don't even bother to bring a lawyer with me.

if he's too stupid or stubborn to realize that until he answers this thing will go on, that's not the media's fault. it's on congressman horshack.


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> if he's too stupid or stubborn to realize that until he answers this thing will go on, that's not the media's fault. it's on congressman horshack.




This does not looks like a picture of an innocent man. In fact, it looks like the Guilty Husband Perp Walk:


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.
Click to expand...


Naw. Doesn't matter what you say.

And what crime..exactly..did he commit? The woman that got the pic doesn't know him..and doesn't care.


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw. Doesn't matter what you say.
> 
> And what crime..exactly..did he commit? The woman that got the pic doesn't know him..and doesn't care.
Click to expand...



He claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.   Instead of reporting the crime to the police, he is behaving like a Creepy Weasel.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if by fighter you mean a whiny pissant, i have to agree with you.
> 
> his response to this has been somewhat less than impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> generally, when someone asks me a yes or no question, i answer yes or no.
> 
> sometimes, i don't even bother to bring a lawyer with me.
> 
> if he's too stupid or stubborn to realize that until he answers this thing will go on, that's not the media's fault. it's on congressman horshack.
Click to expand...


Right.

Yep.

That's what happens all the time. You squash things right away by just sayin' "It wasn't me". And the media..and right wing chorus..just goes away.


----------



## del

boedicca said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he's too stupid or stubborn to realize that until he answers this thing will go on, that's not the media's fault. it's on congressman horshack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not looks like a picture of an innocent man. In fact, it looks like the Guilty Husband Perp Walk:
Click to expand...


he looks much happier in this picture


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he's too stupid or stubborn to realize that until he answers this thing will go on, that's not the media's fault. it's on congressman horshack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not looks like a picture of an innocent man. In fact, it looks like the Guilty Husband Perp Walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he looks much happier in this picture
Click to expand...


Looks like he's got a hot wife.


----------



## boedicca

Even NEW YORK MAGAZINE, thinks he the way he is mishandling this FRACAS:

_We won't pretend to know the truth behind Weinergate &#8212; whether Weiner was the victim of a hacker or prankster or conservative conspiracy, or whether he was personally responsible for sending a college girl a photo of a man's bulge over Twitter. But what's clear is that Weiner is only inviting more suspicion on himself by the way he's handling the attention. During an encounter with reporters earlier today, Weiner refused to answer any questions about the incident, including whether that was his own package in the photo, why he contacted a lawyer instead of law enforcement, and why he was following the college student on Twitter in the first place. Instead, he pointed reporters to his previous statements (which don't actually address those questions) and expressed his desire to move on to more important business. 

(snip)

Evading questions, however, is a strategy most often utilized by people with something to hide, and will only further pique the media's interest. Weiner either has something to hide, or he has no idea how the media operates. ..._

Anthony Weiner Is Not Doing Himself Any Favors -- Daily Intel


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not looks like a picture of an innocent man. In fact, it looks like the Guilty Husband Perp Walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks much happier in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like he's got a hot wife.
Click to expand...


clean your monitor


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I never get it.. we see pics of goobery looking dopes with hot wifes who do this kind of shit.. WTF?!


----------



## Sallow

Get a new prescription..

Who is Huma Abedin dating?


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> Get a new prescription..
> 
> Who is Huma Abedin dating?



get a new definition..

having a pulse and not causing clocks to stop isn't quite the same as hot.


----------



## boedicca

Sallow - start another thread if you wish to discuss Huma's romantic exploits.   This thread is about WEINERGATE.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a new prescription..
> 
> Who is Huma Abedin dating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a new definition..
> 
> having a pulse and not causing clocks to stop isn't quite the same as hot.
Click to expand...


Ah..so your the "My definition of something is supreme" kinda ostrich..

Well..

*There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.*


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> Sallow - start another thread if you wish to discuss Huma's romantic exploits.   This thread is about WEINERGATE.



I don't see your name in red..chica.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a new prescription..
> 
> Who is Huma Abedin dating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a new definition..
> 
> having a pulse and not causing clocks to stop isn't quite the same as hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..so your the "My definition of something is supreme" kinda ostrich..
> 
> Well..
> 
> *There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.*
Click to expand...


no, i'm an emu with an opinion. 

*"Fair is foul, and foul is fair"*


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a new definition..
> 
> having a pulse and not causing clocks to stop isn't quite the same as hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so your the "My definition of something is supreme" kinda ostrich..
> 
> Well..
> 
> *There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i'm an emu with an opinion.
> 
> *"Fair is foul, and foul is fair"*
Click to expand...


Emu..Ostrich..it's all meat to me.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so your the "My definition of something is supreme" kinda ostrich..
> 
> Well..
> 
> *There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm an emu with an opinion.
> 
> *"Fair is foul, and foul is fair"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emu..Ostrich..it's all meat to me.
Click to expand...


that would explain why you think that woman is hot


----------



## Claudette

Well I don't know wether the Wein sent it or he was hacked. 

Hell. If he did send he must know that  Anything can be hacked. One would think a sitting Congressman who has watched his fellow politicians land in the shits would know better.

The FBI will get involved I'm sure. If that happens and he did send it then he's gonna land in a big pile of shit.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i'm an emu with an opinion.
> 
> *"Fair is foul, and foul is fair"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emu..Ostrich..it's all meat to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would explain why you think that woman is hot
Click to expand...


You got me there.

I likes me some women!


----------



## Trajan

Jon Stewart Goes To Bat For Rep. Anthony Weiner: &#8216;His D*ck Is Just Not That Big&#8217;







Jon Stewart - Anthony Weiner - Weinergate | Mediaite

some levity for semi hump day...........if someone has posted this already,  my humblest apologies.....


----------



## LibocalypseNow

If Weiner was a Republican,the Liberal Lamestream Media would have already lynched the guy. But instead CNN & NBC have already declared Weinergate "No big Deal." Par for the course for them i guess. Weiner is a Democrat after all. His "Hacked account" story is very lame and likely untrue. He's just a weird little pervert in the end. Case closed.


----------



## Sallow

LibocalypseNow said:


> If Weiner was a Republican,the Liberal Lamestream Media would have already lynched the guy. But instead CNN & NBC have already declared Weinergate "No big Deal." Par for the course for them i guess. Weiner is a Democrat after all. His "Hacked account" story is very lame and likely untrue. He's just a weird little pervert in the end. Case closed.



Guilty until proven innocent..ah..I see.


----------



## American Cowboy

> "Hacking. Prank. Distraction. No investigation. Nothing operative is happening at the FBI or Capitol Police. Every indication is that he did it. Because he won&#8217;t answer, people are going to jump to that conclusion," National Journal's Major Garrett said on MSNBC this morning.



Pretty much


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner was a Republican,the Liberal Lamestream Media would have already lynched the guy. But instead CNN & NBC have already declared Weinergate "No big Deal." Par for the course for them i guess. Weiner is a Democrat after all. His "Hacked account" story is very lame and likely untrue. He's just a weird little pervert in the end. Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty until proven innocent..ah..I see.
Click to expand...



Obstructing justice...ah...I see.


----------



## Jack Fate

I hear Charlie Rangel is standing behind Weiner........which it appears is certainly safer than standing in front of Weiner............


----------



## Foxfyre

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What response were you expecting? "It wasn't my dick in that picture?" How exactly do you respond to something like this?
> 
> The media should know it's bullshit. They probably do..but it's a fun story. Doesn't matter who it hurts or how much it takes away from important news..someone sent a dick pic to a chick.
> 
> Fun fun fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw. Doesn't matter what you say.
> 
> And what crime..exactly..did he commit? The woman that got the pic doesn't know him..and doesn't care.
Click to expand...


According to credible sources I've already posted on the thread, she has been following him and admiring him and exchanging tweets with him for many months.  That may not be the same thing as meeting him in person, but it isn't exactly 'not knowing' a person either.  And he was also following her on Twitter.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Jack Fate said:


> I hear Charlie Rangel is standing behind Weiner........which it appears is certainly safer than standing in front of Weiner............





lmao I don't know.. from what 'little' I saw , I wasn't impressed.. I think Weiner should change his last name to Vienna Sausage.


----------



## American Cowboy

Jon Stewart on Weiner's weiner

Click here


----------



## Sallow

Foxfyre said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> An innocent person would say:  No, it's not.  I've turned over all the evidence I  have to the police, and am fully cooperating with the police investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. Doesn't matter what you say.
> 
> And what crime..exactly..did he commit? The woman that got the pic doesn't know him..and doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to credible sources I've already posted on the thread, she has been following him and admiring him and exchanging tweets with him for many months.  That may not be the same thing as meeting him in person, but it isn't exactly 'not knowing' a person either.  And he was also following her on Twitter.
Click to expand...


Um..no.

She doesn't know him anymore then anyone else knows him.


----------



## Claudette

It will be a crime if he reports to the FBI that he was hacked and the FBI investigation turns up the fact that he wasn't hacked at all. That he did in fact send the pic to the lady. 

He will have filed a false report. 

Not a big deal in and of itself unless, that is,  your a sitting Congressman that would like to get re-elected.


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



I always thought he was a little prick.


----------



## Sallow

Claudette said:


> It will be a crime if he reports to the FBI that he was hacked and the FBI investigation turns up the fact that he wasn't hacked at all. That he did in fact send the pic to the lady.
> 
> He will have filed a false report.
> 
> Not a big deal in and of itself unless, that is,  your a sitting Congressman that would like to get re-elected.



Or Karl Rove.


----------



## Foxfyre

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought he was a little prick.
Click to expand...


I honestly don't know how big a prick.. . . .but that Jon Stewart clip Trajan posted was hysterical.  Jon Stewart has been a personal friend of Anthony Weiner and testifies that "His d*ck is just not that big."  

Even liberal pundits are admitting Weiner is handling the situation really badly and, if he is innocent, is doing his damndest to create the illusion of guilt.  As Boedicca posted, any normal person who was innocent would say up front that "No, the photo is not me and I didn't send it,"  -  "I have been following the young lady along with others on Twitter who have shown an interest in my policies" - "I don't know who hacked my account but I have turned all the information I have over to the proper authorities to investigate and I won't comment further pending the results of that investigation."


----------



## Claudette

Sallow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a crime if he reports to the FBI that he was hacked and the FBI investigation turns up the fact that he wasn't hacked at all. That he did in fact send the pic to the lady.
> 
> He will have filed a false report.
> 
> Not a big deal in and of itself unless, that is,  your a sitting Congressman that would like to get re-elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Karl Rove.
Click to expand...


I though we were talking about The Wein?? 

If memory serves the press went after Rove for anything and everything. 

I shudder to think what they would have said about Rove if it were him instead of The Wein in this story. 

Haven't heard much of anything about The Weins "little" problem in the press. 

Oh wait. I forgot. He's a Dem. 

Never mind.


----------



## Annie

Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!

Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller



> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered: I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​ The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Annie said:


> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered: I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​ The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit
Click to expand...



Wow!! He doesn't recognize his own pecker??? Is there some kind of medical condition that would explain that, like Penility?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

He hasn't denied that the picture was his Weiner. So that raises many other questions. How would a Hacker get a hold of a photo of Weiner's Weiner? Hacking his Twitter account alone wouldn't produce a photo of Weiner's Weiner. This whole thing looks like a farce. I don't believe there ever was a Hacker. Weiner's just your average weird little perv. It is what it is.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LibocalypseNow said:


> He hasn't denied that the picture was his Weiner. So that raises many other questions. How would a Hacker get a hold of a photo of Weiner's Weiner? Hacking his Twitter account alone wouldn't produce a photo of Weiner's Weiner. This whole thing looks like a farce. I don't believe there ever was a Hacker. Weiner's just your average weird little perv. It is what it is.



Perhap's Weiner's Weiner has been tweeted and twitted all over the country?  .. He does show on his acct following several porn stars and some little young girls.. PERVERT IS RIGHT..


----------



## Annie

LibocalypseNow said:


> He hasn't denied that the picture was his Weiner. So that raises many other questions. How would a Hacker get a hold of a photo of Weiner's Weiner? Hacking his Twitter account alone wouldn't produce a photo of Weiner's Weiner. This whole thing looks like a farce. I don't believe there ever was a Hacker. Weiner's just your average weird little perv. It is what it is.



Well it could be hard, so many shots in underwear, bigger? smaller? That one maybe leaning right, mine always leans left? C'mon, you know you'd have the same problems, right? Make that left?


----------



## boedicca

Annie said:


> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered: I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​ The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit
Click to expand...





This is as close to an admission of guilt that a politician gets.

It's almost certain that the pics are of him.

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......................


----------



## Trajan

Annie said:


> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered: I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​ The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit
Click to expand...


I was just about to post that....he seems like he edging into admitting it, maybe tomorrow etc. 

Look Anthony, how can you forget,  it should be part of the Dem DNA by now,; 

"the cover up always turns out worse than the crime....."


----------



## mudwhistle

Foxfyre said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiner&#8217;s yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. We&#8217;ve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressman&#8217;s alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims &#8220;Facebook Hacked&#8221; As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought he was a little prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know how big a prick.. . . .but that Jon Stewart clip Trajan posted was hysterical.  Jon Stewart has been a personal friend of Anthony Weiner and testifies that "His d*ck is just not that big."
> 
> Even liberal pundits are admitting Weiner is handling the situation really badly and, if he is innocent, is doing his damndest to create the illusion of guilt.  As Boedicca posted, any normal person who was innocent would say up front that "No, the photo is not me and I didn't send it,"  -  "I have been following the young lady along with others on Twitter who have shown an interest in my policies" - "I don't know who hacked my account but I have turned all the information I have over to the proper authorities to investigate and I won't comment further pending the results of that investigation."
Click to expand...


Seems he shouldn't have been handling things.  

The guy blew his wad all over that Press-conference. 

He was long on excuses but short when exposing the facts.  

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought he was a little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know how big a prick.. . . .but that Jon Stewart clip Trajan posted was hysterical.  Jon Stewart has been a personal friend of Anthony Weiner and testifies that "His d*ck is just not that big."
> 
> Even liberal pundits are admitting Weiner is handling the situation really badly and, if he is innocent, is doing his damndest to create the illusion of guilt.  As Boedicca posted, any normal person who was innocent would say up front that "No, the photo is not me and I didn't send it,"  -  "I have been following the young lady along with others on Twitter who have shown an interest in my policies" - "I don't know who hacked my account but I have turned all the information I have over to the proper authorities to investigate and I won't comment further pending the results of that investigation."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems he shouldn't have been handling things.
> 
> The guy blew his wad all over that Press-conference.
> 
> He was long excuses but short when exposing the facts.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.
Click to expand...




He had the Wurst Premature Evasionation EVAH!


----------



## Foxfyre

It's really difficult to eat watermelon and read this thread.


----------



## mudwhistle

Foxfyre said:


> It's really difficult to eat watermelon and read this thread.



I want some!!!


----------



## Annie

mudwhistle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really difficult to eat watermelon and read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some!!!
Click to expand...


Come on over. I've a whole, seedless one I forgot to put out Monday. Also have 1 pound of brats, a pound of Italian sausages, 6 burgers, 2 strip steaks, and 3 pounds of chicken breasts, all grilled. Plenty of salads and desserts. 

I really should have another party!


----------



## boedicca

Annie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really difficult to eat watermelon and read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on over. I've a whole, seedless one I forgot to put out Monday. Also have 1 pound of brats, a pound of Italian sausages, 6 burgers, 2 strip steaks, and 3 pounds of chicken breasts, all grilled. Plenty of salads and desserts.
> 
> I really should have another party!
Click to expand...




Sounds yummy, but under the circumstances, I'd rather not consume any Weinerlike food products.

So...dibs on a steak!   I'll bring some of the wine stash from the bomb shelter.


----------



## Spoonman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, lets presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


How much more guilty can you be than to have a picture of you snapping a picture of yourself in your underwear sporting wood?


----------



## Spoonman

Annie said:


> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered: I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​ The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit
Click to expand...


I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.

And Obviously so can birth certificates


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Spoonman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, let&#8217;s presume him guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much more guilty can you be than to have a picture of you snapping a picture of yourself in your underwear sporting wood?
Click to expand...



Gives," Snapping the carrot," new meaning.


----------



## mudwhistle

Annie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really difficult to eat watermelon and read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want some!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on over. I've a whole, seedless one I forgot to put out Monday. Also have 1 pound of brats, a pound of Italian sausages, 6 burgers, 2 strip steaks, and 3 pounds of chicken breasts, all grilled. Plenty of salads and desserts.
> 
> I really should have another party!
Click to expand...


I'll take the breasts but hold the sausage.

Heh, heh, heh. 

Sorry *blushing*


----------



## Hot Wire

Rep. Weiner Denies Sending Lewd Photo, Can&#39;t Say Whether Image Is Him - FoxNews.com
Is he a liberal perv?


----------



## Annie

He's saying he didn't do it, where before it was 'hacked' meaning anytime. Now it's for this incident. Someone has to pay, wanna bet someone in his 'office' is going to be beheaded?:

Print Story: NY rep says he didn't send Twitter photo - Yahoo! News



> NY rep says he didn't send Twitter photo
> By ANDREW MIGA, Associated Press Andrew Miga, Associated Press 49 mins ago
> 
> WASHINGTON  New York Rep. Anthony Weiner denied Wednesday sending a lewd photo from his Twitter account to a 21-year-old woman, trying to calm a media furor that has only increased by the day and wasn't put to rest by the combative lawmaker's latest comments.
> 
> Weiner also acknowledged he "can't say with certitude" that the photo of a man's bulging underpants wasn't him...


----------



## boedicca

Ouch:

_Let me just come right out and say it: Anthony Weiner is done.


(snip)

At any rate, as long as Weiner looks electable, no one in the Democrat Party will pressure him to resign that seat.  His problem is that hes become ridiculous.  His role as a front-line attack dog for the Democrats ugly class warfare tactics is over.  From now on, hes just a blowhard who will have to put up with audiences bursting into uncontrollable fits of laughter at the mention of his name.

He didnt help matters with the false accusations about mysterious hackers he hastily deployed in the early hours of the breaking scandal.  For one thing, as Lachlan Markay at the Washington Examiner points out, Weiner used to take cyber security very seriously.  Now hes just tossing accusations of major security violations around as flimsy distractions to play for time.  He actually made jokes about being hacked to show how cool he was, and lower the temperature of the emerging scandal.  If his concern for cyber security was so obviously manufactured and insincere, why should he be taken seriously about anything, ever again?

Also, the hacker story made a lot of liberals look extremely foolish over the last few days, as they took it seriously and worked themselves up into quivering towers of outrage.  Now that Weiner's story has mutated, and it seems clear an authorized user of Weiners accounts sent the scandalous image, they look utterly ridiculous.  It is one thing to become a clown, quite another to stick red noses and floppy shoes on so many of your loyal defenders.

Weiners behavior since the story broke has become a separate story, which could no longer be easily defused by bringing forward a contrite staffer who admits to using Weiners accounts to send the image.  Hes become a hilarious cartoon figure, racing around Washington and barking that he wants to get back to work and wont become distracted.  Hes melted down into vein-popping rage at reporters who dare to point out that he wont answer even the simplest of questions about the affair, such as whether the infamous photo is an authentic image of Weiner himself.

..._

The Weiner Career Death Watch - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## Lovebears65

He should get the same treatment as the Senator from NY who had to resign for posting on craiglist. You know very well he was not hacked because if he  was he would want an investigation now.. He is staling and the facts will come out but of course he will get away with it like most democRATS


----------



## boedicca

This just keeps getting Mo and Mo Bettah:

_Weinergate UpdateHow can Rep. Weiner watch hockey games while middle class incomes are stagnant? edition:

 a) As things stand now, the main suspected hacker is saying, in effect, come investigate me and Rep. Weiner is clamming up with the traditional I cant answer even the simplest question because it would distract from my vital role in our great national debate defense. The MSM does not seem to be buying Weiners line. See outright criticism in New York magazine and thinly-veiled skepticism on CNN. 

b) One small question Weiner and his spokesperson will not want to answer: Had he communicated with the Seattle co-ed privately on Twitter? She says I have never met Congressman Weiner, which doesnt quite cover it. Had she really been pursued by an obsessive anti-Weiner blogger (who may or may not be the man Weiner refers to as his Moriarty) and never tweeted about it privately with that very Congressman, who followed her on Twitter?  

c) CNN has deployed its expert on sex scandals, Jeffrey Toobin. He knows the territory! Toobin, who argued that Clintons possible adultery was irrelevant before his own conduct gave retroactive perspective to that stand, says [D]ont make a federal case out of it. Well, he would say that, wouldnt he? 

d) One pro-Weiner argument I havent seen disposed of: Is it even possible to post a private photo on Yfrog? Even if it is, isnt it so potentially hackable that a randy Congressman would be insane to use yFrog as the venue for his friendly webbische greetings? Jon Healey of L.A. Times raises that point. _

Read more: Weinergate Undernews Update! | The Daily Caller


----------



## Wiseacre

Questions I want answer to:

So, you can't say with certitude whether that picture was you?    Just how many pictures have you had taken in your shorts with a stiffy?    

Apparently the police and the FBI are not investigating.   Why not?

What is your relationship with the recipient of the picture?   Facebook buddies?   Ever talked on the phone or met each other?

Does he really think this is all going to blow over?   Nobody will be asking questions next week?    In his dreams.    No wait, don't go there.


----------



## RDD_1210

Good thing you started a new thread for this. This is certainly breaking news.


----------



## Sunni Man

Being that Hot Wire is gay.

I am sure this is of vital interest to him.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

And what is Weiner so distracted from? He keeps saying this wont "distract" him. Distract him from what? How often does he have to show up and Vote in Congress? Yes but he's a very very busy man. Maybe if he really was busy,he wouldn't have time to send photos of his Weiner to girls on Twitter? So come on Weiner,just admit it was your Weiner. We already know you're a weird little perv. The Cat's out of the bag on that one. Time to fess up.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Hillary must be feelin a little Deja vu here.. and it's one of her closest friends..  Maybe those two could get together an author the book, "Bubba and the Weiner," A *FRANK* *TAIL* of Cheating."


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Better watch out... RDD_1210 will show up soon and call you all racists... for some unknown reason.


----------



## RDD_1210

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Better watch out... RDD_1210 will show up soon and call you all racists... for some unknown reason.



I thought you were ignoring my posts. Liar, once again.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Steelplate said:


> How pathetic have Conservatives come when they don't wait for the facts to come out before judging someone?




Just as pathetic as Liberals who defend, blame a conservative conspiracy and don't want any investigation


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> And what is Weiner so distracted from? He keeps saying this wont "distract" him. Distract him from what? How often does he have to show up and Vote in Congress? Yes but he's a very very busy man. Maybe if he really was busy,he wouldn't have time to send photos of his Weiner to girls on Twitter? So come on Weiner,just admit it was your Weiner. We already know you're a weird little perv. The Cat's out of the bag on that one. Time to fess up.





He's roasted.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Seriously,look at that dude's little rat face. I always knew he was a weird little creep. Just like i knew John Edwards was a phony blow-dried douche. This dude is actually making me laugh. What a kook. lol!


----------



## Wiseacre

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is Weiner so distracted from? He keeps saying this wont "distract" him. Distract him from what? How often does he have to show up and Vote in Congress? Yes but he's a very very busy man. Maybe if he really was busy,he wouldn't have time to send photos of his Weiner to girls on Twitter? So come on Weiner,just admit it was your Weiner. We already know you're a weird little perv. The Cat's out of the bag on that one. Time to fess up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's roasted.
Click to expand...



He comes from a heavily democratic district.   I think they'll vote for him no matter what.


----------



## Oddball

Steelplate said:


> How pathetic have Conservatives come when they don't wait for the facts to come out before judging someone?


You mean like when all them conservatives piled on Clarence Thomas and the Duke lacrosse team?


----------



## Annie

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Hillary must be feelin a little Deja vu here.. and it's one of her closest friends..  Maybe those two could get together an author the book, "Bubba and the Weiner," A *FRANK* *TAIL* of Cheating."



Ya think? LOL!

The PJ Tatler » Flashback: Guess who officiated at Weiners wedding?


----------



## Annie

Annie said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary must be feelin a little Deja vu here.. and it's one of her closest friends..  Maybe those two could get together an author the book, "Bubba and the Weiner," A *FRANK* *TAIL* of Cheating."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think? LOL!
> 
> The PJ Tatler » Flashback: Guess who officiated at Weiners wedding?
Click to expand...


Now really, who'd ask for Bill Clinton to marry them? A serial philanderer? Makes sense.


----------



## boedicca

AHAHAHAHA:


----------



## The T

Annie said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary must be feelin a little Deja vu here.. and it's one of her closest friends.. Maybe those two could get together an author the book, "Bubba and the Weiner," A *FRANK* *TAIL* of Cheating."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think? LOL!
> 
> The PJ Tatler » Flashback: Guess who officiated at Weiners wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now really, who'd ask for Bill Clinton to marry them? A serial philanderer? Makes sense.
Click to expand...

 
Birds of a feather...


----------



## Cal

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism



Another Brietbart string job.. And we see the media fall for it all over again. Sad as shit. Goes to show what a pile of shit the myth of "Liberal Media" is.

Weiner is doing the right thing: not giving them fuel to keep going. He answered the questions with statements.. he doesn't need to answer a distraction hatched by Brietbart & Co. 

Just let time go by.. It'll show this as _another_ sad attempt to string someone up by the Conservatives.. and the media that follows their narrative.


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 1, 2011
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him
> 
> MSNBC is about to come out with what appears to be a terrific interview. Luke Russert was just asking Rep. Anthony Weiner questions about his controversial Tweet, and Weiner appears to actually be answering. Unfortunately, the live feed kept going out  so we will have to wait for MSNBC to air the full video in a bit. In the mean time, we do know that Russert asked Weiner if the lewd pictures that were Tweeted from Weiners account to a young lady were of him. Weiner answered:
> I cant say with certitude. My system was hacked. Pictures can be manipulated. Pictures can be dropped in and inserted.
> 
> It was a prank. Someone spoofed me, made fun of me  whatever,  he said, adding, this is not a national security matter.​The live video feed shut off at an inopportune time, but it looks like Russert will be out with a good interview in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! He doesn't recognize his own pecker??? Is there some kind of medical condition that would explain that, like Penility?
Click to expand...

 
Word has it that he doesn't suffer from _ osteopenosis_ from the descriptions of the picture I've read...


----------



## del

Cal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Brietbart string job.. And we see the media fall for it all over again. Sad as shit. Goes to show what a pile of shit the myth of "Liberal Media" is.
> 
> Weiner is doing the right thing: not giving them fuel to keep going. He answered the questions with statements.. he doesn't need to answer a distraction hatched by Brietbart & Co.
> 
> Just let time go by.. It'll show this as _another_ sad attempt to string someone up by the Conservatives.. and the media that follows their narrative.
Click to expand...


really, dude, that's pathetic.


----------



## boedicca

Cal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Brietbart string job.. And we see the media fall for it all over again. Sad as shit. Goes to show what a pile of shit the myth of "Liberal Media" is.
> 
> Weiner is doing the right thing: not giving them fuel to keep going. He answered the questions with statements.. he doesn't need to answer a distraction hatched by Brietbart & Co.
> 
> Just let time go by.. It'll show this as _another_ sad attempt to string someone up by the Conservatives.. and the media that follows their narrative.
Click to expand...




What a pathetic attempt at an excuse.

Did Breitbart hire a Weiner Impersonator to do the Press Conference?


----------



## Cal

This thread looks like a nice little Conservative circle-jerk..

Glad to see you all hate Anthony Weiner so much.. and want this to be the story. Means he must be doing somethine right .


----------



## Wiseacre

The T said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to get more hilarious, I mean the guy must have so many pics on himself in underwear and with an erection!
> 
> Weiner cant say with certitude if Twit pics were of him | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! He doesn't recognize his own pecker??? Is there some kind of medical condition that would explain that, like Penility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word has it that he doesn't suffer from _ osteopenosis_ from the descriptions of the picture I've read...
Click to expand...



He suffers from arrogantus dumbfuckitis.   No cure.    ObamaCare doesn't cover it eiher.


----------



## The T

Cal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Brietbart string job.. And we see the media fall for it all over again. Sad as shit. Goes to show what a pile of shit the myth of "Liberal Media" is.
> 
> Weiner is doing the right thing: not giving them fuel to keep going. He answered the questions with statements.. he doesn't need to answer a distraction hatched by Brietbart & Co.
> 
> Just let time go by.. It'll show this as _another_ sad attempt to string someone up by the Conservatives.. and the media that follows their narrative.
Click to expand...

 
Blame, Minimization, Denial, Obfuscation..._which one fits this post? _


----------



## The T

Cal said:


> This thread looks like a nice little Conservative circle-jerk..
> 
> Glad to see you all hate Anthony Weiner so much.. and want this to be the story. Means he must be doing somethine right .


 
So does this mean you joined the discussion to be the pivot man?


----------



## Oddball

Wiener & Beavis....Separated at birth?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow4SHYu2ZNE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Beavis and Butthead -- Cornholio Poetry&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cal

The T said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread looks like a nice little Conservative circle-jerk..
> 
> Glad to see you all hate Anthony Weiner so much.. and want this to be the story. Means he must be doing somethine right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this mean you joined the discussion to be the pivot man?
Click to expand...


I think I'll answer your questions about like Anthony Weiner.

Seriously.. It happens every day. The media.. people in general.. they cater to right-wing outrages. Even if they're opposed, they spend 99% of their time responding.. and it just gives fuckups like you a bigger platform.

Weiner doesn't want the FBI to investigate this.. a prank. If he asked them to, you'd be complaining about him wasting precious time and money on stupid shit.

It's like he said.. You fucktards want this to be the story. You clearly can't win on Medicare or anything else.. so you have to resort to blowing up a prank. He is right to deny you (and all the people stirring this "outrage") the satisfaction of an answer.


----------



## The T

Cal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread looks like a nice little Conservative circle-jerk..
> 
> Glad to see you all hate Anthony Weiner so much.. and want this to be the story. Means he must be doing somethine right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this mean you joined the discussion to be the pivot man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'll answer your questions about like Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Seriously.. It happens every day. The media.. people in general.. they cater to right-wing outrages. Even if they're opposed, they spend 99% of their time responding.. and it just gives fuckups like you a bigger platform.
> 
> Weiner doesn't want the FBI to investigate this.. a prank. If he asked them to, you'd be complaining about him wasting precious time and money on stupid shit.
> 
> It's like he said.. You fucktards want this to be the story. You clearly can't win on Medicare or anything else.. so you have to resort to blowing up a prank. He is right to deny you (and all the people stirring this "outrage") the satisfaction of an answer.
Click to expand...

 
Of course he doesn't...he knows if he does he will be found out. IF his account were hacked? He'd be demanding an investigation. He has a DUTY as a member of Congress to investigate such crimes...you know hacking is a Federal offense, do you not?

No sale.


----------



## del

msnbc.com Video Player


"Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.

On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.

I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."

Weiner: It&#8217;s Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## del

Cal said:


> This thread looks like a nice little Conservative circle-jerk..
> 
> Glad to see you all hate Anthony Weiner so much.. and want this to be the story. Means he must be *doing somethine right* .



actually, jon stewart say he does his something to the left, and the photo seems to support that.


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: Its Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ





He's looking Guiltier And Guiltier by the minute!


----------



## boedicca

And I just have to say:    I, like totally, <3 This Thread!


----------



## del

boedicca said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a man&#8217;s crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday it&#8217;s possible the photo is of him &#8211; though he insisted he didn&#8217;t send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a &#8220;jackass.&#8217;&#8217;
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBC&#8217;s Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> &#8220;I was the victim of a prank,&#8217;&#8217; Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he can&#8217;t say &#8220;with certitude&#8217;&#8217; whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: It&#8217;s Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's looking Guiltier And Guiltier by the minute!
Click to expand...


who are you gonna believe? 

 me or your lying eyes?


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: Its Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's looking Guiltier And Guiltier by the minute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are you gonna believe?
> 
> me or your lying eyes?
Click to expand...



Well, certainly NOT This Guy:


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Jack Fate

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Charlie Rangel is standing behind Weiner........which it appears is certainly safer than standing in front of Weiner............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I don't know.. from what 'little' I saw , I wasn't impressed.. I think Weiner should change his last name to Vienna Sausage.
Click to expand...


Or "lil smokie"


----------



## del




----------



## Oddball

To be filed under "that which cannot be unseen".


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> To be filed under "that which cannot be unseen".





There's not enough brain bleach.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is Weiner so distracted from? He keeps saying this wont "distract" him. Distract him from what? How often does he have to show up and Vote in Congress? Yes but he's a very very busy man. Maybe if he really was busy,he wouldn't have time to send photos of his Weiner to girls on Twitter? So come on Weiner,just admit it was your Weiner. We already know you're a weird little perv. The Cat's out of the bag on that one. Time to fess up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's roasted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rozman

If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.


----------



## jillian

Rozman said:


> If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.



you never hear of elliott spitzer?

bill clinton?

dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.

personally, i don't care who our politicians screw as long as it's not us.

but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.


----------



## boedicca

And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.

Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.  He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.

Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.


----------



## Polk

boedicca said:


> One Palin account was hacked.
> 
> Weiner's excuse involves three accounts being hacked.
> 
> Ergo, he is three times The Stupid of Pain.



Three? I only see two, Twitter and yfrog, and I'm pretty sure yfrog is accessed using your Twitter credentials.


----------



## Oddball

So, let's see....

He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?

Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?

Hmmmmmmmmm?



boedicca said:


> And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.
> 
> Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.  He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.
> 
> Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.



Wow...Great minds and stuff....


----------



## Polk

Avatar4321 said:


> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.



Why should he resign?


----------



## boedicca

Polk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Palin account was hacked.
> 
> Weiner's excuse involves three accounts being hacked.
> 
> Ergo, he is three times The Stupid of Pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three? I only see two, Twitter and yfrog, and I'm pretty sure yfrog is accessed using your Twitter credentials.
Click to expand...




Weiner himself tweeted that his Facebook account had been hacked.   There are posts reference it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Oddball

Polk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
Click to expand...

For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.

Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who people screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
Click to expand...

Yea, who the hell cares that a sitting United States Congressman would lie his ass off to cover up the FACT that he's a raging fuckin pervert?! On top of that, he's a cheater and a weasely looking creep! Come on everyone-- ADULTEROUS AFFAIRS ON THE HOUSE~ WEINER IS BUYING** It's all good, the LEFTIST said so!! Who gives a good damn about being faithful and honest??? LIAR DEMS 2012- PAID FOR BY THE DNC to elect more scumbags~


----------



## jillian

Polk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
Click to expand...


they hate him because he's a smart and effective spokesperson for the left.

and they want to make more weiner jokes.... 


you know, because they've never seen a naked man and are about 12 years old. *shrug*


----------



## jillian

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who people screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, who the hell cares that a sitting United States Congressman would lie his ass off to cover up the FACT that he's a raging fuckin pervert?! On top of that, he's a cheater and a weasely looking creep! Come on everyone-- ADULTEROUS AFFAIRS ON THE HOUSE~ WEINER IS BUYING** It's all good, the LEFTIST said so!! Who gives a good damn about being faithful and honest??? LIAR DEMS 2012- PAID FOR BY THE DNC to elect more scumbags~
Click to expand...


you're a nutbar.... 

seriously seek help. 

he doesn't represent you. so save it.  

the rabid response from you nutcases makes me pretty sure that our friend breitbart solicited whatever happened. 

prove he didn't. breitbart's a proven liar.

anthony weiner isn't a proven anything...except someone you freaks hate.


----------



## boedicca

I don't hate Weiner.

I think he's a ridiculous clown and a sad hypocrite.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they hate him because he's a smart and effective spokesperson for the left.
> 
> and they want to make more weiner jokes....
> 
> 
> you know, because they've never seen a naked man and are about 12 years old. *shrug*
Click to expand...




If he's so damn smart why in the hell has the entire world seen his pathetic peter????


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who people screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, who the hell cares that a sitting United States Congressman would lie his ass off to cover up the FACT that he's a raging fuckin pervert?! On top of that, he's a cheater and a weasely looking creep! Come on everyone-- ADULTEROUS AFFAIRS ON THE HOUSE~ WEINER IS BUYING** It's all good, the LEFTIST said so!! Who gives a good damn about being faithful and honest??? LIAR DEMS 2012- PAID FOR BY THE DNC to elect more scumbags~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're a nutbar....
> 
> seriously seek help.
> 
> he doesn't represent you. so save it.
Click to expand...


Piss off Hagitha


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.
> 
> Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.
Click to expand...

 
Yep...

*NY-26 REP. CHRIS LEE RESIGNS AMID CRAIGSLIST DATING SCANDAL *

Should be the same treatment right across the board...right?


----------



## boedicca

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they hate him because he's a smart and effective spokesperson for the left.
> 
> and they want to make more weiner jokes....
> 
> 
> you know, because they've never seen a naked man and are about 12 years old. *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so damn smart why in the hell has the entire world seen his pathetic peter????
Click to expand...




Well, that's the problem with those Super Ruling Elite Brainiacs.   They're So Smart that they think everyone else is an idiot and easily fooled.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> I don't hate Weiner.
> 
> I think he's a ridiculous clown and a sad hypocrite.


 
*Hugely* He should come clean and step sown for the sake of _fairness_ as applied to the 'other side'...


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they hate him because he's a smart and effective spokesperson for the left.
> 
> and they want to make more weiner jokes....
> 
> 
> you know, because they've never seen a naked man and are about 12 years old. *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so damn smart why in the hell has the entire world seen his pathetic peter????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's the problem with those Super Ruling Elite Brainiacs. They're So Smart that they think everyone else is an idiot and easily fooled.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah...lots of booksmarts, but concept on common sense and _reality...LACKING._


----------



## Annie

I don't care what folks do in their bedrooms, though I might find it interesting. I'm totally against prosecuting, regardless of blue laws.

On the other hand, social networking issues and denials? From a politician? Note I didn't even bother with a DEMOCRATIC member of Congress? All he needed to say, "Sorry, I was in the moment" or "Sorry, I didn't know others could see." Or "What have you."

Instead? Goobledygook.


----------



## The T

Annie said:


> I don't care what folks do in their bedrooms, though I might find it interesting. I'm totally against prosecuting, regardless of blue laws.
> 
> On the other hand, social networking issues and denials? From a politician? Note I didn't even bother with a DEMOCRATIC member of Congress? All he needed to say, "Sorry, I was in the moment" or "Sorry, I didn't know others could see." Or "What have you."
> 
> Instead? Goobledygook.


 

Instead we get several stories that change by the moment he is confronted.


----------



## Polk

Oddball said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will he resign? Will the left even care?
> 
> We have nutjobs like Weiner in office and we wonder why our governments screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.
> 
> Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.
Click to expand...


I'm being consistent. Why should the left care if he resigns in the right didn't care about David Vitter? Or Mark Sanford? Or John Ensign (until he got busted doing something else)?


----------



## The T

Polk said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.
> 
> Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being consistent. Why should the left care if he resigns in the right didn't care about David Vitter? Or Mark Sanford? Or John Ensign (until he got busted doing something else)?
Click to expand...

 
Or John Edwards?


----------



## Polk

The T said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.
> 
> Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being consistent. Why should the left care if he resigns in the right didn't care about David Vitter? Or Mark Sanford? Or John Ensign (until he got busted doing something else)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or John Edwards?
Click to expand...


Since it was list of cases the right didn't care about, he wouldn't fit.


----------



## del

jillian said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who our politicians screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
Click to expand...


i think emailing pix to young girls is creepy.

i don't care what people do in their bedrooms, either.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Polk said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason Chris Lee was forced to.
> 
> Time for a little intellectual consistency here, Polkie old bean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being consistent. Why should the left care if he resigns in the right didn't care about David Vitter? Or Mark Sanford? Or John Ensign (until he got busted doing something else)?
Click to expand...



No worries.. America already knows as do your leftist politicians that you libs are a bunch of herded sheeple.. Say Bahhhhhh..

PS- Congressman Pencil Dick is the perfect representation for liberals, A DICK.. I say keep him!!!


----------



## Oddball

Oddball said:


> So, let's see....
> 
> He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?
> 
> Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.
> 
> Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.  He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.
> 
> Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Great minds and stuff....
Click to expand...


To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.

Where's the police investigation?


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see....
> 
> He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?
> 
> Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.
> 
> Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime. He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.
> 
> Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Great minds and stuff....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.
> 
> Where's the police investigation?
Click to expand...

 Bt he says he cannot say with '_certaintude'_ it was his little _love commando_ behind them shorts...


----------



## jillian

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a Republican he would be an ex congressman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who our politicians screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think emailing pix to young girls is creepy.
> 
> i don't care what people do in their bedrooms, either.
Click to expand...


well, 21 isn't exactly a "young girl". but she says he didn't send her the picture. 

so i'm not overly concerned. i have my own ideas about why he's acting the way he is. but i really couldn't care less. it's not illegal and it's between him and his wife. 

what i find laughable is the idiots on the board who've been making weiner jokes all day.

but then again,,,, dumb and dumber... ya know?


----------



## Neotrotsky

del said:


> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: Its Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ





This seems to be a problem with the Left..







Frank also says he isn't sure "with certitude" that it's his frank or not.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: Its Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a problem with the Left..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank also says he isn't sure "with certitude" that it's his frank or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Neotrotsky said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> 
> "Rep. Anthony Weiner, embroiled in a bizarre controversy over a lewd photo of a mans crotch sent to a young woman from his Twitter account, said Wednesday its possible the photo is of him  though he insisted he didnt send it. A day earlier, the New York Democrat and potential New York City mayoral candidate had sought to end the embarrassing episode by refusing to discuss it, at one point angrily calling one reporter a jackass.
> 
> On Wednesday, he reversed course and spoke to NBCs Luke Russert. He was expected to speak with CNN later in the day. The video is here.
> 
> I was the victim of a prank, Mr. Weiner told NBC, adding that he cant say with certitude whether the photo shows his body."
> 
> Weiner: Its Possible Lewd Photo Is of Him - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a problem with the Left..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank also says he isn't sure "with certitude" that it's his frank or not.
Click to expand...



Now that's damn funny.. I don't care who you are!!


----------



## del

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you never hear of elliott spitzer?
> 
> bill clinton?
> 
> dems don't care that politicians get laid. we pretty much know that. it's the rightwingnuts that have issues with sex. so their politicians run on these holier-than-thou religious right platforms. so when it turns out they're not squeaky clean, their radical religious right constituents lose their minds.
> 
> personally, i don't care who our politicians screw as long as it's not us.
> 
> but then again, i don't care what people do in their bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think emailing pix to young girls is creepy.
> 
> i don't care what people do in their bedrooms, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, 21 isn't exactly a "young girl". but she says he didn't send her the picture.
> 
> so i'm not overly concerned.
> 
> what i find laughable is the idiots on the board who've been making weiner jokes all day.
> 
> but then again,,,, dumb and dumber... ya know?
Click to expand...


i guess young is relative.

 it's still creepy.


----------



## jillian

Oddball said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see....
> 
> He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?
> 
> Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.
> 
> Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.  He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.
> 
> Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Great minds and stuff....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.
> 
> Where's the police investigation?
Click to expand...


why do you care? you weren't the "victim".

and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?

oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic

nah...couldn't be partisan.


----------



## boedicca

jillian said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see....
> 
> He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?
> 
> Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Great minds and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.
> 
> Where's the police investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care? you weren't the "victim".
> 
> and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?
> 
> oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic
> 
> nah...couldn't be partisan.
Click to expand...



The best response to Bitter Pillian is the quote in red font in my sig:


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.
> 
> Where's the police investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you care? you weren't the "victim".
> 
> and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?
> 
> oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic
> 
> nah...couldn't be partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best response to* Bitter Pillian* is the quote in red font in my sig:
Click to expand...



lol @ Bitter Pillian


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> i guess young is relative.
> 
> it's still creepy.



Young is relative.

However, as everyone on this board who has been using the term is well aware, "young girl" implies a minor, which clearly the woman in question is not.

Making baseless accusations of pedophilia is disgusting.  Anyone who implies such a thing should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess young is relative.
> 
> it's still creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young is relative.
> 
> However, as everyone on this board who has been using the term is well aware, "young girl" implies a minor, which clearly the woman in question is not.
> 
> Making baseless accusations of pedophilia is disgusting.  Anyone who implies such a thing should be ashamed of themselves.
Click to expand...


at my age, 21 is a young girl.  

now untwist your panties and move along.


----------



## Vast LWC

gautama said:


> Don't be a naive idiot.
> 
> There's enough circumstantial evidence that would convict scum like him.....and on a higher level an OJ turd.....except for the PC, and Obamarrhoidal opinion (In OJ's case add Black Racism) which turns justice on its head.



Convict him of what moron? 

What crime would Weiner be guilty of, specifically?


----------



## jillian

LadyGunSlinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you care? you weren't the "victim".
> 
> and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?
> 
> oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic
> 
> nah...couldn't be partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best response to* Bitter Pillian* is the quote in red font in my sig:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ Bitter Pillian
Click to expand...


i expect nothing less from boe-toxic.

though i do like her self-description in her sig line. it suits her.


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> why do you care? you weren't the "victim".
> 
> and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?
> 
> oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic
> 
> nah...couldn't be partisan.


I didn't know that investigating of alleged criminal acts was a partisan issue.

Somebody hacks my stuff and tries to defame me, and I'd have the gendarmes all over the situation.

Where's the outrage over a scurrilous criminal act, perpetrated against one of the leftist nutbars' golden boys?


----------



## boedicca

Poor Bitter Pillian also lacks reading comprehension and reasoning skills.


----------



## Vast LWC

del said:


> at my age, 21 is a young girl.
> 
> now untwist your panties and move along.



21 is a *young woman*.

8 is a "young girl".

The proper term for an adult human female is "Woman".

The proper term for a human female child is "Girl".


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you care? you weren't the "victim".
> 
> and yet, you're yowling like a stuck pig. sure it isn't partisan hackery?
> 
> oh wait... it's dud and boe-toxic
> 
> nah...couldn't be partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that investigating of alleged criminal acts was a partisan issue.
> 
> Somebody hacks my stuff and tries to defame me, and I'd have the gendarmes all over the situation.
> 
> Where's the outrage over a scurrilous criminal act, perpetrated against one of the leftist nutbars' golden boys?
Click to expand...




The outrage is aimed at where the Left aims all outrage when caught in a FRACAS:  at those who report and discuss it instead of following orders and ignoring it.


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a naive idiot.
> 
> There's enough circumstantial evidence that would convict scum like him.....and on a higher level an OJ turd.....except for the PC, and Obamarrhoidal opinion (In OJ's case add Black Racism) which turns justice on its head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convict him of what moron?
> 
> What crime would Weiner be guilty of, specifically?
Click to expand...

Nothing. But he doesn't have the [sic] _BALLS_ to step down for being a PERV...as others on the other side have been forced to do. Deviancy knows no bounds on the left...nor does the _hypocrisy_ of the left.

WHY isn't there an investigation if his account was 'HACKED' as he origionally stated by Weenie-boy?

Precisely because he knows he did it. But NOT with *CERTITUDE* _mind you..._


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> at my age, 21 is a young girl.
> 
> now untwist your panties and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 is a *young woman*.
> 
> 8 is a "young girl".
> 
> The proper term for an adult human female is "Woman".
> 
> The proper term for a minor human female is "Girl".
Click to expand...




If a Married Congressman sent a lewd picture to your 21 year old daughter, would you dismiss it as irrelevant because she's a WOMAN?


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let's see....
> 
> He says that his accounts were hacked....Isn't that a crime?
> 
> Shouldn't there be some kind of police investigation into this, along with some statements to them from the aggrieved party here?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Bitter Pillian misses the point, as usual.
> 
> Weiner claimed his accounts were hacked, which is a crime.  He also destroyed evidence and has (so far) not reported the crime, which he publicly announced, to the police.
> 
> Such behavior on the part of a FEDERAL OFFICIAL, is a breach of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Great minds and stuff....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To reiterate, Weiner has claimed that a crime has been committed.
> 
> Where's the police investigation?
Click to expand...


he's a fiscal conservative OB hes saving us money!!!! get with the program eh?


*At one point, Weiner suggested he was saving taxpayer money by not calling for an investigation into such a trivial matter.*

Rep. Anthony Weiner Denies Tweeting Lewd Photo, But Can't Say if It's Him - ABC News


----------



## del

Vast LWC said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> at my age, 21 is a young girl.
> 
> now untwist your panties and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 is a *young woman*.
> 
> 8 is a "young girl".
> 
> The proper term for an adult human female is "Woman".
> 
> The proper term for a minor human female is "Girl".
Click to expand...


the dictionary disagrees with you.

tell you what, kid. you use your perspective and i'll use mine. 

save your poutrage for something important, like sarah palin.


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNddW2xmZp8]YouTube - &#x202a;Oscar Mayer "Wiener" Ad 1965 in COLOR (THE BEST CLASSIC AD IN THE USA)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

*AGAIN*...


----------



## boedicca

Weiner has officially entered the Self-Parody mode of Epic Fail Crisis Management.

And note the "test marketing" of way to blame the young woman who received the Tweet - an insinuation that she asked him to follow her.

_"Is it inappropriate for a member of Congress to be following young women on their Twitter accounts [who are] not even from their district?" ABC News asked Weiner.

"The implication is outrageous," Weiner replied.

*"I went out and I asked, 'Do people want me to follow you?' I have followed people who have asked me to follow them. I follow many people. You know, I follow Sarah Palin. I follow Paul Ryan," he said. "Do you really believe I know the age, I know the positions, I know the job descriptions of everyone who askes me to follow them because I say yes?"*

Weiner explained to reporters Tuesday that he occasionally reaches out publicly to his lengthy list of electronic friends to ask if they want to be followed. *He tells them to tweet him a reply with #WeinerYes in the message to be added to his list.*

Most recently, the congressman tweeted on May 13: "Thanks so much for following me. Would you like me to follow you? Use #WeinerYes."

Two days later, he tweeted again: "Thanks for all the #WeinerYes tweets. Now I'm #WeinerSwamped. I'm gonna do some #WeinerFollowingYou adds today."_

Rep. Anthony Weiner Denies Tweeting Lewd Photo, But Can't Say if It's Him - ABC News


And WTF with all this WeinerYes and WeinerSwamped creepiness?


----------



## rdean

The Rabbi said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless history was rewritten overnight Clinton wasn't impeached for getting a blowjob.  It was for lying under oath to a federal grand jury.
> 
> I understand saying he was impeached for getting a blowjob waters down the reality of the actual crime but it's not remotely close to being truthful.
> 
> Sorry, brother.  Your spin fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
Click to expand...


Scooter Libby was served up as the sacred lamb covering up treason.  Outing a covert CIA agent IS treason.  Right wingers smear and slander everyone.  They have no bounds, no limits.  They can lie this country into a war costing thousands of American lives and say, "It's your fault.  You didn't stop us".  They insist on taking credit for getting Bin Laden.  They held millions of American hostage to force tax cut extensions for billionaires.  There is nothing they won't do.  Nothing at all.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> Weiner has officially entered the Self-Parody mode of Epic Fail Crisis Management.
> 
> And note the "test marketing" of way to blame the young woman who received the Tweet - an insinuation that she asked him to follow her.
> 
> _"Is it inappropriate for a member of Congress to be following young women on their Twitter accounts [who are] not even from their district?" ABC News asked Weiner._
> 
> _"The implication is outrageous," Weiner replied._
> 
> _*"I went out and I asked, 'Do people want me to follow you?' I have followed people who have asked me to follow them. I follow many people. You know, I follow Sarah Palin. I follow Paul Ryan," he said. "Do you really believe I know the age, I know the positions, I know the job descriptions of everyone who askes me to follow them because I say yes?"*_
> 
> _Weiner explained to reporters Tuesday that he occasionally reaches out publicly to his lengthy list of electronic friends to ask if they want to be followed. *He tells them to tweet him a reply with #WeinerYes in the message to be added to his list.*_
> 
> _Most recently, the congressman tweeted on May 13: "Thanks so much for following me. Would you like me to follow you? Use #WeinerYes."_
> 
> _Two days later, he tweeted again: "Thanks for all the #WeinerYes tweets. Now I'm #WeinerSwamped. I'm gonna do some #WeinerFollowingYou adds today."_
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner Denies Tweeting Lewd Photo, But Can't Say if It's Him - ABC News
> 
> 
> And WTF with all this WeinerYes and WeinerSwamped creepiness?


 
The Guy has issues...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penis Obsession 101 :

Even if a man doesn't realize it, he is obsessed with his penis. He is also rather concerned that about the size of that penis. Most men worry that their member doesn't measure up. These feelings of inadequacy, whether real or imagined, can significantly impact a man's sexual performance. There is a myth that women are as obsessed as men are with oenis size and a real fear that a gal will tell a guy that his unit isn't enough for her.

Anxiety-facts.com - Does Penis Size Really Matter?

Poor Weiner.. now everyone knows you have a small penis but there's help.. Click that link.. You can thank me later but plz, don't follow me on twitter!


----------



## boedicca

I must confess one thing that is espeically creeping me out about this:   knowing the kind of underwear Weiner wears.

That's just TMI, way too much TMI.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> I must confess one thing that is espeically creeping me out about this:   knowing the kind of underwear Weiner wears.
> 
> That's just TMI, way too much TMI.





LMAO Nothing oozes sexy like gray fruit of the looms!! WooooWeeeeee SiZzle


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must confess one thing that is espeically creeping me out about this: knowing the kind of underwear Weiner wears.
> 
> That's just TMI, way too much TMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Nothing oozes sexy like gray fruit of the looms!! WooooWeeeeee SiZzle
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

LadyGunSlinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must confess one thing that is espeically creeping me out about this:   knowing the kind of underwear Weiner wears.
> 
> That's just TMI, way too much TMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Nothing oozes sexy like gray fruit of the looms!! WooooWeeeeee SiZzle
Click to expand...



I'm not liking the juxtaposition of Oozing with Weiner's Underoos either.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..

The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate  this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill... 

Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must confess one thing that is espeically creeping me out about this:   knowing the kind of underwear Weiner wears.
> 
> That's just TMI, way too much TMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Nothing oozes sexy like gray fruit of the looms!! WooooWeeeeee SiZzle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking the juxtaposition of Oozing with Weiner's Underoos either.
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penis Obsession 101 :
> 
> Even if a man doesn't realize it, he is obsessed with his penis. He is also rather concerned that about the size of that penis. Most men worry that their member doesn't measure up. These feelings of inadequacy, whether real or imagined, can significantly impact a man's sexual performance. There is a myth that women are as obsessed as men are with oenis size and a real fear that a gal will tell a guy that his unit isn't enough for her.
> 
> Anxiety-facts.com - Does Penis Size Really Matter?
> 
> Poor Weiner.. now everyone knows you have a small penis but there's help.. Click that link.. You can thank me later but plz, don't follow me on twitter!


 
*I_t isn't the heat of the meat...It's the angle of the dangle...*~ The GREASEMAN _


----------



## Neotrotsky

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scooter Libby was served up as the sacred lamb covering up treason.  Outing a covert CIA agent IS treason.  Right wingers smear and slander everyone.  They have no bounds, no limits.  They can lie this country into a war costing thousands of American lives and say, "It's your fault.  You didn't stop us".  They insist on taking credit for getting Bin Laden.  They held millions of American hostage to force tax cut extensions for billionaires.  There is nothing they won't do.  Nothing at all.
Click to expand...



Oh yes, another great left lie- covert agent

sure she was...


she was a "covert" agent as much as Bill Clinton is a good husband


that movie just flopped- since Papa Obama is in office she can't milk it any more
The MSM does not care about her anymore with Papa Obama in office; the useful idiot has out lived her purpose

Just like that,  that who , oh yes Cindy Sheehan


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scooter Libby was served up as the sacred lamb covering up treason.  Outing a covert CIA agent IS treason.  Right wingers smear and slander everyone.  They have no bounds, no limits.  They can lie this country into a war costing thousands of American lives and say, "It's your fault.  You didn't stop us".  They insist on taking credit for getting Bin Laden.  They held millions of American hostage to force tax cut extensions for billionaires.  There is nothing they won't do.  Nothing at all.
Click to expand...


Lies.

MSNBC claimed Plame was a covert agent. Problem is she worked in CIA headquarters behind a desk.

The only crime Libby was convicted of was a process crime during the investigation, meaning they convicted him of perjury and obstruction using a hand picked jury. He was not found guilty of outing an agent. The guilty party admitted to it but was never prosecuted because he had been let go by Bush. Richard Armitage. 

Funny thing is he was never prosecuted for it. I wonder why that is? 

Didn't he commit a felony? Seems all he had to do was leave the White House and he was safe. Why is that?

Looks like to me this was just a witch-hunt.


----------



## dilloduck

LadyGunSlinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Nothing oozes sexy like gray fruit of the looms!! WooooWeeeeee SiZzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking the juxtaposition of Oozing with Weiner's Underoos either.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


take a break ,hon.
You're getting all giggly talking about penii.


----------



## FuelRod

Is there a parking spot big enough for Wiener's ride on Capital Hill?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

dilloduck said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking the juxtaposition of Oozing with Weiner's Underoos either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a break ,hon.
> You're getting all giggly talking about penii.
Click to expand...



I need a break from laughter?! Wow, really?


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scooter Libby was served up as the sacred lamb covering up treason. Outing a covert CIA agent IS treason. Right wingers smear and slander everyone. They have no bounds, no limits. They can lie this country into a war costing thousands of American lives and say, "It's your fault. You didn't stop us". They insist on taking credit for getting Bin Laden. They held millions of American hostage to force tax cut extensions for billionaires. There is nothing they won't do. Nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies.
> 
> MSNBC claimed Plame was a covert agent. Problem is she worked in CIA headquarters behind a desk.
> 
> The only crime Libby was convicted of was a process crime during the investigation, meaning they convicted him of perjury and obstruction using a hand picked jury. He was not found guilty of outing an agent. The guilty party admitted to it but was never prosecuted because he had been let go by Bush. Richard Armitage.
> 
> Funny thing is he was never prosecuted for it. I wonder why that is?
> 
> Didn't he commit a felony? Seems all he had to do was leave the White House and he was safe. Why is that?
> 
> Looks like to me this was just a witch-hunt.
Click to expand...

 
Deany is LOST in a time warp...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate  this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)




Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime


----------



## gautama

rdean said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was impeached about lying to a federal grand jury *about* a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Scooter Libby was convicted of less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scooter Libby was served up as the sacred lamb covering up treason.  Outing a covert CIA agent IS treason.  Right wingers smear and slander everyone.  They have no bounds, no limits.  They can lie this country into a war costing thousands of American lives and say, "It's your fault.  You didn't stop us".  They insist on taking credit for getting Bin Laden.  They held millions of American hostage to force tax cut extensions for billionaires.  There is nothing they won't do.  Nothing at all.
Click to expand...


RdeanieWeanie,

Apparently you can NEVER post anything wiuthout it being a DISTORTION or a BOLDFACE LIE.

Scooter Libby didn't out anyone. Plume, or whatever her name was , was a CLERK....and KNOWN to work as a GOVT CLERK.......probably nothing covert about her job that a credit check would not have revealed.

As to Bin Laden, no human can decide the location of anyone in the FUTURE. Bin Laden's location where he was executed was found out by "enhanced interrogation techniques" (including "waterboarding") by the order of DUBYA........the technique that the semi-black MONUMENTAL FRAUD has outlawed and which was *NOT used* in determining Bin Laden's location. The abovementioned info is verified not only by FOUR OTHER GOVTAL INTELLIGENCE EXPERTS....but by PANETA.....the semi-black POS's own CIA Chief......and was discussed ad nauseam on National TV. So your blatant LYING serves no purpose except to underline tha fact that you are a LYING POS.

However, Obami Salaami deserves *SOME* credit ....... with the note that the IDIOT has removed a very important procedure to safeguard our Nation's Future Welfare.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
Click to expand...

 
*IF IT DOESN'T FIT? YOU MUST AQUIT*


----------



## Zander

Word is this case will be decided in court - SMALL claims obviously......


----------



## Neotrotsky

Too funny - real news today

*Twitter adding a photo-sharing feature*

Ironic isn't it

​


----------



## Lumpy 1

Neotrotsky said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate  this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
Click to expand...


... I love how the Democrats are standing up for their Weiner...


----------



## The T

Lumpy 1 said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... I love how the Democrats are standing up their Weiner...
Click to expand...

  They always do support their own miscreants as they chide the other side...They're hypocrites, and won't admit it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Zander said:


> Word is this case will be decided in court - SMALL claims obviously......





lol!!  You guys are funny!  Great thread and a thank you to the OP~


----------



## Oddball

The T said:


> *I_t isn't the heat of the meat...It's the angle of the dangle...*~ The GREASEMAN _


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsMGlHtVV9o]YouTube - &#x202a;The Pursuit of Happiness "Cigarette Dangles"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> Poor Bitter Pillian also lacks reading comprehension and reasoning skills.



Apparently, Pissilian has a congenital mental problem that is untreatable.


----------



## Provocateur

When Weiner starts talking, people should just automatically interrupt him and ask if he plans to pull down his pants.

Rep. Weiner:  "...here to talk about the debt ceiling..."

Reporter:  "Are you about to pull down your pants?"




Just do it for a year or so.   Daily.


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;The Pursuit of Happiness "Cigarette Dangles"&#x202c;&rlm;


 
***


----------



## Oddball

The angle of the dangle is inversely proportional to the heat of the beat!


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> The angle of the dangle is inversely proportional to the heat of the beat!


----------



## Foxfyre

The T said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IF IT DOESN'T FIT? YOU MUST AQUIT*
Click to expand...


Well in OJ's case we were discussing a glove. . . . .

In Weiner's case?????????


----------



## The T

Foxfyre said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IF IT DOESN'T FIT? YOU MUST AQUIT*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in OJ's case we were discussing a glove. . . . .
> 
> In Weiner's case?????????
Click to expand...

 
He cannot ID his little _love commando_ with _Certitude _and what it was encased in...


----------



## rdean

Was this the picture?  Doesn't look like a boner.


----------



## Neotrotsky

rdean said:


> Was this the picture?  Doesn't look like a boner.





At least he did the right thing and resigned


Too bad the Left can't say the same thing about their political leaders
Kennedy; Frank etc


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the picture? Doesn't look like a boner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he did the right thing and resigned
> 
> 
> Too bad the Left can't say the same thing about their political leaders
> Kennedy; Frank etc
Click to expand...

 
Exactly. Tony Weiner is LESS than a MAN for NOT stepping down. Tony Weiner is a *COWARD*


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

ABC
The Weiner claims he does not want an investigation because he wants to save US taxpayers money- this guy and the rest of the radical Left along with Papa Obama sold us off cheap to the Chinese, is now concerned about money


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> ABC
> The Weiner claims he does not want an investigation because he wants to save US taxpayers money- this guy and the rest of the radical Left along with Papa Obama sold us off cheap to the Chinese, is now concerned about money


 
Typical Yaksqueeze by the Statists...Easy OUT? Not so much...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I here this is Weiner's favorite song...

The Banana Boat Song...Day-o

 Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink a' rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana till the mornin' come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home 

Banana Boat Song (Day-o), The | Lyrics & Music | BusSongs.com


----------



## Polk

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a naive idiot.
> 
> There's enough circumstantial evidence that would convict scum like him.....and on a higher level an OJ turd.....except for the PC, and Obamarrhoidal opinion (In OJ's case add Black Racism) which turns justice on its head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convict him of what moron?
> 
> What crime would Weiner be guilty of, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. But he doesn't have the [sic] _BALLS_ to step down for being a PERV...as others on the other side have been forced to do. Deviancy knows no bounds on the left...nor does the _hypocrisy_ of the left.
> 
> WHY isn't there an investigation if his account was 'HACKED' as he origionally stated by Weenie-boy?
> 
> Precisely because he knows he did it. But NOT with *CERTITUDE* _mind you..._
Click to expand...


What others? Outside of Mark Foley, they've either lost reelection or chose to not run for reelection.


----------



## WillowTree

Lumpy 1 said:


> I here this is Weiner's favorite song...
> 
> The Banana Boat Song...Day-o
> 
> Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
> Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> 
> Work all night on a drink a' rum
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> Stack banana till the mornin' come
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> 
> Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
> Daylight come and me wan' go home
> 
> Banana Boat Song (Day-o), The | Lyrics & Music | BusSongs.com



Oh I don't know.. that song


" I Wish I was an Oscar Myer Weiner" keeps rolling around in my brain..


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the picture? Doesn't look like a boner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least he did the right thing and resigned
> 
> 
> Too bad the Left can't say the same thing about their political leaders
> Kennedy; Frank etc
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Tony Weiner is LESS than a MAN for NOT stepping down. Tony Weiner is a *COWARD*
Click to expand...



He sure is...

What is the Left worried about? This seat will go to another Leftist.

There is nothing special about this guy, as his photo shows


----------



## WillowTree

Neotrotsky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he did the right thing and resigned
> 
> 
> Too bad the Left can't say the same thing about their political leaders
> Kennedy; Frank etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Tony Weiner is LESS than a MAN for NOT stepping down. Tony Weiner is a *COWARD*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is...
> 
> What is the Left worried about? This seat will go to another Leftist.
> 
> There is nothing special about this guy, as his photo shows
Click to expand...


He does have some shortcomings..


----------



## The T

I was about to E-mail this coward to resign...but I got *THIS MESSAGE* from his site...

*



The codes of standards and ethical conduct that govern the United States' House of Representatives require that people who sign up for email communication with Congressman Weiner are residents of the 9th Congressional District. In order to ensure that you are a constituent, please be sure to fill in all of the required fields so that we can process your email to Congressman Weiner and respond expeditiously. Your email address shall be kept private and will not be disclosed nor sold.

Click to expand...

 
Ethical conduct, Gracie?*


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he did the right thing and resigned
> 
> 
> Too bad the Left can't say the same thing about their political leaders
> Kennedy; Frank etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Tony Weiner is LESS than a MAN for NOT stepping down. Tony Weiner is a *COWARD*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is...
> 
> What is the Left worried about? This seat will go to another Leftist.
> 
> There is nothing special about this guy, as his photo shows
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?

Yeah, right....


----------



## elvis

Dr Grump said:


> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....



powerful individuals can't seem to get enough of risky behavior.  this is an interesting phenomenon.


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....



and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.

yeppers... 

but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> If a Married Congressman sent a lewd picture to your 21 year old daughter, would you dismiss it as irrelevant because she's a WOMAN?



What I think of any conduct as far as my daughter is concerned is irrelevant, as I would probably be pissed if some boy her own age tried to hold her hand too tightly.

That being said, a 21-year-old woman is a woman, not a girl.

Which makes her age irrelevant to the case at hand.


----------



## Robert

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, lets presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


Is that not the same standard that the left uses?


----------



## tension




----------



## jillian

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerful individuals can't seem to get enough of risky behavior.  this is an interesting phenomenon.
Click to expand...


i'd normally agree. but the obviousness of the joke of weiner posting a weiner...and breitbart just happening to "catch" the picture in the seconds it was up, mitigates against it.

plus, he's likely the next mayor of new york. very unlikely behavior from him. not impossible, of course, but i don't think so.


----------



## Jack Fate

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
Click to expand...


Oh, you poor wittle thang.  Is this hurting your wittle fweeeeewings?  Maybe you should find a thread that is mocking Sarah Palin so you feel superior.


----------



## rdean

tension said:


>



Looks like a fairly young leg for an old, hairy dark skinned white guy.


----------



## Ravi

I'd like to know the truth.

I also have to say, LOL at Weiner, for his double double entendres today.


----------



## tension

boedicca said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> 
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  The pic at the link is a hoot:
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
Click to expand...


You do realize the little twerp won't call the FBI and he cannot confirm that that is not his doo dad.. don't you? you need to listen and see what rises out of this fiasco pardon the bun.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Dr Grump said:


> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....




Your are almost there.. it probably went this way 

So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and  probably has bigger ambitions, *inadvertently* posted a picture of his weiner (covered  by boxers I might add and can't say with *certitude* it is not his)  on his public Twitter account when he meant it for a private message to one of the many young girls (& porno stars) he is linked with...

Yeah right


----------



## jillian

Jack Fate said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor wittle thang.  Is this hurting your wittle fweeeeewings?  Maybe you should find a thread that is mocking Sarah Palin so you feel superior.
Click to expand...


my feelings? why would it?

the tweeting twit doesn't much do it for me. but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
Click to expand...


so its all a Konspiracy?

why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?

hes not sure that is a picture of himself?


----------



## tension




----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
Click to expand...


There is no doubt that a picture was posted from Weiner's account. You acting like the whole thing never happened just makes you look even more like a hack than usual.


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
Click to expand...


why do you care? any laws broken if he did it himself? and if he was the victim, i'd think it's up to him. 

or the rightwingnuts can always start another investigation and spend 70 million dollars on it


----------



## Neotrotsky

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
Click to expand...



At times like these, the radical Left tends to bring out their tin foil hats and theories ...
(they see Republicans everywhere)


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care? any laws broken? or should we start an investigation and spend 70 million dollars on it?
Click to expand...


You don't think hacking a congressman's twitter account isn't breaking the law?? or don't you want to know? Is he lying or is he knot?


----------



## Immanuel

Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?  

Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?

I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.  

Big Deal.

Immie


----------



## The T

rdean said:


> tension said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fairly young leg for an old, hairy dark skinned *white guy*.
Click to expand...

 
*ALWAYS* with this bullsqueeze deany? *GET LOST* you racist HACK.


----------



## jillian

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that a picture was posted from Weiner's account. You acting like the whole thing never happened just makes you look even more like a hack than usual.
Click to expand...


yes. the picute was posted from his account. and if he didn't do the posting, then the account was hacked.

you not following again? i mean i know comprehension is not your strong suit. but you calling anyone a hack is pretty funny.


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie



Hacking a US congressman's twitter account is a violation of Federal Law. The FBI should become involved. You cannot tamp this down.. try to tape it under his leg but it's still there.


----------



## mudwhistle

Immanuel said:


> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie



Usually a Repug admits he did it and leaves office.

Democrats all figure they'll get a pass if they just deny it. 

Once Weiner wears out his welcome he'll go the way of John Edwards.

The fact that he made a false claim to the FBI is now the problem.


----------



## jillian

i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

If it really wasn't his Weiner,he would be howling for all kinds of immediate investigations. This guy is full of shit. Just look at is little rat face. It has weird little perv written all over it. This kook will likely go the way of John Edwards eventually. I said all along that guy was a phony blow-dried douche. And i was proven 100% correct on that. Weiner is a lying little pervert. Case closed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

So we have another leftist whackaloon, behaving like an oversexed kid, now playing the victim card and you're surprised?  This is what they do, they tell us how much smarter they are than everybody else on the planet, then when they fuck up, and they're caught, they're just idiots who have been taken advantage of.

It's laughable.


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually a Repug admits he did it and leaves office.
> 
> Democrats all figure they'll get a pass if they just deny it.
> 
> Once Weiner wears out his welcome he'll go the way of John Edwards.
Click to expand...


why should he leave office?

because rightwingnuts want him to? 

again... he doesn't represent you.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

New release
(thanks to Superkommissar Maksim of the People's Cube)


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.



You need to get it stickied. At full salute.


----------



## Immanuel

jillian said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that a picture was posted from Weiner's account. You acting like the whole thing never happened just makes you look even more like a hack than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes. the picute was posted from his account. and if he didn't do the posting, then the account was hacked.
> 
> you not following again? i mean i know comprehension is not your strong suit. but you calling anyone a hack is pretty funny.
Click to expand...


I'm confused.  At first I thought it said he sent the picture to her.  Was the picture sent to her or posted on his account (I'm thinking like one of our avatars) and she saw it?

I don't Twitter so maybe he did both?

Regardless, what is the big deal?  Photos much worse get sent via email all the time from what I understand... solicited and not.

Immie


----------



## elvis

Soggy in NOLA said:


> So we have another leftist whackaloon, behaving like an oversexed kid, now playing the victim card and you're surprised?  This is what they do, they tell us how much smarter they are than everybody else on the plane, then when they fuck up, they're just idiots who have been taken advantage of.
> 
> It's laughable.



there are no oversexed republicans?  come to think of it, is there a such thing as "oversexed"?


----------



## WillowTree

Heads up everybody.


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacking a US congressman's twitter account is a violation of Federal Law. The FBI should become involved. You cannot tamp this down.. try to tape it under his leg but it's still there.
Click to expand...


I agree hacking into anyone's account is and should be a crime, but if his account was hacked... um, he didn't do the hacking, he is the victim so why should he resign over this?

Immie


----------



## Lumpy 1

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually a Repug admits he did it and leaves office.
> 
> Democrats all figure they'll get a pass if they just deny it.
> 
> Once Weiner wears out his welcome he'll go the way of John Edwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should he leave office?
> 
> because rightwingnuts want him to?
> 
> again... he doesn't represent you.
Click to expand...


Does he represent you Jillian?


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.


We're definitely saving them in your case.

A crime has been alleged and you -a sworn officer of the court and the law- are perfectly good with it not being investigated to its fullest extent.

But that _*wouldn't ever*_ be because of _*your*_ politics....Nope....


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At times like these, the radical Left tends to bring out their tin foil hats and theories ...
> (they see Republicans everywhere)
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Papa Obama takes Weiner to Task...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

jillian said:


> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.



I truly hope someone is saving all the leftwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that "he's a dirtbag, pervert Repuglican for what he did" before all the facts are in or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.


----------



## WillowTree

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacking a US congressman's twitter account is a violation of Federal Law. The FBI should become involved. You cannot tamp this down.. try to tape it under his leg but it's still there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree hacking into anyone's account is and should be a crime, but if his account was hacked... um, he didn't do the hacking, he is the victim so why should he resign over this?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Cause he has shortcomings.


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly hope someone is saving all the leftwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that "he's a dirtbag, pervert Repuglican for what he did" before all the facts are in or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.
Click to expand...

 
Some of us are storin' ammo...as if we didn't have enough already?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Now we're seeing his hubris. He really thinks he'll get away with this. His hacker story is a complete sham. He's a weirdo. Anyone with common sense knows this. Weiner's Weiner problems will not just go away.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
Click to expand...


That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he



Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
Someone he knows posted the picture.
He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.


----------



## Annie

boedicca said:


> Poor Bitter Pillian also lacks reading comprehension and reasoning skills.



It's not one of Palin's kids, even the idiot under 4 years. It's not one of the Bush twins, you know those idjits following daddy's past. Nope, it's a D with A D. Shut up already. 

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Oddball said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're definitely saving them in your case.
> 
> A crime has been alleged and you -a sworn officer of the court and the law- are perfectly good with it not being investigated to its fullest extent.
> 
> But that _*wouldn't ever*_ be because of _*your*_ politics....Nope....
Click to expand...


She ain't no lawyer... she couldn't get past the "Name: _______________________" part of the LSAT.


----------



## Immanuel

mudwhistle said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am not reading 41 pages of posts.  Someone help me here.  Is what he did illegal?  Hell, doesn't this kind of thing go on all the time?
> 
> Was the person he sent the photo to underage and if so did he try to meet her for sex?
> 
> I skimmed the article but didn't see anything that led me to believe he should resign even if he did send that photo and hell, he didn't even show anything except for his undies.
> 
> Big Deal.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually a Repug admits he did it and leaves office.
> 
> Democrats all figure they'll get a pass if they just deny it.
> 
> Once Weiner wears out his welcome he'll go the way of John Edwards.
> 
> The fact that he made a false claim to the FBI is now the problem.
Click to expand...


Like I said, I am only trying to figure out what the issue is here.  Are you stating that he made a false claim regarding the hacking?  That I suppose could and should be considered a crime.  Is it sufficiently serious enough that he should resign over that? I doubt I would put that much higher than a kid stealing a candy bar from the store.  If he posted the picture, he would probably be embarrassed (can't say I can blame him when this was made public) but, I don't think I would go so far as to make a federal case over this. 

Also, is it a fact that the claim was false?  Maybe the picture was posted by his son, who happened to know dad's password and sent/posted the picture?

Immie


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're definitely saving them in your case.
> 
> A crime has been alleged and you -a sworn officer of the court and the law- are perfectly good with it not being investigated to its fullest extent.
> 
> But that _*wouldn't ever*_ be because of _*your*_ politics....Nope....
Click to expand...

Kinda shows what a disingenuous kinda LAWYER Jillian is, doesn't it?

A partisan HACK...*TYPICAL*


----------



## The T

Quantum Windbag said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
Click to expand...

 

Weiner boy just wants this to go away...Like any typical POLITICIAN


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacking a US congressman's twitter account is a violation of Federal Law. The FBI should become involved. You cannot tamp this down.. try to tape it under his leg but it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree hacking into anyone's account is and should be a crime, but if his account was hacked... um, he didn't do the hacking, he is the victim so why should he resign over this?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause he has shortcomings.
Click to expand...


Well, from the posted picture, that is obvious.  

Immie


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I blame DA BOOOOOOSH!! Oh and dat PALIN TOO!! How long before the Weiner man pulls that out? Man,what a Weirdo. Yikes!


----------



## Vast LWC

Immanuel said:


> I'm confused.  At first I thought it said he sent the picture to her.  Was the picture sent to her or posted on his account (I'm thinking like one of our avatars) and she saw it?
> 
> I don't Twitter so maybe he did both?
> 
> Regardless, what is the big deal?  Photos much worse get sent via email all the time from what I understand... solicited and not.
> 
> Immie



Yeah, these right-wingnuts are all up in arms about this, and the press is having fun with it, but I know the people of Brooklyn, and this is not a big deal to his constituents.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Weiner has his tally whacker in a knot over this..
> 
> The latest I've heard is that he's paying someone, at great personal expense, to investigate  this. Oh.. what Guy..the taxpayers won't be stuck with the bill...
> 
> Seems kinda fishy...but he wants to get back to work for the American people.. (shades of Clinton,, me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is starting to remind of OJ- he will not stop searching until he finds the perpetrators of this crime
Click to expand...



Wait a minute.  I thought he didn't want to be DISTRACTED by this and he wanted to FOCUS ON HIS WORK.  

Unless!   By saving taxpayers money he can say he is FOCUSING ON WORK and NOT RESTING UNTIL THE PERPETRATORS ARE BROUGHT TO JUSTICE.


----------



## Immanuel

Quantum Windbag said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking son or grandson.  If he doesn't log out of his Twitter account when he brings down his computer, anyone with access to that computer would have access to his account.  He wouldn't think about it being one of his own kids.

Immie


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The T said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i truly hope someone is saving all the rightwingnut posts on this subject for the next time any one of them says that judgment should be witheld "until the facts are in" or tries to defend one of their ethically challenged minions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're definitely saving them in your case.
> 
> A crime has been alleged and you -a sworn officer of the court and the law- are perfectly good with it not being investigated to its fullest extent.
> 
> But that _*wouldn't ever*_ be because of _*your*_ politics....Nope....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda shows what a disingenuous kinda LAWYER Jillian is, doesn't it?
> 
> A partisan HACK...*TYPICAL*
Click to expand...



That idiot is an attorney?????????????  OMG, where does she practice law , on Sesame Street? Wow.. low standards for attorneys altho they are a bunch of slime buckets, a lot of them.


----------



## skookerasbil

Havent caught up on this story? Did Weiner show his weiner to somebody?

This I'd be great. He is one unlikeable prick, thats for sure. Only a similar limpwrister could embrace a guy like that.............reminds you of that whiney asshole fairy we all knew and hated in school.


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're definitely saving them in your case.
> 
> A crime has been alleged and you -a sworn officer of the court and the law- are perfectly good with it not being investigated to its fullest extent.
> 
> But that _*wouldn't ever*_ be because of _*your*_ politics....Nope....
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda shows what a disingenuous kinda LAWYER Jillian is, doesn't it?
> 
> A partisan HACK...*TYPICAL*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot is an attorney????????????? OMG, where does she practice law , on Sesame Street? Wow.. low standards for attorneys altho they are a bunch of slime buckets, a lot of them.
Click to expand...

 
She must be either outta work or the caseload is slack...too much time on a _messageboard..._


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Arrogance & Hubris. That's all we're seeing with the Weiner man now. He really does believe his buddies in the Liberal Press will save him. NBC & CNN will certainly try to help him but most Americans know this dude is a creepy little freak. It is what it is.


----------



## Immanuel

Vast LWC said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused.  At first I thought it said he sent the picture to her.  Was the picture sent to her or posted on his account (I'm thinking like one of our avatars) and she saw it?
> 
> I don't Twitter so maybe he did both?
> 
> Regardless, what is the big deal?  Photos much worse get sent via email all the time from what I understand... solicited and not.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these right-wingnuts are all up in arms about this, and the press is having fun with it, but I know the people of Brooklyn, and this is not a big deal to his constituents.
Click to expand...


Not a big deal to me either... unless the woman was underage and he attempted to seduce her.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Wow.  I just watched his interview with Bret Baier on Fox.   Weiner is very unbelievable.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that a picture was posted from Weiner's account. You acting like the whole thing never happened just makes you look even more like a hack than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes. the picute was posted from his account. and if he didn't do the posting, then the account was hacked.
> 
> you not following again? i mean i know comprehension is not your strong suit. but you calling anyone a hack is pretty funny.
Click to expand...


You imply that it was pretty convenient that Brietbart "found" the picture from his "hacked" account, and that Brietbart has a history of lying. That, if you comprehend English, means that the picture did not get sent. If you said otherwise somewhere in this thread, which I have not read, feel free to take the high road and assume I am deliberately misrepresenting your position.


----------



## Vast LWC

LibocalypseNow said:


> Now we're seeing his hubris. He really thinks he'll get away with this. His hacker story is a complete sham. He's a weirdo. Anyone with common sense knows this. Weiner's Weiner problems will not just go away.



What is he "getting away with"?

There was no crime committed, unless the account was hacked, in which case he didn't commit the crime.

The woman never even actually received the photo in question, and even if she had, she doesn't believe he sent it to begin with.

SO, there's nothing to "get away with".


----------



## The T

LibocalypseNow said:


> Arrogance & Hubris. That's all we're seeing with the Weiner man now. He really does believe his buddies in the Liberal Press will save him. NBC & CNN will certainly try to help him but most Americans know this dude is a creepy little freak. It is what it is.


 
And the American people armed with common sense see right through his caravan of denial.


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're seeing his hubris. He really thinks he'll get away with this. His hacker story is a complete sham. He's a weirdo. Anyone with common sense knows this. Weiner's Weiner problems will not just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is he "getting away with"?
> 
> There was no crime committed, unless the account was hacked, in which case he didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The woman never even actually received the photo in question, and even if she had, she doesn't believe he sent it to begin with.
> 
> SO, there's nothing to "get away with".
Click to expand...

 
You're correct. He isn't 'Getting away' with anything...People see him for the tickturd politician that he is. 

*KUDOS*


----------



## Vast LWC

Quantum Windbag said:


> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.



But you're not made at all "suspicious" in the other direction by the fact that the person who found the photo was a right-wing blogger who had been harrassing the woman it was supposedly sent to for some time now?

Or that the blogger then turned around and immediately sent the story to Breitbart?

That's pretty damn convenient if you ask me.


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not made at all "suspicious" in the other direction by the fact that the person who found the photo was a right-wing blogger who had been harrassing the woman it was supposedly sent to for some time now?
> 
> Or that the blogger then turned around and immediately sent the story to Breitbart?
> 
> That's pretty damn convenient if you ask me.
Click to expand...

 
Keep making excuses for him...*PLEASE* ?


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE

FBI Tip page for internet crime


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE
> 
> FBI Tip page for internet crime


 
*Maybe* this scared him away...eh?





> The information I've provided on this form is correct to the best of my knowledge. I understand that providing false information could make me subject to fine, imprisonment, or both. (Title 18, U.S. Code, Section 1001)


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking son or grandson.  If he doesn't log out of his Twitter account when he brings down his computer, anyone with access to that computer would have access to his account.  He wouldn't think about it being one of his own kids.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I was thinking something like that myself.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Politico:

Weiner show alarms Democrats

"Watching Anthony Weiner's twitter  and press blitz is like *watching a Charlie Sheen meltdown*.  It's  amusing, uncomfortable, and not necessary," a Democratic leadership aide  (not from Pelosi's office) told me just now. "If Weiner really wants to  get beyond this, he'll shut up and let Democrats get back to their  Medicare message."


----------



## LibocalypseNow

It's always nice to see a hateful partisan hack take a fall. Weiner is one of the most hateful S.O.B.'s in our Government. Can't say i feel bad for him. I feel bad for his Wife. But that's about it. I definitely don't wish him well.


----------



## FuelRod

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOP_G0yv1Gs]YouTube - &#x202a;something about Mary&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

I haven't read whole thread but the lefts lovable clown has his opinion..from the Huff Puff 

---------------

Jon Stewart is finding himself in a catch-22 this week.

On one hand, the weekend brought about one of the most easily mockable stories to date. A Representative named Weiner allegedly tweeted a photo of his wiener? Now that's the "sweet spot." But on the other hand, the photo in question appears to belong to Stewart's old college buddy Rep. Anthony Weiner.

On Tuesday night's show, Stewart responded to his friend's unfortunate situation by coming to his defense. Well, sort of. Stewart actually insisted that Weiner's wiener just doesn't look like the one in the photo.

    "In real life, in my memory, this guy had a lot more 'Anthony' and a lot less 'Weiner,'" Stewart said. "The only thing they have in common is that they both lean to the extreme left!" 

Jon Stewart Reacts To Anthony Weiner Photo Scandal (VIDEO)


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not made at all "suspicious" in the other direction by the fact that the person who found the photo was a right-wing blogger who had been harrassing the woman it was supposedly sent to for some time now?
> 
> Or that the blogger then turned around and immediately sent the story to Breitbart?
> 
> That's pretty damn convenient if you ask me.
Click to expand...


Brietbart has been harassing the person who received the tweet? Do you have some evidence of this, or am I supposed to assume you are telling the truth because your avatar is so honest looking?


----------



## Provocateur

Who knew that "winning" would so quickly be replaced by "certitude".


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This thing is coming to a head!  Twitter's new rule: 1) No tweeting your meat


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> Now we're seeing his hubris. He really thinks he'll get away with this. His hacker story is a complete sham. He's a weirdo. Anyone with common sense knows this. Weiner's Weiner problems will not just go away.




He says his account was definitely hacked but he won't deny that the picture is of him.

That is just not credible.


----------



## The T

Quantum Windbag said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're not made at all "suspicious" in the other direction by the fact that the person who found the photo was a right-wing blogger who had been harrassing the woman it was supposedly sent to for some time now?
> 
> Or that the blogger then turned around and immediately sent the story to Breitbart?
> 
> That's pretty damn convenient if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brietbart has been harassing the person who received the tweet? Do you have some evidence of this, or am I supposed to assume you are telling the truth because your avatar is so honest looking?
Click to expand...

 
It's a deflection...


----------



## Oddball

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Politico:
> 
> Weiner show alarms Democrats
> 
> "Watching Anthony Weiner's twitter  and press blitz is like *watching a Charlie Sheen meltdown*.  It's  amusing, uncomfortable, and not necessary," a Democratic leadership aide  (not from Pelosi's office) told me just now. "If Weiner really wants to  get beyond this, he'll shut up and let Democrats get back to their  Medicare message."


Please...Keep it up!

No...I didn't really say that....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're seeing his hubris. He really thinks he'll get away with this. His hacker story is a complete sham. He's a weirdo. Anyone with common sense knows this. Weiner's Weiner problems will not just go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says his account was definitely hacked but he won't deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> That is just not credible.
Click to expand...



Goes to show you what a putz he is. If I were a guy and had that wanker, I'd admit to tweeting but never admit to having a tweezer schnauz- a peg prick.


----------



## Provocateur

I'd like to see a Celebrity Deathmatch created with Weiner and Rahm in a locker room.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Politico:
> 
> Weiner show alarms Democrats
> 
> "Watching Anthony Weiner's twitter  and press blitz is like *watching a Charlie Sheen meltdown*.  It's  amusing, uncomfortable, and not necessary," a Democratic leadership aide  (not from Pelosi's office) told me just now. "If Weiner really wants to  get beyond this, he'll shut up and let Democrats get back to their  Medicare message."




Bwahahahah:

_"Watching Anthony Weiner's twitter and press blitz is like watching a Charlie Sheen meltdown. It's amusing, uncomfortable, and not necessary," a Democratic leadership aide (not from Pelosi's office) told me just now. "If Weiner really wants to get beyond this, he'll shut up and let Democrats get back to their Medicare message."_


*Does this mean Weiner is WEINNING!*


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Weiner will be proven to be a pervert fraud eventually,just like John Edwards was. Then the Democrat Wankers will have to eat shit again and immediately get back to bitchin about DA BOOOOOSH and Dat PALIN lady. A "Hacker" posted Weiner's Weiner to that girl? Yea right. What a joke.


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This thing is coming to a head! Twitter's new rule: 1) No tweeting your meat


 

And Odd? It is said it is easier to hack Facebook than Twitter/Twaddle?

Was Weiner on public WIFI at the time?


----------



## Vast LWC

Quantum Windbag said:


> Brietbart has been harassing the person who received the tweet? Do you have some evidence of this, or am I supposed to assume you are telling the truth because your avatar is so honest looking?



I didn't say that.  I said the right-wing blogger who sent the story was harassing her.

She said that herself in her statement to the Daily News.

And, hmmm, "right-wing blogger"...  Hey, maybe it was a USMB wingnut that hacked his account and then "intercepted" the photo.


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Politico:
> 
> Weiner show alarms Democrats
> 
> "Watching Anthony Weiner's twitter  and press blitz is like *watching a Charlie Sheen meltdown*.  It's  amusing, uncomfortable, and not necessary," a Democratic leadership aide  (not from Pelosi's office) told me just now. "If Weiner really wants to  get beyond this, he'll shut up and let Democrats get back to their  Medicare message."
> 
> 
> 
> Please...Keep it up!
> 
> No...I didn't really say that....
Click to expand...




I must commend NeoT for his many excellent posts in this thread!

Yes, please keep it up!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The T said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is coming to a head! Twitter's new rule: 1) No tweeting your meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Odd? It is said it is easier to hack Facebook than Twitter/Twaddle?
> 
> Was Weiner on public WIFI at the time?
Click to expand...




Things that make you go, "Hmmmm?"


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

*Chris Matthews: It&#8217;s Strange That Rep. Weiner Keeps Changing His Story *
(hey, if you start losing the guy who gets a "thrill" up his leg when Papa Obama speaks, it might be over...time to pack up your wiener and go home)


Chris Matthews asked liberal commentator Joan Walsh  why was Weiner &#8220;hedging&#8221; rather than just clearly saying he had nothing  at all to do with the &#8220;lewd&#8221; photo.  Walsh wanted to give Weiner the  &#8220;benefit of the doubt&#8221; with all of his explanations, yet Matthews wasn&#8217;t  buying Weiner&#8217;s changing stories about his &#8220;brief encounter&#8221; with a  &#8220;suspicious package.&#8221;


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is coming to a head! Twitter's new rule: 1) No tweeting your meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Odd? It is said it is easier to hack Facebook than Twitter/Twaddle?
> 
> Was Weiner on public WIFI at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things that make you go, "Hmmmm?"
Click to expand...

 
It has to be asked...Now 'Giggle' [Google]," Easier to hack Facebook than Twitter" and see what you come up with?


----------



## The T

Oh GOODIE! WE are in the FLAMER ZONE now!


----------



## Oddball

Ladies and gentlemen of the media.

Anthony Weiner will no longer dignify this drummed up "controversy" with any further comments.

Kindly direct all further questions on this matter to his new press secretary........


----------



## boedicca

The T said:


> Oh GOODIE! WE are in the FLAMER ZONE now!





Now we need to get it STICKY.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *Chris Matthews: Its Strange That Rep. Weiner Keeps Changing His Story *
> (hey, if you start losing the guy who gets a "thrill" up his leg when Papa Obama speaks, it might be over...time to pack up your wiener and go home)
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews asked liberal commentator Joan Walsh  why was Weiner hedging rather than just clearly saying he had nothing  at all to do with the lewd photo.  Walsh wanted to give Weiner the  benefit of the doubt with all of his explanations, yet Matthews wasnt  buying Weiners changing stories about his brief encounter with a  suspicious package.



Yea i have to agree. Losing the 'Thrill up my Leg' Weirdo doesn't help the Weiner man. We'll see if he loses the Madcow chick's support too. Stay tuned.


----------



## Provocateur

Flame zone, sticky, weiner.

I'm out.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GOODIE! WE are in the FLAMER ZONE now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to get it STICKY.
Click to expand...


----------



## Immanuel

Lumpy 1 said:


> I haven't read whole thread but the lefts lovable clown has his opinion..from the Huff Puff
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Jon Stewart is finding himself in a catch-22 this week.
> 
> On one hand, the weekend brought about one of the most easily mockable stories to date. A Representative named Weiner allegedly tweeted a photo of his wiener? Now that's the "sweet spot." But on the other hand, the photo in question appears to belong to Stewart's old college buddy Rep. Anthony Weiner.
> 
> On Tuesday night's show, Stewart responded to his friend's unfortunate situation by coming to his defense. Well, sort of. Stewart actually insisted that Weiner's wiener just doesn't look like the one in the photo.
> 
> "In real life, in my memory, this guy had a lot more 'Anthony' and a lot less 'Weiner,'" Stewart said. "The only thing they have in common is that they both lean to the extreme left!"
> 
> Jon Stewart Reacts To Anthony Weiner Photo Scandal (VIDEO)





> "His d*ck's just not that big. It can't be."



That clip was hilarious, but in response to the size quote above, that has little to do with anything.  

Why should I believe that if he did post that picture, and he was as small as Stewart indicates, that he would have posted his own picture.  Who would know it wasn't him anyway?

A friend of mine was swindled out of a substantial amount of money when he was sent a picture of a very good looking woman purportedly from Guyana, I think, she was hot and I do mean hot.  We all tried to tell him she was probably some poor slob sitting behind his desk in Arizona, but he wouldn't listen.

Immie


----------



## Neotrotsky

I wish someone would ask Rep Wiener 


*Why do wieners come in a pack of ten but the buns come in a pack of eight?*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Immanuel said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read whole thread but the lefts lovable clown has his opinion..from the Huff Puff
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Jon Stewart is finding himself in a catch-22 this week.
> 
> On one hand, the weekend brought about one of the most easily mockable stories to date. A Representative named Weiner allegedly tweeted a photo of his wiener? Now that's the "sweet spot." But on the other hand, the photo in question appears to belong to Stewart's old college buddy Rep. Anthony Weiner.
> 
> On Tuesday night's show, Stewart responded to his friend's unfortunate situation by coming to his defense. Well, sort of. Stewart actually insisted that Weiner's wiener just doesn't look like the one in the photo.
> 
> "In real life, in my memory, this guy had a lot more 'Anthony' and a lot less 'Weiner,'" Stewart said. "The only thing they have in common is that they both lean to the extreme left!"
> 
> Jon Stewart Reacts To Anthony Weiner Photo Scandal (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "His d*ck's just not that big. It can't be."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That clip was hilarious, but in response to the size quote above, that has little to do with anything.
> 
> Why should I believe that if he did post that picture, and he was as small as Stewart indicates, that he would have posted his own picture.  Who would know it wasn't him anyway?
> 
> A friend of mine was swindled out of a substantial amount of money when he was sent a picture of a very good looking woman purportedly from Guyana, I think, she was hot and I do mean hot.  We all tried to tell him she was probably some poor slob sitting behind his desk in Arizona, but he wouldn't listen.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



I'm wondering if instead of condoms he has to use the thumb of a latex glove? Just askin...


----------



## boedicca

Weiner is DOOMED.  Now the meme has started that he is a REPUBLICAN.







JammieWearingFool: Good News: Media Now Identifying Weiner as a Republican


Republican Weiner uncertain whether lewd photo was of him - Yahoo! News


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> I wish someone would ask Rep Wiener
> 
> 
> *Why do wieners come in a pack of ten but the buns come in a pack of eight?*





He'd respond that he couldn't say with certitude that there are ten weiners in a package.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Immanuel said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read whole thread but the lefts lovable clown has his opinion..from the Huff Puff
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Jon Stewart is finding himself in a catch-22 this week.
> 
> On one hand, the weekend brought about one of the most easily mockable stories to date. A Representative named Weiner allegedly tweeted a photo of his wiener? Now that's the "sweet spot." But on the other hand, the photo in question appears to belong to Stewart's old college buddy Rep. Anthony Weiner.
> 
> On Tuesday night's show, Stewart responded to his friend's unfortunate situation by coming to his defense. Well, sort of. Stewart actually insisted that Weiner's wiener just doesn't look like the one in the photo.
> 
> "In real life, in my memory, this guy had a lot more 'Anthony' and a lot less 'Weiner,'" Stewart said. "The only thing they have in common is that they both lean to the extreme left!"
> 
> Jon Stewart Reacts To Anthony Weiner Photo Scandal (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "His d*ck's just not that big. It can't be."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That clip was hilarious, but in response to the size quote above, that has little to do with anything.
> 
> Why should I believe that if he did post that picture, and he was as small as Stewart indicates, that he would have posted his own picture.  Who would know it wasn't him anyway?
> 
> A friend of mine was swindled out of a substantial amount of money when he was sent a picture of a very good looking woman purportedly from Guyana, I think, she was hot and I do mean hot.  We all tried to tell him she was probably some poor slob sitting behind his desk in Arizona, but he wouldn't listen.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


The Wiener Saga has a mind of it's own now.. it's going to play out no matter what we think... The guy should just shut up for a while in my opinion, (the Clinton way).. but I suspect he'll be trotting out the wife and kids next...


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor wittle thang.  Is this hurting your wittle fweeeeewings?  Maybe you should find a thread that is mocking Sarah Palin so you feel superior.
Click to expand...


Don't need a thread to make me feel superior- my grandmother's anorexic chihuahua is more superior....


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor wittle thang.  Is this hurting your wittle fweeeeewings?  Maybe you should find a thread that is mocking Sarah Palin so you feel superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need a thread to make me feel superior- my grandmother's anorexic chihuahua is more superior....
Click to expand...




You really should quit stealing the poor thing's dog food.


----------



## Dr Grump

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
Click to expand...


So now you want him wasting taxpayers money? Hhmmm...because, ya know, that wouldn't bother the neocon whackjobs on this board. Oh, no, not one iota!


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Weiner is DOOMED.  Now the meme has started that he is a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JammieWearingFool: Good News: Media Now Identifying Weiner as a Republican
> 
> 
> Republican Weiner uncertain whether lewd photo was of him - Yahoo! News




Too  funny, 

Not good for Weiner,
Must have been a "Freudian Slip" by some in the MSM because they realize he is gone

Then again, the Left loves to rewrite history- look at the old Soviet Union

Sure enough, the MSM will tell us he was a Republican, the Left will be free to call for his resignation now , Weiner will be gone, 
and all the Left Fisters on here will be telling how he is another example of bad Republicans


----------



## boedicca

He's DOOMED.


----------



## Dr Grump

Ok, so now you guys are saying he might have done it inadvertently and was not supposed to be public. If that is the case, who cares? He should resign if he didn't make it public but accidentally did? Why? At worst he's made a stupid mistake. And this is why he should resign?

As an aside, I don't think much of him - I've seen him interviewed on three occassions and both times he came across as a pretentious arrogant ass. But to resign for this? Gimme a break...No wonder nothing gets done in Congress of note - they're too busy covering their asses every time they open their mouths because rabid partisan hacks latch on to something that adds up to nothing...

Maybe you guys are the problem, not your pollies..


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor wittle thang.  Is this hurting your wittle fweeeeewings?  Maybe you should find a thread that is mocking Sarah Palin so you feel superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need a thread to make me feel superior- my grandmother's anorexic chihuahua is more superior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should quit stealing the poor thing's dog food.
Click to expand...


After you've troughed out, there's nothing left...


----------



## jillian

wishful thinking, boe-toxic.


----------



## boedicca

We'll see, Bitter Pillian.

His displays in the press have been incredibly self-destructive.


----------



## boedicca

And the hole he is digging for himself keeps getting deeper:

_WOLF BLITZER, CNN: "Have you ever taken a picture like this of yourself?"

REP. ANTHONY WEINER (D-NY): "I can tell you this, that there are -- I have photographs. I don't know what photographs are out there in the world of me. I don't know what have been manipulated and doctored and we're going to try to find out what happened. But the most important reason I want to find out what happened is to make sure that it doesn't happen again. Obviously somebody got access to my account. That's bad. They sent a picture that makes fun of the name Weiner. I get it. Touche."_

@RepWeiner beats a hasty retweet - The Washington Post


The typical process at Twitter when an account is compromised is to shut it down while an investigation is done.   Instead, Weiner hired a lawyer.


Heh.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> Weiner is DOOMED.  Now the meme has started that he is a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JammieWearingFool: Good News: Media Now Identifying Weiner as a Republican
> 
> 
> Republican Weiner uncertain whether lewd photo was of him - Yahoo! News



MSNBC is not News. Only far out there Democrat Wingnuts think it is. They're a joke.


----------



## Wiseacre

So far as I know, Weiner has broken no laws.    Pretty sure he's guilty of bad judgement, a lack of integrity, and poor handling of the media.   It looks bad that he has not turned this over to law enforcement, and instead he hires a lawyer.    If it was hacking like he said, seems to me we gotta know who and how and if there could be a bigger problem down the road.   Instead it's like hush it up and sweep it under the carpet.   Sorry - he's a US Congressman and he needs to be up front with what's going on.   Right now, nobody believes he's doing that.


----------



## Dr Grump

I'm trying to understand why anybody gives a shit. This is on a par with gutter journalism.

What is the lack of integrity you talk about Wiseacre?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wow, look at that vein in his forehead poking out..  He's a little squirrel of a man, isn't he? Reminds me of Olive Oil but with a small penis.


----------



## Wiseacre

Dr Grump said:


> I'm trying to understand why anybody gives a shit. This is on a par with gutter journalism.
> 
> What is the lack of integrity you talk about Wiseacre?




I'm talking about his weaseling out of answering questions with rambling dissembling crap.   People want their congressperson to be honest and straightforward with them, which he definitely is not.   

He doesn't know if the picture is him or not?   Give me a break, how many pictures has he taken of himself in such a pose and in such a condition?   Does he come out and say, no way, I've never had a picture like that taken of me in my whole life?   No, he bullshits his way out of question after question.

Why doesn't he go to the FBI or the police?   The only answer that makes sense is cuz he doesn't want to tell the truth, he knows if he lies to them it's is a crime.   In my book it all adds up to a lack of integrity.


----------



## del

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wow, look at that vein in his forehead poking out..  He's a little squirrel of a man, isn't he? Reminds me of Olive Oil but with a small penis.



i don't remember olive oyl having a penis.

perhaps you're thinking of wimpy?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

del said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at that vein in his forehead poking out..  He's a little squirrel of a man, isn't he? Reminds me of Olive Oil but with a small penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't remember olive oyl having a penis.
> 
> perhaps you're thinking of wimpy?
Click to expand...



  You're on a roll tonight!!


----------



## Dr Grump

Wiseacre said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand why anybody gives a shit. This is on a par with gutter journalism.
> 
> What is the lack of integrity you talk about Wiseacre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his weaseling out of answering questions with rambling dissembling crap.   People want their congressperson to be honest and straightforward with them, which he definitely is not.
> 
> He doesn't know if the picture is him or not?   Give me a break, how many pictures has he taken of himself in such a pose and in such a condition?   Does he come out and say, no way, I've never had a picture like that taken of me in my whole life?   No, he bullshits his way out of question after question.
> 
> Why doesn't he go to the FBI or the police?   The only answer that makes sense is cuz he doesn't want to tell the truth, he knows if he lies to them it's is a crime.   In my book it all adds up to a lack of integrity.
Click to expand...


Oh, c'mon - who here expects their pollies to be honest and straight forward? Show of hands, shall we?

I agree, he is being too evasive on the matter, but I am more disturbed that it is even an issue. Unemployment, banking regulations, oil prices - much more important..

I would hate to see tax payers money spend on such trivial matters. You?


----------



## jillian

boedicca said:


> We'll see, Bitter Pillian.
> 
> His displays in the press have been incredibly self-destructive.



you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic. 

he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".

but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.


----------



## Immanuel

Wiseacre said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand why anybody gives a shit. This is on a par with gutter journalism.
> 
> What is the lack of integrity you talk about Wiseacre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his weaseling out of answering questions with rambling dissembling crap.   People want their congressperson to be honest and straightforward with them, which he definitely is not.
> 
> He doesn't know if the picture is him or not?   Give me a break, how many pictures has he taken of himself in such a pose and in such a condition?   Does he come out and say, no way, I've never had a picture like that taken of me in my whole life?   No, he bullshits his way out of question after question.
> 
> Why doesn't he go to the FBI or the police?   The only answer that makes sense is cuz he doesn't want to tell the truth, he knows if he lies to them it's is a crime.   In my book it all adds up to a lack of integrity.
Click to expand...


Who wants their congressperson to be honest and straightforward?  Actually, the better question would be, who believes their congressperson is honest and straightforward?  

Why wouldn't he go to the FBI or the police?  Maybe now he knows who it was that "hacked" into his account and wants to protect said person?

Immie


----------



## Lumpy 1

"Maybe you guys are the problem, not your pollies..".. the Grump

As we dip into another recession...Yup... we're the problem..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see, Bitter Pillian.
> 
> His displays in the press have been incredibly self-destructive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic.
> 
> he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".
> 
> but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.
Click to expand...


What are you?? Some kind of half witted retard?! His displays aren't self destructive???.. LMFAO.. Hang on, I just laughed so hard my pancreas fell out.. Taking pictures of your bulging weiner (albeit a small one) and tweeting them to chicks over TWITTER with your wife in the next room isn't self-destructive?? You call yourself a lawyer?? Do people actually pay you or are you a court appointed attorney for losers?


----------



## Cal

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - a public figure, who is in congress and probably has bigger ambitions, posted a picture of his weiner (covered by boxers I might add) on his public Twitter account?
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it just happened to be "discovered" by breitbart, the proven liar and rightwing hack in the moments it was on the site.
> 
> yeppers...
> 
> but whatever gives the rightwingnut losers the chance to make weiner jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> _why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?_
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
Click to expand...


Because he's obviously had Conservatards throwing Weiner jokes since day #1.. and he's used to it. No need to call the fucking FBI over someone posting a picture of a dude in boxers. Hell, you see worse walking through wal-mart.. And he obviously thinks it's a prank.. and is treating it as such. 

Funny how Brietbart was the one to pick this up.. yet no matter what that bastard has done in the past, the media just eats up what he spews. 

Over 40 pages of this shit.. It's hilarious, really.. how far you guys are willing to go.. to distract from your anti-middle class agenda..


----------



## Ernie S.

WillowTree said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Tony Weiner is LESS than a MAN for NOT stepping down. Tony Weiner is a *COWARD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is...
> 
> What is the Left worried about? This seat will go to another Leftist.
> 
> There is nothing special about this guy, as his photo shows
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does have some shortcomings..
Click to expand...


I was thinking that I may be over qualified to be a Congressman.


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see, Bitter Pillian.
> 
> His displays in the press have been incredibly self-destructive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic.
> 
> he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".
> 
> but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you?? Some kind of half witted retard?! His displays aren't self destructive???.. LMFAO.. Hang on, I just laughed so hard my pancreas fell out.. Taking pictures of your bulging weiner (albeit a small one) and tweeting them to chicks over TWITTER with your wife in the next room isn't self-destructive?? You call yourself a lawyer?? Do people actually pay you or are you a court appointed attorney for losers?
Click to expand...


Yeah, because ya know, we all give a toss about him allegedly showing his weiner on Twitter...

Oh, that's right. "upright, upstanding, salt-of-the-earth" citizens actually do! ..
Fucking retard...LadyTrailerParkDweller....

And, yes, knowing Jillian personally, she does get paid...lots.....probably more in a month than you annually...but then again flipping burgers has never paid well...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic.
> 
> he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".
> 
> but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you?? Some kind of half witted retard?! His displays aren't self destructive???.. LMFAO.. Hang on, I just laughed so hard my pancreas fell out.. Taking pictures of your bulging weiner (albeit a small one) and tweeting them to chicks over TWITTER with your wife in the next room isn't self-destructive?? You call yourself a lawyer?? Do people actually pay you or are you a court appointed attorney for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because ya know, we all give a toss about him allegedly showing his weiner in a public place..
> 
> Oh, that's right. "upright, upstanding, salt-of-the-earth" citizens actualy do! ..
> Fucking retard...LadyTrailerParkDweller....
> 
> And, yes, knowing Jillian personally, she does get paid...lots.....probably more in a month than you annually...but then again flipping burgers have never paid well...
Click to expand...


Struck a nerve huh? LMFAO!!  My family owns a couple of businesses but plz continue to project your stupidity. 

PS- I'm certain a lot of your welfare democrat constituents actually live in trailer parks.. I guess this tells us what you think about your own peeps!!  tsk tsk.. Not too bright are ya?

Now back to Pencil Dick~  He's come out today and said he thinks that grey blotch in his fruities may indeed be his pecker... Being you're so concerned, why not volunteer for the good of the Democrats and request a formal investigation? After all, you're so certain he's innocent .. We'd like to see your official request.. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Papa Obama takes Weiner to Task...



Yeah I bet he got an ass chewing from his wife too.


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Struck a nerve huh? LMFAO!!  My family owns a couple of businesses but plz continue to project your stupidity.
> 
> PS- I'm certain a lot of your welfare democrat constituents actually live in trailer parks.. I guess this tells us what you think about your own peeps!!  tsk tsk.. Not too bright are ya?
> 
> Now back to Pencil Dick~  He's come out today and said he thinks that grey blotch in his fruities may indeed be his pecker... Being you're so concerned, why not volunteer for the good of the Democrats and request a formal investigation? After all, you're so certain he's innocent .. We'd like to see your official request.. Thanks!!!



Um, no, the only thing you've struck is your noggin on your head board from the sound of it. I'm just stating facts. Thought you neocon whackjobs were big on facts, no?

Sure you're family owns a couple of businesses....

I'm not a Dem, hell I'm not even American....How's that for 'not being too bright' for ya?

Why do I want an official investigation? You and your fruitloop friends are the ones who thinks this is an issue. I think this is/was a non-issue from the get-go. And you call me stupid...?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Embedded Display for mediaite

How the fuck do you take a photo out of context?


----------



## Wiseacre

Immanuel said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand why anybody gives a shit. This is on a par with gutter journalism.
> 
> What is the lack of integrity you talk about Wiseacre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his weaseling out of answering questions with rambling dissembling crap.   People want their congressperson to be honest and straightforward with them, which he definitely is not.
> 
> He doesn't know if the picture is him or not?   Give me a break, how many pictures has he taken of himself in such a pose and in such a condition?   Does he come out and say, no way, I've never had a picture like that taken of me in my whole life?   No, he bullshits his way out of question after question.
> 
> Why doesn't he go to the FBI or the police?   The only answer that makes sense is cuz he doesn't want to tell the truth, he knows if he lies to them it's is a crime.   In my book it all adds up to a lack of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants their congressperson to be honest and straightforward?  Actually, the better question would be, who believes their congressperson is honest and straightforward?
> 
> Why wouldn't he go to the FBI or the police?  Maybe now he knows who it was that "hacked" into his account and wants to protect said person?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



I want all congresspersons to be honest and straightforward, in fact I demand it.   Lie to me and your ass should be history.    I don't give a shit who you are or what party you belong to, and what the fuck is wrong with you guys for accepting anything less?   You do something stupid, own up to it and take the consequences like a man.   (No offense ladies.)   Why shouldn't we hold these people to a high standard of conduct, and what does it say to the next generation if we ignore it.   And one more question:   would you libs be as generous and forgiving if the person was a republican?   Somehow I doubt it.

And before you ask, yes I would be just as pissed if he was a repub.   I thought John Sanford was a lying pos, and they should go after the sob if he broke any laws.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Struck a nerve huh? LMFAO!!  My family owns a couple of businesses but plz continue to project your stupidity.
> 
> PS- I'm certain a lot of your welfare democrat constituents actually live in trailer parks.. I guess this tells us what you think about your own peeps!!  tsk tsk.. Not too bright are ya?
> 
> Now back to Pencil Dick~  He's come out today and said he thinks that grey blotch in his fruities may indeed be his pecker... Being you're so concerned, why not volunteer for the good of the Democrats and request a formal investigation? After all, you're so certain he's innocent .. We'd like to see your official request.. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, the only thing you've struck is your noggin on your head board from the sound of it. I'm just stating facts. Thought you neocon whackjobs were big on facts, no?
> 
> Sure you're family owns a couple of businesses....
> 
> I'm not a Dem, hell I'm not even American....How's that for 'not being too bright' for ya?
> 
> Why do I want an official investigation? You and your fruitloop friends are the ones who thinks this is an issue. I think this is/was a non-issue from the get-go.* And you call me stupid...*?
Click to expand...




Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??


----------



## Spoonman

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see, Bitter Pillian.
> 
> His displays in the press have been incredibly self-destructive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic.
> 
> he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".
> 
> but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you?? Some kind of half witted retard?! His displays aren't self destructive???.. LMFAO.. Hang on, I just laughed so hard my pancreas fell out.. Taking pictures of your bulging weiner (albeit a small one) and tweeting them to chicks over TWITTER with your wife in the next room isn't self-destructive?? You call yourself a lawyer?? Do people actually pay you or are you a court appointed attorney for losers?
Click to expand...


I know when  I take pictures of my weiner to send to 21 year old girls I have the common sense to send them via private  email, not twitter.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:


Comrades, we have a new line of defense

Please fill in the blank with any Left hot button issue:

Rep Weiner does Not want to talk about this issue to ______________

Example-

help the starving children
help his family 
stop evil republicans
save the gov't money
stop global cooling, warming or climate change
get single payer medical
stop racism 


When the facts get to be too much, then we have to pull out the "big gun"

*Rep Weiner does Not want to talk about this issue to save Medicare *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwtiZkN2jps"]YouTube - &#x202a;The REAL Agenda Project America The Beautiful&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Struck a nerve huh? LMFAO!!  My family owns a couple of businesses but plz continue to project your stupidity.
> 
> PS- I'm certain a lot of your welfare democrat constituents actually live in trailer parks.. I guess this tells us what you think about your own peeps!!  tsk tsk.. Not too bright are ya?
> 
> Now back to Pencil Dick~  He's come out today and said he thinks that grey blotch in his fruities may indeed be his pecker... Being you're so concerned, why not volunteer for the good of the Democrats and request a formal investigation? After all, you're so certain he's innocent .. We'd like to see your official request.. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, the only thing you've struck is your noggin on your head board from the sound of it. I'm just stating facts. Thought you neocon whackjobs were big on facts, no?
> 
> Sure you're family owns a couple of businesses....
> 
> I'm not a Dem, hell I'm not even American....How's that for 'not being too bright' for ya?
> 
> Why do I want an official investigation? You and your fruitloop friends are the ones who thinks this is an issue. I think this is/was a non-issue from the get-go.* And you call me stupid...*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??
Click to expand...


Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger - I was just coming down to your level..

Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!


----------



## Immanuel

Wiseacre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his weaseling out of answering questions with rambling dissembling crap.   People want their congressperson to be honest and straightforward with them, which he definitely is not.
> 
> He doesn't know if the picture is him or not?   Give me a break, how many pictures has he taken of himself in such a pose and in such a condition?   Does he come out and say, no way, I've never had a picture like that taken of me in my whole life?   No, he bullshits his way out of question after question.
> 
> Why doesn't he go to the FBI or the police?   The only answer that makes sense is cuz he doesn't want to tell the truth, he knows if he lies to them it's is a crime.   In my book it all adds up to a lack of integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants their congressperson to be honest and straightforward?  Actually, the better question would be, who believes their congressperson is honest and straightforward?
> 
> Why wouldn't he go to the FBI or the police?  Maybe now he knows who it was that "hacked" into his account and wants to protect said person?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want all congresspersons to be honest and straightforward, in fact I demand it.   Lie to me and your ass should be history.    I don't give a shit who you are or what party you belong to, and what the fuck is wrong with you guys for accepting anything less?   You do something stupid, own up to it and take the consequences like a man.   (No offense ladies.)   Why shouldn't we hold these people to a high standard of conduct, and what does it say to the next generation if we ignore it.   And one more question:   would you libs be as generous and forgiving if the person was a republican?   Somehow I doubt it.
> 
> And before you ask, yes I would be just as pissed if he was a repub.   I thought John Sanford was a lying pos, and they should go after the sob if he broke any laws.
Click to expand...


Me a lib?  Hahaha!

Like I said, the better question is who believes their congressperson is honest...

Can you tell me what Congressman Weiner did that was illegal?  

What did he do that would have pissed you off if he were a Republican?  Personally, I would not be pissed at him if he were a Republican either.  I am not convinced he posted that picture.

What we want and what we get are two different things.  We get the scum we have in congress because we are complacent and we vote in whoever is the incumbent.  We don't hold them accountable for what they say or do.  We simply keep on electing the crap we do because they are members of the Party that runs America.  

Quite honestly, I think this is nothing more than partisan bullshit.  Republicans playing "see the Democrats do it too", whining.  That being said, I have not listened to his "excuses".  I simply don't care enough to do so.

Immie


----------



## Wiseacre

Immanuel said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants their congressperson to be honest and straightforward?  Actually, the better question would be, who believes their congressperson is honest and straightforward?
> 
> Why wouldn't he go to the FBI or the police?  Maybe now he knows who it was that "hacked" into his account and wants to protect said person?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want all congresspersons to be honest and straightforward, in fact I demand it.   Lie to me and your ass should be history.    I don't give a shit who you are or what party you belong to, and what the fuck is wrong with you guys for accepting anything less?   You do something stupid, own up to it and take the consequences like a man.   (No offense ladies.)   Why shouldn't we hold these people to a high standard of conduct, and what does it say to the next generation if we ignore it.   And one more question:   would you libs be as generous and forgiving if the person was a republican?   Somehow I doubt it.
> 
> And before you ask, yes I would be just as pissed if he was a repub.   I thought John Sanford was a lying pos, and they should go after the sob if he broke any laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me a lib?  Hahaha!
> 
> Didn't mean you personally.
> 
> Like I said, the better question is who believes their congressperson is honest...
> 
> I'd go so far as to say most of 'em are, on both sides of the aisle too.   But I don't think that's the better question.   In my view, the better question is why aren't you demanding better conduct out of elected officals?
> 
> Can you tell me what Congressman Weiner did that was illegal?
> 
> Nothing as far as I know.   He's still an arrogant asshole who won't tell the truth.
> 
> What did he do that would have pissed you off if he were a Republican?  Personally, I would not be pissed at him if he were a Republican either.  I am not convinced he posted that picture.
> 
> I don't give a crap if he posted the picture or not.   I don't even care if it's him or not.    What I care about is that he's lying about it and trying to cover up something that is probably embarassing.    I don't like to be lied to Immie, or at best jerked around.
> 
> What we want and what we get are two different things.  We get the scum we have in congress because we are complacent and we vote in whoever is the incumbent.  We don't hold them accountable for what they say or do.  We simply keep on electing the crap we do because they are members of the Party that runs America.
> 
> Evidently YOU don't hold them accountable.   I sure as hell do.    You can bet your ass if my congressman pulls this shit I'd vote the bastard out of office.
> 
> Quite honestly, I think this is nothing more than partisan bullshit.  Republicans playing "see the Democrats do it too", whining.  That being said, I have not listened to his "excuses".  I simply don't care enough to do so.
> 
> I don't see a lot of partisanship here.   Bet I would if he was a Repub though.   Care to comment on that?[
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


    Sometimes it ain't what you did that's so bad, it's what you did to cover it up.    I do not dine well on a diet of bullshit, and that's what we've been getting from this guy.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really should stop projecting your own bitterness onto others, boe-toxic.
> 
> he's acted goofy. but i wouldn't call them "displays" or "self-destructive".
> 
> but the truth will out... with or without you wingnut hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you?? Some kind of half witted retard?! His displays aren't self destructive???.. LMFAO.. Hang on, I just laughed so hard my pancreas fell out.. Taking pictures of your bulging weiner (albeit a small one) and tweeting them to chicks over TWITTER with your wife in the next room isn't self-destructive?? You call yourself a lawyer?? Do people actually pay you or are you a court appointed attorney for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know when  I take pictures of my weiner to send to 21 year old girls I have the common sense to send them via private  email, not twitter.
Click to expand...


I have a Twitter account but have never used it .  I imagine it isn't that much different than Facebook though.  You can send somebody a private communication or post it on your homepage where everybody on your friends' list can see it or post it on a friend's page where just his/her friends will see it.  Sort of like the difference between posting in a thread on USMB or sending somebody a private message.

And, as it sometimes happen, you intend to be sending a private message but inadvertently post it in a thread.  You quickly delete it hoping nobody will see it.  IF you notice what you did.  So IF Rep. Weiner intended to send a private communication to a young lady and inadvertently posted it on her page or where everybody could see it, he might not have noticed that he did that until it was called to his attention.

As for whether a Congressman would engage in that sort of thing with strangers on the internet?  I've seen some people with pretty important jobs do some strange things on the internet most especially if they were having an on line 'affair' or were in their cups.


----------



## Neotrotsky

*UPDATE:*

A Tale of Two Wieners


Embedded Display for mediaite


 Skip ahead to 4:00. Weiner now seems to be saying *that it could  be a photo of him*, but it&#8217;s either taken &#8220;out of context&#8221;  or photoshopped 

How many &#8220;innocent&#8221; photos of Anthony Weiner in his underwear are  floating around and publicly accessible by right wing photoshoppers or  photo-croppers?





TIP: Ace of Spades

Comrades, this is so true....
*This is the most fiendish set-up since Mary Jo Kopechne implicated Ted Kennedy in her suicide. Posted by: nickless*​


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Let me get this straight.

Somebody hacked her account and posted a topless picture of her, and someone also hacked Weiner's account and posted a weiner pick of him.

Whoever believes this should seek professional help immediately.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, the only thing you've struck is your noggin on your head board from the sound of it. I'm just stating facts. Thought you neocon whackjobs were big on facts, no?
> 
> Sure you're family owns a couple of businesses....
> 
> I'm not a Dem, hell I'm not even American....How's that for 'not being too bright' for ya?
> 
> Why do I want an official investigation? You and your fruitloop friends are the ones who thinks this is an issue. I think this is/was a non-issue from the get-go.* And you call me stupid...*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger -* I was just coming down to your level..*
> 
> Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!
Click to expand...



Imagine that, a liberal blaming EVERYONE else for his own personal behavior but himself.. JUST LIKE WEINER!!! DR. GRUMPY WEINER!!! lmao  You and Anthony have a lot in common.. Calm down before you burst a vein in your forehead!!


----------



## mudwhistle

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger -* I was just coming down to your level..*
> 
> Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, a liberal blaming EVERYONE else for his own personal behavior but himself.. JUST LIKE WEINER!!! DR. GRUMPY WEINER!!! lmao  You and Anthony have a lot in common.. Calm down before you burst a vein in your forehead!!
Click to expand...


Isn't that always the way with them?

Besides, he kind of admitted it might be his tool, but thought it didn't look big enough.

I think we need to call in a penis expert and do a I.D. on it. Perhaps Interpol could help.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

mudwhistle said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger -* I was just coming down to your level..*
> 
> Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, a liberal blaming EVERYONE else for his own personal behavior but himself.. JUST LIKE WEINER!!! DR. GRUMPY WEINER!!! lmao  You and Anthony have a lot in common.. Calm down before you burst a vein in your forehead!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that always the way with them?
> 
> Besides, he kind of admitted it might be his tool, but thought it didn't look big enough.
> 
> I think we need to call in a penis expert and do a I.D. on it. Perhaps Interpol could help.
Click to expand...


That's the best idea I've heard yet


----------



## FuelRod

I could care less about Weiner's wiener.  I do find it interesting that liberals and their media are tripping all over themselves to give him the benefit of the doubt.  Liberal hypocrisy while common is still fun to watch. Kind of like watching someone with torrets.


----------



## saveliberty

Dear Mr. Weiner,

When I said put a sock in it...


This is NOT what I meant.

Sincerely,

SL


----------



## boedicca

Bingo.

And that's why this story is important.   The arrogant, above-the-law, do what we say not what we do attitude of the Progressive Left is destroying this country.   Weinergate is a teensy example, but it's part and parcel with the way they handle more serious issues...such as not passing a budget.


----------



## FuelRod

Great Headlines in the Weiner affair:

"Weiner's Pickle" - New York Post


----------



## boedicca

More commentary, from the New York Post:

_Ultimately, this whole bizarre incident is about character -- or, more to the point, Weiner's lack thereof.

The upside is that New Yorkers are getting a good look at a man who also lacks the sound judgment and the temperament to be their mayor -- before they make the mistake of electing him to that office.

How this will play out?

Who knows?

But when it comes to substance -- to say nothing of personal honor -- New Yorkers are finally starting to understand that there's a lot less to Anthony Weiner than meets the eye._

Anthony Weiner's Twitter troubles --EDITORIAL: - NYPOST.com


They nail the issue...it's about character.  And Weiner's stinks.


----------



## FuelRod

I think if you're a man, your name is "Weiner" and you go into politics you are just safer having your penis removed and donated to someone like Chaz Bono.


----------



## Oddball

Huh-huh-huh....Weiner.....Yeah, yeah!


----------



## boedicca

I'm waiting for Weiner to announce:   I never had SEXT with That Woman.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## boedicca

The Obvious Theory is Obvious:

_WeinerGate has hit, and I do use this term advisedly, the decadent phase, where people are just trying to outclever each other with outre and novel theories of the case. Even among conservatives, or those who initially doubted Rep. Weiner's bizarre story like Lee Stranahan, we're now seeing baroque theories about hackers, crackers, and thieves.

Let me suggest the obvious answer is in fact the answer.

There is no need to get clever here. There is no grand mystery. This is not like Watergate -- scratch that, it sort of is like Watergate. What you think happened here is pretty much what happened here.

A married man, formerly a player (yeah I don't get that either), looking for a little 11:30 am virtual strange while the missus was away, sent a picture of his package, which he's extremely proud of, to a coed. Don't ask me why he's so proud of that. But I just heard him on Maddow getting off on the fact that Jon Stewart talked up his junk on national television.

The guy almost wants us to know it's his penis. That's how proud he is of it.

Anyway, the coed is cute. Has flattered this man, who is a narcissist, by calling him "my boyfriend" and saying she has a "crush" and also that he is, to her, physically attractive.

Yeah I don't get that one, either. But if you look at this cat, you can tell he's not really accustomed to hearing that, so it still strikes a pleasing note inside him.

Do I need to go on any further? This is not complicated.

Weiner asserts that people hack the Twitter accounts of Congressmen in order to send partially-real partially-enhanced pictures of penises "hundreds of thousands of times every day."

Well, no, that doesn't happen hundreds of thousands of times a day. That happens... once, as it turns out.

And, actually, not even that many times.

But what does happen an awful lot is that two people get caught up in a sudden attraction and do something dumb...._


The Curious Case Of Hayley Williams


----------



## boedicca

The best interview I've seen:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0ZMvfKqOn4]YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner: I Know My Account Was Hacked&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


And here's a great round up:


http://www.thedailybeast.com/spin-cycle/2011/6/1/anthony-weiner-offers-junk-defense-in-twitter-scan


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud9zBKJJQe4]YouTube - &#x202a;I Think You&#39;re Some Kind Of Deviated Prevert&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Indeed.   A Deviating To The Left Pervert.


----------



## saveliberty

Though he didn't come right out and say it, the Fox clip seemed very much like a, "I'm taking the Fifth speech".


----------



## Zander

He's an ass.


----------



## saveliberty

Zander said:


> He's an ass.



What does me being an ass have to do with Weiner?


----------



## Immanuel

Wiseacre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want all congresspersons to be honest and straightforward, in fact I demand it.   Lie to me and your ass should be history.    I don't give a shit who you are or what party you belong to, and what the fuck is wrong with you guys for accepting anything less?   You do something stupid, own up to it and take the consequences like a man.   (No offense ladies.)   Why shouldn't we hold these people to a high standard of conduct, and what does it say to the next generation if we ignore it.   And one more question:   would you libs be as generous and forgiving if the person was a republican?   Somehow I doubt it.
> 
> And before you ask, yes I would be just as pissed if he was a repub.   I thought John Sanford was a lying pos, and they should go after the sob if he broke any laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me a lib?  Hahaha!
> 
> Didn't mean you personally.
> 
> Like I said, the better question is who believes their congressperson is honest...
> 
> I'd go so far as to say most of 'em are, on both sides of the aisle too.   But I don't think that's the better question.   In my view, the better question is why aren't you demanding better conduct out of elected officals?
> 
> Can you tell me what Congressman Weiner did that was illegal?
> 
> Nothing as far as I know.   He's still an arrogant asshole who won't tell the truth.
> 
> What did he do that would have pissed you off if he were a Republican?  Personally, I would not be pissed at him if he were a Republican either.  I am not convinced he posted that picture.
> 
> I don't give a crap if he posted the picture or not.   I don't even care if it's him or not.    What I care about is that he's lying about it and trying to cover up something that is probably embarassing.    I don't like to be lied to Immie, or at best jerked around.
> 
> What we want and what we get are two different things.  We get the scum we have in congress because we are complacent and we vote in whoever is the incumbent.  We don't hold them accountable for what they say or do.  We simply keep on electing the crap we do because they are members of the Party that runs America.
> 
> Evidently YOU don't hold them accountable.   I sure as hell do.    You can bet your ass if my congressman pulls this shit I'd vote the bastard out of office.
> 
> Quite honestly, I think this is nothing more than partisan bullshit.  Republicans playing "see the Democrats do it too", whining.  That being said, I have not listened to his "excuses".  I simply don't care enough to do so.
> 
> I don't see a lot of partisanship here.   Bet I would if he was a Repub though.   Care to comment on that?[
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it ain't what you did that's so bad, it's what you did to cover it up.    I do not dine well on a diet of bullshit, and that's what we've been getting from this guy.
Click to expand...


You have a much better impression of Congress than I do because I think they are all corrupt liars.  I don't think they start out that way, I think the system twists them.  

As for holding them accountable, one person can do nothing about it.  The fact is that the voters of this nation worship the two parties that rule the nation.  For some reason, most voters think it achieves a great purpose to vote for their party and thus the rest of us are condemned to suffer their stupidity.

You don't see any partisanship here?  What?  Have you not read any posts but mine?  This whole thread is nothing but conservatives condemning the man and liberals defending him. Only those who cannot or will not read the posts can't see that.   I think I am the only conservative that said "so what?"  One thing you are correct about though.  If he had been a Republican the libs would be doing the condemning here while the conservatives would be making excuses for him.

Immie


----------



## Ravi

Here's a pretty interesting article on how his account _could_ have been hacked.

The most interesting information:


> It is important to note that 18 days prior to the incident, this person, named Dan Wolfe or @patriotusa76  on Twitter, mentioned a rumor he had heard many days before the image  was sent that stated Weiner would be involved in a sex photo scandal  soon:


And:


> Grace Lidia Suarez,  a criminal defense lawyer, figured out how you could upload a yfrog  image with nothing but an email address. A hacker wouldnt even need  Weiners twitter account details to make it appear the image was sent  from his account.


How Anthony Weiners Twitter account could have been hacked | Anthony DeRosa


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Though he didn't come right out and say it, the Fox clip seemed very much like a, "I'm taking the Fifth speech".




"I couldn't say with certitude" is to Weiner what "No controlling legal authority" is to Gore.

Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Here's a pretty interesting article on how his account _could_ have been hacked.
> 
> The most interesting information:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note that 18 days prior to the incident, this person, named Dan Wolfe or @patriotusa76  on Twitter, mentioned a rumor he had heard many days before the image  was sent that stated Weiner would be involved in a sex photo scandal  soon:
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Lidia Suarez,  a criminal defense lawyer, figured out how you could upload a yfrog  image with nothing but an email address. A hacker wouldnt even need  Weiners twitter account details to make it appear the image was sent  from his account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How Anthony Weiners Twitter account could have been hacked | Anthony DeRosa
Click to expand...





The FBI can figure out what happened in a very short time.   



Wolfe has said he'd like this to be investigated.   Weiner has lawyered up.

Do the math.


----------



## Ravi

You right wing loons are skating on thin ice. If he didn't send the picture, you are guilty of defamation.



It is very amusing to watch you all acting like vultures.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> You right wing loons are skating on thin ice. If he didn't send the picture, you are guilty of defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very amusing to watch you all acting like vultures.





As if.

What we're saying is that there should be an investigation to see if Weiner's hacking claims are true.


----------



## Ravi

You might want to go back and delete post #755.


----------



## boedicca

Thanks, but no thanks.

Making a pun is not defamation.

And I'll refer you to the quote in red in my sig.  You are a Case Study for it.


----------



## Oddball

She misspelled "prevert".


----------



## Ravi

Claiming someone is a pervert without any proof is defamation.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Claiming someone is a pervert without any proof is defamation.





Let him sue me.   I'd love to be able to be able to have his computer reviewed during a discovery process.


----------



## WillowTree

My husband is making me a wiener dog for lunch with chili on it. I hope I can eat it.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming someone is a pervert without any proof is defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him sue me.   I'd love to be able to be able to have his computer reviewed during a discovery process.
Click to expand...

I doubt you'll get sued. I'm just pointing out what a little toad you are. Typical rightwingloon.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming someone is a pervert without any proof is defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him sue me.   I'd love to be able to be able to have his computer reviewed during a discovery process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you'll get sued. I'm just pointing out what a little toad you are. Typical rightwingloon.
Click to expand...



Again, I refer to the quote in red in my Signature.

It must really suck for you to go through life lacking any sense of Humour whatsoever - and doubly so when one of your heroes is the brunt of it.


----------



## Ravi

I have sigs turned off.

It has nothing to do with a lack of a sense of humor. It has to do with defaming someone. Weiner can take care of himself. The young woman in the story is the victim of idiots like you and 24/7 FAUX news coverage on the subject. And Breitbart.


----------



## Wiseacre

Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.

   Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.

   As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.   

    If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> I have sigs turned off.
> 
> It has nothing to do with a lack of a sense of humor. It has to do with defaming someone. Weiner can take care of himself. The young woman in the story is the victim of idiots like you and 24/7 FAUX news coverage on the subject. And Breitbart.





Here you go, hun, it's So You!:

*"Nothing is more curious than the almost savage hostility that Humour excites in those who lack it."* - George Saintsbury, A Last Vintage


If the young woman is a victim, the Obvious Reason is that Weiner made her so.  He could have reported the incident immediately.  Instead, his Worst Media Crisis Management in Recent Memory has turned this into a nightmare for her.

How Compassionate of Him.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming someone is a pervert without any proof is defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let him sue me.   I'd love to be able to be able to have his computer reviewed during a discovery process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you'll get sued. I'm just pointing out what a little toad you are. Typical rightwingloon.
Click to expand...


I think "gags" is the current insult to right wingers..


----------



## boedicca

Wiseacre said:


> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?





The House has an ethics manual:

http://oce.house.gov/pdf/2008_House_Ethics_Manual.pdf


The first bullet point on page 13:

*- Conduct themselves at all times in a manner that reflects creditably on the
House*


Weiner's behavior during the Fracas hardly qualifies as being in compliance with this requirement.


----------



## Immanuel

Wiseacre said:


> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?



Thanks for the comments.  Now I see more where you are coming from.

In regards to congress, I think most, if not all, that enter politics do so with the expectation that they can do some good for the country.  I think they even believe that they can beat the temptation that comes with the power that they wield.  I do not believe many, if any, are successful at that.  I think by the time they have reached the level of Congress, they have had to compromise so many times that there is no wiggle room left.

I agree those of us who are fed up with the corruption of both parties not just the other party, have to hold them to standards of decency.  But, unfortunately, I don't think other voters care about standards as long as their party wins and at the moment they vastly outnumber those who do care.  

In regards to the photo posted, I do not find it offensive.  Heck, it is nothing more than an ad for underwear.  To my knowledge, he did not send that photo to an underage woman and he did not try to seduce an underage woman.  

A cover-up?  First, I have not listened to the news accounts of this case.  I have not heard his protestations.  I really just am not all that torn up about this one issue.  I think if he is covering something up, it is most likely that he is protecting the person he now knows "hacked" his account such as a son or grandson.  I can't blame him for that.

The nuts and bolts of my feelings about this particular issue is that the right sees a chance to spill liberal blood and they are taking every opportunity to do so.  I see "Breitbart" on a link and my radar goes off as to the reliability of the story.   Until, I know for a fact that Anthony Weiner is attempting to cover up some crime that I don't even know has been committed right now, I am not going to condemn this man for being embarrassed.  

Now, that being said, I reserve the right to condemn him later if it is discovered that he actually was involved in some kind of a cover-up.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> You right wing loons are skating on thin ice. If he didn't send the picture, you are guilty of defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very amusing to watch you all acting like vultures.




I was unaware his reputation was above the current level.  A requirement to have defamed him.  Just saying.


----------



## whitehall

Anybody wonder why democrats never resign? They don't have to. Democrats have the system rigged so that only republicans are criticized for lapses in moral values. The dirty little secret is that democrats make no claim to family or moral values so they are relatively immune to criticism. Teddy Kennedy had a dead girl in his car and Barney Frank had a male prostitution ring operating out of his apartment and yet neither democrat felt the need to resign from office. The mainstream liberal media creates the outrage factor but the mainstream media isn't the power broker it once was. Let's see how congressman Whiner's case plays out.


----------



## Zoom-boing

boedicca said:


> The best interview I've seen:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner: I Know My Account Was Hacked&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> And here's a great round up:
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Junk Defense - The Daily Beast



Ha ha ha!  It was sooo him!  He can't even bring himself to say there's no undie pic of him out there.  Wadda loooser.  

I saw the pic and it was one of thee most unimpressive packages.  _Evah_.   Perhaps he isn't what - or who - he claims to be.  heh


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ravi said:


> You right wing loons are skating on thin ice. If he didn't send the picture, you are guilty of defamation.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very amusing to watch you all acting like vultures.




8 years of CHIMP jokes amongst 1000'S of other insults with Booooooooooooooooosh and you have the unmitigated gall to come to this thread with your smarmy whines of defamation?? You're a freaking JOKE.


----------



## boedicca

Another unanswered question:  Why Oh Why does Weiner use his High School Picture with That Hair on his Twitter Account?


----------



## Zoom-boing

boedicca said:


> Another unanswered question:  Why Oh Why does Weiner use his High School Picture with That Hair on his Twitter Account?



He's a dweeb.


----------



## Foxfyre

WillowTree said:


> My husband is making me a wiener dog for lunch with chili on it. I hope I can eat it.



Ewwww.  After the infamous pic has been posted here, I'm not sure I'll ever enjoy a hotdog again.


----------



## Ravi

Shocker! Even Breitbart seems to be questioning the honesty of  "patriotusa76"

Here is a string of recent Breitbart tweets, beginning late Wednesday night:              
Come out, come out wherever you are 'Dan Wolfe' @patriotUSA76!  Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.​Is there a real 'Dan Wolfe' @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for  months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing!​Lookin' for some clarifying data from @patriotusa76. Call me. I'm listed. Article coming by 2pm EDT @BigGovt​Embarrassing emails from Weiner tweeter leaked - War Room - Salon.com


----------



## Spoonman

Zoom-boing said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best interview I've seen:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Weiner: I Know My Account Was Hacked&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> And here's a great round up:
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Junk Defense - The Daily Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!  It was sooo him!  He can't even bring himself to say there's no undie pic of him out there.  Wadda loooser.
> 
> I saw the pic and it was one of thee most unimpressive packages.  _Evah_.   Perhaps he isn't what - or who - he claims to be.  heh
Click to expand...


awe come on.  Rachel is totally cute.


----------



## whitehall

Was congressman Weiner responding to porn queen Ginger Lee or was he scammed when a photo of a crotch alleged to be his turned up on his Twitter account? You almost gott laugh about his his lame comment "I don't recognize the photo". The democrat is obviously aware that the coverup is worse than the crime so he dodges the issue instead of issuing a denial. Does he have a whole album of crotch shots at home and doesn't recognize a particular one? Now the weener says he doesn't want the Police involved. He plans to hire a private security agency so he can control the investigation. If it was a republican he would be gone but democrats never quit because they rely on the liberal media to protect them.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno.......I kinda liked and respected Mr. Weiner when he first started out.  

However.........just like I felt when Clinton got a blowjob from Monica........if you did it, admit it, deal with the fallout, and move on with your life.  Besides, it's understandable that the most powerful man in the world (president) would have all sorts of offers coming under the table.  Some chicks are turned on by power.

But......he lied, and that compounded the problem.  When he finally DID admit it, all his credibility with me was gone.  However, I did think he was a decent president, I didn't like being lied to.

David Letterman came out on stage and admitted what he'd done (boning a staffer), made a couple of jokes about it, and it was gone in a week.

If Mr. Weiner did have that photo, say it's him, tell them that a staffer pranked someone, and move on with your life.

Denial of the type he's shelling out?  Nope, I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.......I kinda liked and respected Mr. Weiner when he first started out.
> 
> However.........just like I felt when Clinton got a blowjob from Monica........if you did it, admit it, deal with the fallout, and move on with your life.  Besides, it's understandable that the most powerful man in the world (president) would have all sorts of offers coming under the table.  Some chicks are turned on by power.
> 
> But......he lied, and that compounded the problem.  When he finally DID admit it, all his credibility with me was gone.  However, I did think he was a decent president, I didn't like being lied to.
> 
> David Letterman came out on stage and admitted what he'd done (boning a staffer), made a couple of jokes about it, and it was gone in a week.
> 
> If Mr. Weiner did have that photo, say it's him, tell them that a staffer pranked someone, and move on with your life.
> 
> Denial of the type he's shelling out?  Nope, I don't believe a word of it.


 I'd have respected clinton if monica was at least cute.

you must love obama than. he's lying to you plenty


----------



## boedicca

Hey!   Weinergate is back in Politics!


----------



## boedicca

An Alternate Theory Emerges:

_Third Act Plot Twist? Andrew Breitbart, whose site launched Weinergate, now wants to know who mysterious anti-Weiner tweeter Dan Wolfe (@PatriotUSA76) is. From Breitbarts twitter feed:

Is there a real Dan Wolfe @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing

Your article is based on a person who everyone has assumed to this point is real. But where is that proof!? @ezradulis

Do you know anyone who has talked to Dan Wolfe? @AmericanElephant 

Whats  Breitbart driving at? His colleague Stranahan gives some clues:

@PatriotUSA76 a person that we actually know almost nothing about, by the way. For example, I dont know for sure that their name is Dan Wolfe or even their gender.

*Ace of Spades, who doesnt think there is much mystery left to explain, says Stranahan has a theory about  jilted ex-girlfriends seeking revenge.  Cool! That would turn it from a bad episode of The Good Wife into a good episode of The Good Wife.  For now Breitbart seems to only want Wolfe to prove he is what he seems. 
Come out, come out wherever you are Dan Wolfe @patriotUSA76! Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.*_

Read more: Plot Twist in Weinergate? | The Daily Caller


----------



## FuelRod

Keep in mind this faux outrage from the left is from the same people trying to vilify a 12 year old girl.

Piper Palin Blocks Reporter From Sarah Palin On Bus Tour (VIDEO)


----------



## bodecea

Spoonman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.......I kinda liked and respected Mr. Weiner when he first started out.
> 
> However.........just like I felt when Clinton got a blowjob from Monica........if you did it, admit it, deal with the fallout, and move on with your life.  Besides, it's understandable that the most powerful man in the world (president) would have all sorts of offers coming under the table.  Some chicks are turned on by power.
> 
> But......he lied, and that compounded the problem.  When he finally DID admit it, all his credibility with me was gone.  However, I did think he was a decent president, I didn't like being lied to.
> 
> David Letterman came out on stage and admitted what he'd done (boning a staffer), made a couple of jokes about it, and it was gone in a week.
> 
> If Mr. Weiner did have that photo, say it's him, tell them that a staffer pranked someone, and move on with your life.
> 
> Denial of the type he's shelling out?  Nope, I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have respected clinton if monica was at least cute.
> 
> you must love obama than. he's lying to you plenty
Click to expand...

Apparently cute is not a requirement....We are looking at what Gov Ah-nold was doing for the last 13+ years......


----------



## boedicca

Hey!  Don't hate on Maria!


----------



## Spoonman

bodecea said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno.......I kinda liked and respected Mr. Weiner when he first started out.
> 
> However.........just like I felt when Clinton got a blowjob from Monica........if you did it, admit it, deal with the fallout, and move on with your life.  Besides, it's understandable that the most powerful man in the world (president) would have all sorts of offers coming under the table.  Some chicks are turned on by power.
> 
> But......he lied, and that compounded the problem.  When he finally DID admit it, all his credibility with me was gone.  However, I did think he was a decent president, I didn't like being lied to.
> 
> David Letterman came out on stage and admitted what he'd done (boning a staffer), made a couple of jokes about it, and it was gone in a week.
> 
> If Mr. Weiner did have that photo, say it's him, tell them that a staffer pranked someone, and move on with your life.
> 
> Denial of the type he's shelling out?  Nope, I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have respected clinton if monica was at least cute.
> 
> you must love obama than. he's lying to you plenty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently cute is not a requirement....We are looking at what Gov Ah-nold was doing for the last 13+ years......
Click to expand...


maria?  she looked like ted kennedy with breasts


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> An Alternate Theory Emerges:
> 
> _Third Act Plot Twist? Andrew Breitbart, whose site launched Weinergate, now wants to know who mysterious anti-Weiner tweeter Dan Wolfe (@PatriotUSA76) is. From Breitbarts twitter feed:
> 
> Is there a real Dan Wolfe @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing
> 
> Your article is based on a person who everyone has assumed to this point is real. But where is that proof!? @ezradulis
> 
> Do you know anyone who has talked to Dan Wolfe? @AmericanElephant
> 
> Whats  Breitbart driving at? His colleague Stranahan gives some clues:
> 
> @PatriotUSA76 a person that we actually know almost nothing about, by the way. For example, I dont know for sure that their name is Dan Wolfe or even their gender.
> 
> *Ace of Spades, who doesnt think there is much mystery left to explain, says Stranahan has a theory about  jilted ex-girlfriends seeking revenge.  Cool! That would turn it from a bad episode of The Good Wife into a good episode of The Good Wife.  For now Breitbart seems to only want Wolfe to prove he is what he seems.
> Come out, come out wherever you are Dan Wolfe @patriotUSA76! Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.*_
> 
> Read more: Plot Twist in Weinergate? | The Daily Caller


It's pretty entertaining that all your thoughts are formed by other people.



Anywho....if it turns out Wolfe is a jilted ex then it would make sense that Weiner has acted the ass to the press to protect her identity. She very well could be someone he dated before he got married and that's why he is not entirely sure of the picture.

But none of that would excuse you rightwingloons slavering over this story.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Alternate Theory Emerges:
> 
> _Third Act Plot Twist? Andrew Breitbart, whose site launched Weinergate, now wants to know who mysterious anti-Weiner tweeter Dan Wolfe (@PatriotUSA76) is. From Breitbarts twitter feed:
> 
> Is there a real Dan Wolfe @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing
> 
> Your article is based on a person who everyone has assumed to this point is real. But where is that proof!? @ezradulis
> 
> Do you know anyone who has talked to Dan Wolfe? @AmericanElephant
> 
> Whats  Breitbart driving at? His colleague Stranahan gives some clues:
> 
> @PatriotUSA76 a person that we actually know almost nothing about, by the way. For example, I dont know for sure that their name is Dan Wolfe or even their gender.
> 
> *Ace of Spades, who doesnt think there is much mystery left to explain, says Stranahan has a theory about  jilted ex-girlfriends seeking revenge.  Cool! That would turn it from a bad episode of The Good Wife into a good episode of The Good Wife.  For now Breitbart seems to only want Wolfe to prove he is what he seems.
> Come out, come out wherever you are Dan Wolfe @patriotUSA76! Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.*_
> 
> Read more: Plot Twist in Weinergate? | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty entertaining that all your thoughts are formed by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho....if it turns out Wolfe is a jilted ex then it would make sense that Weiner has acted the ass to the press to protect her identity. She very well could be someone he dated before he got married and that's why he is not entirely sure of the picture.
> 
> But none of that would excuse you rightwingloons slavering over this story.
Click to expand...


IMO, who ever the receiving party was should just be left out of this.  There is no reason to bring them into it.


----------



## boedicca

Don't mind Ravi.  She was born without a funny bone.

But those of us who do have a sense of humor, can enjoy how this story is unfolding.  It's one of the more entertaining political-media Fracasii of recent memory.

Weiner is WEINNING!


----------



## Gadawg73

Wiseacre said:


> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?



1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.

Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime. 
Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?

Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works. 

3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Don't mind Ravi.  She was born without a funny bone.
> 
> But those of us who do have a sense of humor, can enjoy how this story is unfolding.  It's one of the more entertaining political-media Fracasii of recent memory.
> 
> Weiner is WEINNING!



oh it is funny the way it is playing out. it's either a pic of you or it isn't.   how frigging hard can that be to determine?


----------



## Wiseacre

Gadawg73 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
> 2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.
> 
> Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime.
> Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?
> 
> Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works.
> 
> 3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.
Click to expand...



No disrespect, but it doesn't take 30 years of experience to know what's going on.   You are spot on in your assessment IMHO.


----------



## Gadawg73

Wiseacre said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
> 2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.
> 
> Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime.
> Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?
> 
> Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works.
> 
> 3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No disrespect, but it doesn't take 30 years of experience to know what's going on.   You are spot on in your assessment IMHO.
Click to expand...


Good point and I agree!!


----------



## Oddball

Gadawg73 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
> 2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.
> 
> Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime.
> Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?
> 
> Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works.
> 
> 3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.
Click to expand...

_*DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!!!*_

We have a winner!

Give that man a cheroot!


----------



## boedicca

Gadawg73 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
> 2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.
> 
> Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime.
> Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?
> 
> Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works.
> 
> 3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.
Click to expand...




Good post, but #2 is not quite accurate.

As a public official, Weiner does have a responsibility to report a crime given that he publicly announced that a crime had occurred.  Once he made the announcement, the game changed.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of comments Immie.   If you take 535 Americans from all walks of life and all levels of income you're going to find some lyin' cheatin' bastards, but you're also going to find some honest decent folks.   Well I think that's the way it is in Congress.    True, power does corrupt, but to what extent is hard to say.
> 
> Seems to me the rest of us have to make it clear that immoral behavior will get you thrown out of office and illegal behavior will get you thrown in jail.    Subject to the rule of law, and without exception.    It should be the obligation of every citizen to educate themselves on how things work and keep abreast of what's going on.   And the fact that some or even most people aren't doing that is no excuse to not do it yourself.
> 
> As far as partisanship is concerned, I was speaking more about what is being said in Washington and in the media as opposed to this circus.   Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not seeing a whle lot of support for Wiener.   Some are downplaying it, some are taking a wait and see approach before passing judgement, which is fine except this guy is not filing a complaint with the cops or asking for an investigation.    Which presents an image of a coverup.   He hires a lawyer, not to uncover the truth but to make sure he doesn't say something that can be construed later as evidence of guilt.   He's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in CYA.   For me, that is unacceptable.    He's dodging, disembling, changing the subject, if not outright lying.
> 
> If we do not insist on high moral character then how can we truly complain about what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Weiner has every right to hire a private attorney and private security firm to analyze his computer.
> 2. Weiner is not obligated to call the police, state that his computer was hacked into illegally and have the authorities investigate it.
> 
> Weiner did #1 instead of #2 because his attorney advised him that filing a false police report is a crime.
> Guess who advised Weiner to hire the private security company to analyze the computer and have the results as attorney/client privileged work product that does not have to be turned over to police?
> 
> Anyone that has 30 years working these matters and all other forms of litigation both civil and criminal knows exactly how this drill works.
> 
> 3. The American public that knows the drill know damn sure Weiner is fabricating this story for his political life. If he had nothing to hide then the attorney would have had the forensics department of any law enforcement organization conduct the forensics on the computer and lead the complete investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, but #2 is not quite accurate.
> 
> As a public official, Weiner does have a responsibility to report a crime given that he publicly announced that a crime had occurred.  Once he made the announcement, the game changed.
Click to expand...


I tend to agree with Boedicca on this.  If Weiner was a private citizen or posting on Twitter as a private citizen, it would be different.  If my account was hacked, I probably wouldn't report it to anybody but Twitter either.  And nothing would be at stake but my private reputation.

But his account is the account of a U.S. Congressman posting as a U.S. Congressman and being followed because he is a U.S. Congressman.  And that gives him a duty to report the offense committed not against a private citizen, but a Congressman representing the United States of America.   This kind of thing that could be for political advantage cannot be permitted to go unchallenged and unpunished.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

*Mother of young co-ed victim  of Weiner's Wiener picture is furious at Weiner *
_The furious mom of the Seattle college coed at the center of Weinergate yesterday demanded that the cocky congressman come clean about the lewd photo.
_​_"I'm really upset. I feel like he's a person of power and influence, who can make a statement and make all this go away," Carol Mizuguchi said, blasting Rep. Anthony Weiner for his continued snarky sidestepping._

_ "As her mother, I'm really upset," Mizuguchi told The Post. "I'm pissed off at that." _​


----------



## WillowTree

Is it my imagination or is this thread flip flopping?


----------



## driveby

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


Clinton lied to a grand jury, but hey, just play the Reagan Iran contra speech for the millionth time for deflection, moonbat clown......


----------



## Foxfyre

WillowTree said:


> Is it my imagination or is this thread flip flopping?



???  Flipflopping in which direction?

If I was the leftists that are staunchly defending Weiner in this, I would be pushing for him to launch a full scale investigation complete with F.B.I., C.I.A., Homeland Security, and every other resource that is available to a U.S. Congressman.  They might get lucky and find out the hacker was a prominent Republican trying to take down Weiner.

And THEN you could expect the thread to flipflop really quickly.


----------



## Lumpy 1

WillowTree said:


> Is it my imagination or is this thread flip flopping?



 I don't think it's time to lower the pup tent on this one just yet..


----------



## saveliberty

Don't have a twitter account or any pics of my package (that I know of, cough)

This was his Congressional account right?  Seems like something illegal happened then.  Call in the FBI.

None of this is making me want to be in Congress.  As a dad, I agree with the coed's mom.  Using a position of power to hurt a citizen should be a crime too.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

*Weiner "pleads the fifth" on his wiener pic*

WASHINGTON -- 

He's keeping his lips zipped. 



Weasily Rep. Anthony Weiner said this morning he won't talk about his bulging crotch any longer.


Weiner refused to answer any questions and walked back into his office.   

​


----------



## saveliberty

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *Weiner "takes the fifth" on his wiener pic*
> 
> WASHINGTON --
> 
> He's keeping his lips zipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Weasily Rep. Anthony Weiner said this morning he won't talk about his bulging crotch any longer.
> 
> 
> Weiner refused to answer any questions and walked back into his office.
> 
> ​



Pssst.... Weiner!  Your fly's open.


----------



## boedicca

It's kinda TOO LATE.

Those YouTubes of his interviews have lives of their own now.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> An Alternate Theory Emerges:
> 
> _Third Act Plot Twist? Andrew Breitbart, whose site launched Weinergate, now wants to know who mysterious anti-Weiner tweeter Dan Wolfe (@PatriotUSA76) is. From Breitbarts twitter feed:
> 
> Is there a real Dan Wolfe @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing
> 
> Your article is based on a person who everyone has assumed to this point is real. But where is that proof!? @ezradulis
> 
> Do you know anyone who has talked to Dan Wolfe? @AmericanElephant
> 
> Whats  Breitbart driving at? His colleague Stranahan gives some clues:
> 
> @PatriotUSA76 a person that we actually know almost nothing about, by the way. For example, I dont know for sure that their name is Dan Wolfe or even their gender.
> 
> *Ace of Spades, who doesnt think there is much mystery left to explain, says Stranahan has a theory about  jilted ex-girlfriends seeking revenge.  Cool! That would turn it from a bad episode of The Good Wife into a good episode of The Good Wife.  For now Breitbart seems to only want Wolfe to prove he is what he seems.
> Come out, come out wherever you are Dan Wolfe @patriotUSA76! Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.*_
> 
> Read more: Plot Twist in Weinergate? | The Daily Caller



Wow boedicca, that article is perhaps the most logically thought-out thing I've seen out there.

Kudos for posting it.  Thank you.


----------



## boedicca

Happy to be of service.    It truly is Enlightening.


----------



## Vast LWC

Ravi said:


> It's pretty entertaining that all your thoughts are formed by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho....if it turns out Wolfe is a jilted ex then it would make sense that Weiner has acted the ass to the press to protect her identity. She very well could be someone he dated before he got married and that's why he is not entirely sure of the picture.
> 
> But none of that would excuse you rightwingloons slavering over this story.



It also makes sense on the "not wanting to involve the authorities" front, as:

1.  He may still have some feelings for this person.  (perhaps some guilt over the breakup?)

and

2.  Who knows what else she would have to throw at him if he sicked the cops on her?

Of course that would be all speculation, but it makes more sense than most other scenarios.


----------



## saveliberty

The "breakup" would have had to be rather recent one would think.  Not good.


----------



## boedicca

There's one flaw in your theory:   if he were concerned about that, he wouldn't have publicly announced that his account had been hacked.  That's an invitation to the public to want an investigation to take place.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Weiner's New Campaign Song if he runs for Mayor of the city 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx4QL0yi6nQ]YouTube - &#x202a;ZZ Top - Tube Snake Boogie&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.


----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## Lumpy 1

Stephen Colbert also got in on the action: "I see only two options here: Either Anthony Weiner has too many photos of his junk to keep track of, or 'Certitiude' is his nickname for his penis."


----------



## Too Tall

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, the only thing you've struck is your noggin on your head board from the sound of it. I'm just stating facts. Thought you neocon whackjobs were big on facts, no?
> 
> Sure you're family owns a couple of businesses....
> 
> I'm not a Dem, hell I'm not even American....How's that for 'not being too bright' for ya?
> 
> Why do I want an official investigation? You and your fruitloop friends are the ones who thinks this is an issue. I think this is/was a non-issue from the get-go.* And you call me stupid...*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger - I was just coming down to your level..
> 
> Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!
Click to expand...


Is there any chance of exchanging our President for yours?


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:  new-  Next Media Animation.
TIP: Ace of Spades 



YouTube - &#x202a;Weiner Twitter photo scandal and how he could&#39;ve prevented it&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## boedicca

That's why this Fracas won't die anytime soon.  He did everything wrong.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## saveliberty

Seems like if he was innocent, his staff would have helped him develop a better response.  Coverups always unravel this way.


----------



## boedicca

And they would counsel him not to keep changing his responses.  The changing story is a dead giveaway that he is being less than truthful.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades,

as the pressure builds on our fine Rep from NY, we must do all we can to help him.

Rumor in the collective is that Papa Obama might have to make a new Czar position for him....

"Czar Weiner"  sounds good for him


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGVbjBHrD8&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;New Sausage Stuffer&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're stupid. LOL   I don't know you so how the fuck or why do I even care what third world country you're from??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who likes getting down and dirty SluttyMudSlinger -* I was just coming down to your level..*
> 
> Third world?? RATFLMAO!!!!! We are one of the few nations that DIDN'T have a recession...have top notch economic growth, low unemployment, and a currency that is currently (unfortunately for our exports) kicking the US dollar's arse. Yeah, some third-world shithole is where I come from...RATFLMAO!!! Ha!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, a liberal blaming EVERYONE else for his own personal behavior but himself.. JUST LIKE WEINER!!! DR. GRUMPY WEINER!!! lmao  You and Anthony have a lot in common.. Calm down before you burst a vein in your forehead!!
Click to expand...


One has to be riled up to calm down....

What am I blaming you for? I thought being at your level was OK for you, just thought I'd make life easy for you.

Speaking of blaming people, aren't there a gazillion threads on here blaming Obama for everything from bad coffee to global warming?


----------



## Dr Grump

...more importantly, why is Bod so obssessed with Mr Weiner's weiner??


----------



## saveliberty

Its all part of the DC thinking.  All of us are just stupid voters.  Who knew we could actually tell the story is different?


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> And they would counsel him not to keep changing his responses.  The changing story is a dead giveaway that he is being less than truthful.



Well.. I've heard it said that..

"The best way to sound like you know what you're talking about is to know what you're talking about."

The Weiner Dude.. doesn't seem to know what he's talking about...


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Comrades,
good news, the confusion over this whole thing can be contributed to Weiner "twitting"  this to his young co-eds?

Case closed; move along now you right wing racists who want to kill seniors



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wePMYM4av6Q]YouTube - &#x202a;Mickey Mouse Clubhouse HOT DOG Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they would counsel him not to keep changing his responses.  The changing story is a dead giveaway that he is being less than truthful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. I've heard it said that..
> 
> "The best way to sound like you know what you're talking about is to know what you're talking about."
> 
> The Weiner Dude.. doesn't seem to know what he's talking about...
Click to expand...




Correction:  He Couldn't Say With Certitude....


----------



## Vast LWC

saveliberty said:


> Don't have a twitter account or any pics of my package (that I know of, cough)
> 
> This was his Congressional account right?  Seems like something illegal happened then.  Call in the FBI.
> 
> None of this is making me want to be in Congress.  As a dad, I agree with the coed's mom.  Using a position of power to hurt a citizen should be a crime too.



A "congressional" twitter account?

I wasn't aware those existed.  

Do they have those because it's a matter of national security that they be able to "tweet" each other during a crisis?


----------



## boedicca

His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.

Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.


----------



## saveliberty

Vast LWC said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a twitter account or any pics of my package (that I know of, cough)
> 
> This was his Congressional account right?  Seems like something illegal happened then.  Call in the FBI.
> 
> None of this is making me want to be in Congress.  As a dad, I agree with the coed's mom.  Using a position of power to hurt a citizen should be a crime too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "congressional" twitter account?
> 
> I wasn't aware those existed.
> 
> Do they have those because it's a matter of national security that they be able to "tweet" each other during a crisis?
Click to expand...


I have no idea.  I don't tweet.  I guess they say things like, hey did you read this 600 page bill?  How hot is that new page over in Weiner's office?  Stuff like that.


----------



## Trajan

saveliberty said:


> Seems like if he was innocent, his staff would have helped him develop a better response.  Coverups always unravel this way.



 his staff is what got hm here......whooops...


----------



## Neotrotsky




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

One just couldn't with certitude make up this stuff.

Weiner's staff called the cops on a reporter.

The hacking, now that would be a waste of taxpayer's money to report - but a reporter asking questions?  Call The Cops!!!!!!!

_Kramer tried to get an interview with the six-term New York Democrat and as a result had the cops called on her.

Kramer walked in to Weiner&#8217;s office, announced herself as being from CBS 2 in New York City and said she&#8217;d like to see the congressman. Those few words created quite the stir. Doors slammed and people pretended she wasn&#8217;t there.

Finally, brave press secretary David Arnold arrived. The following is the exchange Kramer had with him:

Kramer: &#8220;All I want is for him to say something to his constituents, the people who have to vote for him.&#8221;

Arnold: &#8220;I don&#8217;t think you can say he hasn&#8217;t said anything to his constituents. He spoke for nine hours yesterday.

Kramer: &#8220;But not to anyone in New York. You know, this is the sort of in-the-bunker in the capitol, not to anyone in New York.&#8221;

After Kramer left Weiner&#8217;s office, his staff called the Capitol Police

Police officers asked for identification. One cop told Kramer that if she went into Weiner&#8217;s office and didn&#8217;t leave if she was asked, she could be arrested.

&#8220;If you go to an office and are asked to leave, you can be placed under arrest,&#8221; Officer Michael Miller said.

Kramer responded, &#8220;But I wasn&#8217;t refusing to leave.&#8221;...._

NY Congressman Anthony Weiner Says He's Done Talking About Twitter Photo, Time To Get Back To Work « CBS New York


----------



## Trajan

he needs to just admit it before an investigation pegs him. 

 I'll say it again, he didn't learn the golden rule- the damage of the cover up almost always turns out worse than the crime...but hes such an arrogant , self righteous prick ( no pun intended) he thinks he floats on water....*shrugs*


----------



## boedicca

I think it's too late.    At this point, there are too many sound bites of his changing story for him to come clean and rehab his reputation.

He may still limp along as a rep from a district in NY - but he's not going to be Mayor of NYC, NY next junior Senator, or any other higher office.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ah . . . .yup.

His new nic is 'woody'.   

Woody?  He already did!


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> One just couldn't with certitude make up this stuff.
> 
> Weiner's staff called the cops on a reporter.
> 
> The hacking, now that would be a waste of taxpayer's money to report - but a reporter asking questions?  Call The Cops!!!!!!!
> 
> _Kramer tried to get an interview with the six-term New York Democrat and as a result had the cops called on her.
> 
> Kramer walked in to Weiners office, announced herself as being from CBS 2 in New York City and said shed like to see the congressman. Those few words created quite the stir. Doors slammed and people pretended she wasnt there.
> 
> Finally, brave press secretary David Arnold arrived. The following is the exchange Kramer had with him:
> 
> Kramer: All I want is for him to say something to his constituents, the people who have to vote for him.
> 
> Arnold: I dont think you can say he hasnt said anything to his constituents. He spoke for nine hours yesterday.
> 
> Kramer: But not to anyone in New York. You know, this is the sort of in-the-bunker in the capitol, not to anyone in New York.
> 
> After Kramer left Weiners office, his staff called the Capitol Police
> 
> Police officers asked for identification. One cop told Kramer that if she went into Weiners office and didnt leave if she was asked, she could be arrested.
> 
> If you go to an office and are asked to leave, you can be placed under arrest, Officer Michael Miller said.
> 
> Kramer responded, But I wasnt refusing to leave....._
> 
> NY Congressman Anthony Weiner Says He's Done Talking About Twitter Photo, Time To Get Back To Work « CBS New York





He must not be concerned about saving money for the taxpayers anymore?


----------



## tension

boedicca said:


> Indeed.   A Deviating To The Left Pervert.


OMG!! The Left Pervert and  XOFF news. I will have to do a reassessment of my life choices. I may of missed this perverted injustice, Help


----------



## Neotrotsky




----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Alternate Theory Emerges:
> 
> _Third Act Plot Twist? Andrew Breitbart, whose site launched Weinergate, now wants to know who mysterious anti-Weiner tweeter Dan Wolfe (@PatriotUSA76) is. From Breitbarts twitter feed:
> 
> Is there a real Dan Wolfe @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing
> 
> Your article is based on a person who everyone has assumed to this point is real. But where is that proof!? @ezradulis
> 
> Do you know anyone who has talked to Dan Wolfe? @AmericanElephant
> 
> Whats  Breitbart driving at? His colleague Stranahan gives some clues:
> 
> @PatriotUSA76 a person that we actually know almost nothing about, by the way. For example, I dont know for sure that their name is Dan Wolfe or even their gender.
> 
> *Ace of Spades, who doesnt think there is much mystery left to explain, says Stranahan has a theory about  jilted ex-girlfriends seeking revenge.  Cool! That would turn it from a bad episode of The Good Wife into a good episode of The Good Wife.  For now Breitbart seems to only want Wolfe to prove he is what he seems.
> Come out, come out wherever you are Dan Wolfe @patriotUSA76! Stop hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.*_
> 
> Read more: Plot Twist in Weinergate? | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty entertaining that all your thoughts are formed by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho....if it turns out Wolfe is a jilted ex then it would make sense that Weiner has acted the ass to the press to protect her identity. She very well could be someone he dated before he got married and that's why he is not entirely sure of the picture.
> 
> But none of that would excuse you rightwingloons slavering over this story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, who ever the receiving party was should just be left out of this.  There is no reason to bring them into it.
Click to expand...

Yep. But apparently those that "broke" the story don't care about anyone's privacy.

Color me not surprised.


----------



## Ravi

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *Mother of young co-ed victim  of Weiner's Wiener picture is furious at Weiner *_The furious mom of the Seattle college coed at the center of Weinergate yesterday demanded that the cocky congressman come clean about the lewd photo.
> _​_"I'm really upset. I feel like he's a person of power and influence, who can make a statement and make all this go away," Carol Mizuguchi said, blasting Rep. Anthony Weiner for his continued snarky sidestepping._
> 
> _ "As her mother, I'm really upset," Mizuguchi told The Post. "I'm pissed off at that." _​


What is a co-ed?


----------



## FuelRod

boedicca said:


> His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.



Quite a boner by someone with such political aspirations.


----------



## FuelRod

Ravi said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> *Mother of young co-ed victim  of Weiner's Wiener picture is furious at Weiner *_The furious mom of the Seattle college coed at the center of Weinergate yesterday demanded that the cocky congressman come clean about the lewd photo.
> _​_"I'm really upset. I feel like he's a person of power and influence, who can make a statement and make all this go away," Carol Mizuguchi said, blasting Rep. Anthony Weiner for his continued snarky sidestepping._
> 
> _ "As her mother, I'm really upset," Mizuguchi told The Post. "I'm pissed off at that." _​
> 
> 
> 
> What is a co-ed?
Click to expand...


She's in college.


----------



## Ravi

Dr Grump said:


> ...more importantly, why is Bod so obssessed with Mr Weiner's weiner??


Good question. She recently posted that penises make her say ewwwwwwwwwwww.



Kind of an odd response for a married woman.


----------



## Ravi

FuelRod said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> *Mother of young co-ed victim  of Weiner's Wiener picture is furious at Weiner *_The furious mom of the Seattle college coed at the center of Weinergate yesterday demanded that the cocky congressman come clean about the lewd photo.
> _​_"I'm really upset. I feel like he's a person of power and influence, who can make a statement and make all this go away," Carol Mizuguchi said, blasting Rep. Anthony Weiner for his continued snarky sidestepping._
> 
> _ "As her mother, I'm really upset," Mizuguchi told The Post. "I'm pissed off at that." _​
> 
> 
> 
> What is a co-ed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's in college.
Click to expand...

 A co-ed is someone in college?


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a co-ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A co-ed is someone in college?
Click to expand...


sounds right.  but i also remember those coed naked t-shirts.


----------



## elvis

coed - definition of coed by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Charles_Main

ravi said:


> fuelrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is a co-ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A co-ed is someone in college?
Click to expand...


roflmao! Yes, if that college is open to both Sexes. Traditionally however the Term is usually used to refer to a Girl who goes to a co-sex College or university as opposed to an all girl one. 



> co·ed or co-ed  (kd) informal
> n.
> A woman who attends a coeducational college or university.
> Adj.
> 1. Of or relating to an education system in which both men and women attend the same institution or classes; coeducational: A coed university.
> 2. Open to both sexes: A coed dorm; a coed pool.


----------



## FuelRod

elvis said:


> coed - definition of coed by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



So she's either in college or the wiener was meant for both sexes?


----------



## elvis

FuelRod said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> coed - definition of coed by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's either in college or the wiener was meant for both sexes?
Click to expand...


essentially .


----------



## Neotrotsky

FuelRod said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> coed - definition of coed by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's either in college or the wiener was meant for both sexes?
Click to expand...



I'm sure that will be part of Rep Weiner's investigation...


----------



## Ravi

Well, that's interesting. Apparently only women are called co-eds? It kind of makes her sound slutty.

Not sure if that is the intent?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ravi said:


> Well, that's interesting. Apparently only women are called co-eds? It kind of makes her sound slutty.
> 
> Not sure if that is the intent?




No, that's what the sending of Weiner's pic was meant to do...


----------



## WillowTree

boedicca said:


> I think it's too late.    At this point, there are too many sound bites of his changing story for him to come clean and rehab his reputation.
> 
> He may still limp along as a rep from a district in NY - but he's not going to be Mayor of NYC, NY next junior Senator, or any other higher office.



You said, "limp"


----------



## signelect

just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.


----------



## Ravi

signelect said:


> just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.


You mean tightie whities?

Actually, those were boxer briefs.

Do you people know nothing or what???


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean tightie whities?
> 
> Actually, those were boxer briefs.
> 
> *Do you people know nothing or what???*
Click to expand...


Hey, you didn't know what co-ed meant.


----------



## Neotrotsky

signelect said:


> just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.




They were gray...


----------



## FuelRod

Ravi said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean tightie whities?
> 
> Actually, those were boxer briefs.
> 
> Do you people know nothing or what???
Click to expand...


They were quite tidy though which shows good hygiene.  But gray.


----------



## Zoom-boing

FuelRod said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> just another congressman with a misplaced ego.  who in their right mind want a picture of a guy in tidy wihties.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean tightie whities?
> 
> Actually, those were boxer briefs.
> 
> Do you people know nothing or what???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were quite tidy though which shows good hygiene.  But gray.
Click to expand...


Hey, you'd better watch out that Weinner boy doesn't steal your user name.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Zoom-boing said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean tightie whities?
> 
> Actually, those were boxer briefs.
> 
> Do you people know nothing or what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were quite tidy though which shows good hygiene.  But gray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you'd better watch out that Weinner boy doesn't steal your user name.
Click to expand...



Too Funny!


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean tightie whities?
> 
> Actually, those were boxer briefs.
> 
> Do you people know nothing or what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were quite tidy though which shows good hygiene.  But gray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you'd better watch out that Weinner boy doesn't steal your user name.
Click to expand...


yours is no slouch either


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

2nd Day in a Row Chris Matthews Not Convinced By Weiners Stories, Not Impressed With His Juvenile Behavior

_Matthews also wasnt impressed with Weiners many interviews  yesterday, suggesting Weiner was merely appearing to being exhaustive  without really answering anything. Matthews repeatedly wondered why if Weiner truly had nothing to hide,  then why couldnt he just say I got nothing to do with it!_​


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades,

Good News-  Stand Down people
This story is NOT about Rep Weiner!

When I first saw the title and picture, I too was concerned....








*Naked jogger streaks through Kansas suburb, hops into community pool full of kids *


----------



## Charles_Main

Ravi said:


> Well, that's interesting. Apparently only women are called co-eds? It kind of makes her sound slutty.
> 
> Not sure if that is the intent?



Not sure if it is the intent now, but you are right about it making her sound slutty. Back in the day it was taboo for a woman to go to a co-ed school. Other woman would call them co-ed's and basically meant a slut that was only in school to find a man.


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.



Well... considering how the Democrats have so screwed up our economy for some time to come, perhaps he could be put in charge of setting up rather small tent cities across New York...


----------



## Cal

> The blog Cannonfire, which closed the case yesterday on the so-called "Weinergate" affair when it demonstrated conclusively how anyone could use a simple technique to publish any picture they wanted to another person's Twitter stream, now reports that yfrog.com has disabled the e-mail service that enables such exploits, thereby acknowledging the existence of a security problem and tacitly acknowledging that it has been abused. In short, it is no longer possible for a reasonable person to believe that Rep. Weiner was not framed by an outside party.


.

Daily Kos: The Jig Is Up: Yfrog Disables E-mail Upload Service; Anthony Weiner Stands Vindicated


----------



## Neotrotsky

Even Maddow blogger Will Femia agrees it does not:*Oops, one more consideration:* None of this is meant to say anything conclusive about Congressman Weiner&#8217;s case. There&#8217;s no proof of the spoof in this. It was just to play with the idea of posting to someone else&#8217;s Twitter through their yfrog account.




​tin- foil hat time for the left again,,,,
One would believe the Left demand for a real investigation would be even stronger


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...more importantly, why is Bod so obssessed with Mr Weiner's weiner??
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. She recently posted that penises make her say ewwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an odd response for a married woman.
Click to expand...



Unlike you, I don't jump on all Penii as being desirable.

I'm selective.


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...more importantly, why is Bod so obssessed with Mr Weiner's weiner??
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. She recently posted that penises make her say ewwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an odd response for a married woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't jump on all Penii as being desirable.
> 
> I'm selective.
Click to expand...


Rabid .. Ravi ... indiscriminate penis muncher...


----------



## boedicca

Oh.Mi.Gawd.

J'adore mon cher Lumpity Lumpikins!


----------



## jillian

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... considering how the Democrats have so screwed up our economy for some time to come, perhaps he could be put in charge of setting up rather small tent cities across New York...
Click to expand...


poor lying lumpy.


----------



## Neotrotsky

CNBC
Horror for US Economy as Data Falls off Cliff

"It seems that almost every bit of data about  the health of the US economy has disappointed expectations recently,"  said Riddell, in a note sent to CNBC on Wednesday. "US  house prices have fallen by more than 5 percent year on year, pending  home sales have collapsed and existing home sales disappointed, the  trend of improving jobless claims  has arrested, first quarter GDP wasnt revised upwards by the 0.4  percent forecast, durables goods orders shrank, manufacturing surveys  from Philadelphia Fed, Richmond Fed and Chicago Fed were all very disappointing."

"And thats just in the last week and a bit," said Riddell.​


----------



## Neotrotsky

Thanks again to Superkommissar Maksim at the People's Cube for such fine work

What a FBI investigation would look like.


----------



## gautama

Cal said:


> The blog Cannonfire, which closed the case yesterday on the so-called "Weinergate" affair when it demonstrated conclusively how anyone could use a simple technique to publish any picture they wanted to another person's Twitter stream, now reports that yfrog.com has disabled the e-mail service that enables such exploits, thereby acknowledging the existence of a security problem and tacitly acknowledging that it has been abused. In short, it is no longer possible for a reasonable person to believe that Rep. Weiner was not framed by an outside party.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Daily Kos: The Jig Is Up: Yfrog Disables E-mail Upload Service; Anthony Weiner Stands Vindicated
Click to expand...


Cal, the shit slinger......You are obviously a LIEberrhoidal idiot in need of a frontal lobotomy to remove a diseased brain.


----------



## gautama

Lumpy 1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. She recently posted that penises make her say ewwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of an odd response for a married woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't jump on all Penii as being desirable.
> 
> I'm selective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rabid .. Ravi ... indiscriminate penis muncher...
Click to expand...


Indeed.....that she is.


----------



## gautama

jillian said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... considering how the Democrats have so screwed up our economy for some time to come, perhaps he could be put in charge of setting up rather small tent cities across New York...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor lying lumpy.
Click to expand...


poor delusional LIEberrhoid Pissalian.


----------



## Lumpy 1

jillian said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign for Mayor is toast.  He's a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... considering how the Democrats have so screwed up our economy for some time to come, perhaps he could be put in charge of setting up rather small tent cities across New York...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor lying lumpy.
Click to expand...


Yup.. this Democratic Party lead economy is in great shape....

I mean really... it's just phenomenal what they've accomplished over the past 4 1/2 years..


----------



## boedicca

Another Iowahawk Classic


_Farewell, My Weiner

Excerpts from the new Inspector Dan Rather mystery

Secrets are funny things. The harder you try to keep them under wraps, the harder they spring up in the most embarrassing places. And in my line of business, you learn that no matter how you try thinking about baseball those secrets can jump right out of their soft cotton comfort and put you on ice permanently.

My name is Rather. And I'm a dick.

(snip)

The smaller of the two goons reached inside my lapel and confiscated my heater, a Shure 11X-db that I keep holstered in case of a nasty interview situation.

"Okay Boss, he's clean," said the goon, tossing the mic to his partner. 

"I'm apologize for the brusque treatment, Mr. Rather. Your microphone will be returned. But one can never be too careful these days with media detectives - even ones that are supposed to be on your side," said the man. "Glayyvin!!!"

"Let's cut with the smalltalk, pal," I sneered, interrupting his seizure. "State your name and business."

"U.S. Representative Anthony Weiner. Please, take my card."

"A picture of a pair of BVDs? Is this some sort of joke?"

"Oh, I'm dreadfully sorry... wrong card," he said, slowly, methodically, fumbling through his pockets. "Oh yes, here it is."

I gazed over the elegant engraved card embossed with the Congressional Seal, listing his official telephone numbers and official Turn-Ons and Turn-Offs. It seem to check out.

"Okay, Tony. So humor me. What brings a hot shot DC big wig like you down to the Bowery?"

"I am afraid I'm here on a matter requiring the utmost in discretion, Mr. Rather," he panted, patting his brow with a pair of pink lace panties. "GlaVOINK-snik!! Oivins, in the place with the tweets and the emails, NOICE LAY-DEE!!"

"The Internet mob, eh?" I said, sliding into my chair and removing the notepad from my fedora. "I'm all ears."

"It seems I am the subject of some sort of elaborate extortion ring," he explained, sliding a manila envelope across the desk. Inside was a 8x10 glossy of a pair of grey pair of drawers, apparently packing a snubnosed Derringer...._

iowahawk: Farewell, My Weiner


----------



## saveliberty

Only a tornado in NYC can save Weiner now!


----------



## FuelRod

saveliberty said:


> Only a tornado in NYC can save Weiner now!



Too many potential puns.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Only a tornado in NYC can save Weiner now!





The only thing that could save Weiner is if this entire Fracas were proven to be a big hoax.

His subsequent behavior, however, makes that scenario highly implausible.


----------



## paperview

Well, Breitbart was the one who started all this, telling us right up front something is fishy.

Weiner hasn't done himself any favors the way he has handled this, but  from the start, the stench that pours from Breitbart 10 miles away is  enough to make you look askance at anything he touches....anyway - not many seem to be talking about one pretty  weird thing.  ONLY ONE PERSON  SAW THE ORIGINAL TWEET (and screencapped it).  

That one person has had an extraordinary obsession with Weiner and his tweets and predicted some _three weeks ago_  Weiner would be involved in a sex picture scandal.  He also told Brietbart he had more pictures. <zinger right there>

Now, Breitbart is getting quite worried, cause that one person,  patriotusa76, aka, Dan Wolfe is looking more and more like the dude  responsible.

And get this ----------> Breitbart leaked some pretty creepy emails  from Dan Wolfe, Wolfe is running scared and Breitbart is calling him  out.

Tweets from Breitbart:

Come out, come out wherever you are 'Dan Wolfe' @patriotUSA76! Stop   hiding behind anonymity! Own up to your role & motivation.
7 hours ago via Mobile Web
-------------------------------------
Is there a real 'Dan Wolfe' @PatriotUSA76 or has someone for months   elaborately pretended to be? #Weinergate gets more confusing!
6 hours ago via Mobile Web
-------------------------------------
Lookin' for some clarifying data from @patriotusa76. Call me. I'm listed. Article coming by 2pm EDT @BigGovt
4 hours ago via Mobile Web


----------



## paperview

Some very interesting reading here:

Cannonfire

Also:  Look at the featured story at The Smoking Gun. "The Wolfe At  Anthony Weiner's Front Door - Paranoid Twitter mystery man..."

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/bizarre/dan-wolfe-anthony-weiner-weinergate-632095


----------



## boedicca

Using your logic, anytime somebody reports the news, it's fishy.

Sorry, bub...that doesn't hold water.


----------



## paperview

boedicca said:


> Using your logic, anytime somebody reports the news, it's fishy.
> 
> Sorry, bub...that doesn't hold water.


The definition next to the word_ fishy_ in the dictionary is: Breitbart


----------



## paperview

From this page: Cannonfire

"Dan Wolfe tried to frame a congressman. Even Breitbart has come around to that point of view, it seems. 

You know why? *Because the leaked emails between Breitbart and Dan reveal that Dan threatened to reveal more photos.*

I  don't like Breitbart, but at least he ... is  bright enough to understand the clear implication of that promise.* Dan  more or less admitted that he did not come across that photo by  happenstance.* This was but the first part of an attack that he has  planned for a long time.


----------



## Annie

paperview said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, anytime somebody reports the news, it's fishy.
> 
> Sorry, bub...that doesn't hold water.
> 
> 
> 
> The definition next to the word_ fishy_ in the dictionary is: Breitbart
Click to expand...


Ever hear of Gary Hart?


----------



## boedicca

Please read the Iowahawk piece in post #891.

Do you think it's real or satire?


----------



## paperview

Annie said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, anytime somebody reports the news, it's fishy.
> 
> Sorry, bub...that doesn't hold water.
> 
> 
> 
> The definition next to the word_ fishy_ in the dictionary is: Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of Gary Hart?
Click to expand...

Bizarre comparison.


----------



## paperview

boedicca said:


> Please read the Iowahawk piece in post #891.
> 
> Do you think it's real or satire?


I read it. 

It was pretty stupid.


----------



## boedicca

Ah, another person who falls under the Red Quote in my sig.

It's clear that you've fallen into the trap of Breitbart being the BOOOOOOSSSSHHHHH of the media.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

This Weiner guy is a real creep. There is definitely much more to this story. The usual suspect Democrat wingers will continue to defend him just like they did with John Edwards. All Edwards did was go out and have an affair and a child while his poor Wife suffered with Cancer. I still can't believe so many Democrat wingers defended him. Weiner is a weird little pervert. More will come out on him. Weinergate isn't the end. So stay tuned.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OOOOOOH!

I wish I were a New York City Weiner
That is what I truly want to be
For if I were  Congress person Weiner
All the girls would see an inch of me.


----------



## Ravi

LibocalypseNow said:


> This Weiner guy is a real creep. There is definitely much more to this story. The usual suspect Democrat wingers will continue to defend him just like they did with John Edwards. All Edwards did was go out and have an affair and a child while his poor Wife suffered with Cancer. I still can't believe so many Democrat wingers defended him. Weiner is a weird little pervert. More will come out on him. Weinergate isn't the end. So stay tuned.


No one defended Edwards. Negged for lying.


----------



## boedicca

Skull Pilot said:


> OOOOOOH!
> 
> I wish I were a New York City Weiner
> That is what I truly want to be
> For if I were  Congress person Weiner
> All the girls would see an inch of me.




That caused me to do a Cafe Angry Dragon, you naughty man.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Ravi said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Weiner guy is a real creep. There is definitely much more to this story. The usual suspect Democrat wingers will continue to defend him just like they did with John Edwards. All Edwards did was go out and have an affair and a child while his poor Wife suffered with Cancer. I still can't believe so many Democrat wingers defended him. Weiner is a weird little pervert. More will come out on him. Weinergate isn't the end. So stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> No one defended Edwards. Negged for lying.
Click to expand...


Damn,Neg-Repped again. Must be doing something right. lol!


----------



## Immanuel

Ravi said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Weiner guy is a real creep. There is definitely much more to this story. The usual suspect Democrat wingers will continue to defend him just like they did with John Edwards. All Edwards did was go out and have an affair and a child while his poor Wife suffered with Cancer. I still can't believe so many Democrat wingers defended him. Weiner is a weird little pervert. More will come out on him. Weinergate isn't the end. So stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> No one defended Edwards. Negged for lying.
Click to expand...


Maybe not, but has MSNBC started telling the country that he is a Republican yet? 

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Trojan commericals are about all Weiner has left after his current gig.  Well, Survivor takes just about anybody.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Weiner guy is a real creep. There is definitely much more to this story. The usual suspect Democrat wingers will continue to defend him just like they did with John Edwards. All Edwards did was go out and have an affair and a child while his poor Wife suffered with Cancer. I still can't believe so many Democrat wingers defended him. Weiner is a weird little pervert. More will come out on him. Weinergate isn't the end. So stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> No one defended Edwards. Negged for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not, but has MSNBC started telling the country that he is a Republican yet?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Yea i saw that. MSNBC has reported ole Weiner is a Republican. Do people really watch MSNBC for News? That just seems so bizarre & a bit frightening to me. lol! Ole Weiner is definitely a hardcore Socialist/Progressive Democrat. Tha fuck's wrong with MSNBC?


----------



## Liability

This whole ordeal has been very hard on Weiner.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Liability said:


> This whole ordeal has been very hard on Weiner.



  That was a good one!


Wait . . . . shouldn't it read "This whole ordeal has been A very hard on Weiner?"


----------



## Liability

Weiner says he was hacked.

I wonder if it isn't obvious that he is the photographer?

So who "hacked" his images?

Might it have been Congressman Weiner?

He doesn't want to go to the FBI because that might expose him.  Nobody really wants Weiner exposed.

And it would be a Federal crime to make a false report to a Federal agent.  That kind of thing could lead to a stiff sentence.

Weiner doesn't want it to get out of hand.


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## saveliberty

This whole Weiner thing seems like its hard to swallow for the Democrats.  I think the don't ask, don't tell policy should be considered here.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## FuelRod

Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?


----------



## Foxfyre

FuelRod said:


> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?



Dunno.  It would depend on whether "Smith" handled the affair as badly as Weiner has handled it.






But it sure wouldn't have been as much fun.  






EDIT:  Sorry Oddball.  I didn't see yours when I posted mine.


----------



## saveliberty

FuelRod said:


> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?



Still could have been a problem, if his first name was Tweet, Boxer or Dick.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Oddball said:


>


----------



## saveliberty

Foxfyre said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno.  It would depend on whether "Smith" handled the affair as badly as Weiner has handled it.
> 
> But it sure wouldn't have been as much fun.
Click to expand...


I relish this.  Can somebody get me some onions?  I don't trust the coney sauce.


----------



## FuelRod

Foxfyre said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno.  It would depend on whether "Smith" handled the affair as badly as Weiner has handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it sure wouldn't have been as much fun.
Click to expand...



Yes he really "blew" it didn't he?


----------



## Liability

Hacked Weiner.  Two words I don't like to read so close together.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno......this is why I've always said that Twitter is for twits.

Besides, you can't adequately convey a cogent, logical thought in 140 characters or less.

Interestingly enough, researchers have now shown that Twitter and messaging combined with spell check kinda erodes a persons ability to spell.


----------



## Oddball

FuelRod said:


> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?


Or Johnson?


----------



## Foxfyre

Oddball said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?
> 
> 
> 
> Or Johnson?
Click to expand...


Reminds me of the days on the Texas South Plains when we affectionately referred to Petersburg TX as Dicksville.  And no need to explain how we pronounced Assaria on down the road.


----------



## FuelRod

Oddball said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?
> 
> 
> 
> Or Johnson?
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

FuelRod said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this thread have 500 posts if his name was Smith?
> 
> 
> 
> Or Johnson?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I was going to suggest Rod Johnson.


----------



## Liability

Richard Willie "Pete" Johnson could be a contendah.


----------



## Liability

Little Anthony was GOING to appear at a Dem Convention in Milwaukee, but

WEINER WITHDREW.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> Little Anthony was GOING to appear at a Dem Convention in Milwaukee, but
> 
> WEINER WITHDREW.



It's really hard not to feel sorry for the guy.  He would probably give his right arm to be able to undo all those stupid remarks over the last several days - or unsend that photo if he in fact did send it and it is beginning to look more and more like he probably did but inadvertently did so publically instead of privately.



> Updated: June 3, 2011
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY) has canceled his speaking appearance at the state Democratic Convention on Friday night in Milwaukee.
> 
> Graeme Zielinski, party spokesman, confirmed the cancellation and said the decision was Weiner's, and that the party's invitation to him was still good.
> 
> "It's understandable, considering what's going on," Zielinski added.
> 
> Weiner, an outspoken liberal voice in Congress, has been in the midst of a controversy over a photo of a male crotch in underpants sent to a female Twitter follower of his.
> 
> Weiner has denied sending the photo and says his Twitter account was hacked, but he has not denied  the photo might be of him. The story has occupied much of the political world for the past few days.
> 
> Weiner was to be one of the main speakers at the convention, which starts today . . . .
> Weiner won't address convention in Milwaukee - JSOnline


----------



## FuelRod

You said "hard" and "right arm" 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-te0pEIa9U]YouTube - &#x202a;Beavis and Butthead laugh for 10 minutes (No Annotations)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> It's really hard not to feel sorry for the guy.  He would probably give his right arm to be able to undo all those stupid remarks over the last several days - or unsend that photo if he in fact did send it and it is beginning to look more and more like he probably did but inadvertently did so publically instead of privately.




Actually, I don't find it hard at all.

He is a hyper-partisan attack dog in Congress.   He himself mishandled his interactions with the media.   His pain is all self-inflicted.

And it's a pretty safe guess that if the subject of this Fracas were on the opposite side of the aisle, he'd be calling for his resignation.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.
> 
> Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.



Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".

Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.
> 
> Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
Click to expand...




Have you seen the recent news about China being suspected of hacking high U.S. government offiials' Google accounts?  Those aren't officially maintained by the U.S. government accounts either - but the hacking is viewed as serious.

Weiner used his twitter account a part of his professional (and apparently other) communication.


----------



## Foxfyre

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.
> 
> Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
Click to expand...


The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was REP Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.

You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.

And you were so charitable and understanding and forgiving too when it was Sarah Palin's Twitter account that was the center of controversy, right?


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.
> 
> Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was [B] Rep[/B] Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
Click to expand...


So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was [B] Rep[/B] Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



Nobody's blaming him for having a Twitter account.  Millions of people have them and are able to avoid sending auto-crotch shots to thousands of strangers.

We do have a valid criticism of his posting accusation and making claims that his account was hacked, and then not reporting it to the proper authorities.


----------



## Foxfyre

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was [B] Rep[/B] Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Immie.  Come on.  You aren't a rabid leftist who draws conclusions like that.  I have not faulted Weiner at all or anybody else using Twitter to communicate with constituents.  Practically everybody famous or in politics does.

The point I was making that it was a CONGRESSMAN'S account that was hacked, if it was indeed hacked, in this case and that IS more serious than hacking a private citizen's account.  And it should be dealt with by federal authorities lest more be encouraged to tap into private communications and information of elected officials.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was [B] Rep[/B] Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's blaming him for having a Twitter account.  Millions of people have them and are able to avoid sending auto-crotch shots to thousands of strangers.
> 
> We do have a valid criticism of his posting accusation and making claims that his account was hacked, and then not reporting it to the proper authorities.
Click to expand...


As I said before, I have not (and still have not) listened to his excuses.  I really don't care about this issue all that much.  Maybe if I followed it more than just on this site, I might, but right now I just don't care about it... too many other things going on in my life.

I can from what little I know, understand why he might at first claim the account was hacked.  I do not understand what is so bad about the picture that was sent.  It is not something I am all worked up about.  I definitely would not call it porn.

Beyond that... his is a politician.  Regardless, of party, I expect the denials/excuses/cover-ups coming from a politician.  

I suppose I am taking a wait and see attitude regarding this.  I'm waiting to see if there is any meat to [t]his thing or if it turns out to be nothing more than political point making by the right.  Based on the picture there is not much meat to this.    Which puts the odds highly in favor of the point making by the right.

Immie


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His account was RepWeiner, and he used it to communicate with his constituents.
> 
> Please refer to post #826 for what he should have done if he just wanted to meet Hawt Chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he used the account to communicate with constituents does not make it an official "Congressional Account".
> 
> Just like if he uses a ball-point pen to communicate with constituents said pen does not become an official "Congressional Pen".
Click to expand...


So... the restroom foot tapper.... was hat his_ official congressional foot?_


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was [B] Rep[/B] Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immie.  Come on.  You aren't a rabid leftist who draws conclusions like that.  I have not faulted Weiner at all or anybody else using Twitter to communicate with constituents.  Practically everybody famous or in politics does.
> 
> The point I was making that it was a CONGRESSMAN'S account that was hacked, if it was indeed hacked, in this case and that IS more serious than hacking a private citizen's account.  And it should be dealt with by federal authorities lest more be encouraged to tap into private communications and information of elected officials.
Click to expand...


That is why I am asking that question of you.  What I was understanding from your post just didn't make sense.

But, this post makes me want to know why a Congressman's account is more important than my own.

Immie


----------



## Vast LWC

Foxfyre said:


> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was REP Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> And you were so charitable and understanding and forgiving too when it was Sarah Palin's Twitter account that was the center of controversy, right?



Yes, it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.

That is quite a different thing from "it was a congressional account that was hacked".

For example: the Congressman's twitter account is not a place where he would be posting confidential national security information.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Vast LWC said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was REP Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> And you were so charitable and understanding and forgiving too when it was Sarah Palin's Twitter account that was the center of controversy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> That is quite a different thing from "it was a congressional account that was hacked".
> 
> For example: the Congressman's twitter account is not a place where he would be posting confidential national security information.
Click to expand...


He says it was hacked.  He also claims to not know if the picture is of himself.  He's full of shit.


----------



## Vast LWC

Soggy in NOLA said:


> So... the restroom foot tapper.... was hat his_ official congressional foot?_



Hope not, or he used congressional property in the commission of a crime.

There are 2 major differences between Weiner's supposed act and Craig's act:

1.  Weiner is not an anti-gay activist engaging in gay activities.  The problem with Craig was not his sexual activities, but his hypocrisy concerning his sexual activities.

If Craig had been a representative in Brooklyn, and a liberal, it wouldn't have been such a big deal, as he wouldn't have been preaching anti-gay propaganda all his life.

and

2.  Craig committed a crime, Weiner did not.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the restroom foot tapper.... was hat his_ official congressional foot?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not, or he used congressional property in the commission of a crime.
> 
> There are 2 major differences between Weiner's supposed act and Craig's act:
> 
> 1.  Weiner is not an anti-gay activist engaging in gay activities.  The problem with Craig was not his sexual activities, but his hypocrisy concerning his sexual activities.
> 
> If Craig had been a representative in Brooklyn, and a liberal, it wouldn't have been such a big deal, as he wouldn't have been preaching anti-gay propaganda all his life.
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  Craig committed a crime, Weiner did not.
Click to expand...


What exactly was the crime again?  Foot tapping in a men's room or being a hypocrite?


----------



## Vast LWC

Soggy in NOLA said:


> He says it was hacked.  He also claims to not know if the picture is of himself.  He's full of shit.



That was Fox who used the term hacked, I was disputing the term congressional.

Though I believe him when he said it was, I won't say that that is a fact, as I do not know that to be the case.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... the restroom foot tapper.... was hat his_ official congressional foot?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not, or he used congressional property in the commission of a crime.
> 
> There are 2 major differences between Weiner's supposed act and Craig's act:
> 
> 1.  Weiner is not an anti-gay activist engaging in gay activities.  The problem with Craig was not his sexual activities, but his hypocrisy concerning his sexual activities.
> 
> If Craig had been a representative in Brooklyn, and a liberal, it wouldn't have been such a big deal, as he wouldn't have been preaching anti-gay propaganda all his life.
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  Craig committed a crime, Weiner did not.
Click to expand...




Translation:

Craig is a Republican, so he's guilty.

Weiner is a Democrat, so he's not guilty.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Frankly, I don't think Weiner committed a crime either.  Is he a creepy fucker?  Definitely.  But I've thought that ever since I saw him screeching like a stuck pig on Capital Hill.

But he ain't no criminal.


----------



## Vast LWC

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What exactly was the crime again?  Foot tapping in a men's room or being a hypocrite?



The charge was "Lewd Conduct".  Personally I don't even think what he did should have been criminal, but then, I don't live in Minnesota.


----------



## Foxfyre

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As long as he was not using it to transmit any classified material what difference does it make?  With all the people that communicate via facebook, twitter and what have you, you can't blame an official for using that manner of communication when it is available.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immie.  Come on.  You aren't a rabid leftist who draws conclusions like that.  I have not faulted Weiner at all or anybody else using Twitter to communicate with constituents.  Practically everybody famous or in politics does.
> 
> The point I was making that it was a CONGRESSMAN'S account that was hacked, if it was indeed hacked, in this case and that IS more serious than hacking a private citizen's account.  And it should be dealt with by federal authorities lest more be encouraged to tap into private communications and information of elected officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I am asking that question of you.  What I was understanding from your post just didn't make sense.
> 
> But, this post makes me want to know why a Congressman's account is more important than my own.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


It might or not be more important in the grand scheme of things.  But the fact that it is a U.S. Congressman posting as a U.S. Congresman that makes that account property of the people of the United States.   If your account is hacked and an embarrassing photo is posted you and perhaps those closest to you will be angry and embarrassed.  But no harm is done outside of your social and perhaps professional circles.

When a U.S. Congressman's account is compromised it can be far more serious as it can affect pending legislation, foreign relations, or upcoming elections.  Nobody should be able to be attacked, embarrassed, and/or destroyed with impunity; but most especially a high level official should not be attacked as it could be specifically to influence political outcomes.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it was hacked.  He also claims to not know if the picture is of himself.  He's full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was Fox who used the term hacked, I was disputing the term congressional.
> 
> Though I believe him when he said it was, I won't say that that is a fact, as I do not know that to be the case.
Click to expand...




No it's not.

Weiner himself posted a Tweet shortly after the Weiner Pic appeared claiming that his "FB account had been hacked".  He's also on the record in quite a few interviews and public statements claiming that his account had been hacked, then he called it a prank.

He MADE this into a Media Crisis via his evasions and insane comments.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly was the crime again?  Foot tapping in a men's room or being a hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charge was "Lewd Conduct".  Personally I don't even think what he did should have been criminal, but then, I don't live in Minnesota.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Who are these people looking for sex in restrooms?

Nasty fuckers.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Translation:
> 
> Craig is a Republican, so he's guilty.
> 
> Weiner is a Democrat, so he's not guilty.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.



Incorrect.

If Craig had been a "Log Cabin" republican, there would have been no scandal, and the misdemeanor charges against him probably would have disappeared.

But since he was a champion of anti-gay legislation, it was quite a scandal.

In Weiner's case, there is no Hypocrisy, as he is not a champion of, say, "sanctity of marriage" laws, and there is no law that has been broken for him to be charged in the first place.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.


----------



## boedicca

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.




I bet you didn't post pics of it on the internets.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

boedicca said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't post pics of it on the internets.
Click to expand...




Nope... but AL Gore hadn't invented it yet.  Shit, I had just bought my first IBM PC AT.

Geeze Louise... I just dated myself.


----------



## Vast LWC

To give a good example:

In David Vitter's case, there really wasn't that much of a story on the hypocrisy, as Vitter was not a champion of anti-prostitution.

Of course, soliciting prostitution is a semi-serious crime, so there was that...

But Vitter's case didn't get nearly the coverage of Craig.


----------



## Immanuel

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The account was not Anthony Weiner private citizen as most of us have Twitter accounts.  His was REP Anthony Weiner and he clearly identified himself as a member of Congress and was being followed by thousands because he was a member of Congress.
> 
> You can spin this any way you want, but it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> And you were so charitable and understanding and forgiving too when it was Sarah Palin's Twitter account that was the center of controversy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> That is quite a different thing from "it was a congressional account that was hacked".
> 
> For example: the Congressman's twitter account is not a place where he would be posting confidential national security information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He says it was hacked.  He also claims to not know if the picture is of himself.  He's full of shit.
Click to expand...


I find that part about not knowing whether or not it was a picture of himself to be absolutely unbelievable.  Duh!  Have you ever posed for a picture in your underwear like that?  Give me a break!

But then, who knows what admitting to posing as such might do to a politician's career?

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't post pics of it on the internets.
Click to expand...


Or if somebody did, Soggy would be embarrassed and perhaps some relationships would be compromised, but it would be unlikely to affect national legislation or policy or it wouldn't be somebody trying to knock somebody out of competition for an elective seat in Congress.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Immanuel said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a Congressman's account that was hacked.
> 
> That is quite a different thing from "it was a congressional account that was hacked".
> 
> For example: the Congressman's twitter account is not a place where he would be posting confidential national security information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says it was hacked.  He also claims to not know if the picture is of himself.  He's full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that part about not knowing whether or not it was a picture of himself to be absolutely unbelievable.  Duh!  Have you ever posed for a picture in your underwear like that?  Give me a break!
> 
> But then, who knows what admitting to posing as such might do to a politician's career?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


It kinda begs the question.. how many pictures of this guy in his drawers are floating around that's he's totally lost count?


----------



## Vast LWC

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.



No defense needed, I've done that before.  Women love that "danger of getting caught" stuff, and I'm not the type to hold them back.  LOL.


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immie.  Come on.  You aren't a rabid leftist who draws conclusions like that.  I have not faulted Weiner at all or anybody else using Twitter to communicate with constituents.  Practically everybody famous or in politics does.
> 
> The point I was making that it was a CONGRESSMAN'S account that was hacked, if it was indeed hacked, in this case and that IS more serious than hacking a private citizen's account.  And it should be dealt with by federal authorities lest more be encouraged to tap into private communications and information of elected officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I am asking that question of you.  What I was understanding from your post just didn't make sense.
> 
> But, this post makes me want to know why a Congressman's account is more important than my own.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might or not be more important in the grand scheme of things.  But the fact that it is a U.S. Congressman posting as a U.S. Congresman that makes that account property of the people of the United States.   If your account is hacked and an embarrassing photo is posted you and perhaps those closest to you will be angry and embarrassed.  But no harm is done outside of your social and perhaps professional circles.
> 
> When a U.S. Congressman's account is compromised it can be far more serious as it can affect pending legislation, foreign relations, or upcoming elections.  Nobody should be able to be attacked, embarrassed, and/or destroyed with impunity; but most especially a high level official should not be attacked as it could be specifically to influence political outcomes.
Click to expand...


Don't take this wrong but poppycock!

His account is no more important than mine.  He's no more important than me.  

Then again, convincing him of that might be a little difficult, but that just makes him arrogant.

Immie


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Vast LWC said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sex with a girl in a restaurant bathroom once, but in my defense, I was drunk as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No defense needed, I've done that before.  Women love that "danger of getting caught" stuff, and I'm not the type to hold them back.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Oh this chick was a nut.

I guess that's why I later married her.


----------



## Charles_Main

If this guy was anything other than a far left, screaming Liberal Democrat. He would already be gone. The Notorious Liberal Media Double Standard is in full effect. He's Liberal, and a Democrat, so We will ignore that he is a perverted freak and a liar!


----------



## boedicca

Charles_Main said:


> If this guy was anything other than a far left, screaming Liberal Democrat. He would already be gone. The Notorious Liberal Media Double Standard is in full effect. He's Liberal, and a Democrat, so will ignore that he is a perverted freak and a liar!





Chris Lee was gone in a few hours.

Weiner has dug in and engaged in one of the worst Media Messaging Campaigns of recent memory.


----------



## Immanuel

Vast LWC said:


> To give a good example:
> 
> In David Vitter's case, there really wasn't that much of a story on the hypocrisy, as Vitter was not a champion of anti-prostitution.
> 
> Of course, soliciting prostitution is a semi-serious crime, so there was that...
> 
> But Vitter's case didn't get nearly the coverage of Craig.



Sort of like Jimmy Swaggart's scandal.  If he had not been a hell fire and brimstone TV Evangelist no one would have known about his escapades.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Maybe, just maybe, that is a picture of one of his pages.


----------



## Foxfyre

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I am asking that question of you.  What I was understanding from your post just didn't make sense.
> 
> But, this post makes me want to know why a Congressman's account is more important than my own.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might or not be more important in the grand scheme of things.  But the fact that it is a U.S. Congressman posting as a U.S. Congresman that makes that account property of the people of the United States.   If your account is hacked and an embarrassing photo is posted you and perhaps those closest to you will be angry and embarrassed.  But no harm is done outside of your social and perhaps professional circles.
> 
> When a U.S. Congressman's account is compromised it can be far more serious as it can affect pending legislation, foreign relations, or upcoming elections.  Nobody should be able to be attacked, embarrassed, and/or destroyed with impunity; but most especially a high level official should not be attacked as it could be specifically to influence political outcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't take this wrong but poppycock!
> 
> His account is no more important than mine.  He's no more important than me.
> 
> Then again, convincing him of that might be a little difficult, but that just makes him arrogant.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You can call it poppycock if you wish.

Homeland Security takes it a whole lot more seriously than you do.

And I think if it was somebody you admired who was sabotaged for the purpose of ruining his election chances or to derail some important initiative, you wouldn't be so cavalier about it either.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy was anything other than a far left, screaming Liberal Democrat. He would already be gone. The Notorious Liberal Media Double Standard is in full effect. He's Liberal, and a Democrat, so will ignore that he is a perverted freak and a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Lee was gone in a few hours.
> 
> Weiner has dug in and engaged in one of the worst Media Messaging Campaigns of recent memory.
Click to expand...

 
it's going to eventually bite him in the boxers..._maybe_...


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Maybe, just maybe, that is a picture of one of his pages.





If that were the case, he wouldn't have exposed himself with the truly epically stupid comment that he "couldn't say with certitude" that it wasn't his crotch shot.


----------



## percysunshine

I am sooo behind the curve on this one. Been out of town for a while. How do  you twitter a dick picture?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Immanuel said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> To give a good example:
> 
> In David Vitter's case, there really wasn't that much of a story on the hypocrisy, as Vitter was not a champion of anti-prostitution.
> 
> Of course, soliciting prostitution is a semi-serious crime, so there was that...
> 
> But Vitter's case didn't get nearly the coverage of Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like Jimmy Swaggart's scandal.  If he had not been a hell fire and brimstone TV Evangelist no one would have known about his escapades.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




Nice theory if it was really true.

Just look at Edwards, Kennedy, Studd, Frank, to see the Left and MSM holds themselves to lower standards.

What since Frank is for gay marriage, someone can run a prostitution ring out of his house and it is OK?

How about the Rev Jackson and his "love child"? Then again, Jackson may be a Rev of a religion where they preach adultery ....


------

As for Weiner, he pushed for bills to "fight" sexual harassment on college campuses...sort of hypocritical and ironic 

How about being faithful to one's marriage vows? Such behaviour makes one a hypocrite. 
If a politician's own spouse can't trust them- why should we?



The left's excuse on why they hold themselves to lower standards tends to be disingenuous and poor cover for an excuse.


The hypocrisy is more universal in nature and applies to ALL politicians.
They all try to pass laws to make us behave in their moral sense of the world.
Therefore, when they act immorally, they should be held to higher standard


----------



## boedicca

percysunshine said:


> I am sooo behind the curve on this one. Been out of town for a while. How do  you twitter a dick picture?





Apparently it's accomplished via a bizarre ritual involving watching hockey, a microwave, facebook, and a hacker...errrr...prankster.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, that is a picture of one of his pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, he wouldn't have exposed himself with the truly epically stupid comment that he "couldn't say with certitude" that it wasn't his crotch shot.
Click to expand...


Exactly.   And that is what makes it less and less plausible that his 'account was hacked'.  But his name DOES lend plausibility to it being a prank.

Nevertheless, if his account was hacked for the purpose of embarrassing or compromising him, he should be bringing his full congressional authority to investigate it into play here.

The fact that he has not brings us back to the Occam's Razor most likely conclusion that he tweeted his crotch to the young lady and inadvertently posted it publically instead of sending it privately.


----------



## percysunshine

boedicca said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo behind the curve on this one. Been out of town for a while. How do  you twitter a dick picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's accomplished via a bizarre ritual involving watching hockey, a microwave, facebook, and a hacker...errrr...prankster.
Click to expand...


That explains everything....thanks.


----------



## saveliberty

percysunshine said:


> I am sooo behind the curve on this one. Been out of town for a while. How do  you twitter a dick picture?



It all starts with the idea that this is going to get me laid or be really funny.  Probably drinking involved just shortly before that.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

It still begs the question, if by chance, you get the bizarre idea of taking a picture of yourself, sporting wood in your underwear, and sending it to some girl... doesn't simultaneously, another thought pop in that says... "hey, psycho, YOU'RE A FUCKING CONGRESSMAN!"???


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Weiner is such a perv. Just look at his little rat face. What a weirdo. The MSM will try to let this go because he's a Democrat but most people know his "Hacker" story is such Bullshit. If he was a Republican,CNN & NBC would have already lynched the guy. They did this with John Edwards too. And we all know how that turned out. Weiner is a bizarre little perv. Case Closed.


----------



## The T

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, that is a picture of one of his pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, he wouldn't have exposed himself with the truly epically stupid comment that he "couldn't say with certitude" that it wasn't his crotch shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. And that is what makes it less and less plausible that his 'account was hacked'. But his name DOES lend plausibility to it being a prank.
> 
> Nevertheless, if his account was hacked for the purpose of embarrassing or compromising him, he should be bringing his full congressional authority to investigate it into play here.
> 
> The fact that he has not brings us back to the Occam's Razor most likely conclusion that he tweeted his crotch to the young lady and inadvertently posted it publically instead of sending it privately.
Click to expand...

 
I belive this is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Neotrotsky

percysunshine said:


> I am sooo behind the curve on this one. Been out of town for a while. How do  you twitter a dick picture?




Ask Rep Weiner...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I've asked a few girls I know about it and overwhelmingly the response has been "that's just gross".  None seem turned on by the idea of getting a pic of some guy's wood.


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might or not be more important in the grand scheme of things.  But the fact that it is a U.S. Congressman posting as a U.S. Congresman that makes that account property of the people of the United States.   If your account is hacked and an embarrassing photo is posted you and perhaps those closest to you will be angry and embarrassed.  But no harm is done outside of your social and perhaps professional circles.
> 
> When a U.S. Congressman's account is compromised it can be far more serious as it can affect pending legislation, foreign relations, or upcoming elections.  Nobody should be able to be attacked, embarrassed, and/or destroyed with impunity; but most especially a high level official should not be attacked as it could be specifically to influence political outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this wrong but poppycock!
> 
> His account is no more important than mine.  He's no more important than me.
> 
> Then again, convincing him of that might be a little difficult, but that just makes him arrogant.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can call it poppycock if you wish.
> 
> Homeland Security takes it a whole lot more seriously than you do.
> 
> And I think if it was somebody you admired who was sabotaged for the purpose of ruining his election chances or to derail some important initiative, you wouldn't be so cavalier about it either.
Click to expand...


That will be hard to prove because right now there is not a damned one of them that I admire.

By the way, are you saying you admire Rep. Weiner?  

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Soggy in NOLA said:


> It still begs the question, if by chance, you get the bizarre idea of taking a picture of yourself, sporting wood in your underwear, and sending it to some girl... doesn't simultaneously, another thought pop in that says... "hey, psycho, YOU'RE A FUCKING CONGRESSMAN!"???



I find myself woefully short on stupid, tweeting or congressional experience.  Sorry.  I do recognize stupid when I hear about it.  Maybe Weiner should get a Mike Tyson tatoo?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

saveliberty said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still begs the question, if by chance, you get the bizarre idea of taking a picture of yourself, sporting wood in your underwear, and sending it to some girl... doesn't simultaneously, another thought pop in that says... "hey, psycho, YOU'RE A FUCKING CONGRESSMAN!"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself woefully short on stupid, tweeting or congressional experience.  Sorry.  I do recognize stupid when I hear about it.  Maybe Weiner should get a Mike Tyson tatoo?
Click to expand...


Perhaps... I just don't get this sort of thing... like when Favre did it.  It's just bizarre to me.


----------



## Foxfyre

Am I following the logic here accurately?

Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?

If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?

But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?

Is that the argument here?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Foxfyre said:


> Am I following the logic here accurately?
> 
> Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?
> 
> If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?
> 
> But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?
> 
> Is that the argument here?



Regrettably, by a few here, yes.


----------



## saveliberty

Well, your judgemental of someone if you see this as wrong and say something Foxfyre and we all know that is wrong in the liberal mindset of many.  Sadly, you are correct.


----------



## boedicca

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I following the logic here accurately?
> 
> Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?
> 
> If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?
> 
> But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?
> 
> Is that the argument here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettably, by a few here, yes.
Click to expand...



Hence the New New Ethics:  As Democrats have decided not to have any, they get a pass on all kinds of egregious behavior; and the GO..scratch that, Anyone Who Opposes the Progressive Agenda is held to a ridiculously unachievable standard of perfection.


----------



## saveliberty

See, redistributing wealth gives them the free pass...


----------



## percysunshine

There should be a line up to identify the dick....Coach Beulah Balbricker will be the Judge...


----------



## Immanuel

Neotrotsky said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> To give a good example:
> 
> In David Vitter's case, there really wasn't that much of a story on the hypocrisy, as Vitter was not a champion of anti-prostitution.
> 
> Of course, soliciting prostitution is a semi-serious crime, so there was that...
> 
> But Vitter's case didn't get nearly the coverage of Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like Jimmy Swaggart's scandal.  If he had not been a hell fire and brimstone TV Evangelist no one would have known about his escapades.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice theory if it was really true.
> 
> Just look at Edwards, Kennedy, Studd, Frank, to see the Left and MSM holds themselves to lower standards.
> 
> What since Frank is for gay marriage, someone can run a prostitution ring out of his house and it is OK?
> 
> How about the Rev Jackson and his "love child"? Then again, Jackson may be a Rev of a religion where they preach adultery ....
Click to expand...


But correct me if I am wrong, isn't that the whole point of my argument?

The left doesn't stand for morals of any kind, therefore, when they get caught with their ding-a-ling's in the wrong place everyone shrugs their shoulders and says, "well, at least he is not a hypocrite about it." Whereas, if he had been someone like a TV Evangelist who had decried prostitution for years and gets himself photographed welcoming a known prostitute into his room (I believe that was all they caught Swaggart actually doing) everyone points at him and screams... "You damned hypocrite!"






Neotrotsky said:


> As for Weiner, he pushed for bills to "fight" sexual harassment on college campuses...sort of hypocritical and ironic
> 
> How about being faithful to one's marriage vows? Such behaviour makes one a hypocrite.
> If a politician's own spouse can't trust them- why should we?
> 
> The left's excuse on why they hold themselves to lower standards tends to be disingenuous and poor cover for an excuse.
> 
> The hypocrisy is more universal in nature and applies to ALL politicians.
> They all try to pass laws to make us behave in their moral sense of the world.
> Therefore, when they act immorally, they should be held to higher standard



I don't know anything about the bills he pushed for so I will take your word on that.

Don't get me wrong, I believe those on the left should be held just as accountable for their actions as those on the right, but that doesn't mean it happens.

For some reason, being a hypocrite is viewed as the ultimate sin by the left whereas the actual immorality can be overlooked as long as the guilty party didn't speak poorly of one of the protected classes that is.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

A pretty good Occam's Razor Type of Summary:

_I know, it&#8217;s hard to believe a genius like Anthony Weiner could do something so dumb, but more and more he&#8217;s acting like a guy who accidentally published something embarrassing on the Internet that was meant to be a private communication, claimed he was hacked to cover for it, failed to pursue the legal remedies you&#8217;d expect such a prominent person to pursue as victim of such a crime, and then refused to answer simple yes/no questions about any of it. Except to say that yeah, maybe it really is his junk.

So shut up._

Read more: It&#8217;s starting to look like maybe Anthony Weiner really did what everybody thinks he did | The Daily Caller


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

percysunshine said:


> There should be a line up to identify the dick....Coach Beulah Balbricker will be the Judge...



_Porky's_.. OMG.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NBC,and the NY Times will cover for Weiner but that doesn't mean he'll get away with it. They covered for Edwards too but the truth eventually came out. Weiner will still probably be busted in the end. His "Hacker" story is complete Bullshit. Anyone with common sense knows this. He'll get busted eventually. Bet on it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Something tells me that _Weiner _ain't no _Meat_.


----------



## percysunshine

Soggy in NOLA said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a line up to identify the dick....Coach Beulah Balbricker will be the Judge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Porky's_.. OMG.
Click to expand...


Kind of an obvious solution to the problem...chuckle


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

LibocalypseNow said:


> Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NBC,and the NY Times will cover for Weiner but that doesn't mean he'll get away with it. They covered for Edwards too but the truth eventually came out. Weiner will still probably be busted in the end. His "Hacker" story is complete Bullshit. Anyone with common sense knows this. He'll get busted eventually. Bet on it.



At the end of the day, while wierd and bizarre.... who cares.


----------



## The T

percysunshine said:


> There should be a line up to identify the dick....Coach Beulah Balbricker will be the Judge...


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Am I following the logic here accurately?
> 
> Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?
> 
> If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?
> 
> But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?
> 
> Is that the argument here?



NO!  You are not following what I am saying.  I am not saying they can do it.  I am saying that the left will let them get away with it as long as the following criteria is involved: 1) the accused is one of their own and 2) the accused has not offended one of the protected classes.

Immie


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Media outlets like CNN,NBC,and the NY Times will cover for Weiner but that doesn't mean he'll get away with it. They covered for Edwards too but the truth eventually came out. Weiner will still probably be busted in the end. His "Hacker" story is complete Bullshit. Anyone with common sense knows this. He'll get busted eventually. Bet on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, while wierd and bizarre.... who cares.
Click to expand...

 
This will go on, and I have a feeling that Weiner will be dragged into the cloakroom by the hierchy of the Statist Democrat leadership and be asked to step down...this issue will kill them...and he will be told just that. (NY 26 will be cited to him)...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I like to hear more weiner jokes... as comic relief on this thread...just sayin...


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I following the logic here accurately?
> 
> Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?
> 
> If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?
> 
> But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?
> 
> Is that the argument here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettably, by a few here, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the New New Ethics:  As Democrats have decided not to have any, they get a pass on all kinds of egregious behavior; and the GO..scratch that, Anyone Who Opposes the Progressive Agenda is held to a ridiculously unachievable standard of perfection.
Click to expand...


Exactly!

Immie


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm thinking Pelosi will add Weiner's .. weiner to her vast  collection of Democrat penii..

She kinda has him by the ..ah.. you knows...

Not that he had an independent vote but he's now totally under her control..


----------



## The T

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm thinking Pelosi will add Weiner's .. weiner to her vast collection of Democrat penii..
> 
> She kinda has by the ..ah.. you knows...
> 
> Not that he had an independent vote but he's now totally under her control..


 
A _ROGUE'S Gallery of sorts? _


----------



## Zoom-boing

I keep telling you guys . . . their mantra is "do as I say, not as I do".


----------



## The T

Zoom-boing said:


> I keep telling you guys . . . their mantra is "do as I say, not as I do".


 
It's how they operate. They think there's nothing wrong with it until someone else that isn't them does it...then it's Tar and Feather time...


----------



## Foxfyre

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I following the logic here accurately?
> 
> Anybody can do ANYTHING as long as they aren't a hypocrite about it?
> 
> If I am for adultery or racism or sexism or lying under oath, then I am okay if I do those things?
> 
> But if I am on the record that I oppose those things, I am scum if I do them?
> 
> Is that the argument here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  You are not following what I am saying.  I am not saying they can do it.  I am saying that the left will let them get away with it as long as the following criteria is involved: 1) the accused is one of their own and 2) the accused has not offended one of the protected classes.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


That wasn't directed at you in particular though Immie.   I took exception to your opinion that it doesn't matter that a U.S. Congressman is hacked any more than anybody else.  I gave my counter argument on why I think it does matter more when a Congressman's account is hacked.

My comments you are responding to here were in response to several who suggest that if you take a position on some issue, you better not be guilty of violating your principles or you are scum.  Those who don't take any position on moral issues can apparently do whatever they want and will be less criticized for it.

Similar to the debate between O'Donnel (MSNBC) and Noel Sheppard (Newsbusters) here:

Lawrence O'Donnell:



> Republicans have a much tougher time surviving so-called sex scandals because they spend so much time preaching against the kind of behavior they then get caught doing themselves. So Republican careers die this way because the politician stands convicted of hypocrisy, and because the politicians career has been largely supported by people who actually believe that family values is something you can vote for. The constituents of liberal Democrats are under no such delusion. Anthony Weiner can easily be re-elected in his district no matter what he tweets, and nothing has developed in this story so far that would prevent him from being elected mayor of New York, a job for which he is more than qualified and well-suited.



Noel Sheppard's rebuttal




> So this is what a socialist thinks about sex and politics:
> 
> Promiscuity and infidelity are nothing to be concerned with when judging the character of a person being bestowed a position of tremendous power
> Family values isn't something you can actually vote for
> A 46-year-old man married for less than a year sending lewd pictures to a 21-year-old college student (assuming that's what Weiner did) is by no means an indication of his character or how he might use his position of power as an elected official.
> 
> If this is where America is going, our society is in far more trouble than the imminent financial crisis associated with Social Security, Medicare, and exploding budget deficits.



Read more: Lawrence O&#039;Donnell on Weiner: &#039;Voters Need to Realize Sex Doesn&#039;t Matter&#039; | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Neotrotsky

Update: new song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-sb8e3P4LM"]YouTube - &#x202a;It's My D*ck in A Tweet&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

This thread won't be complete without King Missile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byDiILrNbM4]YouTube - &#x202a;King Missile - Detachable Penis&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:  (Actual NY Post Story Title Below- not looking good Weiner)


Weiner hung out to dry
Fellow Dems keeping hands off Anthony's expanding scandal_Party backers in New York and Washington publicly criticized the  randy rep's attempts at damage control and his inability to shake the  scandal. 
_

_  At every turn, his "allies" were ready to distance themselves -- and even made snarky remarks at his expense. _
_  Rep. Gary Ackerman (D-Queens) had a big smile on his face when he greeted a Post reporter yesterday by saying he was doing "better than Anthony." _​

​


----------



## boedicca

Well, one can't blame them for Not Wanting To Touch It.


Weiner is done.   He's marginalized.   He may get reelected by his Noo Yawk constituents, but he won't be a player for a bigger job.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Well, one can't blame them for Not Wanting To Touch It.
> 
> 
> Weiner is done.   He's marginalized.   He may get reelected by his Noo Yawk constituents, but he won't be a player for a bigger job.



You mean he won't get to be Speaker Weiner should the Dems capture the house in the near future?  

"Ladies and Gentlemen without further ado please welcome Speaker Weiner".

Immie


----------



## boedicca

You're almost correct.  In #WeinerTalk that would be #WeinerSpeaker.

And there ain'ta gonna be no #WeinerSpeaker


----------



## Lumpy 1

boedicca said:


> Well, one can't blame them for Not Wanting To Touch It.
> 
> 
> Weiner is done.   He's marginalized.   He may get reelected by his Noo Yawk constituents, but he won't be a player for a bigger job.



Boedicca... perhaps you could start another thread.. I recommend .. Weewee Gate...or maybe... Pee We Gate.... in this case...

and thank you for this thread.. Reps for You...

(Dang.. I'm outta rep.. this sucks...)


----------



## boedicca

I <3 This Thread.


----------



## Neotrotsky




----------



## Ravi

Weiner is one guy, that may or may not have done something incredibly stupid and arrogant.

But "conservatives" are all the same, and frankly much more disgusting.



> (3)  Mediaite  documented an effort by two conservatives to find incriminating evidence  against Weiner.  The two men evidently badgered two teenage girls  asking them to provide some bad information on Weiner, who was following  both of them.  The girls did not have the info, and both girls ended up  deleting their accounts after being harassed by the two men.  Buried in  the story is  letter from one of the girls parents in which she  completely exonerates Weiner and details how he had no improper contact  with the girls.



Media may have finally gone too far with &#039;Weinergate&#039; story - National Political Buzz | Examiner.com


----------



## Neotrotsky

Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account. 

   "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *

  "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer. 

  "This has been really hard on me." ​
It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus. 

"Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat. 
​


----------



## Lumpy 1

""But "conservatives" are all the same, and frankly much more disgusting.""

Welcome to the Ravi.. nutshell


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner goes into Hiding 

U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.



... must be time to prep up the wife and kiddies...

I'm fairly sure.. the wife will say... size doesn't matter and he's hardly a threat...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Lumpy 1 said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... must be time to prep up the wife and kiddies...
> 
> I'm fairly sure.. the wife will say... size doesn't matter and he's hardly a threat...
Click to expand...




A man with his "talents" in NYC will able to find a lot of jobs for himself. 
If this Rep thing does not work out  for him....

There must be something he is good at...?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Neotrotsky said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... must be time to prep up the wife and kiddies...
> 
> I'm fairly sure.. the wife will say... size doesn't matter and he's hardly a threat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man with his "talents" in NYC will able to find a lot of jobs for himself.
> If this Rep thing does not work out  for him....
> 
> There must be something he is good at...?
Click to expand...


.. roasted nuts... too funny...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:  (Actual NY Post Story Title Below- not looking good Weiner)
> 
> 
> Weiner hung out to dry
> Fellow Dems keeping hands off Anthony's *expanding scandal*_Party backers in New York and Washington publicly criticized the  randy rep's attempts at damage control and his inability to shake the  scandal.
> _
> 
> _  At every turn, his "allies" were ready to distance themselves -- and even made snarky remarks at his expense. _
> _  Rep. Gary Ackerman (D-Queens) had a big smile on his face when he greeted a Post reporter yesterday by saying he was doing "better than Anthony." _​
> 
> ​



  

He should seek medical attention for an expanding scandal that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## saveliberty

Hey coeds, want to volunteer for Weiner's NYC Mayorial campaign?  There are some small perks.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​





Indeed.  This is one of the points I made earlier in the thread concerning moral and ethics.  The MORAL thing to do would have been for Weiner to report the hack immediately so as to resolve the situation and limit the impact on the innocent victim.

But that would require his system actually being hacked, which one couldn't say with certitude actually happened.


----------



## boedicca

The Dems are not happy with #Weiner:

_Members of the House Democratic leadership have talked repeatedly to Rep. Anthony Weiner, D-New York, to try to get him to end what several Democrats call an unwelcome political distraction, a member of the party's leadership tells CNN.

"It's frustrating because we'll talk to him, and say clean it up, and then he goes out and does stuff," said the member of the House Democratic leadership, who declined to speak for the record about private discussions with Weiner.

"He's got to put the period at the end of the sentence," said the Democratic source, "it's painful."

On Thursday, Maryland Rep. Steny Hoyer, the number two Democrat in the House, was less blunt, but told CNN he had spoken to Weiner.

"I told him that he needs to handle this and he needed to give the facts accurately to the public," Hoyer said.

Weiner initially released two written statements saying he was the victim of a hacker and a prank, when a photograph of a man in bulging underwear was sent on his Twitter account.

He then refused to answer questions in a testy press conference about whether the photo was him, and why he hadn't asked law enforcement to investigate. The following day, in a series of interviews, he said he couldn't say with "certitude" if the photograph was of him.

"We'd like him to speak clearly to clear it up or quit talking about it if it's not going to solve anything," said the House Democratic leadership member who said he and others spoke to Weiner.

Now, Weiner appears to be taking the "quit talking" approach. ..._


TRENDING: House Democratic leadership privately push Weiner &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Skull Pilot

_Weiner, Tony's weiner
What kind of chicks like Tony's weiner?
Fat chicks skinny chicks
 chicks who don't like cock
Tall chicks short chicks
Even chicks with pogo sticks like weiner
Tony's weiner

The weiner we all like._


----------



## Ravi

Neotrotsky said:


> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​


The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.


----------



## Cuyo

Neotrotsky said:


> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​



She said "Hard on."


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.
Click to expand...



And who is that person?   Please provide a link to the original outing of her name.


Breitbart protected her anonymity - from the original story:

_This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiner&#8217;s yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. We&#8217;ve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressman&#8217;s alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And who is that person?   Please provide a link to the original outing of her name.
> 
> 
> Breitbart protected her anonymity - from the original story:
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
Click to expand...




The radical left is grasping at straws


----------



## saveliberty

I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....


----------



## Neotrotsky

saveliberty said:


> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....




It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is


----------



## Oddball

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.


Hide the Weiner....


----------



## Provocateur

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.



Title of article should have been 

Weiner Pulls Out


----------



## The T

Provocateur said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title of article should have been
> 
> Weiner Pulls Out
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

This entire story has made Weiner look very small.


----------



## Vast LWC

Neotrotsky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
Click to expand...


Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.

ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?


----------



## boedicca

Liability said:


> This entire story has made Weiner look very small.





The technical term is:  Shrinkage.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
Click to expand...



What growth is that?   We have 2.5 million less employed people now than when Obama took office, and that is after adding $5T to the debt.

If that's growth, no thank you.


----------



## Immanuel

Provocateur said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title of article should have been
> 
> Weiner Pulls Out
Click to expand...


No, that is reserved for when he announces he is not running for re-election after all.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiner goes into Hiding
> 
> U.S. Rep. Anthony Weiner has canceled his scheduled appearance at the Wisconsin Democratic Party convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title of article should have been
> 
> Weiner Pulls Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is reserved for when he announces he is not running for re-election after all.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




Or drops out of the NYC Mayor's race.


----------



## Oddball

Some of these jokes just aren't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What growth is that?   We have 2.5 million less employed people now than when Obama took office, and that is after adding $5T to the debt.
> 
> If that's growth, no thank you.
Click to expand...


Maybe growth of the National Debt?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Title of article should have been
> 
> Weiner Pulls Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is reserved for when he announces he is not running for re-election after all.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or drops out of the NYC Mayor's race.
Click to expand...


Oh that is right, I guess I did hear he was running for Mayor.  Although, you know, he might be able to win the election for Mayor in Washington, DC.  After all they elected Barry after he was convicted in his drug trial.

Immie


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> What growth is that?   We have 2.5 million less employed people now than when Obama took office, and that is after adding $5T to the debt.
> 
> If that's growth, no thank you.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What growth is that?   We have 2.5 million less employed people now than when Obama took office, and that is after adding $5T to the debt.
> 
> If that's growth, no thank you.
Click to expand...



Growth?

Where's the Beef?  Indeed...


----------



## Vast LWC




----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.
Click to expand...


And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.

The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


>




Ahahahaha!!!!

What a wonderful fantasy.

The economy would have to generate at least 250K net new jobs per month to get to fulfill this Hopey Changey Dream.   At GDP growth of 1.8%, that's not going to happen.

You're also avoiding the obvious flaw in the decline:  it's due to people dropping out of the labor force, not due to a meaningful increase in employment.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahah!!!!
> 
> What a wonderful fantasy.
Click to expand...

I was tempted to point out the obvious...




May=9.1%


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha!!!!
> 
> What a wonderful fantasy.
> 
> The economy would have to generate at least 250K net new jobs per month to get to fulfill this Hopey Changey Dream.   At GDP growth of 1.8%, that's not going to happen.
> 
> You're also avoiding the obvious flaw in the decline:  it's due to people dropping out of the labor force, not due to a meaningful increase in employment.
Click to expand...


I was not referring to the forecast.  It is in fact a bit on the optimistic side.

I was referring to the data from previous months, backing up my previous statement concerning basing trend data on one bad month.

The chart I chose happened to also have some overly optimistic forecast data in it.


----------



## Provocateur

Reminds me a lot of this graph, which was in Obama's stimulus plan, toward the back of the bill.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha!!!!
> 
> What a wonderful fantasy.
> 
> The economy would have to generate at least 250K net new jobs per month to get to fulfill this Hopey Changey Dream.   At GDP growth of 1.8%, that's not going to happen.
> 
> You're also avoiding the obvious flaw in the decline:  it's due to people dropping out of the labor force, not due to a meaningful increase in employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not referring to the forecast.  It is in fact a bit on the optimistic side.
> 
> I was referring to the data from previous months, backing up my previous statement concerning basing trend data on one bad month.
Click to expand...



And your "referering" is bogus.   The decline is largely due to the fact that the LABOR FORCE PARTICIPATION RATE has declined.  People have given up looking for work because the economy is not creating real jobs.

Half of last months paltry jobs creation was by one company:  McDonalds.


----------



## Provocateur

Updated:


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> Updated:





Wow!  And just think how much higher unemployment could have been driven if the size of the Stimulus had been doubled!  I bet Obama could have gotten U3 unemployment up above 13%!


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


>


 
How about that "Summer Of Recovery"? Anyone? Bueller? Frye? Seems we are in for a real treat...part TWO...


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> And your "referering" is bogus.   The decline is largely due to the fact that the LABOR FORCE PARTICIPATION RATE has declined.  People have given up looking for work because the economy is not creating real jobs.
> 
> Half of last months paltry jobs creation was by one company:  McDonalds.



Well then I guess you better tell your corporate buddies to stop using all their massive profits and subsidies to hire people in India.

There's only so much the government can do, after all.

And let me ask you this:  If the conservative social plan succeeds, and women go back to take care of their families, what does that do to labor force participation?

Tell me, what would Republicans do to lower the unemployment rate?  And don't give me the whole "lower taxes" BS, because taxes are lower than they've EVER been on the highest earners and it just isn't having an effect.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your "referering" is bogus.   The decline is largely due to the fact that the LABOR FORCE PARTICIPATION RATE has declined.  People have given up looking for work because the economy is not creating real jobs.
> 
> Half of last months paltry jobs creation was by one company:  McDonalds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I guess you better tell your corporate buddies to stop using all their massive profits and subsidies to hire people in India.
> 
> There's only so much the government can do, after all.
> 
> And let me ask you this:  If the conservative social plan succeeds, and women go back to take care of their families, what does that do to labor force participation?
> 
> Tell me, what would Republicans do to lower the unemployment rate?  And don't give me the whole "lower taxes" BS, because taxes are lower than they've EVER been on the highest earners and it just isn't having an effect.
Click to expand...



Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing. 

Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.

And your question about women in the workforce is nonsense.  It is not conservative agenda item to drive women out of the Labor Force.

The tried and true policies to encourage economic growth which results in job creation are:

- Low, fair, and predictable taxes
- Non-oppressive levels of regulation (the lighter the better as regulatory bodies end up being captured by the largest companies they regulate in order to destroy competition)
- Fair application of the law
- Rational foreign/trade policy which supports free trade with lawful nations and doesn't throw our allies under the bus
- Get out of the way of the private sector


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  And just think how much higher unemployment could have been driven if the size of the Stimulus had been doubled!  I bet Obama could have gotten U3 unemployment up above 13%!
Click to expand...


Sweet.  What were the Bush unemployment projections for 2008 through early 2009?


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.



Like what?

What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?

Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.


----------



## Provocateur

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?
> 
> Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.
Click to expand...




> A survey released this week by SBE Council found that small businesses are overwhelmingly disappointed with federal government policies. The financial outlook for their firms also remains tenuous over the next six months.  In addition, the "Entrepreneurs and the Economy" survey found that high gas prices are undermining their ability to add jobs and compete. In fact, just over a quarter of small businesses (26 percent) have already cut back jobs or employee hours because of higher gas prices. Meanwhile, 47 percent report that higher gas costs are affecting their plans to hire.
> Meanwhile, a staggering 38 percent of small business owners believe if gas prices remain high or increase further their business will not survive.  In testimony before Congress last week, Kerrigan expressed her deep concerns that high gas prices were undermining the economic recovery and had the potential to do much more harm.




Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council


----------



## Cuyo

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.
Click to expand...


Uhh, even if the picture is of him, he didn't send it.  Why. On earth. Would anyone do something that stupid?

I've only been paying attention to this thread for the comical value, do some of you _actually _think he sent the picture? 

Or do you find it particularly relevant if the picture is, or isn't of him?  Myself? No.


----------



## Foxfyre

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?
> 
> Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.
Click to expand...


He continues to push Cap & Trade.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.

He continues to push Obamacare.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.

He continues to refuse to not only make the Bush tax cuts permanent to continues to push raising taxes on those earning $250k or more.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.

He froze offshore drilling that helped create the current energy crisis and also idled a lot of rigs that would have furnished good jobs to a lot of people.  He continues to push 'green energy' instead of turning folks loose to generate energy.  Businesses are relucant to turn loose of assets and take risks with an uncertain energy supply hanging over their heads.

He continues to push reckless spending that creates new bubbles that will burst and keeps the country on shaky economic foundation while creating unsustainable debt.

When energy, tax policy, mandates, and regulation are uncertain, businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks and when they don't turn loose of assets and take risks they aren't creating or restoring jobs to hire people.


----------



## Provocateur

> SBE Council chief economist Raymond J. Keating remarked, "The high level of dissatisfaction regarding federal economic policies among small business owners should be no surprise. For the most part, entrepreneurs want federal policymakers to impose a light tax and regulatory touch, keep spending under control, maintain low inflation, and otherwise get out of way so entrepreneurship and investment can thrive. Unfortunately, particularly from late 2008 through 2010, regulations mounted and federal spending careened out of control, raising additional questions and threats on taxes. And for several months now, inflation has accelerated. Gas prices are high and small business owners remain on edge about the new health care law and future costs. Until federal policymaking moves in a clear pro-entrepreneur, pro-growth direction, most small business owners face great uncertainty."



Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.


The only difference one might note is the GOP sets itself up for ridicule when embroiled in some sort of sex scandal because they present themselves as the party of morality and family values. 

Otherwise Ive located no evidence that Weiner committed any criminal offense, or that an investigation is pending. Nor is there any evidence of House ethics rules being violated. 

The right of course is entitled to whine about a double standard and attack Weiner for being guilty of being a democrat, but if there are no pending criminal or ethics charges, there is nothing to defend.


----------



## Cuyo

Foxfyre said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?
> 
> Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He continues to push Cap & Trade.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He continues to push Obamacare.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He continues to refuse to not only make the Bush tax cuts permanent to continues to push raising taxes on those earning $250k or more.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He froze offshore drilling that helped create the current energy crisis and also idled a lot of rigs that would have furnished good jobs to a lot of people.  He continues to push 'green energy' instead of turning folks loose to generate energy.  Businesses are relucant to turn loose of assets and take risks with an uncertain energy supply hanging over their heads.
> 
> When energy, tax policy, mandates, and regulation are uncertain, businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks and when they don't turn loose of assets and take risks they aren't creating or restoring jobs to hire people.
Click to expand...


/Facepalm


----------



## Provocateur

Foxfyre said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?
> 
> Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He continues to push Cap & Trade.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He continues to push Obamacare.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He continues to *refuse to not only make the Bush tax cuts permanent* to continues to push raising taxes on those earning $250k or more.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He froze offshore drilling that helped create the current energy crisis and also idled a lot of rigs that would have furnished good jobs to a lot of people.  He continues to push 'green energy' instead of turning folks loose to generate energy.  Businesses are relucant to turn loose of assets and take risks with an uncertain energy supply hanging over their heads.
> 
> When energy, tax policy, mandates, and regulation are uncertain, businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks and when they don't turn loose of assets and take risks they aren't creating or restoring jobs to hire people.
Click to expand...

Not only not permanent, but promised in February that he would NEVER extend them again.


----------



## Provocateur

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference one might note is the GOP sets itself up for ridicule when embroiled in some sort of sex scandal because they present themselves as the party of morality and family values.
> 
> Otherwise Ive located no evidence that Weiner committed any criminal offense, or that an investigation is pending. Nor is there any evidence of House ethics rules being violated.
> 
> The right of course is entitled to whine about a double standard and attack Weiner for being guilty of being a democrat, but if there are no pending criminal or ethics charges, there is nothing to defend.
Click to expand...


I love it when liberals more or less admit that they are the party of immorality.


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies are not going to hire more employees unless they have confidence that the economy is growing.
> 
> Obama is doing everything possible to prevent growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> What, specifically, has Obama done to "Prevent Growth"?
> 
> Please feel free to give specific ways in which his policies have effected growth for the worse.
Click to expand...



He increased government spending from the historical levels of 20% of GDP to 25%.

He threatens businesses and individuals with tax increases.

ObamaCare.

He has increased the unelected regulatory bureaucracy that is bypassing Congress and making law on its own...eg., Cap & Trade.

He has seriously damaged our domestic energy industries via moratoriums and lack of approval to engage in production.

He has diverted taxpayer funds to the benefit of cronies such as the GM bail out and the use of stimulus funds to prop up Public Employee jobs.

His foreign policy of throwing allies under the bus and kowtowing to our enemies fosters uncertainty and instability.

Just a few things.


----------



## boedicca

Now, back to WEINERGATE:

The Battle of the Bulge: Is the Weiner War Worth It?

_...POINTS FOR:

1.  The comic value alone is priceless. When else can you use a title like the one for this post?  When Jon Stewart suggested the picture might be Weiner&#8217;s, because it shows that he &#8220;leans hard to the left,&#8221; I could not stifle a laugh.  Nor, for that matter, did I try.  Being a believer does not mean one cannot have a sense of humor.  But this is not a compelling reason why Christians ought to care about, much less argue about, whether Rep Weiner is sending such pictures to adoring female fans.

2.  Character matters. Representative Weiner already does make important decisions on our behalf, as a member of the House of Representatives, and (if tales of his ambitions are true) he aspires to make even more of them in the future.  We need to know whether he is upstanding, honest and trustworthy.  If he is fool enough to send lewd photos via Twitter to a young woman he had only recently met, can we really trust him with the enormous responsibilities that come to one as the mayor of a major city, the governor of a state, or the President of the United States?  If he is duplicitous enough to remove the incriminating evidence, repeatedly lie about the situation, and then berate and even call the cops on any reporter intrepid enough to press for an answer, then can we trust him to tell us the truth about our economy, our health care system, our foreign affairs, when it does not serve his political interests?  If he is faithless enough to betray his recent marriage&#8230;well, you get the picture.  Americans would like to trust their politicians, and we trust those who demonstrate character and honesty.  If Weiner is demonstrating neither of those right now, then the American electorate needs to know about it...._

The Battle of the Bulge: Is the Weiner War Worth It? | Philosophical Fragments


----------



## Neotrotsky

*AP: Weiner's Media Strategy Falls Short *

"Weiner Exposed." ''Weiner's Pickle." ''Battle of the Bulge."

Those were some of the tabloid headlines lampooning Rep. Anthony Weiner as he struggled to explain how a photo of a man's crotch had been posted to his Twitter  account. The normally media-savvy New York Democrat squandered his  chance to make it right with a cringe-inducing TV blitz that raised more  questions than it answered.​


----------



## boedicca

He's become suck a laughingstock, that his career aspirations are null and void.


----------



## Foxfyre

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference one might note is the GOP sets itself up for ridicule when embroiled in some sort of sex scandal because they present themselves as the party of morality and family values.
> 
> Otherwise Ive located no evidence that Weiner committed any criminal offense, or that an investigation is pending. Nor is there any evidence of House ethics rules being violated.
> 
> The right of course is entitled to whine about a double standard and attack Weiner for being guilty of being a democrat, but if there are no pending criminal or ethics charges, there is nothing to defend.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'll take that position when ANY politician or public figure is being criticized or condemned for some faux pas or gaffe or mistake or outright lie that doesn't break any laws but is generally socially unacceptable, right?  You defend all those being currently creamed on USMB for saying something wrong or stupid yes?

You went to bat for Don Imus and his 'nappy headed ho' quip, for Trent Lott praising Strom Thurmond on his 100th birthday, for President Obama visiting his 57th state and all of it?

If so, kudos.

If not, weeeeeeelll . . . . . .


----------



## Vast LWC

Provocateur said:


> A survey released this week by SBE Council found that small businesses are overwhelmingly disappointed with federal government policies. The financial outlook for their firms also remains tenuous over the next six months.  In addition, the "Entrepreneurs and the Economy" survey found that high gas prices are undermining their ability to add jobs and compete. In fact, just over a quarter of small businesses (26 percent) have already cut back jobs or employee hours because of higher gas prices. Meanwhile, 47 percent report that higher gas costs are affecting their plans to hire.
> Meanwhile, a staggering 38 percent of small business owners believe if gas prices remain high or increase further their business will not survive.  In testimony before Congress last week, Kerrigan expressed her deep concerns that high gas prices were undermining the economic recovery and had the potential to do much more harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
Click to expand...


Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?

That's.... Interesting.


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewd-pic recipient worn out by Weiner scandal"I'm just collateral damage," Gennette Cordova, 21, lamented in  explaining how her world was turned upside-down when she wound up on the  receiving end of a lewd, underwear-clad crotch shot sent from Rep.  Anthony Weiner's Twitter account.
> 
> "I just want this to be over," she told The Post yesterday during an  exclusive photo shoot and interview near her Bellingham, Wash., college  campus. ​The randy representative hasn't reached out to Cordova, *and she said she doesn't expect an apology. *
> 
> "I just want to get on with my life," said Cordova, who plans to work as a restaurant hostess or law firm assistant this summer.
> 
> "This has been really hard on me." ​
> It is so sad how the Left and most of the MSM is forgetting about this poor girl. The true victim. For what?  To keep a radical white male leftist in power by throwing a poor minority kid trying to work herself through college, under the bus.
> 
> "Man UP" people on the Left. It is not like you can not get another Leftist in the seat.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The rightwingloon that released her name is the one responsible for her getting all this heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Weiner had nothing to do with it, even if he cannot deny that the picture is of him.
> 
> The weird thing is that I can only find a few diehard moonbats on this thread who are defending Weiner. Everyone has jumped ship and are completely embarrassed by him, but a few people here are still trying to blame the right wing for everything that has happened. What is really sad is that if a Republican had been in the exact same situation, and reacted by calling in the police and demanding an investigation, you would be right here condemning him for sending the picture in the first place and trying to cover it up by blaming someone else.
Click to expand...

Wrong. I think Weiner is an idiot. That doesn't excuse violating his privacy and it certainly doesn't excuse the toads that named the woman that was supposedly the recipient.

And it totally doesn't excuse the assholes in the link I posted a few pages back that harassed teens simply because they subscribed to his twitter feed.

But I know how you rightwingers operate. You only care about someone's privacy if they are rightwingloons.


----------



## Oddball

boedicca said:


> Now, back to WEINERGATE:
> 
> The Battle of the Bulge: Is the Weiner War Worth It?
> 
> _...POINTS FOR:
> 
> 1.  The comic value alone is priceless. When else can you use a title like the one for this post?  When Jon Stewart suggested the picture might be Weiners, because it shows that he leans hard to the left, I could not stifle a laugh.  Nor, for that matter, did I try.  Being a believer does not mean one cannot have a sense of humor.  But this is not a compelling reason why Christians ought to care about, much less argue about, whether Rep Weiner is sending such pictures to adoring female fans._
> 
> The Battle of the Bulge: Is the Weiner War Worth It? | Philosophical Fragments



Man...Some of these headlines are the wurst!


----------



## Foxfyre

Vast LWC said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A survey released this week by SBE Council found that small businesses are overwhelmingly disappointed with federal government policies. The financial outlook for their firms also remains tenuous over the next six months.  In addition, the "Entrepreneurs and the Economy" survey found that high gas prices are undermining their ability to add jobs and compete. In fact, just over a quarter of small businesses (26 percent) have already cut back jobs or employee hours because of higher gas prices. Meanwhile, 47 percent report that higher gas costs are affecting their plans to hire.
> Meanwhile, a staggering 38 percent of small business owners believe if gas prices remain high or increase further their business will not survive.  In testimony before Congress last week, Kerrigan expressed her deep concerns that high gas prices were undermining the economic recovery and had the potential to do much more harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
Click to expand...


Yes.   Just as we were finally recovered from the ravages of Katrina he freezes offshore drilling idling special rigs that are now deployed elsewhere and won't be back for a long time, if ever.  Cutting supplies will raise the cost of a barrel of oil every single time.

He continues to push energy policies and regulation that make refining and production more costly instead of relaxing all but the most essential regulation and providing incentives for private industry to step up production.

I could go on and on, but that's pretty much the drift. . . .


----------



## Foxfyre

Negging myself for getting off topic.

And back to Weinergate.

You really can't fault the Congressman for going into hiding.  In every interview it does come up - (cough) - and gives him ever more opportunity to put his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Vast LWC

Foxfyre said:


> He continues to push Cap & Trade.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.
> 
> He continues to push Obamacare.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.



Businesses are investing plenty, and making record profits.  

Your assertion that either of these have negatively effected unemployment is pure speculation.  How about some figures on exactly how many jobs have been lost due to "Obama pushing cap and trade"?  I'd love to see those.

Businesses are taking their record profits and investing them in jobs in India and Singapore, where they can pay workers 10 cents an hour.

Perhaps you think Obama should lower the minimum wage to 10 cents an hour so we can compete?



Foxfyre said:


> He continues to refuse to not only make the Bush tax cuts permanent to continues to push raising taxes on those earning $250k or more.  Businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks with uncertain consequences of that hanging over their heads.



WHAT?  Are you serious?  How exactly would future tax rates effect current profits?  Do you think that Obama will somehow grandfather in the increase on $250K earnings?



Foxfyre said:


> He froze offshore drilling that helped create the current energy crisis and also idled a lot of rigs that would have furnished good jobs to a lot of people.  He continues to push 'green energy' instead of turning folks loose to generate energy.  Businesses are relucant to turn loose of assets and take risks with an uncertain energy supply hanging over their heads.



The moratorium on offshore drilling ended in October of last year, and was only on new rigs.

The price of oil didn't rise significantly until March, and even then it didn't rise anywhere near high enough to explain the ridiculous increase in gas prices that happened at the same time.  There was some obvious corporate bullshit in the energy industry aimed at scalping the American people once again, but hey, what's new?

There is just no way that there was a cause and effect there.



Foxfyre said:


> He continues to push reckless spending that creates new bubbles that will burst and keeps the country on shaky economic foundation while creating unsustainable debt.



Reckless spending created the Housing bubble?  The Tech bubble?

The two things have nothing to do with one another.



Foxfyre said:


> When energy, tax policy, mandates, and regulation are uncertain, businesses are reluctant to turn loose of assets and take risks and when they don't turn loose of assets and take risks they aren't creating or restoring jobs to hire people.



All baseless speculation, with no basis in actual corporate investment or corporate profit data.

Corporations have the Republican party wrapped around their little finger, and pretty much most of the Democratic party too.

Anytime corporations stop hiring American workers, in favor of overseas slave labor, they always try to blame government, or the "lazy, overpaid American people".


----------



## Vast LWC

Foxfyre said:


> Yes.   Just as we were finally recovered from the ravages of Katrina he freezes offshore drilling idling special rigs that are now deployed elsewhere and won't be back for a long time, if ever.  Cutting supplies will raise the cost of a barrel of oil every single time.
> 
> He continues to push energy policies and regulation that make refining and production more costly instead of relaxing all but the most essential regulation and providing incentives for private industry to step up production.
> 
> I could go on and on, but that's pretty much the drift. . . .



In your own post, you said that the oil rigs went elsewhere, and continued to drill...

So, how would this raise the worldwide price of oil?


----------



## Vast LWC

Foxfyre said:


> Negging myself for getting off topic.
> 
> And back to Weinergate.
> 
> You really can't fault the Congressman for going into hiding.  In every interview it does come up - (cough) - and gives him ever more opportunity to put his foot in his mouth.



Actually, you're right, I'm not really sure how I got on this topic in the first place.

My bad.  Back to "Weinergate".


----------



## percysunshine

Vast LWC said:


> Actually, you're right, I'm not really sure how I got on this topic in the first place.
> 
> My bad.  Back to "Weinergate".



The AP can turn on a politician quickly:

The Associated Press: Ambitious Weiner sees media strategy backfire

"NEW YORK (AP)  "Weiner Exposed." ''Weiner's Pickle." ''Battle of the Bulge." Those were some of the tabloid headlines lampooning Rep. Anthony Weiner ..."

"...he's being cast by political opponents and the media as both a thin-skinned brawler ..."

"...more he talks about it, the more problems he raises.."

"...Weiner was a high-energy but not particularly visible House member..."

"...Abedin was at work all week at the State Department. Friends say she has handled the situation with confidence and is supporting Weiner through it..."

How cruel...


----------



## FuelRod

Going back to a thought I had on this thread if his name was "Smith."
After seeing him on 20/20 last night he would have or been pressured to resign already if his name was Smith.  His name being "Weiner" is giving credence to his "prank" lame ass excuse.  
It is amazing however that he survived 7th grade.


----------



## Provocateur

Another funny headline:

*Luke Russert Impales Weiner With His Own Words
*


----------



## FuelRod

Personal favorite


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> Personal favorite





SEXY PIC???? Who the hell's pic were they lookin at?? I didn't realize a cork sized penis draped in gray drab fruit of looms was the new definition of sexy?? What's he gonna wear for an encore, a freakin speedo??!!  <Gag>


----------



## Immanuel

LadyGunSlinger said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEXY PIC???? Who the hell's pic were they lookin at?? I didn't realize a cork sized penis draped in gray drab fruit of looms was the new definition of sexy?? What's he gonna wear for an encore, a freakin speedo??!!  <Gag>
Click to expand...


What a piece of crap that rag is!  How dare they print this?  Yanks sweep A's 4-2.

May their basement flood and destroy all the copies of that edition!  

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre

I never knew exactly what the Patrick Swayze (Johnny Castle) line in "Dirty Dancing": 

"You just put your pickle on everybody's plate, College Boy, and leave the hard stuff to me."​
meant until now.


----------



## Neotrotsky

*POLITICAL CARTOONS:*
T*he Weiner Gallery: *30 cartoons on the overexposed congressman


----------



## Too Tall

Vast LWC said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A survey released this week by SBE Council found that small businesses are overwhelmingly disappointed with federal government policies. The financial outlook for their firms also remains tenuous over the next six months.  In addition, the "Entrepreneurs and the Economy" survey found that high gas prices are undermining their ability to add jobs and compete. In fact, just over a quarter of small businesses (26 percent) have already cut back jobs or employee hours because of higher gas prices. Meanwhile, 47 percent report that higher gas costs are affecting their plans to hire.
> Meanwhile, a staggering 38 percent of small business owners believe if gas prices remain high or increase further their business will not survive.  In testimony before Congress last week, Kerrigan expressed her deep concerns that high gas prices were undermining the economic recovery and had the potential to do much more harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
Click to expand...


It happened on his watch.  I blamed Bush when gas prices got out of hand on his watch.  That is the way it works.


----------



## Spoonman

Vast LWC said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A survey released this week by SBE Council found that small businesses are overwhelmingly disappointed with federal government policies. The financial outlook for their firms also remains tenuous over the next six months.  In addition, the "Entrepreneurs and the Economy" survey found that high gas prices are undermining their ability to add jobs and compete. In fact, just over a quarter of small businesses (26 percent) have already cut back jobs or employee hours because of higher gas prices. Meanwhile, 47 percent report that higher gas costs are affecting their plans to hire.
> Meanwhile, a staggering 38 percent of small business owners believe if gas prices remain high or increase further their business will not survive.  In testimony before Congress last week, Kerrigan expressed her deep concerns that high gas prices were undermining the economic recovery and had the potential to do much more harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
Click to expand...

yes, remember in 2008 when the liberals told us it was the president who raised the price of gas


----------



## Provocateur

Spoonman said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, remember in 2008 when the liberals told us it was the president who raised the price of gas
Click to expand...


Bush should have been blamed, and was by many on the right for not addressing the issue in any meaningful way. 


That being said, Bush never declared war on "fossil fuels", nor did he put moratorium on drilling to drive rigs to Brazil, either.  Not that this has directly impacted gas prices yet, but, it doesn't give those people planning on starting a business much hope that the US will have some control over gas prices any time in the near future.


----------



## saveliberty

Speaking of oil...

Is tar and feathering the President considered illegal or just poor form?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Spoonman said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small Business and Entrepreneurship Council
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, remember in 2008 when the liberals told us it was the president who raised the price of gas
Click to expand...



They also told us 5% unemployment was just terrible..


----------



## boedicca

I <3 This Thread.

Really.

I do.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so Obama raised the price of Gas?
> 
> That's.... Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, remember in 2008 when the liberals told us it was the president who raised the price of gas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They also told us 5% unemployment was just terrible..
Click to expand...



Actually, 4.5% unemployment meant we were in a Recession during the BOOOOOSSSHHHH years.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Speaking of oil...
> 
> Is tar and feathering the President considered illegal or just poor form?




Well, if one uses him to clean up Tar Balls from an oil spill, one could claim one was helping the environment, which would make it Good Form.   One can justify almost any otherwise appalling behavior by claiming its For The Environment.


----------



## boedicca

Mark Steyn's commentary on Weinergate is quite a hoot.

_After the tumult of the First World War, noted Winston Churchill, only the intractability of the Irish Question had emerged unscathed:

"Great Empires have been overturned. The whole map of Europe has been changed," he told the House of Commons. "But as the deluge subsides and the waters fall short, we see the dreary steeples of Fermanagh and Tyrone emerging once again.

And so it goes after another tumultuous week in American politics. Nearly a third of homeowners are "underwater"  that's to say, they owe more on their mortgages than the property is worth. Private-sector job growth has all but vanished. The House of Representatives voted not to raise the debt ceiling.

But as the debt ceiling subsides  or, at any rate, stays put  we see the dreary steeple of Anthony Weiner emerging from his Twitpic crotch shot...._

Mark Steyn: Weiner helping junk the country | weiner, american, people - Opinion - The Orange County Register


----------



## Foxfyre

Now I negged myself for punishment and bravely dragged this thread back on course and here you guys go veering off again.   Tsk.  Tsk.



> Anthony Weiner's bulging controversy a classic example of abysmal damage control
> BY Thomas M. Defrank
> NEWS WASHINGTON BUREAU CHIEF
> 
> Saturday, June 4th 2011, 4:00 AM
> 
> WASHINGTON - Weinergate ain't Watergate, not even close.
> 
> But they're both classic examples of abysmal damage control.
> 
> For such a savvy practitioner of the political game, Anthony Weiner has violated the cardinal rule of Washington crisis management: If you don't have anything to hide, don't behave like you do.
> 
> His less-than-forthcoming answers to the frenzy over a lewd photo have made matters worse for the congressman who aspires to be New York City's next mayor, raising fresh questions and fueling even more media scrutiny.
> 
> When a reporter asks if you've ever taken photos of your nether regions like the one purportedly hacked from Weiner's Twitter account, there's only one acceptable answer.
> 
> But Weiner didn't just say no - he just ducked.
> 
> He also couldn't say "with certitude" the offending photo wasn't him, an unfortunate non-denial denial.
> 
> It conjures up memories of the feisty White House reporter who needled President Gerald Ford after an unusually evasive press conference answer by firing back: "I didn't hear a no."
> 
> Anthony Weiner&#39;s bulging controversy a classic example of abysmal damage control



The photo accompanying the story:





Rep. Anthony Weiner leaves the parking garage of the building where he and his wife live in Washington, D.C., Friday

Is he in an unusually somber mood or does he always look that miserable off camera?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I <3 This Thread.
> 
> Really.
> 
> I do.



I can tell.

It's the Weiner Factor.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Is he in an unusually somber mood or does he always look that miserable off camera?



Um...his _NAME IS WEINER_.........wouldn't you look miserable?


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> =
> 
> The photo accompanying the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner leaves the parking garage of the building where he and his wife live in Washington, D.C., Friday
> 
> Is he in an unusually somber mood or does he always look that miserable off camera?




That's the face of a man enduring his own personal level of Hell.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Mark Steyn's commentary on Weinergate is quite a hoot.
> 
> _After the tumult of the First World War, noted Winston Churchill, only the intractability of the Irish Question had emerged unscathed:
> 
> "Great Empires have been overturned. The whole map of Europe has been changed," he told the House of Commons. "But as the deluge subsides and the waters fall short, we see the dreary steeples of Fermanagh and Tyrone emerging once again.
> 
> And so it goes after another tumultuous week in American politics. Nearly a third of homeowners are "underwater"  that's to say, they owe more on their mortgages than the property is worth. Private-sector job growth has all but vanished. The House of Representatives voted not to raise the debt ceiling.
> 
> But as the debt ceiling subsides  or, at any rate, stays put  we see the dreary steeple of Anthony Weiner emerging from his Twitpic crotch shot...._
> 
> Mark Steyn: Weiner helping junk the country | weiner, american, people - Opinion - The Orange County Register



Hmmm.   This does put a new twist on it does it not?

Did Congressman Weiner offer himself as the sacrificial lamb to divert attention from the miserable economic news this week?   Unemployment up.  Employment down.  Housing market founders again.  The debt ceiling remains unresolved.   The stock market has erased five months of gains.  Etc.?

And they were unable to find a Republican scandal to distract the media?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## boedicca

I don't think so.   Obama (and Blagojevich for that matter) just got lucky that Weiner provided a useful distraction.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> I don't think so.   Obama (and Blagojevich for that matter) just got lucky that Weiner provided a useful distraction.



You're probably right, but it sure seems to happen a lot that a useful distraction shows up every time our fearless leaders need one.  It's enough to make one suspect it isn't always unplanned yanno?


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.   Obama (and Blagojevich for that matter) just got lucky that Weiner provided a useful distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, but it sure seems to happen a lot that a useful distraction shows up every time our fearless leaders need one.  It's enough to make one suspect it isn't always unplanned yanno?
Click to expand...



It's enough to make one suspect that the MSM is so desperate to Not Report on Obama's awful record in office, that they'll even report negative stories about other Dems.


----------



## percysunshine

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.   Obama (and Blagojevich for that matter) just got lucky that Weiner provided a useful distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, but it sure seems to happen a lot that a useful distraction shows up every time our fearless leaders need one.  It's enough to make one suspect it isn't always unplanned yanno?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough to make one suspect that the MSM is so desperate to Not Report on Obama's awful record in office, that they'll even report negative stories about other Dems.
Click to expand...


So is it possible that Hillary twittered Obamas Weiner?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.   Obama (and Blagojevich for that matter) just got lucky that Weiner provided a useful distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably right, but it sure seems to happen a lot that a useful distraction shows up every time our fearless leaders need one.  It's enough to make one suspect it isn't always unplanned yanno?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough to make one suspect that the MSM is so desperate to Not Report on Obama's awful record in office, that they'll even report negative stories about other Dems.
Click to expand...


I have discovered that the MSM is following the Gallup Poll comparison between Obama's and Clinton's popularity:

Presidential Job Approval Center

They are almost identical, YTD.

Based on this observation, the MSM will be happy with Obama's 50% approval rating until November, when they'll begin to give him a boost.


----------



## saveliberty

Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?



Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?


----------



## Immanuel

saveliberty said:


> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?



Sure we can... We don't need no civil rights. {in the tune of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall, Part II"}

Immie


----------



## percysunshine

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
Click to expand...


This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.

MSNBC is his next job.


----------



## boedicca

percysunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.
> 
> MSNBC is his next job.
Click to expand...



Or Current TV.

*snicker*


----------



## Immanuel

percysunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.
> 
> MSNBC is his next job.
Click to expand...


If he does enter television, I would expect a name change first and I say that with certitude.

Immie


----------



## whitehall

Years ago the scandal would just go away. The liberal media would either ignore the story and let it die or defend the liberal politician until the story died. Look at the history of the Kennedys. Democrats are pretty slick in a lot of ways but they can't seem to come to grips with the fact that the NY Times is operating in the red and Walter Cronkite is dead and his successor, Dan Rather is a disgraced former anchor-man. Fair and balanced FOX is the most watched news source and radical lefties can't stand it. Democrats still don't resign and they enjoy the political perks of their party being the party of no family or moral values but they better enjoy it while they can.


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.
> 
> MSNBC is his next job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he does enter television, I would expect a name change first and I say that with certitude.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



No, he loves his name.

Look at the way he said he was "#Weinerswamped" etc.

His show would have to have some wordplay title involving Weiner.


----------



## MikeK

I really liked Weiner but I am very disappointed with the way he's responded to this minor silliness.  There is absolutely nothing illegal or immoral about that stupid photograph and Weiner should have reacted in accordance with the kind of righteously angry aggression he's become known for, told them all to go to hell and carried on without breaking his stride.  

Instead, his instinctive response was to equivocate -- showing him to be just another duplicitous faker.  It will be impossible to take him seriously anymore and I consider that a loss.


----------



## MikeK

percysunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer.  [...]
Click to expand...

Not really, Percy.  Spitzer stood his ground firmly, didn't offer a bit of the usual doubletalk denial and he resigned.  In doing so he showed what he's made of and he retained 100% of his dignity and integrity.  That's why he has a tv program.  He deserves to have it.  

There is absolutely no reason for Weiner to behave defensively, which is what he's done.  And in doing so he's condemned himself.  He was one of my favorites but I'm now ashamed of him.


----------



## gautama

MikeK said:


> I really liked Weiner but I am very disappointed with the way he's responded to this minor silliness.  There is absolutely nothing illegal or immoral about that stupid photograph and Weiner should have reacted in accordance with the kind of righteously angry aggression he's become known for, told them all to go to hell and carried on without breaking his stride.
> 
> Instead, his instinctive response was to equivocate -- showing him to be just another duplicitous faker.  It will be impossible to take him seriously anymore and I consider that a loss.



MikeKrap,

There must be a lot of LIEberrhoids feeling your pain.

It must be really tough to try to find ANY excuse at all to exonerate the turd you, and your LIEberrhoids, worshipped as a Political Deity. And,  have your suffering reach such a level of excruciating pain to even go so far as to chide the Weiner-turd for caring if the World considered him a Piece of Shit ........ as you put it: The Weiner shoulda " told them all to go to hell" and carry on (being a turd) without breaking his stride......*in true LIEberrhoid fashion I might add.*

Ah yes......your LIEberrhoid character and "morality" greatly illuminates the LIEberrhoid Agenda as far as its credibility and honourable intentions are concerned.

Thank you very much for exposing in a crystal clear way what some of us  non-LIEberrhoids guessed, and others like me knew:  *LIEberrhoids are the worst slime imaginable ...... and they manage to go to the lowest level of everything contemptible when they harangue their own slime for not being the most extreme slime.*


----------



## saveliberty

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
Click to expand...


What part of the word "we" is giving you a tough time?


----------



## FuelRod

Technically Weiner should be tapping himself.


----------



## boedicca

MikeK said:


> I really liked Weiner but I am very disappointed with the way he's responded to this minor silliness.  There is absolutely nothing illegal or immoral about that stupid photograph and Weiner should have reacted in accordance with the kind of righteously angry aggression he's become known for, told them all to go to hell and carried on without breaking his stride.
> 
> Instead, his instinctive response was to equivocate -- showing him to be just another duplicitous faker.  It will be impossible to take him seriously anymore and I consider that a loss.






You don't find it immoral for a married man to send a pic such as the one in question to a woman who is no this wife?


----------



## MikeK

boedicca said:


> You don't find it immoral for a married man to send a pic such as the one in question to a woman who is no this wife?


I don't make assumptions about the nature of marriages I am not closely familiar with -- especially the marriages of public figures.  That is why nothing surprises me about the nature of John Ensign's affair with Cynthia Hampton, for one example, whose husband knew what was going on but was content to politically capitalize on it while both couples occupied the same home.  

Nor am I surprised at statistics which hold that 50% of all marriages fail and of the remaining 50% over half are unhappy and regretful with one or both partners being actively adulterous.  

As women have become more independent and the circumstances of modern life in developed cultures have radically changed the reasons for marriage have diminished proportionally.


----------



## Foxfyre

I think most of us question your numbers and don't take such a gloomy view of it Mike.  But let's don't derail the thread again by debating that.  I accept that as your perspective and your excuse that a U.S. Congressman sending a risque photo to a young co-ed is no big deal.

But the internet is a strange place and you get 'witnesses' from unexpected places on this stuff.

According to this, the Congressman's story continues to unravel:



> By Daniel Libit Sunday, June 5, 2011
> 
> As the world has attempted to make sense of Rep. Anthony Weiners claim that his Twitter account was hacked, a key clue has been missing: exactly how the notorious groin pic was posted online.
> 
> But according to data provided exclusively to The Daily from TweetCongress.org, a nonprofit website that captures each member of Congresss Twitter feeds in real time, the shot seen round the world was transmitted using TweetDeck  a popular Adobe desktop application that links up with social networking sites. A review of Weiners Twitter stream from May 27, the day of the crotch pic, shows that Weiner had been posting only from TweetDeck  one of many ways to post messages to Twitter  that entire night.
> 
> Chet Wisniewski, a senior security adviser at security software company SophosLabs, said the TweetDeck stamp does make it more plausible that it did come from him.
> 
> Weiner used TweetDeck frequently, but he often also posted from the Web directly or from his BlackBerry. A widely circulated explanation for how Weiners Twitter account could have been hacked by email would also seem to be incompatible with the fact that the message in question originated on TweetDeck. If email had been used, the message probably would have originated via the photosharing site Yfrog, where the infamous picture was posted.
> 
> However, this information doesnt rule out the possibility that the congressmans Twitter account was infiltrated  as Weiner has publicly suggested. But experts say it adds another hurdle for an alibi that has come under increasing fire.
> 
> WEINER&#039;S TALE UNRAVELING - WWW.THEDAILY.COM


----------



## Too Tall

percysunshine said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suppose we could use the Patriot Act to tap Weiner's cell phone accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.
> 
> MSNBC is his next job.
Click to expand...


Spitzer is on CNN. Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca

MikeK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't find it immoral for a married man to send a pic such as the one in question to a woman who is no this wife?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make assumptions about the nature of marriages I am not closely familiar with -- especially the marriages of public figures.  That is why nothing surprises me about the nature of John Ensign's affair with Cynthia Hampton, for one example, whose husband knew what was going on but was content to politically capitalize on it while both couples occupied the same home.
> 
> Nor am I surprised at statistics which hold that 50% of all marriages fail and of the remaining 50% over half are unhappy and regretful with one or both partners being actively adulterous.
> 
> As women have become more independent and the circumstances of modern life in developed cultures have radically changed the reasons for marriage have diminished proportionally.
Click to expand...



At some point being Open Minded means one is Empty Headed.

I do have a problem with the morality and ethics of public figures who cheat on their spouses.   Dishonesty in private life often indicates dishonesty in public life.

I'd rather not vote for or have such people in positions of influence over my life.


----------



## Too Tall

MikeK said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer.  [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, Percy.  Spitzer stood his ground firmly, didn't offer a bit of the usual doubletalk denial and he resigned.  In doing so he showed what he's made of and he retained 100% of his dignity and integrity.  That's why he has a tv program.  He deserves to have it.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason for Weiner to behave defensively, which is what he's done.  And in doing so he's condemned himself.  He was one of my favorites but I'm now ashamed of him.
Click to expand...


Spitzer has zero dignity and integrity, so even if he retained 100% of same, he still has zero.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't find it immoral for a married man to send a pic such as the one in question to a woman who is no this wife?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make assumptions about the nature of marriages I am not closely familiar with -- especially the marriages of public figures. That is why nothing surprises me about the nature of John Ensign's affair with Cynthia Hampton, for one example, whose husband knew what was going on but was content to politically capitalize on it while both couples occupied the same home.
> 
> Nor am I surprised at statistics which hold that 50% of all marriages fail and of the remaining 50% over half are unhappy and regretful with one or both partners being actively adulterous.
> 
> As women have become more independent and the circumstances of modern life in developed cultures have radically changed the reasons for marriage have diminished proportionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At some point being Open Minded means one is Empty Headed.
> 
> I do have a problem with the morality and ethics of public figures who cheat on their spouses. Dishonesty in private life often indicates dishonesty in public life.
> 
> I'd rather not vote for or have such people in positions of influence over my life.
Click to expand...

 
Bingo. Why do some have a problem with this. Whom do you trust>?


----------



## boedicca

Character Matters...and Weiner has amply demonstrated that his is seriously flawed.


----------



## percysunshine

Too Tall said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sayin' you'd like to tap weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going along the same path as Spitzer. Guv potion number nine type stuff.
> 
> MSNBC is his next job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spitzer is on CNN. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...



I know. Can't have two guys with the same resume' on the same channel.


----------



## Lumpy 1

MikeK said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't find it immoral for a married man to send a pic such as the one in question to a woman who is no this wife?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make assumptions about the nature of marriages I am not closely familiar with -- especially the marriages of public figures.  That is why nothing surprises me about the nature of John Ensign's affair with Cynthia Hampton, for one example, whose husband knew what was going on but was content to politically capitalize on it while both couples occupied the same home.
> 
> Nor am I surprised at statistics which hold that 50% of all marriages fail and of the remaining 50% over half are unhappy and regretful with one or both partners being actively adulterous.
> 
> As women have become more independent and the circumstances of modern life in developed cultures have radically changed the reasons for marriage have diminished proportionally.
Click to expand...


I figure your numbers are screwy but as liberal views take hold this type of result should be expected...


----------



## boedicca

The TweetDeck Theory increases the likelihood that Weiner did post the pic:

_As the world has attempted to make sense of Rep. Anthony Weiners claim that his Twitter account was hacked, a key clue has been missing: exactly how the notorious groin pic was posted online.

But according to data provided exclusively to The Daily from TweetCongress.org, a nonprofit website that captures each member of Congresss Twitter feeds in real time, the shot seen round the world was transmitted using TweetDeck  a popular Adobe desktop application that links up with social networking sites. A review of Weiners Twitter stream from May 27, the day of the crotch pic, shows that Weiner had been posting only from TweetDeck  one of many ways to post messages to Twitter  that entire night.

Chet Wisniewski, a senior security adviser at security software company SophosLabs, said the TweetDeck stamp does make it more plausible that it did come from him.

Weiner used TweetDeck frequently, but he often also posted from the Web directly or from his BlackBerry. A widely circulated explanation for how Weiners Twitter account could have been hacked by email would also seem to be incompatible with the fact that the message in question originated on TweetDeck. If email had been used, the message probably would have originated via the photosharing site Yfrog, where the infamous picture was posted.

However, this information doesnt rule out the possibility that the congressmans Twitter account was infiltrated  as Weiner has publicly suggested. But experts say it adds another hurdle for an alibi that has come under increasing fire.

The complexity goes up, said Chris McCroskey, the Texas software developer who founded TweetCongress.org. The site, which has advocated the increased participation from congressmen on Twitter, aggregates and archives all the feeds of the 112th Congress from Twitters application programming interface. It is the only known database to do this other than the Library of Congress, which does not publicly share its data.

Robert Stribley, a senior information architect at Razorfish, a social media strategy agency, reasoned that if Weiner used the TweetDeck app, it would probably make it less likely his account was hacked...._


WEINER&#039;S TALE UNRAVELING - WWW.THEDAILY.COM


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE: Weiner's Tale is shrinking into nothing 
*
Yfrog confirms that e-mail upload feature &#8220;has not been compromised in any way

*_After confirming that our email upload feature has not been compromised  in any way &#8211; it is now active again (from 5 pm PST today). We appreciate  your patience as we work to assure user safety and security. Please  always maintain secure passwords and do not share email secret PINs with  anyone. Please contact us at is-support@imageshack.us with any questions, if you want your PINs changed or disabled.

_
​Poor poor radical left, they invested so much time into this false theory


----------



## Steelplate

boedicca said:


> Character Matters...and Weiner has amply demonstrated that his is seriously flawed.



who's character matters? Public servants'? The general Populous' Who's?

What I see in this whole thing is that a Public servant has gotten too enamored with his position.... at the very worst. IF... it comes to pass that the "rumors" are true, then he should be thrown out of Public service. IF... it comes to pass that it's Bull shit coming from the likes of Breitbart or someone else... then it should be investigated to the full extent of the law and they should be punished severely and publicly to show that this kind of thing will not be tolerated.


----------



## boedicca

IOW, Steelplate advocates a witch hunt among those who reported the incident instead of holding Weiner accountable.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## saveliberty

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE: Weiner's Tale is shrinking into nothing
> *
> Yfrog confirms that e-mail upload feature &#8220;has not been compromised in any way
> 
> *_After confirming that our email upload feature has not been compromised  in any way &#8211; it is now active again (from 5 pm PST today). We appreciate  your patience as we work to assure user safety and security. Please  always maintain secure passwords and do not share email secret PINs with  anyone. Please contact us at is-support@imageshack.us with any questions, if you want your PINs changed or disabled.
> 
> _
> ​




So I take it smearing and email app company and a coed means lawsuits.  Who is interested in a soon to be vacated NY House seat?  Need someone to blame now Weiner?  look in a mirror or down a little past your navel.​


----------



## percysunshine

This is scary:

Anthoney Weiner









and....


Paul Ryan


----------



## jeffrockit

Baruch Menachem said:


> I remember when Sarah Palin's Account was hacked.   I don't know how hard it is to hack twitter.  It does happen.
> 
> I can see no reason why he would do this.   I am inclined to believe him.   He has been in politics forever.  He knows better.
> But  he is also a liberal politician, which means he is pretty lame when it comes to security issues.  So I think it perfectly reasonable to be as lax as in his personal security as he is on national security.
> So I am sure he has an easily hackable password.  And someone found it.



The rules for Congress are very clear when it comes to a hacked account....the person hacked is to turn it over to the capital police. For a politician that has screamed in the past for others to follow protocol, he did not. He instead went to an attorney so that when they are asked, they simply state attorney/client privilege. There will be a great degree of difficultly in getting to the truth now.
US congressman Christopher Lee resigned over a shirtless picture he sent out. Seems the crotch shoot was a bit worse. I say hold all of them to a higher standard regardless of the letter beside their name.
The fact that he has been in politics forever and should know better means nothing. Also being "lame" with security because he is a lib is simply a non starter.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Weiner is fucked.

Methinks the prick doeth protest too much.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ABikerSailor said:


> Weiner is fucked.
> 
> Methinks the prick doeth protest too much.



I'm thinking Weiner enjoyed the attention at first but then it slipped from his hands...


----------



## Ame®icano

New woman comes forward...

Was his email hacked too?


----------



## saveliberty

It is a play on words by Weiner.  When he says he's been hacked, he means he is a hack and has injured himself.  Another woman and more pictures huh?  Enter the liberal apologists and excusemakers.


----------



## Dr.House

Soon to be toasted wiener....

Sucks to be him....


----------



## boedicca

There's MORE!

_A new woman has come forward with what she claims are photographs, chats, and emails with Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY). These appear to undermine severely Rep. Weiners explanations that he was the victim of  a prank or a hack.

The detailed new information suggests that the Brooklyn- and Queens-based representative and the young woman in question were involved in an online, consensual relationship involving the mutual exchange of intimate photographs.

BigGovernment.com and BigJournalism.com were approached regarding this information more than a week prior to the separate, independent event of Friday, May 27, 2011, when a link to the now-infamous gray underwear photograph appeared publicly on Rep. Weiners Twitter feed.

We will be updating BigGovernment.com and BigJournalism.com throughout the day with photographs, timelines, and other clarifying details. However, we will not be releasing all of the material because some of it is of an extreme, graphic nature.
_

» Weinergate Bombshell: New Woman Comes Forward Claiming Cache of Intimate Photos and Online Communications with Beleaguered Congressman - Big Government


----------



## boedicca

Pic #1 at the link:

Weiner's Double Entendres - Me and the Pussies May 4, 2011 pic


----------



## saveliberty

Enjoy the pic Weiner, the wife is going to get the cats too.


----------



## boedicca

I feel sorry for his wife.  He is scum to put her through this public humiliation.


----------



## boedicca

Another playful Weiner pic to an online friend:

It's Me


_The woman has indicated that Rep. Weiner allegedly sent the photograph after she asked him to confirm that he was taking photographs contemporaneously, in conjunction with their apparent online communications._


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## boedicca

I expect that the next pic will be released in 14 minutes.   The first was at 5am, the second at 7am.   I'm assuming an every two hour schedule, for now.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
Click to expand...


What's grown?  The number of umemployed? The debt? Just what growth are you refering to here?


----------



## Jarhead

CountofTuscany said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's grown?  The number of umemployed? The debt? Just what growth are you refering to here?
Click to expand...


government jobs....funded with tax payer money.


----------



## saveliberty

Vast LWC said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
Click to expand...


I think almost 1 in 10 Americans that wants to work has no job.  Been that way for too long and Pelosi/Obama don't have an answer other than give money to banks and car companies.  Just what part of that makes you laugh?


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think almost 1 in 10 Americans that wants to work has no job.  Been that way for too long and Pelosi/Obama don't have an answer other than give money to banks and car companies.  Just what part of that makes you laugh?
Click to expand...



It's actually more than double that ratio if one includes long term unemployed who have given up and those who have taken low-paying part time or temporary jobs outside of their career path.


----------



## Foxfyre

CountofTuscany said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's grown?  The number of umemployed? The debt? Just what growth are you refering to here?
Click to expand...


Well there has been an enormous growth in government jobs.  And the huge lion's share of jobs 'saved' has been government jobs.  Most of the rest have been union jobs for workers in unions that have heavily supported our fearless leader.

In the private sector, most of the new jobs created have been at McDonald's.  Why is McDonalds hiring?  They were one of the favored firms to be given a waiver for Obamacare.

One of the the reasons I think Congressman Weiner is being so relentlessly pummeled over Weinergate is because of his own lapses into hypocrisy including his fiery and adament endorsement of Obamacare and his scathing condemnation of those who opposed it. . . .

And then. . . .he suggested NYC might need a waiver from Obamacare. . . .

Just in case folks are keeping score on congressional and presidential hypocrisy:



> Rep. Anthony Weiner, D-N.Y., one of the most outspoken supporters of President Obama&#8217;s landmark health care overhaul just one year ago, is reportedly now looking into how a health law waiver might work for his constituents in the Big Apple.
> 
> After recently encouraging Democrats to stop &#8220;hiding under our desks&#8221; and to &#8220;be proud of&#8221; the unpopular law, the likely mayoral candidate is shopping for alternatives. . . .
> 
> 
> . . . .The congressman was trying to debunk Republican &#8220;myths&#8221; about the health care law during a speech at the Center for American Progress. He used the waivers as way to describe how flexible the law actually is and how &#8220;this notion that the government is shoving the bill down people&#8217;s throats&#8221; is not true.
> 
> &#8220;The administration needs to make this argument more forcefully,&#8221; he said. *&#8220;A lot of people who got waivers were &#8230; people who are our friends.&#8221;*
> 
> The New York Democrat said that he does not have the power to get the city to apply for a waiver but that he is &#8220;personally looking at whether he can make the numbers work.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;We in New York already have hospitals, we already employ doctors and we employ nurses. We have a lot of uninsured people. &#8230; [Setting up] the exchanges is the one piece of the puzzle that would be difficult for us to do,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I&#8217;m just looking internally to whether the city can save money and have more control over its own destiny.
> Report: Rep. Anthony Weiner Wants ObamaCare Waiver for NYC | The Blaze


----------



## ABikerSailor

Does anyone else find it kinda fishy that Breitbart is the one breaking this story?  I mean........he's been caught fiddling with the truth a couple of times before.

Wanna know what I think?  The picture IS Weiner, probably taken while he was away from his wife, and he sexted his old lady.  A lot of people do that by the way...

I think that then, Breitbart got someone to hack his account, get into some private photos, pick the ones that he thinks he could use the best, and then sent these photos to girls who either (a) do know him and are in regular contact with him, or (b) has someone on the payroll to say they have an inappropriate relationship with him.

If I were Weiner?  I'd say yeah, that's me, it was some photos that I'd sent to my wife while I was away, and I didn't want to say anything because I was embarrassed.  Someone hacked my account and then started releasing private photos.


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Does anyone else find it kinda fishy that Breitbart is the one breaking this story?  I mean........he's been caught fiddling with the truth a couple of times before.
> 
> Wanna know what I think?  The picture IS Weiner, probably taken while he was away from his wife, and he sexted his old lady.  A lot of people do that by the way...
> 
> I think that then, Breitbart got someone to hack his account, get into some private photos, pick the ones that he thinks he could use the best, and then sent these photos to girls who either (a) do know him and are in regular contact with him, or (b) has someone on the payroll to say they have an inappropriate relationship with him.
> 
> If I were Weiner?  I'd say yeah, that's me, it was some photos that I'd sent to my wife while I was away, and I didn't want to say anything because I was embarrassed.  Someone hacked my account and then started releasing private photos.



Yea, but if that was the case you think he would have know the picture was a pic of him.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Spoonman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it kinda fishy that Breitbart is the one breaking this story?  I mean........he's been caught fiddling with the truth a couple of times before.
> 
> Wanna know what I think?  The picture IS Weiner, probably taken while he was away from his wife, and he sexted his old lady.  A lot of people do that by the way...
> 
> I think that then, Breitbart got someone to hack his account, get into some private photos, pick the ones that he thinks he could use the best, and then sent these photos to girls who either (a) do know him and are in regular contact with him, or (b) has someone on the payroll to say they have an inappropriate relationship with him.
> 
> If I were Weiner?  I'd say yeah, that's me, it was some photos that I'd sent to my wife while I was away, and I didn't want to say anything because I was embarrassed.  Someone hacked my account and then started releasing private photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but if that was the case you think he would have know the picture was a pic of him.
Click to expand...


Why else do you think that when asked if the picture was him, he skirted around the issue?

He didn't deny it was him, he almost said it was.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think almost 1 in 10 Americans that wants to work has no job.  Been that way for too long and Pelosi/Obama don't have an answer other than give money to banks and car companies.  Just what part of that makes you laugh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually more than double that ratio if one includes long term unemployed who have given up and those who have taken low-paying part time or temporary jobs outside of their career path.
Click to expand...


Also take a look at graduating current classes. They are having the lowest fill rates in decades. these guys aren't even part of the statistics yet


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Spoonman

CountofTuscany said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, forget about all the months of growth that we've had.  Let's let one month of bad data be the benchmark for economic trends.
> 
> ROFL.  Do you people really think that the American people have the attention span of Goldfish, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's grown?  The number of umemployed? The debt? Just what growth are you refering to here?
Click to expand...


Obama's ego


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it kinda fishy that Breitbart is the one breaking this story?  I mean........he's been caught fiddling with the truth a couple of times before.
> 
> Wanna know what I think?  The picture IS Weiner, probably taken while he was away from his wife, and he sexted his old lady.  A lot of people do that by the way...
> 
> I think that then, Breitbart got someone to hack his account, get into some private photos, pick the ones that he thinks he could use the best, and then sent these photos to girls who either (a) do know him and are in regular contact with him, or (b) has someone on the payroll to say they have an inappropriate relationship with him.
> 
> If I were Weiner?  I'd say yeah, that's me, it was some photos that I'd sent to my wife while I was away, and I didn't want to say anything because I was embarrassed.  Someone hacked my account and then started releasing private photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but if that was the case you think he would have know the picture was a pic of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else do you think that when asked if the picture was him, he skirted around the issue?
> 
> He didn't deny it was him, he almost said it was.
Click to expand...

uhm, because he's taking pictures of his dick and sending them to a college co ed


----------



## lehr

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism


if this weiner guy was a republican - he would have left a vapor trail running home and leaving his seat open = i respect communist demokrats for that much - they never leave their seat vacant -  = i wish republicans would fight like demokrats !


----------



## Spoonman

lehr said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> if this weiner guy was a republican - he would have left a vapor trail running home and leaving his seat open = i respect communist demokrats for that much - they never leave their seat vacant -  = i wish republicans would fight like demokrats !
Click to expand...


I guess you're forgetting about all the wisconsin democrats that left the state for like a month rather than do their jobs.


----------



## boedicca

Oh.Mi.Gawd:







» Déjà Vu: Another Congressman Bares Naked Torso (and More) for Online Pal - Big Government


I could say with certitude that these pics are of Anthony Weiner.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Oh.Mi.Gawd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> » Déjà Vu: Another Congressman Bares Naked Torso (and More) for Online Pal - Big Government
> 
> 
> I could say with certitude that these pics are of Anthony Weiner.



I like the pictures of his family in the background.  they give them a nice wholesome touch


----------



## boedicca

So, let's see the Moonbats blame this on Breitbart.

Oh yeah...Breitbart DRUGGED Weiner, forced him to disrobe, shaved his chest, and took the pics.

Yeah.  That's the ticket.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr.Weiner, your credibility credit card has reached its limit and they are calling your card in.  Please pay the bill in full by resigning, getting a divorce and staying away from coeds.


----------



## boedicca

Hmmmm...wasn't Chris Lee forced to resign for sending a Chesticle Pic to a woman on Craigslist?


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> So, let's see the Moonbats blame this on Breitbart.
> 
> Oh yeah...Breitbart DRUGGED Weiner, forced him to disrobe, shaved his chest, and took the pics.
> 
> Yeah.  That's the ticket.



it looks like they even got him to hold the camera himself


----------



## txlonghorn

Thank you for not posting the pics of his Weiner.

It would be different if the guy didn't look like such a troll.  Thanks to Sailor for that whimsical scenario.  If his account was hacked, being a member of Congress, it would take the feds about 10 minutes to find out who the hack was.  

This guy is a perv in my opinion.  There are somethings that you can't fix.  Being stupid and being a perv.  In Weiner's case, he's both.  And a stupid perv gets caught with his pants down..  Sorry for the pun....it had to be said.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Brietbart isn't the only one with more Weinergate.

Weinergate Grows: Another Woman Provides Sex Messages From His Account | Radar Online

No wonder he tried to pretend it was nothing, he knew there was a lot more out there.

For the record, I now believer Weiner accidentally posted the photo to the wrong place in the first place, which explains why he was able to take it down so quickly.


----------



## Spoonman

Quantum Windbag said:


> Brietbart isn't the only one with more Weinergate.
> 
> Weinergate Grows: Another Woman Provides Sex Messages From His Account | Radar Online
> 
> No wonder he tried to pretend it was nothing, he knew there was a lot more out there.
> 
> For the record, I now believer Weiner accidentally posted the photo to the wrong place in the first place, which explains why he was able to take it down so quickly.



so he's like the tiger woods of politics


----------



## boedicca

I like that a picture of Bubba is in the background of one of the pics.

There's a certain serendipity in that little detail.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Yoooohoooo, liberal sheep.. Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Where are you?  LMA0!!!  Oh this is too good.. Where are all the liberal losers who defended this nasty and really UGLY pervert???


----------



## boedicca

They're still trying to figure out how they can blame this on Breitbart.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> Oh.Mi.Gawd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> » Déjà Vu: Another Congressman Bares Naked Torso (and More) for Online Pal - Big Government
> 
> 
> I could say with certitude that these pics are of Anthony Weiner.






GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I just "HACKED" up my liver..  Why in the hell would ANYONE who looked that bad send out nekkid pics?? LIBERALS ARE CREEPY AS HELL!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PERVERT PERVERT PERVERT PERVERT PERVERT***CHEATING PERV CHEATING PERV CHEATING PERV***** BUBBA WANNABE BUBBA WANNABE~  Where's the cigar?


----------



## boedicca

I'm betting that his wife dumps him before the end of the summer.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> I'm betting that his wife dumps him before the end of the summer.



If it takes her that long she's a bigger IDIOT than Hilly.


----------



## saveliberty

I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:

1.  That is all photoshopped.
2.  He was drunk.
3.  It was a bad marriage.
4.  His bottled water was drugged.
5.  The Russians are at it again.
6.  He still does his job well.
7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.

I kind of like #8.


----------



## txlonghorn

I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.


----------



## Oddball

saveliberty said:


> I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:
> 
> 1.  That is all photoshopped.
> 2.  He was drunk.
> 3.  It was a bad marriage.
> 4.  His bottled water was drugged.
> 5.  The Russians are at it again.
> 6.  He still does his job well.
> 7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
> 8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.
> 
> I kind of like #8.


I wonder if it's too late to blame Bush.


----------



## boedicca

txlonghorn said:


> I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.





She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.

She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.


----------



## Jarhead

saveliberty said:


> I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:
> 
> 1.  That is all photoshopped.
> 2.  He was drunk.
> 3.  It was a bad marriage.
> 4.  His bottled water was drugged.
> 5.  The Russians are at it again.
> 6.  He still does his job well.
> 7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
> 8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.
> 
> I kind of like #8.



Number 6...thats going to be the one they will stick to when it comes out that he did it..knowingly did it....and did it more than the few times we know about.

Yep...I can hear it now...."with all of the good he has done for his country, he does not deserve to be repirmanded.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
Click to expand...




I'm sorry, but anyone who asks a SERIAL CHEATER like Bubba to officiate and marry you, IMO does have much common sense to begin with..


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
Click to expand...


i hear John Edwards is available


----------



## boedicca

Jarhead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:
> 
> 1.  That is all photoshopped.
> 2.  He was drunk.
> 3.  It was a bad marriage.
> 4.  His bottled water was drugged.
> 5.  The Russians are at it again.
> 6.  He still does his job well.
> 7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
> 8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.
> 
> I kind of like #8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 6...thats going to be the one they will stick to when it comes out that he did it..knowingly did it....and did it more than the few times we know about.
> 
> Yep...I can hear it now...."with all of the good he has done for his country, he does not deserve to be repirmanded.
Click to expand...




I don't think #6 is going to work out so well.

Weiner has been a Very Loud Attack Dog for the Dems.  Now, as a laughingstock, he has lost any credibility he had in that role.


----------



## saveliberty

Oddball said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:
> 
> 1.  That is all photoshopped.
> 2.  He was drunk.
> 3.  It was a bad marriage.
> 4.  His bottled water was drugged.
> 5.  The Russians are at it again.
> 6.  He still does his job well.
> 7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
> 8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.
> 
> I kind of like #8.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's too late to blame Bush.
Click to expand...


I consider that an old excuse, though I did hear Pelosi use it on Face the Nation Sunday in regards to the economy.


----------



## txlonghorn

boedicca said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
Click to expand...


you may be right sir...  finding better material shouldn't be hard to do. Don't think I've ever seen a picture of her so I don't know if she is attractive or not.   And having a new last name certainly wouldn't be a bad thing.  Can you imagine having Weiner for a last name?


----------



## boedicca

txlonghorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I'd be willing to bet that she doesn't.  Unless he is forced out of office.  We'll just have to wait and see if the press sweeps it under the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may be right sir...  finding better material shouldn't be hard to do. Don't think I've ever seen a picture of her so I don't know if she is attractive or not.   And having a new last name certainly wouldn't be a bad thing.  Can you imagine having Weiner for a last name?
Click to expand...



I'm a gal, but please don't call me M'am.

Here's a pic of his wife, Huma Abedin.  She could do a lot better than Weiner.


----------



## txlonghorn

Huma Abedin engaged to Anthony Weiner: Abedin Weiner wedding (photos) | Celebgalz.com :: Hottest News

Hmmm...this is VERY interesting.  Just found it on a search of Weiner's wife.


----------



## saveliberty

Her name is Huma and she is an assistant to Hillary Clinton.  <waits for it>

Married less than a year and up to this crap?  Wonder if he tweeted any guys?


----------



## txlonghorn

boedicca said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may be right sir...  finding better material shouldn't be hard to do. Don't think I've ever seen a picture of her so I don't know if she is attractive or not.   And having a new last name certainly wouldn't be a bad thing.  Can you imagine having Weiner for a last name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a gal, but please don't call me M'am.
> 
> Here's a pic of his wife, Huma Abedin.  She could do a lot better than Weiner.
Click to expand...


OH...I am terribly sorry.  I knew that and typed ahead of myself.  But I will refrain from calling you Ma'am.   LOL

She' is very pretty...I found pics right away.  never cared enough to find out more about her till just now.  She's from India?  And an aide to Hillary Clinton....OH THE TWISTS!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Weiner hurt his cause by remarking about the picture, "It's not a big deal"

(I made that up)


----------



## boedicca

txlonghorn said:


> She' is very pretty...I found pics right away.  never cared enough to find out more about her till just now.  She's from India?  And an aide to Hillary Clinton....OH THE TWISTS!!!





No, she is not from India, although her father is of Indian descent.

_Abedin was born in Kalamazoo, Michigan. Her father was of Indian descent and was an Iranian scholar who died when she was 17 years old, and her Pakistani-born mother is a professor in Saudi Arabia.[1] At the age of two, her family relocated to Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Abedin returned to the United States to attend George Washington University._

Huma Abedin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## txlonghorn

saveliberty said:


> Her name is Huma and she is an assistant to Hillary Clinton.  <waits for it>
> 
> Married less than a year and up to this crap?  Wonder if he tweeted any guys?




Here is Hillary and Huma together....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Id send Huma a pic of my weiner


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> She could be a Stand By Your Man clone of Hillary, but as there are no children involved (unless she is pregnant), I bet she dumps him.
> 
> She's in her mid-30s and has time to start over again with better material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may be right sir...  finding better material shouldn't be hard to do. Don't think I've ever seen a picture of her so I don't know if she is attractive or not.   And having a new last name certainly wouldn't be a bad thing.  Can you imagine having Weiner for a last name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a gal, but please don't call me M'am.
> 
> Here's a pic of his wife, Huma Abedin.  She could do a lot better than Weiner.
Click to expand...


yea, she is so dumping his ass   lol


----------



## Mr.Nick

Anthony Dick is a loud mouthed arrogant assclown but who gives a fuck who he shows his cock to??

He better not lie about it or he will look like a bigger asshole than he already is.

Apparently the clown is going to hold a press conference some time today.


----------



## boedicca

I wonder if he'll wag his finger at the camera and say:  I did not have SEXT with That Woman.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Brietbart apparently hacked the Weoner press conference.

Andrew Breitbart Hijacks Anthony Weiner's Press Conference


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## Quantum Windbag

It's over, he admitted he sent the picture. And everything else.


----------



## boedicca

Quantum Windbag said:


> Brietbart apparently hacked the Weoner press conference.
> 
> Andrew Breitbart Hijacks Anthony Weiner's Press Conference





That Breitbart!   What a Media Ho!

*snicker*


----------



## MarcATL

I wish he didn't lie.

*sigh*

He really did dissapoint his supporters.

I think the NY constituents can handle this though.


----------



## boedicca

The tabloids are having a BALL wiith Weiner:

_Weinergate is getting bigger and bigger.

Another woman has come forward to RadarOnline.com and Star magazine and provided a sexting exchange with embattled New York Representative Anthony Weiner.

The woman says she has 200 sexually explicit messages from Weiner from a Facebook account the Democratic politician no longer uses.


RadarOnline.com and Star magazine verified that the account where the messages originated does belong to Weiner (see below).

He told the woman he had a "ridiculous bulge" in his shorts and asked if she "wanna see" it -- almost three months before a photo of an erect penis in tight fitting briefs appeared in the pols Twitter stream...._

Weinergate Grows: Another Woman Provides Sex Messages From His Account | Radar Online



He's definitely slipping into the John Wayne Bobbit-Joey Buttafuoco level of celebrityhood.


----------



## mudwhistle

Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.

This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.

A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.

As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office. 

This is pathetic......and expected.


----------



## Spoonman

Quantum Windbag said:


> It's over, he admitted he sent the picture. And everything else.



Now, I'm confused. Why in the world is he trying to cover for breitbart?


----------



## Dr.House

Democrat Anthony Weiner to Hold Press Conference in New York This Afternoon - ABC News




> Saying he has not been honest with his family and constituents, Rep. Anthony Weiner today *admitted that he had Internet affairs with six women *over Twitter and Facebook, but said he will not resign.
> 
> "I have not been honest with myself," a tearful Weiner said today. It was a "hugely regrettable mistake."



What a schmuck....

"Tearful"?  You mean like "Boehner tearful" or "Durbin tearful"?


----------



## Spoonman

mudwhistle said:


> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.



that whole rangel thing totally destroyed any ethical standing the democrats had with me.


----------



## Rinata

NY Rep. Anthony Weiner admits posting lewd photo, says he's 'deeply sorry'

The above is breaking news on the MSNBC site. That big dummy!!! How could he be so stupid????? I'm so pissed at him.


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.



no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.

no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy

he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.

it's a beautiful thing.

i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.


----------



## boedicca

He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.

If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
Click to expand...


so if one doesn't run around saying murder is wrong it's okay to murder?? is that so?? what a fricking hypocrite you are and it makes my heart sing to hear weinerman apologize to brietbard..


----------



## uscitizen

Weiner has proven himself qualified to fit right in as a lifer congressperson.


----------



## jillian

he broke his oath of office? really?there's a part of the oath of office that says you have to be asexual?

only in an alternatie reality.

bummer though, you won't be able to make any more weiner jokes along with the other people who've never seen one.


----------



## saveliberty

Jarhead said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of the same old excuses on this one, try one of these please:
> 
> 1.  That is all photoshopped.
> 2.  He was drunk.
> 3.  It was a bad marriage.
> 4.  His bottled water was drugged.
> 5.  The Russians are at it again.
> 6.  He still does his job well.
> 7.  All these young ladies are crazy.
> 8.  USMB conservatives drove him over the edge.
> 
> I kind of like #8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 6...thats going to be the one they will stick to when it comes out that he did it..knowingly did it....and did it more than the few times we know about.
> 
> Yep...I can hear it now...."with all of the good he has done for his country, he does not deserve to be repirmanded.
Click to expand...


Well they jumped all over #6 in less than an hour.


----------



## WillowTree

it isn't just this one time either,


----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so if one doesn't run around saying murder is wrong it's okay to murder?? is that so?? what a fricking hypocrite you are and it makes my heart sing to hear weinerman apologize to brietbard..
Click to expand...


yeah, cause sending a CLOTHED picture of one's genitals on line is the same as murder.

shut up, willow. you sound like an imbecile.

edit... make that.... like more of an imbecile than usual.


----------



## boedicca

He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:

_ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
* * *

1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _

http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html


If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.


----------



## RDD_1210

Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.


----------



## boedicca

See Post #1226.


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> he broke his oath of office? really?there's a part of the oath of office that says you have to be asexual?
> 
> only in an alternatie reality.
> 
> bummer though, you won't be able to make any more weiner jokes along with the other people who've never seen one.


When did Bob Packwood, Chris Lee or even Trent Lott violate their oaths of office? 

Got sanctimony?


----------



## Dr.House

Of course he will stay in office...

Cheating on your spouse is no biggie, right?


----------



## saveliberty

Rarely is a person's character flaw limited to their personal life...

A politican that will dishonor his commitment to a spouse will also do the same to the voters of his district.  It is an act and cover up, not just the hypocracy.  New Yorkers deserve second best?  Okay, if you say so.,


----------



## Oddball

Dr.House said:


> Democrat Anthony Weiner to Hold Press Conference in New York This Afternoon - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying he has not been honest with his family and constituents, Rep. Anthony Weiner today *admitted that he had Internet affairs with six women *over Twitter and Facebook, but said he will not resign.
> 
> "I have not been honest with myself," a tearful Weiner said today. It was a "hugely regrettable mistake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck....
> 
> "Tearful"?  You mean like "Boehner tearful" or "Durbin tearful"?
Click to expand...

My money is on crocodile tearful.


----------



## boedicca

Dr.House said:


> Of course he will stay in office...
> 
> Cheating on your spouse is no biggie, right?




Of course.  And lies and cover-ups are standard operating procedures.


----------



## uscitizen

Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Anthony Weiner to Hold Press Conference in New York This Afternoon - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying he has not been honest with his family and constituents, Rep. Anthony Weiner today *admitted that he had Internet affairs with six women *over Twitter and Facebook, but said he will not resign.
> 
> "I have not been honest with myself," a tearful Weiner said today. It was a "hugely regrettable mistake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a schmuck....
> 
> "Tearful"?  You mean like "Boehner tearful" or "Durbin tearful"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My money is on crocodile tearful.
Click to expand...




He's proving himself to be a Creepy Weasel Borderline Sociopath.


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> yeah, cause sending a CLOTHED picture of one's genitals on line is the same as murder.
> 
> shut up, willow. you sound like an imbecile.
> 
> edit... make that.... like more of an imbecile than usual.



Somebody is butt hurt their hero has fallen...


----------



## LibocalypseNow

And there ya have it. Weiner has just admitted he did indeed send lewd photos to a young woman in Washington. He has also said he will not be resigning. What do think?


----------



## Oddball

mudwhistle said:


> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.


Being an unapologetic reprobate is resume padding in the DNC.


----------



## Rinata

boedicca said:


> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.



Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don't give a flying ride in a rolling doughnut. 

We have really, really, really, really big problems right now.
This rates a whopping "I could care less".


----------



## Dr.House

uscitizen said:


> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?



Why?  Were their actions influential on what this fucknut did?


----------



## Spoonman

RDD_1210 said:


> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.



I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if one doesn't run around saying murder is wrong it's okay to murder?? is that so?? what a fricking hypocrite you are and it makes my heart sing to hear weinerman apologize to brietbard..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, cause sending a CLOTHED picture of one's genitals on line is the same as murder.
> 
> shut up, willow. you sound like an imbecile.
> 
> edit... make that.... like more of an imbecile than usual.
Click to expand...


Here,,let me edit something for you moron. The little pervert sent lewd pictures of himself along his twitter account, not all these pictures have been released, so I'm betting and he didn't deny it,, there are some not clothed pictures,, having said that.. A sitting UNited States Congressperson sent lewd photos through his twitter account. lied about it, and then lied when he said his twitter account had been hacked. And this is your representative? The one you put your faith and trust in? And you want to tell me I sound like an imbecile? Welldoyahuh?


----------



## FuelRod

Weiner comes clean.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?



Why?

Just to make yourself feel better?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wow, liberals have oozed about as low as one can go.. They give the word, " SHEEPLE " new meaning. GO AHEAD LEFTY POLTICIANS.. CHEAT, LIE, MURDER, STEAL.. It's all good.. you have braindead zombies for Constituents but then again you libs already knew that..  I use to wonder how the German people sat by and allowed millions of Jews to be exterminated..  When you close your eyes to lies, cheats, broken oaths and promises.. when your turn the truth off simply for political gain, you can see how Nazi Germany took place..


----------



## boedicca

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
Click to expand...




They even exempt themselves from INSIDER TRADING LAWS that would get executives sent to jail.


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.House said:


> Of course he will stay in office...
> 
> Cheating on your spouse is no biggie, right?



I dunno...let's ask Ensign, Gingrich and the Appalachian hiker.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


in his case it's a peeper not a pecker.


----------



## uscitizen

Dr.House said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Were their actions influential on what this fucknut did?
Click to expand...


No it just seems to be what one side does when one on their side get caught at such things.


----------



## Sallow

uscitizen said:


> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?



Naw..Wiener sorta screwed the pooch here.

After Clinton, I dunno how anyone lies about this sort of shit.

He's going to be in a world of hurt now.

But if this is all he's done..he should stick to his guns.

If not..he'd better be thinking what channel with take him on as a political commentator.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Just to make yourself feel better?
Click to expand...


To put some perspective.

Where was this sort of response from RWers when it was "Morally Right" Republicans in the hot seat?


----------



## Rinata

boedicca said:


> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> 
> If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.



I wonder if you would have gone to the trouble if Weiner was a Republican. I think not. What a good, hypocritical conservative you are.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

There are more lewd photos coming out. So i'm sure his Lawyers advised him to just fess up.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


All I can say is Democrats, Liberals, and Progressives have no right to be critical of any Republican for doing anything similar to this.

You say it's a private matter and now that it's public he's cool.

But let a member of the GOP do the same, I seriously doubt you'll leave him alone much less make excuses for him.


----------



## Dr.House

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...

He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...


----------



## Mr.Nick

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
Click to expand...


Right just like John Edwards???

Besides, its you leftists who portray your political ideology as morally superior.


----------



## pete

FuelRod said:


> Weiner comes clean.



he wishes ... lol


----------



## boedicca

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> 
> If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would have gone to the trouble if Weiner was a Republican. I think not. What a good, hypocritical conservative you are.
Click to expand...




If he were a Republican, he would have resigned by now.

And rightly so.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving you are a complete hack.

The man lied, and you believed the lie. Instead of getting offended that he made you look like a fool you have elected to look like more of a fool by claiming that he is justified in his actions because he is not a Republican.

Great job.


----------



## mudwhistle

I dare anyone to go after Newt now. 

I'll make sure I post your comments along with my foot and cram it up your backside.


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Just to make yourself feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To put some perspective.
> 
> Where was this sort of response from RWers when it was "Morally Right" Republicans in the hot seat?
Click to expand...


if arnie was still in office i would feel he should step down for what he did.  there is no question of perspective.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> 
> If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would have gone to the trouble if Weiner was a Republican. I think not. What a good, hypocritical conservative you are.
Click to expand...

Project much?


----------



## theHawk

Looks like the shitbag is now admiting he lied about someone hacking his account.



> Rep. Anthony Weiner apologized for falsely claiming that his Twitter account was hacked after a lewd photo showed up. The New York Democrat said he's not resigning



CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News

And like a good Democrat, he is not going to resign.


----------



## Dr.House

uscitizen said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Were their actions influential on what this fucknut did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it just seems to be what one side does when one on their side get caught at such things.
Click to expand...


Sorry...  I don't play the "Yeah, but what about..." games.

Have fun, though...


----------



## R.D.

FuelRod said:


> Weiner comes clean.



Hot dog, weiner roasts


----------



## RDD_1210

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
Click to expand...


What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw..Wiener sorta screwed the pooch here.
> 
> After Clinton, I dunno how anyone lies about this sort of shit.
> 
> He's going to be in a world of hurt now.
> 
> But if this is all he's done..he should stick to his guns.
> 
> If not..he'd better be thinking what channel with take him on as a political commentator.
Click to expand...


He's done it six times,, that we know of..


----------



## saveliberty

I think your mistaken, if you believe this will not effect Weiner's abilities in Congress.  He has made his career on fact checking and lambasting the Republicans for moral lapses.  Poof!  End of his shtick.


----------



## MarcATL

mudwhistle said:


> I dare anyone to go after Newt now.
> 
> I'll make sure I post your comments along with my foot and cram it up your backside.



More false equivalencies from the Reicht.

Weiner never went around talking about or claiming to be Morally Right, nor espousing family values.

Gingrich, et al, did.

It's the hypocrisy stupitt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> he broke his oath of office? really?there's a part of the oath of office that says you have to be asexual?
> 
> only in an alternatie reality.
> 
> bummer though, you won't be able to make any more weiner jokes along with the other people who've never seen one.



Did he break his oath of office? Probably not, but I know for a fact he lied. HE actually admitted it. Why can't you?


----------



## Jack Fate

If he doesn't resign, Breitbart should release all the pics.  That'll do it.


----------



## uscitizen

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...
> 
> He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...
Click to expand...


Now sex with animals is illegal in most states except TX and AL I think.


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
Click to expand...


So Republicans have to resign because they're hypocrites?  That is the one unforgiveable sin?  Okay, are there particular topics that people aren't allowed to by hypocritical about?  Or is it just family values stuff?  If it's stuff related to their jobs it's okay?

From my Post #1160 on this thread



> Rep. Anthony Weiner, D-N.Y., one of the most outspoken supporters of President Obamas landmark health care overhaul just one year ago, is reportedly now looking into how a health law waiver might work for his constituents in the Big Apple.
> 
> After recently encouraging Democrats to stop hiding under our desks and to be proud of the unpopular law, the likely mayoral candidate is shopping for alternatives. . . .
> 
> 
> . . . .The congressman was trying to debunk Republican myths about the health care law during a speech at the Center for American Progress. He used the waivers as way to describe how flexible the law actually is and how this notion that the government is shoving the bill down peoples throats is not true.
> 
> The administration needs to make this argument more forcefully, he said. A lot of people who got waivers were  people who are our friends.
> 
> The New York Democrat said that he does not have the power to get the city to apply for a waiver but that he is personally looking at whether he can make the numbers work.
> 
> We in New York already have hospitals, we already employ doctors and we employ nurses. We have a lot of uninsured people.  [Setting up] the exchanges is the one piece of the puzzle that would be difficult for us to do, he said. Im just looking internally to whether the city can save money and have more control over its own destiny.
> Report: Rep. Anthony Weiner Wants ObamaCare Waiver for NYC | The Blaze


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign.



Yeah, he's a democrat.

Democrats are adamantly opposed to ethics, integrity, honesty and all that.

What do you call an ethical democrat?

A Republican....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Democrat Anthony Weiner to Hold Press Conference in New York This Afternoon - ABC News




> Saying he has not been honest with his family and constituents, Rep. Anthony Weiner today *admitted that he had Internet affairs with six women *over Twitter and Facebook, but said he will not resign.
> 
> "I have not been honest with myself," a tearful Weiner said today. It was a "hugely regrettable mistake."


And thusly endeth the "battle of the bulge?"

Prolly not...


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he will stay in office...
> 
> Cheating on your spouse is no biggie, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...let's ask Ensign, Gingrich and the Appalachian hiker.
Click to expand...


Also ask Teddy Kennedy, Bill Clinton, Al Gore, John Edwards, and so-on.


----------



## boedicca

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he broke his oath of office? really?there's a part of the oath of office that says you have to be asexual?
> 
> only in an alternatie reality.
> 
> bummer though, you won't be able to make any more weiner jokes along with the other people who've never seen one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he break his oath of office? Probably not, but I know for a fact he lied. HE actually admitted it. Why can't you?
Click to expand...



Post # 1226.   He violated the House Ethics Rules.


----------



## Cal

Wow.. Was I ever wrong about this one. I guess I wanted to believe Weiner, because I've always been a fan of his politics.. but I was wrong. Weiner should have resigned.. This will affect his ability to do his job for the rest of his term. At least Chris Lee had the decency to resign.. Weiner obviously doesn't. No excuses for this guy.. I just wish it would've been someone else that discovered it; apart from Brietbart. He finally gets one thing right, and now the media is _really_ gonna treat him serious.

I feel terrible for Weiner's wife.. 6 encounters over 3 years.. Wow.


----------



## FuelRod

Weiner - A gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea his account got "Hacked." Yea that's it. lol! What a creepy little perv.


----------



## Oddball

Cal said:


> I guess I wanted to believe Weiner, because I've always been a fan of his politics..


Well, _*DUH!*_


----------



## Midnight Marauder

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea his account got "Hacked." Yea that's it. lol! What a creepy little perv.


^^^ This.

I said all along there was NO hacking.

People hear "OMGZ HAXORZ!!!" and just automatically believe it, like dolts.


----------



## saveliberty

There is probably a lot of rescheduling going on in DC right now.  Weiner appointment at six?  Tell him we'll get back with him soon.


----------



## Spoonman

RDD_1210 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?
Click to expand...


lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.  

heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired


----------



## theHawk

Well if he did resign, he would be a shoe-in as an anchor for CNN.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

RDD_1210 said:


> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.



He should resign because, as a Congressman, he is held to a higher standard. If we demanded the resignation of people who act like this we would have a lot less people acting like this in office.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

theHawk said:


> Well if he did resign, he would be a shoe-in as an anchor for CNN.


Or even betta, admin for this board!


----------



## Misty

Weiner finally recognizes his wiener. 

And it was so sweet to hear him grovel like a cry baby lying wussy.


----------



## boedicca

I think it's rather interesting that his wife wasn't there.  Not exactly the typical stiff upper lip, stand by your man response of a career politician's wife.


----------



## RDD_1210

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.
> 
> heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired
Click to expand...


I'm spinning nothing. I said what he did was wrong and stupid made worse by lying. But you said your job would fire you for doing something that was on your own time. I want to know what kind of job would do that.


----------



## Dr.House

Should make his re-election campaign ads interesting...


----------



## LibocalypseNow

There will be more perv photos coming out in the coming days. He sent a lot more perv photos to other girls. Stay tuned.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

uscitizen said:


> Is it time now to post the list of spouse cheating republicans in congress?



Go ahead, they were all wrong. Does the fact that they all were wrong make what he did right? Less wrong? I don't think so, but thanks for joining the hacks.


----------



## theHawk

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.
> 
> heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired
Click to expand...


At any government job if you are caught with pornographic pics on your computer, or even going to websites, you can and will get fired.  Don't know if he was using government Blackberry/computers when doing this shit, just sayin.

I guess Dem Politicians are exempt.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

6 in 3 years? What a fucking patzer.


----------



## Gem

If I was a Democrat, I'd be pissed.

By admitting it and resigning, Weiner would have allowed this controversy to slip away into the realm of "both sides have idiots...oh well, when we find out about it we ask them to resign.  Time to get back to the important issues."

Instead...the Dems will have to now face weeks of discussion as to whether or not they are the party that drums any Republican out of office for any scandal (some less scandalous than this one)...and then looks the other way when one of their own lies repeatedly, smears innocent peoples' names through the mud to try to squirm out of their own guilt, and then admits it and the Dems allow him to go right back to work as if nothing at all has happened.

Seriously, Dems...you WANT this guy to resign...its not going to play out well for you if he doesn't.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr.Nick said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner just admitted to everything......and he's not resigning.
> 
> This is the difference between a Democrat and a Republican.
> 
> A Democrat begs for forgiveness after denying it but refuses to resign where as a Republican resigns for the good of the office.
> 
> As long as Weiner is not a political liability he will stick around. Charlie Rangel is still in office.
> 
> This is pathetic......and expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, but hell with that. he has no reason to resign. rightwingnuts have to resign because they spend their careers pretending they're bastions of morality and push radical religious right agendas. THAT's why when a closet homosexual spends 20 years talking about how vile gays are that he has to resign when people find out he's gay.
> 
> no one gives a damn about what they do personally. it's about the hypocrisy
> 
> he has no reason to resign because his constituency isn't rightwingnuts who think their politicians are supposed to preach 'christian values'.
> 
> it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> i know the right hates anthony weiner, but his constituents, you know ... THE PEOPLE WHO VOTE FOR HIM AND WHO HE REPRESENTS.... probably don't much give a flying about his personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right just like John Edwards???
> 
> Besides, its you leftists who portray your political ideology as morally superior.
Click to expand...


No......the left is the party of no morals or principles.

What they do is attack the right for having them and not always adhering to them.


----------



## Oddball

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare anyone to go after Newt now.
> 
> I'll make sure I post your comments along with my foot and cram it up your backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More false equivalencies from the Reicht.
> 
> Weiner never went around talking about or claiming to be Morally Right, nor espousing family values.
Click to expand...

No, he and liberoidal socialist windbags just claim their alleged  moral superiority_* in every other area*_ of life, other than their sexual preversions.

Nevermind the tax cheats, insider traders, war profiteers, no-bid contract payola.....


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get fired from my job if i did that.  And that's the problem I have with our government.  and this isn't abouts libs or cons.  but these guys set it up so they operate by a different set of rules than the rest of us.  That's BS, they work for us, we pay their salaries.  The standards they are held to should be no different than the private sector.   Because the act like they do because they can get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.
> 
> heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired
Click to expand...


Plus if you're in a serious job for a firm that commands respect and dignity, and your junk winds up on the front page of the local newspaper, you're probably going to be shown the door.


----------



## WillowTree

And, Brietbart is right about this too. Weinerman put himself out there, made television appearances to smear Mr. Brietbart as the hacker.. the shit is gonna hit the fan fan fan fan fan.


----------



## MarcATL

Oddball said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dare anyone to go after Newt now.
> 
> I'll make sure I post your comments along with my foot and cram it up your backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More false equivalencies from the Reicht.
> 
> Weiner never went around talking about or claiming to be Morally Right, nor espousing family values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he and liberoidal socialist windbags just claim their alleged  moral superiority_* in every other area*_ of life, other than their sexual preversions.
> 
> Nevermind the tax cheats, insider traders, war profiteers, no-bid contract payola.....
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah...

Nothing about nothing.


----------



## Dr.House

To be honest, I hope he doesn't resign...

This will be comedic gold for months, maybe years....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


You do realize that, if he used any official computer to send any of the multiple inappropriate conversations he had he broke the law? That would actually be a violation of his oath of office. I watched the press conference and and even he cannot say if he did, or did not, do that.


----------



## Oddball

MarcATL said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> More false equivalencies from the Reicht.
> 
> Weiner never went around talking about or claiming to be Morally Right, nor espousing family values.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he and liberoidal socialist windbags just claim their alleged  moral superiority_* in every other area*_ of life, other than their sexual preversions.
> 
> Nevermind the tax cheats, insider traders, war profiteers, no-bid contract payola.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Nothing about nothing.
Click to expand...

See what I mean?

Thanks for the confirmation, tovarich.


----------



## FuelRod

This whole affair has been quite a boner for Weiner.


----------



## saveliberty

Cal said:


> Wow.. Was I ever wrong about this one. I guess I wanted to believe Weiner, because I've always been a fan of his politics.. but I was wrong. Weiner should have resigned.. This will affect his ability to do his job for the rest of his term. At least Chris Lee had the decency to resign.. Weiner obviously doesn't. No excuses for this guy.. I just wish it would've been someone else that discovered it; apart from Brietbart. He finally gets one thing right, and now the media is _really_ gonna treat him serious.
> 
> I feel terrible for Weiner's wife.. 6 encounters over 3 years.. Wow.



Glad you want to hold your political champions to a higher standard Cal.  If we all did that, things might be a whole lot better.  If he stays in office, the only thing any of us can do is hope he tries much harder to be a model congressman.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dr.House said:


> To be honest, I hope he doesn't resign...
> 
> This will be comedic gold for months, maybe years....


Perhaps there will be a new "Invention."


----------



## MikeK

Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.  

He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  The Democrats need more crazies.  

Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.


----------



## percysunshine

Weiner stood up and accepted responsibility.

Ok...that was a joke....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> This whole affair has been quite a boner for Weiner.



  ;-)


----------



## mudwhistle

saveliberty said:


> I think your mistaken, if you believe this will not effect Weiner's abilities in Congress.  He has made his career on fact checking and lambasting the Republicans for moral lapses.  Poof!  End of his shtick.



I guess Toe-tapping is only a crime if you're a Repug.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
Click to expand...


bump bump bump


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stand firm, Wiener! Don't Resign!

You're a moral beacon for all other Democrats!


----------



## saveliberty

Anybody got Huma's cell phone number?  Maybe she would be agreeeable to a late dinner and shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Nothing about nothing.



An excellent summation of every one of your posts...


----------



## Oddball

MikeK said:


> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.


Of course you don't....After all, he still has that (D) next to his name.

Hack.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mudwhistle said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your mistaken, if you believe this will not effect Weiner's abilities in Congress.  He has made his career on fact checking and lambasting the Republicans for moral lapses.  Poof!  End of his shtick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Toe-tapping is only a crime if you're a Repug.
Click to expand...


Wide Stance Rep!


----------



## WillowTree

MikeK said:


> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  The Democrats need more crazies.
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.



So lying like a weasel is acceptable to you too? Gotcha!


----------



## Spoonman

RDD_1210 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What job would fire you for emailing girls behind your wifes back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.
> 
> heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm spinning nothing. I said what he did was wrong and stupid made worse by lying. But you said your job would fire you for doing something that was on your own time. I want to know what kind of job would do that.
Click to expand...


Well I don't flip burgers. But i'll tell you this. if I made the news for posting lewd pictures of myself on twitter and it referenced the company i worked for I'd be sent packing.   and there you even confirmed more reason why he should be gone.  He lied about it.  i don't want an elected official who is going to lie.  maybe your standards are in the toilet though


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Quantum Windbag said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that, if he used any official computer to send any of the multiple inappropriate conversations he had he broke the law? That would actually be a violation of his oath of office. I watched the press conference and and even he cannot say if he did, or did not, do that.
Click to expand...


This has not been discussed by the MSM. But you make a very valid point. Were his lewd photos sent from official computers? This question needs to be answered...And not by the Weiner man. Because we all know how good his word is. This needs to be independently investigated.


----------



## mudwhistle

MikeK said:


> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  The Democrats need more crazies.
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.



New York is and example of the decline of a society and the dulling of the senses.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

MikeK said:


> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  *The Democrats need more crazies.  *
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.




There it is, IN BLACK AND WHITE.. Leftists are fucking nutz and proud of!!  Can't get enough insane whackjobs.. WooOOOoot  Congressman Psychopath and his flaming weiner is a great start.. you liberals should be real proud.. he represents the left well.. A pervert, physically unattractive, a liar, a cheat.. I'd say in Bubba's handbook of slimy leftist politicians, he makes Ole Cigar Billy real proud!


----------



## Lumpy 1

I just hope there's no nude pictures of Nancy Pelosi or Hillary soon to be exposed on the net.

It would be traumatic for the country...


----------



## Liberty

New York is competing with California really hard and bringing out the big guns in the "which State has the most morons?" competition.


----------



## Meister

I wonder if all this publicity won't get a rise out of weiner?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Recently, Dems have had a Grand Kleagle of the KKK, a guy who drowned his girlfriend in his car and a POTUS who treated female office help like they were his harem girls representing them.

Wiener should stand erect and stay


----------



## Dr.House

This is just the type of stimulation the Democratic party needs now - the perfect pill to an otherwise flaccid movement...  

They should stand firmly by him....


----------



## saveliberty

MikeK said:


> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  The Democrats need more crazies.
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.



Gee, did they change the Old Testament recently?  Valuing craziness and infidelity over honor and responsibility?  Your hopefully an unusual Democrat.


----------



## percysunshine

If I had an impulsive Weiner as my representative...well...


----------



## FuelRod

MikeK said:


> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  The Democrats need more crazies.
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.



Are all New Yorker's as slimey about it as Weiner?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

WTG New York! You elected yet another weird little Democrat perv. Seriously though,WTF happened to New York? Elliot Spitzer and that Paterson weirdo? And now Weiner? Man,what a joke.


----------



## percysunshine

Lumpy 1 said:


> I just hope there's no nude pictures of Nancy Pelosi or Hillary soon to be exposed on the net.
> 
> It would be traumatic for the country...



I think they are available in Damascus..for free...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

LibocalypseNow said:


> WTG New York! You elected yet another weird little Democrat perv. Seriously though,WTF happened to New York? Elliot Spitzer and that Paterson weirdo? And now Weiner? Man,what a joke.



Don't forget Emperor Bloomberg who came into office on the heels of 9/11 and assured everyone that election laws needed to be followed so Rudy could not stay around, and then rewrote the election laws to buy himself a third term


----------



## MarcATL

LadyGunSlinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a crazy New York Jew, which is why I liked him.  He was what I wanted in a Democrat Congressman -- smart and aggressively brazen.  But instead of holding to that persona he wilted into an easily broken and weeping bullshitter and I am totally disgusted with him.
> 
> He should have boldly admitted the picture is his and told anyone who doesn't like it to go to hell.  It's not a nude picture and the recipient is over 21.  So what?  It's something that crazy people do and he is crazy, which can be good.  *The Democrats need more crazies.  *
> 
> Those who live in red states should understand that New Yorkers don't find Weiner's behavior at all unusual or unacceptable.  The problem is most in other parts of the Country do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, IN BLACK AND WHITE.. Leftists are fucking nutz and proud of!!  Can't get enough insane whackjobs.. WooOOOoot  Congressman Psychopath and his flaming weiner is a great start.. you liberals should be real proud.. he represents the left well.. *A pervert*, *physically unattractive*, a liar, a cheat.. I'd say in Bubba's handbook of slimy leftist politicians, he makes Ole Cigar Billy real proud!
Click to expand...


Oh I wouldn't go around talking about physical attractiveness if I were you...











Nor would I bring up PREVERTS either...

Remember Mr. Wide Stance?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hey Mark, why so bitter and frustrated?


----------



## NYcarbineer

So...

how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?


----------



## mudwhistle

Cal said:


> Wow.. Was I ever wrong about this one. I guess I wanted to believe Weiner, because I've always been a fan of his politics.. but I was wrong. Weiner should have resigned.. This will affect his ability to do his job for the rest of his term. At least Chris Lee had the decency to resign.. Weiner obviously doesn't. No excuses for this guy.. I just wish it would've been someone else that discovered it; apart from Brietbart. He finally gets one thing right, and now the media is _really_ gonna treat him serious.
> 
> I feel terrible for Weiner's wife.. 6 encounters over 3 years.. Wow.



I just wish the media did it's job where Barack Obama was concerned. 

All of his sins would make this look like a joke.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LMAO Breibart DARES any LEFTIST SLIMY MEDIA TYPES to name ONE LIE he has told, JUST ONE he repeated over and over.. this is a great stream.. Take a listen.. YOU LIBS SUCK MAD AZZ.. BAD.. 

RealClearPolitics - Video - Breitbart Upstages Weiner: "I Want To Hear The Truth"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I can't believe he only sexted 6 women in 3 years


----------



## FuelRod

From ABC news, the twitee Madeline Broussard claims to have been "previously unaware of Weiner."

Well that's why he sent it obviously....just an educational "tool."

Rep. Anthony Weiner: 'The Picture Was of Me and I Sent It' - ABC News


----------



## saveliberty

Sucks to play defense poorly huh guys?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.


----------



## RDD_1210

Spoonman said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao  -  spin, spin, spin.   lewd pictures?  pretty much anyone i know.
> 
> heck you get caught posting on the job you'll get fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spinning nothing. I said what he did was wrong and stupid made worse by lying. But you said your job would fire you for doing something that was on your own time. I want to know what kind of job would do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't flip burgers. But i'll tell you this. if I made the news for posting lewd pictures of myself on twitter and it referenced the company i worked for I'd be sent packing.   and there you even confirmed more reason why he should be gone.  He lied about it.  i don't want an elected official who is going to lie.  maybe your standards are in the toilet though
Click to expand...


If we booted out all politicians who lie, we wouldn't have any more government.....wait, maybe you would like that.


----------



## FuelRod

LadyGunSlinger said:


> LMAO Breibart DARES any LEFTIST SLIMY MEDIA TYPES to name ONE LIE he has told, JUST ONE he repeated over and over.. this is a great stream.. Take a listen.. YOU LIBS SUCK MAD AZZ.. BAD..
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Breitbart Upstages Weiner: "I Want To Hear The Truth"



You said stream.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-te0pEIa9U]YouTube - &#x202a;Beavis and Butthead laugh for 10 minutes (No Annotations)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

We need some new campaign slogans....

*Vote for Weiner - He works HARD for NYC*


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?



The facts have been there for days.  Along with your denial.


----------



## Liberty

Hmmm...so...wouldn't a "Weinergate" technically be a vagina?


----------



## boedicca

And just wait until Breitbart finishes posting all of the pics that are fit for public display.   There are some that are just too graphic.


----------



## The Rabbi

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bump bump bump
Click to expand...


Jillian exhibiting the excellent political instincts and superior judgment that seems endemic to all Democrat libs.

You can't make this up.


----------



## percysunshine

NYcarbineer said:


> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?



Me. I didn't.

I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.

If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

^ me






^ Weiner


----------



## Oddball

Truthmatters said:


> Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.


Yes...And let's remember which party worships politicians as demi-gods.


----------



## Dr.House

Truthmatters said:


> Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.



What do anyones actions other than Weiner's have to do with his actions?


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?



Well, in all seriousness, it wasn't the charges that mattered, it was the things he said in defense of himself that led me to believe he was guilty, not some belief that he's guilty just because he's a Democrat.


----------



## JimH52

Just another Lying Politician!  What a flipin idiot!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.



Democrats are always right


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...And let's remember which party worships politicians as demi-gods.
Click to expand...



Anthony thinks of himself like this:


----------



## The Rabbi

When a Republican does this, other Republicans line up to demand his resignation.
When a Democrat does this, other Democrats...uh...um...we'll get back to you on that.


----------



## MikeK

saveliberty said:


> Gee, did they change the Old Testament recently?  Valuing craziness and infidelity over honor and responsibility?  Your hopefully an unusual Democrat.


Weiner appeared to be a political _"bomb-thrower,"_ which is what the Democrats desperately need.  And when you need a bomb-thrower you must expect he's going to be a little nuts and you can't pick on him for little things like sending out crazy pictures.  Crazies do things like that.  

But Weiner has shown himself to be less than what is needed.  He really is rather ordinary and what seemed to be an attack dog has turned out to be a weepy kitten.


----------



## Dr.House

Does Weiner get added to the sexual predators list?


----------



## boedicca

He's still lying.  He did not send the crotch pic as "a joke".

_While addressing the media at the Sheraton Hotel in Midtown Manhattan, Weiner made the following statement:* &#8220;Last Friday night I tweeted a photograph of myself that I intended to send as direct message as part of a joke to a woman in Seattle.* Once I realized I posted it to Twitter, I panicked, I  took it down and said that I had been hacked. I then continued with that story to stick to that story which was a hugely regrettable mistake.&#8221;_


Rep. Anthony Weiner Admits Posting Lewd Pictures To Twitter And Making 'Terrible Mistakes' « CBS New York


----------



## saveliberty

Sexual harassment using a telecommunications device compounded with a position of influence and power.  Sounds legal to me.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

It just goes to show you that it's quite alright writing New York off for Republicans in future Elections. Is it really worth winning anymore? Man,what a bunch of ignorant dummies up there. Yea New York,just keep on electing stupid Democrat pervs. Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson loon,and now the Weiner Man? My God,New York is a real mess. New York and Democrats definitely deserve each other. Yikes!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Breibart DARES any LEFTIST SLIMY MEDIA TYPES to name ONE LIE he has told, JUST ONE he repeated over and over.. this is a great stream.. Take a listen.. YOU LIBS SUCK MAD AZZ.. BAD..
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Breitbart Upstages Weiner: "I Want To Hear The Truth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said stream.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-te0pEIa9U]YouTube - &#x202a;Beavis and Butthead laugh for 10 minutes (No Annotations)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...



LMAO!!   What a "stiff" laugh I had over that one!


----------



## boedicca

Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.

Doesn't Everyone?


----------



## The Rabbi

boedicca said:


> Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.
> 
> Doesn't Everyone?



I thought we were friends??


----------



## mudwhistle

MikeK said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, did they change the Old Testament recently?  Valuing craziness and infidelity over honor and responsibility?  Your hopefully an unusual Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner appeared to be a political _"bomb-thrower,"_ which is what the Democrats desperately need.  And when you need a bomb-thrower you must expect he's going to be a little nuts and you can't pick on him for little things like sending out crazy pictures.  Crazies do things like that.
> 
> But Weiner has shown himself to be less than what is needed.  He really is rather ordinary and what seemed to be an attack dog has turned out to be a weepy kitten.
Click to expand...


You don't see Dennis Kusinich posting his pecker all over the internet.........


........and thank God for that too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

boedicca said:


> Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.
> 
> Doesn't Everyone?





LMAO !

"Whiny Weiners Do It With Their Twitter On!"  Would make a great bumper sticker, no?


----------



## FuelRod

boedicca said:


> He's still lying.  He did not send the crotch pic as "a joke".
> 
> _While addressing the media at the Sheraton Hotel in Midtown Manhattan, Weiner made the following statement:* Last Friday night I tweeted a photograph of myself that I intended to send as direct message as part of a joke to a woman in Seattle.* Once I realized I posted it to Twitter, I panicked, I  took it down and said that I had been hacked. I then continued with that story to stick to that story which was a hugely regrettable mistake._
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner Admits Posting Lewd Pictures To Twitter And Making 'Terrible Mistakes' « CBS New York



Which social networking site did he think he was using?
That Weiner gets around.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

And btw,there will be more perv photos from the Weiner Man. Some Media Outlets have more perv photos he sent to other young girls. So stay tuned.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

mudwhistle said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, did they change the Old Testament recently?  Valuing craziness and infidelity over honor and responsibility?  Your hopefully an unusual Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner appeared to be a political _"bomb-thrower,"_ which is what the Democrats desperately need.  And when you need a bomb-thrower you must expect he's going to be a little nuts and you can't pick on him for little things like sending out crazy pictures.  Crazies do things like that.
> 
> But Weiner has shown himself to be less than what is needed.  He really is rather ordinary and what seemed to be an attack dog has turned out to be a weepy kitten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see Dennis Kusinich posting his pecker all over the internet.........
> 
> 
> ........and thank God for that too.
Click to expand...



I can't take many more leftist weiner shots.. Plz, at least mention someone who doesn't look like a weasel.


----------



## JimH52

It doesn't matter if it is Dem or GOP, a liar is a liar is a liar.  This is what you get when you think through your zipper.


----------



## MikeK

FuelRod said:


> Are all New Yorker's as slimey about it as Weiner?


No.  Most would tell you to go to hell if you don't like it.  New Yorkers don't pay attention to simple nonsense like this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Thank God for 2 Things:

I'm not a politician and

AOL does not keep chat logs for more than 5 years (they don't do they?)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's still lying.  He did not send the crotch pic as "a joke".
> 
> _While addressing the media at the Sheraton Hotel in Midtown Manhattan, Weiner made the following statement:* Last Friday night I tweeted a photograph of myself that I intended to send as direct message as part of a joke to a woman in Seattle.* Once I realized I posted it to Twitter, I panicked, I  took it down and said that I had been hacked. I then continued with that story to stick to that story which was a hugely regrettable mistake._
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner Admits Posting Lewd Pictures To Twitter And Making 'Terrible Mistakes' « CBS New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which social networking site did he think he was using?
> That Weiner gets around.
Click to expand...


LMAO!! You're cracking me up.."That Weiner gets around!" Hahahaha


----------



## Dr.House

boedicca said:


> Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.
> 
> Doesn't Everyone?




[ Like  ]


----------



## gautama

A few minutes ago, on National TV, WEANIE THE WEINER publicly and unequivocally admitted the OBVIOUS......i.e., guilty on ALL charges.

WEANIE the WEINER apologized profusely, and yapped repeatedly about taking responsibility but.......he adamantly claimed that he would *NOT resign.*

On a much lesser note, but to round out the picture to understand how the various segments of our society feel about this bizarro behaviour (even for a LIEberrhoid), I wondered if any segment of our society would actually *ENVY* this LIEberrhoid Wierdo.

Who better to ask then B.O.......DUH......C'ya who is an established, almost a certified authority, on the matter of LEZBOS.

B.O.....DUH.....C'ya, as a self-admitted LEZBO, would you say that these "DICKLESS WONDERS" who fancy themselves as "husbands" in these fantasy QUEER "Marriages" would be *ENVIABLE* as hell of WEANIE THE WEANER and his (ahem) bulge ......even to go so far as to *EAGERLY* go thru all this justifiable condemnation by the Nation ?

I am sincerely curious.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

MikeK said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all New Yorker's as slimey about it as Weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Most would tell you to go to hell if you don't like it.  New Yorkers don't pay attention to simple nonsense like this.
Click to expand...



Then what are you doing here?? ANOTHER LEFTIST NY LIAR!!!  WTG, way to step in the proverbial doodoo!!


----------



## Dr.House

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thank God for 2 Things:
> 
> I'm not a politician and
> 
> AOL does not keep chat logs for more than 5 years (they don't do they?)



Huffy Puffy now owns the rights to the legendary CF Exploits....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> Lets just remember which party always claims they are more moral and god fearing.



The one that elected Obama?


----------



## Foxfyre

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in all seriousness, it wasn't the charges that mattered, it was the things he said in defense of himself that led me to believe he was guilty, not some belief that he's guilty just because he's a Democrat.
Click to expand...


Very true.  If he had said no, the photo wasn't him, and his account was hacked by what he is assuming was a prankster, but he has turned the incident over to the proper authorities and expects appropriate measures to be taken, the media would have checked his story.  If it was all verified, there would have been a couple of days of Weiner jokes and that would have been the end of it.

The fact that he didn't turn it over to anybody, wouldn't say whether the photo was him, etc. etc. etc. was a dead giveaway to anybody paying attention that he was lying through his teeth and was most likely guilty as sin.    Clinton's sex problem was magnified when he tried to smear a private citizen to save his own bacon, and Weiner hasn't fared any better when he tried to do that.

But hey, Weiner hasn't ever promoted any family values or personal ethics, so he's okay doing this stuff, right?  It's only bad if you pretend that you're good.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dr.House said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for 2 Things:
> 
> I'm not a politician and
> 
> AOL does not keep chat logs for more than 5 years (they don't do they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huffy Puffy now owns the rights to the legendary CF Exploits....
Click to expand...


Well there goes my run for the White House


----------



## percysunshine

I am starting to feel sorry for the guy. 

Besides being a moron liberal...he is just a regular guy caught up in a shit storm of coincidence, of his own design. That has happened to me before...and it sucks.


----------



## saveliberty

boedicca said:


> Anthony thinks of himself like this:



Well my phaser is in the shop, can somebody hit the building immediately behind the tall guy?  Disregard the burst of lightning bolts you'll experience two or three times.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony thinks of himself like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my phaser is in the shop, can somebody hit the building immediately behind the tall guy?
Click to expand...




That won't take a phaser - you could push it over.  It's just STYROFOAM.   The Dems dig Styrofoam Pillars.


----------



## Rinata

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...
> 
> He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...
Click to expand...


Wanna bet??? You don't know me or how I react to anything. So take your crude remark and shove it. You are one of the nastiest right wingers on this site. What you're accusing me of is what YOU yourself do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

percysunshine said:


> I am starting to feel sorry for the guy.
> 
> Besides being a moron liberal...he is just a regular guy caught up in a shit storm of coincidence, of his own design. That has happened to me before...and it sucks.



Yeah I felt bad too. But I got a nose wash a few times from some of the posts here so its all gooed


----------



## Rinata

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Democrats, Liberals, and Progressives have no right to be critical of any Republican for doing anything similar to this.
> 
> You say it's a private matter and now that it's public he's cool.
> 
> But let a member of the GOP do the same, I seriously doubt you'll leave him alone much less make excuses for him.
Click to expand...


Such crap.


----------



## R.D.

Cal said:


> Another Brietbart string job.. And we see the media fall for it all over again. Sad as shit. Goes to show what a pile of shit the myth of "Liberal Media" is.
> 
> Weiner is doing the right thing: not giving them fuel to keep going. He answered the questions with statements.. he doesn't need to answer a distraction hatched by Brietbart & Co.
> 
> Just let time go by.. It'll show this as _another_ sad attempt to string someone up by the Conservatives.. and the media that follows their narrative.


----------



## Vast LWC

Alright, I was wrong.

Weiner acted like a weiner.

I don't really understand why he just didn't own up to it to begin with.

He could have just said something along the lines of "Yeah, I admit it, I'm a little kinky.  But hey, who isn't?".

Nobody in Brooklyn would have given a shit as long as no crime had been committed.

But now he looks like an ass.


----------



## NYcarbineer

percysunshine said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
Click to expand...


If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half, 

and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.


----------



## FuelRod

Those calling for his resignation....with the economy the way it is you have to think Weiner is only considering his staff.


----------



## saveliberty

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony thinks of himself like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my phaser is in the shop, can somebody hit the building immediately behind the tall guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That won't take a phaser - you could push it over.  It's just STYROFOAM.   The Dems dig Styrofoam Pillars.
Click to expand...


<tap, tap>  Hmm...hollow and of little substance.  I'll be.


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.
> 
> Doesn't Everyone?



What are breasticles????

Is that the kind that are low-hanging and hairy?


----------



## Oddball

Vast LWC said:


> I don't really understand why he just didn't own up to it to begin with.


Prolly because he could count on his party and the lamestream media to carry his water.




Vast LWC said:


> But now he looks like an ass.


More like the little prick he has always looked like.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
Click to expand...


Weiner needed to come clean


----------



## saveliberty

FuelRod said:


> Those calling for his resignation....with the economy the way it is you have to think Weiner is only considering his staff.



Weiner has one of the highest staff turnover rates in Congress.  More job security without him.  At one point, three chiefs of staff in 18 months.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I JOKE with my online friends, I often send pictures of my breasticles and nether regions.
> 
> Doesn't Everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are breasticles????
> 
> Is that *the kind that are low-hanging and hairy*?
Click to expand...




Poor Weiner and his moobs.. now everyone knows.


----------



## Dr.House

Rinata said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...
> 
> He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna bet??? You don't know me or how I react to anything. So take your crude remark and shove it. You are one of the nastiest right wingers on this site. What you're accusing me of is what YOU yourself do.
Click to expand...


You're such a weiner, Pinata...


----------



## mudwhistle

Foxfyre said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in all seriousness, it wasn't the charges that mattered, it was the things he said in defense of himself that led me to believe he was guilty, not some belief that he's guilty just because he's a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true.  If he had said no, the photo wasn't him, and his account was hacked by what he is assuming was a prankster, but he has turned the incident over to the proper authorities and expects appropriate measures to be taken, the media would have checked his story.  If it was all verified, there would have been a couple of days of Weiner jokes and that would have been the end of it.
> 
> The fact that he didn't turn it over to anybody, wouldn't say whether the photo was him, etc. etc. etc. was a dead giveaway to anybody paying attention that he was lying through his teeth and was most likely guilty as sin.    Clinton's sex problem was magnified when he tried to smear a private citizen to save his own bacon, and Weiner hasn't fared any better when he tried to do that.
> 
> But hey, Weiner hasn't ever promoted any family values or personal ethics, so he's okay doing this stuff, right?  It's only bad if you pretend that you're good.
Click to expand...


Well, to a Democrat the obvious isn't so apparent.


----------



## boedicca

percysunshine said:


> I am starting to feel sorry for the guy.
> 
> Besides being a moron liberal...he is just a regular guy caught up in a shit storm of coincidence, of his own design. That has happened to me before...and it sucks.




I'm not.  

This is classic Hubris and Nemesis drama for the ages.

He brought it on himself.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...
> 
> He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet??? You don't know me or how I react to anything. So take your crude remark and shove it. You are one of the nastiest right wingers on this site. What you're accusing me of is what YOU yourself do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a weiner, Pinata...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming you don't comment when a conservative gets caught in a scandal?

Seriously?


----------



## mudwhistle

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner needed to come clean
Click to expand...


Nah.................too easy.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

The sadistic glee is palpable.


----------



## FuelRod

mudwhistle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner needed to come clean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.................too easy.
Click to expand...


I do think Jeremiah Wright refers to that as "ridin' dirty."


----------



## percysunshine

Vast LWC said:


> Alright, I was wrong.



You need to twitter that...sans jpegs...


----------



## boedicca

One of The Women has a story on Big Government:

_My name is Meagan Broussard. I am 26 years old. I served in the U.S. Army, and I am a full-time college student and a single mom.
I admired Rep. Anthony Weiner because I had seen a video of him standing up for the 9/11 responders. It was a rant, but he came across as someone very passionate, someone who cares about what he believes in. I didnt know much more about him.

On April 20, I clicked on his Facebook page that I liked a video of Rep. Weiner addressing a gathering of construction workers in Washington, DC. I commented that it was hot. Thats the only way I came into contact with him at first.

From there, he introduced himself to me over Facebook Chat. Within an hour, we were sending messages back and forth. It became an everyday correspondence.

We chatted often, but I wasnt always available. It was Hello, how are you doing, where are you going, that kind of thing. Sometimes, it was more personal. I dont want to get deeply into all of that.

I dont want to portray him as a horrible person because I just dont know him.

I was contacted and asked to tell my story. I finally came forward last week because I saw on television that Rep. Weiner had hired an investigating firm to go through all of his files. I worried that there would be people looking at my pictures and messages. I was nervous, but decided that since my messages with Rep. Weiner were going to come out anyway, I wanted to tell my own story rather than have other people talking about me when they didnt know anything.

Im not on a crusade to take him down. I just acted to protect myself and my family.

I have nothing against Rep. Weiner. I think he was intrigued by me because I am different than the people he normally meets. I dont know why he opened up to me in certain ways, but thats the best explanation I have.

He was trying to get me to talk about myself sexually, and I said, straight up, Im not an open book. I was real blunt. He would ask me weird things, like Did you miss me? I didnt understand thathow could I miss someone I hadnt met and didnt know? What is there to miss about me if you dont even know me?

He said that he was an open book, maybe way too open. And after that he said to me that I was too fucking real, not like other people who were all over him. He realized that I wasnt taking the bait, and I think that intrigued him enough to send messages to me and open up to me and try to be real, too...._

» My Story - Big Government


----------



## saveliberty

Anybody want to start a pool on which side has an akward moment next?


----------



## FuelRod

Midnight Marauder said:


> The sadistic glee is palpable.



Unlike Weiner's tweet.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sadistic glee is palpable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Weiner's tweet.
Click to expand...




LMAO I just got your last one about his "staff." Ha~


----------



## boedicca

The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Oddball said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand why he just didn't own up to it to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly because he could count on his party and the lamestream media to carry his water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> But now he looks like an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like the little prick he has always looked like.
Click to expand...


You know Weiner is thinking, "Fuccccccccccccck, Obama wasn't even born here and I get  ramrodded like this!"


----------



## WillowTree

FuelRod said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner needed to come clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.................too easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think Jeremiah Wright refers to that as "ridin' dirty."
Click to expand...


Best frickin post of the day..


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> how many of you can say you didn't convict him until you had the facts?  As in, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
Click to expand...



Make sure you alert me the first time that happens.


----------



## Rinata

boedicca said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would have gone to the trouble if Weiner was a Republican. I think not. What a good, hypocritical conservative you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were a Republican, he would have resigned by now.
> 
> And rightly so.
Click to expand...


Oh, Republicans are so special.


----------



## WillowTree

I can't wait til Wednesday. Bill O'Reilly will ask Dennis Miller what he thinks of all this lying..


----------



## boedicca

Brainrotta is a moron.


----------



## saveliberty

Anyone think this stops at 6 sextings partners?  Not me.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

"I don't know if I can handle all of this Weiner.. it's soo hard.. I mean, omg- Yesssss.. finally, Weiner is _coming_ clean.."


----------



## FuelRod

boedicca said:


> The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.



Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?


----------



## boedicca

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would have gone to the trouble if Weiner was a Republican. I think not. What a good, hypocritical conservative you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he were a Republican, he would have resigned by now.
> 
> And rightly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Republicans are so special.
Click to expand...



Poor widdle Brainrotta.    

She won't find any posts defending Chris Lee for sending Chesticle Pics.  She wish she could, but can't.


----------



## Too Tall

Immanuel said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so its all a Konspiracy?
> 
> why doesn't he call the FBI personally and tell them to get cracking?
> 
> hes not sure that is a picture of himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking son or grandson.  If he doesn't log out of his Twitter account when he brings down his computer, anyone with access to that computer would have access to his account.  He wouldn't think about it being one of his own kids.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Weiner doesn't have any kids or grand kids.


----------



## percysunshine

Is it a coincidence that a member with the name boedicca started a thread called Weinergate?

I think she knew something...before hand.


----------



## boedicca

FuelRod said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
Click to expand...



I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.

And will continue publishing them.

Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.


----------



## Oddball

FuelRod said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
Click to expand...

Or maybe because there's really no end to that little prick?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?


----------



## FuelRod

Too Tall said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that makes me suspicious. Instead of being outraged that his Twitter account is hacked and demanding that the FBI find out who did it he hires a law firm to investigate. That makes me think that he
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with access to his phone/computer posted the picture.
> Someone he knows posted the picture.
> He posted the picture himself and sent it to the wrong person.
> The possibility that his account was hacked and he is completely innocent goes down every time I hear him comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking son or grandson.  If he doesn't log out of his Twitter account when he brings down his computer, anyone with access to that computer would have access to his account.  He wouldn't think about it being one of his own kids.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner doesn't have any kids or grand kids.
Click to expand...


From the photo there appears to be at least one little Weiner running around.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has every reason to resign.   He broke his oath of office - and has proven himself to have no integrity.
> 
> If the people in his district reelect him, then they deserve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke what oath??? Do not take pictures of your pecker hanging out??? Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll defend any Democratic, no matter what they did...
> 
> He could have been caught fucking your pet poodle and you'd be trying to get an autographed picture of the "event"...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.
> 
> And will continue publishing them.
> 
> Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.
Click to expand...

If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

LibocalypseNow said:


> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?





LOL!! Well said!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Oddball said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WeinerGate Saga is Far From Over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe because there's really no end to that little prick?
Click to expand...


That's an oxymoron.


----------



## Rinata

boedicca said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he were a Republican, he would have resigned by now.
> 
> And rightly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Republicans are so special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor widdle Brainrotta.
> 
> She won't find any posts defending Chris Lee for sending Chesticle Pics.  She wish she could, but can't.
Click to expand...


I know you think you are being so very witty, but you're not. You remind me of a stand up comic that nobody laughs at because his jokes are so lame. That's you all over, Brutta Donna.


----------



## mudwhistle

Weiner may be a prick......but he's *their prick*.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.
> 
> And will continue publishing them.
> 
> Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
Click to expand...




Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Rinata said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Republicans are so special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor widdle Brainrotta.
> 
> She won't find any posts defending Chris Lee for sending Chesticle Pics.  She wish she could, but can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you think you are being so very witty, but you're not. You remind me of a stand up comic that nobody laughs at because his jokes are so lame. That's you all over!!!
Click to expand...



Actually you're the joke.. the butt of it.   Just sayin~


----------



## WillowTree

mudwhistle said:


> Weiner may be a prick......but he's *their prick*.


----------



## Ravi

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.
> 
> And will continue publishing them.
> 
> Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
Click to expand...

He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is more to Weiner than meets the eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.
> 
> And will continue publishing them.
> 
> Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
Click to expand...




Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sayin' that Breitbart has more photos.
> 
> And will continue publishing them.
> 
> Weiner can't shut him up like the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.
Click to expand...

 Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.

But he is your hero, so its all good.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ravi said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
Click to expand...




HEY DUMMY... Do you actually think your RETARDED psycho babble bullshit makes any sense??? The only reason you're throwing out that pure BS is because YOU leftist creeps don't want your WEINER harmed any more.. LMAO Too fuckin bad.


----------



## Foxfyre

LibocalypseNow said:


> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?



It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.

At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.


----------



## jillian

Foxfyre said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
Click to expand...


why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?

other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.


----------



## Rinata

Quantum Windbag said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should resign because, as a Congressman, he is held to a higher standard. If we demanded the resignation of people who act like this we would have a lot less people acting like this in office.
> 
> Just something to think about.
Click to expand...


I understand your point. But we should demand the resignation of all members of congress, no matter their party affiliation, if they are involved in any kind of sex or nudity scandal.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
Click to expand...



You're wrong (a situation to which you are obviously accustomed).

The reason to keep posting the pics is that they are newsworthy.  Weiner thought he could play and manipulate the press.  If he had a shred of decency, he would have resigned.  As he hasn't, the rest of the pics will inevitably be published.  

Weiner is keeping this story alive.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.
> 
> But he is your hero, so its all good.
Click to expand...




As opposed to WEINER THE WONDER SCHLONG being your hero???? LMFAO!! Don't look now but you're making a total ASS out of yourself. Do yourself a favor honey, STFU and slink back under your rock.


----------



## percysunshine

I can tell that this thread is going to be one of the longest in the universe. Congrats boe....


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.
> 
> But he is your hero, so its all good.
Click to expand...


you're insulting the national enquirer.


----------



## Oddball

saveliberty said:


> I think your mistaken, if you believe this will not effect Weiner's abilities in Congress.  He has made his career on fact checking and lambasting the Republicans for moral lapses.  Poof!  End of his shtick.


Get ready for the "we have to look at the totality of his career" line of bullshit.

In fact, bet on it.


----------



## boedicca

If Bitter Pillian doesn't like something, we know it must be good.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?
> 
> other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.
Click to expand...




Yea, why does anyone care that a sitting member of Congress named WEINER shared his erect WEINER with strangers on the internet while sitting at a computer in a dark corner getting his jollies.. THEN lying about it, blaming a member of the media??? WHY DOES ANYONE CARE ABOUT THAT???!! Why does anyone care that this same MARRIED PERVERT has new NUDE pics of himself, wanking his member and sending it out over FACEBOOK?? Come on, all in a days work for a liberal.. PROUD MOMENTS FOR LEFTISTS~  Let's hear it for the liberal agenda!! Weiners and those who support them!! Hip hip HOORAY!!! WoooOOOooot!!!


----------



## AllieBaba

Does anyone besides moi find it profoundly ironic that Clinton performed Weiner's wedding????


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Weiner Man might not survive after all. There are more young girls coming forward with perv stuff he sent them. So he may be out in the end. And i think it's worth investigating whether or not he sent any of his perv stuff from official computers. That would be a violation of Law. So definitely stay tuned.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does that, he's as big of an asshole as Weiner. Well, he is anyway, IMO, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone is drooling over such a tiny thing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.
> 
> But he is your hero, so its all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're insulting the national enquirer.
Click to expand...



Poor lefties.. resorting to defending the very magazine who busted their Prez hopeful, JOHN EDWARDS!!  Another pillar of the Leftist community.. Cheating on his wife with cancer, having a lovechild, all the while preaching morals to all of us out there..  Does it get any better than this???  Gotta tell ya... you libs are batting 1000 on the CHEAT-LIES-SHEEPLE front! WTG~


----------



## Trajan

well, look like wieners in hot water


----------



## mudwhistle

percysunshine said:


> I can tell that this thread is going to be one of the longest in the universe. Congrats boe....


----------



## percysunshine

Trajan said:


> well, look like wieners in hot water



You know....the guy could make a gazzillion dollars if he would put his face on a bottle of hot brown spicy mustard.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

BWHAHAHAHAH Pelousy is in deep shit and knows it.. unlike her SHEEPLE here, she knows WEINER has rotted up the place and right before election year campaigning so she's calling for an Ethics Inquiry.. Haha

Nancy Pelosi calls for Anthony Weiner ethics inquiry - John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com


----------



## boedicca

Oy Vey!

_Rep. Anthony Weiner used an unflattering Jewish sexual stereotype during another Facebook sexting session with a middle-aged woman, RadarOnline.com and Star magazine are exclusively reporting in a joint newsgathering operation.

In a salacious new transcript of a conversation the embattled Democrat had with the woman, who lives in Nevada but does not want to be identified, the shamed politico asked whether his social networking pen pal gave &#8220;good&#8221; oral sex.

&#8220;You give good head?&#8221; the embattled and married New York congressman asked the woman on March 16, this year.

She responded: &#8220;I&#8217;ve been told really good...and i love doing it.&#8221;

At that point, 46-year-old Weiner declared: &#8220;wow a jewish girl who sucks (bleep)! this thing is ready to do damage.&#8221;..._


Weiner Used Jewish Sexual Stereotype To Facebook Sexting Partner | Radar Online


But Remember, It was JUST A JOKE.


----------



## mudwhistle

Trajan said:


> well, look like wieners in hot water



With mustard and relish. 

I'm hungry now.


----------



## xsited1

Time for Weiner to exit stage left.


----------



## jillian

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me. I didn't.
> 
> I don't care too much about the peccadillos as much as the inane policy.
> 
> If I cared about the peccadillos...I would have to put myself in time out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner were a conservative Republican, you could swap half the comments here with the other half,
> 
> and all the cons and libs would be properly re-aligned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming you don't comment when a conservative gets caught in a scandal?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


it's about the hypocrisy on the right... not the indiscretions... unless we're talking about a public official hitting on children.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The following photograph was allegedly sent to the young woman from AnthonyWeiner@aol.com via BlackBerry on Wednesday, May 4, 2011, under the subject, &#8220;Me and the pussys&#8221; (note cats in background):







Readers comment:

It&#8217;s bad when a congress critter can&#8217;t even spell &#8220;pussies&#8221;.

http://pajamasmedia.com/tatler/2011/06/06/second-weiner-photo-hits-the-net-full-of-double-entendre/




What a creeper face.


----------



## Trajan

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
> 
> 
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is drooling over such a tiny thing.
Click to expand...


or..."its all much ado about nothing"......should wiener be mad if someones says that?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Oh more perv stuff from the Weiner Man is coming. Weinergate is not over.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?
> 
> other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.
Click to expand...


I can't wait til you have to face the fact that his activities violate the house ethics rules..


----------



## Oddball

And now, a musical interlude....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbEuRzlhIs]YouTube - &#x202a;the sweet - little willy HQ (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> The following photograph was allegedly sent to the young woman from AnthonyWeiner@aol.com via BlackBerry on Wednesday, May 4, 2011, under the subject, Me and the pussys (note cats in background):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readers comment:
> 
> Its bad when a congress critter cant even spell pussies.
> 
> The PJ Tatler » Second Weiner photo hits the net, full of double entendre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a creeper face.



OMG, somebody needs to get that orange cat away from the creep


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?
> 
> other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.
Click to expand...


It isn't a holier than thou thing, but there probably is a bit of pay back in it.  When the Democrats absolutely trash and crucify ANY Republican caught saying or writing or doing ANYTHING the least bit questionable, and demand his/her head on a platter,  it's difficult to not enjoy turning the tables a bit.  The level of visciousness has reached unprecedented proportions in recent years and there's a lot of us who are more than a little sick of it.

So when you have an attack dog like Anthony Weiner who has ranted and raved some of the most ugly, hateful, and viscious and indefensible attacks on others getting caught with his drawers down literally, that won't go unpunished.

Why should we care?  Maybe in the grand scheme of things it isn't that big a deal.  Why do you care of a Republican is a hypocrite?  Why should we care if a Democrat is a pervert?


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> And now, a musical interlude....
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;the sweet - little willy HQ (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;





Oh No!  It's a BALLroom Shtick!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

If he used official Computers for any of his perv stuff,he has violated the Law. An official investigation is warranted.


----------



## Trajan

you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....

 I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....


----------



## percysunshine

This silliness will soon be forgotten.

We need new silliness.

Someone out there do something stupid...please


----------



## boedicca

The House Leadership appears less than happy with Weiner:

_Weiner said he did not think he violated the Constitution with his actions, but House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi has asked for an ethics committee meeting to see if Weiner has broken any House rules. 

Through a spokesman, House Minority Whip Steny Hoyer urged Weiner to "be truthful and put the facts on the table."_

Weiner Admits To Sending Racy Messages, But Will Not Resign - NY1.com


----------



## Warrior102

Imagine GWB making such a confession.




Can't......................



The impeachment/gallows toys would be rolled out. 

Weiner - resign.


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....



well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal... 

i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.


----------



## Jack Fate

Only a real dick would try to hold on to power after this.


----------



## Jack Fate

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
Click to expand...


He's not just anyone on a board.  He is a US Congressman who can be compromised by something like this. He has abused his office.   Man, you all really are dumb fucks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Trajan said:


> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....



Nah.....the Democrat way is deny, deny, deny....and make counter-accusations.


----------



## Warrior102

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
Click to expand...


The way I look at it Jill, if you're an elected official, you don't have a "personal life." You give that up when you're elected to serve the people who elected you 24/7. There's no "down time." You have to be willing to serve anytime you're in office. And that means behaving yourself and setting a good example. 

Just my .02 worth....


----------



## boedicca

Warrior102 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I look at it Jill, if you're an elected official, you don't have a "personal life." You give that up when you're elected to serve the people who elected you 24/7. There's no "down time." You have to be willing to serve anytime you're in office. And that means behaving yourself and setting a good example.
> 
> Just my .02 worth....
Click to expand...



As I noted in post #1226:



boedicca said:


> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> 
> If Bitter Pillian thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jack Fate said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not just anyone on a board.  He is a US Congressman who can be compromised by something like this. He has abused his office.   Man, you really are dumb fucks.
Click to expand...


Nope. He admitted it so unless there's more out there he can't be blackmailed. 

SNL is gonna have a skit about this in the works......trust me.


----------



## PixieStix

Jack Fate said:


> Only a real dick would try to hold on to power after this.




Or a weenie


----------



## FuelRod

I hope no tax payer dollars are wasted on a criminal investigation.  Any charges are likely to result in a hung jury.


----------



## Jack Fate

mudwhistle said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not just anyone on a board.  He is a US Congressman who can be compromised by something like this. He has abused his office.   Man, you really are dumb fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. He admitted it so unless there's more out there he can't be blackmailed.
> 
> SNL is gonna have a skit about this in the works......trust me.
Click to expand...


Yes, there is more out there and I predict he will resign soon.


----------



## gautama

WEANIE WEINER admits the OBVIOUS !!!

A few minutes ago, on National TV, WEANIE WEINER publicly and unequivocally admitted the OBVIOUS......i.e., guilty on ALL charges.

WEANIE WEINER apologized profusely, and babbled repeatedly about taking responsibility but.......he adamantly claimed that he would NOT resign.

On a much lesser note, but to round out the picture to understand how the various segments of our society feel about this bizarro behaviour (even for a LIEberrhoid), I wondered if any segment of our society would actually ENVY this LIEberrhoid Wierdo.

There are established, almost certified authorities, on the matter of LEZBOS.

I wonder if these "DICKLESS WONDERS" who fancy themselves as "husbands" in these fantasy QUEER "Marriages" would be ENVIABLE as hell of WEANIE WEANER and his (ahem) bulge ......even to so far as to EAGERLY go thru all this justifiable condemnation by the Nation ?

I am sincerely curious.


----------



## saveliberty

Holding on makes more sense when you see blind loyalty from Jillian and Rinata.  It is telling that Pelosi sees him as cannon fodder at this point.  Not a good sign Mr. Weiner.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jack Fate said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not just anyone on a board.  He is a US Congressman who can be compromised by something like this. He has abused his office.   Man, you really are dumb fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He admitted it so unless there's more out there he can't be blackmailed.
> 
> SNL is gonna have a skit about this in the works......trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there is more out there and I predict he will resign soon.
Click to expand...


In that case CNN or MSNBC has a job waiting for him in about a year.


----------



## boedicca

More on the upCUMMING House Ethics Investigation:

_I am deeply disappointed and saddened about this situation; for Anthonys wife, Huma, his family, his staff and his constituents, Pelosi said in a statement released on Monday night.

*I am calling for an Ethics Committee investigation to determine whether any official resources were used or any other violation of House rules occurred.*

Israel added: Congressman Anthony Weiner engaged in a deep personal failure and inappropriate behavior that embarrassed himself, his family, and the House. Ultimately, Anthony and his constituents will make a judgment about his future .

To remove all remaining doubt about this situation, I agree with Leader Pelosis request that the House Ethics Committee use its authority to begin an investigation._


Nancy Pelosi calls for Anthony Weiner ethics inquiry - John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com



If he used his office computer or taxpayer funded blackberry, he's toast.


----------



## WeyrichWasRight

so should Weiner.


----------



## mudwhistle

saveliberty said:


> Holding on makes more sense when you see blind loyalty from Jillian and Rinata.  It is telling that Pelosi sees him as cannon fodder at this point.  Not a good sign Mr. Weiner.



It's that bad????

Damn. The woman that can't face the truth and rarely tells the truth says he's gone.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Democrats do usually desperately cling to power even after they're busted. I mean Ted Kennedy actually killed a young girl while Drink Driving yet went on to serve 40yrs. in Government. The Weiner Man will hang on for as long as he can but he still might not survive. Many more young girls are coming forward with perv stuff he sent them. I'm actually betting against the Weiner Man surviving. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## saveliberty

Wonder if they will move his office to the basement?  Leadership has little hints they are ticked off.


----------



## Avatar4321

So it was was him. Anyone shocked?


----------



## boedicca

Kennedy was *cough* American "Royalty" *cough*.

Weiner's just a little dick.


----------



## boedicca

Avatar4321 said:


> So it was was him. Anyone shocked?




So Not Shocked.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Video of girl receiving "tweet pics" from Rep Weiner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iys86OcXPY8&feature=related"]YouTube - &#x202a;Laughing Girl&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was was him. Anyone shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Not Shocked.
Click to expand...


Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Good to see Pelosi drained the swamp. Yuk Yuk! What a scam. lol!


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was was him. Anyone shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Not Shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.
Click to expand...




Yes.  Please refer to post #1226.


----------



## mudwhistle

LibocalypseNow said:


> Democrats do usually desperately cling to power even after they're busted. I mean Ted Kennedy actually killed a young girl while Drink Driving yet went on to serve 40yrs. in Government. The Weiner Man will hang on for as long as he can but he still might not survive. Many more young girls are coming forward with perv stuff he sent them. I'm actually betting against the Weiner Man surviving. I guess we'll see though.



Liberals live in shame a lot. They need a group collective of liars to make themselves feel better about their positions. That's why it's not much of a surprise that Weiner won't resign. 

Weiner is used to feeling like shit. I bet he's heard more Weiner jokes in the last couple of weeks then he did during grade-school and high-school.


----------



## PixieStix

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Video of girl receiving "tweet pics" from Rep Weiner
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Laughing Girl&#x202c;&rlm;



She sounds like the democratic mascott

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-MDw88Tdh4]YouTube - &#x202a;junior&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky

Jack Fate said:


> Only a real dick would try to hold on to power after this.




and only real dicks would still try to run cover for him


----------



## Samson

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Video of girl receiving "tweet pics" from Rep Weiner
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Laughing Girl&#x202c;&rlm;





FF onto 4:00 minute marker

**You'll realise why she's alone in her basement on the internets.**


----------



## mudwhistle

I'm sure Obama felt pretty much the same way when it was discovered that he attended a racist church for 20 years. He really showed then what he's really like when he said he always knew he had less of a chance then other conventional candidates. 

Look what the media did for him?

It all depends on how much the left feels they need to support Weiner. 

If they feel so, then he's gonna be around. 

A GOP official would get the axe like yesterday.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Did he break any Laws? This is the next question. If he used official Computers for any of his perv stuff,he broke the Law. An official investigation is warranted.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

New Rep Weiner Campaign song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk]YouTube - &#x202a;Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Wiener is a total loser. A classless, piece of trash with a major hypocrisy problem.  He needs to be expelled from Congress.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Not Shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Please refer to post #1226.
Click to expand...


<<<sigh>>>



boedicca said:


> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> 
> If Bitter Pilly thinks Weiner's behavior and evasive lies reflect CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives, then that says a great deal about her ethics.



You wanna apply that rule every time Shiela Jackson Lee opens her mouth?

Commmmmooooooooon! Get real.


----------



## Samson

Zander said:


> Wiener is a total loser. A classless, piece of trash with a major hypocrisy problem.  He needs to be expelled from Congress.





Actually based on public confidence polls, you've just descibed the perfect candidate for congress.


----------



## boedicca

Sheila talking like a moron is not nearly the same as Weiner sending crotch shots over the internet and then engaging in days of lying about it in the press.


----------



## skookerasbil

So happy I soon wont have to hear his whiney gay ass on the boob anymore. Just profoundly annoying.......typical limpwrister style trying to be a tough guy when you know he's one of those that got his lunch pail tossed around the schoolyard a few hundred times!!!

Still.......the demise of Olbermann was even more enjoyable.........another guy who was perpetually picked last for the team, thus, they end up spending the rest of their lives being passive-aggressive.


Lose...........


----------



## mudwhistle

Neotrotsky said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a real dick would try to hold on to power after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and only real dicks would still try to run cover for him
Click to expand...


NY Carbiner
Rinata

etc......


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Sheila talking like a moron is not nearly the same as Weiner sending crotch shots over the internet and then engaging in days of lying about it in the press.



No, its the SAME.


----------



## mudwhistle

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiener is a total loser. A classless, piece of trash with a major hypocrisy problem.  He needs to be expelled from Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually based on public confidence polls, you've just descibed the perfect candidate for congress.
Click to expand...


Problem is he's in the White House.


----------



## boedicca

Sorry, bub.

Talking like an idiot is not as bad as Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it.


----------



## boedicca

Sorry, bub.

Talking like an idiot is not as bad as Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it.


----------



## Samson




----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Sorry, bub.
> 
> Talking like an idiot is not as bad as Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it.



That's not what the Rule you posted said:



> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives.



Bubbette.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sick fucking lying liberals.


----------



## American Cowboy

Weiner admits he sent lewd picture of his weiner; won't quit

Weiner admits he sent lewd picture; won't quit - Yahoo! News


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, bub.
> 
> Talking like an idiot is not as bad as Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the Rule you posted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bubbette.
Click to expand...



Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it does not REFLECT CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, bub.
> 
> Talking like an idiot is not as bad as Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the Rule you posted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bubbette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Talking like an idiot AND sexting AND posting dirty pics AND lying about it does not REFLECT CREDITABLY on the House of Representatives.
> Talking like an d
Click to expand...


Niether does talking like an idiot:



> Eleven percent of Americans say they have "a great deal" or "quite a lot" of confidence in Congress, down from 17% in 2009 and a percentage point lower than the previous low for Congress, recorded in 2008.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Man,New York sure does seem to love their weird little Democrat Pervs. Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man. Come on New York,get it together.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> Man,New York sure does seem to love their weird little Democrat Pervs. Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man. Come on New York,get it together.





What do you expect from a state which imported the carpetbagging Clintons?


----------



## Foxfyre

mudwhistle said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.....the Democrat way is deny, deny, deny....and make counter-accusations.
Click to expand...


Well you're already seeing the new spin now.  If you take ANY position on personal ethics or traditional values or family values and you are anything less than an exemplary, upstanding, perfectly righteous person in every detail, you can be crucified because you will be a hypocrite.  Most especially if you have an R after your name.

But so long as a person doesn't promote anything positive or good or decent or right of a personal nature, he or she can be as crude and lewd and immoral as he chooses and that's fine.

And of course, any proof of Congressman Weiner's own little hypocrisies will be unaddressed and skimmed over and deflected just as he tried to do with his crotch shot problem with the press.

It's a fascinating thing to watch actually.


----------



## Samson

American Cowboy said:


> Weiner admits he sent lewd picture of his weiner; won't quit
> 
> Weiner admits he sent lewd picture; won't quit - Yahoo! News



Hey, bub:



> House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi immediately called for an ethics committee investigation into whether Weiner broke House rules.


----------



## Avatar4321

LibocalypseNow said:


> Man,New York sure does seem to love their weird little Democrat Pervs. Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man. Come on New York,get it together.



That's because these politicians are all friends. They are a tight knit group and most normal people cant penetrate the ranks of the political elites.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man,New York sure does seem to love their weird little Democrat Pervs. Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man. Come on New York,get it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from a state which imported the carpetbagging Clintons?
Click to expand...


Did they "Import them?"

I thought they inserted themselves.


----------



## Rinata

Foxfyre said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
Click to expand...


That's a nasty thing to say. But it's so you, isn't it???


----------



## boedicca

Quelle Nonsurprise, Brainrotta doesn't grok Ethics and Morality.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a nasty thing to say. But it's so you, isn't it???
Click to expand...


What's nasty about it? In fact, what's wrong about it?


----------



## Foxfyre

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a nasty thing to say. But it's so you, isn't it???
Click to expand...


Well isn't that the argument some on your side are giving us?  Congressman Weiner hasn' run on or promoted any family values or personal morality stuff so therefore it doesn't matter what he does in his spare time and it shouldn't make any difference to his professional status?   I can refer you to the specific comments that sort of go along those lines if you like.

But then the fact that he accuses the Republicans or specific Republicans of the most hateful and horrendous things I suppose is okay too so long as he hasn't accused them of tweeting their dick to some young chick they're not married to.


----------



## Dr.House

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was was him. Anyone shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Not Shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.
Click to expand...


Apparently he thinks so...  I imagine his wife would think so too...

Personally, I don't think it's conduct that I would accept in a congressperson I supported...


He got caught...  I'm sure there are others out there who are doing shit they're not supposed to do...  I'd treat them the same way if they got caught...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Weiner represents everything that is wrong with New York, all of America actually. Greedy, slimey, Carpetbagging, bottomfeeding vile disgusting perverted politicians. Just like his buddy Spitzer. The arrogant asshole claimed recently that he planned on making a political comeback. Then we have the Weiner man refusing to resign. Maybe that hack Blago can make a comeback? These sick fucks sit around all day sending pitcures of themseves on the internet with their office doors locked while getting themselves off. Weiner probably visits some dirty bathhouse every night. ~BH


----------



## boedicca

Oh.mi.gawd.   Chris Matthews is a gift that keeps on giving:

_CHRIS MATTHEWS, MSNBC: "Yeah, but he says his wife knew. He laid it out on her."

JOHN FEEHERY, Republican strategist: "Which is a terrible, terrible mistake."

*MATTHEWS: "Well, maybe she's partly responsible if she knew about it?"*_


RealClearPolitics - Video - Chris Matthews On Weiner's Wife: "Maybe She's Partly Responsible"


So now it's BLAME THE WIFE time?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

The party line from the left seems to be that you can act any way you want, as long as you don't profess to have any ethics or morals whatsoever.


----------



## AllieBaba

His wife is to blame?

That's just wrong.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

boedicca said:


> Oh.mi.gawd.   Chris Matthews is a gift that keeps on giving:
> 
> _CHRIS MATTHEWS, MSNBC: "Yeah, but he says his wife knew. He laid it out on her."
> 
> JOHN FEEHERY, Republican strategist: "Which is a terrible, terrible mistake."
> 
> *MATTHEWS: "Well, maybe she's partly responsible if she knew about it?"*_
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Chris Matthews On Weiner's Wife: "Maybe She's Partly Responsible"
> 
> 
> So now it's BLAME THE WIFE time?



Mathews is such a fucking mysoginist... and a loon.


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
Click to expand...


yes, but, now hes stuck with the fact that he attempted to perpetrate a scam. If he made those calls from his office, well, he may have to be punished for that, stupid , sure, but he has made his own bed. 

I could care less if he has phone sex or swaps photos,  whatever, him and his wife can deal with it, but, I take the same stance here I took ala Clinton; I wasn't so much offended he was getting hummers in the oval office, I was however offended he was stupid enough,  once caught to lie about it, while under oath to boot.  I don't want a dummy representing me, I'll take the smart guy thank you, one who is smart enough to know when to fish or cut bait,  OR,  not get caught.


----------



## boedicca

This is an interesting development.  Usually, the MSM would bury a story for a prominent Democrat.  But here ABCNews.com has a Flashback of Weiner's "Web of Lies".

Flashback: Weiner's Web of Lies | Video - ABC News


This story is not going to be brushed aside, especially if Breitbart has more material to post.


----------



## PixieStix

boedicca said:


> Oh.mi.gawd.   Chris Matthews is a gift that keeps on giving:
> 
> _CHRIS MATTHEWS, MSNBC: "Yeah, but he says his wife knew. He laid it out on her."
> 
> JOHN FEEHERY, Republican strategist: "Which is a terrible, terrible mistake."
> 
> *MATTHEWS: "Well, maybe she's partly responsible if she knew about it?"*_
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Chris Matthews On Weiner's Wife: "Maybe She's Partly Responsible"
> 
> 
> So now it's BLAME THE WIFE time?



That is as low as they can get. Now if weiner does not answer that and defend his wife......


----------



## Samson

Dr.House said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Not Shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently he thinks so...  I imagine his wife would think so too...
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's conduct that I would accept in a congressperson I supported...
> 
> 
> He got caught...  I'm sure there are others out there who are doing shit they're not supposed to do...  I'd treat them the same way if they got caught...
Click to expand...


So, isn't that why these guys are up for re-election: To either be rejected or accepted by their constituants?

If his constituants like seeing their representative's banana hammock, then who are we to judge?

Hell, this could be the start of a wonderful new trend: Candidates campaigning in their underwear. The only winners of any future elections would be Victoria Secret models.


----------



## FuelRod

The left appears in denial of Weiner's pickle.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Oh.mi.gawd.   Chris Matthews is a gift that keeps on giving:
> 
> _CHRIS MATTHEWS, MSNBC: "Yeah, but he says his wife knew. He laid it out on her."
> 
> JOHN FEEHERY, Republican strategist: "Which is a terrible, terrible mistake."
> 
> *MATTHEWS: "Well, maybe she's partly responsible if she knew about it?"*_
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Chris Matthews On Weiner's Wife: "Maybe She's Partly Responsible"
> 
> 
> So now it's BLAME THE WIFE time?



hey , throw everyone in the fire*shrugs*


----------



## taichiliberal

So another idiot politician let's his little head do the thinking and endangers or destroys a promising political career.

What's with these guys?  Whether Dem or Repub, it seems as soon as they get a little success or power, they act like fools.

And what's really sad is that little dishonest shit Breitbart FINALLY got one story right where he didn't have to exaggerate, tell half the truth or present an edit out of context.

Way to go, Congressman Weiner...you dope!


----------



## Dr.House

AllieBaba said:


> His wife is to blame?
> 
> That's just wrong.



Well, it IS Chrissy Matthews....

He has a habit of being wrong...


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the guy actually do anything wrong, besides use poor judgement, which, as a liberal Democrat, really isn't terribly unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he thinks so...  I imagine his wife would think so too...
> 
> Personally, I don't think it's conduct that I would accept in a congressperson I supported...
> 
> 
> He got caught...  I'm sure there are others out there who are doing shit they're not supposed to do...  I'd treat them the same way if they got caught...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, isn't that why these guys are up for re-election: To either be rejected or accepted by their constituants?
> 
> If his constituants like seeing their representative's banana hammock, then who are we to judge?
> 
> Hell, this could be the start of a wonderful new trend: Candidates campaigning in their underwear. The only winners of any future elections would be Victoria Secret models.
Click to expand...


hummmmm,, I can think of a few elected officials and a few perspective candidates I would not mind seeing....


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> This is an interesting development.  Usually, the MSM would bury a story for a prominent Democrat.  But here ABCNews.com has a Flashback of Weiner's "Web of Lies".
> 
> Flashback: Weiner's Web of Lies | Video - ABC News
> 
> 
> This story is not going to be brushed aside, especially if Breitbart has more material to post.



So now he HAS brought in marriage and family and criticized the interviewer for implying that he would violate that and for dragging that poor innocent girl into it, etc.

I wonder if that will pass the hypocrisy test.


----------



## boedicca

And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.

_In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was &#8220;off to class.&#8221;

The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._

Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:


----------



## boedicca

And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.

_The woman who carried on a nine-month sexting relationship with Rep. Anthony Weiner is a 40-year-old Las Vegas blackjack dealer named Lisa Weiss.

Following a bombshell joint investigation by RadarOnline.com and Star magazine, Weiss agreed to come forward and be the first woman named of the six who the congressman admitted to sending lewd messages and photos.

*What&#8217;s more, the blonde woman has revealed details that show the liberal congressman lied during his tear-jerking confession Monday at a press conference in New York and that he DID use government resources for his extra-marital activities.*

(snip)

In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was &#8220;off to class.&#8221;

The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._

Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:


----------



## LibocalypseNow

boedicca said:


> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was off to class.
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:



If true,he will have to be removed from office. He may have committed crimes. An official investigation will have to take place.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was &#8220;off to class.&#8221;
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true,he will have to be removed from office. He may have committed crimes. An official investigation will have to take place.
Click to expand...



Pelosi already announced that an investigation would take place, including finding out if government "resources" were used.

Radar has an interview with a woman who claims that she had phone sex with Weiner while he was in his Congressional Office.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...other-woman-provides-sex-messages-his-account


----------



## FuelRod

Weiner being removed would be quite a climax to this tale.


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> His wife is to blame?
> 
> That's just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it IS Chrissy Matthews....
> 
> He has a habit of being wrong...
Click to expand...


He has a habit of being a bafoon too


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was off to class.
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:



You do realize that individual phone calls don't cost anything anymore in the days of digital phones, right?

Be that as it may, you all were right, I was wrong.

Weiner is a douche.

Not because he's a bit on the kinky side, but because he so blatantly lied about it.


----------



## Immanuel

Dagnammit!  Go away for a couple of hours and come back and there is something like 25 pages on this.  I'm not reading them, sorry.


Well, I guess the word is out.  It was a picture of him.  He posted it and stated there were six other women he sent things to after getting married.  He lied about sending the photo.  But he is not resigning.

Well, up until this point I have been saying so what and reserving the right to change my mind if further details came out.  Those details have come out and now I say he should resign and not drag this crap on any longer.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Vast LWC said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was off to class.
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that individual phone calls don't cost anything anymore in the days of digital phones, right?
> 
> Be that as it may, you all were right, I was wrong.
> 
> Weiner is a douche.
> 
> Not because he's a bit on the kinky side, but because he so blatantly lied about it.
Click to expand...




It must really SUCK to be you today.   The phone sets cost money.  The office infrastructure costs money.   Weiner's salary costs money.

But here you are, trying to make excuses.

Yep.  It must really SUCK more than usual to be you today.


----------



## Oddball

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was off to class.
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true,he will have to be removed from office. He may have committed crimes. An official investigation will have to take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi already announced that an investigation would take place, including finding out if government "resources" were used.
> 
> Radar has an interview with a woman who claims that she had phone sex with Weiner while he was in his Congressional Office.
> 
> Weinergate Grows: Another Woman Provides Sex Messages From His Account | Radar Online
Click to expand...







....with a bagel and a jar of gefelte fish.....


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make a bet that Weiner resigns before the August recess.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> I'm going to make a bet that Weiner resigns before the August recess.



If I were a betting man and employed, I don't think I would give him to the end of this week.

Immie


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Rinata said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what he did was dumb. But what grounds should he be resigning on? His wife should have issue with what he did more then the rest of us. He broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should resign because, as a Congressman, he is held to a higher standard. If we demanded the resignation of people who act like this we would have a lot less people acting like this in office.
> 
> Just something to think about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand your point. But we should demand the resignation of all members of congress, no matter their party affiliation, if they are involved in any kind of sex or nudity scandal.
Click to expand...


I think I said that.


----------



## taichiliberal

I remember the "page boy scandal", where two male congressmen were nailed screwing pages....one male, one female.  And if I remember correctly, one of them was re-elected!

Weiner really has to worry about is whether or not he used ANY congressional funds or assets during his silliness, and whether the Dem political machine will back him from now on.


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a bet that Weiner resigns before the August recess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man and employed, I don't think I would give him to the end of this week.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



If the Dems had any shreds of decency left, I'd agree with you.  But their play book is to bluff it out.

The big wildcards are Huma and if Pelosi fast tracks the investigation.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

LibocalypseNow said:


> The Weiner Man might not survive after all. There are more young girls coming forward with perv stuff he sent them. So he may be out in the end. And i think it's worth investigating whether or not he sent any of his perv stuff from official computers. That would be a violation of Law. So definitely stay tuned.



If he sent anything to someone under 18 he is fucked, even if he did not know she was younger.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he allegedly used TAXPAYER RESOURCES and conducted some of his sexcapades during work hours.
> 
> _In an explicit exchange on March 3 -- the same day he voted on a health care bill in the U.S. House of Representatives -- Weiner bemoaned that he had to end their conversation because he was off to class.
> 
> The casino worker, who said she once worked as a Democratic campaign worker, also claimed she had steamy phone sex with Rep. Weiner -- using a Government telephone._
> 
> Weiner Sexting Partner Reveals Her Identity, Says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that individual phone calls don't cost anything anymore in the days of digital phones, right?
> 
> Be that as it may, you all were right, I was wrong.
> 
> Weiner is a douche.
> 
> Not because he's a bit on the kinky side, but because he so blatantly lied about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must really SUCK to be you today.   The phone sets cost money.  The office infrastructure costs money.   Weiner's salary costs money.
> 
> But here you are, trying to make excuses.
> 
> Yep.  It must really SUCK more than usual to be you today.
Click to expand...


Well, you have to remember B not many could summon up the stones to call for Rangels head, and what he did is far far worse and sanctimoniously more hideous, so the old hypocrisy yardstick  vis a vis morals is just crap, that guy in NY State who resigned had to because hes a rep. Old Charlie? Welllllllll, not so much...........what a crock.


----------



## boedicca

Rangel should have resigned.

Bawney Frank should have resigned.

Christopher Dodd should have resigned.

Maxine Waters should have resigned.

All four did worse things than Weiner has in this instance.  But that doesn't let Weiner off the hook.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

His poor Wife has to be pretty embarrassed. From what i'm hearing,there are even more perv photos out there. Apparently ole Weiner Man was quite the little creep. I feel bad for his Wife. I'm sure she had no idea he was such a weirdo. He should resign. America just can't afford to have morons like this serving in our Congress. Times are just too damn hard...(No pun intended) Seriously.


----------



## cutter

Come on, the bottle said if it lasted more than 4hrs someone should look at it. I guess it's been looked at now.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Rangel should have resigned.
> 
> Bawney Frank should have resigned.
> 
> Christopher Dodd should have resigned.
> 
> Maxine Waters should have resigned.
> 
> All four did worse things than Weiner has in this instance.  But that doesn't let Weiner off the hook.



ooooooh yeah, whatever happened to the Maxine waters investigation?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
Click to expand...


I have more than once. But I stopped blaming imaginary people when I was 5.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Quantum Windbag said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Weiner Man might not survive after all. There are more young girls coming forward with perv stuff he sent them. So he may be out in the end. And i think it's worth investigating whether or not he sent any of his perv stuff from official computers. That would be a violation of Law. So definitely stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he sent anything to someone under 18 he is fucked, even if he did not know she was younger.
Click to expand...


Yea i'm beginning to hear more on this. Man,what a degenerate.


----------



## boedicca

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this whole thing is sooo stupid, he should have just said yea, I sent it and so what? mind your biz.....this would be over now.....
> 
> I said it twice and I'll say again, the cover up is almost always wurst than the offense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, if he had done anything illegal to cover it up that would certainly be true. but near as i can tell, he didn't do anything illegal...
> 
> i'm sure no one on this board has ever gotten caught doing something and said "huh? not me. musta been someone else"... which is really all that i can see he did. stupid? yes... he should have been smarter than that and i thought he was. i actually thought he didn't want people tip-toeing through his computer b/c he was looking at guys and didn't want to be outed. apparently i was wrong about that. but i still couldn't give a flying about people's personal life if it has nothing to do with positions they take publicly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than once. But I stopped blaming imaginary people when I was 5.
Click to expand...




"Who Me?"   Weiner is caught in a Bil Keane "Frightmare".

Perhaps we need to add another review to the Amazon ones:

http://www.amazon.com/I-Had-Frightm...cr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Rangel should have resigned.
> 
> Bawney Frank should have resigned.
> 
> Christopher Dodd should have resigned.
> 
> Maxine Waters should have resigned.
> 
> All four did worse things than Weiner has in this instance.  But that doesn't let Weiner off the hook.



I agree, but I don't think either one of them were ever foolish enough to admit that they had actually done what they did.  They are still denying they did anything wrong.

Weiner has now admitted it.  He's toast.  Had he done the Democratic thing and continued to deny it he could be in politics as long as Senator Byrd.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

Bump, bump,....bump, bump, bump


----------



## gautama

I haven't read most of the the thread.

Somebody mighta said this, but I think that about now is the time for the LIEberrhoids to blame Bush.


----------



## boedicca

How Refreshing!  Weiner helped get a bill passed to Protect Children on the Internets!  KIDS - Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators!

From his website:

_In early 2007 my office did a study that found that over 85% of registered sex offenders in New York City live less than five blocks from schools, and 670 sex offenders live within just two blocks. Some offenders are even closer, permanently residing less than 500 feet away from unwitting parents, educators and children.

Along with several colleagues in Congress, we introduced & passed the KIDS (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) Act of 2007, a bill to require sex offenders to register their e-mail and instant message addresses with the National Sex Offender Registry. The &#8220;Kids Act&#8217; implemented one of my six recommendations to keep a closer eye on sex offenders both near school grounds and online. I also proposed stricter GPS tracking of sex offenders, tougher enforcement of registration laws and more public disclosure of sex offender data.

*Sadly, the Internet is the predator's venue of choice today. We need to update our strategies and our laws to stop these offenders who are a mere click away from our children. *
_

Anthony Weiner - New York's 9th District


And yet, his STRATEGY, did not include making sure he was sending lewd pics only to adults.


----------



## Liability

Weiner Limp at Presser.

PLEASE, GOD!  NO film at 11.


----------



## Liability

Weiner Limp at Presser.

PLEASE, GOD!  NO film at 11.


----------



## Provocateur

In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.

Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner- 'To the best of my knowledge they were all adults'...

"I don't know the exact ages of the women," he said. "But they're all  adults, at least to the best of my knowledge, they were all adults and  they were engaging in these conversations consensually. Someone could  theoretically have been fibbing about [their age] and that's a risk."
​What a loser.  

How much is this kind of behaviour is fueled by the left knowing they are held to lower standards by the MSM?

Quite a bit no doubt....


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!





Wow.  They're even Mo Moonbattier than one would have thought.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Provocateur said:


> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!






Oh yes the "tin-foil hat " radical left will be out tonight


----------



## Immanuel

Provocateur said:


> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!



I love reason #10:



> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.



Is this DK Story some kind of a joke?

Immie


----------



## gautama

glitch


----------



## gautama

I wonder if any segment of our nation would be envious of WEANIE WEINER and his predicament ?

How do the DICKLESS WONDERS who fancy themselves as "husbands" in the fantasy QUEER "marriages" feel about WEANIE WEINER ....... aren't some of them uncontrollably eager to be WEANIE WEINER with his (ahem) bulge even though it would mean undergoing the contempt of the Nation ?


----------



## Provocateur

Neotrotsky said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes the "tin-foil hat " radical left will be out tonight
Click to expand...


But the theory is so...compelling.



> So how do I know today's press conference was a hoax?  There are ten reasons:
> 
> 1) Today's press conference was supposedly held at a Sheraton hotel in New York City.   Well, I went to websites various New York area Sheratons this morning.  Not one of them indicated that Rep. Weiner was going to give a press conference there this afternoon.  Not a ONE.
> 
> 2) Anthony Weiner does not look like that.   Go to his website - he has more hair and his complexion is not that dark.   Also, having heard him speak many times, I know he does not talk like the guy in the press conference.  He's a lot more combative, louder, and funnier.
> 
> 3) YFrog.
> 
> 4) Last week, Anthony Weiner said he could not say with "certaintude" that the photo was his.  Many people here rightly assumed that he knew the photo was not his, but couldn't say so, because the FBI was involved.   Because as you know, if you've asked the police to investigate something, that last thing you would want to do is proclaim your innocence.  They hate that.   Anyhow, the Feds surely would have known that Weiner making a statement would have compromised their whole investigation.    And Andrew Breitbart, knowing this, had a press conference with a fake Weiner - so as to keep the FBI off his scent.
> 
> 5) Who does this help?  Clarence Thomas, Dana Loesch, Dana Bash, and some guy named Wolfe.   Think about it.  Add it up.
> 
> 6) Normally, during press conferences of this nature, the spouse of the so-called apologetic Congressman is in attendance.   But not this time.   Why not?  Obviously they couldn't find a lookalike for her.
> 
> 7) Don't you think he would have apologized using Tweet Deck?
> 
> 8) During the press conference, the shadow behind him didn't always match the image of the person pretending to be Congressman Weiner.
> 
> 9) I've created better fake press conferences using only iMovie, a couple of Apps on my EVO, and a cardboard cutout.
> 
> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.


----------



## Provocateur

Immanuel said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love reason #10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this DK Story some kind of a joke?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

My favorite as well.  It's quite provocative, no?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Speaking of not resigning, don't forget:

U.S. Sen. David Vitter exposed for his "wearing baby diapers fetish" and hiring prostitutes to babysit him.

Gee, don't they just make you proud to be an American?

We trust these people to run our government, country and lives???  We need our heads examined!

*VOTE THE BUMS OUT!!!*


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes the "tin-foil hat " radical left will be out tonight
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the theory is so...compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I know today's press conference was a hoax?  There are ten reasons:
> 
> 1) Today's press conference was supposedly held at a Sheraton hotel in New York City.   Well, I went to websites various New York area Sheratons this morning.  Not one of them indicated that Rep. Weiner was going to give a press conference there this afternoon.  Not a ONE.
> 
> 2) Anthony Weiner does not look like that.   Go to his website - he has more hair and his complexion is not that dark.   Also, having heard him speak many times, I know he does not talk like the guy in the press conference.  He's a lot more combative, louder, and funnier.
> 
> 3) YFrog.
> 
> 4) Last week, Anthony Weiner said he could not say with "certaintude" that the photo was his.  Many people here rightly assumed that he knew the photo was not his, but couldn't say so, because the FBI was involved.   Because as you know, if you've asked the police to investigate something, that last thing you would want to do is proclaim your innocence.  They hate that.   Anyhow, the Feds surely would have known that Weiner making a statement would have compromised their whole investigation.    And Andrew Breitbart, knowing this, had a press conference with a fake Weiner - so as to keep the FBI off his scent.
> 
> 5) Who does this help?  Clarence Thomas, Dana Loesch, Dana Bash, and some guy named Wolfe.   Think about it.  Add it up.
> 
> 6) Normally, during press conferences of this nature, the spouse of the so-called apologetic Congressman is in attendance.   But not this time.   Why not?  Obviously they couldn't find a lookalike for her.
> 
> 7) Don't you think he would have apologized using Tweet Deck?
> 
> 8) During the press conference, the shadow behind him didn't always match the image of the person pretending to be Congressman Weiner.
> 
> 9) I've created better fake press conferences using only iMovie, a couple of Apps on my EVO, and a cardboard cutout.
> 
> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




This is so LOONY it must be a satire.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.  

Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .

I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes the "tin-foil hat " radical left will be out tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the theory is so...compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I know today's press conference was a hoax?  There are ten reasons:
> 
> 1) Today's press conference was supposedly held at a Sheraton hotel in New York City.   Well, I went to websites various New York area Sheratons this morning.  Not one of them indicated that Rep. Weiner was going to give a press conference there this afternoon.  Not a ONE.
> 
> 2) Anthony Weiner does not look like that.   Go to his website - he has more hair and his complexion is not that dark.   Also, having heard him speak many times, I know he does not talk like the guy in the press conference.  He's a lot more combative, louder, and funnier.
> 
> 3) YFrog.
> 
> 4) Last week, Anthony Weiner said he could not say with "certaintude" that the photo was his.  Many people here rightly assumed that he knew the photo was not his, but couldn't say so, because the FBI was involved.   Because as you know, if you've asked the police to investigate something, that last thing you would want to do is proclaim your innocence.  They hate that.   Anyhow, the Feds surely would have known that Weiner making a statement would have compromised their whole investigation.    And Andrew Breitbart, knowing this, had a press conference with a fake Weiner - so as to keep the FBI off his scent.
> 
> 5) Who does this help?  Clarence Thomas, Dana Loesch, Dana Bash, and some guy named Wolfe.   Think about it.  Add it up.
> 
> 6) Normally, during press conferences of this nature, the spouse of the so-called apologetic Congressman is in attendance.   But not this time.   Why not?  Obviously they couldn't find a lookalike for her.
> 
> 7) Don't you think he would have apologized using Tweet Deck?
> 
> 8) During the press conference, the shadow behind him didn't always match the image of the person pretending to be Congressman Weiner.
> 
> 9) I've created better fake press conferences using only iMovie, a couple of Apps on my EVO, and a cardboard cutout.
> 
> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so LOONY it must be a satire.
Click to expand...


It's the Daily Kos.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes the "tin-foil hat " radical left will be out tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the theory is so...compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I know today's press conference was a hoax?  There are ten reasons:
> 
> 1) Today's press conference was supposedly held at a Sheraton hotel in New York City.   Well, I went to websites various New York area Sheratons this morning.  Not one of them indicated that Rep. Weiner was going to give a press conference there this afternoon.  Not a ONE.
> 
> 2) Anthony Weiner does not look like that.   Go to his website - he has more hair and his complexion is not that dark.   Also, having heard him speak many times, I know he does not talk like the guy in the press conference.  He's a lot more combative, louder, and funnier.
> 
> 3) YFrog.
> 
> 4) Last week, Anthony Weiner said he could not say with "certaintude" that the photo was his.  Many people here rightly assumed that he knew the photo was not his, but couldn't say so, because the FBI was involved.   Because as you know, if you've asked the police to investigate something, that last thing you would want to do is proclaim your innocence.  They hate that.   Anyhow, the Feds surely would have known that Weiner making a statement would have compromised their whole investigation.    And Andrew Breitbart, knowing this, had a press conference with a fake Weiner - so as to keep the FBI off his scent.
> 
> 5) Who does this help?  Clarence Thomas, Dana Loesch, Dana Bash, and some guy named Wolfe.   Think about it.  Add it up.
> 
> 6) Normally, during press conferences of this nature, the spouse of the so-called apologetic Congressman is in attendance.   But not this time.   Why not?  Obviously they couldn't find a lookalike for her.
> 
> 7) Don't you think he would have apologized using Tweet Deck?
> 
> 8) During the press conference, the shadow behind him didn't always match the image of the person pretending to be Congressman Weiner.
> 
> 9) I've created better fake press conferences using only iMovie, a couple of Apps on my EVO, and a cardboard cutout.
> 
> 10) Anthony Weiner would never do anything like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so LOONY it must be a satire.
Click to expand...


Don't you think that if this were a phony press conference that Rep. Weiner would have been on the air before they finished it denying that it was him?

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the theory is so...compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so LOONY it must be a satire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if this were a phony press conference that Rep. Weiner would have been on the air before they finished it denying that it was him?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




Well yeah...but..but..but...BREITBART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Provocateur

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.
> 
> Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .
> 
> I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.



I mostly agree.  However, at least one of the sex phone calls made was from his office.  Also, he really set himself up for blackmail, which is never a good idea for a person serving in his capacity.


----------



## SableRay

Rep. Weiner should not resign.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so LOONY it must be a satire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if this were a phony press conference that Rep. Weiner would have been on the air before they finished it denying that it was him?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah...but..but..but...BREITBART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Perhaps that will lead to a secondary poll/inquiry at the Daily Kos:

"What have Republicans done with the REAL Weiner?"


----------



## boedicca

SableRay said:


> Rep. Weiner should not resign.




I rant this through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:

WHAT DO YOU MEAN, "RESIGN"!!!!!!!!? WHAT ABOUT PUBLIC BROADCASTING!? WHAT ABOUT BICYCLE PATHS AND CIVIL RIGHTS FOR THE 22,630 DEMOCRATS WHO ARE NEGLECTED IN TAIWAN EVERY SINGLE DAY BY OUR HIGH PRIEST AND HIS ENTOURAGE OF CREEPY DRONES!!!!!!? DOWN WITH DISHONESTY!!!!


----------



## Immanuel

SableRay said:


> Rep. Weiner should not resign.



Obviously I disagree.  Can you give your reasons why?

I don't think he should resign over the picture or the fact that he has done this in the past.  I think he should resign because of the lies... the repeated lies.  IMHO he has lost all credibility and honor, even what little of those a Congressman has to start with.

Immie


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner should not resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rant this through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN, "RESIGN"!!!!!!!!? WHAT ABOUT PUBLIC BROADCASTING!? WHAT ABOUT BICYCLE PATHS AND CIVIL RIGHTS FOR THE 22,630 DEMOCRATS WHO ARE NEGLECTED IN TAIWAN EVERY SINGLE DAY BY OUR HIGH PRIEST AND HIS ENTOURAGE OF CREEPY DRONES!!!!!!? DOWN WITH DISHONESTY!!!!
Click to expand...


and there ya go, Moonbat is  genuine!!


----------



## Oddball

boedicca said:


> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner should not resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rant this through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN, "RESIGN"!!!!!!!!? WHAT ABOUT PUBLIC BROADCASTING!? WHAT ABOUT BICYCLE PATHS AND CIVIL RIGHTS FOR THE 22,630 DEMOCRATS WHO ARE NEGLECTED IN TAIWAN EVERY SINGLE DAY BY OUR HIGH PRIEST AND HIS ENTOURAGE OF CREEPY DRONES!!!!!!? DOWN WITH DISHONESTY!!!!
Click to expand...

But...but...but...but....Think of the chiiiiilllllldrrrreeeennnnnn!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiner *should* resign; his constituents should *insist* that he resign!


----------



## mudwhistle

Weiner spent 3 days trying to destroy Andrew Breitbart over this.

I think Weiner needs to go down as an example to those who would resort to slander.


----------



## gautama

Provocateur said:


> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!



Betcha RDeanieWeanie and TM are among them !!!


----------



## Neotrotsky

Provocateur said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.
> 
> Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .
> 
> I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly agree.  However, at least one of the sex phone calls made was from his office.  Also, he really set himself up for blackmail, which is never a good idea for a person serving in his capacity.
Click to expand...



Actually using the US Gov't phone like that- would be illegal.
Furthermore, there is the additional problem that Weiner can not say in all "certitude" that the girls were of legal age....


not good Rep Weiner




Since ALL politicians pass some type of morality via law upon us- I would say that Yes at times- their private behavior counts and is relevant to the political discussion.


If he was not married; all these girls were of age and he did not use gov't time or resources to do this then one could make the 
argument it does not matter as much. 
But that is not this case..


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiners portrait:  

Nothing but a paid liar and a stupid one at that!


----------



## Provocateur

Neotrotsky said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.
> 
> Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .
> 
> I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly agree.  However, at least one of the sex phone calls made was from his office.  Also, he really set himself up for blackmail, which is never a good idea for a person serving in his capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually using the US Gov't phone like that- would be illegal.
> Furthermore, there is the additional problem that Weiner can not say in all "certitude" that the girls were of legal age....
> 
> 
> not good Rep Weiner
Click to expand...


The underage thing is definitely looming for him.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.
> 
> Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .
> 
> I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly agree.  However, at least one of the sex phone calls made was from his office.  Also, he really set himself up for blackmail, which is never a good idea for a person serving in his capacity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually using the US Gov't phone like that- would be illegal.
> Furthermore, there is the additional problem that Weiner can not say in all "certitude" that the girls were of legal age....
> 
> 
> not good Rep Weiner
Click to expand...




Which is extra bad as he was one of the co-sponsors of KIDS:

_
Along with several colleagues in Congress, we introduced & passed the KIDS (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) Act of 2007, a bill to require sex offenders to register their e-mail and instant message addresses with the National Sex Offender Registry. The &#8220;Kids Act&#8217; implemented one of my six recommendations to keep a closer eye on sex offenders both near school grounds and online. I also proposed stricter GPS tracking of sex offenders, tougher enforcement of registration laws and more public disclosure of sex offender data. _

Anthony Weiner - New York's 9th District


----------



## Ravi

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey New York! Are you all dimwitted morons up there? What's with constantly electing weird little Democrat pervs? Elliot Spitzer,that Paterson weirdo,and now the Weiner Man? Tha fuck's wrong with you New York?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?
> 
> other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.
Click to expand...

Good point. I can't help but think if Weiner was a Republican that all the rightwingloons would forgive him. Like they did that preacher gone wild, Larry Craig, Vitter, etc.

But hey, they need their fun, as hypocritical as it shows them to be.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to this dumbass ^   If a reporter releases facts and pictures to support those FACTS after a sitting member of Congress not only lied, but blatantly allowed the finger of blame to lie on that reporter, why that makes him an asshole according to this liberal TWIT.
> 
> 
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong (a situation to which you are obviously accustomed).
> 
> The reason to keep posting the pics is that they are newsworthy.  Weiner thought he could play and manipulate the press.  If he had a shred of decency, he would have resigned.  As he hasn't, the rest of the pics will inevitably be published.
> 
> Weiner is keeping this story alive.
Click to expand...

I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.


----------



## gautama

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying.  Brian Williams on ABC for instance said he wasn't covering the Weiner story because he had more pressing and urgent stories present.  Which included a lengthy segment on Sarah Palin and Paul Revere.
> 
> Seriously, Jillian is right that what Anthony Weiner does in private that isn't illegal is his business and should not figure into the body politic.  Once the story broke however, knowing that a U.S. Congressman was taking that kind of risks not as a private citizen but as a U.S. Congressman, and then the lies and willingness to accuse a private citizen knowing that person was dishonestly accused. . . .
> 
> I'm sorry but I think most normal people would have to question Congressman Weiner's judgment, honesty, and ethics.   We can and should hold our elected leader to higher standards than most because their judgment, honesty, and ethics has far more implications and consequences than exists for most of us.



LIEberrhoid Pissalian's predictable opinion shocking as it may be is, of course, understandable because she's part of the DAILY KOS - type slime.


----------



## midcan5

I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.


----------



## saveliberty

SableRay said:


> Rep. Weiner should not resign.



True he should turn over all his worldly possessions to his wife and chew on the end of a 38.  I'll settle for the resignation.


----------



## Ravi

midcan5 said:


> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.


Good points. Weiner and Brietbart both have maturity issues.

Oh, well.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong (a situation to which you are obviously accustomed).
> 
> The reason to keep posting the pics is that they are newsworthy.  Weiner thought he could play and manipulate the press.  If he had a shred of decency, he would have resigned.  As he hasn't, the rest of the pics will inevitably be published.
> 
> Weiner is keeping this story alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.
Click to expand...



Poor Rabid Ravi.   She can't handle that some of us have standards and support the truth being told.

A member of the GOP who did this would have resigned quickly.  Instead, Weiner has caused far more damage to himself and those who misguidedly trusted him by his lies and evasions.


----------



## Immanuel

gautama said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, 66% of Daily Kos posters believe that the Press Conference was fake.
> 
> Daily Kos: NEW DETAILS: Weiner's Press Conference was FAKE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha RDeanieWeanie and TM are among them !!!
Click to expand...


It actually surprises me how silent TDM has been throughout this thread.  One post from her in over 1600?  In a few months though and for the next ten years, she will be telling us how much of a saint he was.  

I looked it up, rdean has four posts as well.


Surprising!  If Weiner had been a Republican I would guess TDM would have in the neighborhood of 250 posts in this thread most of them saying the exact same thing.

Immie


----------



## gautama

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already admitted to lying. There is no point in releasing the x-rated pictures Brietbart claims he has. Except to make you drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong (a situation to which you are obviously accustomed).
> 
> The reason to keep posting the pics is that they are newsworthy.  Weiner thought he could play and manipulate the press.  If he had a shred of decency, he would have resigned.  As he hasn't, the rest of the pics will inevitably be published.
> 
> Weiner is keeping this story alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.
Click to expand...


Isn't it just like the LIEberrhoid crunt Ravi to take a swipe at someone making a righteous criticism about her fellow LIEberrhoidal slime ?


----------



## Provocateur

Ravi said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. Weiner and Brietbart both have maturity issues.
> 
> Oh, well.
Click to expand...


Name dropping as a strategy in debate and discussion is rather weak.  

You must strive to come up with better arguments rather than "your side does it", which is really all we have heard for three years from liberals.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.




I ran Ravi's comment through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:

WHAT MAKES YOU SAY PUBLISHES!!? THE REPIMPLICANS STOLE THE SO-CALLED ELECTION BY DENYING THE INCARCERATED VOTERS IN GOMORRAH (WHILE THE HEROIN INDUSTRY SAT ON THE SIDELINES)!!!! U.S. GET OUT OF LOS ANGELES!!!!!!

Sounds like her twin!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Some are dismissing this thing way too quickly. Sending lewd photos to underage girls and using Government property to transmit such material is highly illegal. This could be a much more serious offense than some want to admit. Weiner's problems could be far more serious.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ravi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.
> 
> At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you care about their private lives if they do nothing illegal?
> 
> other than to feel holier than thou, i mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. I can't help but think if Weiner was a Republican that all the rightwingloons would forgive him. Like they did that preacher gone wild, Larry Craig, Vitter, etc.
> 
> But hey, they need their fun, as hypocritical as it shows them to be.
Click to expand...



Republicans tend to man up an leave office in shame

Liberals hang on with the help of the MSM and become things like
"Lion of the Senate" . Ted Kennedy 


Barney Frank
Studds etc  


The Left are hypocrites as well, the only difference the MSM is willing to let them get away with it


----------



## gautama

Ravi said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points. Weiner and Brietbart both have maturity issues.
> 
> Oh, well.
Click to expand...


Typical LIEberrhoidal Ravi: combine slimey WEANIEWEINER with the righteous to distort and maybe obfuscate REALITY.


----------



## saveliberty

midcan5 said:


> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.



Well, thanks to the policies of the left, people who are not capable of taking care of their children have been encouraged to have more.  In their haste to create more home ownership, they ruined the economy.  In their lust to expose children to every conceivable vice and path in life, a less than adequate education has been given.  

It is moral to create dependence of one human being on another?  To give power in exchange for money and food?  Where is the morality in that?  I think it has already been demonstrated conservatives are far more giving to charity.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner should not resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True* he should turn over all his worldly possessions to his wife and chew on the end of a 38.  *I'll settle for the resignation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddball

midcan5 said:


> I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy....


Any honest assessment of any of his churlish, snorting and eye rolling media interviews would've been enough to disabuse anyone, short of a blind partisan party man hack, of that notion.

Oh yeah....That's right......


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong (a situation to which you are obviously accustomed).
> 
> The reason to keep posting the pics is that they are newsworthy.  Weiner thought he could play and manipulate the press.  If he had a shred of decency, he would have resigned.  As he hasn't, the rest of the pics will inevitably be published.
> 
> Weiner is keeping this story alive.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Rabid Ravi.   She can't handle that some of us have standards and support the truth being told.
> 
> A member of the GOP who did this would have resigned quickly.  Instead, Weiner has caused far more damage to himself and those who misguidedly trusted him by his lies and evasions.
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah. Vitter resigned so long ago.  You can lie to yourself, as you please.


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart is in the news business.  This is news.  If that bothers you, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.
> 
> But he is your hero, so its all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're insulting the national enquirer.
Click to expand...


It is good to know that you have such low expectations for the character of liberal politicians. It is also good to know conservative Republicans have higher expectations. You  also try to trivialize a good person, a good news guy who is helping to keep the liberal media honest, because you disagree with his politics, also I would point out to you that Breitbart is also Jewish, a neocon of course. I'll take a guy like him over scum like Wiener. I havent commented on this because we have more important things going on, but I noticed you were so busy defending Wiener with so many posts I couldnt take it anymore.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner should not resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True* he should turn over all his worldly possessions to his wife and chew on the end of a 38.  *I'll settle for the resignation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 seconded.


----------



## gautama

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SableRay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner should not resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True* he should turn over all his worldly possessions to his wife and chew on the end of a 38.  *I'll settle for the resignation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Betcha you're in the minority.


----------



## American Cowboy

When Obama's account was hacked, he called the feds
When Palin's account was hacked, she called the feds
When Weiner's account was hacked, he called a lawyer


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Ravi's comment through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:
> 
> WHAT MAKES YOU SAY PUBLISHES!!? THE REPIMPLICANS STOLE THE SO-CALLED ELECTION BY DENYING THE INCARCERATED VOTERS IN GOMORRAH (WHILE THE HEROIN INDUSTRY SAT ON THE SIDELINES)!!!! U.S. GET OUT OF LOS ANGELES!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like her twin!
Click to expand...


for real,  the moonbat is da bomb....I don't even need to post to some of these folks anymore..I just use Moonbat!!


----------



## boedicca

It's a Gem.  A true Gem.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

More bizarre Weiner perv photos are coming out right now. We'll see if these photos were sent to any underage girls or if he used Government property to transmit this material. He could be in a lot more trouble. Definitely stay tuned.


----------



## boedicca

LibocalypseNow said:


> More bizarre Weiner perv photos are coming out right now. We'll see if these photos were sent to any underage girls or if he used Government property to transmit this material. He could be in a lot more trouble. Definitely stay tuned.



Linkies?


----------



## Trajan

midcan5 said:


> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.



uh huh, I guess thats why the msm up until now took a pass...right? ( redux John Edwards?)

they had to cover more Palinisms.......yes priorities are all order.....and I have read enough of your posts here at usmb, your pity the weedle chillen and BS moralizing buys your zip here.....have a nice day though!


----------



## Oddball

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Ravi's comment through the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:
> 
> WHAT MAKES YOU SAY PUBLISHES!!? THE REPIMPLICANS STOLE THE SO-CALLED ELECTION BY DENYING THE INCARCERATED VOTERS IN GOMORRAH (WHILE THE HEROIN INDUSTRY SAT ON THE SIDELINES)!!!! U.S. GET OUT OF LOS ANGELES!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like her twin!
Click to expand...

For you....Just for today....I can offer you the "yeah, but _*GEORGE BOOOOOOOSH!*_" textilizer at a substantial add-on savings!


----------



## Valerie

gautama said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> True* he should turn over all his worldly possessions to his wife and chew on the end of a 38.  *I'll settle for the resignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Betcha *you're in the minority.
Click to expand...





  Minority of what?  


People who think a guy should off himself for sending a picture?  






How much................?


----------



## freedombecki

Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.

I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, ok, he said he lied and he's sorry. I found it on a second look.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/rep-anthony-weiner-picture/story?id=13774605


----------



## saveliberty

freedombecki said:


> Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.
> 
> I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?



Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bizarre Weiner perv photos are coming out right now. We'll see if these photos were sent to any underage girls or if he used Government property to transmit this material. He could be in a lot more trouble. Definitely stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkies?
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.
> 
> I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
Click to expand...


I'm expecting him to say something like "That's a lovely suit you're wearing, Mrs. Pelosi."


----------



## Jack Fate

Nancy Pelosi is going to conduct an ethics investigation on Weiner.  I think she is going to grill the weiner.


----------



## bripat9643

Ravi said:


> I hope he goes right ahead and publishes them. It will show him to be nothing but a dick, kind of like you, Dicca.



You mean the New York Times wouldn't publish them if they had similar photos of a Republican?

Yeah, right.  Everyone believes that.


----------



## Samson




----------



## freedombecki

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.
> 
> I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I just wanted to know if he apologized, and I found that he had, in public, about 4 hours ago, according to the abc link I found and posted it at my double post.


----------



## Immanuel

Jack Fate said:


> Nancy Pelosi is going to conduct an ethics investigation on Weiner.  I think she is going to grill the weiner.



Funny, but highly unlikely that the Democrats will even acknowledge Weiner in the coming days.  Shortly the Democrats are more likely to circle the wagons around him and make excuses.  Here is what I expect we will be hearing from them shortly, "Does anyone remember Larry Craig?"

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

This thread was around 70 pages at 2pm. Now look at it.

Everybody has Weiner on the brain.


----------



## Immanuel

Samson said:


>



Is that supposed to be sexy?  Actually, it grosses me out.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

freedombecki said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.
> 
> I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just wanted to know if he apologized, and I found that he had, in public, about 4 hours ago, according to the abc link I found and posted it at my double post.
Click to expand...


Some of the cult says the conference was faked.  Which set of loons do you want us to believe?


----------



## freedombecki

saveliberty said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just wanted to know if he apologized, and I found that he had, in public, about 4 hours ago, according to the abc link I found and posted it at my double post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the cult says the conference was faked.  Which set of loons do you want us to believe?
Click to expand...


You decide.

I don't care to hear it again. This man has literally beaten up with words people I love.


----------



## WillowTree

so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart. 

He also says he won't release that picture..


----------



## gautama

Valerie said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Betcha *you're in the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority of what?
> 
> 
> People who think a guy should off himself for sending a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much................?
Click to expand...


C'mon now ...... its like a LIEberrhoid dick sending a component of himself. Everything is proportional, you do the math.


----------



## Immanuel

WillowTree said:


> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..



In that case, I suppose we all have something to thank Andrew Breitbart for.

Of course, if he said he would not release it, I would not be surprised to see it in the next couple of hours.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Immanuel said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, I suppose we all have something to thank Andrew Breitbart for.
> 
> Of course, if he said he would not release it, I would not be surprised to see it in the next couple of hours.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Weiner's going to leak.


----------



## mudwhistle

I can tell all of the Weiner jokes are starting to peter out.


----------



## percysunshine

mudwhistle said:


> I can tell all of the Weiner jokes are starting to peter out.



This is getting boring.

We need another body part. 

Are there any Senators named Boob? ... oops, I mean Bob.


----------



## txlonghorn

So was his embarrasment that he got caught or that the chick sent back a response that read...

"LMAFO...that's it?"


----------



## Polk

WillowTree said:


> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..



He's saving it for sweeps.


----------



## saveliberty

How is the couch tonight Mr. Weiner?  Got your pillow?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Use one of his special photos to add saying


----------



## del

"Mr. Weiners political standing appeared in grave danger after his news conference. There was a striking absence of public expressions of support from his colleagues, and the House Democratic leader, Representative Nancy Pelosi of California, called for an ethics investigation into his conduct. I am deeply disappointed and saddened about this situation, she said."

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/07/us/politics/07weiner.html?_r=1&hp

dead man walking

what a dope


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you're a Democrat, 

you can be a Grand Kleagle of the KKK

you can drown your girlfriend in your car and not report it until the next morning

you can give a female intern a facial

you can have your grandmother say you were born in Kenya, and still be a pillar of the community

but send a text of your penis....

Democrats, who the fuck can figure them out?


----------



## freedombecki

txlonghorn said:


> So was his embarrasment that he got caught or that the chick sent back a response that read...
> 
> "LMAFO...that's it?"



He really didn't know how much he'd hurt his wife and the uh, pussies.


----------



## Missourian

del said:


> "Mr. Weiners political standing appeared in grave danger after his news conference. There was a striking absence of public expressions of support from his colleagues, and the House Democratic leader, Representative Nancy Pelosi of California, called for an ethics investigation into his conduct. I am deeply disappointed and saddened about this situation, she said."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/07/us/politics/07weiner.html?_r=1&hp
> 
> dead man walking
> 
> what a dope



That's what happens when you lie...your supporters climb out on a limb to defend you,  then look and feel like idiots when the truth comes out.


----------



## shintao

freedombecki said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh, this thread is over a hundred pages.
> 
> I can't read all that. But I can ask, has anyone heard whether Representative Weiner apologized yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just wanted to know if he apologized, and I found that he had, in public, about 4 hours ago, according to the abc link I found and posted it at my double post.
Click to expand...


His apology didn't seem sincere, and it didn't reach enough people. He should apologize again.


----------



## shintao

freedombecki said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was his embarrasment that he got caught or that the chick sent back a response that read...
> 
> "LMAFO...that's it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really didn't know how much he'd hurt his wife *and the uh, pussies*.
Click to expand...


They will just have to give it a good pat and move on.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

midcan5 said:


> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.



Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.

If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.


----------



## percysunshine

shintao said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we expect his Mom to shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just wanted to know if he apologized, and I found that he had, in public, about 4 hours ago, according to the abc link I found and posted it at my double post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His apology didn't seem sincere, and it didn't reach enough people. He should apologize again.
Click to expand...



Shintao, we should start a business... the never ending online twitter apology. We would call it ...hmmm...twapology.com.

I have $100K, what have you got?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Wow, 112 pages on Anthony Weiners Weiner..

Dick is a spazz oatmeal brain but WTF...

Lets just hope his fine wife/gf leaves his punk ass.


----------



## MarcATL

Quantum Windbag said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.
> 
> If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.
Click to expand...


Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?

Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarcATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.
> 
> If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?
> 
> Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*
Click to expand...


Why so bitter and frustrated Mark?

Did you want a Weiner Tweet of your very own?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.
> 
> If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?
> 
> Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*
Click to expand...


Is it funny?

It might have been strange if it turned out that Weiner was telling the truth and his account was hacked. Since it turned out that the actual truth is that Weiner actually sent the photo through his Twitter account himself, and then deleted it when he saw he sent it publicly, and that Weiner has been doing things like this for years, the only thing I find strange is that anyone is still trying to blame Brietbart when Weiner was clearly wrong.

Thanks for proving that you are a complete hack though.


----------



## Charles_Main

only the fact that he is a liberal Democrat can explain why there is not universal calls for him to step down. 

Conduct unbecoming a US congressperson. Period.


----------



## percysunshine

The Clinton blue dress precedent will rule this kind of stuff.

I still think if he put his face on the label of a bottle of spicy hot brown mustard, he could be a quick gazzillionaire.


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta admit I was wrong on this one, I thought he was just a tad bit more mature than a 15 year old boy raised by parents who remind him constantly masturbation will make you go insane who is all alone in his bedroom with a copy of Hustler. But I stick to one aspect of my initial comment, in a nation in which one in four children is hungry according to a group Jeff Bridges is spokesman for, this stuff is a silly distraction from reality. Wouldn't it be interesting if people with Brietbart's strong morals [?] tacked this issue instead of the personal foibles of an immature man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.
> 
> If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?
> 
> Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*
Click to expand...


Why isn't it surprising that the LIEberrhoidal Black Racist Piece of Shit  Rattle MarcATL would attack Breitbart, a righteous person exposing a LIEberrhoidal wierdo WEANIE WEINER ????


----------



## taichiliberal

So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!


----------



## Lumpy 1

gautama said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me something. What is it that Brietbart did that deserves you belittling him? Weiner Tweeted a picture, and Breitbart reported it, he even kept the name of the recipient quiet. He was then accused of hacking Wiener's Twitter account because Weiner chose to lie to everyone about what happened.
> 
> If Weiner had stepped up and simply admited the mistake in the first place this would have blown over by the end of the weekend. Brietbart did not make this into an issue, yet you want to blame him for reporting a simple fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?
> 
> Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why isn't it surprising that the LIEberrhoidal Black Racist Piece of Shit  Rattle MarcATL would attack Breitbart, a righteous person exposing a LIEberrhoidal wierdo WEANIE WEINER ????
Click to expand...


Oh..Great Sniveling Weiner

Here ya Go MarcATL

---------------------------

Weiner: 'I apologize to Andrew Breitbart'

Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY) doled out his first apologies to his wife and his constituents, but also apologized to the media and to Andrew Breitbart specifically during a long and rambling press conference in which he seemed determined to answer every last reporters question.

Breitbart had demanded an apology a few minutes before from the same podium, where he climbed after Weiner did not show up on time to his own press conference.

Id like an apology from him, Breitbart said. This was his strategy, to blame meso Im here for some vindication.

Breitbart said he lost his Memorial Day weekend to fending off accusations that he had been the one to hack Weiners Twitter account, after Weiner tried to distance himself from the lewd tweet that appeared there  and was later picked up by Breitbarts website  by claiming he had been hacked.

He claimed to have one more photo that he would not release because it was too vulgar.

Im trying to do the decent thing here and not release the photo, he said, hinting that such restraint might be tested if Weiner continued to suggest he had been hacked, allowing his supporters to continue to cast blame on Breitbart.

Weiner chose a strategy of total media prostration  though he was firm in his refusal to resign.

I dont know what I was thinking, he said. This was destructive thing to do. I apologize for doing it.

After being asked several times, he apologized directly to the media, and to the man who had unexpectedly served as his warm-up act.

I apologize to Andrew Breitbart, Weiner said.

Weiner: 'I apologize to Andrew Breitbart' - On Media - POLITICO.com


----------



## Wonky Pundit

Holy mother of Beavis. A hundred and twelve pages about a photo of some politician's dick. 

Is it any wonder Americans can't solve the nation's real problems?


----------



## Annie

Mr.Nick said:


> Wow, 112 pages on Anthony Weiners Weiner..
> 
> Dick is a spazz oatmeal brain but WTF...
> 
> Lets just hope his fine wife/gf leaves his punk ass.



Actually I hope she finds a way to forgive him. He finds a way to keep it private. He should look for another way to make a living though.


----------



## gautama

taichiliberal said:


> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!



TaichiLIEberrhoid, a minor slime bucket representative of the discredited LIEBERRHOID SMEAR MACHINES Daily Kos, Media Matters, etc., instead of  tendering a FULL apology for smearing the righteous Breitbart who has an UNBLEMISHED RECORD OF NOT ERRING EVEN ONCE in all of his exposures of flagrant LIEberrhoid inanities ....... gets ANOTHER insult from one of the LIEberrhoid Establishment's insignificant farts.

:


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!



I think he has a standing reward posted for anyone that can prove anything he has ever posted is a lie. You should go and collect on it since this is the first time you think he has ever told the truth.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Annie said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 112 pages on Anthony Weiners Weiner..
> 
> Dick is a spazz oatmeal brain but WTF...
> 
> Lets just hope his fine wife/gf leaves his punk ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I hope she finds a way to forgive him. He finds a way to keep it private. He should look for another way to make a living though.
Click to expand...


Shit, that punk fucked up nice and I will gladly take Indian beauty back into the social pool.

Seriously, I feel sorry for that woman - she's going to be the pun of jokes that even a blonde could manifest (nothing against you blondes)...

Dude....

Wiener shows his wiener???

Thats just some kinda fucked up that will live forever - or will at least have its 3 hours.


----------



## Annie

Mr.Nick said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 112 pages on Anthony Weiners Weiner..
> 
> Dick is a spazz oatmeal brain but WTF...
> 
> Lets just hope his fine wife/gf leaves his punk ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I hope she finds a way to forgive him. He finds a way to keep it private. He should look for another way to make a living though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit, that punk fucked up nice and I will gladly take Indian beauty back into the social pool.
> 
> Seriously, I feel sorry for that woman - she's going to be the pun of jokes that even a blonde could manifest (nothing against you blondes)...
> 
> Dude....
> 
> Wiener shows his wiener???
> 
> Thats just some kinda fucked up that will live forever - or will at least have its 3 hours.
Click to expand...


Best headline so far:



> Erections have consequences
> 
> Last Updated: 12:35 AM, June 7, 2011
> 
> Posted: June 07, 2011
> 
> ...



Anthony Weiner admits wrongs, won't quit--Editorial - NYPOST.com


----------



## Mr.Nick

Fuck this, I'm putting socks in underwear and I'm advertising them as "wieners.'

In this economy, boner boy would argue on my behalf - a working man..

Besides I got six kids to feed..


----------



## Dr Grump

Wonky Pundit said:


> Holy mother of Beavis. A hundred and twelve pages about a photo of some politician's dick.
> 
> Is it any wonder Americans can't solve the nation's real problems?



Actually, if you get your settings right, it's only 44...


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay.  None of them promote family values.  Therefore New Yorkers don't require or expect them to have any.At least that seems to be the explanation we're getting this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nasty thing to say. But it's so you, isn't it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's nasty about it? In fact, what's wrong about it?
Click to expand...


None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Dr Grump said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mother of Beavis. A hundred and twelve pages about a photo of some politician's dick.
> 
> Is it any wonder Americans can't solve the nation's real problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you get your settings right, it's only 44...
Click to expand...


I agree. It is a complete waste of time to wait for a page to reload simply because the forum default is so low. What blows my mind is it is possible to set it to 5 posts per page.


----------



## Rinata

boedicca said:


> If Bitter Pillian doesn't like something, we know it must be good.



That says it all, doesn't it?? Don't think for yourself, whatever you do.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Annie said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 112 pages on Anthony Weiners Weiner..
> 
> Dick is a spazz oatmeal brain but WTF...
> 
> Lets just hope his fine wife/gf leaves his punk ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I hope she finds a way to forgive him. He finds a way to keep it private. He should look for another way to make a living though.
Click to expand...


Or hes just a sociopath?

Democratic politicians usually are

Obama is.


----------



## Sarah G

Wonky Pundit said:


> Holy mother of Beavis. A hundred and twelve pages about a photo of some politician's dick.
> 
> Is it any wonder Americans can't solve the nation's real problems?



It's a distraction from what they're doing (or not) in Washington.  A diversion.

They'll milk this nonsense for as long as possible.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> Funny how the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart wound up with it huh?
> 
> Anywhere there's a filthy boxer shorts, g-strap or dirty panty...you can be sure to find Breitbart somewhere digging his crotch-sniffing nose deep in it*...you betcha!*



If you don't like the message, then kill the messenger.


----------



## percysunshine

Wonky Pundit said:


> Holy mother of Beavis. A hundred and twelve pages about a photo of some politician's dick.
> 
> Is it any wonder Americans can't solve the nation's real problems?



It is the nature of democracy. We elect dicks to public office ... and, well ...


----------



## CountofTuscany

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nasty thing to say. But it's so you, isn't it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's nasty about it? In fact, what's wrong about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???
Click to expand...


Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.


----------



## jillian

CountofTuscany said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's nasty about it? In fact, what's wrong about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.
Click to expand...


i won't say i'm not surprised and disappointed with anthony. i like him. i'm sorry he screwed up. but do you really think any politician is a bastion of moral authority? i don't need my politicians to be moral examples or set morality policy. in fact, i want them to stay away from those things.

i'm not condoning this. i think he acted like a putz. but i don't think he should resign either. what he did was benign compared with vitter and ensign and no one on the right asked for their resignation.


----------



## saveliberty

Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!



Yeah?

Well, perhaps the decline in democrat NOW membership will be balanced by the increase in the democrat PERVE membership.

I know I'm feeling more like a Democrat.


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!



they want him gone because he gets better press than they do. 

and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.


----------



## Wiseacre

jillian said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say i'm not surprised and disappointed with anthony. i like him. i'm sorry he screwed up. but do you really think any politician is a bastion of moral authority? i don't need my politicians to be moral examples or set morality policy. in fact, i want them to stay away from those things.
> 
> i'm not condoning this. i think he acted like a putz. but i don't think he should resign either. what he did was benign compared with vitter and ensign and no one on the right asked for their resignation.
Click to expand...



Tell you what, if Wiener had manned up from the start and admitted his mistakes then this would all be over by now.    But the man repeatedly lied and tried to cover it up.    So, aside from the character issues, we have dishonesty, and lack of integrity, and astonishingly poor judgement.    IMHO, that's why he's got to go.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
Click to expand...


He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar. 

He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.


----------



## jillian

Flagwavrusa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.
Click to expand...


but it was ok for ensign and vitter the nutbars to stay around?

getting in touch with your inner hypocrite, eh, nutter?


----------



## CountofTuscany

jillian said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i won't say i'm not surprised and disappointed with anthony. i like him. i'm sorry he screwed up. but do you really think any politician is a bastion of moral authority? i don't need my politicians to be moral examples or set morality policy. in fact, i want them to stay away from those things.
> 
> i'm not condoning this. i think he acted like a putz. but i don't think he should resign either. what he did was benign compared with vitter and ensign and no one on the right asked for their resignation.
Click to expand...

 I don't want politicians setting morality policy for me either. Yet they do. They are way to involved in our personal lives. What we can do, what we can't.     But I do want them setting good clean examples morally while they are in office. They represent America.  And right now, America isn't looking too good. And it isn't just Weiner, it's all of them.  This does not show good character and leaders with out good character and judgement make poor leaders.


----------



## jillian

Wiseacre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i won't say i'm not surprised and disappointed with anthony. i like him. i'm sorry he screwed up. but do you really think any politician is a bastion of moral authority? i don't need my politicians to be moral examples or set morality policy. in fact, i want them to stay away from those things.
> 
> i'm not condoning this. i think he acted like a putz. but i don't think he should resign either. what he did was benign compared with vitter and ensign and no one on the right asked for their resignation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if Wiener had manned up from the start and admitted his mistakes then this would all be over by now.    But the man repeatedly lied and tried to cover it up.    So, aside from the character issues, we have dishonesty, and lack of integrity, and astonishingly poor judgement.    IMHO, that's why he's got to go.
Click to expand...


men never, ever, ever, ever, tell the truth when confronted about things like that.

perhaps it would be better if the media stopped asking about them. they're ultimately irrelevant to whether someone is doing a good job....well, unless there's some actual illegality.


----------



## saveliberty

Expecting elected officials to know right from wrong and act accordingly is not unreasonable.  In fact, it should be the standard.


----------



## CountofTuscany

jillian said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't say i'm not surprised and disappointed with anthony. i like him. i'm sorry he screwed up. but do you really think any politician is a bastion of moral authority? i don't need my politicians to be moral examples or set morality policy. in fact, i want them to stay away from those things.
> 
> i'm not condoning this. i think he acted like a putz. but i don't think he should resign either. what he did was benign compared with vitter and ensign and no one on the right asked for their resignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if Wiener had manned up from the start and admitted his mistakes then this would all be over by now.    But the man repeatedly lied and tried to cover it up.    So, aside from the character issues, we have dishonesty, and lack of integrity, and astonishingly poor judgement.    IMHO, that's why he's got to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> men never, ever, ever, ever, tell the truth when confronted about things like that.
> 
> perhaps it would be better if the media stopped asking about them. they're ultimately irrelevant to whether someone is doing a good job....well, unless there's some actual illegality.
Click to expand...


I'll agree with that. There are things the media should be uncovering. Investigative journalism really has it's place. Personal lives are not one of them.   Even going back to the Bush years. As much of a buffon as he was, his daughters were entitled to their privacy.


----------



## Seawytch

Weiner is an idiot and it's the lying more than what he did...but the constituents of his District need to decide his future (unless it is _proven_ he has done something illegal, of course).

Breitbart is still an asshole though...


----------



## Ernie S.

AllieBaba said:


> His wife is to blame?
> 
> That's just wrong.



Did she post photos *That* I'd like to see!


----------



## Ernie S.

What happened to 20 odd pages of this thread?


----------



## jillian

CountofTuscany said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if Wiener had manned up from the start and admitted his mistakes then this would all be over by now.    But the man repeatedly lied and tried to cover it up.    So, aside from the character issues, we have dishonesty, and lack of integrity, and astonishingly poor judgement.    IMHO, that's why he's got to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> men never, ever, ever, ever, tell the truth when confronted about things like that.
> 
> perhaps it would be better if the media stopped asking about them. they're ultimately irrelevant to whether someone is doing a good job....well, unless there's some actual illegality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that. There are things the media should be uncovering. Investigative journalism really has it's place. Personal lives are not one of them.   Even going back to the Bush years. As much of a buffon as he was, his daughters were entitled to their privacy.
Click to expand...


we're in agreement for the most part.

the bush girls were largely left alone so long as they didn't do things like drink while underaged. but that's par for the course. the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well. 

but truth is, until bill clinton public officials weren't really confronted about these things. whether someone was a dog was relatively common knowledge (like eisenhower's aide du camp or roosevelt's other significant other). but would anyone really say that eisenhower shouldn't have been president? roosevelt? (other than people who already hate him). it was pointed out tonight that bill clinton was elected president AFTER the allegations about gennifer flowers came out.... twice.

and he was still the best president i've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well.





What "nastiness about chelsea clinton?"





Was a donkey involved?


----------



## Zander

Weiner is a classless, clueless, snail cocked moron. But please, please, let him stay in office. He's a yoke on the neck of every democrat right through 2012 and beyond- this one has legs- his freakin' name is WEINER! It's priceless. Please, please do not let Weiner resign.  We need him there!!


----------



## CountofTuscany

jillian said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> men never, ever, ever, ever, tell the truth when confronted about things like that.
> 
> perhaps it would be better if the media stopped asking about them. they're ultimately irrelevant to whether someone is doing a good job....well, unless there's some actual illegality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that. There are things the media should be uncovering. Investigative journalism really has it's place. Personal lives are not one of them.   Even going back to the Bush years. As much of a buffon as he was, his daughters were entitled to their privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're in agreement for the most part.
> 
> the bush girls were largely left alone so long as they didn't do things like drink while underaged. but that's par for the course. the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well.
> 
> but truth is, until bill clinton public officials weren't really confronted about these things. whether someone was a dog was relatively common knowledge (like eisenhower's aide du camp or roosevelt's other significant other). but would anyone really say that eisenhower shouldn't have been president? roosevelt? (other than people who already hate him). it was pointed out tonight that bill clinton was elected president AFTER the allegations about gennifer flowers came out.... twice.
> 
> and he was still the best president i've seen in my lifetime.
Click to expand...


Ok, but now think about that comment.  The Bush girls were left alone as long as they didn't do thing like drink underage.   -   The press should have stayed out of Weiners private life.  The Bush girls weren't in office, Weiner was.  You seem vehement about the involvement of the press with Weiner, but indifferent where the Bush girls were involved.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

So here is the grounds for dismissal. He violated the first and most important rule of the House Ethics Committee code of conduct. 

Code of Official Conduct

There is hereby established by and for the House the following code of conduct, to be known as the ''Code of Official Conduct'': 

1.  A Member, Delegate, Resident Commissioner, officer, or employee of the House shall conduct himself at all times in a manner that shall reflect creditably on the House. 

I surely think Tweeting your Weiner would be considered a violation. Nobody thinks more highly of the House of Representatives after one of its members flashed his boner all over the Internet and admits to phone sex. 

It's a disgrace, the speaker of the house has already called for his resignation, this would be the right thing for him to do.


----------



## jillian

CountofTuscany said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that. There are things the media should be uncovering. Investigative journalism really has it's place. Personal lives are not one of them.   Even going back to the Bush years. As much of a buffon as he was, his daughters were entitled to their privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're in agreement for the most part.
> 
> the bush girls were largely left alone so long as they didn't do things like drink while underaged. but that's par for the course. the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well.
> 
> but truth is, until bill clinton public officials weren't really confronted about these things. whether someone was a dog was relatively common knowledge (like eisenhower's aide du camp or roosevelt's other significant other). but would anyone really say that eisenhower shouldn't have been president? roosevelt? (other than people who already hate him). it was pointed out tonight that bill clinton was elected president AFTER the allegations about gennifer flowers came out.... twice.
> 
> and he was still the best president i've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but now think about that comment.  The Bush girls were left alone as long as they didn't do thing like drink underage.   -   The press should have stayed out of Weiners private life.  The Bush girls weren't in office, Weiner was.  You seem vehement about the involvement of the press with Weiner, but indifferent where the Bush girls were involved.
Click to expand...


it's not that i don't see your point. i do. but they did something illegal. if anthony did something illegal, it should absolutely be newsworthy. it's just the way it works. chelsea clinton was abused for her looks... which i thought was pretty low.

though i will say that the bush's were pretty good at not exploiting their children. so under those circumstances, it's probably not a big deal to make them off limits.


----------



## MarcATL

Flagwavrusa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
Click to expand...

If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.

Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
Click to expand...


The one note tone of your "kill the messenger" tune sounds like you're parroting Bill Maher.


----------



## MarcATL

Samson said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one note tone of your "kill the messenger" tune sounds like you're parroting Bill Maher.
Click to expand...


Try Mike Malloy. Get it right you mental fart!


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
Click to expand...




You have this fascination with sniffing underpants.

That's your kink, bub.  Don't project it on Breitbart.


----------



## boedicca

Wow.  We lost a lot of posts today...likely including some very important Weiner Reports.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Liability

Zander said:


> Weiner is a classless, clueless, snail cocked moron. But please, please, let him stay in office. He's a yoke on the neck of every democrat right through 2012 and beyond- this one has legs- his freakin' name is WEINER! It's priceless. Please, please do not let Weiner resign.  We need him there!!



You are SOOOOO right.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Wow.  We lost a lot of posts today...likely including some very important Weiner Reports.



where's all my posts with gaybiker?


----------



## boedicca

I had some great responses to a GayTrikerFailure today.

Alas, they are like Dust In The Wind.


----------



## Spoonman

jillian said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're in agreement for the most part.
> 
> the bush girls were largely left alone so long as they didn't do things like drink while underaged. but that's par for the course. the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well.
> 
> but truth is, until bill clinton public officials weren't really confronted about these things. whether someone was a dog was relatively common knowledge (like eisenhower's aide du camp or roosevelt's other significant other). but would anyone really say that eisenhower shouldn't have been president? roosevelt? (other than people who already hate him). it was pointed out tonight that bill clinton was elected president AFTER the allegations about gennifer flowers came out.... twice.
> 
> and he was still the best president i've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but now think about that comment.  The Bush girls were left alone as long as they didn't do thing like drink underage.   -   The press should have stayed out of Weiners private life.  The Bush girls weren't in office, Weiner was.  You seem vehement about the involvement of the press with Weiner, but indifferent where the Bush girls were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not that i don't see your point. i do. but they did something illegal. if anthony did something illegal, it should absolutely be newsworthy. it's just the way it works. chelsea clinton was abused for her looks... which i thought was pretty low.
> 
> though i will say that the bush's were pretty good at not exploiting their children. so under those circumstances, it's probably not a big deal to make them off limits.
Click to expand...


I think it sucks that any of the presidents kids were attacked by the media. The media totally sucks for that. What they did to chealse was unforgivable. that poor girl did nothing to deserve the treatment she got. yea, the bush girls may have had a little wild child in them, but they were not bad kids and surely didn't deserve to be made out to the the drunks and druggies the press portrayed them as.  At least the press has more ore less left obama's kids alone.


----------



## boedicca

I am very sad that 500-600 posts were lost from this thread today.

So much wisdom...and so much moonbattiness....Dust In The Wind.

But fortunately, we can take solace in the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:

_Win!? By the prophet's beard. What about jobs!? What about gender EQUALITY for the 44,514 Sunni puppies who ARE ensnared in Tel Aviv every single day by our smirking chimp and his imperialistic goons!!!? Down with hypocrisy and slime!!! We've seen this before, in Sri Lanka!!!?_


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> I am very sad that 500-600 posts were lost from this thread today.
> 
> So much wisdom...and so much moonbattiness....Dust In The Wind.
> 
> But fortunately, we can take solace in the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat:
> 
> _Win!? By the prophet's beard. What about jobs!? What about gender EQUALITY for the 44,514 Sunni puppies who ARE ensnared in Tel Aviv every single day by our smirking chimp and his imperialistic goons!!!? Down with hypocrisy and slime!!! We've seen this before, in Sri Lanka!!!?_



i blame the resigning of the patriot act


----------



## MarcATL

boedicca said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have this fascination with sniffing underpants.
> 
> That's your kink, bub.  Don't project it on Breitbart.
Click to expand...

I think you need to look into your VERY closeted leaders

Andrew Breitbart Unexpectedly Crashes the Podium Minutes Before Rep. Weiner&#8217;s Admission | The Blaze



			
				Breitbart said:
			
		

> He's in very good shape


 Referring to Weiner's body

*GTFOH ya Demon CON!!!
*


----------



## boedicca

MarkATL has issues.

Please, get help. The internets are not going to provide proper therapeutic procedures.


----------



## MarcATL

Keep defending the preeverted Underpants Sniffer Britetbart.

It will take you far.


----------



## Liability

boedicca said:


> MarkATL has issues.
> 
> Please, get help. The internets are not going to provide proper therapeutic procedures.



Malcolm Ex-Lax is an *ANGWY* black kid.

Fuck him.

He's just a dick.

Kinda like Weiner.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> Keep defending the preeverted Underpants Sniffer Britetbart.
> 
> It will take you far.



Further than attacking Brietbart for doing NBC's job?



Doubtful.

You definately need to begin your own thread!!


----------



## Spoonman

Liability said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarkATL has issues.
> 
> Please, get help. The internets are not going to provide proper therapeutic procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malcolm Ex-Lax is an *ANGWY* black kid.
> 
> Fuck him.
> 
> He's just a dick.
> 
> Kinda like Weiner.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarcATL

No, this Underpant Sniffer Britebart-type thread will do just fine.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> No, this Underpant Sniffer Britebart-type thread will do just fine.



Here you go:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/170509-underpants-sniffer-britetbart.html


----------



## Zander

I just hope Weiner hangs in there!! He needs to fight to keep his job. We really need him!!  He has without question the best name, ever, for a sex scandal. It's actually "gift wrapped" and "engraved" and it will be remembered for a long long time.  In 20 years people will still be talking about "The Weiner scandal".  It's truly a perfect present for Republicans.  You can't script a better scenario. First, he has the memorable name. Then, he's very odd and weird looking. It's Ok - he knows he looks like a freak. Factor in that he's a loudmouthed, opinionated jerk who told bald faced  lies to everyone in the country(all that was missing was the finger wag and few y'alls!)  - and you have the perfect poster child for everything wrong with Democrats.  He's priceless.


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> No, this Underpant Sniffer Britebart-type thread will do just fine.




Please.  Get help for your Projection Issues.


----------



## boedicca

Poor widdle thread.  It is hurting from the severe amputation of many excellent posts in response to vile doses of extreme moonbattiness today.


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL. And then we have the 'wide stance' Republicans. A pox on all that let their little head run their big head.

Dana Milbank - A Senator's Wide Stance: 'I Am Not Gay' - washingtonpost.com


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> Keep defending the preeverted Underpants Sniffer Britetbart.
> 
> It will take you far.




I realize that it's difficult for you to speak in standard English.  Please feel free to speak in moonbateese.  Here, I ran your comment through the Autorantic for you:

_Britetbart"!? Arnold SCHWARZENEGGER is a tool of the Skull and Bones Society!!! If you aren't stoned about this Boy King, figuratively SPEAKING you are a Repopelickin Bible-thumping slave of Alan Greenspan and the Supreme Court!!! Down with pollution and sleaze. What next! Will the evildoers come to hypnotize me for being a bunny rabbit!!?_

There...isn't that better?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Did Wiener even bother to think about his wife of less than a fucking year as he spewed millions of lil' sperm across his belly while talking to these broads?

Probably not. Seeing as thoough William Jethro had no problem spewing millions of sperm across the blue dress of a fat liberal slut while his own child played just down the hall.


----------



## MarcATL

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. And then we have the 'wide stance' Republicans. A pox on all that let their little head run their big head.
> 
> Dana Milbank - A Senator's Wide Stance: 'I Am Not Gay' - washingtonpost.com



What a mix...

A motley crew of Wide-Stancers and Underpants Sniffer-Britebart types.


lol


----------



## grunt11b

MarcATL said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
Click to expand...







 You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.


----------



## Cal

TRENDING: Democrats unload Weiner campaign donations &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

Democratic politicians are donating Weiner's contributions to their respective campaigns to charity.. Something people associated with Chris Lee did _not_ do. Good on them.

It does go to point out the huge ass difference though.. I haven't seen one Democrat stick up for Weiner.. in fact, Pelosi is calling for an ethics report.. and politicians are dumping his money. But let it happen to a Republican.. It's different. Mr. Eric Cantor wouldn't be calling for a resignation, he'd suddenly be praying for the family and have no comment. That's the difference.. When it happens to a Republican (especially those family values bastards) it's ok.. Just like we saw from the RNC chair today.. Calling Weiner a "creep" but when asked about David Vitter.. Oh shit, he didn't wanna get into that! 

Of course not!

Such a double standard.


----------



## grunt11b

MarcATL said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. And then we have the 'wide stance' Republicans. A pox on all that let their little head run their big head.
> 
> Dana Milbank - A Senator's Wide Stance: 'I Am Not Gay' - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mix...
> 
> A motley crew of Wide-Stancers and Underpants Sniffer-Britebart types.
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Steelplate

Wicked Jester said:


> Did Wiener even bother to think about his wife of less than a fucking year as he spewed millions of lil' sperm across his belly while talking to these broads?
> 
> Probably not. Seeing as thoough William Jethro had no problem spewing millions of sperm across the blue dress of a fat liberal slut while his own child played just down the hall.




And in Conservatese... Spilling sperm is the equivalent to abortion which is murder!!! Dammit, put him on trial for Murder!! Weiner the killer of yet to be fertilized eggs!


----------



## Sallow

grunt11b said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> *He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
Click to expand...


Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.

Get that straight.


----------



## Samson

Sallow said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
Click to expand...


There are all sorts of claims that MLK Jr was a Repub. Mostly by Repubs

MLK Was A Republican | National Black Republican Association

If he was, then it should be relatively easy for the Repubs to produce some sort of documentation (he would have registered to be vote in Republican primaries, for example). We can find no such documentation.

Ditto Democrat Party, which was, _before 1964_, the Party of George McGovern and Robert Byrd: Indeed, the Party of The Old Conferderacy.

Blacks did not join the Democratic Party as a voting block until LBJ signed The Civil Rights act in 1964, which Barry Goldwater (R) opposed. MLK was killed in 1968, so we have 4 years during which his ideaology and that of the Democratic party were quite close.

More than likely King, Jr. was an Independent voter, like the vast majority of Americans, but he probably voted for democrats in National elections. At the local and state level, the Dems were still wearing sheets in 1968. Since all four (4) King Jr's children were born in either Alabama or Georgia, it is unlikely MLK voted for the local Dems.


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. And then we have the 'wide stance' Republicans. A pox on all that let their little head run their big head.
> 
> Dana Milbank - A Senator's Wide Stance: 'I Am Not Gay' - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a mix...
> 
> A motley crew of Wide-Stancers and Underpants Sniffer-Britebart types.
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Obviously Breitbart is a fantastic journalist if he exposed the LIEberrhoid wierdo who is even considered slime by the majority of Dems including Reid and even the crunt Pelosi who is calling an Ethics investigation on this POS ....... and all this is underlined by the fact that the SOROS smear organizations such as Media Matters, Daily Kos which tried to smear Breitbart as a LIAR when the perv WEANIE WEINER was working Plan A, i.e. the "DENIAL" phase of his Agenda and who STILL are attacking Breitbart when WEANIE WEINER is working Plan B the "CONFESSION" phase.....the phase which he has no other choice but to put in effect.

So, predictably,  the Black Racist LIEberrhoid swine MarcAtl ( an insignificant fart) on the lowest level of the LIEberrhoid Slime is following the agenda of the Soros Smear Machines Media Matters, Daily Kos, etc.

For the record: Now ya know that Breitbart is super great if human trash like the Black Racist sewer rat MarcAtl is STILL attacking him while the other Dem Garbage on a higher moral plain are conceding the fact that the exposed Piece of Shit by Breitbart, Weanie Weiner, is unquestionable slime.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sallow said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
Click to expand...


Don't pay any attention to that man behind the curtain........


----------



## Jack Fate




----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
Click to expand...

The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.

If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.



Man-up Marc






Weiner (D) is the liar of the week.


----------



## FuelRod

If my ears did not deceive me I think I heard Merredith Vierra ask a Republican Congressman this morning if the Republicans were satisfied with Weiner.


----------



## WillowTree

Seawytch said:


> Weiner is an idiot and it's the lying more than what he did...but the constituents of his District need to decide his future (unless it is _proven_ he has done something illegal, of course).
> 
> Breitbart is still an asshole though...



why? cause media don't matter tells you so? Brietbart didn't do the act, weenie guy did, Brietbart just published it and the pictures were released according to Brietbart because weenie man, mm, dk, huff post mounted a coordinated attack against himself. Then on top of all that weenie guy calls all the reporters he can including fox news to his office for interviews and lied through his smarmy little mouth about being innocent, about being hacked and this is what you want representing you from NY? but having said that let me ask you this.. when the weenie man makes a decision is that decision for NY only or does it affect the way the rest of us peons in the US have to live our lives??


----------



## Samson

FuelRod said:


> If my ears did not deceive me I think I heard Merredith Vierra ask a Republican Congressman this morning if the Republicans were satisfied with Weiner.



NBC is trying to be relevant.


----------



## Jack Fate

MarcATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
Click to expand...


MLK's father was a registered republican.  MLK was not a registered Democrat.  That is not a lie.

Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.


----------



## WillowTree

Jack Fate said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MLK's father was a registered republican.  MLK was not a registered Democrat.  That is not a lie.
> 
> Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.
Click to expand...









MLK was a Republican. Back in his day it was DEmoncrats who were the racist party.. Byrd was the grand ommm paaa paaa of the KKK


----------



## Samson

Jack Fate said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MLK's father was a registered republican.  MLK was not a registered Democrat.  That is not a lie.
> 
> Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.
Click to expand...


The topic is Weiner's weiner.

Thanks for feeding the troll.


----------



## saveliberty

I thought MLK's message crossed all party boundaries.

Weiner is about 24 hours away from being politely escorted to the podium for his resignation speech.


----------



## MarcATL

Samson said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man-up Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner (D) is the liar of the week.
Click to expand...


And Britebart is the Underpants Sniffer of the decade.

No biggie.


----------



## MarcATL

Jack Fate said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MLK's father was a registered republican.  *MLK was not a registered Democrat. * That is not a lie.
> 
> Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.
Click to expand...

I see you Folkers walking it back.

The definitive statement has been made, and agreed to, by RWers on tihs board and elswhere that MLK Jr was a Republicon...THAT. IS. A LIE!!!

Liars.


----------



## Jack Fate

Ever see a real live idiot?
Matt Damon Hasn&#8217;t Given Up on Anthony Weiner -- Daily Intel


----------



## Meister

MarcATL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man-up Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner (D) is the liar of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Britebart is the Underpants Sniffer of the decade.
> 
> No biggie.
Click to expand...


Because he busted a democrat perv?


----------



## MarcATL

The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.

This may end up being the boost he needed.

Let's see it play out.


----------



## FuelRod

Jack Fate said:


> Ever see a real live idiot?
> Matt Damon Hasnt Given Up on Anthony Weiner -- Daily Intel



I'm sure there are plenty of Weiner's Damon hasn't given up on.


----------



## saveliberty

Weiner contents:

Processed turkey, ham, beef and chicken, salt, corn, and fillers.  Conspiculously missing: Blessing from the House leadership, spouse and common sense.


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.



Denial runs deep in this one.


----------



## R.D.

MarcATL said:


> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.





It's amazing you're not embarrassed by this


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLK's father was a registered republican.  MLK was not a registered Democrat.  That is not a lie.
> 
> Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLK was a Republican. Back in his day it was DEmoncrats who were the racist party.. Byrd was the grand ommm paaa paaa of the KKK
Click to expand...


Martin Luther King Jr. was basically a socialist.

Not a Republican.

Controversial Ad Links MLK, GOP - washingtonpost.com



> In 1960, King was arrested for trespassing during a sit-in and held in Georgia's Reidsville prison. Fearing for his son's life, Martin Luther King Sr. appealed to presidential candidate John F. Kennedy to secure his release.
> 
> When King was freed, his father vowed to deliver 10 million votes to the Democrat, even though Kennedy was only a reluctant supporter of civil rights. That began four decades of black people voting for liberals.
> 
> The younger King voted for Kennedy, and for Democrat Lyndon B. Johnson four years later. In that election, King publicly denounced the Republican candidate, Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Today, the vast majority of black voters are Democrats, including former ambassador to the United Nations Andrew Young and former presidential hopeful Jesse L. Jackson, two former King aides.
> 
> That is why the ad was "a joke," said Christopher Arps, a former spokesman for Rice and the association. "Anyone with any sense knows that most black people were Republican at one time. But it's a far stretch to think that in the '60s Martin Luther King was a Republican."


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.





yeah, this guarantees him the much sought after *creepy guy on the interwebz* vote.

he's sittin' on top of the world.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So now all of a sudden its wrong for a Dem to ask his co-conspirators to lie for him?

What did Weiner ever do to deserve this treatment from his fellow Dems?


----------



## Oddball

R.D. said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing you're not embarrassed by this
Click to expand...

I keep saying that you have to completely banish the emotions of shame and embarrassment to be a liberoidal...And they seem determined to prove me correct.


----------



## saveliberty

Sallow, MarcATL and company, don't you have a We Love Weiner support rally today?


----------



## MarcATL

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, this guarantees him the much sought after *creepy guy on the interwebz* vote.
> 
> he's sittin' on top of the world.
Click to expand...

You and the rest of the Underpants Sniffer Britebart-Type supporters can think whatever the heck you want...however, when it all pans out...He'll still be in Office.


----------



## MarcATL

saveliberty said:


> Sallow, MarcATL and company, don't you have a We Love Weiner support rally today?



Thanks for reminding me!

Let me get up outta heah.


----------



## Sallow

saveliberty said:


> Sallow, MarcATL and company, don't you have a We Love Weiner support rally today?



Naw.

But why are conservatives so fascinated with Weiner's dick? I mean..the chicks are sorta get...but the guys?


----------



## FuelRod

Sallow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow, MarcATL and company, don't you have a We Love Weiner support rally today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> But why are conservatives so fascinated with Weiner's dick? I mean..the chicks are sorta get...but the guys?
Click to expand...


Beats Sarah Palin.


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, this guarantees him the much sought after *creepy guy on the interwebz* vote.
> 
> he's sittin' on top of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and the rest of the Underpants Sniffer Britebart-Type supporters can think whatever the heck you want...however, when it all pans out...He'll still be in Office.
Click to expand...


yep, he probably will, but he'll never go any further.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, this guarantees him the much sought after *creepy guy on the interwebz* vote.
> 
> he's sittin' on top of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and the rest of the Underpants Sniffer Britebart-Type supporters can think whatever the heck you want...however, when it all pans out...He'll still be in Office.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, he probably will, but he'll never go any further.
Click to expand...


This is probably correct.

Or possibly incorrect.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and the rest of the Underpants Sniffer Britebart-Type supporters can think whatever the heck you want...however, when it all pans out...He'll still be in Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, he probably will, but he'll never go any further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is probably correct.
> 
> Or possibly incorrect.
Click to expand...


you've got a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, he probably will, but he'll never go any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably correct.
> 
> Or possibly incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've got a bright future ahead of you.
Click to expand...


My future's behind me now.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably correct.
> 
> Or possibly incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've got a bright future ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My future's behind me now.
Click to expand...


it's gaining on you...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> lol: Actually, he's like the conservative version of the National Enquirer.
> 
> But he is your hero, so its all good.



The Enquirer busted Clinton and Edwards. They have a better track record than MSNBC or Huffingglue.

Breitbart nailed your sleazy party again, you're bitter and lashing out.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've got a bright future ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My future's behind me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's gaining on you...
Click to expand...


But it's a race you probably don't wanna finish..


----------



## Immanuel

Flagwavrusa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar*.
> 
> He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.
Click to expand...


What? I thought those were some of the job requirements for politics.  

Immie


----------



## Uncensored2008

Meister said:


> Because he busted a democrat perv?



Ayup.

For uncounted years, the press has served the democratic party. The old press still does. Breitbart has violated the rules, he reported negative stories about a party member, a forbidden act for the MSM. Marc clings to "Grey Lady Rules," if you want to be a journalist, you promote the democratic party. 

Freedom of the press is something which Marc, Ravi and Jillian simply can't abide.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.



Nothing you fascist democrats admire more than liars and frauds - Weiner is what y'all aspire to be.


----------



## Dr.House

Flagwavrusa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar.
> 
> He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.
Click to expand...


I seriously hope he stays in office...  

The re-election ads will be comedy gold...


----------



## mudwhistle

Holy-shit. 

Weiner's wife is Hillary's sexy aid rumored to be a Lesbian lover of the Secretary of State. 
The plot thickens.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Was Weiner Huma's Beard?


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> Holy-shit.
> 
> Weiner's wife is Hillary's sexy aid rumored to be a Lesbian lover of the Secretary of State.
> The plot thickens.



At least she's better looking than Janet Reno, Hillary's last public lesbian lover...


----------



## Uncensored2008

CrusaderFrank said:


> Was Weiner Huma's Beard?



Sounds like Hillary is.

Probably why Huma doesn't care if Anthony is perving all across the internet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Do Huma and Hillary sext each other?


----------



## Oddball

I can see the NY Post headline now...

_*WEINER STICKS IT OUT!*_


----------



## gautama

jillian said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're in agreement for the most part.
> 
> the bush girls were largely left alone so long as they didn't do things like drink while underaged. but that's par for the course. the nastiness about chelsea clinton got pretty ugly as well.
> 
> but truth is, until bill clinton public officials weren't really confronted about these things. whether someone was a dog was relatively common knowledge (like eisenhower's aide du camp or roosevelt's other significant other). but would anyone really say that eisenhower shouldn't have been president? roosevelt? (other than people who already hate him). it was pointed out tonight that bill clinton was elected president AFTER the allegations about gennifer flowers came out.... twice.
> 
> and he was still the best president i've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but now think about that comment.  The Bush girls were left alone as long as they didn't do thing like drink underage.   -   The press should have stayed out of Weiners private life.  The Bush girls weren't in office, Weiner was.  You seem vehement about the involvement of the press with Weiner, but indifferent where the Bush girls were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not that i don't see your point. i do. but they did something illegal. if anthony did something illegal, it should absolutely be newsworthy. it's just the way it works. chelsea clinton was abused for her looks... which i thought was pretty low.
> 
> though i will say that the bush's were pretty good at not exploiting their children. so under those circumstances, it's probably not a big deal to make them off limits.
Click to expand...


The political LIEbturd  Pissalian gets all riled up because of some comment regarding Chelsea whilest ignoring the Noah's Ark type of flood of crap on Sarah Palin, her children.....especially the Downe syndrome babe ?!?!?

*WERE THE FUCK IS THERE ANY SENSE OF PROPORTION REGARDING SMEARS AMONG THESE FUCKING LIEBERRHOIDAL HYPOCRITES !?!?!?*

*ARE THESE LIEBERRHOIDAL ARSEHOLES FOR REAL ?!?!?*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Steve Hanson

Cal said:


> TRENDING: Democrats unload Weiner campaign donations  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> 
> Democratic politicians are donating Weiner's contributions to their respective campaigns to charity.. Something people associated with Chris Lee did _not_ do. Good on them.
> 
> It does go to point out the huge ass difference though.. I haven't seen one Democrat stick up for Weiner.. in fact, Pelosi is calling for an ethics report.. and politicians are dumping his money. But let it happen to a Republican.. It's different. Mr. Eric Cantor wouldn't be calling for a resignation, he'd suddenly be praying for the family and have no comment. That's the difference.. When it happens to a Republican (especially those family values bastards) it's ok.. Just like we saw from the RNC chair today.. Calling Weiner a "creep" but when asked about David Vitter.. Oh shit, he didn't wanna get into that!
> 
> Of course not!
> 
> Such a double standard.


 Chris Lee was forced to step down.


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Keep defending the preeverted Underpants Sniffer Britetbart.
> 
> It will take you far.



The Black Racist LIEberrhoidal Swine MarcAtl just can't let go of Breitbart, the Destroyer of LIEberrhoidal Skulduggery and Freaks........

In a way that is an excellent developement: the more these slime spewing shitheads attack the righteous the more we realize how effective the Knight of Truth & Righteousness Breitbart is whupping their arse.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do Huma and Hillary sext each other?



I expect they would be verbal - they want tongues involved......


----------



## Steve Hanson

Uncensored2008 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Huma and Hillary sext each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect they would be verbal - they want tongues involved......
Click to expand...


I heard she's a common cunnunglinguist, a master of many tongues


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Huma > Hillary:  (  *  )(  *  )

Hillary > Huma:  (  *  )(  *  )


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi and Reiad want him gone.  This doesn't play well with efforts to raise the female vote for Democrats.  Dead man walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
Click to expand...


Oh he can stay, but look for committee resignments, lack of access, new office location and many, many other things that make his job almost impossible to do.  Someone who is used to the spotlight and power will walk away quickly.  You haven't figured it out yet?  It isn't about what Weiner can do for them, its about Weiner.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Weiners Campaign slogan

Re Erect Weiner!


----------



## boedicca

This is worth reposting in the wake of yesterdays debacle:

Weiner ALLEGEDLY coached at least one of the "women" on how to lie, being such an expert at it as he is.

_Weiner sent emails to former X-rated performer Ginger Lee  to whom hed previously acknowledged sending innocuous messages via Twitter  coaching her to deny that they had been communicating, reported TMZ, which obtained the messages and says the two had exchanged scores of sexual emails over a long period of time.

The key is to have a short, thought out statement that tackles the top line questions and then refer people back to it, Weiner is alleged to have written in a June 1 email. Have a couple of iterations of: This is silly. Like so many others, I follow Rep. Weiner on Twitter. I dont know him and have never met him. He briefly followed me and sent me a dm (direct message) saying thank you for the follow. Thats it.

The next day, Weiner asked Lee if she needed assistance in crafting a message to put out to the press and public. Do you need to talk to a professional PR type person to give u advice? I can have someone on my team call. (Yeah, my team is doing great. Ugh)...._


Report: Anthony Weiner coached woman to lie - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## Trajan

Uncensored2008 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Huma and Hillary sext each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect they would be verbal - they want tongues involved......
Click to expand...


they have met the 'Wiener' and were not impressed..


----------



## R.D.




----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is chuck full of RW myths and lies.
> 
> If REPUBLICON$ didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLK's father was a registered republican.  *MLK was not a registered Democrat. * That is not a lie.
> 
> Here's somethiing else for you to look up.  Condy Rice's parents were registered republicans and do you know why?  Because they were not allowed to register as Democrats.  Assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you Folkers walking it back.
> 
> The definitive statement has been made, and agreed to, by RWers on tihs board and elswhere that MLK Jr was a Republicon...THAT. IS. A LIE!!!
> 
> Liars.
Click to expand...


It truly is remarkable watching the Black Racist Swine MarcATL get all riled up and smear the Knight of Truth & Righteousness Breitbart *WITHOUT A SINGLE PROVEN BLEMISH of his error-less reportage of LIEBERRHOIDAL WIERDO PIGS and SKULDUGGERY.*

This slimebucket MarcATL seems to have a short memory, or is wallowing in a deep pit of ignorance, if he is not aware of how ridiculous his moral indignation is when thinking of the record of his fellow negroes, or the Dem Party in  general.

Regarding MLK ....... I suppose MLK was good enough to have been a Republican, or at least have the principles of Republicans who get rid of their wierdos *WITHIN HOURS WHEN THEY ARE EXPOSED*.......as compared to the standards of morality amongDEMS and especially  negroes  who do *NOT, as a rule make their arseholes resign.* 

Regarding negroes, population wide, the overwhelming majority  of these still uncivilized animals (although admittedly there is a helluva improvement amongst them) have, proportionately, *ASTOUNDING CRIME RATES*. 

But, what is alarming is that these negroes seem to have *ZERO* standards of morality in their complete lack of morality or civilized behaviour in reacting towards their corrupt swinelike politicians from Adam Clayton Powell to Marion Berry, Alcee Hastings, etc., etc., with the recent arsehole Rangel who not only do *NOT* get their arses out of office.....they get perfunctorily *RE-ELECTED* after committing heinous and nation-gripping criminal acts.

Come to think of it, even their lone shining light...the great MLK turned out to be a WHOREMASTER par excellence, with FBI files yards thick, regarding his predilection for white whores.

But, to be fair.......White Dems of exalted status like the Grand Whoremaster JFK himself who "outshines" MLK *BY FAR....*, especially when that record is augmented by such a piece of shit as his Dem exalted bro, the *ICON of DEM MORALITY: The CHAPPAQUIDICK MURDERER ....... may he rot in HELL !!!*


----------



## Ernie S.

Immanuel said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> they want him gone because he gets better press than they do.
> 
> and last i checked they don't decide who represents his district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He's a Perv, a Creep, and a Sociopathic Liar*.
> 
> He's finished in politics, and the longer he tries to cling to his job, the worse he is making it for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? I thought those were some of the job requirements for politics.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Definitely a resume enhancer for a Democrat.


----------



## AquaAthena

WillowTree said:


> I can't imagine weenie having an erection.



For real huh? It would be one of those "are you in yet" moments.....


----------



## Ernie S.

mudwhistle said:


> Holy-shit.
> 
> Weiner's wife is Hillary's sexy aid rumored to be a Lesbian lover of the Secretary of State.
> The plot thickens.



That story goes back to 2008 at least. Speculation is that Weiner married her to kill the rumors that, if true, might explain Tony's exploits.


----------



## boedicca

It would be a bit of serendipity if Weinergate ended Weiner's career, considering the dirty tricks which kicked it off:

_But as the all-important Sept. 10 Democratic primary approached, the consensus was that he'd come up short and that, as Newsday put it in an editorial endorsing one of his opponents, he should "try again next time."

It was at this point that Weiner's campaign decided to blanket the district with leaflets attacking his opponents. But these were no ordinary campaign attacks: They played the race card, and at a very sensitive time. They were also anonymous.

Just weeks earlier, the Crown Heights riot -- a deadly, days-long affair that brought to the surface long-standing tension between the area's black and Jewish populations -- had played out a few miles away from the 48th District. The episode had gripped all of New York and had been national news. It was just days after order had been restored that Weiner's campaign distributed its anonymous leaflets, which linked Cohen -- whose voters he was targeting in particular -- to Jesse Jackson and David Dinkins, who was then New York's mayor. It is hard to imagine two more-hated political figures in the 48th District at that moment. Jackson just a few years earlier had called New York "Hymie town," and it was an article of faith among white voters in Weiner's part of Brooklyn that Dinkins had protected the black rioters in Crown Heights -- and thus endangered the white population -- by refusing to order a harsh police crackdown. (Two years later, Dinkins would lose to Rudy Giuliani by an 80-20 percent margin in the 48th District.) The leaflets urged voters to "just say no" to the "Jackson-Dinkins agenda" that Cohen supposedly represented. At City Hall, Dinkins held up the flier and branded it "hateful."

It's impossible to say what precise effect this all had on the election, but it clearly didn't hurt Weiner. In a surprise result, he finished in first place -- 125 votes ahead of Garson, and 195 ahead of Cohen. Only after the ballots were counted did he admit that he'd been behind the leaflets, claiming that "We didn't want the source to be confused with the message." This prompted an editorial rebuke from the New York Times, which noted that "Mr. Weiner's hit-and-run tactics tarnish his come-from-behind campaign."

Not that it mattered. The primary was over and Weiner had won. The general election was a formality, and months later he became the youngest City Council member in New York history. Seven years after that, he parlayed his Council spot into a seat in Congress, and you know the story from there. But who knows where Weiner would be today if he hadn't made such a dark appeal to racial hostility days after a notorious riot?

It's something worth keeping in mind now, as Weiner's career hangs in the balance. Is it unfair if he loses his political future because of a scandal as dumb as this one? Sure. But it's also not exactly fair that he ever made it this far._

The dirty trick that launched Anthony Weiner's career - War Room - Salon.com


----------



## mudwhistle

Ernie S. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy-shit.
> 
> Weiner's wife is Hillary's sexy aid rumored to be a Lesbian lover of the Secretary of State.
> The plot thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That story goes back to 2008 at least. Speculation is that Weiner married her to kill the rumors that, if true, might explain Tony's exploits.
Click to expand...


Far be it for me to make excuses for this guy, but it would explain a great deal. 

Imagine it. 

Personally I would rather just date someone descrete. 

There's a lot more dignity in that.


----------



## boedicca

Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:






_One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the &#8220;sexting&#8221; scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.

Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting &#8220;The Weiner Sale&#8221;, asking &#8220;Have you seen our weiner?&#8221; and offering &#8220;fares too hard to resist&#8221;, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._

Punny Airline Ad Offers &#8220;Fares Too Hard To Resist&#8221; « CBS Detroit


----------



## boedicca

Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:






_One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the sexting scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.

Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting The Weiner Sale, asking Have you seen our weiner? and offering fares too hard to resist, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._

Punny Airline Ad Offers &#8220;Fares Too Hard To Resist&#8221; « CBS Detroit


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the sexting scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting The Weiner Sale, asking Have you seen our weiner? and offering fares too hard to resist, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._
> 
> Punny Airline Ad Offers Fares Too Hard To Resist « CBS Detroit



If his political career fails at least he has a future in porn.


----------



## gautama

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the &#8220;sexting&#8221; scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting &#8220;The Weiner Sale&#8221;, asking &#8220;Have you seen our weiner?&#8221; and offering &#8220;fares too hard to resist&#8221;, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._
> 
> Punny Airline Ad Offers &#8220;Fares Too Hard To Resist&#8221; « CBS Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If his political career fails at least he has a future in porn.
Click to expand...


Come to think of it: Hellary-Weiner-Huma .....  then a simple permutation and combination exercise.

One caveat: Please *exclude* me from the mailing list.


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the sexting scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting The Weiner Sale, asking Have you seen our weiner? and offering fares too hard to resist, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._
> 
> Punny Airline Ad Offers Fares Too Hard To Resist « CBS Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If his political career fails at least he has a future in porn.
Click to expand...



Bleah.  Really?  Would you watch Weiner Pr0n?


----------



## iggy pop

I hear anthony weiner had a hardon for the press


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Weiner will be forced out by the Dems:  they don't want things like this Popping Up during the 2012 election:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _One airline that flies out of Detroit Metro Airport is trying to capitalize on the sexting scandal involving New York Congressman Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Spirit Airlines has begun running an ad on its website promoting The Weiner Sale, asking Have you seen our weiner? and offering fares too hard to resist, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a hot dog...._
> 
> Punny Airline Ad Offers Fares Too Hard To Resist « CBS Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If his political career fails at least he has a future in porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bleah.  Really?  Would you watch Weiner Pr0n?
Click to expand...


I already have.  I follow twitter


----------



## Jack Fate

I hear Weiner is giong to face some stiff competition in the next election.


----------



## iggy pop

R.D. said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing you're not embarrassed by this
Click to expand...


Wouldn't he first have to have a conscience and set of moral values to be embarrased?


----------



## freedombecki

Jack Fate said:


> I hear Weiner is giong to face some stiff competition in the next election.


 
I think he told someone he could take it in the mouth.


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> I hear anthony weiner had a hardon for the press





It was probably the first (and hopefully the last) press conference in American history in which a member of Congress was asked the question:  were you fully erect?

That alone is why he should resign.


----------



## Jack Fate

freedombecki said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Weiner is giong to face some stiff competition in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he told someone he could take it in the mouth.
Click to expand...


That was just lip service.


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> If his political career fails at least he has a future in porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleah.  Really?  Would you watch Weiner Pr0n?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have.  I follow twitter
Click to expand...



I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleah.  Really?  Would you watch Weiner Pr0n?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  I follow twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.
Click to expand...


But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  I follow twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
Click to expand...




I don't.   

And I like it that way.


----------



## Jack Fate

So the left keeps telling us how stupid Palin and Bachmann are, yet they keep posting every detail they can find about them.  I agree with Forrest Gump.  "Stupid is as stupid does".  Oh wait, this is not a Palin-Bachmann thread.  Oh well.


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> And I like it that way.
Click to expand...


But you won't know if they tried a new makeup, are getting their nails done or what they are listening to.  How can you claim to be informed if you aren't tuned in?


----------



## Jarhead

This while Weiner thing brought up something interesting the other day.
The man lied to the American people...and he admitted it...He admitted he lied becuase he didnt want the American People to know what he did. 

An outright lie by the true definition...

Are you all aware that there is a law that applies to all US citizens that states that it is against the law to lie to a member of congress....but there is no law that states it is against the law for a Congressman to lie to an American Citizen?

For the people, by the people?

Arent Congresspeople OUR employees? SInce when is it against company policy for the employer to mislead the employee but NOT against company policy for the employee to lie to the employer?


----------



## Jarhead

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have.  I follow twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
Click to expand...


Who is LiLo?


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> And I like it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you won't know if they tried a new makeup, are getting their nails done or what they are listening to.  How can you claim to be informed if you aren't tuned in?
Click to expand...



Really.  I.Do.Not.Care.


----------



## iggy pop

Jarhead said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  Twitter is moronic, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is LiLo?
Click to expand...


Dude, where have you been?  Actully I don't think she is LiLo anymore.  Lindsay Lohan


----------



## boedicca

Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?

_Wait until the wife reads this!

Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.

In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.

"i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.

"haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._

Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com


----------



## Jack Fate

Oh oh.  Looks like the next step is rehab now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Know why Dems will keep a Klansman and a guy who gave a female intern a facial in the Oval Office but want to dump Weiner?

The Campaign Slogans.

Dems Lend Weiner a Hand

Dems Bend Over Backwards for Weiner

Dems Gag on Weiner lies

Who was Deep Throat in the Weinergate?


----------



## Jarhead

iggy pop said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how else will you keep up with what Paris, Kim K and LiLo are doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is LiLo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, where have you been?  Actully I don't think she is LiLo anymore.  Lindsay Lohan
Click to expand...


lol...sorry bro....I am not into any of that reality crap nor do I give a crap about Lindsey Lohan and her issues....

I like Sex, sports,...and an avid NASCAR fan.


----------



## iggy pop

Jarhead said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is LiLo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, where have you been?  Actully I don't think she is LiLo anymore.  Lindsay Lohan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...sorry bro....I am not into any of that reality crap nor do I give a crap about Lindsey Lohan and her issues....
> 
> I like Sex, sports,...and an avid NASCAR fan.
Click to expand...


I'd bang all 3 of them.  But I wouldn't take them home to mom


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> Know why Dems will keep a Klansman and a guy who gave a female intern a facial in the Oval Office but want to dump Weiner?
> 
> The Campaign Slogans.
> 
> Dems Lend Weiner a Hand
> 
> Dems Bend Over Backwards for Weiner
> 
> Dems Gag on Weiner lies
> 
> Who was Deep Throat in the Weinergate?




Bingo.   The 2012 election will be fraught with such nonsense.  The Dem leadership are going to do everything they can to get rid of Weiner before then.   

Prediction:  if he doesn't resign, his district will be eliminated as NY reduces its total congressional districts by 2.


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com



It gets worse.  It looks like he had kids with her.


----------



## boedicca

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse.  It looks like he had kids with her.
Click to expand...



I don't think those are his kids.   They are clearly not circumcised.


----------



## iggy pop

boedicca said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse.  It looks like he had kids with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those are his kids.   They are clearly not circumcised.
Click to expand...

Let's see if the DNA matches the blue dress.


----------



## mudwhistle

O





boedicca said:


> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com



Robert Frost and Edgar Allen Poe don't have dick on Mr Weiner.


----------



## boedicca

Reid backs away from Weiner:

_Senate Democratic leader Harry Reid says he cannot defend embattled New York Rep. Anthony Weiner, who has admitted to sexually charged online relationships with several women and lying about his misdeeds.

Reid told reporters on Tuesday that he wished there were some way he could defend the New York congressman, but he can't. It was the latest sign of the cool response Weiner is getting from fellow Democrats embarrassed by his online sex scandal.

Asked what he would do if Weiner called him for advice, Reid said he'd tell him to call somebody else. _

Sen. Reid says he can't defend Weiner


----------



## boedicca

Nearly half of New Yorkers hope Weiner will resign:

_Looks like New York City isn't that bastion of permissive liberal moral relativism after all: Almost half of New Yorkers want Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign in the wake of his admission that he virtually cheated on his wife via kinky Facebook chats. SurveyUSA found that 46 percent of New Yorkers want him to leave office, 41 percent want to stay, and 13 percent aren't sure. And it turns out men are less forgiving than women: 50 percent of guys want Weiner to resign, while 42 percent of women want him to. Whether he gives up his congressional shot, the poll results back up the analysis of many pundits that Weiner's mayoral chances are shot: only 11 percent said they'd pick him to replace Mayor Michael Bloomberg next year, and 43 percent said they'd vote against him._

Will Weiner Resign? Half of New Yorkers Hope So - Politics - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you have the buns, Dems have the Weiner  

(OK, I used this in online chat rooms but would say "Frank" instead of weiner so it's like semi-copyrighted)


----------



## saveliberty

boedicca said:


> Nearly half of New Yorkers hope Weiner will resign:
> 
> _Looks like New York City isn't that bastion of permissive liberal moral relativism after all: Almost half of New Yorkers want Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign in the wake of his admission that he virtually cheated on his wife via kinky Facebook chats. SurveyUSA found that 46 percent of New Yorkers want him to leave office, 41 percent want to stay, and 13 percent aren't sure. And it turns out men are less forgiving than women: 50 percent of guys want Weiner to resign, while 42 percent of women want him to. Whether he gives up his congressional shot, the poll results back up the analysis of many pundits that Weiner's mayoral chances are shot: only 11 percent said they'd pick him to replace Mayor Michael Bloomberg next year, and 43 percent said they'd vote against him._
> 
> Will Weiner Resign? Half of New Yorkers Hope So - Politics - The Atlantic Wire



Was it a Bloomburg poll?  

...sorry, had to ask.


----------



## saveliberty

I sense a resignation after 7pm EDST today.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com



Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> I sense a resignation after 7pm EDST today.




Really?  Is this just a sensation, or do you have any G2?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )



???? 

Might I introduce you to Right Winger, Jillian and Ravi?


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Might I introduce you to Right Winger, Jillian and Ravi?
Click to expand...


LOL.  Well, some will still be blaming Bush for everything from global warming to the collapse of the housing market.  But even the worst Bush haters weren't able to implicate him in a sex scandal.


----------



## FuelRod

Weiner is really blowing it.


----------



## grunt11b

Because, if anyone is great at hiding corruption it's the clintons.
Weiner Family Turns to Clintons in Wake of Sexting Confession - FoxNews.com


----------



## saveliberty

Heard he was calling up the Dems and apologizing.  That is double speak for testing the support waters.  He will not find any and slide out the backdoor after the evening news hour.


----------



## FuelRod

grunt11b said:


> Because, if anyone is great at hiding corruption it's the clintons.
> Weiner Family Turns to Clintons in Wake of Sexting Confession - FoxNews.com



How to make a faux marriage look real?


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
Click to expand...


Do you realize that they will just deflect with Vitter, Craig, Gingrich.  Your mention of Barney Frank, Condit, Reynolds or Kennedy will only earn you much scorn and derision, but they will go on ignoring any remarks made about Democratic politicians and their sex scandals.  After all, Democrats don't preach family values therefore they can go on getting it on and no one should bat an eye.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize that they will just deflect with Vitter, Craig, Gingrich.  Your mention of Barney Frank, Condit, Reynolds or Kennedy will only earn you much scorn and derision, but they will go on ignoring any remarks made about Democratic politicians and their sex scandals.  After all, Democrats don't preach family values therefore they can go on getting it on and no one should bat an eye.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Well that was a point I made all day yesterday but all those posts were apparently lost last night.  But I don't plan to use Weiner until they attack somebody for a far lesser offense.   And then I expect just mentioning Anthony Weiner will change the subject pretty quickly.  

I really hope there is no formal request for him to resign.  He is much more valuable as an insurance policy.


----------



## Immanuel

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that they will just deflect with Vitter, Craig, Gingrich.  Your mention of Barney Frank, Condit, Reynolds or Kennedy will only earn you much scorn and derision, but they will go on ignoring any remarks made about Democratic politicians and their sex scandals.  After all, Democrats don't preach family values therefore they can go on getting it on and no one should bat an eye.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that was a point I made all day yesterday but all those posts were apparently lost last night.  But I don't plan to use Weiner until they attack somebody for a far lesser offense.   And then I expect just mentioning Anthony Weiner will change the subject pretty quickly.
> 
> I really hope there is no formal request for him to resign.  He is much more valuable as an insurance policy.
Click to expand...


I think it was yesterday and thus lost to the tornado that swept through yesterday afternoon or evening, that I said that I gave him until the end of the week and no farther.

By the way, I had a great rep day yesterday and had climbed to well over 400 rep pts but it was all lost!    LOL and if anyone actually believes that, I've got some prime farm land in the Mojave Desert (not talking solar farms either) they can buy cheep.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.



I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.


----------



## Ernie S.

iggy pop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse.  It looks like he had kids with her.
Click to expand...


Then there's the kiddy porn....


----------



## Ernie S.

boedicca said:


> *Reid backs away from Weine*r:
> 
> _Senate Democratic leader Harry Reid says he cannot defend embattled New York Rep. Anthony Weiner, who has admitted to sexually charged online relationships with several women and lying about his misdeeds.
> 
> Reid told reporters on Tuesday that he wished there were some way he could defend the New York congressman, but he can't. It was the latest sign of the cool response Weiner is getting from fellow Democrats embarrassed by his online sex scandal.
> 
> Asked what he would do if Weiner called him for advice, Reid said he'd tell him to call somebody else. _
> 
> Sen. Reid says he can't defend Weiner



I thought Weiner was Jewish, not Greek???


----------



## Spoonman

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic.   Is this more of Weiner just "joking"?
> 
> _Wait until the wife reads this!
> 
> Just when you didn't think it could get worse, new X-rated text messages were made public today where Rep. Anthony Weiner got down and dirty with one of the women he had befriended on Facebook -- even telling her that he was prepared to travel to Nevada to bed her.
> 
> In a series of dirty chat messages dating back to Sept. 17, 2010, the kinky Weiner wrote to 40-year-old Lisa Weiss -- a Nevada blackjack dealer who went back and forth with Weiner on Facebook for more than a year -- that he was interested in meeting her.
> 
> "i'm ready for a vegas trip. truth telling during the day. got a night plan for us?" Weiner wrote, according to a transcript of 220 messages posted on RadarOnline.com.
> 
> "haha..that was a very loaded questions! i've got all kinds of night plans for us! ..._
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner and Nevada woman exchanged raunchy messages, planned to meet - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize that they will just deflect with Vitter, Craig, Gingrich.  Your mention of Barney Frank, Condit, Reynolds or Kennedy will only earn you much scorn and derision, but they will go on ignoring any remarks made about Democratic politicians and their sex scandals.  After all, Democrats don't preach family values therefore they can go on getting it on and no one should bat an eye.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


The cool thing about mentioning the kennedy's is you don't even have to be specific about which one.  they all fit the bill.


----------



## gautama

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Might I introduce you to Right Winger, Jillian and Ravi?
Click to expand...


These three must have something in common with WEANIE WEINER besides their LIEerrhoid aberration since their comparably vehement defense of this piece of shit is palpably more nauseating.


----------



## gautama

Spoonman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the one bright spot in all this is that the more of this stuff comes out, any GOP piccadillo for the next year can be addressed with two words:  Anthony Weiner.  (Even the Democrats won't be able to say that anybody is worse.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that they will just deflect with Vitter, Craig, Gingrich.  Your mention of Barney Frank, Condit, Reynolds or Kennedy will only earn you much scorn and derision, but they will go on ignoring any remarks made about Democratic politicians and their sex scandals.  After all, Democrats don't preach family values therefore they can go on getting it on and no one should bat an eye.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cool thing about mentioning the kennedy's is you don't even have to be specific about which one.  they all fit the bill.
Click to expand...


Yep, they are ALL *ICONS OF DEM MORALITY* from JFK the WHOREMASTER par excellence to the CHAPPAQUIDICK MURDERER Ted Kennedy.....may he rot in Hell.


----------



## Ravi

I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



I had heard about 2 days ago they existed. So they did release them eh?  It's amazing how these things keep piling on. Almost like the releases are planned to keep it in the forefront


----------



## saveliberty

Foxfyre said:


> I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.



Thing is, it doesn't take a letter from Pelosi to call a House Ethics committee meeting.  It was a message to Weiner loud and clear.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



Do you have a link to what you were just reading?


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard about 2 days ago they existed. So they did release them eh?  It's amazing how these things keep piling on. Almost like the releases are planned to keep it in the forefront
Click to expand...

Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.

Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard about 2 days ago they existed. So they did release them eh?  It's amazing how these things keep piling on. Almost like the releases are planned to keep it in the forefront
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.
> 
> Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.
Click to expand...


Did you see the pics to prove that ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



Only Weiner could "release" them. Breitbart could at best "forward" them.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.



absolutely. so much stuff is dragged on and beaten to death that it looses it's impact.  the guy screwed up and now it is the democrats mess to deal with


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.
> 
> Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.



Yeah, *REPORTING* bad behavior by party members should be dealt with by death.

The press has a job to do, and that is savaging Republicans while protecting party members. Breitbart MUST be silenced, right Ravi?


----------



## Uncensored2008

dilloduck said:


> Did you see the pics to prove that ?



KOS said it. To Ravi, that is absolute proof. She HAS her marching orders, she does not question.


----------



## Ravi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.
> 
> Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *REPORTING* bad behavior by party members should be dealt with by death.
> 
> The press has a job to do, and that is savaging Republicans while protecting party members. Breitbart MUST be silenced, right Ravi?
Click to expand...

At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.


----------



## WillowTree

Top Dem Urges Rep. Weiner to Step Down Over &#39;Unforgivable&#39; Behavior - FoxNews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.



Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.
> 
> Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *REPORTING* bad behavior by party members should be dealt with by death.
> 
> The press has a job to do, and that is savaging Republicans while protecting party members. Breitbart MUST be silenced, right Ravi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
Click to expand...


It&#39;s Out: Purported X-Rated Weiner Photo on Internet - FoxNews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillowTree said:


> Top Dem Urges Rep. Weiner to Step Down Over 'Unforgivable' Behavior - FoxNews.com



Well, he always has Ravi - who will defend him to the death: or until KOS gives her different orders - whichever comes first!


----------



## Ravi

I read about it on a rightwingloon website. I read elsewhere that it might be a hoax.


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, *REPORTING* bad behavior by party members should be dealt with by death.
> 
> The press has a job to do, and that is savaging Republicans while protecting party members. Breitbart MUST be silenced, right Ravi?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Out: Purported X-Rated Weiner Photo on Internet - FoxNews.com
Click to expand...




> Breitbart said that while he was in the studio, Opie -- real name, Gregg  Hughes -- snapped a photo of the graphic image "without my permission."  Breitbart said he's shown the image to other members of the media as  proof of his claims, but until now nobody has made that image public.





Who is worse: The flasher Weiner or the peeper Brietbart?


----------



## boedicca

I seriously doubt you have the reasoning abilities to tell the difference.


----------



## boedicca

It's all over the internets.

Even Business Insider has the NSFW pic.

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.


It was pretty stupid of Breitbart to show it to Anthony & Opie, which makes me think he did it on purpose.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> I seriously doubt you have the reasoning abilities to tell the difference.


Actually, if Breitbart really is showing that picture around, he is both a flasher and a peeper.


----------



## R.D.

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
Click to expand...


Yep, and she thinks democrat congressmen exposing their members is something to party about.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard about 2 days ago they existed. So they did release them eh?  It's amazing how these things keep piling on. Almost like the releases are planned to keep it in the forefront
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....I just read that Brietbart was showing them to some radio talking heads and that is how they got out.
> 
> Why would someone do such a thing? I mean, seriously, Brietbart is just as low as Weiner.
Click to expand...

The media is scum for the most part.  as we were discussing on here last night why do they feel the need to go beyond  the candidates themselves and bring in the family members?  It's all about selling a story at any cost.  I don't condone what Weiner did or any of his counterparts for that matter, Vetter, Arnie, Edwards. any of them.  Should the media be exposing all this? IDK. I have mixed emotions.  I do think the media goes too far.  But on the other hand politicians have developed and I don't care attitude about it becasue for the most part they get off with little repercussions.  did he break the law? no but he does represent the USA.  and he doesn't reperesnt it well with these actions.


----------



## boedicca

The media are quite often scum, but they are the scum that help us hold even Bigger Scum accountable.


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
Click to expand...


The left is doing its damndest to make Breitbart the villain.  Anybody who exposes or embarrasses a leftist darling must be destroyed.  Why else do you think people like Limbaugh or Hannity or Coulter or Palin et al are so vehemently hated with an intensity and duration unprecedented in my (or anybody's) lifetime?  They all dare to expose the weakness in the leftist program or the clay feet of the leftist icons.  What they say can be seldom refuted, so they must be destroyed personally.

Those of us on the right are not immune to the syndrom of blaming the messenger, but I honestly have seen nothing like the intentional attempts to destroy people personally as has been the norm for the last decade or so.

So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.


----------



## Ravi

R.D. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and she thinks democrat congressmen exposing their members is something to party about.
Click to expand...

Negged for lying.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left is doing its damndest to make Breitbart the villain.  Anybody who exposes or embarrasses a leftist darling must be destroyed.  Why else do you think people like Limbaugh or Hannity or Coulter or Palin et al are so vehemently hated with an intensity and duration unprecedented in my (or anybody's) lifetime?  They all dare to expose the weakness in the leftist program or the clay feet of the leftist icons.  What they say can be seldom refuted, so they must be destroyed personally.
> 
> Those of us on the right are not immune to the syndrom of blaming the messenger, but I honestly have seen nothing like the intentional attempts to destroy people personally as has been the norm for the last decade or so.
> 
> So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.
Click to expand...

Did someone force Brietbart to show the naked picture to anyone? 

You're so transparently stupid it is breath taking.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there is no reason in the world to be showing people the naked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Out: Purported X-Rated Weiner Photo on Internet - FoxNews.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart said that while he was in the studio, Opie -- real name, Gregg  Hughes -- snapped a photo of the graphic image "without my permission."  Breitbart said he's shown the image to other members of the media as  proof of his claims, but until now nobody has made that image public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is worse: The flasher Weiner or the peeper Brietbart?
Click to expand...


I don't think he took any pictures, he's only publishe pictures weiner put on the internet himself.


----------



## R.D.

Ravi said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and she thinks democrat congressmen exposing their members is something to party about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negged for lying.
Click to expand...


   oh, ouch


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Actually, if Breitbart really is showing that picture around, he is both a flasher and a peeper.



Logic ain't your strong suit... Neither is thinking.

Jeez Ravi, I hope you've got nice tits - it would be a shame if you had nothing at ALL going on for you...


----------



## Oddball




----------



## boedicca

That pic must be from before Breitbart drugged Weiner, shaved his chest, and took the crotch pic.


----------



## American Cowboy




----------



## Immanuel

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



In this case, I request there be no links provided!

Immie


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, I request there be no links provided!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



Smart man.

What is Seen cannot be Unseen.

I had the misfortune of seeing it whilst doing my daily read of Business Insider...not a place I would have expected to encounter The Weiner.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is doing its damndest to make Breitbart the villain.  Anybody who exposes or embarrasses a leftist darling must be destroyed.  Why else do you think people like Limbaugh or Hannity or Coulter or Palin et al are so vehemently hated with an intensity and duration unprecedented in my (or anybody's) lifetime?  They all dare to expose the weakness in the leftist program or the clay feet of the leftist icons.  What they say can be seldom refuted, so they must be destroyed personally.
> 
> Those of us on the right are not immune to the syndrom of blaming the messenger, but I honestly have seen nothing like the intentional attempts to destroy people personally as has been the norm for the last decade or so.
> 
> So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone force Brietbart to show the naked picture to anyone?
> 
> You're so transparently stupid it is breath taking.
Click to expand...


I don't know that he did.  Do you?  I know there are some blogs accusing him of it.  But is there any credible source claiming this?  Has he admitted it?  Has he denied it?  After the days of crucifying Breitbart for 'hacking Weiner's account' and/or manufacturing the story etc. etc. etc., and then being vindicated by Weiner's own confession, I think Breitbart should not be accused further until there is some evidence that he released the naked picture after he said he wouldn't.  Breitbart deserves benefit of the doubt.

Weiner at this point deserves none.


----------



## boedicca

FF...get with the program.

BREITTTTTBAAAARRRRRTTTTT!!!!!! is the media BOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is doing its damndest to make Breitbart the villain.  Anybody who exposes or embarrasses a leftist darling must be destroyed.  Why else do you think people like Limbaugh or Hannity or Coulter or Palin et al are so vehemently hated with an intensity and duration unprecedented in my (or anybody's) lifetime?  They all dare to expose the weakness in the leftist program or the clay feet of the leftist icons.  What they say can be seldom refuted, so they must be destroyed personally.
> 
> Those of us on the right are not immune to the syndrom of blaming the messenger, but I honestly have seen nothing like the intentional attempts to destroy people personally as has been the norm for the last decade or so.
> 
> So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone force Brietbart to show the naked picture to anyone?
> 
> You're so transparently stupid it is breath taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that he did.  Do you?  I know there are some blogs accusing him of it.  But is there any credible source claiming this?  Has he admitted it?  Has he denied it?  After the days of crucifying Breitbart for 'hacking Weiner's account' and/or manufacturing the story etc. etc. etc., and then being vindicated by Weiner's own confession, I think Breitbart should not be accused further until there is some evidence that he released the naked picture after he said he wouldn't.  Breitbart deserves benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Weiner at this point deserves none.
Click to expand...

He admitted it. In fact he has a whining post about how he was victimized on his blog.

And no, he's never done anything to deserve the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Dr.House

As predicted, some libs are starting to make Weiner out to be the "victim" in all this...

As transparent as glass....


Poor Weiner....


----------



## Ravi

Dr.House said:


> As predicted, some libs are starting to make Weiner out to be the "victim" in all this...
> 
> As transparent as glass....
> 
> 
> Poor Weiner....


He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.


----------



## R.D.

Ravi said:
			
		

> He admitted it. In fact he has a whining post about how he was victimized on his blog.
> 
> And no, he's never done anything to deserve the benefit of the doubt.



 Negged for lying.....

Statement on Opie & Anthonys Illicit Capture and Release of Photograph


Just kidding (I don't neg)


----------



## boedicca

But typically, Ravi applies a moral relativistic filter which equates the two.

For those of us with a proper ethical compass, whatever Breitbart has done PALES in comparison to Weiner's actions.


----------



## Dr.House

Ravi said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, some libs are starting to make Weiner out to be the "victim" in all this...
> 
> As transparent as glass....
> 
> 
> Poor Weiner....
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.
Click to expand...


And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...


----------



## Ravi

Dr.House said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, some libs are starting to make Weiner out to be the "victim" in all this...
> 
> As transparent as glass....
> 
> 
> Poor Weiner....
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...
Click to expand...

That is true. But it doesn't make Brietbart less of an asswipe.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.



It's just absolute and irrefutable proof that the left is authoritarian and opposes freedom of speech and freedom of the press.


----------



## Dr.House

Damage is done...  His legacy is made...

Time to resign and drive over to PMSMBC to become a talking head...

How odd - Weiner as a talking head....


----------



## FuelRod

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



Honestly if not so Brietbart has them how exclusive can they be?


----------



## Dr.House

Ravi said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. But it doesn't make Brietbart less of an asswipe.
Click to expand...


The world is full of asswipes...

I care only about those that have control over policies that might effect me...


----------



## boedicca

Signs and portents:  not looking good for Weiner's longevity

_Rep. Allyson Schwartz, a leading official at the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, called for the New York Democrat to resign on Wednesday after a picture of a mans genitals  purportedly a Weiner self-portrait  began circulating on the Internet. Contacted by POLITICO, a Weiner spokesman neither confirmed nor denied that the picture was of Weiner.

Having the respect of your constituents is fundamental for a member of Congress. In light of Anthony Weiners offensive behavior online, he should resign, the Pennsylvania congresswoman, who serves as chairwoman of recruiting and candidate services for the DCCC, told POLITICO..._

Allyson Schwartz says Anthony Weiner should resign - Jonathan Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## Oddball

No...Please don't resign!


----------



## Jack Fate

Ravi said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true. But it doesn't make Brietbart less of an asswipe.
Click to expand...


Brietbart has nothing to do with the behavior of Weiner.  Brietbart is not the reason one of your soldiers got wounded.  It was self-inflicted.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> But typically, Ravi applies a moral relativistic filter which equates the two.
> 
> For those of us with a proper ethical compass, whatever Breitbart has done PALES in comparison to Weiner's actions.



There is an ethical gray area in the world of journalism.  Does a public figure's personal privacy trump the public's right to know that their elected leaders are, as Ravi put it, asswipes?

In that area I am not going to defend Breitbart, but neither will I condemn him.  If the people who have power over the quality of our very lives are not held to some moral or ethical standard, we cannot know who is more deserving of our trust and confidence.  We can't really trust a dishonest man to be honest when he describes his own character.  We are dependent on a free press to advise us in such things.

But one reason I am no longer a member of the media is that I could not do what Breitbart did.  I couldn't ruin a person's life just to get a scoop or a headline.  And, as an investigative reporter,  I was increasingly being pressured to do just that.

So it is difficult for me to admire what Breitbart did.  But because I do think the American people and the people of New York deserve to be able to judge the character of those they elect to high office, it is difficult for me to condemn him either.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> I was just reading that the x-rated pics are circulating on the internet now. I guess Brietbart decided to release them?



Or one of the multiple people he sent them to released them. TPM has a while set of emails between Weiner and Ginger Lee. Do you think it might be remotely that a porn star/exotic dancer might see the profit potential in Weiner pics?


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> No...Please don't resign!




I know...he's just too much fun.

But it looks like even his staff is getting ready for the inevitable outCUM...


_SLOW ROAST: Anthony Weiner has survived to play with his congressional BlackBerry for another day. But if he&#8217;s looking for messages of encouragement from other Democrats, he&#8217;ll find an empty screen.

*Members of his staff (who were accepting Weiner&#8217;s lies as the truth until he fessed up to them Monday afternoon, just before facing the cameras) have left his Rayburn suite largely unattended while they roam the halls looking for other jobs. *Pelosi (ditto) has written an official letter doubling down on her call for a full-up Ethics Committee investigation &#8212; assuring the drip-drip of coverage will continue for months unless the one-time king of Queens politics quits Congress. Yesterday&#8217;s &#8220;Call someone else&#8221; will long be remembered as one of the most biting bits of advice Reid has ever given. Party officials in New York aren't taking his calls, either, while working to recruit an alternative candidate in the 9th District &#8212; either for 2012 or for a special election if Weiner resigns. Former City Councilman Eric N. Gioia of Queens would be their top choice.

But the most important sign of Weiner&#8217;s shrinking half life came on a Virginia TV station yesterday, where Senate candidate Tim Kaine made clear that Weiner-slamming is acceptable in public by 2012 congressional candidates. &#8220;Lying publicly about something like this is unforgivable and he should resign,&#8221; the former Democratic national chairman declared._


CQ Roll Call Daily Briefing


----------



## Jack Fate

Yes, yes, Weiner is a victim as are the women.  They are all victims and you are not allowed to judge them because they are victims.  You mean nasty racist tea baggers.....and, and....you're homophobes....yeah.....and you're mean to poor people and steal lunch money from "the children".....yeah......hic.....


----------



## Oddball

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But typically, Ravi applies a moral relativistic filter which equates the two.
> 
> For those of us with a proper ethical compass, whatever Breitbart has done PALES in comparison to Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ethical gray area in the world of journalism.  Does a public figure's personal privacy trump the public's right to know that their elected leaders are, as Ravi put it, asswipes?
> 
> In that area I am not going to defend Breitbart, but neither will I condemn him.  If the people who have power over the quality of our very lives are not held to some moral or ethical standard, we cannot know who is more deserving of our trust and confidence.  We can't really trust a dishonest man to be honest when he describes his own character.  We are dependent on a free press to advise us in such things.
> 
> *But one reason I am no longer a member of the media is that I could not do what Breitbart did.  I couldn't ruin a person's life just to get a scoop or a headline.  And, as an investigative reporter,  I was increasingly being pressured to do just that.*
> 
> So it is difficult for me to admire what Breitbart did.  But because I do think the American people and the people of New York deserve to be able to judge the character of those they elect to high office, it is difficult for me to condemn him either.
Click to expand...

Nobody put a gun to Weiner's head and made him put nekked pix of himself out there.

Breitbart's big mistake here was expecting better from Opie and Anthony.


----------



## Dr.House

Oddball said:


> No...Please don't resign!






The longer he stays around the funnier it gets....lol

Comedy Gold...


----------



## FuelRod

Breitbart didn't invent the lack of integrity we see in journalism today.  Look at the coverage.  He is just responding to what the public has an appetite for.  
Weiner's initial reaction while not what you'd like to see from an elected official was typical as well.
90% of the story here is that his name is Weiner.


----------



## Oddball

> But the most important sign of Weiners shrinking half life ....


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But typically, Ravi applies a moral relativistic filter which equates the two.
> 
> For those of us with a proper ethical compass, whatever Breitbart has done PALES in comparison to Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ethical gray area in the world of journalism.  Does a public figure's personal privacy trump the public's right to know that their elected leaders are, as Ravi put it, asswipes?
> 
> In that area I am not going to defend Breitbart, but neither will I condemn him.  If the people who have power over the quality of our very lives are not held to some moral or ethical standard, we cannot know who is more deserving of our trust and confidence.  We can't really trust a dishonest man to be honest when he describes his own character.  We are dependent on a free press to advise us in such things.
> 
> *But one reason I am no longer a member of the media is that I could not do what Breitbart did.  I couldn't ruin a person's life just to get a scoop or a headline.  And, as an investigative reporter,  I was increasingly being pressured to do just that.*
> 
> So it is difficult for me to admire what Breitbart did.  But because I do think the American people and the people of New York deserve to be able to judge the character of those they elect to high office, it is difficult for me to condemn him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody put a gun to Weiner's head and made him put nekked pix of himself out there.
> 
> Breitbart's big mistake here was expecting better from Opie and Anthony.
Click to expand...




But...but...but...I heard that Breitbart and his gang of Rush, Newt, Cheney and Rove drug and kidnapped Weiner.  They shaved his chest, took the crotch pics, and sent them to underaged girls on the internet with whom they had been tweeting for a few weeks prior to The Sting.

It was a Set Up!


----------



## saveliberty

The pressure for embattled Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign is mounting Wednesday, with two congressional Democrats calling on the embattled New York congressman to step down from office. 

Rep. Allyson Schwartz, D-Pennsylvania, is the top-ranked House Democrat to publically call on Weiner to resign, while Sen. Mark Pryor, D-Arkansas, is the first Democratic senator to call for Weiners resignation. 

Having the respect of your constituents is fundamental for a Member of Congress, Schwartz said in a statement. In light of Anthony Weiners offensive behavior online, he should resign.  

Democratic Senator Mark Pryor of Arkansas also said today that it would be a good thing if Weiner resigns.

Two Congressional Democrats Call for Rep. Weiner to Resign - The Note


----------



## Jack Fate

It's the same old double standard the left has used for years.  Protesting a democrat policy is "an angry racist mob".  Protesting a republican policy is "speaking truth to power".

Anyone who reports the truth about a democrat is a sleazy muck-raking hack.  Anyone who reports the truth about a republican should get a Nobel Prize for journalism.


----------



## boedicca

And an Ex Girlfriend turns:

_Anthony Weiner&#8217;s former girlfriend, Kirsten Powers, defended him on TV to millions of people after he insisted to her that he didn&#8217;t send lewd photos on Twitter. Now she takes him to task for his rampant misogyny&#8212;and says he must resign immediately.

Anthony Weiner lied to the country about his sexual misconduct online. He also lied to me.

I had been defending him, based on what he told me, but no more. Weiner must resign from Congress immediately.

This has not been my position previously during the scandal, but as I have recovered from the shock of seeing an old friend&#8217;s life unravel and have had time to get my mind around the extensive and sociopathic lying in which he engaged, there seems to be no other choice than for him to step aside and stop hurting his family, friends, and the Democratic Party. As more information trickles out about his online behavior with women, it has also become clear that he does not have the character to be in a position of leadership because of his misogynist view of women and predatory behavior...._

Anthony Weiner


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Slow Roasted Weiner".


----------



## Ravi

Dr.House said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. But it doesn't make Brietbart less of an asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The world is full of asswipes...
> 
> I care only about those that have control over policies that might effect me...
Click to expand...

That's fine. I also would like to see "journalists" with a little integrity.


----------



## FuelRod

I am the only one thinking "opposite hand" when "Weiner's former lover" is mentioned?


----------



## Ravi

Jack Fate said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And only one has a direct impact on the country's laws and it's pursestrings...
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. But it doesn't make Brietbart less of an asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Brietbart has nothing to do with the behavior of Weiner*.  Brietbart is not the reason one of your soldiers got wounded.  It was self-inflicted.
Click to expand...

Doesn't make him anything less of a panty sniffer and toad. Only people like you could admire someone that flashed a naked picture around when there was no longer any reason to do so.


----------



## Jack Fate

Fight Anthony.  Fight, fight, fight.  You all know deep down he's right.


----------



## Ravi

Oddball said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But typically, Ravi applies a moral relativistic filter which equates the two.
> 
> For those of us with a proper ethical compass, whatever Breitbart has done PALES in comparison to Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ethical gray area in the world of journalism.  Does a public figure's personal privacy trump the public's right to know that their elected leaders are, as Ravi put it, asswipes?
> 
> In that area I am not going to defend Breitbart, but neither will I condemn him.  If the people who have power over the quality of our very lives are not held to some moral or ethical standard, we cannot know who is more deserving of our trust and confidence.  We can't really trust a dishonest man to be honest when he describes his own character.  We are dependent on a free press to advise us in such things.
> 
> *But one reason I am no longer a member of the media is that I could not do what Breitbart did.  I couldn't ruin a person's life just to get a scoop or a headline.  And, as an investigative reporter,  I was increasingly being pressured to do just that.*
> 
> So it is difficult for me to admire what Breitbart did.  But because I do think the American people and the people of New York deserve to be able to judge the character of those they elect to high office, it is difficult for me to condemn him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody put a gun to Weiner's head and made him put nekked pix of himself out there.
> 
> Breitbart's big mistake here was expecting better from Opie and Anthony.
Click to expand...

Mistake? LOL! Mistake is what you call it when you do something by accident.

Poor you.


----------



## Liability

This just in:

Weiner can't handle it!


----------



## Ravi

FuelRod said:


> Breitbart didn't invent the lack of integrity we see in journalism today.  Look at the coverage.  He is just responding to what the public has an appetite for.
> Weiner's initial reaction while not what you'd like to see from an elected official was typical as well.
> 90% of the story here is that his name is Weiner.


 Now the public made him show naked pictures?


----------



## Liability

If a Congressman can't use a cell phone to take some pictures of his little weiner to share with a few close (million) friends, what's the point of being an attack dog pit bull scumbag liberal Democrat Congressman?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Weiner Wife Pregnant?
Anthony Weiner&#039;s Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com


----------



## saveliberty

Hey NY, you won't have weiner to kick around any more!  But you can still see him online at Watch the Weiner.org

I think we got another 100 pages in us personally.


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Underpants Sniffer Breitbart has anything to say about it yes, luckily...he doesn't.
> 
> Wanna get Breitbart to pay attention to you? Just drop your pants! That REPUBLICON pervert will be there to snap about it lickity split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn who is looking out for you and who is offering you a free ride at the expense of your liberties dumbass. Everyone here is tired of your racist ignorant rhetoric. If you hate America so much take your ass somewhere else so we don't have to live among you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly are you perpetuating an internet lie? Martin Luther King Sr. was a Republican. Martin Luther King Jr. was not.
> 
> Get that straight.
Click to expand...


Martin Luther King Jr. was born in 1929. He was a great civil rights leader. The  King Center says so.

Martin Luther King, Jr. was born at noon on Tuesday, January 15, 1929 at the family home, 501 Auburn Avenue, N.E., Atlanta, Georgia. Dr. Charles Johnson was the attending physician. Martin Luther King, Jr. was the first son and second child born to the Reverend Martin Luther King, Sr. and Alberta Williams King. Also born to the Kings were Christine, now Mrs. Isaac Farris, Sr., and the Reverend Alfred Daniel Williams King. The Reverend A.D. King is now deceased.​


----------



## Liability

Mad Scientist said:


> Weiner Wife Pregnant?
> Anthony Weiner's Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com



And Shrillary is the baby daddy!


----------



## Foxfyre

FuelRod said:


> Breitbart didn't invent the lack of integrity we see in journalism today.  Look at the coverage.  He is just responding to what the public has an appetite for.
> Weiner's initial reaction while not what you'd like to see from an elected official was typical as well.
> 90% of the story here is that his name is Weiner.



I know.  But I don't know that makes Breitbart a great guy that he is willing to sacrifice somebody's personal life to satisfy the public's appetite for titillating stuff on public figures.  I couldn't do it.  There are moms and dads and siblings and kids and friends and other innocent people to consider.

But because I know that if there aren't folks with the skill, persistence, and interest to dig out the truth of things, the scoundrels of the world will win as they do everywhere there isn't a free press, I can't accuse Breitbart for doing that.

So I don't know what Breitbart's motives were though I suspect they were less than pure.  But the results of his efforts have exposed the lack of character, dishonesty, and unworthiness of the public figure targeted.  And I have a difficult time seeing that as a bad thing.


----------



## boedicca

Oh snap.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> So I don't know what Breitbart's motives were though I suspect they were less than pure.  But the results of his efforts have exposed the lack of character, dishonesty, and unworthiness of the public figure targeted.  And I have a difficult time seeing that as a bad thing.




I classify this as Speaking Truth to Power.   This issue is not the pics themselves - they are props to address a bigger issue.

_Ah, Weinergate, you are the gift that keeps on giving, the crotch-shot that launched a thousand puns. Yet, sadly, some people fancy themselves far too serious to embrace the hilarity.

"Just pathetic," an example of "American Puritanism," journalism professor Jeff Jarvis pronounced the media focus on Rep. Anthony Weiner's (D-N.Y.) alleged boxer-brief malfunction.

Spare me. *There's nothing wrong with enjoying a good old-fashioned political sex scandal. They're entertaining, and they may even be edifyingreminding us that self-styled "public servants" are often less responsible, more venal, and just plain dumber than those they seek to rule.*_

The Lessons of Weinergate - Reason Magazine


----------



## saveliberty

Hope mom picks a name wisely.


----------



## Jack Fate

Poor kid.  The poor little fellar is gonna be born handicapped.


----------



## Oddball

C'mon, little Anthony...Stick it out!

Show 'em that they can't beat the Weiner!


----------



## Ernie S.

Mad Scientist said:


> Weiner Wife Pregnant?
> Anthony Weiner's Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com



Just saw this! You scooped me!


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't know what Breitbart's motives were though I suspect they were less than pure.  But the results of his efforts have exposed the lack of character, dishonesty, and unworthiness of the public figure targeted.  And I have a difficult time seeing that as a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I classify this as Speaking Truth to Power.   This issue is not the pics themselves - they are props to address a bigger issue.
> 
> _Ah, Weinergate, you are the gift that keeps on giving, the crotch-shot that launched a thousand puns. Yet, sadly, some people fancy themselves far too serious to embrace the hilarity.
> 
> "Just pathetic," an example of "American Puritanism," journalism professor Jeff Jarvis pronounced the media focus on Rep. Anthony Weiner's (D-N.Y.) alleged boxer-brief malfunction.
> 
> Spare me. *There's nothing wrong with enjoying a good old-fashioned political sex scandal. They're entertaining, and they may even be edifyingreminding us that self-styled "public servants" are often less responsible, more venal, and just plain dumber than those they seek to rule.*_
> 
> The Lessons of Weinergate - Reason Magazine
Click to expand...


That's true.  If it was just a stupid prank involving one dumb photo and one college co-ed, and if the Congressman had owned up to it and that was all there was to it, he would have weathered a few days of embarrassing weiner jokes and then everybody would have moved on.  It was his own stupid behavior that didn't ring true with most, and not Breitbart, that created the Weiner scavenger hunt resulting in unveiling of the whole sordid picture.

And the left's best efforts to make Breitbart the villain also contributed to that because it backfired bigtime and exposed Weiner as an even bigger dishonest schmuck.

Again, I would never have released the initial picture for the world to see.  But I can't condemn Breitbart because he did.


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> C'mon, little Anthony...Stick it out!
> 
> Show 'em that they can't beat the Weiner!



Uh, nobody did that better than Weiner himself. 

I gotta get offa this thread...


----------



## Dante

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic...



Big Yawn!!!!!  

Unless the Congressman was a moral crusader --- who gives a fuck?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## freedombecki

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Yawn!!!!!
> 
> Unless the Congressman was a moral crusader --- who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


He was a podium-thumping, screamin' amoral crusader against Republicans just because they were. 

Where have you been all of your life?


----------



## hjmick

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Yawn!!!!!
> 
> Unless the Congressman was a moral crusader --- who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


Who gives a fuck? I'd say ayone who wants those who represent them to have good judgement and integrity, and exercise both, should give a fuck. But that's just me...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.



Of course, had Breitbart not been an asswipe and exposed a party member, then there would be no need to criticize Weiner.

Weiner is the victim!

You never answered, do you think Breitbart should do prison time or worse for sedition against the party?


----------



## Jack Fate

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Weiner....
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a victim. Neither is Brietbart. They are both asswipes.
Click to expand...


Of course, had Breitbart not been an asswipe and exposed a party member, then there would be no need to criticize Weiner.

Weiner is the victim!

You never answered, do you think Breitbart should do prison time or worse for sedition against the party?[/QUOTE]

Why is Breithbart an asswipe?


----------



## mudwhistle

Oddball said:


>



What a surprise. 

They just announced that Huma has a bun in the oven.

Most likely to squelch any talk about her being a Lezbo.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> That's fine. I also would like to see "journalists" with a little integrity.



By "integrity," you mean "suppress information embarrassing to the the party."

Exposing Larry Craig GOOD
Exposing Richard Curtis GOOD
Exposing David Vitter GOOD

Exposing party member Weiner - BAD - Making Breitbart an "asswipe" and probably a criminal...

The press has a two-fold job, protect the party and savage the republicans. Breitbart violated the calling of "journalism."


----------



## freedombecki

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Yawn!!!!!
> 
> Unless the Congressman was a moral crusader --- who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


While Rep. Weiner was out trolling the net for babes to get some tittilation for himself, just a cojuple of months ago, he was trying to get the only black Supreme Court Justice we have disbarred based on his wife's income.

Does that come close enough to being a holier-than-thou little prick, sir or ma'am?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mad Scientist said:


> Weiner Wife Pregnant?
> Anthony Weiner's Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com



Hillary has a lot more potent tongue than I would have guessed.....


----------



## WillowTree

Hey! you dumbass whining libturds.. when you take naked pictures of your tweenie and tweet them you should be smart enough to know you have KNOW expectation of private parts remaining private.. now tweet that whydonchya?


----------



## MarcATL

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...ffer-britebart-strikes-again.html#post3731947

That notorious Underpants Sniffer Britebart's  been walking around with pictures of men's penises on his phone and sharing them with his fellow RW preeverts.

Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!


----------



## MarcATL

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...ffer-britebart-strikes-again.html#post3731947

That notorious Underpants Sniffer Britebart's  been walking around with pictures of men's penises on his phone and sharing them with his fellow RW preeverts.

Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!


----------



## Provocateur

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner Wife Pregnant?
> Anthony Weiner's Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary has a lot more potent tongue than I would have guessed.....
Click to expand...


Perhaps the modern strap on comes with attached sperm-donor-filled cartridges.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jack Fate said:


> Why is Breithbart an asswipe?



He violated the Old Grey Lady Rules. He not only failed to protect a party member, he actually exposed a party member. 

Journalism exists to promote the party and savage the Republicans. Just ask Ravi!


----------



## WillowTree

MarcATL said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...ffer-britebart-strikes-again.html#post3731947
> 
> That notorious Underpants Sniffer Britebart's  been walking around with pictures of men's penises on his phone and sharing them with his fellow RW preeverts.
> 
> Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!



whine a little louder whydonchya asswipe?   tweet


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!



Protect the party, Marc. Attack the hated enemies of the party. You must protect the hive...

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that you're a mindless fucking drone...

Oh wait, I guess I am saying that...

Never mind....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Provocateur said:


> Perhaps the modern strap on comes with attached sperm-donor-filled cartridges.



I'm betting Bill was the donor...(but Tony was the boner...)


----------



## MarcATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protect the party, Marc. Attack the hated enemies of the party. You must protect the hive...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that you're a mindless fucking drone...
> 
> Oh wait, I guess I am saying that...
> 
> Never mind....
Click to expand...


Hey you Underpants Sniffer defender.....when are you going to call out the closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart for walking around with pictures of men's penises on his person and sharing them with his fellow RW men?


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> Hey you Underpants Sniffer defender.....



Hey you flasher perv defender...

ROFL

What partisan buffoon you are.


----------



## MarcATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you Underpants Sniffer defender.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you flasher perv defender...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What partisan buffoon you are.
Click to expand...


Let's compare and contrast, you sniveling little Underpants Sniffer Defender.

Here we have a man on the Left who loves women so much, he can't help himself but to share, what he perceives, as his better body parts' pictures with them.

On the Right we have a bonafide closeted PREEVERT who walks around with said pictures that he hacked from the web and keeps them on his person, via his SmartPhone and then walks around sharing them with various and sundry of his fellow RWer male friends, some of which in turn post on the web.

RepubiCON$....where being closeted PERVS are the norm. Just ask Mr. Wide Stance

Get it.....Re-PUBE-iCON$?!??

lol


----------



## Foxfyre

WillowTree said:


> Hey! you dumbass whining libturds.. when you take naked pictures of your tweenie and tweet them you should be smart enough to know you have KNOW expectation of private parts remaining private.. now tweet that whydonchya?



Certainly some of the recipients of suggestive or inappropriate Weiner pictures probably did nothing with them.  But was Congressman Weiner so naive that he thought NONE of those women would pass them around to their girlfriends?   That there was no possibility that at least one of his on line encounters or one of their friends would take advantage of such a great opportunity for blackmail or extortion?   Given President Clinton's experiences with 'bimbo eruptions', did he honestly think once somebody went public that others would not come out of the woodwork?

If there was no other reason that he was unfit for high office, hitting that high on the stupid meter should be reason enough.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

saveliberty said:


> Hope mom picks a name wisely.



She married a Weiner, what do you think the odds of that are?


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> Let's compare and contrast,



Dude, you're a joke - a clown, a fool.

No one is going to take you seriously.


----------



## MarcATL

Foxfyre said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! you dumbass whining libturds.. when you take naked pictures of your tweenie and tweet them you should be smart enough to know you have KNOW expectation of private parts remaining private.. now tweet that whydonchya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly some of the recipients of suggestive or inappropriate Weiner pictures probably did nothing with them.  But was Congressman Weiner so naive that he thought NONE of those women would pass them around to their girlfriends?   That there was no possibility that at least one of his on line encounters or one of their friends would take advantage of such a great opportunity for blackmail or extortion?   Given President Clinton's experiences with 'bimbo eruptions', did he honestly think once somebody went public that others would not come out of the woodwork?
> 
> If there was no other reason that he was unfit for high office, hitting that high on the stupid meter should be reason enough.
Click to expand...

What the HECK do you think was going through Mr. Wide Stance's mind when he was trolling airport men's stalls looking for some KAWK?

You think that sick PREEVERT ever stopped to consider one of those unsanitary and unsavory random strangers would report his closeted sexually demented A$$???


----------



## Foxfyre

Quantum Windbag said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mom picks a name wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She married a Weiner, what do you think the odds of that are?
Click to expand...


If it's a boy, one popular Islamic name is:  Isma'il

The Jewish counterpart would be:  Ismail


----------



## hjmick

Foxfyre said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mom picks a name wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She married a Weiner, what do you think the odds of that are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a boy, one popular Islamic name is:  Isma'il
> 
> The Jewish counterpart would be:  Ismail
Click to expand...


Ismail Weiner...


Damn, that's rough...


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! you dumbass whining libturds.. when you take naked pictures of your tweenie and tweet them you should be smart enough to know you have KNOW expectation of private parts remaining private.. now tweet that whydonchya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly some of the recipients of suggestive or inappropriate Weiner pictures probably did nothing with them.  But was Congressman Weiner so naive that he thought NONE of those women would pass them around to their girlfriends?   That there was no possibility that at least one of his on line encounters or one of their friends would take advantage of such a great opportunity for blackmail or extortion?   Given President Clinton's experiences with 'bimbo eruptions', did he honestly think once somebody went public that others would not come out of the woodwork?
> 
> If there was no other reason that he was unfit for high office, hitting that high on the stupid meter should be reason enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the HECK do you think was going through Mr. Wide Stance's mind when he was trolling airport men's stalls looking for some KAWK?
> 
> You think that sick PREEVERT ever stopped to consider one of those unsanitary and unsavory random strangers would report his closeted sexually demented A$$???
Click to expand...


So, while you are reliving history for the edification of the nation, you would also disapprove of using one's apartment as a same-sex brothel then?


----------



## Trajan

and so it goes....

Top Dem calls for Weiner to resign
By MIke Lillis - 06/08/11 03:48 PM ET

One of the Democrats' top campaign lieutenants has called on Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-N.Y.) to resign.

Rep. Allyson Schwartz (D-Pa.), the head of recruiting at the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, said Weiner's "offensive" behavior makes him unfit to remain in office.

"Having the respect of your constituents is fundamental for a member of Congress. In light of Anthony Weiner&#8217;s offensive behavior online, he should resign,&#8221; she said in a statement Wednesday.

Her pronouncement will add even more pressure to Weiner, who's been struggling to maintain support from his party.

Tim Kaine, the former head of the Democratic National Committee, also urged Weiner to step down. Kaine said Weiner's dishonesty surrounding the incident was worse than the behavior itself.

Top Dem calls for Weiner to resign - TheHill.com


----------



## AquaAthena

Foxfyre said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mom picks a name wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She married a Weiner, what do you think the odds of that are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a boy, one popular Islamic name is:  Isma'il
> 
> The Jewish counterpart would be:  Ismail
Click to expand...


Mrs. Weiner is a practicing Muslim and there should be some interesting names should the baby be a girl...


----------



## LilOlLady

*Is Wiener accused of having a WMD and a homeland security threat?*
Oh, he will go into rehab like Tiger Wood and Linsey Lohan and come out smelling like a rose.
Much ado about nothing.


----------



## MarcATL

freedombecki said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly some of the recipients of suggestive or inappropriate Weiner pictures probably did nothing with them.  But was Congressman Weiner so naive that he thought NONE of those women would pass them around to their girlfriends?   That there was no possibility that at least one of his on line encounters or one of their friends would take advantage of such a great opportunity for blackmail or extortion?   Given President Clinton's experiences with 'bimbo eruptions', did he honestly think once somebody went public that others would not come out of the woodwork?
> 
> If there was no other reason that he was unfit for high office, hitting that high on the stupid meter should be reason enough.
> 
> 
> 
> What the HECK do you think was going through Mr. Wide Stance's mind when he was trolling airport men's stalls looking for some KAWK?
> 
> You think that sick PREEVERT ever stopped to consider one of those unsanitary and unsavory random strangers would report his closeted sexually demented A$$???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, while you are reliving history for the edification of the nation, you would also disapprove of using one's apartment as a same-sex brothel then?
Click to expand...


Tell me something...why do you think the GOP is chuck-full of closeted homosexual men?

Why do you think there are so many sexually repressed PREEVERTS in the Grand Ole Partay?


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the HECK do you think was going through Mr. Wide Stance's mind when he was trolling airport men's stalls looking for some KAWK?
> 
> You think that sick PREEVERT ever stopped to consider one of those unsanitary and unsavory random strangers would report his closeted sexually demented A$$???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, while you are reliving history for the edification of the nation, you would also disapprove of using one's apartment as a same-sex brothel then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me something...why do you think the GOP is chuck-full of closeted homosexual men?
> 
> Why do you think there are so many sexually repressed PREEVERTS in the Grand Ole Partay?
Click to expand...


Avoiding talking about Bawney Frank's little pranks with the truth reaching the light of day, are we? And why not let's just strongarm people to shut up about the Weenie wife's boss's employe's bazarro-world hubby who types for sex before engaging brain?  Get it?

muwahahahaha!


----------



## freedombecki

LilOlLady said:


> *Is Wiener accused of having a WMD and a homeland security threat?*
> Oh, he will go into rehab like Tiger Wood and Linsey Lohan and come out smelling like a rose.
> Much ado about nothing.



That's what people thought about Clinton's little shenanigans, too, until his propensity to obstruct justice landed him a nice fat impeachment and a nicer, fatter disbarment.


----------



## MarcATL

What LAW did Weiner break?!??


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarcATL said:


> What LAW did Weiner break?!??



He needs to stay.

A Democrat can be a KKK Grand Kleagle, drown his gf and not even bother to report it until the next day like Ted Kennedy (Oh, Dems lost the Kennedy seat), give a female intern a facial in the Oval Office...what the fuck is the big deal about Weiner.

Mark stands with his Weiner!


----------



## peach174

He stood there and lied to the the people.
He made an incredibly bad judgment.
If he lies on this how can you trust him on what he says about the bills on the floor
How can he make good judgments on any of the bills that he votes for.
He needs to go.


----------



## WillowTree

LilOlLady said:


> *Is Wiener accused of having a WMD and a homeland security threat?*
> Oh, he will go into rehab like Tiger Wood and Linsey Lohan and come out smelling like a rose.
> Much ado about nothing.



You think he smells like a rose? Where have you had your nose missy?


----------



## Zona

AquaAthena said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> She married a Weiner, what do you think the odds of that are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a boy, one popular Islamic name is:  Isma'il
> 
> The Jewish counterpart would be:  Ismail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mrs. Weiner is a practicing Muslim and there should be some interesting names should the baby be a girl...
Click to expand...


His wife is kinda hot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> What LAW did Weiner break?!??



Don't know yet.


----------



## Zona

MarcATL said:


> What LAW did Weiner break?!??



Unfortunatly the same amount as brietbart broke.  None. 

Weiner is an idiot.  Breitbart is a whore and a liar. 

Both douches it seems.


----------



## Trajan

Zona said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a boy, one popular Islamic name is:  Isma'il
> 
> The Jewish counterpart would be:  Ismail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Weiner is a practicing Muslim and there should be some interesting names should the baby be a girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His wife is kinda hot.
Click to expand...


uh yea, whatever...


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> What LAW did Weiner break?!??



God's law.


----------



## Zona

Oh and Oreilly has to hate this story.  There is no way he could talk about this really due to his damn background.  

How much did ya pay ol billo....how much.


----------



## Polk

WillowTree said:


> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..



Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.


----------



## Polk

freedombecki said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's law.
Click to expand...


Certainly hope you've neither given nor received oral pleasure, because that violates it as well.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Another leftist scumbag exposed... literally.

Brilliant!


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> What LAW did Weiner break?!??



What makes you think it was just ONE?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Weiner's career had such a noble start or When Salon prints this you know it is over

*
The dirty trick that launched Anthony Weiner's career*

A career that could end with a dumb online picture scandal was launched with race-baiting


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Li'L Wiener on the way


----------



## Too Tall

MarcATL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protect the party, Marc. Attack the hated enemies of the party. You must protect the hive...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that you're a mindless fucking drone...
> 
> Oh wait, I guess I am saying that...
> 
> Never mind....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you Underpants Sniffer defender.....when are you going to call out the closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart for walking around with pictures of men's penises on his person and sharing them with his fellow RW men?
Click to expand...


Breitbart got trashed by the left wing media, even saying he hacked Wiener's account, which he didn't.  And, he didn't take the picture and tweet it, the pervert Wiener did.  I want Wiener to keep his job.  No one would believe a word he says, not that I ever did.


----------



## saveliberty

If the media was a little LESS selective about who they investigated/vetted, we might have a different President right now.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Weiner is the typical piece of shit liberal, he thinks he can lie and break the law. He got caught exposing his weaner to any woman that would give him the time of day, I bet there will be women on the subway that say he showed them his 1 inch dick over the years....


----------



## whitehall

Weenie photo released on the internet and his wife is pregnant. Stick around weenie, keep splitting democrats and keep the issue alive. What a jerk.


----------



## Samson

freedombecki said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's law.
Click to expand...


Then I'm pretty sure Gawd can Judge him without my help.


----------



## Ravi

MarcATL said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...ffer-britebart-strikes-again.html#post3731947
> 
> That notorious Underpants Sniffer Britebart's  been walking around with pictures of men's penises on his phone and sharing them with his fellow RW preeverts.
> 
> Utter guttersnipe...the lot of them!


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## whitehall

Samson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'm pretty sure Gawd can Judge him without my help.
Click to expand...


Hold that thought sampson and don't ever buy a used car. You seem like a pushover. Stay in office weenie. You are a non-stop source of entertainment.


----------



## Ravi

Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.


----------



## freedombecki

Samson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'm pretty sure Gawd can Judge him without my help.
Click to expand...


He asked me a question, and I answered it to the best of my knowledge. Then he sent his team partner in with the asinine comment "Certainly hope you've neither given nor received oral pleasure, because that violates it as well." in the weak hopes he could make Mr. Weiner's wrongdoing about me and not about him, so he can continue on in his old job of putting conservatives in America on the no-help list while they help themselves to the assets of people who have them by driving communities to adopt the communist credos that have built in sure-fail clauses to future prosperity. Just take a look at the models of communism around the world--always sending people to a Siberia or mental hospital to learn not to speak one's mind, but speak the party credo, which just happens to coincide with the leader's whim. It's no different than rule by King George of England who was too high and mighty to accept a representative from America in his parsimonious little America-screwing court.

Fortunately, Gawd answered General Washington's prayer at Valley Forge and gave him victory to vanquish the bloody British and preside over the world's best democratic republic ever dedicated to the God who gave us freedom. 

And that's what I think.


----------



## Cal

Polk said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
Click to expand...


Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass! 

I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.


----------



## Provocateur

I'm surprised that Kirsten Powers dated Weiner.  She must be horrified to think the whole world now gets a peak at the member of Congress that has been up close and personal with her.


----------



## Provocateur

Ravi said:


> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.



First person to drag her into the discussion...Chris Matthews, when he asked his panel if she was partly to blame since she knew about this before they got married.


Btw, I didn't know she was getting $700,000 in consulting fees to "hang" with the Hillster.  Is that paid for by the taxpayer?


----------



## Ravi

Cal said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what I'm hearing on Hannity is that the picture we didn't see was a fully nude picture of weiner in a very excited state  so sayeth Mr. Brietbart.
> 
> He also says he won't release that picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
Click to expand...

If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
Click to expand...


Please warn me if you are going to use words like that---it offends me.  TYIA


----------



## Provocateur

Ravi said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
Click to expand...


I am certain that Breitbart wanted to be the sole person in control of that nude picture of his erection, that can now be viewed on the Internet.

He is rather pissed that those guys more or less "stole" that picture from him.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
Click to expand...


He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.


----------



## Ravi

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please warn me if you are going to use words like that---it offends me.  TYIA
Click to expand...

 I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ravi

Provocateur said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am certain that Breitbart wanted to be the sole person in control of that nude picture of his erection, that can now be viewed on the Internet.
> 
> He is rather pissed that those guys more or less "stole" that picture from him.
Click to expand...

I can't disagree with that.


----------



## Provocateur

So liberals are still beside themselves about Brietbart doing his job as a journalist?


Jesus, get some perspective and quit misdirecting the blame in this matter on anyone else besides Weiner himself.  

Guy is a sleazebag.


----------



## saveliberty

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please warn me if you are going to use words like that---it offends me.  TYIA
Click to expand...


Then your really not going to like Weiner's next set of pics...


----------



## dilloduck

saveliberty said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please warn me if you are going to use words like that---it offends me.  TYIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then your really not going to like Weiner's next set of pics...
Click to expand...


Hell--who cares about his penis. I mean seriously, is this the best we can do ?


----------



## Samson

Provocateur said:


> So liberals are still beside themselves about Brietbart doing his job as a journalist?
> 
> 
> Jesus, get some perspective and quit misdirecting the blame in this matter on anyone else besides Weiner himself.
> 
> Guy is a sleazebag.



They are consolling themselves on MSNBC by doing Vetter history lessons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Provocateur said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First person to drag her into the discussion...Chris Matthews, when he asked his panel if she was partly to blame since she knew about this before they got married.
> 
> 
> Btw, I didn't know she was getting $700,000 in consulting fees to "hang" with the Hillster.  Is that paid for by the taxpayer?
Click to expand...


Seriously?

Holy fucking moly!

Good thing she's not a Republican!


----------



## saveliberty

Provocateur said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First person to drag her into the discussion...Chris Matthews, when he asked his panel if she was partly to blame since she knew about this before they got married.
> 
> 
> Btw, I didn't know she was getting $700,000 in consulting fees to "hang" with the Hillster.  Is that paid for by the taxpayer?
Click to expand...


To be fair, half of that is probably to pretend she's married to Weiner.  Pretty cheap salary, if you ask me.  More leadership calling for his resignation and nobody stepping up to teh microphone to say anything else.


----------



## Trajan

Ravi said:


> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.



really?who did that?


----------



## Trajan

Provocateur said:


> I'm surprised that Kirsten Powers dated Weiner.  She must be horrified to think the whole world now gets a peak at the member of Congress that has been up close and personal with her.



get out of town...kirsten dated weiner?


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?who did that?
Click to expand...


In this thread or in general?


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?who did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this thread or in general?
Click to expand...


one thread at a time will be fine..


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ravi said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
Click to expand...



If Weiner cared about his OWN family then he never would have done these things


----------



## saveliberty

Let's stick with generals, there are enough privates around here.


----------



## percysunshine

I think we should cut this guy some slack. His voting constituency is going to deep fat fry him in the next election. It is not like he did anything illegal, he only lied. 

Like that is a big suprise from a liberal democrat.


----------



## Provocateur

Trajan said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that Kirsten Powers dated Weiner.  She must be horrified to think the whole world now gets a peak at the member of Congress that has been up close and personal with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get out of town...kirsten dated weiner?
Click to expand...


Power is sexy?


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner&#8217;s Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website

take the money Tony, you may need it...


----------



## percysunshine

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website
> 
> take the money Tony, you may need it...



Spitzer got a media spotlight.

Could be the best thing to ever happen to a Weiner.

Well...almost the best thing...


----------



## Provocateur

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website
> 
> take the money Tony, you may need it...



The letter from the CEO is hysterical.  



> To be clear, were not just looking for another figure head, were looking for someone, a rich sugar daddy, who truly embodies the spirit of SugarSugar.com, as is apparent by your lust for younger women on the internet.  At the same time, were looking for someone who is level-headed and will refrain from blowing their load amidst the harsh lights of the media circus your picture has aroused.
> 
> SugarSugar.com will offer you $50,000, but you can feel free to lie about the size of your paycheck.  Were happy to stuff your pockets, and this will be the easiest money youll ever come by.  We would love for you to Tweet about our website as well, however long it may take for you to type 140 characters with the one finger hunt and peck method
> 
> We need a firm answer by the stroke of midnight; otherwise, well be forced to give you the shaft and instead extend our offer to Plaxico Burress, who weve heard also prefers to keep a loaded pistol in the crotch of his pants.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Punny Airline Ad Offers Fares Too Hard To Resist or* It may be time to go Weiner*_Spirit Airlines  has begun running an ad on its website promoting The Weiner  Sale, asking Have you seen our weiner? and offering fares too hard  to resist, starting nine dollars each way. The ad shows a picture of a  hot dog_.

​Comrades,

All joking aside, Rep Weiner is distracting us from promoting our "scare to seniors" about Rep Ryan's Plan to save Medicare. We can not get our message out. 

We must get rid of him NOW! He is a distraction to our attempts at distraction to seniors about PapaObama Care taking 500 billion from Medicare now

He must be stopped; he is keeping us from distorting the real message


----------



## txlonghorn

Here's the real point to this entire thing...

If you don't want bad things to be said about you or have to deal with serious consequences for your actions, don't do stupid things that will get you into the situation.  If Weiner had kept his weiner out of the camera lense, NONE of this would have happened.  It's apparent that the man has a problem.  Now, he has BIGGER problems.   He needs to resign and focus on his family if he intends to keep that together.

This isn't Brietbart's fault.  Technically, the pictures were released when the weiner tweeted them.  

As for the unfortunate position that Mrs. Weiner finds herself in, I can only say that I feel sorry for her.  If she knew before she married him, then she is partly responsible for being in this position.  But, unltimately, it's his fault for putting her there.  I heard today that she is pregnant.  If so, then this just got more distressing for them both.


----------



## percysunshine

Provocateur said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website
> 
> take the money Tony, you may need it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letter from the CEO is hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, were not just looking for another figure head, were looking for someone, a rich sugar daddy, who truly embodies the spirit of SugarSugar.com, as is apparent by your lust for younger women on the internet.  At the same time, were looking for someone who is level-headed and will refrain from blowing their load amidst the harsh lights of the media circus your picture has aroused.
> 
> SugarSugar.com will offer you $50,000, but you can feel free to lie about the size of your paycheck.  Were happy to stuff your pockets, and this will be the easiest money youll ever come by.  We would love for you to Tweet about our website as well, however long it may take for you to type 140 characters with the one finger hunt and peck method
> 
> We need a firm answer by the stroke of midnight; otherwise, well be forced to give you the shaft and instead extend our offer to Plaxico Burress, who weve heard also prefers to keep a loaded pistol in the crotch of his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




This stuff just writes itself.


----------



## whitehall

Stay in office you arrogant jerk. The post is up to about 136 pages and climbing. If he quit we wouldn't be talking about it. Are we getting too close to Bubba Bill and his world class enabler wife who (through some quirk of history) is secretary of state? Clinton would have been out on his big ass if the internet was as powerful as it is today. Old donkey democrat hierarchy types can't seem to get the hang of the new information sources. They still think the NY Times is the main source of information.


----------



## saveliberty

Like a weiner never got anyone in a pickle before.


----------



## FuelRod

percysunshine said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website
> 
> take the money Tony, you may need it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letter from the CEO is hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, were not just looking for another figure head, were looking for someone, a rich sugar daddy, who truly embodies the spirit of SugarSugar.com, as is apparent by your lust for younger women on the internet.  At the same time, were looking for someone who is level-headed and will refrain from blowing their load amidst the harsh lights of the media circus your picture has aroused.
> 
> SugarSugar.com will offer you $50,000, but you can feel free to lie about the size of your paycheck.  Were happy to stuff your pockets, and this will be the easiest money youll ever come by.  We would love for you to Tweet about our website as well, however long it may take for you to type 140 characters with the one finger hunt and peck method
> 
> We need a firm answer by the stroke of midnight; otherwise, well be forced to give you the shaft and instead extend our offer to Plaxico Burress, who weve heard also prefers to keep a loaded pistol in the crotch of his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff just writes itself.
Click to expand...



Nothing says Class like offers like that.


----------



## rhodescholar

mudwhistle said:


> What a surprise.They just announced that Huma has a bun in the oven.Most likely to squelch any talk about her being a Lezbo.



Actually it is probably bill clinton's given his own predilections.

Despite the fact that weiner was chasing underage girls, despite the fact that he was carrying on an affair with multiple women after having just gotten married, and despite the fact that he lied multiple times, making up more lies - there are yet still liberal idiot assholes who think this fucking trash should not resign.  

Chris Lee resigned after sending a photo of him shirtless to a consenting adult woman, Weiner sends nude pictures of himself to girls who were minors, and then lies baldface to the public - and he has enough character in some people's minds to stay in office?  Are you fucking kidding me?

The saddest thing about all this is that many/most of those defending him are women, which when asked my wife responds with: "you are right, women are their own worst enemy."


----------



## saveliberty

This feels more like a Weinerlevee than a Weinergate.


----------



## Provocateur

FuelRod said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> The letter from the CEO is hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff just writes itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says Class like offers like that.
Click to expand...





Equal footing to sending a picture of your erect penis, unsolicited, to women around the United States.  It's a perfect fit for him.


----------



## GoneBezerk

The dumb bitch married the piece of shit, so she is fair game for anything he does.

She probably didn't mind him attacking people like Glenn Beck with threats about shutting down AM talk radio with his job in congress....so she shouldn't mind her little husband showing his little wee wee to the world.



Ravi said:


> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.


----------



## Cal

To all the Right-Wingers calling for Weiner to step down: Remember this guy?







> Prostitution scandals D.C. MadamIn early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> As background, several news outlets reported that in May 1999, Vitter replaced Congressman Bob Livingston after Livingston resigned due to an adultery scandal.[1][27][28] Vitter said about Livingston's decision to resign, "It's obviously a tremendous loss for the state. I think Livingston's stepping down makes a very powerful argument that Clinton should resign as well and move beyond this mess", referring to Bill Clinton's Monica Lewinsky scandal.[29]
> 
> Vitter will not face criminal charges due to the statute of limitations.[30]
> 
> Vitter incurred significant legal and public relations expenses in his efforts to avoid giving testimony in the Palfrey trial and to respond to the ethics complaint. Consequently, his attorneys sought permission from the Federal Election Commission to use campaign funds to pay for these expenses.[31][32] The Commission, along partisan lines, couldn't agree whether funds could be used for reimbursing costs related to the Palfrey trial but did allow them to pay for expenses connected to the Ethics Committee complaint.[33][34][35]
> 
> [edit] Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s, when Maier was identified by federal prosecutors as operating a $300 per hour brothel.[36] The Times-Picayune reported that "Maier offered no evidence or documents to support her claim."[37] A polygraph (lie detector) test was arranged for a New Orleans prostitute who claimed Vitter hired her and had sexual intercourse with her. The prostitute passed the test.[38]



David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've been consistent. Weiner should step down. But it sickens me to see people like Eric Cantor calling for Congressman Weiner's resignation, when he wouldn't do the same for a guy that _had actual sex_ with women and committed a crime by paying for sex..

The double standard goes on and on.. To make matters worse, Vitter is a "family values" politician who called for Bill Clinton to step down after his escapades.. What a hypocrite.

Weiner should leave.. but people who have propped up Vitter and let him be as a U.S. Senator, but are yelling about Weiner.. Those people cannot be taken seriously.

If this shit is wrong for a public servant.. It doesn't matter what the party label is - it's wrong.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiners wife is a Muslim and is pregnant probably by artificial insemination with the King of Saudi Arabia's sperm.  GAWKERS has the triple X pic.


----------



## dilloduck

Stealing and lying is worse and we'll need to get rid of everyone in that case.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Dumbfuck....sending a handful of porn pics to random people over the internet is a bigger crime that hooking up with a hooker. 

IF one of those women is really a girl, he's fucked. Distributing porn to a child will have WEANER in jail with a boyfriend for a couple years. A date with a hooker will get you a fine and a court date, you should know.



Cal said:


> To all the Right-Wingers calling for Weiner to step down: Remember this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prostitution scandals D.C. MadamIn early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> As background, several news outlets reported that in May 1999, Vitter replaced Congressman Bob Livingston after Livingston resigned due to an adultery scandal.[1][27][28] Vitter said about Livingston's decision to resign, "It's obviously a tremendous loss for the state. I think Livingston's stepping down makes a very powerful argument that Clinton should resign as well and move beyond this mess", referring to Bill Clinton's Monica Lewinsky scandal.[29]
> 
> Vitter will not face criminal charges due to the statute of limitations.[30]
> 
> Vitter incurred significant legal and public relations expenses in his efforts to avoid giving testimony in the Palfrey trial and to respond to the ethics complaint. Consequently, his attorneys sought permission from the Federal Election Commission to use campaign funds to pay for these expenses.[31][32] The Commission, along partisan lines, couldn't agree whether funds could be used for reimbursing costs related to the Palfrey trial but did allow them to pay for expenses connected to the Ethics Committee complaint.[33][34][35]
> 
> [edit] Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s, when Maier was identified by federal prosecutors as operating a $300 per hour brothel.[36] The Times-Picayune reported that "Maier offered no evidence or documents to support her claim."[37] A polygraph (lie detector) test was arranged for a New Orleans prostitute who claimed Vitter hired her and had sexual intercourse with her. The prostitute passed the test.[38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I've been consistent. Weiner should step down. But it sickens me to see people like Eric Cantor calling for Congressman Weiner's resignation, when he wouldn't do the same for a guy that _had actual sex_ with women and committed a crime by paying for sex..
> 
> The double standard goes on and on.. To make matters worse, Vitter is a "family values" politician who called for Bill Clinton to step down after his escapades.. What a hypocrite.
> 
> Weiner should leave.. but people who have propped up Vitter and let him be as a U.S. Senator, but are yelling about Weiner.. Those people cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> If this shit is wrong for a public servant.. It doesn't matter what the party label is - it's wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Provocateur

Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.


----------



## Dr Grump

Provocateur said:


> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.



So stop deflecting. So you agree Vitter should be gone, too?


----------



## saveliberty

GoneBezerk said:


> The dumb bitch married the piece of shit, so she is fair game for anything he does.
> 
> She probably didn't mind him attacking people like Glenn Beck with threats about shutting down AM talk radio with his job in congress....so she shouldn't mind her little husband showing his little wee wee to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, whatever, I see now the rightwingloons are attacking Weiner's wife, no big surprise.
Click to expand...


Huma seems very smart to me.  Pretty classy too.  Let's target the jokes and blame on Weiner.


----------



## Cal

Provocateur said:


> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.



Deflect? I'm just holding partisan assholes' feet to the fire.

I condemn 'em all. Both should resign.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Comparing someone being with a hooker to Weaner sending out porn pics of himself to women he doesn't know and doesn't even know their true ages...is asinine.

Throw in telling the police and media that his computer was hacked, which was a crime.

WEANER should be seeing a jail cell within the year, if his islamic wife's family doesn't go after him as part of their religious duty.



Cal said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect? I'm just holding partisan assholes' feet to the fire.
> 
> I condemn 'em all. Both should resign.
Click to expand...


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!



Your compliments are just so ....precious.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Dr Grump said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stop deflecting. So you agree Vitter should be gone, too?
Click to expand...



Sure!  But why stop there?

Rangel; Frank, Maxine Waters, etc

Get rid of all of them
Pelosi said she was going to "drain the swamp"


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> The media are quite often scum, but they are the scum that help us hold even Bigger Scum accountable.



I've been busy as hell at work and at home so I've had little time to post. as a result my conversations have not always been with the current conversation. often I'm responding to something that was from 5 - 10 pages ago and it's being taken out of context  in the frame of the current conversation.  What I'm refering to is journalists who go beyond the candidate and start bringing the families into it, especially the children. and even the candidates. when there are no issues, they try to turn the menutia into a big deal.


----------



## Neotrotsky

LIST: Who's Calling For Weiner to Step Down

*House Members (6)*
 Allyson Schwartz, Pennsylvania
 Joe Donnelly, Indiana
Larry Kissell, North Carolina
 Mike Michaud, Arkansas
 Mike Ross, Arkansas
Niki Tsongas, Massachusetts
*Former House Members*
 Patrick Murphy, Pennsylvania
*Senate Candidates*
Tim Kaine, Virginia
*Senators *
Patrick Leahy, Vermont
Mark Pryor, Arkansas


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your compliments are just so ....precious.
Click to expand...


And right on cue is our Intense neocon sock puppet.  Thanks for proving my point, bunky.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your compliments are just so ....precious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue is our Intense neocon sock puppet.  Thanks for proving my point, bunky.
Click to expand...


psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it


----------



## MarcATL

CrusaderFrank said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to stay.
> 
> A Democrat can be a KKK Grand Kleagle, drown his gf and not even bother to report it until the next day like Ted Kennedy (Oh, Dems lost the Kennedy seat), give a female intern a facial in the Oval Office...what the fuck is the big deal about Weiner.
> 
> Mark stands with his Weiner!
Click to expand...

Again...I say. What LAW did Weiner break?



Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know yet.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought...nada.



saveliberty said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was just ONE?
Click to expand...

How do you know it is?

That's right you RW Faulkers...ya got  bupkiss.


----------



## MarcATL

Cal said:


> To all the Right-Wingers calling for Weiner to step down: Remember this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prostitution scandals D.C. MadamIn early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> As background, several news outlets reported that in May 1999, Vitter replaced Congressman Bob Livingston after Livingston resigned due to an adultery scandal.[1][27][28] Vitter said about Livingston's decision to resign, "It's obviously a tremendous loss for the state. I think Livingston's stepping down makes a very powerful argument that Clinton should resign as well and move beyond this mess", referring to Bill Clinton's Monica Lewinsky scandal.[29]
> 
> Vitter will not face criminal charges due to the statute of limitations.[30]
> 
> Vitter incurred significant legal and public relations expenses in his efforts to avoid giving testimony in the Palfrey trial and to respond to the ethics complaint. Consequently, his attorneys sought permission from the Federal Election Commission to use campaign funds to pay for these expenses.[31][32] The Commission, along partisan lines, couldn't agree whether funds could be used for reimbursing costs related to the Palfrey trial but did allow them to pay for expenses connected to the Ethics Committee complaint.[33][34][35]
> 
> [edit] Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s, when Maier was identified by federal prosecutors as operating a $300 per hour brothel.[36] The Times-Picayune reported that "Maier offered no evidence or documents to support her claim."[37] A polygraph (lie detector) test was arranged for a New Orleans prostitute who claimed Vitter hired her and had sexual intercourse with her. The prostitute passed the test.[38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I've been consistent. Weiner should step down. But it sickens me to see people like Eric Cantor calling for Congressman Weiner's resignation, when he wouldn't do the same for a guy that _had actual sex_ with women and committed a crime by paying for sex..
> 
> The double standard goes on and on.. To make matters worse, Vitter is a "family values" politician who called for Bill Clinton to step down after his escapades.. What a hypocrite.
> 
> Weiner should leave.. but people who have propped up Vitter and let him be as a U.S. Senator, but are yelling about Weiner.. Those people cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> If this shit is wrong for a public servant.. It doesn't matter what the party label is - it's wrong.
Click to expand...

Yikes! That MFer even LOOKS like a creep!! The PREEVERT seems to be scanning the halls of Senate looking for snatch.

He's the kinda of MFer women pull their kids away from. He just looks like he would touch a little girl inappropriately.

*YIKES!!!*








Dr Grump said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stop deflecting. So you agree Vitter should be gone, too?
Click to expand...







That Palooka's done for!


----------



## gautama

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your compliments are just so ....precious.
Click to expand...


The TaichiLIEberrhoid doing the bidding of his masters or employers, The Soros Smear Machines: Media Matters, Daily Kos, and such ....... comes up with a list of unproved distortions and outright LIES against the Knight of Truth & Righteousness Breitbart who has *NOT* been caught in a *SINGLE* false statement that this Piece of Shit TaichiLIEberrhoid and his colleagues like the Black Racist fucktard MarcATL, LibTURD Sarah G(angrenous), and a slew of others that pollute the Forum with their pestilential presence can *SPECIFICALLY* state.

BTW, I suppose the Black Racist Swine MarcATL, in attacking Sen Vitter for prostitution,  conveniently "forgets" that probably the *ONLY* negro that attained public recognition of any magnitude,  the "saintly" MLK, is a WHOREMASTER par excellence, with the FBI holding files yards thick on MLK's predilection for legions of white prostitutes.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has a standing reward posted for anyone that can prove anything he has ever posted is a lie. You should go and collect on it since this is the first time you think he has ever told the truth.
Click to expand...


Oh puh-leeze!  Breitbarts BS has been disproven six ways to Sunday on numerous occasions...he, like his dim witted followers and supporters, just keep repeating the lie and denying facts to the contrary.  Case in point:

Big Falsehoods: A guide to Andrew Breitbart&#39;s lies, smears, and distortions | Media Matters for America

Shirley Sherrod took him up on the offer, my willfully ignorant Windbag...but not in the way Breitbart expected:

First Read - Shirley Sherrod sues Breitbart

Sherrod v Breitbart DCDC 1-11-cv-00477-RJL Doc 27, Memo in Oppo to -19- (Motion to Dismiss) w 3 Attachments by Sherrod


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to stay.
> 
> A Democrat can be a KKK Grand Kleagle, drown his gf and not even bother to report it until the next day like Ted Kennedy (Oh, Dems lost the Kennedy seat), give a female intern a facial in the Oval Office...what the fuck is the big deal about Weiner.
> 
> Mark stands with his Weiner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...I say. What LAW did Weiner break?
> 
> That's what I thought...nada.
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What LAW did Weiner break?!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was just ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know it is?
> 
> That's right you RW Faulkers...ya got  bupkiss.
Click to expand...


who cares if he broke a law or not.  he is moraly corrupt and not fit the represent the US governement. He lied about it on top of it.  maybe you are just as moraly corrupt as he is and find his behavior acceptable. you probably had no issues with rangel either.   you want to see the country flounder in the toilet, your call.  most of us don't


----------



## MarcATL

BriteBart being a LIAR of the highest order is the LEAST of that closeted freak's problems.


----------



## MarcATL

Spoonman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to stay.
> 
> A Democrat can be a KKK Grand Kleagle, drown his gf and not even bother to report it until the next day like Ted Kennedy (Oh, Dems lost the Kennedy seat), give a female intern a facial in the Oval Office...what the fuck is the big deal about Weiner.
> 
> Mark stands with his Weiner!
> 
> 
> 
> Again...I say. What LAW did Weiner break?
> 
> That's what I thought...nada.
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was just ONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know it is?
> 
> That's right you RW Faulkers...ya got  bupkiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who cares if he broke a law or not.  he is moraly corrupt and not fit the represent the US governement. He lied about it on top of it.  maybe you are just as moraly corrupt as he is and find his behavior acceptable. you probably had no issues with rangel either.   you want to see the country flounder in the toilet, your call.  most of us don't
Click to expand...


Now you sniveling little snots don't care that a LAW was NOT broken? NOW?!??

How convenient.

I will see your same shatty A$$ falling on the sword of the law soon enuff when one of the truly DEGENERATE GUTTERSNIPE of the ReichtWing exposes their deviant ways.

Watch...


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your compliments are just so ....precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right on cue is our Intense neocon sock puppet.  Thanks for proving my point, bunky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it
Click to expand...


Sorry toodles, I don't swing that way...but I'm sure Intense can help you out with that sock fetish thing of yours.


----------



## boedicca

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
Click to expand...




If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right on cue is our Intense neocon sock puppet.  Thanks for proving my point, bunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry toodles, I don't swing that way...but I'm sure Intense can help you out with that sock fetish thing of yours.
Click to expand...


ok. that was pretty lame


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
Click to expand...


rumor has it the wife is pregnant now too


----------



## boedicca

percysunshine said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners Weiner Gets $50,000 Offer to Become Spokesthing for Dating Website
> 
> take the money Tony, you may need it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letter from the CEO is hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, were not just looking for another figure head, were looking for someone, a rich sugar daddy, who truly embodies the spirit of SugarSugar.com, as is apparent by your lust for younger women on the internet.  At the same time, were looking for someone who is level-headed and will refrain from blowing their load amidst the harsh lights of the media circus your picture has aroused.
> 
> SugarSugar.com will offer you $50,000, but you can feel free to lie about the size of your paycheck.  Were happy to stuff your pockets, and this will be the easiest money youll ever come by.  We would love for you to Tweet about our website as well, however long it may take for you to type 140 characters with the one finger hunt and peck method
> 
> We need a firm answer by the stroke of midnight; otherwise, well be forced to give you the shaft and instead extend our offer to Plaxico Burress, who weve heard also prefers to keep a loaded pistol in the crotch of his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff just writes itself.
Click to expand...



This is why he will be gone...and soon.

The Dems can't risk having Mo and Mo Bettah Weiner Palooza stories out there.


----------



## boedicca

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rumor has it the wife is pregnant now too
Click to expand...



The NYT had a story which confirmed this as fact today.

Rather convenient, I must say.


----------



## whitehall

The pervert confessed to shocking behavior and it seems that t was the tip of the iceburg. How can the left still defend him? I hope he never quits. Weiner -whiner-weener? It's too good to be true.


----------



## MarcATL

Is Gingrich a PERV?

Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??

How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??

......WELL???!??
_______________


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________





Somebody is having issues tonight.

Get help.

Take meds.

Go play in traffic.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> That's what I thought...nada.



I do not know is not nada. We do not know everything he has done, or who he has done it with. 

One of us here is being honest, and it is not the guy from ATL.


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________



yea? so what?


----------



## boedicca

Weiner broke the House Ethics Rules.

Even Pelosi has Ordered A Weiner Probe.


----------



## MarcATL

You got bupkiss liar...BUPKISS!


----------



## boedicca

Weiner broke the House Ethics Rules.

Even Pelosi has Ordered A Weiner Probe.


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right on cue is our Intense neocon sock puppet.  Thanks for proving my point, bunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry toodles, I don't swing that way...but I'm sure Intense can help you out with that sock fetish thing of yours.
Click to expand...


If you weren't so drunk on your own ego you would be a good asset here TCL. You need to get over yourself and grow up some. Think before you pollute and destroy the validity of what you have to say. As you are, you carry too much baggage for rational debate. The Statesman, is way beyond your reach Son, you are just too offensive to anything that moves or breathes. You keep those people skills in mind and work on them. Just letting you know where I stand. No pissing contest going on here. You stand or fall on your own merit.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumor has it the wife is pregnant now too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The NYT had a story which confirmed this as fact today.
> 
> Rather convenient, I must say.
Click to expand...

   sounds like mr weiner got himself all sexed up online then went home and hit up the wife


----------



## Ernie S.

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rumor has it the wife is pregnant now too
Click to expand...


I hear it's hillary's.


----------



## boedicca

I've posted the House Ethics Rule he broke in #1226 in this thread.

He also broke another rule about using government resources.

But, as he is a whack leftwing loon, you'll defend him until he prematurely evacuates the House of Representatives.


----------



## boedicca

There is a silver lining to the Weiner Fracas...it's providing employment opportunities for Slutrepreneurs!

_Ive been watching Weinergate unfold and the women with whom he sexted and sexbooked crawl out of the woodwork, and Ive been trying to think of a name for the growing number of women who are making money by selling their stories of having sex with, having sexted with, or having otherwise gotten sexual with a famous man.

Slutrepreneur, perhaps?

Surely, I mean no slut-shaming by this moniker. Its not so much that these women may or may not be sexually slutty  after all, in the case of Weinergate, how truly slutty can you be when youre limited to a direct message on Twitter?  its that these women are so quick to wag their tongues, share their dirty text messages, and sell their photos and stories to whatever media outlets will pay the price.

Like journalists, they are media sluts.

In the case of Rep. Anthony Weiners wiener gone wild, ABC News reportedly paid Weiners former virtual lover Meagan Broussard between $10,000 and $15,000 to license dozens of photos, emails, Facebook messages and cell phone call logs.

Are you a (hopefully) young, (ideally) attractive woman looking to generate extra income fast? Earn big bucks by getting frisky online or offline with a political figure or Hollywood celebrity, and media outlets that insist they dont pay for stories will buy the detritus of your torrid affair! All you have to do is take the cash  and infamy awaits you...._

Anthony Weiner and the Rise of the 21st Century Slutrepreneur - Susannah Breslin - Pink Slipped - Forbes


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________



Yes. Yes. And Yes.


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry toodles, I don't swing that way...but I'm sure Intense can help you out with that sock fetish thing of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. that was pretty lame
Click to expand...


Ooh, struck a nerve, did I toodles?


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> psssst.  you're sock has a hole in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry toodles, I don't swing that way...but I'm sure Intense can help you out with that sock fetish thing of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so drunk on your own ego you would be a good asset here TCL. You need to get over yourself and grow up some. Think before you pollute and destroy the validity of what you have to say. As you are, you carry too much baggage for rational debate. The Statesman, is way beyond your reach Son, you are just too offensive to anything that moves or breathes. You keep those people skills in mind and work on them. Just letting you know where I stand. No pissing contest going on here. You stand or fall on your own merit.
Click to expand...


So everyone else can be nasty, condescending, slandering little cusses, and if I respond in kind I'm the big bad poster? 

Translation: this Intense jackass has grudge because he can't best me in a rational, logical debate. So all he does now is follow me around and spew these little diatribes.  Pretty pathetic, almost Intense-ly so!


----------



## taichiliberal

Yes, Weiner is an idiot...his actions and lies will possibly cost him a re-election and possibly his marriage as well.  So be it.

But for the neocon driven GOP to whoop and crow as if they are totally without sin on this matter is a joke in a half, given their history in just the last 30 years.

Breitbart better enjoy his short lived victory, because the Sherrod lawsuit is looming on the horizon!


----------



## gautama

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So after a small career of telling exaggerations, half truths, presenting edited, out of context video as bonafide fact, presenting hear say as fact, little right wing wonk Breitbart finally get's one right.  Boy, the neocon peanut gallery is just going to go nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has a standing reward posted for anyone that can prove anything he has ever posted is a lie. You should go and collect on it since this is the first time you think he has ever told the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze!  Breitbarts BS has been disproven six ways to Sunday on numerous occasions...he, like his dim witted followers and supporters, just keep repeating the lie and denying facts to the contrary.  Case in point:
> 
> Big Falsehoods: A guide to Andrew Breitbart's lies, smears, and distortions | Media Matters for America
> 
> Shirley Sherrod took him up on the offer, my willfully ignorant Windbag...but not in the way Breitbart expected:
> 
> First Read - Shirley Sherrod sues Breitbart
> 
> Sherrod v Breitbart DCDC 1-11-cv-00477-RJL Doc 27, Memo in Oppo to -19- (Motion to Dismiss) w 3 Attachments by Sherrod
Click to expand...


There you go ...... the certified arsehole TaichiLIEberrhoid uses Soros's discredited Smear Machine, Media Matters, etc....*AS THE SOURCE FOR HIS SHITTY SMEARS !!!*

Amazing as it may seem. these LIEberrhoid arseholes *STILL* feel that they can foist their transparent bullshit on America.


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________



Hey Black Racist LIEberrhoid Swine MarcATL......howzabout your fucking contemptible and profoundly UGLY looking CERTIFIED TURD Malcom X (who looks like a black replica of WEANIE WEINER with spectacles) and is an indisputably convicted felon, a *DOCUMENTED* brutally bullying, cowardly pimp that beat the shit out of his white prostitutes.....*WHO YOU, IN YOUR BIZARRE MENTALLY UNSTABLE MIND, UNDERSTANDABLY MEMORIALIZE IN YOUR SIGNATURE PHOTO. *

*HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU HAVE THE AMAZING GALL TO CRITICIZE ANYONE FOR ANYTHING WHEN YOU OBVIOUSLY VENERATE THIS NATIONALLY KNOWN BLACK RACIST PIECE OF SHIT ?!?!?*

*IN YOUR WILDEST DREAMS.......DO YOU THINK AN INCREDIBLE SCUMBAG LIKE YOU VENERATING ONE OF THE LOWEST HUMAN PSYCHOS IN AMERICAN HISTORY HAS ANY CREDIBILITY AT ALL AMONG RATIONAL DECENT FOLK ?!?!?*

*The only conclusion I can come to is that you, yourself, are a  PSYCHO.....maybe even CRIMINALLY INSANE PSYCHO !!!*


----------



## Chris

Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) apologized last night after his telephone number appeared in the phone records of the woman dubbed the "D.C. Madam," making him the first member of Congress to become ensnared in the high-profile case. 

The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included on phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates dating from before he ran for the Senate in 2004. 

The service's proprietor, Deborah Jeane Palfrey, 51, faces federal charges of racketeering for allegedly running a prostitution ring out of homes and hotel rooms in the Washington area. 

Vitter is in his first Senate term after serving six years in the House. During his Senate campaign, Vitter was accused by a member of the Louisiana Republican State Central Committee of carrying on a lengthy affair with a prostitute in New Orleans's French Quarter. 

Senator's Number on 'Madam' Phone List - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Missourian

Chris said:


> Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) apologized last night after his telephone number appeared in the phone records of the woman dubbed the "D.C. Madam," making him the first member of Congress to become ensnared in the high-profile case.
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included on phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates dating from before he ran for the Senate in 2004.
> 
> The service's proprietor, Deborah Jeane Palfrey, 51, faces federal charges of racketeering for allegedly running a prostitution ring out of homes and hotel rooms in the Washington area.
> 
> Vitter is in his first Senate term after serving six years in the House. During his Senate campaign, Vitter was accused by a member of the Louisiana Republican State Central Committee of carrying on a lengthy affair with a prostitute in New Orleans's French Quarter.
> 
> Senator's Number on 'Madam' Phone List - washingtonpost.com




By Shailagh Murray
 Washington Post Staff Writer 
Tuesday, July 10, 2007 


Thanks Chris for this timely reporting.


----------



## Chris

Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:

&#8220; This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there &#8212; with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] &#8221; 

The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]

On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]

David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?


----------



## Missourian

Chris said:


> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
> &#8220; This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there &#8212; with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] &#8221;
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?





Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?

Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?

Did he try to place the blame on someone else?

Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.


----------



## B. Kidd

Missourian said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) apologized last night after his telephone number appeared in the phone records of the woman dubbed the "D.C. Madam," making him the first member of Congress to become ensnared in the high-profile case.
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included on phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates dating from before he ran for the Senate in 2004.
> 
> The service's proprietor, Deborah Jeane Palfrey, 51, faces federal charges of racketeering for allegedly running a prostitution ring out of homes and hotel rooms in the Washington area.
> 
> Vitter is in his first Senate term after serving six years in the House. During his Senate campaign, Vitter was accused by a member of the Louisiana Republican State Central Committee of carrying on a lengthy affair with a prostitute in New Orleans's French Quarter.
> 
> Senator's Number on 'Madam' Phone List - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Shailagh Murray
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Tuesday, July 10, 2007
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris for this timely reporting.
Click to expand...


Whaddya expect. Chris is a human jockstrap like MarcATL.
They're members of the Wiener Protectorate Bureau.


----------



## Dr Grump

Missourian said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
Click to expand...


His 'lie' affected who?

That aside, both men are immoral, right?


----------



## Missourian

Dr Grump said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His 'lie' affected who?
> 
> That aside, both men are immoral, right?
Click to expand...



His lying affects everyone who trusted him.  It especially affected those who supported him based on those lies and now look and feel like idiots.

Yes,  they are both immoral,  and Clinton too, for that matter.

But Vitter manned-up and told the truth up front,  while Weiner and Clinton lied until they had no choice to but to come clean.

I really don't remember the Vitter thing,  probably BECAUSE he immediately stood up and took responsibility.


----------



## Immanuel

percysunshine said:


> I think we should cut this guy some slack. His voting constituency is going to deep fat fry him in the next election. It is not like he did anything illegal, he only lied.
> 
> Like that is a big suprise from a liberal democrat.



If he were cut some slack and no one said a word about this, his constituency would never think twice about re-electing him again and again and again.

Immie


----------



## Intense

Immanuel said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should cut this guy some slack. His voting constituency is going to deep fat fry him in the next election. It is not like he did anything illegal, he only lied.
> 
> Like that is a big suprise from a liberal democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he were cut some slack and no one said a word about this, his constituency would never think twice about re-electing him again and again and again.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Too true.


----------



## Ravi

GoneBezerk said:


> Comparing someone being with a hooker to Weaner sending out porn pics of himself to women he doesn't know and doesn't even know their true ages...is asinine.
> 
> Throw in telling the police and media that his computer was hacked, which was a crime.
> 
> WEANER should be seeing a jail cell within the year, if his islamic wife's family doesn't go after him as part of their religious duty.
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal.  It is beyond lame this desire to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect? I'm just holding partisan assholes' feet to the fire.
> 
> I condemn 'em all. Both should resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 So if Weiner just showed his junk to prostitutes like Vitter did he'd be immune from your criticism.

Lo-fuckinging-L


----------



## Immanuel

Dr Grump said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His 'lie' affected who?
> 
> That aside, both men are immoral, right?
Click to expand...


Who among us is not immoral?  As I have said in this thread before.  I could have accepted the statement from Rep. Weiner, "I screwed up and made a mistake".  If it had been said immediately.  We've all made mistakes.

As far as I can tell, Rep. Weiner hurt, neither physically nor emotionally, anyone else.  I could have accepted this if he had simply admitted to the mistake and that would have that for me.  It is the repeated lying after getting caught that bugs me.  He made a non-story into a big to-do because of his lying and yes, I understand every man caught lies about it.  That does not excuse it.

I say he should step down.  

Immie


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
Click to expand...

Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.

Your hero is a dud.


----------



## Jackson

Weiner doesn't belong in public office, nor does any official who behaves in a similar manner regardless which side of the aisle he or she sits on.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have too if weiner hadn't been so stupid as to launch an organized attack on Brietbart.. but that's what Dummies dew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.
> 
> Your hero is a dud.
Click to expand...


I love it Weiner flashes his tweenie all over the freaking internet, up down and all around, lies about it, nay,,, calls press conferences to lie about it  and you dumbAsses blame whom????? Brietbart that's who.. what a bunch of morons..


----------



## Jackson

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.
> 
> Your hero is a dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it Weiner flashes his tweenie all over the freaking interned, up down and all around, lies about it, nay,,, calls press conferences to lie about it  and you dumbAsses blame whom????? Brietbart that's who.. what a bunch of morons..
Click to expand...


I totally agree, Willow tree!  Morons!


----------



## Ravi

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.
> 
> Your hero is a dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it Weiner flashes his tweenie all over the freaking internet, up down and all around, lies about it, nay,,, calls press conferences to lie about it  and you dumbAsses blame whom????? Brietbart that's who.. what a bunch of morons..
Click to expand...

Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.


----------



## Samson

Ravi said:


> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.



I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.

Idiot.


----------



## R.D.

Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Maybe she's just confused because the man in this case resembles a 12 year old boy in both actions and looks


----------



## Samson

R.D. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's just confused because the man in this case resembles a 12 year old boy in both actions and looks
Click to expand...


No, she's confused because she is an idiot.


----------



## Foxfyre

Maybe if Weiner had not called Breitbart's honesty into question and if he had not accused Breitbart of a crime he didn't commit, Breitbart would not have had to show all the evidence to clear his name?  Again, I couldn't be Breitbart.  But he is definitely not the guilty party in this incident.

You know, I don't recall Congressman Weiner ever being on Capital Hill without a whole entourage of colleages and staffers around him.

This photo is rather poignant:


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.
> 
> Your hero is a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it Weiner flashes his tweenie all over the freaking internet, up down and all around, lies about it, nay,,, calls press conferences to lie about it  and you dumbAsses blame whom????? Brietbart that's who.. what a bunch of morons..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
Click to expand...


This,,, Ravi,, in case you didn't know shows nothing but desperation on your part and is termed "grasping at straws."


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> Except PantySniffer said that part of the reason he wasn't posting the xrated pic was to protect Weiner's family. But he showed it around, anyway.
> 
> Your hero is a dud.



Huma deserves to know the truth.  She is probably mulling over what to do and having all the information is important to that conclusion.  Not going to get truth from the Weiner.


----------



## MarcATL

Intense said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes. And Yes.
Click to expand...

That being the case...then WHERE was this level of criticism from the Reicht during their EF-ups?!??





Missourian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His 'lie' affected who?
> 
> That aside, both men are immoral, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His lying affects everyone who trusted him.  It especially affected those who supported him based on those lies and now look and feel like idiots.
> 
> Yes,  they are both immoral,  and Clinton too, for that matter.
> 
> But Vitter manned-up and told the truth up front,  while Weiner and Clinton lied until they had no choice to but to come clean.
> 
> *I really don't remember the Vitter thing,  probably BECAUSE he immediately stood up and took responsibility.*
Click to expand...

Of course you don't "remember the Vitter tihng" selective memory is a MFer! Vitter didn't have a chance to lie, the FACTS came out BEFORE his response. The point is 1, there was NO ReichtWing criticms, no calls for him to resign. 2. In fact when he returned to Senate, he was met with a standing ovation.

So much for ReichtWing morality, but we all knew that was a joke anyway.



Immanuel said:


> If he were cut some slack and no one said a word about this, his constituency would never think twice about re-electing him again and again and again.
> 
> Immie


This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?



Ravi said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing someone being with a hooker to Weaner sending out porn pics of himself to women he doesn't know and doesn't even know their true ages...is asinine.
> 
> Throw in telling the police and media that his computer was hacked, which was a crime.
> 
> WEANER should be seeing a jail cell within the year, if his islamic wife's family doesn't go after him as part of their religious duty.
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect? I'm just holding partisan assholes' feet to the fire.
> 
> I condemn 'em all. Both should resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Weiner just showed his junk to prostitutes like Vitter did he'd be immune from your criticism.
> 
> Lo-fuckinging-L
Click to expand...

In ReichtWing World...that's how it works.

LoL indeed.





Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Provide PROOF of the last DA that has evidence aka images that were leaked to the public, particulary via ReichtWing Hate Radio.

Hmmmm....!???


----------



## MarcATL

Foxfyre said:


> Maybe if Weiner had not called Breitbart's honesty into question and if he had not accused Breitbart of a crime he didn't commit, Breitbart would not have had to show all the evidence to clear his name?  Again, I couldn't be Breitbart.  But he is definitely not the guilty party in this incident.
> 
> You know, I don't recall Congressman Weiner ever being on Capital Hill without a whole entourage of colleages and staffers around him.
> 
> This photo is rather poignant:


So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?


----------



## FuelRod

Attack the messenger.
Rules for Radicals 101.
Need to be more creative libertards.


----------



## Foxfyre

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Weiner had not called Breitbart's honesty into question and if he had not accused Breitbart of a crime he didn't commit, Breitbart would not have had to show all the evidence to clear his name?  Again, I couldn't be Breitbart.  But he is definitely not the guilty party in this incident.
> 
> You know, I don't recall Congressman Weiner ever being on Capital Hill without a whole entourage of colleages and staffers around him.
> 
> This photo is rather poignant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?
Click to expand...


Weiner accused Breitbart of a federal crime on national television.  He did so to cover his own ass knowing full well Breitbart was totally innocent.   And Breitbart DID NOT post the picture he said he would not post.   He has been completely exhonerated by the radio staff who did post it who are explicit that he neither expected nor gave permission for the staff to have that photo.  And for whatever it is worth, there were those still accusing Breitbart of making claims he couldn't back up.  Well he backed up his claims.

If there weren't people so determined to destroy Breitbart because he dared expose one of their beloved heroes--and if the 'hero' had not been so willing to accuse somebody of a crime to save his own ass--things would not have gone so badly for Congressman Weiner. 
But you back somebody like Breitbart into a corner with untrue accusations of criminal activity, one cannot blame Breitbart for setting that matter straight.


----------



## MarcATL

Foxfyre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Weiner had not called Breitbart's honesty into question and if he had not accused Breitbart of a crime he didn't commit, Breitbart would not have had to show all the evidence to clear his name?  Again, I couldn't be Breitbart.  But he is definitely not the guilty party in this incident.
> 
> You know, I don't recall Congressman Weiner ever being on Capital Hill without a whole entourage of colleages and staffers around him.
> 
> This photo is rather poignant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner accused Breitbart of a federal crime on national television.  He did so to cover his own ass knowing full well Breitbart was totally innocent.   And Breitbart DID NOT post the picture he said he would not post.   He has been completely exhonerated by the radio staff who did post it who are explicit that he neither expected nor gave permission for the staff to have that photo.  And for whatever it is worth, there were those still accusing Breitbart of making claims he couldn't back up.  Well he backed up his claims.
> 
> If there weren't people so determined to destroy Breitbart because he dared expose one of their beloved heroes--and if the 'hero' had not been so willing to accuse somebody of a crime to save his own ass--things would not have gone so badly for Congressman Weiner.
> But you back somebody like Breitbart into a corner with untrue accusations of criminal activity, one cannot blame Breitbart for setting that matter straight.
Click to expand...

Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.

You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.

Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.


----------



## FuelRod

*Pressure mounts on Weiner as scandal grows*
_More Democrats shun Weiner_
Pressure mounts on Weiner over sex scandal - Yahoo! News

Interesting the local libs are not following lock step as the usually do with their Congressional Masters.


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?



We certainly have had our fun with Mr. Weiner here, but I don't think anyone here has routinely called him The sexting perv from NY in every post.  What is it with your need to demonize those who you cannot accept?


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.



You really have no idea how gullible and childish this make you look do you?


----------



## gautama

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it Weiner flashes his tweenie all over the freaking internet, up down and all around, lies about it, nay,,, calls press conferences to lie about it  and you dumbAsses blame whom????? Brietbart that's who.. what a bunch of morons..
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This,,, Ravi,, in case you didn't know shows nothing but desperation on your part and is termed "grasping at straws."
Click to expand...


What LIEberrhoidal Ravi, Sarah G(angrenous), Pissalian, the Black Racist Psycho Swine MarcATL, etc., don't realize when they attack the Knight of Truth & Righteousness Breitbart is that they not only exhibit *IDIOTIC LOGIC*, but that they subject their whole LIEberrhoidal Agenda into disrepute.


----------



## MarcATL

Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.

That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.


----------



## Immanuel

Post by MarcATL



> This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?



I blame all of us for not holding our congressmen to moral standards.  The pictures were nothing.  The arrogance of his lies and blaming everyone else for his own shortcomings is unacceptable as far as I am concerned.  

Whether or not he has done his "job" and done it well, as long as we keep letting these men think they can get away with anything and everything, they will continue to do so.  I honestly do not have a problem with them electing him again.  However, I think that he should do the honorable thing and resign.  

He has disgraced himself... as much as that is hard to believe possible for any Congressperson.

Immie


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Weiner had not called Breitbart's honesty into question and if he had not accused Breitbart of a crime he didn't commit, Breitbart would not have had to show all the evidence to clear his name?  Again, I couldn't be Breitbart.  But he is definitely not the guilty party in this incident.
> 
> You know, I don't recall Congressman Weiner ever being on Capital Hill without a whole entourage of colleages and staffers around him.
> 
> This photo is rather poignant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?
Click to expand...


You know Breitbart was set up by your own inbred deviants of the Clinton spin machine, don't you. Breitbart didn't release the pictures as he said, and everyone knows it. Someone with something to gain did. 'Scuse my megaphone, but:

*SOMEONE WHO WANTS THE ONUS OFF OBAMA AND ON WEINER who will miraculously weather the invented online weiner-flash saga.* 

Tell me you didn't invest in Oscar Meyer ahead of time. I'm speculating that Nancy Pelosi and Harry the Reed did. If you didn't, _don't you wonder why you weren't in the loop?_  Because you're a poor, useful idiot to the Clinton/Weiner plot to take the onus off His One, the Obama.Nation. 

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Obama's commies are doing as much damage to free enterprise as they possibly can without totally tanking the economy. Only trouble is, employers are seeing through this ploy to destroy and will return with a burn to the enemies of freedom that these unscrupulous scallywags are.


----------



## FuelRod

MarcATL said:


> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.



You are forgetting the topic at hand of course.
Are you taking any prescription medications?


----------



## B. Kidd

saveliberty said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no idea how gullible and childish this make you look do you?
Click to expand...


He's just like his hero Weiner. 
Arrogant, shameless, and stupid.


----------



## Jack Fate

MarcATL said:


> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.



Oh, poor baby....did that mean ole nasty Breitbart take one of your pawns?  Why, that mean nasty man.  He's obviously a racist, bigot, homophobe, and and a big poopy pants. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## WillowTree

I think maaark cart alll   really needs help today has anyone called him a ammmm  ba    lance?


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Yes, because presenting evidence in court is the same thing as showing it to your fellow rightwingloons.


----------



## MarcATL

The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.

Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.

Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.

lol


----------



## MarcATL

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because presenting evidence in court is the same thing as showing it to your fellow rightwingloons.
Click to expand...


Note: Samson has not, will not, nor can not PRODUCE a single shred of evidence or proof of a DA's Court evidence being found online.


----------



## Jack Fate

MarcATL said:


> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol



Oh yes, yes, yes.  Keep going.  You're getting me all aroused.


----------



## Foxfyre

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, in fact, lashing out against Weiner, against his word to NOT post the photos online, implying IF Weiner wanted to fight he would when he turned around and POSTED them online as the sniveling little closeted Underpants Sniffer he is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner accused Breitbart of a federal crime on national television.  He did so to cover his own ass knowing full well Breitbart was totally innocent.   And Breitbart DID NOT post the picture he said he would not post.   He has been completely exhonerated by the radio staff who did post it who are explicit that he neither expected nor gave permission for the staff to have that photo.  And for whatever it is worth, there were those still accusing Breitbart of making claims he couldn't back up.  Well he backed up his claims.
> 
> If there weren't people so determined to destroy Breitbart because he dared expose one of their beloved heroes--and if the 'hero' had not been so willing to accuse somebody of a crime to save his own ass--things would not have gone so badly for Congressman Weiner.
> But you back somebody like Breitbart into a corner with untrue accusations of criminal activity, one cannot blame Breitbart for setting that matter straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
Click to expand...


Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?


----------



## FuelRod

Foxfyre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner accused Breitbart of a federal crime on national television.  He did so to cover his own ass knowing full well Breitbart was totally innocent.   And Breitbart DID NOT post the picture he said he would not post.   He has been completely exhonerated by the radio staff who did post it who are explicit that he neither expected nor gave permission for the staff to have that photo.  And for whatever it is worth, there were those still accusing Breitbart of making claims he couldn't back up.  Well he backed up his claims.
> 
> If there weren't people so determined to destroy Breitbart because he dared expose one of their beloved heroes--and if the 'hero' had not been so willing to accuse somebody of a crime to save his own ass--things would not have gone so badly for Congressman Weiner.
> But you back somebody like Breitbart into a corner with untrue accusations of criminal activity, one cannot blame Breitbart for setting that matter straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?
Click to expand...


May I answer that?


----------



## MarcATL

Foxfyre said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner accused Breitbart of a federal crime on national television.  He did so to cover his own ass knowing full well Breitbart was totally innocent.   And Breitbart DID NOT post the picture he said he would not post.   He has been completely exhonerated by the radio staff who did post it who are explicit that he neither expected nor gave permission for the staff to have that photo.  And for whatever it is worth, there were those still accusing Breitbart of making claims he couldn't back up.  Well he backed up his claims.
> 
> If there weren't people so determined to destroy Breitbart because he dared expose one of their beloved heroes--and if the 'hero' had not been so willing to accuse somebody of a crime to save his own ass--things would not have gone so badly for Congressman Weiner.
> But you back somebody like Breitbart into a corner with untrue accusations of criminal activity, one cannot blame Breitbart for setting that matter straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?
Click to expand...


Don't you dare try to put your flipping flopping flim flam on me Mr.

Which one is it...was he exonerated or was he lashing back?

Stand on your word or come clean!


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.



I still find it fascinating how this *PSYCHO*, Black Racist LIEberrhoid Swine MarcATL, who venerates Malcom X to the degree that he uses his picture (the photo of someone who resembles the ugly white Weanie Weiner, with spectacles)......knowing full well that Malcom X is the most despicable and contemptible of known Human Trash being a convicted felon and a cowardly pimp who bullied and brutalized his white prostitute as pinnatas, who proudly devoted his whole life to being Black Racist Pig......has the unmitigated, unadulterated gall to use this unquestionable Piece of Shit as his signature photo ....... to question anyone's morals and character for anything !!!!!

Is there anyone......even one of you demented LIEberrhoidal colleagues of this  *Black Racist PSYCHO Rattle MarcAtl* explain *his* bizzaro behaviour ?!?!?!?


----------



## Jack Fate

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you dare try to put your flipping flopping flim flam on me Mr.
> 
> Which one is it...was he exonerated or was he lashing back?
> 
> Stand on your word or come clean!
Click to expand...


Oh c'mon.  This is politics.


----------



## Seawytch

Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?

Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down. 

Funny that...


----------



## Ravi

gautama said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still find it fascinating how this *PSYCHO*, Black Racist LIEberrhoid Swine MarcATL, who venerates Malcom X to the degree that he uses his picture (the photo of someone who resembles the ugly white Weanie Weiner, with spectacles)......knowing full well that Malcom X is the most despicable and contemptible of known Human Trash being a convicted felon and a cowardly pimp who bullied and brutalized his white prostitute as pinnatas, who proudly devoted his whole life to being Black Racist Pig......has the unmitigated, unadulterated gall to use this unquestionable Piece of Shit as his signature photo ....... to question anyone's morals and character for anything !!!!!
> 
> Is there anyone......even one of you demented LIEberrhoidal colleagues of this  *Black Racist PSYCHO Rattle MarcAtl* explain *his* bizzaro behaviour ?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

Do you wear dentures? Because I swear whenever I try to read one of your posts I see an old guy frothing at the mouth so much that his dentures come sliding out.


----------



## freedombecki

MarcATL said:


> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol



You're mistaken about Andrew Breitbart. He did nothing so bad as what you are accusing him, and the only thing he is guilty of is telling the truth.

I think this entire scandal is a smokescreen for commies to jerk the rug out from under America's free enterprise system while conservatives are otherwise being challenged by sycophants to the cause they haven't the foggiest clue of its sinister future plans on America's temporary wealth. There won't be wealth, just starvation when Obama's maddogs are done unless we clean house on them in the very next election.

Thanks for ignoring the obvious so we can get back to the brass tacks of restoring the nation from the likes of 5,000+ white paper legislation congressmen are advised not to read while Obama's handlers trash free enterprise.

We're on it.


----------



## Trajan

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?who did that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread or in general?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one thread at a time will be fine..
Click to expand...


and?? survey says?


----------



## Foxfyre

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense is a piss poor defense if I ever saw one. In fact, it's more like an indictment.
> 
> You start off by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart is totally exonnerated, however, you end by saying that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was backed into a corner.
> 
> Liars lie...and your pants are ENGULFED in flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you dare try to put your flipping flopping flim flam on me Mr.
> 
> Which one is it...was he exonerated or was he lashing back?
> 
> Stand on your word or come clean!
Click to expand...


He defended himself when falsely accused.  I don't blame ANYBODY for doing that.

He was exhonerated of accusations that he posted a picture after he said he wouldn't.

Two separate things.  Try emerging from the ideological tunnel now and then and you too can see that.  I have faith in you Marc.  You can do it.  Just try.


----------



## MarcATL

Jack Fate said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Marc.  Even you aren't that intellectually dishonest.  Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dare try to put your flipping flopping flim flam on me Mr.
> 
> Which one is it...was he exonerated or was he lashing back?
> 
> Stand on your word or come clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh c'mon.  This is politics.*
Click to expand...

*
*
Ahhh...and so the Reicht buckles!!


----------



## Ravi

Trajan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread or in general?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thread at a time will be fine..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?? survey says?
Click to expand...

Are you too lazy to read the thread for yourself?


----------



## Foxfyre

FuelRod said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting the topic at hand of course.
> Are you taking any prescription medications?
Click to expand...


I think he is using the standard ploy of turning the focus away from the guilty (that he wants to protect) by turning the focus on somebody else and demonizing that person.  It is the most hateful tactic utilized in American politics these days and some aspire to be masters in perfecting it.

The rest of us would be wise to recognize it when we see it and keep our eye on the target.  (Damn, we aren't allowed to say 'target' any more are we.)


----------



## MarcATL

Based on everything that's going on...I believe that Weiner should step down.

However, he should run again next election and prove that his constituency want's him in Office.

It's just too hot in the kitchen considering all that took place.


----------



## Missourian

Seawytch said:


> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...




Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?

Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?

Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?


----------



## Immanuel

Seawytch said:


> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...



To be quite truthful with you, I don't even remember the Vitter scandal.

I remember Craig and I do remember calling for him to step down.

Immie


----------



## boedicca

FuelRod said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are forgetting the topic at hand of course.
> Are you taking any prescription medications?
Click to expand...



It's more likely that he is mixing meds with alcohol.


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quite truthful with you, I don't even remember the Vitter scandal.
> 
> I remember Craig and I do remember calling for him to step down.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




I don't remember it either.   Ravi dragged it up.  

It is an outlier compared to how most scandals in the GOP have been handled in recent years.   And personally, I think prostitution should be legalized as it is a form of relationship between consenting adults.   I don't put the Vitter situation in the same one as Weiner's due to the latters bizarro lying and hacking accusations...as well as the internet pics, which really are beyond the pale.

As I said from the beginning...It's Not The Crime, It's The Coverup.


----------



## Seawytch

Missourian said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
Click to expand...


David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex. 

Do you see no differences between those two actions?


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> Based on everything that's going on...I believe that Weiner should step down.
> 
> However, he should run again next election and prove that his constituency want's him in Office.
> 
> It's just too hot in the kitchen considering all that took place.



All that false anger and finger pointing to agree Weiner needs to leave.  

Don't feel bad, so do 78% of New Yorkers surveyed yesterday.


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol



this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.


eat more fish


----------



## boedicca

Seawytch said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
Click to expand...




Do you see that Vitter has absolutely NOTHING to do with Weiner?

Weiner did what he did, made false accusation, and went on a Liar's Tour of the Major Media.

He's a national embarrassment.


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
Click to expand...



Marky Mark must have a souped up version of the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat.


----------



## Immanuel

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be quite truthful with you, I don't even remember the Vitter scandal.
> 
> I remember Craig and I do remember calling for him to step down.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it either.   Ravi dragged it up.
> 
> It is an outlier compared to how most scandals in the GOP have been handled in recent years.   And personally, I think prostitution should be legalized as it is a form of relationship between consenting adults.   I don't put the Vitter situation in the same one as Weiner's due to the latters bizarro lying and hacking accusations...as well as the internet pics, which really are beyond the pale.
> 
> As I said from the beginning...It's Not The Crime, It's The Coverup.
Click to expand...


Whether or not prostitution should be legalized, and I am of the mind set that it should be, it was illegal at the time and immoral.  

Someone just said Vitter admitted to his error.  Perhaps that is why the scandal died so quickly?  Had Weiner just admitted it, except for the "ittsy bitsy" jokes that were bound to come out of this, I think the issue would be dead already.

Immie


----------



## del

Seawytch said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
Click to expand...


yeah. weiner lied about his.

why do you ask?


----------



## MarcATL

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
Click to expand...

Eat crow!


----------



## gautama

Ravi said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still find it fascinating how this *PSYCHO*, Black Racist LIEberrhoid Swine MarcATL, who venerates Malcom X to the degree that he uses his picture (the photo of someone who resembles the ugly white Weanie Weiner, with spectacles)......knowing full well that Malcom X is the most despicable and contemptible of known Human Trash being a convicted felon and a cowardly pimp who bullied and brutalized his white prostitute as pinnatas, who proudly devoted his whole life to being Black Racist Pig......has the unmitigated, unadulterated gall to use this unquestionable Piece of Shit as his signature photo ....... to question anyone's morals and character for anything !!!!!
> 
> Is there anyone......even one of you demented LIEberrhoidal colleagues of this  *Black Racist PSYCHO Rattle MarcAtl* explain *his* bizzaro behaviour ?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wear dentures? Because I swear whenever I try to read one of your posts I see an old guy frothing at the mouth so much that his dentures come sliding out.
Click to expand...


Ravi, the LIEberrhoidal stooge,

Your post is obviously a ridiculously lame and idiotic deflection from your LIEberrhoidal colleague and a certified Black Racist Swine and *PSYCHO* MarcATL.

But, equally non defelectable is: how does it feel, you LIEberrhoidal Piece of Shit, to use the *IDENTICALLY* same demented LOGIC, and come up with the *IDENTICALLY * same idiotic conclusions as the certified Black Racist Swine and *PSYCHO* MarcATL ?????


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat crow!
Click to expand...


adjust your meds


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> yeah. weiner lied about his.
> 
> why do you ask?



Cause the seating arrangements in Hell are very exacting.


----------



## boedicca

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be quite truthful with you, I don't even remember the Vitter scandal.
> 
> I remember Craig and I do remember calling for him to step down.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it either.   Ravi dragged it up.
> 
> It is an outlier compared to how most scandals in the GOP have been handled in recent years.   And personally, I think prostitution should be legalized as it is a form of relationship between consenting adults.   I don't put the Vitter situation in the same one as Weiner's due to the latters bizarro lying and hacking accusations...as well as the internet pics, which really are beyond the pale.
> 
> As I said from the beginning...It's Not The Crime, It's The Coverup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not prostitution should be legalized, and I am of the mind set that it should be, it was illegal at the time and immoral.
> 
> Someone just said Vitter admitted to his error.  Perhaps that is why the scandal died so quickly?  Had Weiner just admitted it, except for the "ittsy bitsy" jokes that were bound to come out of this, I think the issue would be dead already.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



It's not the Crime, it's the Coverup.

I also doubt that, under Boehner's leaderxhip, a similar Vitter incident would be tolerated. 

Boehner forced Chris Lee out in about four hours, which is how it should be.


----------



## MarcATL

saveliberty said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything that's going on...I believe that Weiner should step down.
> 
> However, he should run again next election and prove that his constituency want's him in Office.
> 
> It's just too hot in the kitchen considering all that took place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that false anger and finger pointing to agree Weiner needs to leave.
> 
> Don't feel bad, so do 78% of New Yorkers surveyed yesterday.
Click to expand...


The porno pics that The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart released to the media yesterday took the cake.

It's too much pressure from The Reicht.

Notice I said he should RUN AGAIN next election. I believe he will win again.

You don't.

Our disagreements are VASTLY different.

Just like how you RWers were lying saying "The American Peipull didn't want this Obama Care change" when MORE people actually wanted MORE change, not less, and that's why they disagreed.

I want him to step down, so he can pay the penance, get himself together and run again.

Is that exactly why YOU want him to step down?


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
> 
> 
> 
> Eat crow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adjust your meds
Click to expand...


Probably should have added "up".  Just a guess mind you.


----------



## del

saveliberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat crow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjust your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably should have added "up".  Just a guess mind you.
Click to expand...


i'm an engineer not a doctor


----------



## hboats

And now we find out that Weiner's wife is pregnant.

Anthony Weiner&#039;s Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com

Rick


----------



## Foxfyre

Seawytch said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
Click to expand...


If Anthony Wiener had cybersex on the government payroll and using government space and equipment, that is also illegal in DC.

And falsely accusing somebody of a federal crime on national TV to divert attention from your own guilt should be illegal everywhere. 

Don't you think?


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> adjust your meds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have added "up".  Just a guess mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm an engineer not a doctor
Click to expand...




Considering that he's a Virtual Autorantic Moonbot, one could also say:

"Dammit Jim, I'm a Doctor, not a Mechanic!"


----------



## gautama

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
> 
> 
> 
> Eat crow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adjust your meds
Click to expand...


The certified Black Racist LIEberrhoidal Swine & *PSYCHO* MarcATL,

.....and, in addition to adjusting your meds........instead of spewing shit, eat it.


----------



## Foxfyre

I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.

Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.

If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.


----------



## Seawytch

Foxfyre said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Anthony Wiener had cybersex on the government payroll and using government space and equipment, that is also illegal in DC.
> 
> And falsely accusing somebody of a federal crime on national TV to divert attention from your own guilt should be illegal everywhere.
> 
> Don't you think?
Click to expand...


If it is PROVEN that he used government resources, then the rules of the Congress for such incidents should apply...but let's audit ALL the reps and see if they have been using their government resources for ANY personal business.

Who did Weiner accuse of hacking his account?

How about lying on the floor of Congress?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAryQP_Iz9A]YouTube - &#x202a;Sen. Jon Kyl Falsely Claims 90% of Planned Parenthood&#39;s Activity Is Abortion&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

I guess everyone here supporting this guy has no respect for women. What about his wife? Ok, he may not have broken a law but can't you get off your partisan grandstands long enough to realize what this guy really did and who he's effected?


----------



## boedicca

Ahahaha!   This is Must See TV:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuOjeD-Oie4]YouTube - &#x202a;&#39;Red Eye&#39; Throws Party for Breitbart, Complete with Robots.wmv&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch

Foxfyre said:


> I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.
> 
> Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.
> 
> If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.



And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, nor did any Republicans call for his resignation. He was re-elected in his district. 

Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Zona said:


> His wife is kinda hot.



Hillary sure thinks so....


----------



## boedicca

The Dems are turning on Weiner - he's an EmBAREASSment.

_Rep. Anthony Weiners grip on his House seat grew far more tenuous Wednesday as he was hit with the release of another graphic picture purported to be of his genitals, the public revelation that his wife is pregnant and a flood of calls from prominent Democrats for him to resign.

Its up to Weiner to decide whether hell ride out a scandal that grows more intense, and more embarrassing, by the day. For now, Weiner is resisting the calls. He is not resigning, said a Democratic insider who spoke with him.

But pressure is steadily building from within Democratic ranks for him to call it quits and end the saga of the first Twitter-made political sex scandal.

Two former Democratic National Committee chairmen, former Pennsylvania Gov. Ed Rendell and former Virginia governor and current Senate candidate Tim Kaine, have called on Weiner to tender his resignation, as has Rep. Allyson Schwartz, the Pennsylvania Democrat who runs the recruitment and candidate-services operations for the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee._


Democrats start bailing on Anthony Weiner - Jonathan Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## CountofTuscany

Seawytch said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.
> 
> Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.
> 
> If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, nor did any Republicans call for his resignation. He was re-elected in his district.
> 
> Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?
Click to expand...


I see you are a subscriber of two wrongs make a right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Another leftist scumbag exposed... literally.
> 
> Brilliant!



And all the leftists scumbags here, attacking the messenger... 

Brilliant!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.



How do you, Marc, Zona, Jillian and Polk all fit into that tiny little car?  I'd think your wigs, big red noses and size 86 shoes would make that a real challenge.

Hat's off! It can't be easy being a total fucking clown, but you pull it off with ease...


----------



## Missourian

Seawytch said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I 100% certain that many of those calling for the resignation of Anthony Weiner were not as vocal about David Vitter resigning?
> 
> Now, I'm sure one or two will pop up and say "I did", but you will be in the minority. We know that the Republican legislators and pundits that are calling for Weiner's resignation DID NOT demand that Vitter (who was also re-elected in his District) step down.
> 
> Funny that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Vitter tell bald faced lie after lie blaming others for what he did until he had no choice but to come clean?
> 
> Or did he man-up and tell the truth that he made a mistake immediately?
> 
> Do you see no difference between those two courses of action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
Click to expand...



Yes,  that's a valid point.

So we have a guy that should have resigned vs. a guy that should resign.

Agreed?


----------



## Foxfyre

Seawytch said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.
> 
> Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.
> 
> If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, nor did any Republicans call for his resignation. He was re-elected in his district.
> 
> Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?
Click to expand...


A phone number is incriminating evidence of a looooooooong involvement as Vitter was accused?  I wonder if they released any other phone numbers from the Madam's phone?  If not, why not?   Did Vitter try to accuse another citizen of a federal crime?  Did incriminating photos of Vitter with a prostitute show up on the internet?   Vitter was elected after all this story came out and the story was not convincing to anybody.  Not even the Democrats desperate to give it legs.   And Vitter has not yet come up for re-election so we don't know how that will go, but I think the folks who elected him are pretty happy with him.

To compare Vitter with Anthony Weiner is really REALLY grasping at straws.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.



Yeah!

The job of the press is to bury stories which might embarrass the party or party members! 

Breitbart should be marched of to a gulag...

ROFL

You fucking thugs sure show your stripes when a party member is exposed. If anyone failed to understand what anti-liberty goons you are, this thread is a prime education.


----------



## 8537

Foxfyre said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.
> 
> Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.
> 
> If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, nor did any Republicans call for his resignation. He was re-elected in his district.
> 
> Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A phone number is incriminating evidence of a looooooooong involvement as Vitter was accused?  I wonder if they released any other phone numbers from the Madam's phone?  If not, why not?   Did Vitter try to accuse another citizen of a federal crime?  Did incriminating photos of Vitter with a prostitute show up on the internet?   Vitter was elected after all this story came out and the story was not convincing to anybody.  Not even the Democrats desperate to give it legs.   And Vitter has not yet come up for re-election so we don't know how that will go, but I think the folks who elected him are pretty happy with him.
Click to expand...


A.  Vitter has come up for re-election...and been re-elected.

B.  After enough evidence built up against him, Vitter came clean and confirmed the veracity of the charges.

You're right, there's no comparison between him and Weiner.  Weiner didn't pay prostitutes.  And Weiner didn't call for Clinton's resignation at about the same time he was dressing up in diapers for madams.


----------



## Foxfyre

Seawytch said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter actually had sex with prostitutes (which is *illegal* in DC). Anthony Weiner had cybersex.
> 
> Do you see no differences between those two actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Anthony Wiener had cybersex on the government payroll and using government space and equipment, that is also illegal in DC.
> 
> And falsely accusing somebody of a federal crime on national TV to divert attention from your own guilt should be illegal everywhere.
> 
> Don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is PROVEN that he used government resources, then the rules of the Congress for such incidents should apply...but let's audit ALL the reps and see if they have been using their government resources for ANY personal business.
> 
> Who did Weiner accuse of hacking his account?
> 
> How about lying on the floor of Congress?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAryQP_Iz9A]YouTube - &#x202a;Sen. Jon Kyl Falsely Claims 90% of Planned Parenthood's Activity Is Abortion&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


How about not accusing half the free world and digging up every piccadillo, faux pas, and misspeak committed for the last decade in order to deflect blame from your hero or to make his sin look somehow no worse than anybody else.   If you want to know who Anthony Weiner falsely accused you don't have to read back very many pages in this thread for a full discussion on that.

And what difference does it make what somebody else did?  That schoolyard scapegoat should have been eliminated from politics a long time ago.   Well HE did it too is the lamest excuse to deflect blame from anybody on either side of the aisle.

The people in Congress hold great power to order and affect the lives of all American citizens and some of that power involves truly life and death matters.  Nobody is going to be without mistake, error, or won't at times have feet of clay.  Sometimes those with the best of intentions are going to get it wrong.  But only people with proven track record for integrity, ethical behavior, high character, and good judgment should be entrusted with such power. 

Those who by their own actions show that they lack integrity, ethics, character, and/or good judgment should not be kept in such a position of power.


----------



## Missourian

Seawytch said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to remember Vitter too so looked it up.
> 
> Running as a Republican in 2004, and doing very well in his campaign, the Democratic Central Committee in Louisiana accused him of a long time affair with a prostitute.  Vitter stated there was no truth in the accusation and I don't believe the Democrats ever produced any evidence.  Apparently Vitter's denial was believable, because he went on to be the FIRST Republican Senator ever elected by popular vote in Louisiana.
> 
> If Weiner had just been accused of hanky panky on the internet and no proof of such was ever produced, he wouldn't have a problem either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, *nor did any Republicans call for his resignation.* He was re-elected in his district.
> 
> Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?
Click to expand...




Not true:*Hannity calls for Vitter to resign *

*From NBC's Andrew Merten*
*20 July 2007*



   It appears that conservative commentator Sean Hannity called for the resignation of Sen. *David Vitter*  (R) on his FOX News show last night. While listing several times he has  spoken out against Republicans in Congress, he added, "I think Senator  Vitter should probably live by the line that he put out for Bill Clinton  back in the Monica Lewisky scandal," when Vitter called Clinton morally  unfit to govern.
First Read - Hannity calls for Vitter to resign-MSNBC ​


----------



## saveliberty

I wish I had more time to watch the far lefties melt over this.


----------



## saveliberty

I wish I had more time to watch the far lefties melt over this.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Ravi said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only took him 48 hours to break that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp.. Kills me how Brietbart is running around acting like he cares about Weiner's family.. Yeah right. Like he didn't mean for this to come out.. My ass!
> 
> I've called for Weiner to resign.. so has Democrats and Republicans.. Now I'm just waiting on Republicans to also call for David Vitter to step down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brietbart cared about Weiners family he would have kept this private instead of orgasming over the Weiner.
Click to expand...


I think the correct question to be asking here is if Weiner cared about his family would he have been posting pictures of himself on twitter?


----------



## kiwiman127

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.


----------



## Wiseacre

What a peckerdildo for the Dems to deal with, every new day he's still around is an embarassment for them.   


God gave men a pecker and a brain, but only enough blood to use one at a time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GoneBezerk said:


> Dumbfuck....sending a handful of porn pics to random people over the internet is a bigger crime that hooking up with a hooker.
> 
> IF one of those women is really a girl, he's fucked. Distributing porn to a child will have WEANER in jail with a boyfriend for a couple years. A date with a hooker will get you a fine and a court date, you should know.



Weiner is a democrat, laws don't apply to him. If he weren't a party member, there would already be charges for indecent exposure and child endangerment. Party members have a whole different set of rules - well no rules - other than the fact that they rule us...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> So stop deflecting. So you agree Vitter should be gone, too?



For going on TV and lying, claiming he was hacked, attacking the reporters who broke the story?

Oh wait, he didn't do any of that shit - you're just blowing smoke for your shameful party...


----------



## CountofTuscany

Wiseacre said:


> What a peckerdildo for the Dems to deal with, every new day he's still around is an embarassment for them.
> 
> 
> God gave men a pecker and a brain, but only enough blood to use one at a time.



Yes, as long as he is in office, the scandal lives and breaths


----------



## Missourian

kiwiman127 said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.





Are you kidding?  It's a fantastic study in failed moral equivalency.

The argument at hand is "Your guy got away with not resigning four years ago,  so ours should too", while at the same time  totally ignoring that Republican Chris Lee was forced to resign for the same offense WITHOUT the added insult of lying to avoid the consequences *four MONTHS ago*.

Total deflection,  but interesting none the less.


----------



## Immanuel

kiwiman127 said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.



Yeah, and just think, we even lost a couple of hundred posts when things went haywire around here a couple of days ago.

Immie


----------



## jillian

Missourian said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  It's a fantastic study in failed moral equivalency.
> 
> The argument at hand is "Your guy got away with not resigning four years ago,  so ours should too", while at the same time  totally ignoring that Republican Chris Lee was forced to resign for the same offense WITHOUT the added insult of lying to avoid the consequences *four MONTHS ago*.
> 
> Total deflection,  but interesting none the less.
Click to expand...


what "offense"? Ensign only resigned when he was going to get tossed. Vitter never resigned.

I'm afraid the moral equivalency is on the other foot.

and this thread is still going because certain people like making weiner jokes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> BriteBart being a LIAR of the highest order is the LEAST of that closeted freak's problems.



Breitbart told the facts, it was the party member lied.







I wish KOS would program you with something slightly less stupid, Bozo...


----------



## Jarhead

Lets put it to rest...

1) weiners sexual exploits, as bad as they are for an elected official, are no different than select elected officials have been doing since the 1700's

2) What makes weiner's different was his childish behavior of admittedly lying becuase he "did not want to get in trouble"

3) and what makes it even worse....he did what children do....blamed it on other people...allowing Breitbart to be blamed for it

4) and the final straw....when he finally decided to "come clean" he STILL was unable to be totally honest.

This is a man that we can not trust...he is the type that would more likely than not succumb to blackmail to avoid "getting oin trouble"......and a man like that should not be allowed to work in our government.

Nothing to compare to...no hypocricy....this is unique and a no brainer. He is to step down immediately.


----------



## saveliberty

Maybe Weiner can tell us that wasn't him at the press conference admiting all of this...


----------



## Foxfyre

8537 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then his phone number ended up on a madam's phone list. He didn't resign, nor did any Republicans call for his resignation. He was re-elected in his district.
> 
> Why doesn't Weiner deserve the same treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A phone number is incriminating evidence of a looooooooong involvement as Vitter was accused?  I wonder if they released any other phone numbers from the Madam's phone?  If not, why not?   Did Vitter try to accuse another citizen of a federal crime?  Did incriminating photos of Vitter with a prostitute show up on the internet?   Vitter was elected after all this story came out and the story was not convincing to anybody.  Not even the Democrats desperate to give it legs.   And Vitter has not yet come up for re-election so we don't know how that will go, but I think the folks who elected him are pretty happy with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  Vitter has come up for re-election...and been re-elected.
> 
> B.  After enough evidence built up against him, Vitter came clean and confirmed the veracity of the charges.
> 
> You're right, there's no comparison between him and Weiner.  Weiner didn't pay prostitutes.  And Weiner didn't call for Clinton's resignation at about the same time he was dressing up in diapers for madams.
Click to expand...


You're right.  He was first elected in 2004 and was re-elected in 2010.  So he started his second term in January this year.  And after further research he did confess to straying from his marriage with a prostitute when he was still a state legislator.  He fessed up, said he had apologized to God and his wife, and he and his wife had been in counseling.  Apparently they worked it out as he is still married.   Attempts by his opponents to tie him to a larger scandal failed.

So far as I know he didn't go before the American people with some cockamamy lie about it and he didn't accuse somebody else of committing a crime to frame him.

I'm not excusing him in any way.  But I think using Vitter's personal circumstances to excuse Weiner is pretty lame.   Well.....HE started it.   HE did it too.   I'm okay because HE'S WORSE!!!

Sheesh.  When are we going to start demanding ethics and principles and good judgment and public service from those we elect to high office instead of people we spend most of our time defending, excusing, and making excuses for?


----------



## Missourian

jillian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  It's a fantastic study in failed moral equivalency.
> 
> The argument at hand is "Your guy got away with not resigning four years ago,  so ours should too", while at the same time  totally ignoring that Republican Chris Lee was forced to resign for the same offense WITHOUT the added insult of lying to avoid the consequences *four MONTHS ago*.
> 
> Total deflection,  but interesting none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "offense"? Ensign only resigned when he was going to get tossed. Vitter never resigned.
> 
> I'm afraid the moral equivalency is on the other foot.
> 
> and this thread is still going because certain people like making weiner jokes.
Click to expand...





*Congressman Chris Lee Resigns:
*
* After Shirtless Photo Posted on Internet*

By  MATTHEW JAFFE and  JOHN R. PARKINSON ​*----->  Feb. 9, 2011*






 Rep. Christopher Lee,  R-N.Y., abruptly resigned from the House of Representatives Wednesday  afternoon after a report emerged that he had sent flirtatious e-mails,  including one with a bare-chested photo of himself, to a woman he met on  Craigslist. 


Congressman Chris Lee Resigns After Shirtless Photo Posted on Internet - ABC News​

​ 
​


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> If Weiner didn't care enough about his family to NOT post PICTURES OF HIS DICK on the internets and to NOT engage in PHONE SEX with WOMEN HE COULDN'T SAY WITH CERTITUDE WEREN'T JAILBAIT, it's not Breitbart's responsibility to protect Weiner's family from Weiner's actions.



In Ravi's little mind, it is the responsibility of EVERYONE to protect the party - no matter what. In her little world, Breitbart should have done what the NY Times does, filtered the news through an impact analysis. How does the story impact the party? Does it serve the party? Does it embarrass the party? If it does, then the story must be squashed. It's real simple, the press is there to protect and promote the party, not to inform a free people.

You've got to understand, leftists are totalitarian thugs, they detest free speech and a free press.


----------



## saveliberty

Another woman has come forward.  Soon we will know how accurate "about six" really was.


----------



## Immanuel

Jarhead said:


> Lets put it to rest...
> 
> 1) weiners sexual exploits, as bad as they are for an elected official, are no different than select elected officials have been doing since the 1700's
> 
> 2) What makes weiner's different was his childish behavior of admittedly lying becuase he "did not want to get in trouble"
> 
> 3) and what makes it even worse....he did what children do....blamed it on other people...allowing Breitbart to be blamed for it
> 
> 4) and the final straw....when he finally decided to "come clean" he STILL was unable to be totally honest.
> 
> This is a man that we can not trust...he is the type that would more likely than not succumb to blackmail to avoid "getting oin trouble"......and a man like that should not be allowed to work in our government.
> 
> Nothing to compare to...no hypocricy....this is unique and a no brainer. He is to step down immediately.



Well when a man has been totally exposed (pun intended) there is nothing left to blackmail him with.

Immie


----------



## kiwiman127

Missourian said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  It's a fantastic study in failed moral equivalency.
> 
> The argument at hand is "Your guy got away with not resigning four years ago,  so ours should too", while at the same time  totally ignoring that Republican Chris Lee was forced to resign for the same offense WITHOUT the added insult of lying to avoid the consequences *four MONTHS ago*.
> 
> Total deflection,  but interesting none the less.
Click to expand...


Oh I agree that Weiner should resign, no argument here.  But I don't recall any threads in regards to Chris Lee, that carried on to the extreme of this thread in terms of volume, not even close.
I think the participants should get subscriptions to _The National Enquirer_ or any one of those grocery store tabloids.


----------



## Jarhead

Immanuel said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets put it to rest...
> 
> 1) weiners sexual exploits, as bad as they are for an elected official, are no different than select elected officials have been doing since the 1700's
> 
> 2) What makes weiner's different was his childish behavior of admittedly lying becuase he "did not want to get in trouble"
> 
> 3) and what makes it even worse....he did what children do....blamed it on other people...allowing Breitbart to be blamed for it
> 
> 4) and the final straw....when he finally decided to "come clean" he STILL was unable to be totally honest.
> 
> This is a man that we can not trust...he is the type that would more likely than not succumb to blackmail to avoid "getting oin trouble"......and a man like that should not be allowed to work in our government.
> 
> Nothing to compare to...no hypocricy....this is unique and a no brainer. He is to step down immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when a man has been totally exposed (pun intended) there is nothing left to blackmail him with.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


True....but has he been totally exposed?

Do we know for sure there is not some woman in the background threatening to blab to the press about that threesome they had together with another man?

Or how about that intern that is threatening to tell Pelosi about the time he used the speakers gavel to help her acheive an orgasm?

Sorry...a man that lies to avoid getting in trouble is not to be trusted with classified information....EVER.


----------



## Dr.House

kiwiman127 said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.



This thread, like Weiner apparently, has *staying power*...


Weiner is a joke....  How anyone could still have respect for the man after what he's done to his pregnant wife is beyond me...

But then again, some lefties still respect BJ Clinton...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> Sen. David Vitter (R-La.)* apologized last night *after his telephone number appeared in the phone records of the woman dubbed the "D.C. Madam," making him the first member of Congress to become ensnared in the high-profile case.



Wow, what a vast difference to the Weiner man, who lied for a week, claimed he was hacked, attacked the reporters, etc...

Well, democrats are complete buckets of shit..

Thanks for reminding us of how half-way decent people react when they get caught - good contrast to the scummy dims...


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> Weiner wrongly legitimized the Closeted Underpants Sniffer BriteBart when he apologized to to the KAWK-picture havin deviant on national TV.
> 
> That sick demented PREEVERT has NEVER been right about anything yet. He was wrong about ACORN, wrong about Sherrod, wrong about all his other made-up stories, videos and pranks. He's a self-proclaimed journalist that's nothing but a 2-bit RW hack.



And then you finally sobered up.


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...I say. What LAW did Weiner break?
> 
> That's what I thought...nada.
> 
> How do you know it is?
> 
> That's right you RW Faulkers...ya got  bupkiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares if he broke a law or not.  he is moraly corrupt and not fit the represent the US governement. He lied about it on top of it.  maybe you are just as moraly corrupt as he is and find his behavior acceptable. you probably had no issues with rangel either.   you want to see the country flounder in the toilet, your call.  most of us don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you sniveling little snots don't care that a LAW was NOT broken? NOW?!??
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> I will see your same shatty A$$ falling on the sword of the law soon enuff when one of the truly DEGENERATE GUTTERSNIPE of the ReichtWing exposes their deviant ways.
> 
> Watch...
Click to expand...


Now, now Marc.  Calm down, increase your blood pressure medication and take a deep breath here.  Ok? 

Now lets say they do. lets say a republican gets caught sending a lewd pic of himself over the internet.   You've got no beef with it.  You've been loud mouthing all over here how OK it is.   Don't bring up vitter or anyone else.  You're ok with what they did.  We hear you load and clear.   So STFU with your double standards already


----------



## saveliberty

kiwiman127 said:


> Oh I agree that Weiner should resign, no argument here.  But I don't recall any threads in regards to Chris Lee, that carried on to the extreme of this thread in terms of volume, not even close.
> I think the participants should get subscriptions to _The National Enquirer_ or any one of those grocery store tabloids.



There's a weiner factor here.  Your welcome to start a thread about the next politican to screw up.  The clock is already started on that one I'm sure.


----------



## Immanuel

kiwiman127 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going at a very high pace!
> Personally, I think Weiner should resign,,,,,what a disgrace!  What a loser!
> I'm very amused that this thread is still going at a such radical pace,  All I can say is,,,,some people must have really boring lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  It's a fantastic study in failed moral equivalency.
> 
> The argument at hand is "Your guy got away with not resigning four years ago,  so ours should too", while at the same time  totally ignoring that Republican Chris Lee was forced to resign for the same offense WITHOUT the added insult of lying to avoid the consequences *four MONTHS ago*.
> 
> Total deflection,  but interesting none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I agree that Weiner should resign, no argument here.  But I don't recall any threads in regards to Chris Lee, that carried on to the extreme of this thread in terms of volume, not even close.
> I think the participants should get subscriptions to _The National Enquirer_ or any one of those grocery store tabloids.
Click to expand...


Didn't Lee resign... like the afternoon of the revealing?  There wasn't time for anything to start up in this regard.  Had he carried on for four days whining and blaming everyone but himself, I think things would have been different.  

And... okay, names do play some part in this as well as exposed body parts.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Jarhead said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets put it to rest...
> 
> 1) weiners sexual exploits, as bad as they are for an elected official, are no different than select elected officials have been doing since the 1700's
> 
> 2) What makes weiner's different was his childish behavior of admittedly lying becuase he "did not want to get in trouble"
> 
> 3) and what makes it even worse....he did what children do....blamed it on other people...allowing Breitbart to be blamed for it
> 
> 4) and the final straw....when he finally decided to "come clean" he STILL was unable to be totally honest.
> 
> This is a man that we can not trust...he is the type that would more likely than not succumb to blackmail to avoid "getting oin trouble"......and a man like that should not be allowed to work in our government.
> 
> Nothing to compare to...no hypocricy....this is unique and a no brainer. He is to step down immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when a man has been totally exposed (pun intended) there is nothing left to blackmail him with.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True....but has he been totally exposed?
> 
> Do we know for sure there is not some woman in the background threatening to blab to the press about that threesome they had together with another man?
> 
> Or how about that intern that is threatening to tell Pelosi about the time he used the speakers gavel to help her acheive an orgasm?
> 
> Sorry...a man that lies to avoid getting in trouble is not to be trusted with classified information....EVER.
Click to expand...


Not that I have seen the pictures, but my understanding is that he HAS been totally exposed.

Now, that doesn't mean he hasn't been naughty in other ways... but there has been full exposure or so I have been told.

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## Jack Fate

Waitress, there's a weiner in my soup.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question........why is everyone screaming for Weiner to resign over some cyber sexting, with no laws being broken, yet they continue to allow David Vitter (who actually broke his marriage vows as well as some laws by hiring prostitues) to serve?

Oh.........I get it..........It's Okay If You Are A Republican.


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question........why is everyone screaming for Weiner to resign over some cyber sexting, with no laws being broken, yet they continue to allow David Vitter (who actually broke his marriage vows as well as some laws by hiring prostitues) to serve?
> 
> Oh.........I get it..........It's Okay If You Are A Republican.



Why are you bitching about vitter if you are ok with weiner?  liberal hypocrite



with man boobs


----------



## Wolfmoon

Wiener must think women are of no more importance than bait fish.  Anybody as sick as Anthony Wiener I wouldn't trust to walk my dog.  I hope he gets divorced before the baby is born there's no telling what he might do to that poor child.


----------



## Ernie S.

hboats said:


> And now we find out that Weiner's wife is pregnant.
> 
> Anthony Weiner's Wife, Huma Abedin, Is Pregnant - NYTimes.com
> 
> Rick



It's hillary's


----------



## WillowTree

Spoonman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question........why is everyone screaming for Weiner to resign over some cyber sexting, with no laws being broken, yet they continue to allow David Vitter (who actually broke his marriage vows as well as some laws by hiring prostitues) to serve?
> 
> Oh.........I get it..........It's Okay If You Are A Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about vitter if you are ok with weiner?  liberal hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> with man boobs
Click to expand...


Score!


----------



## Spoonman

Wolfmoon said:


> Wiener must think women are of no more importance than bait fish.  Anybody as sick as Anthony Wiener I wouldn't trust to walk my dog.  I hope he gets divorced before the baby is born there's no telling what he might do to that poor child.



Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong.  hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife. 

sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.

And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiener must think women are of no more importance than bait fish.  Anybody as sick as Anthony Wiener I wouldn't trust to walk my dog.  I hope he gets divorced before the baby is born there's no telling what he might do to that poor child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong. * hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
Click to expand...

No one said that.

And actually, Brietbart did somewhat blackmail him by stating that if Weiner didn't stop maligning Brietbart he'd release the xrated picture.


----------



## saveliberty

Not really blackmail when you announce your intentions to the media.


----------



## Liability

Weiner is a scumbag partisan attack dog piece of shit.  He's a hack.

Weiner is also a two-faced little pervert schmuck.

But I don't see how he broke the law.

I hope the Weiner sticks it out.

Err -- that is, I hope he keeps his Congressional seat.

Many of us on the right have patiently repeated thoughout the years that we weren't upset that PResident Clinton was a sexual predator.  We were upset that he lied about it -- particularly under oath.

Once Weiner got exposed -- (I couldn't begin to resist that one) -- he may have proven himself to be a totally dishonest asswipe, BUT he apparently avoided lying under oath.

So, imho, he gets to keep his seat.  Good. 

The Dems deserve to have their Weiner exposed.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiener must think women are of no more importance than bait fish.  Anybody as sick as Anthony Wiener I wouldn't trust to walk my dog.  I hope he gets divorced before the baby is born there's no telling what he might do to that poor child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong. * hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that.
> 
> And actually, Brietbart did somewhat blackmail him by stating that if Weiner didn't stop maligning Brietbart he'd release the xrated picture.
Click to expand...


You might not have said that Ravi, but numerous people have.    

But see, that proves my point.  Weiner compromised his effectiveness by putting himself in a position to be taken advantage of.  Suppose he had a very legitimate reason for going after Breitbart.  He gave Breitbart the ammunition to disarm him.   He was eithr going to back off, or be publically humiliated and his career destroyed.  the end result is the same. 

Politicians or anyone in power can not afford to put themselves in compromising positions. And we can not tollerate the ones who do.  They lose their effectiveness. And we end up suffering.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saveliberty said:


> Not really blackmail when you announce your intentions to the media.



Ravi was the pudgy girl on the playground: when the bully had the little kid pinned and was beating their face unmercifully, Ravi would scream - "YOO BETTA NOT TATTLE."


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong. * hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that.
> 
> And actually, Brietbart did somewhat blackmail him by stating that if Weiner didn't stop maligning Brietbart he'd release the xrated picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might not have said that Ravi, but numerous people have.
> 
> But see, that proves my point.  Weiner compromised his effectiveness by putting himself in a position to be taken advantage of.  Suppose he had a very legitimate reason for going after Breitbart.  He gave Breitbart the ammunition to disarm him.   He was eithr going to back off, or be publically humiliated and his career destroyed.  the end result is the same.
> 
> Politicians or anyone in power can not afford to put themselves in compromising positions. And we can not tollerate the ones who do.  They lose their effectiveness. And we end up suffering.
Click to expand...

I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.

None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.



So "Ravi" is short for "Raving Lunatic," then?

You should have made it "Parti," for "Partisan Moron!"


----------



## Wolfmoon

Wiseacre said:


> What a peckerdildo for the Dems to deal with, every new day he's still around is an embarassment for them.
> 
> 
> God gave men a pecker and a brain, but only enough blood to use one at a time.


 


I can't see Weiner surviving not with the Presidential election coming up. What will be interesting and a study in human behavior is to see what tactics and strategies Weiner will use to hang on.  This should prove to be very entertaining.


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question........why is everyone screaming for Weiner to resign over some cyber sexting, with no laws being broken, yet they continue to allow David Vitter (who actually broke his marriage vows as well as some laws by hiring prostitues) to serve?
> 
> Oh.........I get it..........It's Okay If You Are A Republican.





Chris Lee was forced to resign for sending a Chesticle pic to a woman on craigslist.

Weiner sent lewd pics to multiple women, posted one for public view, LIED about it, made false accusation about being hacked, did these things on the Taxpayer dime using government resources.

He violated House Ethics Rules which prohibit doing things which harm the Creditability of The House.

He's proven he can't be trusted...which is why even Pelosi has called for an investigation.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> Weiner is a scumbag partisan attack dog piece of shit.  He's a hack.
> 
> Weiner is also a two-faced little pervert schmuck.
> 
> But I don't see how he broke the law.
> 
> I hope the Weiner sticks it out.
> 
> Err -- that is, I hope he keeps his Congressional seat.
> 
> Many of us on the right have patiently repeated thoughout the years that we weren't upset that PResident Clinton was a sexual predator.  We were upset that he lied about it -- particularly under oath.
> 
> Once Weiner got exposed -- (I couldn't begin to resist that one) -- he may have proven himself to be a totally dishonest asswipe, BUT he apparently avoided lying under oath.
> 
> So, imho, he gets to keep his seat.  Good.
> 
> The Dems deserve to have their Weiner exposed.



That's been my position all along.  He is far more useful to those who oppose the leftwing agenda if the Democrats let him stick it out.  (cough)   Of course the Democrats know that which is why they are calling for his resignation.  I sure hope the GOP keeps their mouths shut though.  If they do, this could boost the GOP approval rating 10 points.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.



Extort implies illegal activity to gain money or property.  Fail.


----------



## MikeK

Spoonman said:


> Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong.  hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.


That is an excellent point!

(I'm embarrassed that it hadn't occurred to me.)


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extort implies illegal activity to gain money or property.  Fail.
Click to expand...


Not always does it imply that.

ex·tort  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




k-stôrt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_tr.v._ *ex·tort·ed*, *ex·tort·ing*, *ex·torts*  To obtain from another by coercion or intimidation.


----------



## saveliberty

MikeK said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong.  hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent point!
Click to expand...


A point that leads to the conclusion he should resign.  His hearing will be daily fodder for weeks.


----------



## bodecea

saveliberty said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong.  hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A point that leads to the conclusion he should resign.  His hearing will be daily fodder for weeks.
Click to expand...



For weeks?


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extort implies illegal activity to gain money or property.  Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not always does it imply that.
> 
> ex·tort  (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k-stôrt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_tr.v._ *ex·tort·ed*, *ex·tort·ing*, *ex·torts*  To obtain from another by coercion or intimidation.
Click to expand...





Breitbart has explained his intent, and it's a good one.

He said that he saw how Monica Lewinsky, Paula Jones and other women were smeared by the Clinton machine.   Weiner is on notice that if he harms the women upon whom he preyed in order to save himself, he's going to be exposed.

If that's extortion, good for him.

Where is NOW?  Where is the Outrage from the Feminists Lobby over yet another man in power exploiting his government position to prey on females (who may also be underage)?


----------



## Dr.House

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A point that leads to the conclusion he should resign.  His hearing will be daily fodder for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For weeks?
Click to expand...


Agreed...  I hope it's longher than just weeks...


----------



## boedicca

Dr.House said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A point that leads to the conclusion he should resign.  His hearing will be daily fodder for weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For weeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed...  I hope it's longher than just weeks...
Click to expand...




Weiner hopes It's Longer too.


----------



## ABikerSailor

saveliberty said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody keeps saying he did nothing wrong.  hello, what about his wife? really.  she's the victim.  yea sure it's ok he publically hummiliated her. I never even heard of her until this scandal broke.  But I'll always know her as weiners wife.
> 
> sure people pull this shit in everyday life and some get caught. but it goes nowhere becasue they are not in the public eye.   these guys who are elected officials have an added responsiblity to keep their nose clean.  one becasue of hte position of representing the United States Governemnt and becasue they are in the public eye.  They are having their every move watched.
> 
> And yes they are vulnerable to blackmail.  Breitbart exposed him. What if it had been someone who chose to blackmail him?  It could have been a whole lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A point that leads to the conclusion he should resign.  His hearing will be daily fodder for weeks.
Click to expand...


What about all those GOP douchebags that misued THEIR office?  Appalachian Trail Man anyone?  How's about Vitter?  Vitter broke the law (prostitution), and yeah......his wife was embarrassed as well.

Nice hypocrite you got going ya right wing idiots.......


----------



## boedicca

If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.


----------



## ABikerSailor

boedicca said:


> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.



I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
Click to expand...




The closer comparison is Chris Lee, who resigned the same day his Fracas occured.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extort implies illegal activity to gain money or property.  Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always does it imply that.
> 
> ex·tort  (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k-stôrt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_tr.v._ *ex·tort·ed*, *ex·tort·ing*, *ex·torts*  To obtain from another by coercion or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart has explained his intent, and it's a good one.
> 
> He said that he saw how Monica Lewinsky, Paula Jones and other women were smeared by the Clinton machine.   Weiner is on notice that if he harms the women upon whom he preyed in order to save himself, he's going to be exposed.
> 
> If that's extortion, good for him.
> 
> Where is NOW?  Where is the Outrage from the Feminists Lobby over yet another man in power exploiting his government position to prey on females (who may also be underage)?
Click to expand...

Of course! The Clinton machine was behind this!!! Brietbart did what he did because he feared being disappeared by the Clinton machine!


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that.
> 
> And actually, Brietbart did somewhat blackmail him by stating that if Weiner didn't stop maligning Brietbart he'd release the xrated picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have said that Ravi, but numerous people have.
> 
> But see, that proves my point.  Weiner compromised his effectiveness by putting himself in a position to be taken advantage of.  Suppose he had a very legitimate reason for going after Breitbart.  He gave Breitbart the ammunition to disarm him.   He was eithr going to back off, or be publically humiliated and his career destroyed.  the end result is the same.
> 
> Politicians or anyone in power can not afford to put themselves in compromising positions. And we can not tollerate the ones who do.  They lose their effectiveness. And we end up suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.
Click to expand...


The problem is he put himself in a position to be extorted. That's what is worng.  We can not have elected officials acting in ways that leave themselves vulnerable.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not always does it imply that.
> 
> ex·tort  (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k-stôrt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_tr.v._ *ex·tort·ed*, *ex·tort·ing*, *ex·torts*  To obtain from another by coercion or intimidation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart has explained his intent, and it's a good one.
> 
> He said that he saw how Monica Lewinsky, Paula Jones and other women were smeared by the Clinton machine.   Weiner is on notice that if he harms the women upon whom he preyed in order to save himself, he's going to be exposed.
> 
> If that's extortion, good for him.
> 
> Where is NOW?  Where is the Outrage from the Feminists Lobby over yet another man in power exploiting his government position to prey on females (who may also be underage)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! The Clinton machine was behind this!!! Brietbart did what he did because he feared being disappeared by the Clinton machine!
Click to expand...




You really do have reading comprehension problems, don't you, you poor old biddy?


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
Click to expand...


Uhm, no one gives a rats ass what deal you are willing to cut. 

I say let weiner stay on.  Every day he is there is an open wound for the democratic party.


----------



## Missourian

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
Click to expand...


And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.

The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...

So we are even.

I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Of course! The Clinton machine was behind this!!! Brietbart did what he did because he feared being disappeared by the Clinton machine!



Huma is on Hillarys' staff, and most likely is Hillarys' girlfriend. Damn right the Clinton machine is involved!


----------



## Ernie S.

boedicca said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> For weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...  I hope it's longher than just weeks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner hopes It's Longer too.
Click to expand...


Weiner's *wife* wishes it was longer. Tony wishes he didn't even have one, about now.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Missourian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
Click to expand...




> Prostitution scandals[edit] D.C. MadamIn early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> As background, several news outlets reported that in May 1999, Vitter replaced Congressman Bob Livingston after Livingston resigned due to an adultery scandal.[1][27][28] Vitter said about Livingston's decision to resign, "It's obviously a tremendous loss for the state. I think Livingston's stepping down makes a very powerful argument that Clinton should resign as well and move beyond this mess", referring to Bill Clinton's Monica Lewinsky scandal.[29]
> 
> Vitter will not face criminal charges due to the statute of limitations.[30]
> 
> Vitter incurred significant legal and public relations expenses in his efforts to avoid giving testimony in the Palfrey trial and to respond to the ethics complaint. Consequently, his attorneys sought permission from the Federal Election Commission to use campaign funds to pay for these expenses.[31][32] The Commission, along partisan lines, couldn't agree whether funds could be used for reimbursing costs related to the Palfrey trial but did allow them to pay for expenses connected to the Ethics Committee complaint.[33][34][35]
> 
> [edit] Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s, when Maier was identified by federal prosecutors as operating a $300 per hour brothel.[36] The Times-Picayune reported that "Maier offered no evidence or documents to support her claim."[37] A polygraph (lie detector) test was arranged for a New Orleans prostitute who claimed Vitter hired her and had sexual intercourse with her. The prostitute passed the test.[38]



David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So........lemmie get this straight.........because Clinton lied in the mid 90's, that leaves Vitter free to start soliciting prostitutes in 2007?

Riiiiiiiiight.............


----------



## kiwiman127

Missourian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
Click to expand...


Actually Vitter wasn't forced to resign the Senate was because he did his thing with the hookers prior to being elected to the Senate, he was in the House at the time. 
As he wasn't charged with anything, they let him slde.


----------



## boedicca

Great.  Start a thread about Vitter.

This one is about Weiner, who is responsible for HIS OWN ACTIONS.

Whatever Vitter's situation is, it doesn't absolve Weiner from responsibility of his own Fracas.


----------



## Missourian

ABikerSailor said:


> So........lemmie get this straight.........because Clinton lied in the mid 90's, that leaves Vitter free to start soliciting prostitutes in 2007?
> 
> Riiiiiiiiight.............




Yep,  in fact,  the Right likely made the same argument you are making in political forums across the nation.

"How can YOU demand Vitter resign when YOU defended Clinton?"

And now the left says...

"How can YOU demand Weiner resign when YOU defended Vitter?"

And the next time,  when it's a Republican, the right will claim...

"Well,  I'll demand  (Whomever) goes when Weiner goes."

It's a never ending cycle.

The Republicans broke it with Rep. Chris Lee(R)...bye bye,  Chris.

The Democrats should follow THAT example.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ernie S. said:


> Weiner's *wife* wishes it was longer. Tony wishes he didn't even have one, about now.



If what I've heard is true, Huma would prefer he didn't have one either....


----------



## JamesMorrison

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.
Click to expand...


Yep, the rule of thumb here is that when your opponets insist on committing political suicide one should politley decline to interfere.
I have not read all posts here but I am surprised that nobody in the Blogosphere or MSM has mentioned the dangerous possibility of the Congressman's antics allowing him to be a national security risk.

Presently, Weiner is merely fodder for the late night stand ups. However, had Walsh of Salon.com   and others on the left (and apparently his own staff also) been successful in covering up Weinergate he could have been "turned" by forces unfriendly to the American people* rather then just blackmailed by one member of his current cyber-'Bimbo Eruption'. This is why members of the CIA used to be polygraphed regularly. Hmmmm...get's one to thinking about other public servants.

JM

*Uh, yes I know many Americans already feel this way about Weiner and his preferred path for the nation, just say'n


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's *wife* wishes it was longer. Tony wishes he didn't even have one, about now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've heard is true, Huma would prefer he didn't have one either....
Click to expand...


huma still may go bobbit on him and he might not have one soon


----------



## Spoonman

JamesMorrison said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the rule of thumb here is that when your opponets insist on committing political suicide one should politley decline to interfere.
> I have not read all posts here but I am surprised that nobody in the Blogosphere or MSM has mentioned the dangerous possibility of the Congressman's antics allowing him to be a national security risk.
> 
> Presently, Weiner is merely fodder for the late night stand ups. However, had Walsh of Salon.com   and others on the left (and apparently his own staff also) been successful in covering up Weinergate he could have been "turned" by forces unfriendly to the American people* rather then just blackmailed by one member of his current cyber-'Bimbo Eruption'. This is why members of the CIA used to be polygraphed regularly. Hmmmm...get's one to thinking about other public servants.
> 
> JM
> 
> *Uh, yes I know many Americans already feel this way about Weiner and his preferred path for the nation, just say'n
Click to expand...


i mentioned it about 5 times here.  but the left seems to be ignoring it.  maybe i need to type it in all caps


----------



## kiwiman127

boedicca said:


> Great.  Start a thread about Vitter.
> 
> This one is about Weiner, who is responsible for HIS OWN ACTIONS.
> 
> Whatever Vitter's situation is, it doesn't absolve Weiner from responsibility of his own Fracas.



I dunno know, I thought I was kinda vindicating Vitter and I have already said the Weiner should resign and was a loser, what else do you want?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Spoonman said:


> huma still may go bobbit on him and he might not have one soon



So what you're saying is that he might be looking more like Hillary every day?


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have said that Ravi, but numerous people have.
> 
> But see, that proves my point.  Weiner compromised his effectiveness by putting himself in a position to be taken advantage of.  Suppose he had a very legitimate reason for going after Breitbart.  He gave Breitbart the ammunition to disarm him.   He was eithr going to back off, or be publically humiliated and his career destroyed.  the end result is the same.
> 
> Politicians or anyone in power can not afford to put themselves in compromising positions. And we can not tollerate the ones who do.  They lose their effectiveness. And we end up suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen no one say that he hasn't done anything wrong. A link would be nice.
> 
> None of what you said means that Brietbart didn't try to extort Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is he put himself in a position to be extorted. That's what is worng.  We can not have elected officials acting in ways that leave themselves vulnerable.
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing that point. I am merely saying that Brietbart extorted him. Heck, he didn't even live up to his own bargain and let the picture get out on the internet.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart has explained his intent, and it's a good one.
> 
> He said that he saw how Monica Lewinsky, Paula Jones and other women were smeared by the Clinton machine.   Weiner is on notice that if he harms the women upon whom he preyed in order to save himself, he's going to be exposed.
> 
> If that's extortion, good for him.
> 
> Where is NOW?  Where is the Outrage from the Feminists Lobby over yet another man in power exploiting his government position to prey on females (who may also be underage)?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! The Clinton machine was behind this!!! Brietbart did what he did because he feared being disappeared by the Clinton machine!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do have reading comprehension problems, don't you, you poor old biddy?
Click to expand...

No, you have spin problems.


----------



## Dr.House

Good news:

Weiner: I'm not resigning - 2chambers - The Washington Post

Weiner is firmly staying in....


----------



## Ravi

Missourian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
Click to expand...

I don't think you can actually force someone to resign from congress, can you? I thought they had to be impeached.

The voters like Vitter, regardless and handily re-elected him. Doesn't say much for them.


----------



## FuelRod

Will Weiner's thread be long enough to make the USMB most viewed?


----------



## Dr.House

FuelRod said:


> Will Weiner's thread be long enough to make the USMB most viewed?



Diaper Dude will never let that happen...


----------



## Foxfyre

JamesMorrison said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing for the GOP to do is to drop the Weiner topic.  This is a Dem Debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the rule of thumb here is that when your opponets insist on committing political suicide one should politley decline to interfere.
> I have not read all posts here but I am surprised that nobody in the Blogosphere or MSM has mentioned the dangerous possibility of the Congressman's antics allowing him to be a national security risk.
> 
> Presently, Weiner is merely fodder for the late night stand ups. However, had Walsh of Salon.com   and others on the left (and apparently his own staff also) been successful in covering up Weinergate he could have been "turned" by forces unfriendly to the American people* rather then just blackmailed by one member of his current cyber-'Bimbo Eruption'. This is why members of the CIA used to be polygraphed regularly. Hmmmm...get's one to thinking about other public servants.
> 
> JM
> 
> *Uh, yes I know many Americans already feel this way about Weiner and his preferred path for the nation, just say'n
Click to expand...


Yes the blackmail/security/extortion angle did come up several pages back.  Some of our esteemed members have been accusing Breitbart of blackmailing or extorting Weiner.  That is a ludicrous accusation of course, but it if Breitbart was actually doing that, why can't those same people see the danger in somebody more powerful and dangerous than Breitbart having that information?  And using it for their own purposes?

And again I am soooooo hoping the GOP will stay out of it and give the Dems all the rope they want on this one.  I'm hoping they'll forgive, go before the cameras and assure the world that the good Congressman has learned his lesson, and let him continue in Congress.  I can't see any downside to that for the GOP.

But I'm also agreeing with Missourian who points out that we can keep playing the 'who's is blackest' game and the 'he did it first' game and 'he did it too' game to excuse those we entrust with our lives, liberty, and pursuit of happiness.  Or at some point we can say ENOUGH and again expect our leaders in high office to be men and women of character, virtue, and honesty who put the good of the nation ahead of their personal fortunes and ambitions.


----------



## boedicca

Most of Diaper Dude's thread belongs in "What Song Are You Listening To Now"...and it will never be as epic as The Coffee Shop.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains, and ReichtWingers on this board, and every where else, will NEVER admit it...The Underpants Sniffer BriteBart was, and continues to walk around with KAWK pics of another man on his Smart Phone and shares them with his fellow ReichtWing male friends.
> 
> Do you think the PREEVERT will ever come out of the closet? Or will he KKKONTINUE to scam the RW public with his FauxMarriage and FauxWife? KKKONsidering you guys fall for his FauxJournalism, I guess that question is already answered.
> 
> Someone's gonna out his A$$ soon enough and THEN we'll see how the Reicht copes with that.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Marky Mark must have a souped up version of the Autorantic Virtual Moonbat.
Click to expand...


Perhaps he actually IS the AVM.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> JamesMorrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%   Apparently Pelosi has called the House Ethics committee to convene.  I hope the GOP members sit back and let the Democrats totally handle it.  There is zero advantage in anybody on the right piling on at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the rule of thumb here is that when your opponets insist on committing political suicide one should politley decline to interfere.
> I have not read all posts here but I am surprised that nobody in the Blogosphere or MSM has mentioned the dangerous possibility of the Congressman's antics allowing him to be a national security risk.
> 
> Presently, Weiner is merely fodder for the late night stand ups. However, had Walsh of Salon.com   and others on the left (and apparently his own staff also) been successful in covering up Weinergate he could have been "turned" by forces unfriendly to the American people* rather then just blackmailed by one member of his current cyber-'Bimbo Eruption'. This is why members of the CIA used to be polygraphed regularly. Hmmmm...get's one to thinking about other public servants.
> 
> JM
> 
> *Uh, yes I know many Americans already feel this way about Weiner and his preferred path for the nation, just say'n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the blackmail/security/extortion angle did come up several pages back.  Some of our esteemed members have been accusing Breitbart of blackmailing or extorting Weiner.  That is a ludicrous accusation of course, but it if Breitbart was actually doing that, why can't those same people see the danger in somebody more powerful and dangerous than Breitbart having that information?  And using it for their own purposes?
> 
> And again I am soooooo hoping the GOP will stay out of it and give the Dems all the rope they want on this one.  I'm hoping they'll forgive, go before the cameras and assure the world that the good Congressman has learned his lesson, and let him continue in Congress.  I can't see any downside to that for the GOP.
> 
> But I'm also agreeing with Missourian who points out that we can keep playing the 'who's is blackest' game and the 'he did it first' game and 'he did it too' game to excuse those we entrust with our lives, liberty, and pursuit of happiness.  Or at some point we can say ENOUGH and again expect our leaders in high office to be men and women of character, virtue, and honesty who put the good of the nation ahead of their personal fortunes and ambitions.
Click to expand...




Breitbart himself has been very open regarding the nature of this "extortion":

If Weiner smears and attacks they women upon whom he preyed who are coming forward with evidence, Breitbart will publish more information he has about Weiner.

I don't see anything wrong with that.  All Weiner has to do is not abuse the power of his office to hurt the women with whom he sexted.


----------



## Provocateur

del said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> this may be the single most stupid post i've read here, and that includes truthsplattered and the late, lamented sealybobo.
> 
> 
> eat more fish
> 
> 
> 
> Eat crow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adjust your meds
Click to expand...


Is there an "Angriest Black Man" competition going around that I don't know about?


----------



## Missourian

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can actually force someone to resign from congress, can you? I thought they had to be impeached.
> 
> The voters like Vitter, regardless and handily re-elected him. Doesn't say much for them.
Click to expand...



I think only judges and presidents are impeached.

The Congress has the Constitutional authority to expel it's members derived from Article 1 Section 5:Each House may determine the Rules of its Proceedings, punish its Members for disorderly Behavior, and, with the Concurrence of two-thirds, expel a Member.U.S. Constitution - Article 1 Section 5 - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net​
I'm pretty sure Rep.  Chris Lee was given the choice to resign or face being expelled.
​


----------



## Provocateur

Wolfmoon said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a peckerdildo for the Dems to deal with, every new day he's still around is an embarassment for them.
> 
> 
> God gave men a pecker and a brain, but only enough blood to use one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Weiner surviving not with the Presidential election coming up. What will be interesting and a study in human behavior is to see what tactics and strategies Weiner will use to hang on.  This should prove to be very entertaining.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking that he is holding on to his connections with the Clinton Camp.  He probably believes they will help him out of this.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can actually force someone to resign from congress, can you? I thought they had to be impeached.
> 
> The voters like Vitter, regardless and handily re-elected him. Doesn't say much for them.
Click to expand...


The House I believe can expel a member guilty of egregious violation of the rules with a two thirds or three fourths, can't remember which, vote to expel him.  Or a Congressperson's district can have a recall election to remove him from office.  There is no impeachment process for Congress I don't believe.

This would not rise to egregious violation I don't think.  But if Pelosi wants him gone, she'll make his life so miserable he'll have to leave.  He won't get any camera time.  He won't get any committee appointments.  He'll be a person non grata without power, influence, or ability to do his job.


----------



## FuelRod

He didn't break any laws, so it is extremely unlikely any legal proceedings to remove Weiner will take place.
Should Weiner choose not to pull out (resign) I imagine some other formal repremand will take place.  Something along the lines of a censure.  A slap on the Weiner so to speak.


----------



## Missourian

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Clinton lied under oath...which is why Vitter wasn't forced to resign.
> 
> The left couldn't force Vitter to resign,  because they so vigorously defended Clinton's absolute right to break the law...
> 
> So we are even.
> 
> I mean,  if we're all idiots enough to go down this road,  we should at least keep score correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can actually force someone to resign from congress, can you? I thought they had to be impeached.
> 
> The voters like Vitter, regardless and handily re-elected him. Doesn't say much for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The House I believe can expel a member guilty of egregious violation of the rules with a two thirds or three fourths, can't remember which, vote to expel him.  Or a Congressperson's district can have a recall election to remove him from office.  There is no impeachment process for Congress I don't believe.
> 
> This would not rise to egregious violation I don't think.  But if Pelosi wants him gone, she'll make his life so miserable he'll have to leave.  He won't get any camera time.  He won't get any committee appointments.  He'll be a person non grata without power, influence, or ability to do his job.
Click to expand...



You're doing better than I did...I had to look it up.  

This unsettling tidbit was unearthed by a Google search of "Congressman + Impeached"


U.S. Rep. Alcee Hastings,  Democrat,  Florida's 23rd District.

In 1977, he became a judge of the circuit court of Broward County, Florida. 

In 1979, he was appointed by President Carter as a U.S. District Judge for the Southern District of Florida.

In 1981, Hastings was charged with accepting a $150,000 bribe in  exchange for a lenient sentence and a return of seized assets for 21  counts of racketeering by Frank and Thomas Romano, and of perjury in his testimony about the case.

In 1988, the Democratic-controlled U.S. House of Representatives took up the case, and Hastings was impeached for bribery and perjury by a vote of 413-3. He was then convicted in 1989 by the United States Senate, becoming the sixth federal judge in the history of the United States to be removed from office by the Senate.

In 1993 he was elected to the U.S. House of Representatives.

He presently serves on the following committees:



*Committee on Rules*
Subcommittee on Legislative and Budget Process (Chairman)
 
*United States House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence* (Vice Chairman)
*Commission on Security and Cooperation in Europe* (Co-Chairman)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcee_Hastings




​


----------



## Dr.House

Stick it out, Weiner...  

Don't let them pressure you to withdraw...


----------



## Foxfyre

Missourian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can actually force someone to resign from congress, can you? I thought they had to be impeached.
> 
> The voters like Vitter, regardless and handily re-elected him. Doesn't say much for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House I believe can expel a member guilty of egregious violation of the rules with a two thirds or three fourths, can't remember which, vote to expel him.  Or a Congressperson's district can have a recall election to remove him from office.  There is no impeachment process for Congress I don't believe.
> 
> This would not rise to egregious violation I don't think.  But if Pelosi wants him gone, she'll make his life so miserable he'll have to leave.  He won't get any camera time.  He won't get any committee appointments.  He'll be a person non grata without power, influence, or ability to do his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing better than I did...I had to look it up.
> 
> This unsettling tidbit was unearthed by a Google search of "Congressman + Impeached"
> 
> 
> U.S. Rep. Alcee Hastings,  Democrat,  Florida's 23rd District.
> 
> In 1977, he became a judge of the circuit court of Broward County, Florida.
> 
> In 1979, he was appointed by President Carter as a U.S. District Judge for the Southern District of Florida.
> 
> In 1981, Hastings was charged with accepting a $150,000 bribe in  exchange for a lenient sentence and a return of seized assets for 21  counts of racketeering by Frank and Thomas Romano, and of perjury in his testimony about the case.
> 
> In 1988, the Democratic-controlled U.S. House of Representatives took up the case, and Hastings was impeached for bribery and perjury by a vote of 413-3. He was then convicted in 1989 by the United States Senate, becoming the sixth federal judge in the history of the United States to be removed from office by the Senate.
> 
> In 1993 he was elected to the U.S. House of Representatives.
> 
> He presently serves on the following committees:
> 
> 
> 
> *Committee on Rules*
> Subcommittee on Legislative and Budget Process (Chairman)
> 
> *United States House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence* (Vice Chairman)
> *Commission on Security and Cooperation in Europe* (Co-Chairman)
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Well isn't that special.  Of course the media thoroughly vetted the gentleman so that the good people of his district knew exactly what sort of pig was in the poke.  (Yes, yes, I know this is the Weiner thread.)

But that's the point I was making earlier.  Until we demand better of those we elect to high office, we're going to continue to elect people we wouldn't want living next door to us.  And that goes for both sides of the aisle.


----------



## saveliberty

Most people in politics don't have many skills as far as I can tell.  We have multiple unemployed on our city council and can't find more than one person to run for a seat most of the time.  Any wonder we end up with these bozos when there is no good training process and skill tests?


----------



## Too Tall

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious question, do you think Breitbart should be arrested and executed as a warning to others not to expose party members?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left is doing its damndest to make Breitbart the villain.  Anybody who exposes or embarrasses a leftist darling must be destroyed.  Why else do you think people like Limbaugh or Hannity or Coulter or Palin et al are so vehemently hated with an intensity and duration unprecedented in my (or anybody's) lifetime?  They all dare to expose the weakness in the leftist program or the clay feet of the leftist icons.  What they say can be seldom refuted, so they must be destroyed personally.
> 
> Those of us on the right are not immune to the syndrom of blaming the messenger, but I honestly have seen nothing like the intentional attempts to destroy people personally as has been the norm for the last decade or so.
> 
> So yeah, they'll continue to focus on Breitbart and make him look as scummy as possible.  Anything to take the attention off an embarrassment that might make their side look bad.  The "it's okay if they do it if they've never condemned it" defense is beginning to wear a little thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone force Brietbart to show the naked picture to anyone?
> 
> You're so transparently stupid it is breath taking.
Click to expand...


Maybe it was the same people who forced Wiener to take the picture and put it on a public venue. lMAO


----------



## Ernie S.

Spoonman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, no one gives a rats ass what deal you are willing to cut.
> 
> I say let weiner stay on.  Every day he is there is an open wound for the democratic party.
Click to expand...

Very true, but obama is going to let the story continue, maybe even covertly fuel it. As long as everyone is talking about Tony's Weiner, they're not talking about the President's incompetence.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Will Obama touch the Weiner..... _story_?


----------



## boedicca

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Will Obama touch the Weiner..... _story_?





No. He is not going to mention it.   There is no upside for Obama to come anywhere near it.


----------



## FuelRod

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Will Obama touch the Weiner..... _story_?



Obama's soft on Weiner.


----------



## Samson

FuelRod said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Obama touch the Weiner..... _story_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's soft on Weiner.
Click to expand...



As a devout Muslim, Obama won't touch anything made of Pork Products.


----------



## Wolfmoon

I think Obama's warming up to scorch Weiner's buns.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Anthony Weiners wife, Huma, handles her husbands scandal with grace

"On Monday, Weiner insisted he and his wife had no plans to divorcethough that was before the women he communicated online with leaked even more embarrassing details about how far the New York Democrat went in his sexual activities online."


----------



## gautama

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
Click to expand...


Vitter paid for the women he fucked, a normal but illegal action, and admitted his transgression...... Pervert Weiner sent lewd pictures of himself to possibly children, then convened press confeences and LIED about his *PERVERSION.*

So what does the LIEberrhoid Swabee/QueerBiker do.....this fucking queer decides to pass judgment on his moral superiors even though the chances arfe 100% that he indulged in the same type nof activity wityh members of his own sex.


----------



## Ravi

gautama said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vitter paid for the women he fucked, *a normal but illegal action*, and admitted his transgression...... Pervert Weiner sent lewd pictures of himself to possibly children, then convened press confeences and LIED about his *PERVERSION.*
> 
> So what does the LIEberrhoid Swabee/QueerBiker do.....this fucking queer decides to pass judgment on his moral superiors even though the chances arfe 100% that he indulged in the same type nof activity wityh members of his own sex.
Click to expand...

Normal for you, I have no doubt.


----------



## Cal

boedicca said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Obama touch the Weiner..... _story_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. He is not going to mention it.   There is no upside for Obama to come anywhere near it.
Click to expand...


Yupp. Just like Bush had no upside to come 'anywhere near' Vitter.


----------



## gautama

MarcATL said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Gingrich a PERV?
> 
> Is Senator "Wide Stance" Craig a PERV??
> 
> How about Vitter...he a PERV too?!??
> 
> ......WELL???!??
> _______________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes. And Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That being the case...then WHERE was this level of criticism from the Reicht during their EF-ups?!??
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't "remember the Vitter tihng" selective memory is a MFer! Vitter didn't have a chance to lie, the FACTS came out BEFORE his response. The point is 1, there was NO ReichtWing criticms, no calls for him to resign. 2. In fact when he returned to Senate, he was met with a standing ovation.
> 
> So much for ReichtWing morality, but we all knew that was a joke anyway.
> 
> This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?
> 
> In ReichtWing World...that's how it works.
> 
> LoL indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is responsible for his actions. And Brietbart is responsible for Brietbart's actions, which include flashing pictures around of a naked man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide PROOF of the last DA that has evidence aka images that were leaked to the public, particulary via ReichtWing Hate Radio.
> 
> Hmmmm....!???
Click to expand...


Here we go again......the Black Racist LIEberrhoid *PSYCHO* MarcATL who venerates the documented convicted felon, and established PIMP MalcomX, who used to brutally beat his white prostitutes like pinnyattas .......... has the unmitigated and unadulterated gall to pass judgment on senator Vitter who fucked a woman and paid for it (some may say a NORMAL ACT)....albeit it being an illegal act, but apologized and faced with the issue, immediately confessed it.......which incidentally the GREAT & SAINTLY MLK venerated by the Nation and having a National Holiday dedicated to him,  this known WHOREMASTER par excellence with FBI files on him YARDS THICK, is basking in Eternal PC Sainthood.

If we equate a Sen Vitter to lewd LYING perverts like Weanie Weiner, I say, we put an end to this MLK farce and not only remove him from the list of National Holidays (this phoney replaced the Father of our Nation George Washington from the National Holiday list) .......... but also accord this MLK, this black WHOREMASTER par excellence (with a predilection for white prostitutes) a place in our History that he deserves : A negro WHOREMASTER who was intelligent enough to realize that negroes shouldn't feel that they are *ENTITLED* to anything but what their work and their character deserve.


----------



## Zona

gautama said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes. And Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case...then WHERE was this level of criticism from the Reicht during their EF-ups?!??
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't "remember the Vitter tihng" selective memory is a MFer! Vitter didn't have a chance to lie, the FACTS came out BEFORE his response. The point is 1, there was NO ReichtWing criticms, no calls for him to resign. 2. In fact when he returned to Senate, he was met with a standing ovation.
> 
> So much for ReichtWing morality, but we all knew that was a joke anyway.
> 
> This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?
> 
> In ReichtWing World...that's how it works.
> 
> LoL indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide PROOF of the last DA that has evidence aka images that were leaked to the public, particulary via ReichtWing Hate Radio.
> 
> Hmmmm....!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go again......the Black Racist LIEberrhoid *PSYCHO* MarcATL who venerates the documented convicted felon, and established PIMP MalcomX, who used to brutally beat his white prostitutes like pinnyattas .......... has the unmitigated and unadulterated gall to pass judgment on senator Vitter who fucked a woman and paid for it (some may say a NORMAL ACT)....albeit it being an illegal act, but apologized and faced with the issue, immediately confessed it.......which incidentally the GREAT & SAINTLY MLK venerated by the Nation and having a National Holiday dedicated to him,  this known WHOREMASTER par excellence with FBI files on him YARDS THICK, is basking in Eternal PC Sainthood.
> 
> If we equate a Sen Vitter to lewd LYING perverts like Weanie Weiner, I say, we put an end to this MLK farce and not only remove him from the list of National Holidays (this phoney replaced the Father of our Nation George Washington from the National Holiday list) .......... but also accord this MLK, this black WHOREMASTER par excellence (with a predilection for white prostitutes) a place in our History that he deserves : A negro WHOREMASTER who was intelligent enough to realize that negroes shouldn't feel that they are *ENTITLED* to anything but what their work and their character deserve.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## taichiliberal

B. Kidd said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) apologized last night after his telephone number appeared in the phone records of the woman dubbed the "D.C. Madam," making him the first member of Congress to become ensnared in the high-profile case.
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included on phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates dating from before he ran for the Senate in 2004.
> 
> The service's proprietor, Deborah Jeane Palfrey, 51, faces federal charges of racketeering for allegedly running a prostitution ring out of homes and hotel rooms in the Washington area.
> 
> Vitter is in his first Senate term after serving six years in the House. During his Senate campaign, Vitter was accused by a member of the Louisiana Republican State Central Committee of carrying on a lengthy affair with a prostitute in New Orleans's French Quarter.
> 
> Senator's Number on 'Madam' Phone List - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Shailagh Murray
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Tuesday, July 10, 2007
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris for this timely reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whaddya expect. Chris is a human jockstrap like MarcATL.
> They're members of the Wiener Protectorate Bureau.
Click to expand...


Bottom line: the information is dead on accurate and details the recent history of a Republican politico that proves Chris and MarcATL correct on one point.  All the denial, dismisal and name calling won't change that.


----------



## gautama

Zona said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case...then WHERE was this level of criticism from the Reicht during their EF-ups?!??
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't "remember the Vitter tihng" selective memory is a MFer! Vitter didn't have a chance to lie, the FACTS came out BEFORE his response. The point is 1, there was NO ReichtWing criticms, no calls for him to resign. 2. In fact when he returned to Senate, he was met with a standing ovation.
> 
> So much for ReichtWing morality, but we all knew that was a joke anyway.
> 
> This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?
> 
> In ReichtWing World...that's how it works.
> 
> LoL indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Provide PROOF of the last DA that has evidence aka images that were leaked to the public, particulary via ReichtWing Hate Radio.
> 
> Hmmmm....!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again......the Black Racist LIEberrhoid *PSYCHO* MarcATL who venerates the documented convicted felon, and established PIMP MalcomX, who used to brutally beat his white prostitutes like pinnyattas .......... has the unmitigated and unadulterated gall to pass judgment on senator Vitter who fucked a woman and paid for it (some may say a NORMAL ACT)....albeit it being an illegal act, but apologized and faced with the issue, immediately confessed it.......which incidentally the GREAT & SAINTLY MLK venerated by the Nation and having a National Holiday dedicated to him,  this known WHOREMASTER par excellence with FBI files on him YARDS THICK, is basking in Eternal PC Sainthood.
> 
> If we equate a Sen Vitter to lewd LYING perverts like Weanie Weiner, I say, we put an end to this MLK farce and not only remove him from the list of National Holidays (this phoney replaced the Father of our Nation George Washington from the National Holiday list) .......... but also accord this MLK, this black WHOREMASTER par excellence (with a predilection for white prostitutes) a place in our History that he deserves : A negro WHOREMASTER who was intelligent enough to realize that negroes shouldn't feel that they are *ENTITLED* to anything but what their work and their character deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Link ???

Link to what you LIEberrhoidal idiot ????

*To the NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS regarding JFK's and MLK's whoring activities ???*

I'm not going to waste my time on that for a Lieberrhoidal Freak like you who'd only deny those links.  

Maybe you also want links to the fact that the PSYCHO Malcom X was a convicted felon and a cowardly pimp that beat his white prostitutes like a pinyatta......the same Malcom X that your *PSYCHO LIEberrhoidal colleague MarATL venerates with his photo sig ?????.......then has the unimitigated and unadulterated audacity to pass judgment on those who fuck women and pay for their services ????*

TaichiLIEberrhoid you are not only an Obamarrhoidal moron.....you are a garden variety insignificant fool.


----------



## Chris

Missourian said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
> &#8220; This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there &#8212; with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] &#8221;
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.
Click to expand...


David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.

Flirting on the internet is not illegal.

And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.

Why?


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.


----------



## saveliberty

I thought that was Weiner leak pluggers?


----------



## taichiliberal

WillowTree said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
Click to expand...


Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander!


----------



## Lumpy 1

WillowTree said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
Click to expand...


Well.. Democrats feel he's the best of the best in the Democrat Party, he fully represents their moral values along with reigning king of perversion .. Bill Clinton and his hapless wife  , that goddess of the liberated woman.. Willary..


----------



## Missourian

Re-post:

Yep,  in fact,  the Right likely made the same argument you are making in political forums across the nation.

"How can YOU demand Vitter resign when YOU defended Clinton?"

And now the left says...

"How can YOU demand Weiner resign when YOU defended Vitter?"

And the next time,  when it's a Republican, the right will claim...

"Well,  I'll demand  (Whomever) goes when Weiner goes."

It's a never ending cycle.

The Republicans broke it with Rep. Chris Lee(R)...bye bye,  Chris.

The Democrats should follow THAT example.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Chris said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there  with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for David Vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did Vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Not to mention this story is 4 years old and has absolutely nothing to do with the Weiner story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Cause it's old news. Get over it.


----------



## gautama

Missourian said:


> Re-post:
> 
> Yep,  in fact,  the Right likely made the same argument you are making in political forums across the nation.
> 
> "How can YOU demand Vitter resign when YOU defended Clinton?"
> 
> And now the left says...
> 
> "How can YOU demand Weiner resign when YOU defended Vitter?"
> 
> And the next time,  when it's a Republican, the right will claim...
> 
> "Well,  I'll demand  (Whomever) goes when Weiner goes."
> 
> It's a never ending cycle.
> 
> The Republicans broke it with Rep. Chris Lee(R)...bye bye,  Chris.
> 
> The Democrats should follow THAT example.



Let's put a stop to this "get rid of Vitter nonsnsense" with the condition that if Sen Vitter goes, the WHOREMASTER MLK's "PC" National Holiday goes and restores that National Holiday back to the Father of our country George Washington......for whom that National Holiday was originally devoted to.


----------



## Steve Hanson

taichiliberal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
Click to expand...


Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I figure if Weiner limped out of office he'd only be replaced by another morals minimalist..so stick with laughing stock...


----------



## gautama

I still say that my suggestion of: if Vitter goes down. so does WHOREMASTER MLK's bogus PC National Holiday go9es down......restoring that National Holiday back to the Father of our Country: George Washington.

*That is a CHECKMATE to the comparison of the Pervert Weanie Weiner's PERVERTED LYING DEBACLE to a NORMAL but illicit relationship of Vitter.*


----------



## gautama

I still say that my suggestion of: if Vitter goes down, so does WHOREMASTER MLK's bogus PC National Holiday goes down......restoring that National Holiday back to the Father of our Country: George Washington.

*That is a CHECKMATE to the comparison of the Pervert Weanie Weiner's PERVERTED LYING DEBACLE to a NORMAL but illicit relationship of Vitter.*


----------



## Wicked Jester

Steve Hanson said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
Click to expand...

Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?

Fact is, Vitters name was on a list........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF.

Nice legacy for that big mouthed, obnoxious LIBERAL piece o' shit to leave his soon to be born child......John Edwards must be so proud of his LIBERAL buddy!


----------



## WillowTree

taichiliberal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
Click to expand...


Nice try asswipe but the last time I looked it was DemonRats calling for the weenie man to quit.. twern't it?


----------



## gautama

Wicked Jester said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?
> 
> Fact is, Vitters name was on a list........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF.
> 
> Nice legacy for that big mouthed, obnoxious LIBERAL piece o' shit to leave his soon to be born child......John Edwards must be so proud of his LIBERAL buddy!
Click to expand...


My post immediately preceding Wicked Jester's, and Wicked Jester's, covers and definitively negates all the LIEberrhoidal "moral equivalency" bullshit designed to ameliorate the Pervert Weanie Weiner's Nationally disgraceful Lewd and Mendacious Escapade.

Everything after our two posts is just a permutation or combination of meaningless regurgitation of this sordid issue.


----------



## Flaylo

Republicans Calling For Anthony Weiner Resignation Backed David Vitter's Reelection

Can you say Repugs are hypocrites? Damn sure can.


----------



## Sallow

Republicans hypocrites?

And the sky is blue?

No. Can't be.

The sky changes colors every so often.


----------



## Ravi

Lumpy 1 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Flirting on the internet is not illegal.
> 
> And no Republicans are calling for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.. Democrats feel he's the best of the best in the Democrat Party, he fully represents their moral values along with reigning king of perversion .. Bill Clinton and his hapless wife  , that goddess of the liberated woman.. Willary..
Click to expand...

Who's Willary?

Mark Foley represents the moral values of Republicans. Preying on the underaged is what Republicans do best. They protected him for years.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ravi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. Democrats feel he's the best of the best in the Democrat Party, he fully represents their moral values along with reigning king of perversion .. Bill Clinton and his hapless wife  , that goddess of the liberated woman.. Willary..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Willary?
> 
> Mark Foley represents the moral values of Republicans. Preying on the underaged is what Republicans do best. They protected him for years.
Click to expand...


Oh you Weiner lovers are getting on my nerves... 

If Mark Foley was a Democrat, you'd licking his butt...

You present a hollow argument.. pumpkin..


----------



## Avatar4321

Funny how you ignore your hypocrisy in supporting Weiner while calling for Vitter's resignation.

Actually, it's not funny, just pathetic. You partisan hacks think you are superior for doing the same thing you accuse your opponents for just because your party is different. How on earth do you function at this level of insanity?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Republicans hypocrites?
> 
> And the sky is blue?
> 
> No. Can't be.
> 
> The sky changes colors every so often.



So, just like the Democrats, right?


----------



## Robert

Flaylo said:


> Republicans Calling For Anthony Weiner Resignation Backed David Vitter's Reelection
> 
> Can you say Repugs are hypocrites? Damn sure can.



Damn funny how you in the same breath failed to include the Dems that are calling for his resignation.

So are we to take it then that you find weiners behavior acceptable you must because you failed to call for his removal.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Avatar4321 said:


> Funny how you ignore your hypocrisy in supporting Weiner while calling for Vitter's resignation.
> 
> Actually, it's not funny, just pathetic. You partisan hacks think you are superior for doing the same thing you accuse your opponents for just because your party is different. How on earth do you function at this level of insanity?



It's what makes a partisan a partisan, a complete and entire incapability of seeing basic aspects of reality.


----------



## Stephanie

Robert said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Calling For Anthony Weiner Resignation Backed David Vitter's Reelection
> 
> Can you say Repugs are hypocrites? Damn sure can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn funny how you in the same breath failed to include the Dems that are calling for his resignation.
> 
> So are we to take it then that you find weiners behavior acceptable you must because you failed to call for his removal.
Click to expand...


of course he finds it acceptable. Most of them do.


----------



## Seawytch

Avatar4321 said:


> Funny how you ignore your hypocrisy in supporting Weiner while calling for Vitter's resignation.
> 
> Actually, it's not funny, just pathetic. You partisan hacks think you are superior for doing the same thing you accuse your opponents for just because your party is different. How on earth do you function at this level of insanity?



Did the OP call for Vitter's resignation? Who did?


----------



## Robert

Stephanie said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Calling For Anthony Weiner Resignation Backed David Vitter's Reelection
> 
> Can you say Repugs are hypocrites? Damn sure can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn funny how you in the same breath failed to include the Dems that are calling for his resignation.
> 
> So are we to take it then that you find weiners behavior acceptable you must because you failed to call for his removal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he finds it acceptable. Most of them do.
Click to expand...


I know .....Thought it was worth pointing out though. There is no standard to low for the left to go


----------



## Too Tall

Seawytch said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you ignore your hypocrisy in supporting Weiner while calling for Vitter's resignation.
> 
> Actually, it's not funny, just pathetic. You partisan hacks think you are superior for doing the same thing you accuse your opponents for just because your party is different. How on earth do you function at this level of insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the OP call for Vitter's resignation? Who did?
Click to expand...

 


> In early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey





> Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.



Vitter was in the House of Representatives in 2001. He is now a Senator. His screwing around was not discovered by that great investigative reporter, Larry Flynt, until 2007. The Huffington Post, as is always the case, prints so called facts so idiots can go on a rant.


----------



## jillian

dr grump said:


> missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of pamela martin and associates, a company owned and run by deborah jeane palfrey, also known as the "d.c. Madam", convicted by the u.s. Government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted vitter's office to ask about his connection to palfrey.[18][19] the following day, vitter issued a written statement:
> 
>  this was a very serious sin in my past for which i am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, i asked for and received forgiveness from god and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, i will keep my discussion of the matter there  with god and them. But i certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all i have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] 
> 
> the statement containing vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the house of representatives.[6] phone records show that vitter's number was called by palfrey's service five times, the first on october 12, 1999, and the last on february 27, 2001.[21] two calls were placed while house roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> on july 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following vitter's remarks, wendy vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> david vitter - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> why aren't the republicans calling for david vitter to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you really need help figuring this out for yourself?
> 
> Did vitter lie and say his phone was hacked?
> 
> Did he try to place the blame on someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his 'lie' affected who?
> 
> That aside, both men are immoral, right?
Click to expand...


iokiurar


----------



## WillowTree

I read the article. Exactly TWO Republicans have called for Weiner to go. How many DemonRats? Wouldn't that make a more news worthy article? The number of DemonRats?????


----------



## Care4all

Too Tall said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you ignore your hypocrisy in supporting Weiner while calling for Vitter's resignation.
> 
> Actually, it's not funny, just pathetic. You partisan hacks think you are superior for doing the same thing you accuse your opponents for just because your party is different. How on earth do you function at this level of insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the OP call for Vitter's resignation? Who did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vitter was in the House of Representatives in 2001. He is now a Senator. His screwing around was not discovered by that great investigative reporter, Larry Flynt, until 2007. The Huffington Post, as is always the case, prints so called facts so idiots can go on a rant.
Click to expand...


so the excuse for vitter is that he f-d prostitutes while in the Congressional office position and that was OKAY because he now is a Senator????

fyi, the Democrats in office DID NOT call for vitter's resignation.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> I read the article. Exactly TWO Republicans have called for Weiner to go. How many DemonRats? Wouldn't that make a more news worthy article? The number of DemonRats?????



So, all the rest of the Republicans are ok with him staying.


----------



## Truthmatters

This issue proves for anyone with any shred decency and fairness left that the right will defend ANYTHING that helps their party.

They dont place party over morals and decency even.

They talk about patriotism and then place party over country at every turn


----------



## 8537

I'm routinely surprised by what a puritan little country we try to live in.  Short of criminal behavior, I have no idea why any of these guys should be forced to resign.  

if their constituents want them out, they can vote them out. Until then, can someone remind me why I'm supposed to care?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems want to hold onto their Weiner


----------



## FuelRod

So those who don't support Weiner want to see Weiner pull out?
Move along, nothing to see here.  Literally.


----------



## saveliberty

I tire of the deflection game.  You can't change the past, predict the future, but you can change today and the politicans that inhabit our system.  Make it better and resign Mr Weiner.


----------



## FuelRod

It's obvious in this whole debacle Weiner is looking out for wiener.


----------



## saveliberty

FuelRod said:


> It's obvious in this whole debacle Weiner is looking out for wiener.



Too bad weiner wasn't looking out for Weiner.


----------



## 8537

gautama said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-post:
> 
> Yep,  in fact,  the Right likely made the same argument you are making in political forums across the nation.
> 
> "How can YOU demand Vitter resign when YOU defended Clinton?"
> 
> And now the left says...
> 
> "How can YOU demand Weiner resign when YOU defended Vitter?"
> 
> And the next time,  when it's a Republican, the right will claim...
> 
> "Well,  I'll demand  (Whomever) goes when Weiner goes."
> 
> It's a never ending cycle.
> 
> The Republicans broke it with Rep. Chris Lee(R)...bye bye,  Chris.
> 
> The Democrats should follow THAT example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put a stop to this "get rid of Vitter nonsnsense" with the condition that if Sen Vitter goes, the WHOREMASTER MLK's "PC" National Holiday goes and restores that National Holiday back to the Father of our country George Washington......for whom that National Holiday was originally devoted to.
Click to expand...


I'm just reposting and bookmarking this comment for posterity's sake.  Oh my.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems have as their Party Leaders a KKK Grand Kleagle, a guy who drowned his GF and didn't even bother to report it until the next day, a POTUS who gave female interns cum facial in the Oval Office and now a Marxist Ideologue POTUS who has no idea what makes America great...you think they have a Weiner problem?


----------



## saveliberty

Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?


----------



## Trajan

.....


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?




It does cause one to wonder.

Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.


----------



## boedicca

This pretty much sums up WeinerGate:


_Rep. Anthony D. Weiner has become the face of the Democratic Party. The New York congressman is embroiled in a scandal. Mr. Weiner has admitted sending sexual messages, as well as a lewd photo of his crotch, to numerous women - six so far and counting. Moreover, a picture of his naked genitals is circulating on the Internet.

Mr. Weiner, however, refuses to resign. At a news conference Monday, he admitted to exercising bad judgment and apologized repeatedly to his wife, Huma Abedin, who is pregnant. But Mr. Weiner insists he broke no laws and can still effectively represent his Queens constituents.

He is wrong. Mr. Weiner is a sexual predator who relentlessly pursued women on the Internet. By sending such graphic pictures and messages, he opened himself to potential criminal blackmail. This was shown by his weeklong campaign of manipulation and public lying. He first claimed that his computer was &#8220;hacked into&#8221; as part of a &#8220;prank.&#8221; He then denied the pictures were of him. When that didn&#8217;t work, he sought to portray the scandal as a hit job by conservative blogger Andrew Breitbart. In short, Mr. Weiner desperately tried to cover it up.

Mr. Weiner&#8217;s actions are unacceptable for a public representative. His behavior was reckless, demonstrating an appalling lack of judgment. It also showed contempt for his constituents. He disgraced his office, violated his congressional oath to uphold the highest ethical standards and deliberately lied to his constituents and the electorate. Moreover, several messages reveal that he sought to coach a woman into lying about the scandal - including possibly offering the use of his staff and office resources. This would constitute clear abuse of power and misuse of taxpayer dollars. The House Ethics Committee has rightly launched an investigation.

Leading Democrats realize that Weinergate is a cancer on their party. As the economy worsens, the last thing the Obama administration needs is a major scandal that further damages the Democrats&#8217; credibility. ..._

KUHNER: Weiner Nation - Washington Times


----------



## bripat9643

Ravi said:


> Who's Willary?
> 
> Mark Foley represents the moral values of Republicans. Preying on the underaged is what Republicans do best. They protected him for years.



ROFL! After the recent antics of Anthony Weiner, it defies comprehension that liberals are posing as the protectors of the virtue of our youth.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does cause one to wonder.
> 
> Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.
Click to expand...

Actually, PantySniffer said at the press conference that he'd post the x-rated picture if Weiner said anything bad about Brietbart. 

And then he went and showed it around anyway.


----------



## WillowTree

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does cause one to wonder.
> 
> Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, PantySniffer said at the press conference that he'd post the x-rated picture if Weiner said anything bad about Brietbart.
> 
> And then he went and showed it around anyway.
Click to expand...


waaaaaaaaa ba lance?


Tissue?



Xanax?


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does cause one to wonder.
> 
> Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, PantySniffer said at the press conference that he'd post the x-rated picture if Weiner said anything bad about Brietbart.
> 
> And then he went and showed it around anyway.
Click to expand...



I call shenanigans.  Please post a verbatim quote with a valid link.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does cause one to wonder.
> 
> Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, PantySniffer said at the press conference that he'd post the x-rated picture if Weiner said anything bad about Brietbart.
> 
> And then he went and showed it around anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans.  Please post a verbatim quote with a valid link.
Click to expand...

Watch his appearance at Weiner's press conference.


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, PantySniffer said at the press conference that he'd post the x-rated picture if Weiner said anything bad about Brietbart.
> 
> And then he went and showed it around anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans.  Please post a verbatim quote with a valid link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch his appearance at Weiner's press conference.
Click to expand...



How intellectually lazy of you.  You claimed he said something.  Provide a valid source that Breitbart said he would post the graphic picture if Weiner said Anything Bad about Breitbart.


The closest thing I could find, not being a lazy hack like you, is this quote, which refers to continuing to "fight" him.  Fighting is not the same as Saying Anything Bad, although it's very understandable that you would confuse the two.

_"I'm doing this to save his family," Breitbart said of not releasing the "X-rated" picture of the congressman. But he threatened that it could come out if his Big Government stories continue to be questioned. "I'm not doing this for nefarious purposes," Breitbart said. But he added, "If this guy wants to fight with me again, I have this photo." Asked if that might not be extortion, Breitbart responded, "I'm trying to do the decent thing, but if he wants to fight with fire, come on."_


http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runni...rt_anthony_weiner_pictures_big_government.php


----------



## saveliberty

Would make a great sting operation against Weiner to find these ladies and see what happens.


----------



## Ravi

Afraid to wach it, eh?

He also said, I believe on Good Morning America, that if Weiner went jihad on Brietbart, Brietbart had the naked picture as insurance.


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> Would make a great sting operation against Weiner to find these ladies and see what happens.


Why would you invade their privacy in that manner?


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> Afraid to wach it, eh?
> 
> He also said, I believe on Good Morning America, that if Weiner went jihad on Brietbart, Brietbart had the naked picture as insurance.





I've already watched it.   He didn't way what you claimed in the press conference.  As I have never watched, and never plan to for that matter, GMA, I'm not going to accept that as substitute for your failure to provide a valid quote from the Press Conference you originally cited.

I also have heard Breitbart make other statements regarding not wanting Weiner to abuse the women who have come forward the way the Clintons did Monica, Paula et al.


----------



## iggy pop

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would make a great sting operation against Weiner to find these ladies and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you invade their privacy in that manner?
Click to expand...


They were willing participants.  You've got to know there is a risk associated with it.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would make a great sting operation against Weiner to find these ladies and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you invade their privacy in that manner?
Click to expand...


To stop them from being victims of a perverted and dangerous politican.


----------



## Too Tall

Care4all said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the OP call for Vitter's resignation? Who did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vitter was in the House of Representatives in 2001. He is now a Senator. His screwing around was not discovered by that great investigative reporter, Larry Flynt, until 2007. The Huffington Post, as is always the case, prints so called facts so idiots can go on a rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so the excuse for vitter is that he f-d prostitutes while in the Congressional office position and that was OKAY because he now is a Senator????
> 
> fyi, the Democrats in office DID NOT call for vitter's resignation.
Click to expand...


I don't recall saying it was OK.  Perhaps you will link to where I said that.  I also have NOT called for Wiener to resign.  I want him to stay in office and let his constituents vote him back in or out of office.  That is what happened to Vitter.

My theory on the Senate Democrats not calling for Vitter to resign, if that is really true, is there were a few of them that the list Larry Flynt, that great American moral figure, had with their names on it. Larry only published the names of Republicans.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these women afraid to come forward?  What slimey things has Weiner threatened them with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does cause one to wonder.
> 
> Breitbart held back the most graphic pic as a way to hold Weiner in check against smearing and retaliating these women in the Clintonian Way.  These women must all be aware of how Monica and Paula (and others) were treated.  Now that Anthony & Opie punked Breitbart and published the pic, Weiner may have nothing to lose by threatening these women.
Click to expand...


well remember, he didn't coach them, then he did...


----------



## B. Kidd

Ravi said:


> Afraid to wach it, eh?
> 
> He also said, I believe on Good Morning America, that if Weiner went jihad on Brietbart, Brietbart had the naked picture as insurance.



Brietbart smart. I wouldn't play poker with him.


----------



## saveliberty

What does, "about six" mean?  Six that he isn't sure he can keep quiet?  Six living ones?


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Bottom line: the information is dead on accurate and details the recent history of a Republican politico that proves Chris and MarcATL correct on one point.  All the denial, dismisal and name calling won't change that.



The desperation of you sycophants is amusing.

Taichi crawls into the clown car with rest...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.



Well, then THAT excuses Weiner...


Grow up, stupid fuck.


----------



## saveliberty

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: the information is dead on accurate and details the recent history of a Republican politico that proves Chris and MarcATL correct on one point.  All the denial, dismisal and name calling won't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desperation of you sycophants is amusing.
> 
> Taichi crawls into the clown car with rest...
Click to expand...


Oh come on uncensored, sounds like they conceeded ALL the other points.


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter,



WHY aren't they doing what you want, even after you TOLD them that you'd hold your breath until your turned blue?

Grow up, stupid fuck.


----------



## saveliberty

ANybody else find it amusing that the Democratic leadership want Weiner gone, but the loons still scream in defense?  Return to the hive fresh orders have been issued.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL! After the recent antics of Anthony Weiner, it defies comprehension that liberals are posing as the protectors of the virtue of our youth.



Ravi is a completely mindless sycophant. She lacks the capacity for rational thought. I swear, if the leftists on this site are representative of the left in general, the average IQ for the democratic party is no more than 50.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WillowTree said:


> waaaaaaaaa ba lance?
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Xanax?



Why do you think Xanax would work for Ravi?

The lobotomy didn't....


----------



## Steve Hanson

This thread has turned into a weiner roast


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then THAT excuses Weiner...
> 
> 
> Grow up, stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


And Bawney Fwank allowed a male prostitution ring to be run out of his apartment.

We can do this all day.


----------



## saveliberty

Weiner attending a lot of committee meetings?  Writing legislation?  Busy saving his own ass?


----------



## B. Kidd

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! After the recent antics of Anthony Weiner, it defies comprehension that liberals are posing as the protectors of the virtue of our youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi is a completely mindless sycophant. She lacks the capacity for rational thought. I swear, if the leftists on this site are representative of the left in general, the average IQ for the democratic party is no more than 50.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm....a 50 I.Q. is in the uneducable mentally retarded range.


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## B. Kidd

Dr.House said:


>





Showed my wife this.
Her response:  "Ohhhh!.....Yeah!.....Perfect!"
Gotta rep ya'.......


----------



## gautama

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY aren't they doing what you want, even after you TOLD them that you'd hold your breath until your turned blue?
> 
> Grow up, stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


And why aren't the Dems villifying JFK, the Whoremaster who paid to hump Mafia Chief Giancana's girlfriend, etc......or the PC Saint MLK, the Whoremaster Par excellence, who specialized in white prostitutes and the FBI files on him are YARDS thick.......why donchyu Dems revoke that PC National Holiday for MLK which was given him in  replacement of the National Holiday for the Father of our Country: George Washington ?????

Howzabout that, you LIEberrhoid turds ??????


----------



## ABikerSailor

gautama said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think what Sanford (who resigned) and Vitter (who didn't) did was just as bad as Weiner's FRACAS, and you want to see them pushished, then you should be equally vocal in calling for Weiner to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vitter paid for the women he fucked, a normal but illegal action, and admitted his transgression...... Pervert Weiner sent lewd pictures of himself to possibly children, then convened press confeences and LIED about his *PERVERSION.*
> 
> So what does the LIEberrhoid Swabee/QueerBiker do.....this fucking queer decides to pass judgment on his moral superiors even though the chances arfe 100% that he indulged in the same type nof activity wityh members of his own sex.
Click to expand...


A "normal but illegal action"?  Who is prostitution "normal" for?  People like you undoubtedly who can't get a woman to sleep with them unless they pay scads of money.

Are you related to Ted Haggard perhaps?


----------



## ABikerSailor

B. Kidd said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! After the recent antics of Anthony Weiner, it defies comprehension that liberals are posing as the protectors of the virtue of our youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi is a completely mindless sycophant. She lacks the capacity for rational thought. I swear, if the leftists on this site are representative of the left in general, the average IQ for the democratic party is no more than 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....a 50 I.Q. is in the uneducable mentally retarded range.
Click to expand...


So THAT'S why Palin doesn't remember American History!

Thanks!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi is a completely mindless sycophant. She lacks the capacity for rational thought. I swear, if the leftists on this site are representative of the left in general, the average IQ for the democratic party is no more than 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....a 50 I.Q. is in the uneducable mentally retarded range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT'S why Palin doesn't remember American History!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Palin obsession?

What Palin Obsession?


----------



## Uncensored2008

B. Kidd said:


> Hmmmm....a 50 I.Q. is in the uneducable mentally retarded range.



Have you encountered Ravi?

I'm just saying....


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> A "normal but illegal action"?  Who is prostitution "normal" for?



Humans.

Some have gone as far as to call it "the worlds oldest profession."


----------



## Jack Fate

This one cracked me up.  Have a couple tokes before you read it.
Articles: The Oedipal Left


----------



## FuelRod

Breaking News:  Bloomberg used Weiner.

Bloomberg Knew The Dirt On Weiner In 2009, And Used It To Force Him Out Of The Mayoral Race


----------



## ABikerSailor

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "normal but illegal action"?  Who is prostitution "normal" for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans.
> 
> Some have gone as far as to call it "the worlds oldest profession."
Click to expand...


Hey.......I'm not saying it's not normal in Europe.  Matter of fact, in the red light district in Catania (yes, I've been), they are patrolled by the Carabineri as well as the local police, everything is regulated and everything is good.

Here in the States however, it's illegal outside of Nevada.  Is breaking the law supposed to be "normal"?


----------



## boedicca

FuelRod said:


> Breaking News:  Bloomberg used Weiner.
> 
> Bloomberg Knew The Dirt On Weiner In 2009, And Used It To Force Him Out Of The Mayoral Race



Very interesting:

_A New York Post story from March 2009, which exposed the illegal campaign contributions Weiner had received from sexy foreign models, probably gave the congressman even more reason to worry.

Siegel reports that the Bloomberg campaign orchestrated an aggressive effort of intimidation, scare tactics, zip-code-specific digital ads, and, essentially, stalking, in order to convince Weiner not to challenge the mayor's bid for a third term._

Read more: Bloomberg Knew The Dirt On Weiner In 2009, And Used It To Force Him Out Of The Mayoral Race


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey.......I'm not saying it's not normal in Europe.



No, you're just blabbering in a nonsensical fashion. You have no point, you just spew shit in hopes of protecting your party.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.......I'm not saying it's not normal in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're just blabbering in a nonsensical fashion. You have no point, you just spew shit in hopes of protecting your party.
Click to expand...


I'll repeat........what is "normal" about breaking the law?


----------



## gautama

ABikerSailor said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call for Weiner to resign right after Vitter goes.  Until then?  No deal, you've got dirt on your side too (and Weiner did a LOT less than Vitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter paid for the women he fucked, a normal but illegal action, and admitted his transgression...... Pervert Weiner sent lewd pictures of himself to possibly children, then convened press confeences and LIED about his *PERVERSION.*
> 
> So what does the LIEberrhoid Swabee/QueerBiker do.....this fucking queer decides to pass judgment on his moral superiors even though the chances arfe 100% that he indulged in the same type nof activity wityh members of his own sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "normal but illegal action"?  Who is prostitution "normal" for?  People like you undoubtedly who can't get a woman to sleep with them unless they pay scads of money.
> 
> Are you related to Ted Haggard perhaps?
Click to expand...


Swabee/Queer LIEberrhoid Biker,

In case you didn't notice, fucktard......you, among others are dealing with *comparisons*. Thus, comparing a LYING LIEbtard (there aren't any other kind) Weanie Weiner, who is a also a bizarro pervert who calls special press conferences to LIE about his perversion.....compared to that, paying to hump women, which is illicit, is normal activity by comparison. I don't know the stats, but I  I saw a non-documented stat (don't remember where) that something like 73 outa 75 men have paid for their sex sometime in their lifetime.

But what is ludicrous, is that a queer scum-sucking biker like you to voice any moral judgment is almost like that other freak, the LIEberrhoid Black Racist *PSYCHO* MarcATL who venerates a convicted felon, and  cowardly PIMP Malcom X, one  who brutally beats his white prostitutes like pinnyattas......to also routinely pass judgment on anybody for anything !!!

And, BTW......I don't get any responses for my query about the WHOREMASTER DEM ICONS JFK and the PC Saint MLK ....... if you LIEbtard arseholes want to remove Senator Vitter.......then why not these DEM ICONS ?????

Can't  get an answer to those questions, repetitively asked.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News:  Bloomberg used Weiner.
> 
> Bloomberg Knew The Dirt On Weiner In 2009, And Used It To Force Him Out Of The Mayoral Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting:
> 
> _A New York Post story from March 2009, which exposed the illegal campaign contributions Weiner had received from sexy foreign models, probably gave the congressman even more reason to worry.
> 
> Siegel reports that the Bloomberg campaign orchestrated an aggressive effort of intimidation, scare tactics, zip-code-specific digital ads, and, essentially, stalking, in order to convince Weiner not to challenge the mayor's bid for a third term._
> 
> Read more: Bloomberg Knew The Dirt On Weiner In 2009, And Used It To Force Him Out Of The Mayoral Race
Click to expand...


The weird thing is that Weiner's approval ratings continue to rise in New York and went up another four points when the worst of it all came out.  Well over 50% don't think he should resign.

So, we either have to figure that all the piling on and attention heaped on Weiner has generated sympathy--I've even felt a little bit of that myself--or. . . .

The people of New York don't give a damn about the character and judgment of the people they elect. . .or . . .

The media is fudging the numbers.

It's anybody's guess.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually, most NYC types don't really worry about stuff like sexting and the like.  He never even had actual sex, nor did he send them to underage girls, he sent them to women he'd had an online relationship with before he'd gotten married.

However, they do think he's doing a hell of a job in Congress.  And that is what counts.


----------



## saveliberty

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, most NYC types don't really worry about stuff like sexting and the like.  He never even had actual sex, nor did he send them to underage girls, he sent them to women he'd had an online relationship with before he'd gotten married.
> 
> However, they do think he's doing a hell of a job in Congress.  And that is what counts.



Asking about whether he is actually Rep. Weiner and getting sexual advances back from the pervert is NOT a relationship.


----------



## ABikerSailor

saveliberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, most NYC types don't really worry about stuff like sexting and the like.  He never even had actual sex, nor did he send them to underage girls, he sent them to women he'd had an online relationship with before he'd gotten married.
> 
> However, they do think he's doing a hell of a job in Congress.  And that is what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking about whether he is actually Rep. Weiner and getting sexual advances back from the pervert is NOT a relationship.
Click to expand...


You've gotta lay off FAUX Nooze.


----------



## Cal

Look kids.. Mark Foley doesn't think sexting children deserves jail time..

[youtube]pXd2t7Y2McE[/youtube]​
And Hannity pretty much just lets him get away with saying it.. Wow. Family values!


----------



## saveliberty

ABikerSailor said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, most NYC types don't really worry about stuff like sexting and the like.  He never even had actual sex, nor did he send them to underage girls, he sent them to women he'd had an online relationship with before he'd gotten married.
> 
> However, they do think he's doing a hell of a job in Congress.  And that is what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking about whether he is actually Rep. Weiner and getting sexual advances back from the pervert is NOT a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gotta lay off FAUX Nooze.
Click to expand...


Don't have cable dude.  Next assumption please.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Looks kids.. Mark Foley doesn't think sexting children deserves jail time..
> 
> 
> And Hannity pretty much just lets him get away with saying it.. Wow. Family values!



*Congratulations!!!*

This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Cal

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kids.. Mark Foley doesn't think sexting children deserves jail time..
> 
> 
> And Hannity pretty much just lets him get away with saying it.. Wow. Family values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
Click to expand...


No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kids.. Mark Foley doesn't think sexting children deserves jail time..
> 
> 
> And Hannity pretty much just lets him get away with saying it.. Wow. Family values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
Click to expand...


Hey, fuckstain...  Your post *was *deflection... 

You can whine all you want, but it was 100% pure deflection...  25 points...

Also known as "Yeah, but what about this other guy?"...

Congrats, douche...


----------



## B. Kidd

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kids.. Mark Foley doesn't think sexting children deserves jail time..
> 
> 
> And Hannity pretty much just lets him get away with saying it.. Wow. Family values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
Click to expand...


Nice 'waffle' Cal. You called for Weiner to step down AFTER initially believing it was a 'Breitbart string job'.


----------



## Cal

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuckstain...  Your post *was *deflection...
> 
> You can whine all you want, but it was 100% pure deflection...  25 points...
> 
> Also known as "Yeah, but what about this other guy?"...
> 
> Congrats, douche...
Click to expand...


Wrong. Deflection is never addressing the person/topic at hand, while going after someone else. Not what I did. Weiner and Vitter should resign. I've seen several Democrats say that.. but Rethuglicans seem content to only call on Weiner to step down. I have no problem with that.. nor do I have a problem with their calls for recievers of money from Weiner to return it.. But you have to be consistant across the line. What about John Boehner donating $5,000 to the re-election campaign of David Vitter?.. 

You fucktards have proven yourselves to be partisan pieces of shit.

The Mark Foley thing.. I just didn't wanna start another thread, just to have it merged.


----------



## Cal

B. Kidd said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice 'waffle' Cal. You called for Weiner to step down AFTER initially believing it was a 'Breitbart string job'.
Click to expand...


And? I believed a man who has never given me reason not to.. over a piece of shit scum bag that goes around editing video tapes and stringing people up for a living?.. Yup, I did. 

But I also admitted where I was wrong. True story .

Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..

Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuckstain...  Your post *was *deflection...
> 
> You can whine all you want, but it was 100% pure deflection...  25 points...
> 
> Also known as "Yeah, but what about this other guy?"...
> 
> Congrats, douche...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Deflection is never addressing the person/topic at hand, while going after someone else. Not what I did. Weiner and Vitter should resign. I've seen several Democrats say that.. but Rethuglicans seem content to only call on Weiner to step down. I have no problem with that.. nor do I have a problem with their calls for recievers of money from Weiner to return it.. But you have to be consistant across the line. What about John Boehner donating $5,000 to the re-election campaign of David Vitter?..
> 
> You fucktards have proven yourselves to be partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> The Mark Foley thing.. I just didn't wanna start another thread, just to have it merged.
Click to expand...


Pointing to the failures of others when the topic at hand is your boy's failure is deflection...

25 points...

Congrats, you partisan hack assfuck...


----------



## B. Kidd

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*
> 
> This post has earned you *25 Deflection Points*!  Collect them and trade them in for valuable prizes!
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuckstain...  Your post *was *deflection...
> 
> You can whine all you want, but it was 100% pure deflection...  25 points...
> 
> Also known as "Yeah, but what about this other guy?"...
> 
> Congrats, douche...
Click to expand...


And he waffle'd on his deflection denial.
What a hoot!


----------



## saveliberty

Sounded like he was owning his position as it progressed.  Better than just sticking to a position when it has been proven false no?

The error here seems to be tying Weiner's resignation to what someone else does or does not do.


----------



## Cal

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuckstain...  Your post *was *deflection...
> 
> You can whine all you want, but it was 100% pure deflection...  25 points...
> 
> Also known as "Yeah, but what about this other guy?"...
> 
> Congrats, douche...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Deflection is never addressing the person/topic at hand, while going after someone else. Not what I did. Weiner and Vitter should resign. I've seen several Democrats say that.. but Rethuglicans seem content to only call on Weiner to step down. I have no problem with that.. nor do I have a problem with their calls for recievers of money from Weiner to return it.. But you have to be consistant across the line. What about John Boehner donating $5,000 to the re-election campaign of David Vitter?..
> 
> You fucktards have proven yourselves to be partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> The Mark Foley thing.. I just didn't wanna start another thread, just to have it merged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing to the failures of others when the topic at hand is your boy's failure is deflection...
> 
> 25 points...
> 
> Congrats, you partisan hack assfuck...
Click to expand...


Nope.. It's called pointing out the hypocricy of you.. and the whole right-wing movement. Talk about deflection.. Jeez! I've seen you deflect more times than I can count! I'm not deflecting.. Weiner should GO! < - Addressing the point at hand.. So should Vitter < - Pointing out your blatant hypocricy. 

You're the partisan fucktard.. How about some consistancy?!.. Do you even know what that is?.. 

What a dumbass.


----------



## Cal

Cal said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deflection, asshat. If you'd read through my posts on this thread, you'd see where I've called for Weiner to step down.. and David Vitter as well. Consistancy: something you wouldn't know about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 'waffle' Cal. You called for Weiner to step down AFTER initially believing it was a 'Breitbart string job'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? I believed a man who has never given me reason not to.. over a piece of shit scum bag that goes around editing video tapes and stringing people up for a living?.. Yup, I did.
> 
> But I also admitted where I was wrong. True story .
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..
> 
> *Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.*
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Deflection is never addressing the person/topic at hand, while going after someone else. Not what I did. Weiner and Vitter should resign. I've seen several Democrats say that.. but Rethuglicans seem content to only call on Weiner to step down. I have no problem with that.. nor do I have a problem with their calls for recievers of money from Weiner to return it.. But you have to be consistant across the line. What about John Boehner donating $5,000 to the re-election campaign of David Vitter?..
> 
> You fucktards have proven yourselves to be partisan pieces of shit.
> 
> The Mark Foley thing.. I just didn't wanna start another thread, just to have it merged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing to the failures of others when the topic at hand is your boy's failure is deflection...
> 
> 25 points...
> 
> Congrats, you partisan hack assfuck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. It's called pointing out the hypocricy of you.. and the whole right-wing movement. Talk about deflection.. Jeez! I've seen you deflect more times than I can count! I'm not deflecting.. Weiner should GO! < - Addressing the point at hand.. So should Vitter < - Pointing out your blatant hypocricy.
> 
> You're the partisan fucktard.. How about some consistancy?!.. Do you even know what that is?..
> 
> What a dumbass.
Click to expand...


You just deflected to an entire subset of the population.  Kind of your own worse enemy move in my opinion.  Try again?


----------



## lehr

boedicca said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your link is invisible bro...unless you quote.then you see it, only then..
> 
> 
> 
> Click the link ...hilarious!
> No Sheeples Here: Weinergate: Teensy Weensy Anthony Weiner, That Is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  The pic at the link is a hoot:
Click to expand...


weiner can not resign !  - where would he find a job !   - communists like him and obama never did an honest days work in their lives - they all like to pass laws on how we must live and collect their govt. checks


----------



## boedicca

Because Vitter has nothing to do with Weiner's behavior.

Holding Weiner accountable for his behavior does not mean we should go through a witch hunt and find reasons to punish other people for things that happened long ago.

If you want an example of how Weiner should have been treated:  CHRIS LEE.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 'waffle' Cal. You called for Weiner to step down AFTER initially believing it was a 'Breitbart string job'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? I believed a man who has never given me reason not to.. over a piece of shit scum bag that goes around editing video tapes and stringing people up for a living?.. Yup, I did.
> 
> But I also admitted where I was wrong. True story .
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..
> 
> *Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



So what does Mark Foley have to do with the topic at hand...??

You really are a dumbfuck, Captian Deflection....


----------



## Dr.House

saveliberty said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing to the failures of others when the topic at hand is your boy's failure is deflection...
> 
> 25 points...
> 
> Congrats, you partisan hack assfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. It's called pointing out the hypocricy of you.. and the whole right-wing movement. Talk about deflection.. Jeez! I've seen you deflect more times than I can count! I'm not deflecting.. Weiner should GO! < - Addressing the point at hand.. So should Vitter < - Pointing out your blatant hypocricy.
> 
> You're the partisan fucktard.. How about some consistancy?!.. Do you even know what that is?..
> 
> What a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just deflected to an entire subset of the population.  Kind of your own worse enemy move in my opinion.  Try again?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cal

boedicca said:


> Because Vitter has nothing to do with Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Holding Weiner accountable for his behavior does not mean we should go through a witch hunt and find reasons to punish other people for things that happened long ago.
> 
> *If you want an example of how Weiner should have been treated:  CHRIS LEE*.



I'm not trying to. I'm pointing out that the same Republicans.. (Eric Cantor, the RNC Chair.. etc..) that are calling for a Weiner resignation.. They won't say a bad thing about Vitter.. and even when it all came out.. and _he_ lied about it.. then it was proven true.. Cantor still never called for him to resign. Funny how it's different when it's a Democrat.

& I absolutely agree.. But you do know those who recieved Chris Lee's money didn't return it? 

Weiner should've resigned right away.. but the double standard carried forth by the right-wing and our "Liberal media" is astounding.


----------



## Dr.House

boedicca said:


> Because Vitter has nothing to do with Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Holding Weiner accountable for his behavior does not mean we should go through a witch hunt and find reasons to punish other people for things that happened long ago.
> 
> If you want an example of how Weiner should have been treated:  CHRIS LEE.



Apparently, Captain Deflection's venn diagram has the actions of Weiner intersecting with the actions of Vitter...

...but then again, Captain Deflection isn't the smartest lib here...


----------



## saveliberty

Somebody forgot to take down the rational thought post flag again.  Honest, I'd been completely partisan if it was down.


----------



## Cal

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? I believed a man who has never given me reason not to.. over a piece of shit scum bag that goes around editing video tapes and stringing people up for a living?.. Yup, I did.
> 
> But I also admitted where I was wrong. True story .
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..
> 
> *Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what does Mark Foley have to do with the topic at hand...??
> 
> You really are a dumbfuck, Captian Deflection....
Click to expand...


Deflection my ass. Consistancy and deflection are two different things.. but.. who am I kidding?.. I'm talking to a piece of shit partisan that doesn't know his ass.. or consistancy.. from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does Mark Foley have to do with the topic at hand...??
> 
> You really are a dumbfuck, Captian Deflection....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection my ass. Consistancy and deflection are two different things.. but.. who am I kidding?.. I'm talking to a piece of shit partisan that doesn't know his ass.. or consistancy.. from a hole in the ground.
Click to expand...


Nice punt, Captain Deflection....

Just another skill you have.....lol


----------



## Cal

Dr.House said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what does Mark Foley have to do with the topic at hand...??
> 
> You really are a dumbfuck, Captian Deflection....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection my ass. Consistancy and deflection are two different things.. but.. who am I kidding?.. I'm talking to a piece of shit partisan that doesn't know his ass.. or consistancy.. from a hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice punt, Captain Deflection....
> 
> Just another skill you have.....lol
Click to expand...


Translation = You ain't got nothin'.


----------



## boedicca

Cal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Vitter has nothing to do with Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Holding Weiner accountable for his behavior does not mean we should go through a witch hunt and find reasons to punish other people for things that happened long ago.
> 
> *If you want an example of how Weiner should have been treated:  CHRIS LEE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to. I'm pointing out that the same Republicans.. (Eric Cantor, the RNC Chair.. etc..) that are calling for a Weiner resignation.. They won't say a bad thing about Vitter.. and even when it all came out.. and _he_ lied about it.. then it was proven true.. Cantor still never called for him to resign. Funny how it's different when it's a Democrat.
> 
> & I absolutely agree.. But you do know those who recieved Chris Lee's money didn't return it?
> 
> Weiner should've resigned right away.. but the double standard carried forth by the right-wing and our "Liberal media" is astounding.
Click to expand...



I've said it before, I'll say it again.  The GOP has not been perfectly consistent, but more GOP has been much more aggressive and successful in getting members involved in scandals to resign.  The Dems continue to coverup and ignore far worse things than sex scandals - Dodd, Frank, Rangel, and Waters, and their financial fraud/abuse of power come to mind.

The accusations that Vitter used a prostitute in the 1990s were never proven with documentation, and he was never charged with a crime.  A name appearing on a list (anybody could give a false name) is not enough.

Again, Chris Lee, a much more recent and comparable situation to Weiner's was gone in FOUR HOURS.


----------



## Dr.House

Cal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection my ass. Consistancy and deflection are two different things.. but.. who am I kidding?.. I'm talking to a piece of shit partisan that doesn't know his ass.. or consistancy.. from a hole in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice punt, Captain Deflection....
> 
> Just another skill you have.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation = You ain't got nothin'.
Click to expand...


Anything beats your deflection, Captain....lol


----------



## Cal

boedicca said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Vitter has nothing to do with Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Holding Weiner accountable for his behavior does not mean we should go through a witch hunt and find reasons to punish other people for things that happened long ago.
> 
> *If you want an example of how Weiner should have been treated:  CHRIS LEE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to. I'm pointing out that the same Republicans.. (Eric Cantor, the RNC Chair.. etc..) that are calling for a Weiner resignation.. They won't say a bad thing about Vitter.. and even when it all came out.. and _he_ lied about it.. then it was proven true.. Cantor still never called for him to resign. Funny how it's different when it's a Democrat.
> 
> & I absolutely agree.. But you do know those who recieved Chris Lee's money didn't return it?
> 
> Weiner should've resigned right away.. but the double standard carried forth by the right-wing and our "Liberal media" is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again.  The GOP has not been perfectly consistent, but more GOP has been much more aggressive and successful in getting members involved in scandals to resign.  The Dems continue to coverup and ignore far worse things than sex scandals - Dodd, Frank, Rangel, and Waters, and their financial fraud/abuse of power come to mind.
> 
> The accusations that Vitter used a prostitute in the 1990s were never proven with documentation, and he was never charged with a crime.  A name appearing on a list (anybody could give a false name) is not enough.
> 
> Again, Chris Lee, a much more recent and comparable situation to Weiner's was gone in FOUR HOURS.
Click to expand...


.. 

Louisiana's Sen. Vitter admits link to `D.C. Madam' - Orlando Sentinel



> WASHINGTON -- A Republican U.S. senator from Louisiana apologized Monday night for "a very serious sin in my past" after his telephone number appeared among those associated with an escort service operated by the so-called D.C. Madam



Vitter fucking admitted to it.. Lmao. After lying of course.. Just like Weiner..


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cal said:


> I'm not trying to. I'm pointing out that the same Republicans.. (Eric Cantor, the RNC Chair.. etc..) that are calling for a Weiner resignation.. They won't say a bad thing about Vitter..



Why should they?

Did Vitter go on TV and claim that he never saw a hooker? That someone had to have HACKED the list to put his name on it? Did he claim it was all a conspiracy cooked up by Keith Olbermoron to smear him?

Nice attempt at deflection, but it fails on every level.

Maybe you can serve your party by threatening voters at the poll with a nightstick - because you sure aren't doing much good here....


----------



## lehr

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really the truth is "Who cares?"
> 
> But because the Dums have made this kind of nonsense the basis for their attacks on the GOP it is delightful to see them hoist by their own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the point.
> 
> The Dems have played this game for a long time.    It's quite amusing to see Karma Bitch Slap them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you mean like the time they impeached a President for a blow job?
> 
> Oh wait..that was the republicans.
Click to expand...


im glad you think a blow job is a joke - i hope klinton enjoyed it - many people lost their lives because of it !


lewinski goes before the grand jury - klinton bombed the sudan and afghan - killing many people and hitting an aspirin factory

impeachment vote -  klinton bombed iraq on a weekend when saddam was obeying the inspectors -  he killed a janitor !

rape charge and selling secrets to red china hit the news - - klinton bombed kosovo at 30,000 ft. killing many innocent people 

" OUR NATION BETRAYED "   by garland  favorito 

"yugoslavia became the 4th. country to be bombed by klinton at the peak of one of his scandals "  p. vi

" klintons bombings increased u.s. reputation as a terror country and drained our cruise missile supply "   p. 132

" klintons bombings occured against the will of the people who lost control of their government "  p. 133

" if klinton was to be removed  - it would have to be by suprise because of the danger he posed in bombing countries to avoid impeachment "  p. 82

klinton let bin laden go 2 times because he was too busy with the lewinski scandal - 3000 americans died because klinton got a blow job - today he is treated like a rock star - looking over his glasses at people like he is some kind of elder statesman - 

all klinton is is a 60s communist anti-war pervert


----------



## boedicca

Yes, he lied.   But the situation is not the same as Weiner's. 

Somebody dug up dirt on him from years' earlier.   Weiner was caught "live"; as was Chris Lee.

Chris Lee resigned within four hours.  Weiner went on Liar's Tour of the Major Media.

Vitter is old news at this point - and what he did was less egregious than Clinton's Lewinsky Affair, which the Dems defended as being Private Business.   There's no evidence that Vitter received blow jobs from a prostitute in his Congressional office while talking on the phone handling government business.


----------



## lehr

PoliticalChic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a bigger problem for Rep. Weiner than politics!
> 
> "But I'm intrigued with Anthony Weiner who, in July, married a devout Muslim woman who has kept her Islamic faith. (I don't know if he adopted Islam but she has not become Jewish)."
> MJ Rosenberg: Weiner (with Muslim Wife) Won't Say Mosque Is Okay
> 
> ...Remember their motto: ...what happens in Weiner-mosque, stays in Weiner-mosque....along with your hands.
Click to expand...


weiner will be ok !   - communist women are starting to protect him now - this low life has given many votes to leftists - they only say they want him to step down -   they do not mean it -  all that counts to communist demokrats is (SEATS OF POWER) - only useless republicans keep running away from their seats of power !


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Yes, he lied.   But the situation is not the same as Weiner's.
> 
> Somebody dug up dirt on him from years' earlier.   Weiner was caught "live"; as was Chris Lee.
> 
> Chris Lee resigned within four hours.  Weiner went on Liar's Tour of the Major Media.
> 
> Vitter is old news at this point - and what he did was less egregious than Clinton's Lewinsky Affair, which the Dems defended as being Private Business.   There's no evidence that Vitter received blow jobs from a prostitute in his Congressional office while talking on the phone handling government business.



But Vitter is useful in the 'who's is blackest' game, the "he started it" game, the "he did it too" game and "you can't accuse anybody of anything if you've ever done it yourself" game.  Since none are without sin and all have fallen short, it is a very useful tactic for lowering the bar until you don't require any form of veracity, character, or virtue from those elected to high office.


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## boedicca

Vitter went to a prostitute around the time Clinton was getting serviced by an intern.

Let's just call it even and move on.




Which bring us back to WeinerGate.


----------



## Dr.House

boedicca said:


> Vitter went to a prostitute around the time Clinton was getting serviced by a prostitute.
> 
> Let's just call it even and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bring us back to WeinerGate.



I apologize for my cartoon deflection...


----------



## saveliberty

The only theory I see here is the, you can clean the cesspool while leaving the cess in it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Cal, I'm sure you are a good liberal chum.......for a great white feeding attack.


----------



## saveliberty

B. Kidd said:


> Cal, I'm sure you are a good liberal chum.......for a great white feeding attack.



Fank you, sorry my mouf is full.  <burp>


----------



## gautama

Cal said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..
> 
> *Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.*
Click to expand...


Cal, the LIEberrhoidal Fucktard who either can't read.....or, is in such a state of denial that his brain has turned into a bag of shit:

In at least a *DOZEN POSTS, and quite a few RECENTLY*, I posted either the identical or similar questions and/or statements *WITH THE SAME MESSAGE* as follows by me, and/or the Wicked Jester.


I still say that my suggestion of: if Vitter goes down, so does WHOREMASTER MLK's bogus PC National Holiday goes down......restoring that National Holiday back to the Father of our Country: George Washington.

That is a CHECKMATE to the comparison of the Pervert Weanie Weiner's PERVERTED LYING DEBACLE to a NORMAL but illicit relationship of Vitter.

Here is the Wicked Jester's comment, along the same lines:

"What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?

........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF."

*THE MESSAGE YOU LIEBERRHOID IDIOT:

IF YOU CLAMOUR FOR VITTER'S REMOVAL THEN WE SAY:

POSTHUMOUSLY REMOVE THE DEM ICONS OF MORALITY JFK,  FROM HIS PRESIDENCY AND THE PC SAINT MLK FROM HAVING HIS NATIONAL HOLIDAY......AND RESTORE THAT HOLIDAY BACK TO THE FATHER OF OUR COUNTRY, GEORGE WASHINGTON !!!! *


----------



## B. Kidd

gautama said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, since you're so eager..
> 
> *Why aren't Republicans also calling for the resignation of Vitter?.. I'm a bit confuzzled on that. I think both should go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cal, the LIEberrhoidal Fucktard who either can't read.....or, is in such a state of denial that his brain has turned into a bag of shit:
> 
> In at least a *DOZEN POSTS, and quite a few RECENTLY*, I posted either the identical or similar questions and/or statements *WITH THE SAME MESSAGE* as follows by me, and/or the Wicked Jester.
> 
> 
> I still say that my suggestion of: if Vitter goes down, so does WHOREMASTER MLK's bogus PC National Holiday goes down......restoring that National Holiday back to the Father of our Country: George Washington.
> 
> That is a CHECKMATE to the comparison of the Pervert Weanie Weiner's PERVERTED LYING DEBACLE to a NORMAL but illicit relationship of Vitter.
> 
> Here is the Wicked Jester's comment, along the same lines:
> 
> "What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?
> 
> ........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF."
> 
> *THE MESSAGE YOU LIEBERRHOID IDIOT:
> 
> IF YOU CLAMOUR FOR VITTER'S REMOVAL THEN WE SAY:
> 
> POSTHUMOUSLY REMOVE THE DEM ICONS OF MORALITY JFK,  FROM HIS PRESIDENCY AND THE PC SAINT MLK FROM HAVING HIS NATIONAL HOLIDAY......AND RESTORE THAT HOLIDAY BACK TO THE FATHER OF OUR COUNTRY, GEORGE WASHINGTON !!!! *
Click to expand...



Hey gautama.........


. You remind me of those incessant chattering dentures in that classic 3 Stooges episode where they were calling "Dr. Moe, Dr. Larry, Dr. Curly'.


----------



## bripat9643




----------



## bripat9643




----------



## bripat9643




----------



## bripat9643




----------



## bripat9643




----------



## bripat9643




----------



## boedicca

Bill is Not Happy with Weiner:

_During a report on growing calls for Anthony Weiner to resign from Congress on Thursday's NBC Today, Politico's Maggie Haberman noted how former President Bill Clinton was particularly troubled by the sex scandal: "Bill Clinton is very unhappy with Anthony Weiner right now. The Clintons are not thrilled with this."

Congressional correspondent Luke Russert had described how "Among those Weiner has turned to since the scandal has broke is former President Bill Clinton, a close friend who presided at the Congressman's wedding and has referred to Weiner's wife [Huma Abedian] as his second daughter."

Following Russert's report, new co-host Ann Curry spoke with foreign affairs correspondent Andrea Mitchell about how Hillary Clinton was reacting to the scandal: "It's been reported that her [Abedin's] boss has been advising her. How do you think that's playing out, given that her boss is Hillary Clinton and she's been in the spotlight for this kind of thing before?"_

Read more: NBC Touts Bill Clinton&#039;s Unhappiness with Embarrassment of Weiner Sex Scandal | NewsBusters.org


----------



## gautama

B. Kidd said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal, the LIEberrhoidal Fucktard who either can't read.....or, is in such a state of denial that his brain has turned into a bag of shit:
> 
> In at least a *DOZEN POSTS, and quite a few RECENTLY*, I posted either the identical or similar questions and/or statements *WITH THE SAME MESSAGE* as follows by me, and/or the Wicked Jester.
> 
> 
> I still say that my suggestion of: if Vitter goes down, so does WHOREMASTER MLK's bogus PC National Holiday goes down......restoring that National Holiday back to the Father of our Country: George Washington.
> 
> That is a CHECKMATE to the comparison of the Pervert Weanie Weiner's PERVERTED LYING DEBACLE to a NORMAL but illicit relationship of Vitter.
> 
> Here is the Wicked Jester's comment, along the same lines:
> 
> "What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?
> 
> ........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF."
> 
> *THE MESSAGE YOU LIEBERRHOID IDIOT:
> 
> IF YOU CLAMOUR FOR VITTER'S REMOVAL THEN WE SAY:
> 
> POSTHUMOUSLY REMOVE THE DEM ICONS OF MORALITY JFK,  FROM HIS PRESIDENCY AND THE PC SAINT MLK FROM HAVING HIS NATIONAL HOLIDAY......AND RESTORE THAT HOLIDAY BACK TO THE FATHER OF OUR COUNTRY, GEORGE WASHINGTON !!!! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gautama.........
> 
> 
> . You remind me of those incessant chattering dentures in that classic 3 Stooges episode where they were calling "Dr. Moe, Dr. Larry, Dr. Curly'.
Click to expand...


 Lieiberrhoid's insignificant fart and mental adolescent Kid(d):

Your insignificant fart not only dodges the whole issue, but shows how ridiculously lame and desperate you are in coming up with any shit that is even remotely either apropos or funny.......and this idiotic comment, in no way deflects from the fact that you LIEberrhoidal arseholes *STILL* don't have a cogent response to the same repetitive statement/or questions.


----------



## Seawytch

Too Tall said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter was in the House of Representatives in 2001. He is now a Senator. His screwing around was not discovered by that great investigative reporter, Larry Flynt, until 2007. The Huffington Post, as is always the case, prints so called facts so idiots can go on a rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the excuse for vitter is that he f-d prostitutes while in the Congressional office position and that was OKAY because he now is a Senator????
> 
> fyi, the Democrats in office DID NOT call for vitter's resignation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall saying it was OK.  Perhaps you will link to where I said that.  I also have NOT called for Wiener to resign.  I want him to stay in office and let his constituents vote him back in or out of office.  That is what happened to Vitter.
> 
> My theory on the Senate Democrats not calling for Vitter to resign, if that is really true, is there were a few of them that the list Larry Flynt, that great American moral figure, had with their names on it. Larry only published the names of Republicans.
Click to expand...


The reason Larry Flynt only cared about Republicans caught with their pants down is for the hypocrisy...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hypocrites?
> 
> And the sky is blue?
> 
> No. Can't be.
> 
> The sky changes colors every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just like the Democrats, right?
Click to expand...


yeah...sometimes I think there is a missing "h" in his username....


----------



## boedicca

Oh.Mi.Gawd:


_"A Muslim woman from Saudi Arabia and a Jewish native of Brooklyn &#8212; 'the future of the world to be.'"
That was Bill Clinton's wedding toast to Huma Abedin and Anthony Weiner last July.

Oh, that's an unfortunate prophecy for the world! _


Althouse: "A Muslim woman from Saudi Arabia and a Jewish native of Brooklyn &#8212; 'the future of the world to be.'"


----------



## B. Kidd

Calling Dr. Moe, Dr. Larry, Dr. gautama!

So you saw that episode. (Hee-hee-hee!)


----------



## xsited1

Exclusive: Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware Draw Police Attention - FoxNews.com

This is breaking news so who knows if anything will come of it.  If true, I guess we can still make fun of Weiner while he's in jail.


----------



## martybegan

huh huh, huh huh huh..... wiener....... huh huh, huh huh huh.


----------



## boedicca

But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?

Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.


----------



## xsited1

boedicca said:


> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.



I forgot his wife is pregnant.  Anybody know who the father is?


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.








Maybe you should have a seat over there......


----------



## Provocateur

xsited1 said:


> Exclusive: Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware Draw Police Attention - FoxNews.com
> 
> This is breaking news so who knows if anything will come of it.  If true, I guess we can still make fun of Weiner while he's in jail.



So at his press conference we he discussed the "risk" that some of his contacts were underaged, he was referring to the risk of getting caught.


Shock.


----------



## Provocateur

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have a seat over there......
Click to expand...


----------



## Provocateur

xsited1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his wife is pregnant.  Anybody know who the father is?
Click to expand...


Hillary.


----------



## Smash_Hits

If this is true, it will only solidify the fact that I now fucking loathe Weiner. Jesus, I went from admiring the man to hating him in about two days. However, I am taking it with a grain of salt, because it is Fox, and it does seem skimpy on evidence.


----------



## Truthmatters

do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?

Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.


----------



## boedicca

From The Smoking Gun:

_Anthony Weiner&#8217;s superhero delusions were not limited to the Las Vegas blackjack dealer to whom he lustily wrote last year about his cape, tights, and search for a &#8220;sidekick.&#8221;

In private Twitter messages last month to a Delaware high school student, Weiner told of butting heads with Republican congressional opponents. Describing how he returned fire at his political foes, Weiner told the 17-year-old girl, &#8220;I came back strong. Large. In charge. Tights and cape shit.&#8221;

The girl shared Weiner&#8217;s tweets with acquaintances and posted his tights/capes quote on her Tumblr blog, along with the notation, &#8220;My favorite congressman <3.&#8221;

The teenager&#8217;s Tumblr page has since been deleted, and her parents did not respond to TSG messages left at their home._

Delusional Superhero Anthony Weiner Liked Telling The Ladies About His Cape, Tights | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.



You mean, like the fact that the police went to a high school junior's house to ask her what he was tweeting her after he started following her on Twitter?  Those facts?  


Hack.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.





This is pretty funny coming from somebody with a posting record filled with links to Mediamatters and Wikipedia as FACTS.


----------



## Wolfmoon

xsited1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his wife is pregnant. Anybody know who the father is?
Click to expand...

 
IMO, To answer your question, King Abdullah from Saudi Arabia is the father she was artificially inseminated and she is still a virgin.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Wolfmoon said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really...it's just a Private Family Matter between Weiner and Huma...and didn't you know they're preggers?
> 
> Never mind all those potential underage girls behind the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his wife is pregnant. Anybody know who the father is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, To answer your question, King Abdullah from Saudi Arabia is the father she was artificially inseminated and she is still a virgin.
Click to expand...


A virgin birth to the wife of a Jew?

I saw that movie.


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny coming from somebody with a posting record filled with links to Mediamatters and Wikipedia as FACTS.
Click to expand...


what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.

Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.

Now tell me what Brietbart does.


There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?

I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Report: Police talking to 17-year-old girl about online chats with Weiner
_Two officers from the New Castle County Police Department arrived at the girl&#8217;s home around 4:30 p.m. and asked to speak with the girl&#8217;s mother about the daughter&#8217;s contact with Weiner. Another officer appeared at the home a short time later. _

_A FoxNews.com reporter was at the home when the police arrived._
_The girl, whose name is being withheld because she is a minor, told FoxNews.com, &#8220;I&#8217;m doing OK.&#8221;_

_The police left the home after about 30 minutes, followed by the daughter and mother, who left in a separate car. It was not clear if the mother and daughter were going to continue the conversation with police at another location_.


http://youtu.be/fPA36R_3mkI​


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiner the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

New Rep Weiner  song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8LSVcx6cUY]YouTube - &#x202a;Nat King Cole Too Young&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny coming from somebody with a posting record filled with links to Mediamatters and Wikipedia as FACTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.
> 
> Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.
> 
> Now tell me what Brietbart does.
> 
> 
> There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?
> 
> I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.
Click to expand...




All they did was report that the police talked to a girl and her mother, you sad little sack of sorry soot.


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny coming from somebody with a posting record filled with links to Mediamatters and Wikipedia as FACTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.
> 
> Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.
> 
> Now tell me what Brietbart does.
> 
> 
> *There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?*
> 
> I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.
Click to expand...


Nobody claimed that hack.  The only thing mentioned is that she is being questioned.


Try less knee jerk idiocy.


----------



## Trajan

I just have a last opinion of this thing Id like to share, and that is, if Weiner were a nice guy, he might just get a pass. 

Take old Charley Rangel, one of the original Hail fellows well met [sic]

Hes a schmoozer, smooth,  crafty and amiable, he makes it hard , even though you may disagree with him, to dislike him, no small amount of succor when the shit hits the fanI can name several other examples, but you get the picture. 

Weiner? Hes a schmuck;  arrogant, obnoxious, bombastic.look at just last weeks behavior, the way he spoke to reporters,  the way he comes off *shrugs* and so it goes.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Provocateur said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny coming from somebody with a posting record filled with links to Mediamatters and Wikipedia as FACTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.
> 
> Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.
> 
> Now tell me what Brietbart does.
> 
> 
> *There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?*
> 
> I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody claimed that hack. The only thing mentioned is that she is being questioned.
> 
> 
> Try less knee jerk idiocy.
Click to expand...

 

Exactly!

I'm sure he was reaching out to her....politically...


----------



## Provocateur

Trajan said:


> I just have a last opinion of this thing Id like to share, and that is, if Weiner were a nice guy, he might just get a pass.
> 
> Take old Charley Rangel, one of the original Hail fellows well met [sic]
> 
> Hes a schmoozer, smooth,  crafty and amiable, he makes it hard , even though you may disagree with him, to dislike him, no small amount of succor when the shit hits the fanI can name several other examples, but you get the picture.
> 
> Weiner? Hes a schmuck;  arrogant, obnoxious, bombastic.look at just last weeks behavior, the way he spoke to reporters,  the way he comes off *shrugs* and so it goes.



He's certainly been his own worst enemy.


----------



## boedicca

Reminds me of a thread I started about Rangel last year....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/142879-rangels-tragic-end.html


----------



## boedicca

Reminds me of a thread I started about Rangel last year....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/142879-rangels-tragic-end.html


----------



## Neotrotsky

Provocateur said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a last opinion of this thing Id like to share, and that is, if Weiner were a nice guy, he might just get a pass.
> 
> Take old Charley Rangel, one of the original Hail fellows well met [sic]
> 
> Hes a schmoozer, smooth, crafty and amiable, he makes it hard , even though you may disagree with him, to dislike him, no small amount of succor when the shit hits the fanI can name several other examples, but you get the picture.
> 
> Weiner? Hes a schmuck; arrogant, obnoxious, bombastic.look at just last weeks behavior, the way he spoke to reporters, the way he comes off *shrugs* and so it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's certainly been his own worst enemy.
Click to expand...

 

Very true and the longer he stays on - the best thing for the Republicans

Of course, on this angle we should wait till all the facts are out but


Is there really any compelling reason for a middle-aged congressman to be initiating private chats with a teenager?   The girl apparently claims that Weiner contacted her first

Even if nothing happened, it still shows a low level of appreciation on his part for his position and a skill set that needs to be questioned


----------



## lehr

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Sarah Palin's Account was hacked.   I don't know how hard it is to hack twitter.  It does happen.
> 
> I can see no reason why he would do this.   I am inclined to believe him.   He has been in politics forever.  He knows better.
> But  he is also a liberal politician, which means he is pretty lame when it comes to security issues.  So I think it perfectly reasonable to be as lax as in his personal security as he is on national security.
> So I am sure he has an easily hackable password.  And someone found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were doing great for the first two paragraphs, which i agree with. But then you lapsed into rightwingnut false characterizations...
> 
> bummer.
Click to expand...


you quote springsteen???  he is the jerk who sang - " we went to viet-nam to kill the yellow man !"   - typical amerikan leftie !  we went to viet-nam to save the yellow man - the communist peace movement stood in our way


----------



## lehr

gautama said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes. And Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case...then WHERE was this level of criticism from the Reicht during their EF-ups?!??
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't "remember the Vitter tihng" selective memory is a MFer! Vitter didn't have a chance to lie, the FACTS came out BEFORE his response. The point is 1, there was NO ReichtWing criticms, no calls for him to resign. 2. In fact when he returned to Senate, he was met with a standing ovation.
> 
> So much for ReichtWing morality, but we all knew that was a joke anyway.
> 
> This is because he's a damn good Congressman. He's serving his constuency well. In this age of a bunch of do-nothing, know-nothing Corporate bought and controlled hucksters and crooks...do you blame them?
> 
> In ReichtWing World...that's how it works.
> 
> LoL indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose DA's should stop prosecuting child molesters because Ravi and the Loony Liberal MSM will accuse them of being perverts for presenting evidence.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide PROOF of the last DA that has evidence aka images that were leaked to the public, particulary via ReichtWing Hate Radio.
> 
> Hmmmm....!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go again......the Black Racist LIEberrhoid *PSYCHO* MarcATL who venerates the documented convicted felon, and established PIMP MalcomX, who used to brutally beat his white prostitutes like pinnyattas .......... has the unmitigated and unadulterated gall to pass judgment on senator Vitter who fucked a woman and paid for it (some may say a NORMAL ACT)....albeit it being an illegal act, but apologized and faced with the issue, immediately confessed it.......which incidentally the GREAT & SAINTLY MLK venerated by the Nation and having a National Holiday dedicated to him,  this known WHOREMASTER par excellence with FBI files on him YARDS THICK, is basking in Eternal PC Sainthood.
> 
> If we equate a Sen Vitter to lewd LYING perverts like Weanie Weiner, I say, we put an end to this MLK farce and not only remove him from the list of National Holidays (this phoney replaced the Father of our Nation George Washington from the National Holiday list) .......... but also accord this MLK, this black WHOREMASTER par excellence (with a predilection for white prostitutes) a place in our History that he deserves : A negro WHOREMASTER who was intelligent enough to realize that negroes shouldn't feel that they are *ENTITLED* to anything but what their work and their character deserve.
Click to expand...


you got to b kidding -  republicans always run away = i like rep. studds (D) he had sex with a page - he refused to resign - he fought to keep his seat - when he walked into the house - he got a standing ovation ====


----------



## lehr

Zander said:


> Weiner is a classless, clueless, snail cocked moron. But please, please, let him stay in office. He's a yoke on the neck of every democrat right through 2012 and beyond- this one has legs- his freakin' name is WEINER! It's priceless. Please, please do not let Weiner resign.  We need him there!!



weiner is no yoke on the communist demokrats - he has done much damage to capitalism while in that seat -  demokrats r just going thru the motions when they say he has to resign - you do not think they r serious ?????


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Reminds me of a thread I started about Rangel last year....
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/142879-rangels-tragic-end.html



exactly, as your first line in that thread attests...

and it transcends  all lines...

pete rose was a pure jackass........ albert belle? jackass.  

how did it work out for them? pete, we know his deal, belle should have won at least 1 MVP probably 2...

mark mcguire? nice guy.....sammy sosa? nice guy....

*shrugs*


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.
> 
> Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.
> 
> Now tell me what Brietbart does.
> 
> 
> There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?
> 
> I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All they did was report that the police talked to a girl and her mother, you sad little sack of sorry soot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you speculated and decided to just take it upon yourself to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in
Click to expand...

 

Well, he IS talking to underage teenage girls. 

The police are investigation exactly what,,,


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner&#8217;s spokesman, Risa Heller, emails: &#8220;According to Congressman Weiner, his communications with this person were neither explicit nor indecent.&#8221;


One question, since we know Weiner lies, is he telling the truth now or lies
The Left trusts him, right?



Odds are he was just trying to put a good face on the Democratic Party for the young lady


----------



## Missourian

Truthmatters said:


> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.








​


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades

Say what you want about Rep Weiner
But he does take his pledge serious like the rest of the Left


YouTube - &#x202a;Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher&#39;s I Pledge Video&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Weiners spokesman, Risa Heller, emails: According to Congressman Weiner, his communications with this person were neither explicit nor indecent.
> 
> 
> One question, since we know Weiner lies, is he telling the truth now or lies
> The Left trusts him, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Odds are he was just trying to put a good face on the Democratic Party for the young lady





Well, there you go.

If he didn't have any communications, then why is his spokes person commenting on the nature of Weiner's communications with a teenager?

Riddle us this, TMN.


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> I just have a last opinion of this thing Id like to share, and that is, if Weiner were a nice guy, he might just get a pass.
> 
> Take old Charley Rangel, one of the original Hail fellows well met [sic]
> 
> Hes a schmoozer, smooth,  crafty and amiable, he makes it hard , even though you may disagree with him, to dislike him, no small amount of succor when the shit hits the fanI can name several other examples, but you get the picture.
> 
> Weiner? Hes a schmuck;  arrogant, obnoxious, bombastic.look at just last weeks behavior, the way he spoke to reporters,  the way he comes off *shrugs* and so it goes.



Nice guys and even arrogant losers shouldn't be contacting 17-year-old kids, y'know?

Police attention: Weiner's messages to 17-year-old girl whose name is not known since she is a minor

Loser. Pelosi's excusing him, too.

Morons.


----------



## Neotrotsky

TIP: Moonbattery


Separated at Birth?


----------



## Trajan

and now for a new twist...

please note I am bolding one portion here, it may just be what it appears chit chat....but...*shrugs*

Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware


NEW CASTLE, Del. -- Police here are investigating direct online communications between New York Rep. Anthony Weiner and a 17-year-old girl and are looking for any other young women who may be involved, though the nature of the communications wasn't immediately clear.

The police probe comes as Weiner, who is married, fends off calls from both sides of the aisle in Congress for him to quit after he admitted to lying about his inappropriate online and phone communications with a half dozen women.

*Weiner's interactions with the Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.*

Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner&#39;s Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com


----------



## Provocateur

Trajan said:


> and now for a new twist...
> 
> please note I am bolding one portion here, it may just be what it appears chit chat....but...*shrugs*
> 
> Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware
> 
> 
> NEW CASTLE, Del. -- Police here are investigating direct online communications between New York Rep. Anthony Weiner and a 17-year-old girl and are looking for any other young women who may be involved, though the nature of the communications wasn't immediately clear.
> 
> The police probe comes as Weiner, who is married, fends off calls from both sides of the aisle in Congress for him to quit after he admitted to lying about his inappropriate online and phone communications with a half dozen women.
> 
> *Weiner's interactions with the Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.*
> 
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com



Every 50 year old man should "friend" 17 year olds on twitter.  There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Wolfmoon

DOES YOUR CONGRESSPERSON HAVE A CRIMINAL RECORD?


----------



## Provocateur

Plasmaball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> what boggles the mind is you ignore that MM presents TAPE of people saying what they claimed they said.
> 
> Wiki is a decent source of knowledge and they also source their articles.
> 
> Now tell me what Brietbart does.
> 
> 
> There is NO fact in evidence that he said something compromising to this girl yet is there?
> 
> I think we can afford to wait for the real facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All they did was report that the police talked to a girl and her mother, you sad little sack of sorry soot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you speculated and decided to just take it upon yourself to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in
Click to expand...


*Sources close the student said the girl followed Weiner on Twitter after seeing him speak during a school trip to Washington on April 1. Weiner, after signing on to follow the girl's Twitter feed, direct-messaged the girl on April 13, the sources said, though it is not clear what other communication the two may have had between or after those dates. Weiner no longer follows the girl on Twitter.
*
Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner&#39;s Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com


Sure sounds made up, huh?


----------



## Foxfyre

Wolfmoon said:


> DOES YOUR CONGRESSPERSON HAVE A CRIMINAL RECORD?



   Our Congressional delegation not so much.  But I honestly do think having a record and a couple of DWIs is pretty much a requisite for getting elected to our state legislature.


----------



## Samson

Provocateur said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now for a new twist...
> 
> please note I am bolding one portion here, it may just be what it appears chit chat....but...*shrugs*
> 
> Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware
> 
> 
> NEW CASTLE, Del. -- Police here are investigating direct online communications between New York Rep. Anthony Weiner and a 17-year-old girl and are looking for any other young women who may be involved, though the nature of the communications wasn't immediately clear.
> 
> The police probe comes as Weiner, who is married, fends off calls from both sides of the aisle in Congress for him to quit after he admitted to lying about his inappropriate online and phone communications with a half dozen women.
> 
> *Weiner's interactions with the Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.*
> 
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 50 year old man should "friend" 17 year olds on twitter.  There is nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Top Democratic women tight·lipped on Weiner

_WASHINGTON  Pursed lips. Frosty glares. Polite demurrals. Icy silence. Women in politics are grappling with the distinctly unfunny choice of restraining themselves or letting rip what they really think about Rep. Anthony Weiner's X-rated online conduct and whether he belongs in Congress_.

_It was an apt illustration of the bind in which female lawmakers, particularly Democrats, find themselves as Weiner's tawdry saga unfolds. They represent a party trying to position itself as the best choice for women in the lead-up to the 2012 congressional and presidential elections, yet the most senior among them have not called outright for Weiner's resignation._​


----------



## Provocateur

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Top Democratic women tight·lipped on Weiner
> 
> _WASHINGTON  Pursed lips. Frosty glares. Polite demurrals. Icy silence. Women in politics are grappling with the distinctly unfunny choice of restraining themselves or letting rip what they really think about Rep. Anthony Weiner's X-rated online conduct and whether he belongs in Congress_.
> 
> _It was an apt illustration of the bind in which female lawmakers, particularly Democrats, find themselves as Weiner's tawdry saga unfolds. They represent a party trying to position itself as the best choice for women in the lead-up to the 2012 congressional and presidential elections, yet the most senior among them have not called outright for Weiner's resignation._​



Did you post this because of the "Tight-lipped on Weiner" part?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Provocateur said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Top Democratic women tight·lipped on Weiner
> _WASHINGTON &#8211; Pursed lips. Frosty glares. Polite demurrals. Icy silence. Women in politics are grappling with the distinctly unfunny choice of restraining themselves or letting rip what they really think about Rep. Anthony Weiner's X-rated online conduct and whether he belongs in Congress_.
> 
> _It was an apt illustration of the bind in which female lawmakers, particularly Democrats, find themselves as Weiner's tawdry saga unfolds. They represent a party trying to position itself as the best choice for women in the lead-up to the 2012 congressional and presidential elections, yet the most senior among them have not called outright for Weiner's resignation._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post this because of the "Tight-lipped on Weiner" part?
Click to expand...

 

I cannot say with certitude if that was my intention


----------



## freedombecki

Provocateur said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now for a new twist...
> 
> please note I am bolding one portion here, it may just be what it appears chit chat....but...*shrugs*
> 
> Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware
> 
> 
> NEW CASTLE, Del. -- Police here are investigating direct online communications between New York Rep. Anthony Weiner and a 17-year-old girl and are looking for any other young women who may be involved, though the nature of the communications wasn't immediately clear.
> 
> The police probe comes as Weiner, who is married, fends off calls from both sides of the aisle in Congress for him to quit after he admitted to lying about his inappropriate online and phone communications with a half dozen women.
> 
> *Weiner's interactions with the Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.*
> 
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 50 year old man should "friend" 17 year olds on twitter.  There is nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


Let's see here. Weiner's wife works for and is with Hillary Clinton, whose husband Bill used police to detain nubile young women in hotel rooms for his dalliances from time to time. The police questioned the 17-year-old girl, and Clinton's helper's husband, Senator Weiner who spoke with her is declared innocent by his own press secretary.

Do I get the drift that history is repeating itself again by politicians tapping police on the shoulder to do this or that to give one outcome or another?

What a bunch of morons we have running around in Washington.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiner's Fifth Sexting Partner Revealed

Text Message:

"Heart you, heart your passion, and as always, heart your balls!"


----------



## saveliberty

"At a news conference Monday, Weiner responded to mounting reports of inappropriate online communications by admitting he had sent lewd photos and sexually suggestive messages to six women through social networking sites over a three-year period.

Those women were all adults, "*to the best of my knowledge*," he said, though he admitted that he couldn't know for sure. "All I know is what they publish about themselves in social media," he said.



Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner&#39;s Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com

To the best of his knowledge?  My aren't we lawyered up?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Neotrotsky said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Top Democratic women tight·lipped on Weiner
> _WASHINGTON  Pursed lips. Frosty glares. Polite demurrals. Icy silence. Women in politics are grappling with the distinctly unfunny choice of restraining themselves or letting rip what they really think about Rep. Anthony Weiner's X-rated online conduct and whether he belongs in Congress_.
> 
> _It was an apt illustration of the bind in which female lawmakers, particularly Democrats, find themselves as Weiner's tawdry saga unfolds. They represent a party trying to position itself as the best choice for women in the lead-up to the 2012 congressional and presidential elections, yet the most senior among them have not called outright for Weiner's resignation._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post this because of the "Tight-lipped on Weiner" part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say with certitude if that was my intention
Click to expand...

 

Thanks for reminding me....




UPDATE:

Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's pull-out

_WASHINGTON  Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents._
_The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district._

_Weiner told a newspaper Thursday he would not resign. At least nine House members and three senators said he should quit._
_Two former Democratic Party chairmen also said he should resign._​


----------



## Rinata

CountofTuscany said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's nasty about it? In fact, what's wrong about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of us promoite family values, so we don't have any?? That's not nasty?? And this family values crap is over. The Republicans have made absolute fools of themselves trying to portray themselves as having such strong family values. Its been shown time and again that it is not true. Can you get that through your fat head, Brutta Donna???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I really want your ilk running this country.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I would certainly never want your approval.


----------



## xsited1

I hope that their newborn is not a boy.  Dick Weiner would be a tough life....or  yea, that's Weiner's little Dick.


----------



## saveliberty

Gagon has its problems too.


----------



## gautama

Missourian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever wait for the facts before comdeming someone?
> 
> Oh yeah when they are a republican you do and then you evern ignore the facts for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I suppose that LIEberrhoidal Obamarrhoid TruthDoesn'tMatter was never aware of the scurillous, repetitive inundation of smears by the Soros organized Smear Machines: Media Matters, Daily Kos, MoveOn.Org, Puffington Post, etc.,each with its own brand of shit thrown against Sarah Palin, her family, i.e., her daughters and especially Sarah's Downe Syndrome babe.

The level of hypocrisy by the LIEberrhoidal Obamarrhoids and their Orgamized Smear Machines are truly without precedent in the History of Mankind........and what do you have ????

This LiebTURD TruthDoesn'tMatter predictably wriggling out from the LIEberrhoid sewer doing her predictable bullshit.


----------



## gautama

Neotrotsky said:


> TIP: Moonbattery
> 
> 
> Separated at Birth?



Amazing Likeness.

Who woulda thought ????


----------



## Trajan

hummmm network tally in- first 2 weeks nightly news; abc- 4 stories, cbs 2,  nbc 5


foley? first 2 weeks a combined 55 stories.....

and there it is...


----------



## gautama

B. Kidd said:


> Calling Dr. Moe, Dr. Larry, Dr. gautama!
> 
> So you saw that episode. (Hee-hee-hee!)



There are quite a few LIEberrhoidal idiots on this Forum.

This Obamarrhoidal LIEbturd mental adolescent Kid(d) what with his "hee-hee-hee" is most definitely one of the more certifiable variety.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you speculated and decided to just take it upon yourself to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources close the student said the girl followed Weiner on Twitter after seeing him speak during a school trip to Washington on April 1. Weiner, after signing on to follow the girl's Twitter feed, direct-messaged the girl on April 13, the sources said, though it is not clear what other communication the two may have had between or after those dates. Weiner no longer follows the girl on Twitter.
> *
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Sure sounds made up, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affiar as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
Click to expand...


I hate to burst your bubble, but the age of consent in New York is irrelevant if if they sexted.


----------



## Chris

David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.

Why aren't the Republicans calling for him to resign?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Chris said:


> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for him to resign?



Why aren't you?

Are you aware that Weiner actually lied to The One himself? Why do you think Pelosi was so quick to call for an investigation? Why is the party brass turning on him publicly?

You will get your marching orders soon, and will end up pretending that you thought he should resign the entire time.


----------



## Woyzeck

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vitter hired prostitutes which is illegal.
> 
> Why aren't the Republicans calling for him to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't you?
> 
> Are you aware that Weiner actually lied to The One himself? Why do you think Pelosi was so quick to call for an investigation? Why is the party brass turning on him publicly?
> 
> You will get your marching orders soon, and will end up pretending that you thought he should resign the entire time.
Click to expand...


He lied to the One? Oh no! He's gonna be so heartbroken...


----------



## Provocateur

Plasmaball said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you speculated and decided to just take it upon yourself to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources close the student said the girl followed Weiner on Twitter after seeing him speak during a school trip to Washington on April 1. Weiner, after signing on to follow the girl's Twitter feed, direct-messaged the girl on April 13, the sources said, though it is not clear what other communication the two may have had between or after those dates. Weiner no longer follows the girl on Twitter.
> *
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Sure sounds made up, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affiar as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
Click to expand...


Here is what YOU stated:
*
to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in*

Since his spokesperson has admitted it, you really were 100% off with your comment.

But thanks for the long-winded reply to cover the fact that you were just, well, 100% off.


----------



## Provocateur

Quantum Windbag said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sources close the student said the girl followed Weiner on Twitter after seeing him speak during a school trip to Washington on April 1. Weiner, after signing on to follow the girl's Twitter feed, direct-messaged the girl on April 13, the sources said, though it is not clear what other communication the two may have had between or after those dates. Weiner no longer follows the girl on Twitter.
> *
> Read more: Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Sure sounds made up, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affiar as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but the age of consent in New York is irrelevant if if they sexted.
Click to expand...

And Delaware is 18 years old, so I'm not sure he wouldn't be in trouble for that anyway.


----------



## gautama

Weanie Weiner should be toast.

But, there are a considerable number of LIEberrhoidal idiots that would vote for this obvious piece of shit ......... so what "should be" and what "will be" is a moot point.


----------



## gautama

Weanie Weiner should be toast.

But, there are a considerable number of LIEberrhoidal idiots who will vote for this obvious piece of shit ......... so what "should be" and what "will be" is a moot point.


----------



## Lumpy 1

If Weiner's demise keeps up at this rate...

 no telling what's up for next weekend...

Heck, even Bill Clinton is starting to get worried...


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Comrades

show our support for the Weiner!

Be brave and strong, do it by example,

Weiner's Office Now accepting applications for summer interns

What better way to show your support then by having your daughter work with
Congressman Weiner.

---------------------------------------------

TIP: Ace of Spades
A member of the girl&#8217;s family who spoke on the condition of anonymity to protect her identity characterized the messages as &#8220;harmless&#8221; but _*expressed concern that Mr. Weiner had communicated privately with the teenager, a high school junior.*_ *The family was aware that there had been exchanges between Mr. Weiner and the girl but assumed that all of their conversations had taken place on a public Twitter feed.*​funny how that works...


On a side note, here is a good read...

*How your child is being lured into danger:*

Internet predators are grooming your kids on a daily basis
Kids open up to strangers on-line because it is easy
Kids feel like they know the stranger on the screen because they trust what they are being told
Kids are reaching out to connect to anyone who will give them the attention they lack
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------------------

*Good thing Rep Weiner is right on top of this issue*


From his congressional website....

Protecting Children On the Internet
Along with several colleagues in Congress, we introduced & passed the KIDS (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) Act of 2007, a bill to require sex offenders to register their e-mail and instant message addresses with the National Sex Offender Registry. The &#8220;Kids Act&#8217; implemented one of my six recommendations to keep a closer eye on sex offenders both near school grounds and online. I also proposed stricter GPS tracking of sex offenders, tougher enforcement of registration laws and more public disclosure of sex offender data. 

*Sadly, the Internet is the predator's venue of choice today*​It sure is Congressman Weiner...


----------



## WillowTree

Just saw Brietbart on Fox and Friends.. According to AB "sources have said that Obama and Clinton have both told Weiner to get the hell out." 


A 17 year old? Really?



I'm betting he doesn't show up for work on Monday morning.


----------



## xsited1

> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.



Now why don't we believe this???


----------



## Neotrotsky

WillowTree said:


> Just saw Brietbart on Fox and Friends.. According to AB "sources have said that Obama and Clinton have both told Weiner to get the hell out."
> 
> 
> A 17 year old? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting he doesn't show up for work on Monday morning.


 

For the child's sake and his, we hope it is not that bad

However, if it is that bad then Weiner might have to get plastic surgery to keep a low public profile

Perhaps he could try this face










Makes sense since Weiner has already adopted the 
*"Free Willy"* song as his own now


----------



## saveliberty

Well loons, care to step in front the communications with a 17 year old bus?


----------



## Vast LWC

This is all I have to say:



> In a recent poll of registered voters in Weiner's district, 56 percent said he should stay in office while 33 percent said he should leave.



As I predicted, the people of Brooklyn don't give a shit.

And as far as the baseless accusations and implications of indecent contact with a 17-year-old goes, the girl has stated that nothing indecent occurred, and police have already verified that that is the case.

So, enough with the slander already.  As a former resident of the Congressman's district, I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that unless there was an actual crime committed here, Wiener's constituents will not vote him out of office.

Since there has been no crime committed so far, the people who are calling for Weiner's resignation can go suck it.  The man does an excellent job representing his district in Congress and is not going anywhere.


----------



## Vast LWC

This is all I have to say:



> In a recent poll of registered voters in Weiner's district, 56 percent said he should stay in office while 33 percent said he should leave.



As I predicted, the people of Brooklyn don't give a shit.

And as far as the baseless accusations and implications of indecent contact with a 17-year-old goes, the girl has stated that nothing indecent occurred, and police have already verified that that is the case.

So, enough with the slander already.  As a former resident of the Congressman's district, I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that unless there was an actual crime committed here, Wiener's constituents will not vote him out of office.

Since there has been no crime committed so far, the people who are calling for Weiner's resignation can go suck it.  The man does an excellent job representing his district in Congress and is not going anywhere.


----------



## Vast LWC

xsited1 said:


> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why don't we believe this???
Click to expand...


Because the local police already investigated the incident and found that to be the case?


----------



## Neotrotsky

xsited1 said:


> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why don't we believe this???
Click to expand...

 

Because Weiner admitted he lied 

So just like in court, we know Rep Weiner is an admitted liar
So is he telling the truth now?


----------



## saveliberty

Vast LWC said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why don't we believe this???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the local police already investigated the incident and found that to be the case?
Click to expand...


LInk to police report or public statement please.


----------



## Neotrotsky

saveliberty said:


> Well loons, care to step in front the communications with a 17 year old bus?


 

Sad thing

the radical Left will try to justify to themselves that they 
have no problem with an admitted liar who sends pictures of his "privates" over the internet, speaking to their underage daughter

Very sad, how low the Left will lower standards to keep themselves in power


----------



## saveliberty

I see there is a public statement by the police now.  I don't put too much stock in it though.  How many times have we heard the phrase, he isn't a person of interest and a week later the guy is arrested?


----------



## boedicca

And now AN ACTRESS and Constitutional Law/House Ethics Rules Expert speaks out to let us know that "Everyone Lies About Sex":

_A liberal actress and comedian is strongly defending embattled Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-N.Y.), saying "everyone lies about sex" and expressing hope he becomes the mayor of New York City.

During an appearance on HBO's "Real Time with Bill Maher," Janeane Garofalo said, "Anthony Weiner deserves to be supported and hopefully he will be mayor of New York one day. I'm serious. He is a Democrat [who] actually fights for the things liberals and progressive and rational people care about.

"I don't know why he's being thrown under the bus. He hasn't done any -- he hasn't broke any laws," she said...._

Actress defends Weiner, says 'everyone lies about sex' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


Why is it that Leftwing Women give a pass to Leftwing Sexual Predator/Exploiters?


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> And now AN ACTRESS and Constitutional Law/House Ethics Rules Expert speaks out to let us know that "Everyone Lies About Sex":
> 
> _A liberal actress and comedian is strongly defending embattled Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-N.Y.), saying "everyone lies about sex" and expressing hope he becomes the mayor of New York City._
> 
> _During an appearance on HBO's "Real Time with Bill Maher," Janeane Garofalo said, "Anthony Weiner deserves to be supported and hopefully he will be mayor of New York one day. I'm serious. He is a Democrat [who] actually fights for the things liberals and progressive and rational people care about._
> 
> _"I don't know why he's being thrown under the bus. He hasn't done any -- he hasn't broke any laws," she said...._
> 
> Actress defends Weiner, says 'everyone lies about sex' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftwing Women give a pass to Leftwing Sexual Predator/Exploiters?


 

makes sense, for the Left 

If the radical Left did not lower standards then very few of them could be in office



As for the " everyone lies about sex", she must be drawing this conclusion from her own experience.

No doubt, many who have dared to have sex with her will lie and deny it


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well loons, care to step in front the communications with a 17 year old bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing
> 
> the radical Left will try to justify to themselves that they
> have no problem with an admitted liar who sends pictures of his "privates" over the internet, speaking to their underage daughter
> 
> Very sad, how low the Left will lower standards to keep themselves in power
Click to expand...




And Pelosi has basically telegraphed that the Ethics Investigation will be Kabuki Theater designed to keep Weiner in office:

_Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents.

The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district...._

Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well loons, care to step in front the communications with a 17 year old bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing
> 
> the radical Left will try to justify to themselves that they
> have no problem with an admitted liar who sends pictures of his "privates" over the internet, speaking to their underage daughter
> 
> Very sad, how low the Left will lower standards to keep themselves in power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pelosi has basically telegraphed that the Ethics Investigation will be Kabuki Theater designed to keep Weiner in office:
> 
> _Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents._
> 
> _The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district...._
> 
> Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...

 


Back in 2006 Pelosi was concerned about "children" and Foley.
She even had the FBI involved

But now? 


One would hope the change in heart is not because the one is now
a radical Leftist...

No that can't be it...


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing
> 
> the radical Left will try to justify to themselves that they
> have no problem with an admitted liar who sends pictures of his "privates" over the internet, speaking to their underage daughter
> 
> Very sad, how low the Left will lower standards to keep themselves in power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pelosi has basically telegraphed that the Ethics Investigation will be Kabuki Theater designed to keep Weiner in office:
> 
> _Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents._
> 
> _The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district...._
> 
> Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2006 Pelosi was concerned about "children" and Foley.
> She even had the FBI involved
> 
> But now?
> 
> One would hope the change in heart is not because the one is now
> a radical Leftist...
Click to expand...




It's not.  It's because said Radical Leftist's house seat is in a district with rising GOP support.


----------



## Trajan

Vast LWC said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why don't we believe this???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the local police already investigated the incident and found that to be the case?
Click to expand...


I am glad there was nothing salacious to report. 

We don't know if it say it was just 1-2 texts either....so apparently no harm no foul. 


HOWEVER; as a dad, if my 17 year old told me she was exchanging texts with 45 year old guy,  my ears would go up, I would have to wonder what was on his mind.......just sayin'.


----------



## Jack Fate

boedicca said:


> And now AN ACTRESS and Constitutional Law/House Ethics Rules Expert speaks out to let us know that "Everyone Lies About Sex":
> 
> _A liberal actress and comedian is strongly defending embattled Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-N.Y.), saying "everyone lies about sex" and expressing hope he becomes the mayor of New York City.
> 
> During an appearance on HBO's "Real Time with Bill Maher," Janeane Garofalo said, "Anthony Weiner deserves to be supported and hopefully he will be mayor of New York one day. I'm serious. He is a Democrat [who] actually fights for the things liberals and progressive and rational people care about.
> 
> "I don't know why he's being thrown under the bus. He hasn't done any -- he hasn't broke any laws," she said...._
> 
> Actress defends Weiner, says 'everyone lies about sex' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftwing Women give a pass to Leftwing Sexual Predator/Exploiters?



Gruffalo is a bitter hag.  When she was young, funny and cute, she had a bright future.  Then she got into drugs and far left insanity and it's been downhill ever since.  Being a guest on a washed up comedian's talk show on cable is about as high as it gets for her now.  She's stupid.


----------



## boedicca

I'm beginning to suspect that the Underage Angle is the real reason why Weiner engaged in his campaign of lies:

_Although Andrew Breitbart had some evidence of Congressman Weiners interactions with underaged girls, the involvement of young girls in this story was first revealed by the web site Mediaite, which published a piece about two underaged girls who idolized Congressman Weiner  one of whom claimed to have incriminating private Twitter messages from the Congressman.

Yet when Mediates liberal reporter Tommy Christopher confronted the girls, that girl instantly took back her accusations against the Congressman. I lied! she said  and both girls pointed the finger of blame at a supposedly nefarious team of Republicans . . . a new spin on the story that must have seemed like a godsend to Weiners PR team.

My B.S. detector went into overdrive. The statements issued by the girls and their parents sounded like classic political spin  Weiner was praised as a hero who had done nothing wrong, while the girls were portrayed as helpless victims of nasty Republican operatives._

http://patterico.com/2011/06/09/evidence-that-weiner-was-talking-dirty-to-underage-girls-part-2/


----------



## peach174

boedicca said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that the Underage Angle is the real reason why Weiner engaged in his campaign of lies:
> 
> _Although Andrew Breitbart had some evidence of Congressman Weiners interactions with underaged girls, the involvement of young girls in this story was first revealed by the web site Mediaite, which published a piece about two underaged girls who idolized Congressman Weiner  one of whom claimed to have incriminating private Twitter messages from the Congressman.
> 
> Yet when Mediates liberal reporter Tommy Christopher confronted the girls, that girl instantly took back her accusations against the Congressman. I lied! she said  and both girls pointed the finger of blame at a supposedly nefarious team of Republicans . . . a new spin on the story that must have seemed like a godsend to Weiners PR team.
> 
> My B.S. detector went into overdrive. The statements issued by the girls and their parents sounded like classic political spin  Weiner was praised as a hero who had done nothing wrong, while the girls were portrayed as helpless victims of nasty Republican operatives._
> 
> http://patterico.com/2011/06/09/evidence-that-weiner-was-talking-dirty-to-underage-girls-part-2/




Hmm, seems like something is in the chicken house and it ain't no fox,more like a snake.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Pelosi has basically telegraphed that the Ethics Investigation will be Kabuki Theater designed to keep Weiner in office:
> 
> _Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents._
> 
> _The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district...._
> 
> Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2006 Pelosi was concerned about "children" and Foley.
> She even had the FBI involved
> 
> But now?
> 
> One would hope the change in heart is not because the one is now
> a radical Leftist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. It's because said Radical Leftist's house seat is in a district with rising GOP support.
Click to expand...

 

Sure enough


Also, the other reason you see the Left and the MSM fight so hard to protect these guys because they know that the Left is filled with nuts.

Imagine for a moment, if the Left is held to any "normal" standard then a good amount of them would fail.

So the last thing the Left and the MSM want is anyone on the Left being held to any moral normal standards for fear this would become the norm and the Democrats would be even more doomed.

This also explains, in part, the constant attempts by the Left and the MSM to lower our standards of acceptable behaviour.
Lower it enough and pretty soon, one will not have to defend anything the Left does


----------



## Jack Fate

This is interesting.
Blog: Why Weiner can't quit


----------



## Neotrotsky

Jack Fate said:


> This is interesting.
> Blog: Why Weiner can't quit


 
No money.....hmm. 

I'm sure with Weiner's connections,
he could get a job with TSA

Work he would enjoy, I'm sure


----------



## boedicca

Jack Fate said:


> This is interesting.
> Blog: Why Weiner can't quit





This is pretty funny.  Weiner and his wife have a combined income of over $300K, which is higher than the $250K level that Obama says makes people part of The Evul Rich.


----------



## saveliberty

Not to worry Rangel, will share the wealth.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> Blog: Why Weiner can't quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  Weiner and his wife have a combined income of over $300K, which is higher than the $250K level that Obama says makes people part of The Evul Rich.
Click to expand...


but they live in the liberal mecca of the NYC Oblast...they should be fine...and, they can always eat cake


----------



## B. Kidd

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> Blog: Why Weiner can't quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  Weiner and his wife have a combined income of over $300K, which is higher than the $250K level that Obama says makes people part of The Evul Rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they live in the liberal mecca of the NYC Oblast...they should be fine...and, they can always eat cake
Click to expand...



.......or tube steaks!


----------



## lehr

Neotrotsky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've read the entire merged thread thing now and just about every angle has been discussed I think.
> 
> The only question remaining, is that IF Weiner's Facebook account was hacked. . . .
> 
> and because of that. . . .
> 
> a naughty picture was then posted on Twitter. . . .
> 
> it logically follows that the naughty picture would have been on Facebook would it not?  There is no organizational tie between Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> It seems unlikely that Weiner would have taken a risk so foolish, but then how many really foolish things have politicians on both sides of the aisle done over the years?  It isn't as if they are any smarter than the average American and every day you find somebody who risked reputation, marriage, career etc. doing stupid stuff like that.
> 
> So I don't know.  The circumstantial evidence Boedicca laid out there makes it all look pretty bad.  And it is rare that a LOTof media picks up on a story like this unless there is some pretty good evidence to support it.  I'm not seeing the story carried by a LOT of media right now.
> 
> But Boedicca's source says Weiner was following the person who got the photo on Twitter.
> 
> And this in The Hill today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Arnold, a spokesman for Weiner, indicated in a statement to The Hill that the New York Democrats Facebook and Twitter feed had obviously been hacked.
> 
> He also signaled that the congressman had not decided whether to report what happened to authorities. A hacker convicted of illegally accessing an email account of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin received a yearlong prison sentence.
> 
> This is intended to be a distraction, and were not going to let it become one. Anthonys accounts were obviously hacked, *Arnold said. He doesnt know the person named by the hacker, and we will be consulting on what steps to take next.*
> Mysterious tweet with lewd photo: Weiner says he was hacked - The Hill's Twitter Room
> 
> 
> 
> So we're getting conflicting stories.  And again since Facebook and Twitter are not connected in any way, why is he saying his Facebook account was hacked unless the picture was there?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is not enough information out yet to make any clear conclusion
> It is however, good for now for some fun.
> 
> As for the media not picking up more on it, yet,  this means nothing.
> Again, the MSM and the Left holds themselves to lower standards
> 
> Look at the Edward story and how long the MSM sat on it, especially when there was chance he could be a VP choice.
> 
> It actually took a "tabloid" to break and pursue the story
> Even the whole Clinton story was held back until an internet blog was the first to release it.
> I have no doubt, if this was someone from the Right then it would be all over the news.
> 
> 
> Nor do I believe if true that it was done out of stupidity.
> Mistake, yes!  When one messages on twitter, it can be public or private; easy to make a mistake.
> Oddly enough, she was one of his links out of 91; so he could private chat with her.
> 
> 
> But until and if more information comes out
> The right will have fun with it and the left and the MSM will just...
Click to expand...


lewinski saw this pic on her puter and she said -   HUMM MUST BE BILL TRYING TO CONTACT ME AGAIN !


----------



## lehr

Neotrotsky said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tellingly, he's the Elder Statesman now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Weiner  is on his way to take over for Kennedy if he ever goes to the Senate....
> 
> Did you see: Weiner was following very few people -- only 91.
> 
> Guess who was among the lucky ones?
> Isn't that strange?
> You know why that's interesting?   1, it's not true, as some have  reported, that Weiner had "no connection" to her. She was following him  and he was following her -- a virtual hug.
> 2, in order to Direct Message someone -- those are the private dirty-time messages -- you both need to follow each other.
> And they _were_ following each other.
> Isn't that convenient?
> Why, it's almost as if Anthony Weiner was having a sexy chat with  this Comely Coed and meant to Direct Message (private message) her a  dirty picture and accidentally sent it over his public channel...​As is sometimes necessary, sadly, with the MSM and the Left, one has to turn to foreign press to get any real coverage - the Daily Mail.
> 
> Indeed, no one in the MSM is going to be asking "where's the beef" in his story
Click to expand...


when lewinski saw this pic  on her puter - she said  - "  MUST BE BILL TRYING TO CONTACT ME AGAIN !


----------



## lehr

Neotrotsky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told them yesterday, I have extra straws....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only get worst come election time, especially if the economy continues the way it is
Click to expand...


obama is better than putting mc cain in there - mc cain  wanted the same thing komrade obama is doing - only we would not have had the tea party to fight for us - shows how low the republican party has slid into communism


----------



## gautama

saveliberty said:


> Not to worry Rangel, will share the wealth.




Slight correction: Rangel, and the other Obamarrhoids, will share *YOUR* wealth.


----------



## Trajan

breaking-

Pelosi, Wasserman Schultz, Israel tell Weiner he should resign

June 11th, 2011
01:44 PM ET

House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi and DCCC chair Steve Israel have told Rep. Anthony Weiner he should resign.

Pelosi released the following statement Saturday:

&#8220;Congressman Weiner has the love of his family, the confidence of his constituents, and the recognition that he needs help. I urge Congressman Weiner to seek that help without the pressures of being a Member of Congress.&#8221;

Wasserman Schultz released the following statement:

"It is with great disappointment that I call on Representative Anthony Weiner to resign. The behavior he has exhibited is indefensible and Representative Weiner's continued service in Congress is untenable. This sordid affair has become an unacceptable distraction for Representative Weiner, his family, his constituents and the House &#8211; and for the good of all, he should step aside and address those things that should be most important &#8211; his and his family's well-being."
Israel issued this statement:

etc  etc here

Pelosi, Wasserman Schultz, Israel tell Weiner he should resign &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Trajan

breaking-

Pelosi, Wasserman Schultz, Israel tell Weiner he should resign

June 11th, 2011
01:44 PM ET

House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi and DCCC chair Steve Israel have told Rep. Anthony Weiner he should resign.

Pelosi released the following statement Saturday:

Congressman Weiner has the love of his family, the confidence of his constituents, and the recognition that he needs help. I urge Congressman Weiner to seek that help without the pressures of being a Member of Congress.

Wasserman Schultz released the following statement:

"It is with great disappointment that I call on Representative Anthony Weiner to resign. The behavior he has exhibited is indefensible and Representative Weiner's continued service in Congress is untenable. This sordid affair has become an unacceptable distraction for Representative Weiner, his family, his constituents and the House  and for the good of all, he should step aside and address those things that should be most important  his and his family's well-being."
Israel issued this statement:

etc  etc here

Pelosi, Wasserman Schultz, Israel tell Weiner he should resign &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## gautama

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting.
> Blog: Why Weiner can't quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  Weiner and his wife have a combined income of over $300K, which is higher than the $250K level that Obama says makes people part of The Evul Rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they live in the liberal mecca of the NYC Oblast...they should be fine...and, they can always eat cake
Click to expand...


Trajan,

"OBLAST"....Your subtlety of the Commie (Russian) term for territory or province is wasted on the ignorant masses.


----------



## Trajan

man things move fast .....last night  it was-

Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation
AP


 Fri Jun 10, 7:07 pm ET

Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News


----------



## Neotrotsky

Trajan said:


> man things move fast .....last night it was-
> 
> Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation
> AP
> 
> 
> &#8211; Fri Jun 10, 7:07 pm ET
> 
> Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's resignation - Yahoo! News


 

Yes indeed

Times have changed

As a side note. I peferred my title 

Pelosi declines to call for Weiner's pull-out
_WASHINGTON &#8211; Amid increasing calls for Rep. Anthony Weiner to resign, House Democratic leader Nancy Pelosi says the decision should be up to the congressman and his New York constituents._
_The former speaker said in San Francisco that she believes the decision should be made by "the individual member" and the people in his district._

_Weiner told a newspaper Thursday he would not resign. At least nine House members and three senators said he should quit._
_Two former Democratic Party chairmen also said he should resign._
---------------------------------------------------------------​Now that Pelosi and the DNC leader are against him, the MSM and the rest of the Left is free to attack him now- No doubt- he is done!

I'm sure we will be hearing more stories like this from the MSM soon


Salon:

The dirty trick that launched Anthony Weiner's career
A career that could end with a dumb online picture scandal was launched with race-baiting


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Vast LWC said:


> This is all I have to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a recent poll of registered voters in Weiner's district, 56 percent said he should stay in office while 33 percent said he should leave.
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted, the people of Brooklyn don't give a shit.
> 
> And as far as the baseless accusations and implications of indecent contact with a 17-year-old goes, the girl has stated that nothing indecent occurred, and police have already verified that that is the case.
> 
> So, enough with the slander already.  As a former resident of the Congressman's district, I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that unless there was an actual crime committed here, Wiener's constituents will not vote him out of office.
> 
> Since there has been no crime committed so far, the people who are calling for Weiner's resignation can go suck it.  The man does an excellent job representing his district in Congress and is not going anywhere.
Click to expand...


And the people of Brooklyn also think he is doing a terrible job. What does them wanting to keep someone who is doing a bad job tell you about their judgement?


----------



## WillowTree

So to re cap..


what we have here folks is a smarmy nasty tempered big mouthed little demonRat who screwed up and posted his tweenie on twitter, he knew he fucked up so he immediately took it down and by his own admission lied and said he had been hacked. now that implies that someone broke a federal law and hacked a US congressman's twitter account. Yes, he even booked TV appearances on FOX news to spout that garbage.which to me is worse than sending his pecker around in the first place. He's a low life and the demonRats will defend him to the death.. that's just so plasmaball innit?


----------



## xsited1

Vast LWC said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's interactions with the (17-year old) Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why don't we believe this???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the local police already investigated the incident and found that to be the case?
Click to expand...


We'll see.  Admitted liars usually have a lot to hide.  In any case, his days are numbered.  Maybe we should place bets on when he'll announce his resignation.  I'm thinking Monday.


----------



## Provocateur

Plasmaball said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affair as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what YOU stated:
> *
> to say he talks to underage girls before facts are in*
> 
> Since his spokesperson has admitted it, you really were 100% off with your comment.
> 
> But thanks for the long-winded reply to cover the fact that you were just, well, 100% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's interactions with the Delaware girl "were neither explicit nor indecent," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said Friday night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again:
> 
> *that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> *
> 
> Do you have a newer story showing new evidence that he did indeed send dirty texts/messages to the 17 year old?
> 
> Until you have evidence this is nothing more than someone liking Weiner and being a friend on Fb with him, and Weiner covering his bases and removing her.
> 
> So as of this post i wasnt 100% off. Nothing happened.
Click to expand...


You said people had no knowledge that there was an investigation.  Nobody claimed anything nefarious.

Puppet.


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Police Investigate Weiner's Messages to Teenage Girl in Delaware - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again:
> 
> *that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> *
> 
> Do you have a newer story showing new evidence that he did indeed send dirty texts/messages to the 17 year old?
> 
> Until you have evidence this is nothing more than someone liking Weiner and being a friend on Fb with him, and Weiner covering his bases and removing her.
> 
> So as of this post i wasnt 100% off. Nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said people had no knowledge that there was an investigation.  Nobody claimed anything nefarious.
> 
> Puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said that you piece of shit.Really? he is already being called a predator you dumbshit, thats nefarious enough you fucking failure at life.
Click to expand...


tissue?


----------



## Neotrotsky

*UPDATE:*

Comrades,

we put up a good fight; but, it is over

Another great fighter for our Progressive Dreams has been taken down by the right wing
racist Republicans!

*Anthony Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House*

I know, I know, say it isn't so Papa Joe; but it is....

We tried our best to lower moral standards once again. However, Americans are just not ready for our level of understanding of moral behaviour

Workers of the World Unite and raise a fist in honor of Rep Weiner

We will keep fighting on and on.
One day the Left will lower standards enough that any Leftist behaviour will no longer have to be "excused away"


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affiar as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but the age of consent in New York is irrelevant if if they sexted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being a "legal" adult in the eyes of the law is meaningless?
> Of course thats to say he actually sent dirty messages to her. I havent been really following this story so i dont know if proof has come out. Not that i care, The whole issue is quite stupid.
> 
> I hate to burst your bubbles people, but a lot, a lot of people send dirty pictures to other people. Take out the fact he is a public figure and this wouldnt even make the 11 oclock news.
> 
> 
> again where is the outrage for all the other things i mentioned?
> 
> If this was a scantly clad woman would there have been any outrage from the right at all?
Click to expand...


No, idiot. What matters is that the girl lives in Delaware, which means that the age of consent laws there are applicable, not the ones in New York.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I have to say:
> 
> As I predicted, the people of Brooklyn don't give a shit.
> 
> And as far as the baseless accusations and implications of indecent contact with a 17-year-old goes, the girl has stated that nothing indecent occurred, and police have already verified that that is the case.
> 
> So, enough with the slander already.  As a former resident of the Congressman's district, I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that unless there was an actual crime committed here, Wiener's constituents will not vote him out of office.
> 
> Since there has been no crime committed so far, the people who are calling for Weiner's resignation can go suck it.  The man does an excellent job representing his district in Congress and is not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the people of Brooklyn also think he is doing a terrible job. What does them wanting to keep someone who is doing a bad job tell you about their judgement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link to the disapproval?
Click to expand...


It was the same poll that found that 56% of his constituents don't think he should resign, go look it up for yourself since you did not demand that that link be posted.


----------



## boedicca

He's only delaying the inevitable.

At this point, the Dems smell blood and are going to force him out.

I read a blurb earlier today that Weiner can't afford to resign.   There is also a snarky buzz developing that he really isn't a proper Democrat, as he doesn't have an ivy league law degree.   I think we'll see more of this in order for the Dems to excuse him as an aberration.

_He graduated from third tier State University of New York at Plattsburgh in 1985 with a bachelor's degree in political science and went to work that same year for then-congressman, Charles Schumer. So Weiner, for all his blowhard blustering, is rather suspect in academic accomplishment, lacking the requisite Ivy League law degree possessed by so many Democratic politicos and his president. Nor does he have family money-his father is a Brooklyn lawyer but apparently middle-class rather than wealthy.

Ms. Weiner draws an attractive salary as Hillary Clinton's assistant but can Weiner count on sharing any of that? Considering how he has publicly humiliated his wife, he can't be feeling too secure in that assumption. So Little Anthony, unaccomplished career politician, needs to keep his day job as the Post puts it._


Blog: Why Weiner can't quit

Like most Americans, Rep. Anthony Weiner can't afford to quit his job - NYPOST.com


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Just heard on the news that da Weiner is "seeking treatment".

Priceless.


----------



## Maple

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> that he did something wrong? Yes, yes it is. There is nothing there as of yet.
> you are speculating he is already guilty because he is a liberal.
> 
> 1) he may have friended her and that was it, And there is no evidence of misconduct. Since he has been found out he figures its best to just erase everything, so people dont get the wrong idea ( to late)
> 2) There was misconduct and therefore he should leave office.
> 
> These are the two options.
> 
> To say either is the correct result is foolish. To sit there and hope its the 2nd because he is a dem is pathetic.
> 
> Again dont forget just recently a republican was caught having an affiar as well. A real Affair where child was born from it.
> 
> So far here all you have are boring pictures and maybe some wrong doing.
> 
> Needless to say the mans career shouldnt be canceled because of boring pictures. Not when you have people like Next who cheated three times. Once while his ex wife had cancer. Yet people still support him. Vitter who cheated and left his wife for a lover in Brazil, and people still supported him. Clinton who cheated by getting his dick suck and yet people still support him.
> All this and we as americans are supposed to be offended by a fucking picture of his dick inside his undies? Do you losers go into marshall's or any other clothing store, go over to the mens section. Look at the pictures on the underwear packages and scream this much bloody murder? Seriously who the fuck are you people think you are kidding? We have a naked fucking cowboy who dances in the middle of Time square in his UNDERWEAR ad nobody bitches.
> Some Senator sends a pictures to a women and you people loose you fucking minds over it. like you have fucking rabies.
> 
> BTW Age of consent is 17,
> New York - Age of Consent
> 
> Not that he did anything ( that we know of yet) But even IF he sent a dirty message New York considers her Legal.
> 
> Like i have been saying Enjoy this, Eat it up because time is your enemy. Someone with an R will fuck up and there you will be making excuses for the fucking loser. Hell i should go find the Arnold thread and see what i can dig up.
> 
> All this over, what equals a Calvin Klein Ad.
> 
> I swear America has to be the most fucked up nation period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but the age of consent in New York is irrelevant if if they sexted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being a "legal" adult in the eyes of the law is meaningless?
> Of course thats to say he actually sent dirty messages to her. I havent been really following this story so i dont know if proof has come out. Not that i care, The whole issue is quite stupid.
> 
> I hate to burst your bubbles people, but a lot, a lot of people send dirty pictures to other people. Take out the fact he is a public figure and this wouldnt even make the 11 oclock news.
> 
> 
> again where is the outrage for all the other things i mentioned?
> 
> If this was a scantly clad woman would there have been any outrage from the right at all?
Click to expand...


Alot of people send dirty pictures over the net?? No real man I know does, of course, they are men not perverts. Weiner missed his calling he should have become a PORN star. And---- for you men out there that somehow think that women find this attractive, you had better think again, it's only pond scum that behaves like this and it is totally repulsive to any real women that I know.


----------



## Trajan

apparently he has told someone how had leaked it, that  he will take  time off to enter "treatment"....

computer course or something....


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Weiner Seeks Treatment After Scandal*

*URGENT: *Rep. Weiner will request a short leave of absence and is reportedly seeking treatment after top Democratic leaders called for his resignation following sexting scandal.


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> So being a "legal" adult in the eyes of the law is meaningless?
> Of course thats to say he actually sent dirty messages to her. I havent been really following this story so i dont know if proof has come out. Not that i care, The whole issue is quite stupid.
> 
> I hate to burst your bubbles people, but a lot, a lot of people send dirty pictures to other people. Take out the fact he is a public figure and this wouldnt even make the 11 oclock news.
> 
> 
> again where is the outrage for all the other things i mentioned?
> 
> If this was a scantly clad woman would there have been any outrage from the right at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people send dirty pictures over the net?? No real man I know does, of course, they are men not perverts. Weiner missed his calling he should have become a PORN star. And---- for you men out there that somehow think that women find this attractive, you had better think again, it's only pond scum that behaves like this and it is totally repulsive to any real women that I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> um you realize how large the porn world is right? dont be so Naive. I know of a certain website where sending and posting naughty pictures is quite the norm. Their attendance Dwarfs this little website.
> 
> Women do find this attractive. Who that fuck are you kidding? I know plenty of real women who enjoy the male body.
> 
> There is a reason why there is a rise in Teens sending naughty photos of themselves. You live in a sheltered world.
> 
> Any Real man would if given the chance. Men like sex and men like having sex with more than one person over their life time. If a man tells you he doesnt at least look at other women because he loves his wife/gf, i'll show you liar.
> 
> You are a fool
Click to expand...


i have no doubt that you're an expert on porn sites, sending pix to teenagers and masturbating. 

real men and women, not so much.

thanks for sharing, tell chris hanson hello when you see him.


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people send dirty pictures over the net?? No real man I know does, of course, they are men not perverts. Weiner missed his calling he should have become a PORN star. And---- for you men out there that somehow think that women find this attractive, you had better think again, it's only pond scum that behaves like this and it is totally repulsive to any real women that I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um you realize how large the porn world is right? dont be so Naive. I know of a certain website where sending and posting naughty pictures is quite the norm. Their attendance Dwarfs this little website.
> 
> Women do find this attractive. Who that fuck are you kidding? I know plenty of real women who enjoy the male body.
> 
> There is a reason why there is a rise in Teens sending naughty photos of themselves. You live in a sheltered world.
> 
> Any Real man would if given the chance. Men like sex and men like having sex with more than one person over their life time. If a man tells you he doesnt at least look at other women because he loves his wife/gf, i'll show you liar.
> 
> You are a fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no doubt that you're an expert on porn sites, sending pix to teenagers and masturbating.
> 
> real men and women, not so much.
> 
> thanks for sharing, tell chris hanson hello when you see him.
Click to expand...








The word decent comes to my mind. Decent men and women don't live in the world of porn.


----------



## 007

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/nyregion/pelosi-calls-on-weiner-to-resign.html?_r=2&hp

msnbc.com - Breaking news, science and tech news, world news, US news, local news- msnbc.com

Rep. Chris Van Hollen calls for Anthony Weiner's immediate resignation from Congress :: The Republic


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that you piece of shit.Really? he is already being called a predator you dumbshit, thats nefarious enough you fucking failure at life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enema?
Click to expand...


obviously, you've mistaken this for one of your usual websites.

no thanks, but i'm sure you can find a *real* man to indulge you.


----------



## 007

del said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enema?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously, you've mistaken this for one of your usual websites.
> 
> no thanks, but i'm sure you can find a *real* man to indulge you.
Click to expand...


His name might even be "WEINER."


----------



## xsited1

Neotrotsky said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Comrades,
> 
> we put up a good fight; but, it is over
> 
> Another great fighter for our Progressive Dreams has been taken down by the right wing
> racist Republicans!
> 
> *Anthony Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House*
> 
> I know, I know, say it isn't so Papa Joe; but it is....
> 
> We tried our best to lower moral standards once again. However, Americans are just not ready for our level of understanding of moral behaviour
> 
> Workers of the World Unite and raise a fist in honor of Rep Weiner
> 
> We will keep fighting on and on.
> One day the Left will lower standards enough that any Leftist behaviour will no longer have to be "excused away"



At taxpayer expense no doubt.


----------



## Dr.House

Plasmaball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that you piece of shit.Really? he is already being called a predator you dumbshit, thats nefarious enough you fucking failure at life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Enema?*
Click to expand...


Damn, fucknut....

Just what kid of porn DO you watch?


----------



## Wolfmoon

House Democratic Leaders Call on Weiner to Resign After He Seeks Treatment

Democratic leaders in the House are calling for Rep. Anthony Weiner to step down 
Saturday after he admitted he exchanged online messages with a Delaware teenager and requested a short leave of absence from Congress while he seeks professional treatment."

"Congressman Weiner departed this morning to seek professional treatment to focus on becoming a better husband and healthier person," Weiner spokeswoman Risa Heller said in a statement. "In light of that, he will request a short leave of absence from the House of Representatives so that he can get evaluated and map out a course of treatment to make himself well."


----------



## Neotrotsky

del said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enema?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously, you've mistaken this for one of your usual websites.
> 
> no thanks, but i'm sure you can find a *real* man to indulge you.
Click to expand...

 


No doubt, at the rate the Left is defending Rep Weiner, they will lower moral standards enough
to make a "Roman orgy" seem like a "walk in the park"


Who said Progressivism can't be fun


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> um you realize how large the porn world is right? dont be so Naive. I know of a certain website where sending and posting naughty pictures is quite the norm. Their attendance Dwarfs this little website.
> 
> Women do find this attractive. Who that fuck are you kidding? I know plenty of real women who enjoy the male body.
> 
> There is a reason why there is a rise in Teens sending naughty photos of themselves. You live in a sheltered world.
> 
> Any Real man would if given the chance. Men like sex and men like having sex with more than one person over their life time. If a man tells you he doesnt at least look at other women because he loves his wife/gf, i'll show you liar.
> 
> You are a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no doubt that you're an expert on porn sites, sending pix to teenagers and masturbating.
> 
> real men and women, not so much.
> 
> thanks for sharing, tell chris hanson hello when you see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly naive. grown men and women send and share pictures. There is a whole culture on it. Hey whatever floats your pathetic boat.
> 
> I understand you are saying this to have some type of moral high ground. There is none To be had. We as a culture like looking at the human body naked or with very little clothing.
> 
> What to you think swimsuit models are? A grown women showing/using her body to sell a product.
> Calvin Klein ads or Ambercrombie ads show very reveling men and women and people enjoy looking at it.
> Fuck Victoria Secret makes a living off showing womens bodies and parts to sell things.
> 
> Yeah Grow men and women dont do this, and yet we have a whole fucking industry revolving around the subject.
> 
> you are one dumb motherfucker.
Click to expand...


i may be a dumb motherfucker, but i'm not the one offering to give enemas to strangers on the internet.

have a nice day, and remember to wash your hands.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, you've mistaken this for one of your usual websites.
> 
> no thanks, but i'm sure you can find a *real* man to indulge you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, at the rate the Left is defending Rep Weiner, they will make a "Roman orgy" seem like a "walk in the park"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pray tell, what did he do that was so terribly wrong?
> 
> This should be good and hypocritical
Click to expand...

 

too funny

thanks for showing my point to be correct


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enema?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, fucknut....
> 
> Just what kid of porn DO you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what, del was the one who showed me two girls one cup.
> 
> I thought she/he was into shit......I personally am not.
Click to expand...






poor baby's resorted to making stuff up. 



keep swinging


----------



## 007

Plasmaball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly naive. grown men and women send and share pictures. There is a whole culture on it. Hey whatever floats your pathetic boat.
> 
> I understand you are saying this to have some type of moral high ground. There is none To be had. We as a culture like looking at the human body naked or with very little clothing.
> 
> What to you think swimsuit models are? A grown women showing/using her body to sell a product.
> Calvin Klein ads or Ambercrombie ads show very reveling men and women and people enjoy looking at it.
> Fuck Victoria Secret makes a living off showing womens bodies and parts to sell things.
> 
> Yeah Grow men and women dont do this, and yet we have a whole fucking industry revolving around the subject.
> 
> you are one dumb motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may be a dumb motherfucker, but i'm not the one offering to give enemas to strangers on the internet.
> 
> have a nice day, and remember to wash your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wasnt offering, i was suggesting you get one.
> I wouldnt touch you with Pale riders dick.
Click to expand...


I can see your mind is in the fucking gutter, right along side that fucking pervert wiener. Problem is most people aren't in that immoral fucking gutter with ya boy. You're showing your hand, and it's wrapped around wiener's cock you fucking piece of shit pervert. 

Wonder how many little girls you've sent a pic of your hard on to since you think that's all fine and dandy... you sick fuck.


----------



## Dr.House

del said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, fucknut....
> 
> Just what kid of porn DO you watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what, del was the one who showed me two girls one cup.
> 
> I thought she/he was into shit......I personally am not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor baby's resorted to making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> keep swinging
Click to expand...


Next he'll claim his account was hacked...

With certitude...


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly naive. grown men and women send and share pictures. There is a whole culture on it. Hey whatever floats your pathetic boat.
> 
> I understand you are saying this to have some type of moral high ground. There is none To be had. We as a culture like looking at the human body naked or with very little clothing.
> 
> What to you think swimsuit models are? A grown women showing/using her body to sell a product.
> Calvin Klein ads or Ambercrombie ads show very reveling men and women and people enjoy looking at it.
> Fuck Victoria Secret makes a living off showing womens bodies and parts to sell things.
> 
> Yeah Grow men and women dont do this, and yet we have a whole fucking industry revolving around the subject.
> 
> you are one dumb motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may be a dumb motherfucker, but i'm not the one offering to give enemas to strangers on the internet.
> 
> have a nice day, and remember to wash your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wasnt offering, i was suggesting you get one.
> I wouldnt touch you with Pale riders dick.
Click to expand...


fail







do you spend a lot of time thinking about touching pale's dick?


----------



## ABikerSailor

If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.

If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.

Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.


----------



## del

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.



so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.


----------



## 007

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? * Then all you've got is your puritanical morals,* which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.



I see... so what do you have if not "puritanical morals?" "Send pics of your NAKED HARD ON TO LITTLE GIRLS morals?" Are those your's?


----------



## xsited1

Dr.House said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> what, del was the one who showed me two girls one cup.
> 
> I thought she/he was into shit......I personally am not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor baby's resorted to making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> keep swinging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next he'll claim his account was hacked...
> 
> With certitude...
Click to expand...


Let's hope his wife was hacked so the poor child doesn't have to grow up with Weiner as his biological father.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
Click to expand...


care to comment on murder?


----------



## The T

This has got to be one of the largest, and longest threads I've seen here aside from the FlameZone...


----------



## Dr.House

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.



You really are a dumbfuck...

In order to comment on something you must have participated in that?


Maybe that explains your comments on pedophiles....


----------



## del

elvis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.


 

Very good Comrade!- generalizations

We must not forget the "Moral equivalence " approach, as well. 
After all, who is to say what is moral and what is not?

Indeed, if Weiner can send these pictures to any girl, why not your daughter or wife.
Just like Bill Clinton. If it was ok for Lewinsky to blow him then Bill and the rest of the Left would have no problem if their daughter was used the same way by a person in power.


Yes, at this rate we should lower standards enough that Weiner can come
back to his postion after "treatment".


----------



## The T

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a dumbfuck...
> 
> In order to comment on something you must have participated in that?
> 
> 
> Maybe that explains your comments on pedophiles....
Click to expand...

 
ABS...just outed himself, didn't he?


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Comrade!- generalizations
> 
> We must not forget the "Moral equivalence " approach, as well.
> After all, who is to say what is moral and what is not?
> 
> Indeed, if Weiner can send these pictures to any girl, why not your daughter or wife.
> Just like Bill Clinton. If it was ok for Lewinsky to blow him then Bill and the rest of the Left would have no problem if their daughter was used the same way by a person in power.
> 
> 
> Yes, at this rate we should lower standards enough that Weiner can come
> back to his postion after "treatment".
Click to expand...

And with Weiner's arrogant attitude...? He'll go through the motions an proclaim himself clean...plod on and try his damnest NOT to get caught next time.


----------



## Foxfyre

Neotrotsky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Comrade!- generalizations
> 
> We must not forget the "Moral equivalence " approach, as well.
> After all, who is to say what is moral and what is not?
> 
> Indeed, if Weiner can send these pictures to any girl, why not your daughter or wife.
> Just like Bill Clinton. If it was ok for Lewinsky to blow him then Bill and the rest of the Left would have no problem if their daughter was used the same way by a person in power.
> 
> 
> Yes, at this rate we should lower standards enough that Weiner can come
> back to his postion after "treatment".
Click to expand...


According to some, Weiner did nothing wrong to need 'treatment'.  But your observations are brilliant.  It is so easy to despise the critic and excuse the criticized.  Until we become a target or victim, then things tend to look much different.


----------



## The T

Big factor here folks? Weiner isn't trusted by many right now...except those that continue to make excuses for him...and WHERE just does that leave those that are making the excuses? Birds of a feather?


----------



## WillowTree

The T said:


> This has got to be one of the largest, and longest threads I've seen here aside from the FlameZone...



Illuminating too. Wouldn't ya say?


----------



## Mr.Nick

ABikerSailor said:


> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.



What type of logic is that??

You may as well assert a judge cant sentence an individual for murder because the judge has never murdered, or that a man has no right to have an opinion on abortion because hes never carried or aborted a child..


----------



## ABikerSailor

elvis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not?  Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are?  Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public.  The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
Click to expand...


Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.

And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.

Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.


----------



## The T

WillowTree said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be one of the largest, and longest threads I've seen here aside from the FlameZone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminating too. Wouldn't ya say?
Click to expand...

Oh _You betcha'_. Told me more than what i wanted to know of many...


----------



## The T

ABikerSailor said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
Click to expand...

 
Nevermind that society FROWNS on it and especially for those that we elect and hold to a Higher Standard...NO? Just keep making excuses...


----------



## Wolfmoon

Many a woman and child have lost their lives because of sex crazed men.


----------



## The T

Mr.Nick said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of logic is that??
> 
> You may as well assert a judge cant sentence an individual for murder because the judge has never murdered, or that a man has no right to have an opinion on abortion because hes never carried or aborted a child..
Click to expand...

 True dat.


----------



## freedombecki

egregious error
exspinners express evils
--everyone elses'​


----------



## Dr.House

ABikerSailor said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
Click to expand...


One (that we know of) was underage....  The police are investigting...

You pedophiles are sick fuckers...


----------



## The T

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One (that we know of) was underage.... The police are investigting...
> 
> You pedophiles are sick fuckers...
Click to expand...

Indeed. And deserve to be castrated.


----------



## Mr.Nick

ABikerSailor said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by your "logic", i can't comment on a murder unless i've murdered someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
Click to expand...


Legal adults can do what they want... If two adults want to send pics of their junk back and fourth sobeit...

Also, 17 is actually "legal" in most states, however its not ethical, nor moral - not for a guy in his 40's.


----------



## freedombecki

a study of left wing tactic:

getta bucket o' glue
gonna stick it to you
with my magic gluestick
you don't get to pick
i'm agonna get
what it is that i want
i'm agonna get
with my saul alinski wit
i'm agonna get you
if you do disagree
with the leftist lockstep
of that which i rep
gonna nudge you in step
with my attitude
with which i'm imbued
that gets verra rude
that gets verra lude
to gal or to dude
you just can't win
with my jive and spin
with my jive and spin
with my jive and spin
again and again 
again and again
again and again
and again
and again
shall i begin again
i shall begin again:
(repeat)
(repeat, 2nd crew)

​


----------



## Wolfmoon

_In America_


*800,000* children younger than 18 are missing each year, or an average of 2,000 children reported missing each day.


_Prepare for these numbers to increase._


----------



## Neotrotsky

Foxfyre said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've ever had phone sex, sent a pic of yourself without clothing, or had virtual sex via webcam, you are qualified to speak on this issue.
> 
> If not? Then all you've got is your puritanical morals, which you try to impose on others.
> 
> Incidentally, wanna know where the most perverts are? Usually in the societies where there is extreme pressure to appear "proper" in public. The Victorians are who really got porn off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Comrade!- generalizations
> 
> We must not forget the "Moral equivalence " approach, as well.
> After all, who is to say what is moral and what is not?
> 
> Indeed, if Weiner can send these pictures to any girl, why not your daughter or wife.
> Just like Bill Clinton. If it was ok for Lewinsky to blow him then Bill and the rest of the Left would have no problem if their daughter was used the same way by a person in power.
> 
> 
> Yes, at this rate we should lower standards enough that Weiner can come
> back to his postion after "treatment".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to some, Weiner did nothing wrong to need 'treatment'. But your observations are brilliant. It is so easy to despise the critic and excuse the criticized. Until we become a target or victim, then things tend to look much different.
Click to expand...

 

Yes we see liberal "moral equivalence " applied to many things today
For example Big Sis and terrorists - why target? Who can really say what makes a terrorist? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5IRdiMwYnY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - &#x202a;Napolitano: Concentrating Terrorists Screening Efforts on Muslim Men Under 35 is Not Good Logic&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Yes it works so well the TSA is getting "bad guys" like this and wasting resources

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8f4P_OLnkk"]YouTube - &#x202a;Special Needs Son Harassed by TSA at Detroit Metropolitan Airport&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Never trust the Left on National Security


----------



## Trajan

Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House


why yes of course, the new 'out'&#8230;..have  issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab". 

Then the media appearances,  spin-dry, all is forgiven.....


----------



## The T

Trajan said:


> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....


Institutionalise a Congressman...whoulda THUNK it? The DNC...He's a terrible distraction to Obama...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Trajan said:


> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....


 

Of course the question for some on the Left..

If he did nothing wrong then what is he going to treatment for?


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the question for some on the Left..
> 
> If he did nothing wrong then what is he going to treatment for?
Click to expand...

 
As a matter of course of the history of the Statist Democrat? He did what's expected...but they KNOW they're in trouble...


----------



## Mr.Nick

The T said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....
> 
> 
> 
> Institutionalise a Congressman...whoulda THUNK it? The DNC...He's a terrible distraction to Obama...
Click to expand...


I think 90% of congress needs to be institutionalized .

These motherfuckers are the same clowns trying to ban "lip sync" videos as we correspond...

Most are loonies with too much time on their hands...


----------



## The T

Mr.Nick said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....
> 
> 
> 
> Institutionalise a Congressman...whoulda THUNK it? The DNC...He's a terrible distraction to Obama...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 90% of congress needs to be institutionalized .
> 
> These motherfuckers are the same clowns trying to ban "lip sync" videos as we correspond...
> 
> Most are loonies with too much time on their hands...
Click to expand...

Indeed. the entire SWAMP that is the District of CRIMINALS needs to be gutted, sanitized.


----------



## The T

*Are you sure you want to remove Plasmaball from your ignore list? *​


*NAH* Leave the DWEEB guessing...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> pray tell, what did he do that was so terribly wrong?
> 
> This should be good and hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too funny
> 
> thanks for showing my point to be correct
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And punt. Simple questions to hard for you skippy
Click to expand...

 

Of course not. Since there is endless pages in this thread, one does wonder if you can read or just too lazy? If you have no idea of what he did wrong then there is really nothing to discuss.

Perhaps you find endless posts of your poor attempts to equate his behaviour with being normal fun. Most of us believe this to be a boor. 

Skippy? If this is some weird liberal thing then please stop.
Next thing you know, you will be sending tweets




Maybe you can answer the question..
if he did nothing wrong then what is he going to be treated for....?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism




This is why America is failing we elect politicans with bad habits who will sooner or later make a bad vote.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> too funny
> 
> thanks for showing my point to be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And punt. Simple questions to hard for you skippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Since there is endless pages in this thread, one does wonder if you can read or just too lazy? If you have no idea of what he did wrong then there is really nothing to discuss.
> 
> Perhaps you find endless posts of your poor attempts to equate his behaviour with being normal fun. Most of us believe this to be a boor.
> 
> Skippy? If this is some weird liberal thing then please stop.
> Next thing you know, you will be sending tweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer the question..
> if he did nothing wrong then what is he going to be treated for....?
Click to expand...

 
*I* Opt for *LAZY*


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt offering, i was suggesting you get one.
> I wouldnt touch you with Pale riders dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see your mind is in the fucking gutter, right along side that fucking pervert wiener. Problem is most people aren't in that immoral fucking gutter with ya boy. You're showing your hand, and it's wrapped around wiener's cock you fucking piece of shit pervert.
> 
> Wonder how many little girls you've sent a pic of your hard on to since you think that's all fine and dandy... you sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how pathetic you guys are getting. Now everyone who defends weiner is a pedophile.you've lost the argument before it even started.
> you don't even have any facts on your side
> Call me whatever little names you need to call me. Doesn't change the fact you are a niave prude.man I've been laughing quite hard with how hard you guys are trying with this angle.
Click to expand...

 

You missed the fine point ( being a leftist your confusion is understandable)

Not everyone - just you


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see your mind is in the fucking gutter, right along side that fucking pervert wiener. Problem is most people aren't in that immoral fucking gutter with ya boy. You're showing your hand, and it's wrapped around wiener's cock you fucking piece of shit pervert.
> 
> Wonder how many little girls you've sent a pic of your hard on to since you think that's all fine and dandy... you sick fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how pathetic you guys are getting. Now everyone who defends weiner is a pedophile.you've lost the argument before it even started.
> you don't even have any facts on your side
> Call me whatever little names you need to call me. Doesn't change the fact you are a niave prude.man I've been laughing quite hard with how hard you guys are trying with this angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the fine point ( being a leftist your confusion is understandable)
> 
> Not everyone - just you
Click to expand...

PlasmaDork knows it...He made A+ in Obteuse and Obfuscation...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And punt. Simple questions to hard for you skippy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Since there is endless pages in this thread, one does wonder if you can read or just too lazy? If you have no idea of what he did wrong then there is really nothing to discuss.
> 
> Perhaps you find endless posts of your poor attempts to equate his behaviour with being normal fun. Most of us believe this to be a boor.
> 
> Skippy? If this is some weird liberal thing then please stop.
> Next thing you know, you will be sending tweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer the question..
> if he did nothing wrong then what is he going to be treated for....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted your opinion on what he did that was so wrongthat he needs to resign.
> When you can answer my simple question then ill answer yours.
Click to expand...

 
The same thing he is being treated for.....


----------



## The T

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And punt. Simple questions to hard for you skippy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Since there is endless pages in this thread, one does wonder if you can read or just too lazy? If you have no idea of what he did wrong then there is really nothing to discuss.
> 
> Perhaps you find endless posts of your poor attempts to equate his behaviour with being normal fun. Most of us believe this to be a boor.
> 
> Skippy? If this is some weird liberal thing then please stop.
> Next thing you know, you will be sending tweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer the question..
> if he did nothing wrong then what is he going to be treated for....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted your opinion on what he did that was so wrongthat he needs to resign.
> When you can answer my simple question then ill answer yours.
Click to expand...

He needs to resign because HE LIED for over a fucking WEEK...*HE* isn't trusted any longer...How stupid are you by the way? 'Everyone Does it' is NOT an excuse...*SOME* of us hold our electeds to a high standard..._*UNLIKE YOU*_


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> link to the disapproval?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the same poll that found that 56% of his constituents don't think he should resign, go look it up for yourself since you did not demand that that link be posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because LWC posted the link about supporting Weiner?
> Thats why i didnt ask dipshit.
Click to expand...


And I referred to the same poll, which is why I didn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Who gives a shit whether Weiner's a democrat or republican bad habits make bad votes for America's sake he must go.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how pathetic you guys are getting. Now everyone who defends weiner is a pedophile.you've lost the argument before it even started.
> you don't even have any facts on your side
> Call me whatever little names you need to call me. Doesn't change the fact you are a niave prude.man I've been laughing quite hard with how hard you guys are trying with this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the fine point ( being a leftist your confusion is understandable)
> 
> Not everyone - just you
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I figured this would be your answer once I posted that. Hey however many goal lists you need to keep moving.
Click to expand...

 

moving the goal posts? I assume

No, not at all.  Many others and myself have been consistent on these issues

The only one "moving the goal posts" are the ones on the Left.
Of course, with each new Weiner "revelation" (and there has been so many) =,
the Left is burdened with changing their argument.  

So to be fair, this is more the fault of Weiner than his supporters. Really, if he could have come out and told the truth quickly then the Left could have been more consistent with their poor arguments.


----------



## Mr.Nick

bigrebnc1775 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiner&#8217;s yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. We&#8217;ve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressman&#8217;s alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims &#8220;Facebook Hacked&#8221; As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why America is failing we elect politicans with bad habits who will sooner or later make a bad vote.
Click to expand...


The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.

Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.

This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..

Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???

Wiener is like a little teenager...


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who gives a shit whether Weiner's a democrat or republican bad habits make bad votes for America's sake he must go.


Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._

_Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._

_WHICH can do more damage?_


----------



## Neotrotsky

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted your opinion on what he did that was so wrongthat he needs to resign.
> When you can answer my simple question then ill answer yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing he is being treated for.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So bullshit. He is getting treatment for getting caught
Click to expand...

 

Thank goodness he was....

Imagine how long his perversions would have gone on?

God knows what more he would have done if he wasn't stopped.

The young women and their families of America can rest easy tonight knowing there is one less internet predator out there.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr.Nick said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why America is failing we elect politicans with bad habits who will sooner or later make a bad vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.
> 
> Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.
> 
> This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..
> 
> Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???
> 
> Wiener is like a little teenager...
Click to expand...


Teenager? OMG he's one of those voting on laws that according to the U.S. Constitution we must live with. It's time for real change.


----------



## The T

Mr.Nick said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why America is failing we elect politicans with bad habits who will sooner or later make a bad vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.
> 
> Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.
> 
> This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..
> 
> Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???
> 
> Wiener is like a little teenager...
Click to expand...

Weiner's Arrogance as the entire WHOLE of the DNC Statists preceed them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit whether Weiner's a democrat or republican bad habits make bad votes for America's sake he must go.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
Click to expand...


He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.


----------



## del

Plasmaball said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> pray tell, what did he do that was so terribly wrong?
> 
> This should be good and hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too funny
> 
> thanks for showing my point to be correct
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And punt. Simple questions to hard for you skippy
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing he is being treated for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bullshit. He is getting treatment for getting caught
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness he was....
> 
> Imagine how long his perversions would have gone on?
> 
> God knows what more he would have done if he wasn't stopped.
> 
> The young women and their families of America can rest easy tonight knowing there is one less internet predator out there.....
Click to expand...

i say Leave him ensconced...in place...NO ONE will belive a thing he says...and better for this Republic for it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit whether Weiner's a democrat or republican bad habits make bad votes for America's sake he must go.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
Click to expand...

 

He might like that


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit whether Weiner's a democrat or republican bad habits make bad votes for America's sake he must go.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
Click to expand...

That is the natural reaction...IF he gets drummed out? ANOTHER Statist is sure to take his place...now whom can do more damage? One that cannot be belived or one with little or NO track record?


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the natural reaction...IF he gets drummed out? ANOTHER Statist is sure to take his place...now whom can do more damage? One that cannot be belived or one with little or NO track record?
Click to expand...

 

Good Point!  Better to leave him as......


----------



## freedombecki

Neotrotsky said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the question for some on the Left..
> 
> If he did nothing wrong then what is he going to treatment for?
Click to expand...


The same thing Clinton refused treatment for unless treated by Jesse Jackson, latent ladies' man who was busy making a child with a mistress when the DNC tapped him for "spiritual counselling."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the natural reaction...IF he gets drummed out? ANOTHER Statist is sure to take his place...now whom can do more damage? One that cannot be belived or one with little or NO track record?
Click to expand...


Then we replace the next one and add more tar a fethers. sooner or later they will get the message.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Neotrotsky said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed...I think he should..._stick around..._
> 
> _Better an untrusted Statist and enemy to the Republic be in power than one that gets voted IN..._
> 
> _WHICH can do more damage?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He might like that
Click to expand...


That wasn't a joke. He nees to be made an example of.


----------



## The T

freedombecki said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner to Enter Treatment Center and Seek Leave From House
> 
> 
> why yes of course, the new 'out'..have issues with; swearing, racist remarks, making babies with multiple there to fore unknown partners, domestic abuse, whoring, serial viewing of the bachelorette?....go to "rehab".
> 
> Then the media appearances, spin-dry, all is forgiven.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the question for some on the Left..
> 
> If he did nothing wrong then what is he going to treatment for?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing Clinton refused treatment for unless treated by Jesse Jackson, latent ladies' man who was busy making a child with a mistress when the DNC tapped him for "spiritual counselling."
Click to expand...

The dye is cast...the Double Standard known...


----------



## Mr.Nick

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why America is failing we elect politicans with bad habits who will sooner or later make a bad vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.
> 
> Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.
> 
> This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..
> 
> Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???
> 
> Wiener is like a little teenager...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teenager? OMG he's one of those voting on laws that according to the U.S. Constitution we must live with. It's time for real change.
Click to expand...


Precisely...

Did you see his little dumb shit rant on the floor??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBqtyvn7OVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ever met a Republican not Owned by the Insurance Industry?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr.Nick said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.
> 
> Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.
> 
> This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..
> 
> Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???
> 
> Wiener is like a little teenager...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenager? OMG he's one of those voting on laws that according to the U.S. Constitution we must live with. It's time for real change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Did you see his little dumb shit rant on the floor??
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBqtyvn7OVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ever met a Republican not Owned by the Insurance Industry?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


No I haven't had a chance I have been doing site work for the last 8 days striaght.


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's needs to be made an example of, tared a feathered. is the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the natural reaction...IF he gets drummed out? ANOTHER Statist is sure to take his place...now whom can do more damage? One that cannot be belived or one with little or NO track record?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we replace the next one and add more tar a fethers. sooner or later they will get the message.
Click to expand...

Indeed. and that would be the natural course...Granted.

However? You must analyze the present mindset of over 51% of the Country that thinks it's OK...


----------



## Neotrotsky

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teenager? OMG he's one of those voting on laws that according to the U.S. Constitution we must live with. It's time for real change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Did you see his little dumb shit rant on the floor??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't had a chance I have been doing site work for the last 8 days striaght.
Click to expand...

 

Weiner sounds like someone who has a lot of sexual hang-ups


----------



## ABikerSailor

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> care to comment on murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevermind that society FROWNS on it and especially for those that we elect and hold to a Higher Standard...NO? Just keep making excuses...
Click to expand...


Higher standard?  Whose standards, yours?  

If you'd ever been to Europe, you would understand that certain things aren't really a big deal, like women going topless on public beaches, or men going to brothels.  Both are legal in Europe.

Interestingly enough, the ones that think they have "higher moral standards" are usually the ones that are bigoted and inbred in their thinking, because everyone else is supposed to think like they do.  Ever hear of Ted Haggard?  He was one of them idiots too.

Try again "The 'Tard".


----------



## The T

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending e-mails and pics to of age girls is much different than killing someone.
> 
> And yeah......I'm saying that if you have done it, you don't think it's a big deal, if you haven't done it, you're all up in arms about the moral fabric of this country.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the moral majority is neither, nor is it good for this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that society FROWNS on it and especially for those that we elect and hold to a Higher Standard...NO? Just keep making excuses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Higher standard? Whose standards, yours?
> 
> If you'd ever been to Europe, you would understand that certain things aren't really a big deal, like women going topless on public beaches, or men going to brothels. Both are legal in Europe.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the ones that think they have "higher moral standards" are usually the ones that are bigoted and inbred in their thinking, because everyone else is supposed to think like they do. Ever hear of Ted Haggard? He was one of them idiots too.
> 
> Try again "The 'Tard".
Click to expand...

 Ain't talkin' about _EUROPE_  you dweeb.

Get with the program and stop obfuscating...


----------



## ABikerSailor

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that society FROWNS on it and especially for those that we elect and hold to a Higher Standard...NO? Just keep making excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher standard? Whose standards, yours?
> 
> If you'd ever been to Europe, you would understand that certain things aren't really a big deal, like women going topless on public beaches, or men going to brothels. Both are legal in Europe.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the ones that think they have "higher moral standards" are usually the ones that are bigoted and inbred in their thinking, because everyone else is supposed to think like they do. Ever hear of Ted Haggard? He was one of them idiots too.
> 
> Try again "The 'Tard".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't talkin' about _EUROPE_  you dweeb.
> 
> Get with the program and stop obfuscating...
Click to expand...


Like I said, those with "higher moral standards" are usually bigoted and inbred thinkers, because like Rush Limbaugh, they believe that everyone should adhere to their standard, and in effect, become ditto heads (meaning you're a clone of your leader), meaning no new thought.

Try again retard.


----------



## elvis

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher standard? Whose standards, yours?
> 
> If you'd ever been to Europe, you would understand that certain things aren't really a big deal, like women going topless on public beaches, or men going to brothels. Both are legal in Europe.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the ones that think they have "higher moral standards" are usually the ones that are bigoted and inbred in their thinking, because everyone else is supposed to think like they do. Ever hear of Ted Haggard? He was one of them idiots too.
> 
> Try again "The 'Tard".
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't talkin' about _EUROPE_  you dweeb.
> 
> Get with the program and stop obfuscating...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those with "higher moral standards" are usually bigoted and inbred thinkers, because like Rush Limbaugh, they believe that everyone should adhere to their standard, and in effect, become ditto heads (meaning you're a clone of your leader), meaning no new thought.
> 
> Try again retard.
Click to expand...


I don't think Rush holds himself to any standard.  and if he does, he has failed miserably to meet it.


----------



## The T

ABikerSailor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher standard? Whose standards, yours?
> 
> If you'd ever been to Europe, you would understand that certain things aren't really a big deal, like women going topless on public beaches, or men going to brothels. Both are legal in Europe.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the ones that think they have "higher moral standards" are usually the ones that are bigoted and inbred in their thinking, because everyone else is supposed to think like they do. Ever hear of Ted Haggard? He was one of them idiots too.
> 
> Try again "The 'Tard".
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't talkin' about _EUROPE_ you dweeb.
> 
> Get with the program and stop obfuscating...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those with "higher moral standards"* are usually bigoted and inbred thinkers, because like Rush Limbaugh,* they believe that everyone should adhere to their standard, and in effect, become ditto heads (meaning you're a clone of your leader), meaning no new thought.
> 
> Try again retard.
Click to expand...

 Speaking of thinkers? The Highlighted just eliminated YOUR _sorry ass._


----------



## The T

elvis said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't talkin' about _EUROPE_ you dweeb.
> 
> Get with the program and stop obfuscating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, those with "higher moral standards" are usually bigoted and inbred thinkers, because like Rush Limbaugh, they believe that everyone should adhere to their standard, and in effect, become ditto heads (meaning you're a clone of your leader), meaning no new thought.
> 
> Try again retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Rush holds himself to any standard. and if he does, he has failed miserably to meet it.
Click to expand...

Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.


----------



## Wolfmoon

What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiner&#8217;s sexual depravity.

Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesn&#8217;t know he&#8217;s mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.

Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.


----------



## elvis

The T said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, those with "higher moral standards" are usually bigoted and inbred thinkers, because like Rush Limbaugh, they believe that everyone should adhere to their standard, and in effect, become ditto heads (meaning you're a clone of your leader), meaning no new thought.
> 
> Try again retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rush holds himself to any standard. and if he does, he has failed miserably to meet it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.
Click to expand...


I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now. 
I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.


----------



## xsited1

Wolfmoon said:


> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.



His "mental illness" does explain a lot.  When I would see him arguing on TV, I would always wonder if he was on crack.  I wouldn't doubt it if we find out he's an alcoholic and/or drug addict.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Whenever I saw him argue on T.V it was as though he was possessed by a bully demon telling him "Don't stray from the message and prove everyone idiotic and maybe no one will notice that you&#8217;re a possessed puppet."


----------



## The T

elvis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rush holds himself to any standard. and if he does, he has failed miserably to meet it.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

And Rush paid for his addiction didn't he? perhaps you've forgotten? And NO...it doesn't do a THING for Tony WEINER'S problem either, now does it? NO.


----------



## elvis

The T said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Rush paid for his addiction didn't he? perhaps you've forgotten? And NO...it doesn't do a THING for Tony WEINER'S problem either, now does it? NO.
Click to expand...


he's still a hypocrite whether he paid for it or not.  and I wasn't talking about the congressman in that post,  or have you forgotten?


----------



## The T

elvis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> And Rush paid for his addiction didn't he? perhaps you've forgotten? And NO...it doesn't do a THING for Tony WEINER'S problem either, now does it? NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's still a hypocrite whether he paid for it or not. and I wasn't talking about the congressman in that post, or have you forgotten?
Click to expand...

 
*I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.


----------



## The T

NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Mr.Nick said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is - people keep on buying the bullshit they hear out of these politicians mouths.
> 
> Most politicians are narcissistic assclown tyrant liars, and Wiener is no exception.
> 
> This dildo is a fool and he should be held to a higher standard, what he did may be legal however its unethical given his position er standing in government..
> 
> Now, if this cock is going to take his position or standing as a government official like this - imagine how seriously he takes his job duties???
> 
> Wiener is like a little teenager...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenager? OMG he's one of those voting on laws that according to the U.S. Constitution we must live with. It's time for real change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Did you see his little dumb shit rant on the floor??
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBqtyvn7OVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Ever met a Republican not Owned by the Insurance Industry?&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


What a ranting puke bag this bottomfeeding pervert is. Someone should ask ugly exactly how many Democrats are owned by The Unions? Now he's gonna seek treatment supposedly, What a joke. I have to say though, I really enjoy watching this carpetbagger's life flushed down the toilet. It couldn't have happened to a better scum bag.  ~BH


----------



## elvis

The T said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Rush paid for his addiction didn't he? perhaps you've forgotten? And NO...it doesn't do a THING for Tony WEINER'S problem either, now does it? NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's still a hypocrite whether he paid for it or not. and I wasn't talking about the congressman in that post, or have you forgotten?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.
Click to expand...


I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue.  I was addressing a point about Rush.  I don't dwell on  Rush's hypocrisy.  .  he's just a hypocrite.


----------



## The T

elvis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's still a hypocrite whether he paid for it or not. and I wasn't talking about the congressman in that post, or have you forgotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue. I was addressing a point about Rush. I don't dwell on Rush's hypocrisy. . he's just a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

 
Then that he will reamain in these annals...*Done Deal*.


----------



## The T

xsited1 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "mental illness" does explain a lot. When I would see him arguing on TV, I would always wonder if he was on crack. I wouldn't doubt it if we find out he's an alcoholic and/or drug addict.
Click to expand...

weiner is a SICk individual individual. *I* hope he stays on the Democrat Roster.


----------



## Foxfyre

It has become a pattern among celebrities who have committed really serious personal faux pas sufficient to make them lose popularity or box office draw power to claim some sort of addiction or affliction and enter rehab to be 'cured'.  And then all is supposed to be forgiven.

I think some of that is beginning to creep into the political scene as well.

Rush was a hypocrite yes when he was using drugs illegally or inappropriately while calling out 'dopeheads' on his radio show.  However, no addict KNOWS or ADMITs he or she is addicted and usually can convince themselves they are not for a long time.  Rush received his comeuppance when charged with illegally purchasing and using prescription meds and when those meds that he abused took his hearing.  He was then able to admit and face up to his addiction and get help for it.  I have not detected any relapse in him since that time.

Since his public admission of addiction and rehab, he has not, to the best of my knowledge, been on the case of dopeheads or drug abusers.

Those who have been addicted to alcohol or any other substance, have been able to break the addiction and get 'sober' will have great sympathy for Rush for they have, to a man or woman, ALL been guilty of Rush's kind of hypocrisy.  And they ALL needed help to recognize, understand, and break their addictions.  And ALL did suffer from a kind of mental illness while addicted.

I don't know whether Congressman Weiner is addicted to anything or not, but I'm sure some think it would be more socially acceptable to be an addict or mentally ill instead of a pervert.    I have not presumed to judge him as a person.  I do judge what he did to be incredibly inappropriate, reckless, and demonstrated incredibly poor judgment of a type nobody entrusted with the U.S. Government should be demonstrating.


----------



## WillowTree

elvis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's still a hypocrite whether he paid for it or not. and I wasn't talking about the congressman in that post, or have you forgotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue.  I was addressing a point about Rush.  I don't dwell on  Rush's hypocrisy.  .  he's just a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


why is Rush being discussed in a weiner thread? doyathink?


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue.  I was addressing a point about Rush.  I don't dwell on  Rush's hypocrisy.  .  he's just a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is Rush being discussed in a weiner thread? doyathink?
Click to expand...


I was responding to a point ABS made about Rush. that's all.


----------



## Foxfyre

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I* don't buy into it. Rush' problem was over long ago. You shouldn't dwell nor relate it to WEINER...it isn't becoming my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue.  I was addressing a point about Rush.  I don't dwell on  Rush's hypocrisy.  .  he's just a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is Rush being discussed in a weiner thread? doyathink?
Click to expand...


Because he is a polarizing figure like Sarah Palin or George W. Bush or Ann Coulter and is convenient to deflect attention from an embarrassing or uncomfortable subject.


----------



## WillowTree

elvis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't relate it to Weiner. It's a separate issue.  I was addressing a point about Rush.  I don't dwell on  Rush's hypocrisy.  .  he's just a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is Rush being discussed in a weiner thread? doyathink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to a point ABS made about Rush. that's all.
Click to expand...


Yep ABS.. deflecting.. yep,, I got it.


----------



## elvis

WillowTree said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is Rush being discussed in a weiner thread? doyathink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to a point ABS made about Rush. that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep ABS.. deflecting.. yep,, I got it.
Click to expand...


he was deflecting.  I agree.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

That idiot Barbara Walter's actually suggested that Weiner might have did what he did because of lack of attention from his Wife. She said he probably was "lonely". LMAO! What an ignorant old leftist owned hag. ~BH


----------



## elvis

BolshevikHunter said:


> That idiot Barbara Walter's actually suggested that Weiner might have did what he did because of lack of attention from his Wife. She said he probably was "lonely". LMAO! What an ignorant old leftist owned hag. ~BH



have any of the predators on Chris Hanson tried that excuse yet?


----------



## The T

Foxfyre said:


> It has become a pattern among celebrities who have committed really serious personal faux pas sufficient to make them lose popularity or box office draw power to claim some sort of addiction or affliction and enter rehab to be 'cured'. And then all is supposed to be forgiven.
> 
> I think some of that is beginning to creep into the political scene as well.
> 
> Rush was a hypocrite yes when he was using drugs illegally or inappropriately while calling out 'dopeheads' on his radio show. However, no addict KNOWS or ADMITs he or she is addicted and usually can convince themselves they are not for a long time. Rush received his comeuppance when charged with illegally purchasing and using prescription meds and when those meds that he abused took his hearing. He was then able to admit and face up to his addiction and get help for it. I have not detected any relapse in him since that time.
> 
> Since his public admission of addiction and rehab, he has not, to the best of my knowledge, been on the case of dopeheads or drug abusers.
> 
> Those who have been addicted to alcohol or any other substance, have been able to break the addiction and get 'sober' will have great sympathy for Rush for they have, to a man or woman, ALL been guilty of Rush's kind of hypocrisy. And they ALL needed help to recognize, understand, and break their addictions. And ALL did suffer from a kind of mental illness while addicted.
> 
> I don't know whether Congressman Weiner is addicted to anything or not, but I'm sure some think it would be more socially acceptable to be an addict or mentally ill instead of a pervert.  I have not presumed to judge him as a person. I do judge what he did to be incredibly inappropriate, reckless, and demonstrated incredibly poor judgment of a type nobody entrusted with the U.S. Government should be demonstrating.


First? Great post here...Well thought out...greymatter in full force...

The fact of the matter here as you outline is not RUSH and the DOGS he had to fight off but that of Tony Weiner...to wit this thread is of...

The man is sick...Going to REHAB or not? He won't be wiped off the DNC roles, or expunged from the Congress...but given an _excuse_ to go get whatever HELP he might need or care to garner.

He will remain on the Congressional ROLES. A TRIAL of the magnatude to expell him won't happen. HE will be given a _Leave OF ABSENCE...to combat his dogs..._

Too bad so many have forgotten that his WIFE works for the Secratary Of State...and leaves US in peril to her being compromised?

Nice going *TONY*. *YOU FUCKING JACKASS*


----------



## Neotrotsky

elvis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Rush holds himself to any standard. and if he does, he has failed miserably to meet it.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

 
Hypocrite perhaps, what was his stand, if any, on drug users?

Regardless, it does not mean one is wrong on ideas
Truth is truth - regardless of source


----------



## elvis

Neotrotsky said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many have tried to hold him to anything...But why would anyone hold an independent thinker to their own standard, and force someone as Rush, _to enforce it?_ It Defies Logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypocrite perhaps, what was his stand, if any, on drug users?
> 
> Regardless, it does not mean one is wrong on ideas
> Truth is truth - regardless of source
Click to expand...


you are correct.  that's the point i was making.  if hitler says genocide is wrong, he is correct..... but a hypocrite.


----------



## Neotrotsky

elvis said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the fallacy of" he doesn't do what he says is right, therefore he shouldn't be listened to about what's right". I can't remember the name of the fallacy right now.
> I am saying Rush is a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite perhaps, what was his stand, if any, on drug users?
> 
> Regardless, it does not mean one is wrong on ideas
> Truth is truth - regardless of source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are correct. that's the point i was making. if hitler says genocide is wrong, he is correct..... but a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

 
hmm, hitler is just for an example, I'm sure- not a comparison. Would almost be like a use of Godwin's Law


for example, one could also say

If Jesus told someone "Father punish them for they know not what they do"
He would be a hypocrite


----------



## elvis

Neotrotsky said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite perhaps, what was his stand, if any, on drug users?
> 
> Regardless, it does not mean one is wrong on ideas
> Truth is truth - regardless of source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that's the point i was making. if hitler says genocide is wrong, he is correct..... but a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm, hitler is just for an example, I'm sure- not a comparison. Would almost be like a use of Godwin's Law
> 
> 
> for example, one could also say
> 
> If Jesus told someone "Father punish them for they know not what they do"
> He would be a hypocrite
Click to expand...


it was for example.  yes.  

although Godwin's law has limitations.  what if you're discussing Goebbels?


----------



## Neotrotsky

elvis said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that's the point i was making. if hitler says genocide is wrong, he is correct..... but a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, hitler is just for an example, I'm sure- not a comparison. Would almost be like a use of Godwin's Law
> 
> 
> for example, one could also say
> 
> If Jesus told someone "Father punish them for they know not what they do"
> He would be a hypocrite
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was for example. yes.
> 
> although Godwin's law has limitations. what if you're discussing Goebbels?
Click to expand...

 
Granted, one would think any discussion on Nazi's as the main topic would invalidate the use of Godwin's Law 

or one could argue that the "time lmit" is 0 and Godwin's is automatic


It does make one wonder what would be the corollary for Nazi's discussing some thread ?
Godwin's Law where one is called a "jew" ?


----------



## saveliberty

Weiner's leave will give the leadership time to move all his stuff to the basement.  Projects start getting cancelled in the district.  Stick a fork in him.


----------



## Neotrotsky

saveliberty said:


> Weiner's leave will give the leadership time to move all his stuff to the basement. Projects start getting cancelled in the district. Stick a fork in him.


 

Some reports say even Papa Obama and Bill Clinton told him to
"get out of town"


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiners wife will be back on Wednesday she's a devout Muslim does anyone know if "Left Nut" is church going man?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Wolfmoon said:


> Weiners wife will be back on Wednesday she's a devout Muslim does anyone know if "Left Nut" is church going man?


 

Not sure, but no doubt he praying to God now


----------



## taichiliberal

Steve Hanson said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
Click to expand...


Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.

The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood. Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME. No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment. Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
Click to expand...

 
Kennedy was a CRIMINAL as was his BROTHER...BRING IT TachyBOI


----------



## grunt11b

taichiliberal said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
Click to expand...


 post·hu·mous/&#712;päsCH&#601;m&#601;s/Adjective
1. Occurring or appearing after the death of the originator.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

elvis said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That idiot Barbara Walter's actually suggested that Weiner might have did what he did because of lack of attention from his Wife. She said he probably was "lonely". LMAO! What an ignorant old leftist owned hag. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have any of the predators on Chris Hanson tried that excuse yet?
Click to expand...


Not that I am aware of. ~BH


----------



## taichiliberal

Wicked Jester said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't the democrats calling for Kennedy to posthumusly being stripped of the presidency? He had an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Clinton, who spooged all over a blue dress while receiving a BJ, and shoving cigars in the snatch of a typically fat, naive liberal intern, in the oval office on company and the taxpayers dime?
> 
> Fact is, Vitters name was on a list........Weiner got caught red handed (both literally and figuratively), and then stood before the taxpayers and LIED HIS BIG NOSED LIBERAL ASS OFF.
> 
> Nice legacy for that big mouthed, obnoxious LIBERAL piece o' shit to leave his soon to be born child......John Edwards must be so proud of his LIBERAL buddy!
Click to expand...


Know your facts, genius...Vitter was not only on a list, but it was PROVEN that he was using his cell phone to hook up with hookers while on the Congressional floor, and was being serviced by the ladies of the evening while calling for Clinton's head during the Lewinsky affair.

Oh, and it was an ILLEGAL wire tap that put Starr wise to Lewinsky....which had NOTHING to do with his investigation into possible insider trading by Hillary that netted $100 grand.

And Kennedy has been dead for some time now...and there was never an investigation as to infidelity with Kennedy, as in the USA, 'rumors' are NOT grounds for impeachment.

Oh, and yeah Edwards is an idiot....just like the toe tapper in the men's room, the guy who zipped over to South America for a quickie, Foley the boy chaser, etc., etc.

If you REALLY want to do a point for point, bunky, you may not like what you find.


----------



## grunt11b

> That idiot Barbara Walter's actually suggested that Weiner might have did what he did because of lack of attention from his Wife. She said he probably was "lonely". LMAO! What an ignorant old leftist owned hag. ~BH



 That's because the left do not believe in personal responsibility, they believe that you can do whatever the hell you wanna do and it will always be someone elses fault. Which is why we have so many criminals and lazy bums running around in our country, noone is making them responsible.


----------



## Liability

The Dem's are stuck with a sick Weiner.


----------



## taichiliberal

WillowTree said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being purposefully stupid doesn't become you.. Weiner tried to destroy Brietbart but Brietbart had the goods to back up his story.. I'm starting to feel sorry for Weiner cause he appears to be his own worst enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood.  Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try asswipe but the last time I looked it was DemonRats calling for the weenie man to quit.. twern't it?
Click to expand...


WTF is your problem, toodles?  Did I say I defended Weiner?  Nope!  I'm just pointing out that the GOP and the neocon punditry/parrots are full of it when they bray like jackasses about Weiner while being dead quiet about Vitter.

Matter of fact, matter of history....TFB if you're too much of a clown Jester to handle it.


----------



## freedombecki

Think Weiner can get a job at an insurance company?


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: the information is dead on accurate and details the recent history of a Republican politico that proves Chris and MarcATL correct on one point.  All the denial, dismisal and name calling won't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desperation of you sycophants is amusing.
> 
> Taichi crawls into the clown car with rest...
Click to expand...


And here's another intellectually stunted neocon parrot who cannot logically or factually disprove what Chris and MarcAtl posted, so he just spews Uncensored2008 sour grapes.  Pathetic.


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: the information is dead on accurate and details the recent history of a Republican politico that proves Chris and MarcATL correct on one point.  All the denial, dismisal and name calling won't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desperation of you sycophants is amusing.
> 
> Taichi crawls into the clown car with rest...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on uncensored, sounds like they conceeded ALL the other points.
Click to expand...


Like your icon, I'm unimpressed.


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY aren't they doing what you want, even after you TOLD them that you'd hold your breath until your turned blue?
> 
> Grow up, stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


A simple question just throws our Uncensored2008 neocon toadie into a tizzy.


----------



## Susan45

taichiliberal said:


> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.



I couldn't agree more. I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. What he did was stupid not illegal and so far not one congresscritter has resigned for being stupid (that I can think of anyway)

But Vitter was caught being involved with the DC Madam which is not only stupid, but illegal and was allowed to apologize and NOT asked to resign. And that was in 2007 after running as a family values candidate. Hypocrisy? You betcha!


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is the GOP NOT calling for Vitter, a publicly exposed whore monger, to resign while at the same time screaming for Weiner's blood. Remember, Vitter LIED about being a family values guy while screaming for Clinton to resign over Lewinsky.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try asswipe but the last time I looked it was DemonRats calling for the weenie man to quit.. twern't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem, toodles? Did I say I defended Weiner? Nope! I'm just pointing out that the GOP and the neocon punditry/parrots are full of it when they bray like jackasses about Weiner while being dead quiet about Vitter.
> 
> Matter of fact, matter of history....TFB if you're too much of a clown Jester to handle it.
Click to expand...

 

Sure Vitter should quit

But why stop with just him?

Braney Frank
Rangel
Maxine Waters

Your parrotting of MSNBC and the radical Left talking points shows a lack of imagination on your part

Indeed, your hypocrisy is showing in your rather "limited" calls of justice


----------



## Meister

Susan45 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. What he did was stupid not illegal and so far not one congresscritter has resigned for being stupid (that I can think of anyway)
> 
> But Vitter was caught being involved with the DC Madam which is not only stupid, but illegal and was allowed to apologize and NOT asked to resign. And that was in 2007 after running as a family values candidate. Hypocrisy? You betcha!
Click to expand...

I see we have an non-bias view


----------



## Neotrotsky

freedombecki said:


> Think Weiner can get a job at an insurance company?


 

Talk in the city, he has a new one lined up


----------



## xsited1

Susan45 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
Click to expand...


The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

grunt11b said:


> That idiot Barbara Walter's actually suggested that Weiner might have did what he did because of lack of attention from his Wife. She said he probably was "lonely". LMAO! What an ignorant old leftist owned hag. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the left do not believe in personal responsibility, they believe that you can do whatever the hell you wanna do and it will always be someone elses fault. Which is why we have so many criminals and lazy bums running around in our country, noone is making them responsible.
Click to expand...


Yep, No accountability whatsoever. Look at John Edwards, what a bottomfeeder. Out screwing some other Women while his wife dies of cancer. What a winner. He should just stick to doing retractable awning commercials.  ~BH


----------



## Neotrotsky

xsited1 said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME. No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment. Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
Click to expand...

 

Indeed

we would get more use out of him as


----------



## Ravi

heh...I have to say, from everything I've read about the guy he has an eating disorder and all his actions stem from this fact.

I have nothing but pity for him and I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

xsited1 said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
Click to expand...


They can keep him around atleast until after November. I would be ok with that.  ~BH


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Weiner can get a job at an insurance company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk in the city, he has a new one lined up
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> The Dem's are stuck with a sick Weiner.


 And IT will just LIMPalong...


----------



## whitehall

17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Weiner can get a job at an insurance company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk in the city, he has a new one lined up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 


I notice the radical left keeps pushing this Vitter story since they have nothing else

I say lets run with it

Indeed!

If the Left is so concerned about these kind of issues then the US should have a detailed accounting/ investigation of all members of Congress both Houses.

The American people should demand criminal checks before they run, as well.


hmm, makes one wonder which side would have the biggest problem with this


----------



## boedicca

whitehall said:


> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.




They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".

_Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.

Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.

Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_


Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com


So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.

Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk in the city, he has a new one lined up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the radical left keeps pushing this Vitter story since they have nothing else
> 
> I say lets run with it
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> If the Left is so concerned about these kind of issues then the US should have a detailed accounting/ investigation of all members of Congress both Houses.
> 
> The American people should demand criminal checks before they run, as well.
> 
> 
> hmm, makes one wonder which side would have the biggest problem with this
Click to expand...



What I find interesting is that Vitter's prostitute situation is from the same era as L'Affair Lewinsky.   The same people who are calling for Vitter's resignation now likely defended Clinton's affair with Lewinsky as being "just sex...everybody lies about it" and a "family matter".

I'd say Vitter and Clinton offset each other, and the Dems should focus on the present.


----------



## Spoonman

he's seeking professional help?  what, that will make him normal or something?


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. The new excuse is one offered by Rangel: "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations._
> 
> _Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner._
> 
> _Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
Click to expand...

 

Believe me, if Weiner went after little boys, the radical left would be trying to lower our standards to that as well

One only needs to look at the Studds story to see that is the truth


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try asswipe but the last time I looked it was DemonRats calling for the weenie man to quit.. twern't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem, toodles? Did I say I defended Weiner? Nope! I'm just pointing out that the GOP and the neocon punditry/parrots are full of it when they bray like jackasses about Weiner while being dead quiet about Vitter.
> 
> Matter of fact, matter of history....TFB if you're too much of a clown Jester to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Vitter should quit
> 
> But why stop with just him?
> 
> Braney Frank
> Rangel
> Maxine Waters
> 
> Your parrotting of MSNBC and the radical Left talking points shows a lack of imagination on your part
> 
> Indeed, your hypocrisy is showing in your rather "limited" calls of justice
Click to expand...


WTF are you babbling about?  Did I defend/support Weiner?  Nope.  I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here.  Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:

REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY


----------



## taichiliberal

Meister said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. What he did was stupid not illegal and so far not one congresscritter has resigned for being stupid (that I can think of anyway)
> 
> But Vitter was caught being involved with the DC Madam which is not only stupid, but illegal and was allowed to apologize and NOT asked to resign. And that was in 2007 after running as a family values candidate. Hypocrisy? You betcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see we have an non-bias view
Click to expand...



Is she factually incorrect?


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the radical left keeps pushing this Vitter story since they have nothing else
> 
> I say lets run with it
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> If the Left is so concerned about these kind of issues then the US should have a detailed accounting/ investigation of all members of Congress both Houses.
> 
> The American people should demand criminal checks before they run, as well.
> 
> 
> hmm, makes one wonder which side would have the biggest problem with this
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that Vitter's prostitute situation is from the same era as L'Affair Lewinsky. The same people who are calling for Vitter's resignation now likely defended Clinton's affair with Lewinsky as being "just sex...everybody lies about it" and a "family matter".
> 
> I'd say Vitter and Clinton offset each other, and the Dems should focus on the present.
Click to expand...

 

Plus, when Vitter came out to speak on it - he manned up
Did he falsely blame others like Weiner- no
Did he lie like Weiner- no
Did he treat the Press like Weiner- no

In fact his wife came out with him and spoke as well. 
It was an old issue that him and his wife had dealt with in private
and with professional help


----------



## taichiliberal

xsited1 said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy is DEAD, genius....has been for a LONG TIME.  No one ever had proof of his affairs while he was in office, since in America 'rumors' are not grounds for impeachment.  Vitter is VERY much alive and in office DESPITE BEING CAUGHT BREAKING THE RULES THAT SHOULD HAVE HIM REMOVED FROM OFFICE.
> 
> The GOP are hypocrits....deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
Click to expand...


I dare say that's true, given the GOP list of characters

REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY


----------



## The T

Spoonman said:


> he's seeking professional help? what, that will make him normal or something?


ONLY LESS ARROGANT and even that has an expiration date...


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dare say that's true, given the GOP list of characters
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
Click to expand...

 
FUCK yer list...THIS thread is of TONY Weiner that has put this Nation in Jepoardy via his spouse.

*GET LOST* you fucking RUBE.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hope that Weiner doesn't resign. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> we would get more use out of him as
Click to expand...


After 8 years of the Shrub, Gingrich, Palin, Boehner, King, Bachman and this  REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY  you'll need all the help you can get.


----------



## Charles_Main

Susan45 said:


> But Vitter was caught being involved with the DC Madam which is not only stupid, but illegal and was allowed to apologize and NOT asked to resign. And that was in 2007 after running as a family values candidate. Hypocrisy? You betcha!



Yep and at the time you same Liberals Demanded he Resign.  Hypocrisy? You betcha!


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem, toodles? Did I say I defended Weiner? Nope! I'm just pointing out that the GOP and the neocon punditry/parrots are full of it when they bray like jackasses about Weiner while being dead quiet about Vitter.
> 
> Matter of fact, matter of history....TFB if you're too much of a clown Jester to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Vitter should quit
> 
> But why stop with just him?
> 
> Braney Frank
> Rangel
> Maxine Waters
> 
> Your parrotting of MSNBC and the radical Left talking points shows a lack of imagination on your part
> 
> Indeed, your hypocrisy is showing in your rather "limited" calls of justice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
Click to expand...

 




Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well

Sorry, but it does

But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out

Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that 



I'm sure you would have no problem with people running for office to at least produce a criminal background check for the public..


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Vitter should quit
> 
> But why stop with just him?
> 
> Braney Frank
> Rangel
> Maxine Waters
> 
> Your parrotting of MSNBC and the radical Left talking points shows a lack of imagination on your part
> 
> Indeed, your hypocrisy is showing in your rather "limited" calls of justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
Click to expand...

 
*TACKYBUB* Might get it one of these days...for now? The mother Fucker is lost.


----------



## taichiliberal

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare say that's true, given the GOP list of characters
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK yer list...THIS thread is of TONY Weiner that has put this Nation in Jepoardy via his spouse.
> 
> *GET LOST* you fucking RUBE.
Click to expand...


"T" is a prime example of the GOP/neocon hypocrisy!  "T" follows the other neocon lemmings in dancing with glee about Vitter while deftly turning a blind eye and ear to the similar and WORSE transgressions and violations by their Republican gods.

I personally chalk up Weiner's idiocy to just that...personal idiocy that will most likely cost him re-election...if he's not run out of office by the Dems before that.  A shame, as he could have done some good, but no one said life was fair.

Meanwhile, the conservative/GOP hypocrisy is just amazing, as our intellectually stunted "T" show aptly demonstrates.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TACKYBUB* Might get it one of these days...for now? The mother Fucker is lost.
Click to expand...

 

Well what do you expect when they depend on people like Rachel Maddow for their ideas
Don't forget, these were the sames ones claiming a right wing hacking a week ago

The left does not like the truth, in fact it is their worst enemy


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TACKYBUB* Might get it one of these days...for now? The mother Fucker is lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect when they depend on people like Rachel Maddow for their ideas
Click to expand...

 
It means they don't KNOW  _HOW to think for themselves...and is typical of the Statist mentality...and YES...TachyBOI...*THAT MEANS U 2! *_


----------



## boedicca

I like how Drudge has a picture of Weiner taking out his dirty laundry.

heh.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Vitter should quit
> 
> But why stop with just him?
> 
> Braney Frank
> Rangel
> Maxine Waters
> 
> Your parrotting of MSNBC and the radical Left talking points shows a lack of imagination on your part
> 
> Indeed, your hypocrisy is showing in your rather "limited" calls of justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have no problem with people running for office to at least produce a criminal background check for the public..
Click to expand...


As you can see folks, Neo is just another neocon crank who spews a lot of talking points, but just becomes a simple parrot when confronted with information that contradicts his accusations.

Neo calls me a hypocrit, but has yet to produce any information where I say that Weiner or any Dem should not be treated the same as any Republican for similar crimes/transgressions.  And Neo's smoke screen about "criminal background" check displays his ignorance and desparation to defend the neocon GOP, as anyone with a high school education knows that ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation.

Neo repeats the long disproved Rove 2008 election tactic.....repeating a lie until someone believes it.  Unfortunately for Neo, the chronology of the posts will always be his undoing.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP hopes that Weiner doesn't resign, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> we would get more use out of him as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of the Shrub, Gingrich, Palin, Boehner, King, Bachman and this  REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY  you'll need all the help you can get.
Click to expand...


All I'm hearing is Blah, Blah Blah.    hey, it was your boy who just got caught with his pants down.  so to speak


----------



## Susan45

Charles_Main said:


> Susan45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Vitter was caught being involved with the DC Madam which is not only stupid, but illegal and was allowed to apologize and NOT asked to resign. And that was in 2007 after running as a family values candidate. Hypocrisy? You betcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and at the time you same Liberals Demanded he Resign.  Hypocrisy? You betcha!
Click to expand...


Really? I can't seem to remember the Liberals demanding he resign.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have no problem with people running for office to at least produce a criminal background check for the public..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can see folks, Neo is just another neocon crank who spews a lot of talking points, but just becomes a simple parrot when confronted with information that contradicts his accusations.
> 
> Neo calls me a hypocrit, but has yet to produce any information where I say that Weiner or any Dem should not be treated the same as any Republican for similar crimes/transgressions.  And Neo's smoke screen about "criminal background" check displays his ignorance and desparation to defend the neocon GOP, as anyone with a high school education knows that ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation.
> 
> Neo repeats the long disproved Rove 2008 election tactic.....repeating a lie until someone believes it.  Unfortunately for Neo, the chronology of the posts will always be his undoing.
Click to expand...


That's how obama got elected.  it will be interesting in 2012 when he is no longer on the offensive but has to go on the defensive and back up the last 4 years.  what will he do


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the radical left keeps pushing this Vitter story since they have nothing else
> 
> I say lets run with it
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> If the Left is so concerned about these kind of issues then the US should have a detailed accounting/ investigation of all members of Congress both Houses.
> 
> The American people should demand criminal checks before they run, as well.
> 
> 
> hmm, makes one wonder which side would have the biggest problem with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that Vitter's prostitute situation is from the same era as L'Affair Lewinsky. The same people who are calling for Vitter's resignation now likely defended Clinton's affair with Lewinsky as being "just sex...everybody lies about it" and a "family matter".
> 
> I'd say Vitter and Clinton offset each other, and the Dems should focus on the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, when Vitter came out to speak on it - he manned up
> Did he falsely blame others like Weiner- no
> Did he lie like Weiner- no
> Did he treat the Press like Weiner- no
> 
> In fact his wife came out with him and spoke as well.
> It was an old issue that him and his wife had dealt with in private
> and with professional help
Click to expand...



You are SO full of it!  Vitter was nailed when he had left his Congressional seat to run for Senate.  The Senate said that since his problems were on the other side of Capitol Hill, and Vitter had not broken any Senate rules, he was okay to stay!

EVERY Republican that supported Vitter's Senate run KNEW he was a whore monger and in violation of the rules.  And like Vitter, many of them were less than faithful in their relationships as they wailed for Clinton's impeachment regarding Lewinsky.

Vitter was and is a sleaze, and hypocrits like YOU make excuses for him.

Weiner is a dope and a lousy husband.....but NOT a Vitter.  The Dems can toss Weiner, life will go on.


----------



## boedicca

It's pretty funny how TacKyLiberal claims he didn't say Weiner should get special treatment, yet has to bring up a laundry list of GOP members to deflect attention away from him.

Cheap and transparent...and typical.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> It's pretty funny how TacKyLiberal claims he didn't say Weiner should get special treatment, yet has to bring up a laundry list of GOP members to deflect attention away from him.
> 
> Cheap and transparent...and typical.


 Naturally. It's the same old tactic...OBFUSCATE BABY!


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have no problem with people running for office to at least produce a criminal background check for the public..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see folks, Neo is just another neocon crank who spews a lot of talking points, but just becomes a simple parrot when confronted with information that contradicts his accusations.
> 
> Neo calls me a hypocrit, but has yet to produce any information where I say that Weiner or any Dem should not be treated the same as any Republican for similar crimes/transgressions.  And Neo's smoke screen about "criminal background" check displays his ignorance and desparation to defend the neocon GOP, as anyone with a high school education knows that ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation.
> 
> Neo repeats the long disproved Rove 2008 election tactic.....repeating a lie until someone believes it.  Unfortunately for Neo, the chronology of the posts will always be his undoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how obama got elected.  it will be interesting in 2012 when he is no longer on the offensive but has to go on the defensive and back up the last 4 years.  what will he do
Click to expand...



Only an insipidly stubborn  asshole would repeat this birther/oather/threeper/teabagger/neocon BS, and the Spoonman fits the bill in his first sentence.  The hypocrisy of the GOP regarding Weiner is there for all to see, and they just can't stand it.


----------



## boedicca

Hahahahaha!!!!!!

_Rep. Anthony Weiner overconfidently sent emails -- to his porn star pal Ginger Lee, no less -- mocking former Senator Larry Craig's bathroom sex scandal ... just 2 weeks before Weinergate exploded.

In the May 12 email exchange -- obtained by TMZ -- Weiner warned Lee a "conservative blogger/troll" is trying to contact his female Twitter followers to do a story about them.

Lee responded by saying, "If you're sleeping with your Twitter followers, that would make for a way cooler headline than if you were trollin' for folks in the bathroom at an airport or something of that nature."

Weiner apparently thought the clear and direct shot at Craig's 2007 airport bathroom sex scandal was hysterical -- he responded with, "yeah, the joke's on me. some of my twitter followers hang out in airport bathrooms apparently. thats where trolls troll."..._

Cocksure Representative Anthony Weiner MOCKED Former Senator Larry Craig Bathroom Sex Scandal | TMZ.com


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about? Did I defend/support Weiner? Nope. I pointing out a FACT about Vitter that NO GOP pundit/parrot is willing to cop to....unless they do what YOU are doing here. Okay bunky, heres just a small list of GOP, conservative politicos and pundits that are less than exemplary:
> 
> REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call for "equitable justice" is still disingenious and makes you a hypocrite as well
> 
> Sorry, but it does
> 
> But hey, why stop with Vitter lets get all the bums out
> 
> Of course, odds are, the Democrats won't do too well with that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would have no problem with people running for office to at least produce a criminal background check for the public..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can see folks, Neo is just another neocon crank who spews a lot of talking points, but just becomes a simple parrot when confronted with information that contradicts his accusations.
> 
> Neo calls me a hypocrit, but has yet to produce any information where I say that Weiner or any Dem should not be treated the same as any Republican for similar crimes/transgressions. And Neo's smoke screen about "criminal background" check displays his ignorance and desparation to defend the neocon GOP, as anyone with a high school education knows that ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation.
> 
> Neo repeats the long disproved Rove 2008 election tactic.....repeating a lie until someone believes it. Unfortunately for Neo, the chronology of the posts will always be his undoing.
Click to expand...

 

So are we to take it you are against the criminal background check?

Funny how that works


Smoke screen? Ignorance is yours my friend.
There is no background check done on EVERY Congressmen before confirmation- where are you pulling that fact from - MSNBC

Good luck trying to prove that one....

Again, most Americans would LOVE to see a criminal background check by all people running for office

What's to fear


Your hypocrisy "slip" is still showing and it is pink


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> we would get more use out of him as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 years of the Shrub, Gingrich, Palin, Boehner, King, Bachman and this  REPUBLICAN OFFENDERS - SEXUAL HARASSMENT PREDATOR BILL O'REILLY  you'll need all the help you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I'm hearing is Blah, Blah Blah.    hey, it was your boy who just got caught with his pants down.  so to speak
Click to expand...


The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrit.


----------



## boedicca

taichiliberal said:


> The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrit.




Hypocrite has an "e" on the end of it, you nattering nabob of nonsense.

If you are going to insult someone, at least use the proper spelling.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> It's pretty funny how TacKyLiberal claims he didn't say Weiner should get special treatment, yet has to bring up a laundry list of GOP members to deflect attention away from him.
> 
> Cheap and transparent...and typical.



What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.

Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty funny how TacKyLiberal claims he didn't say Weiner should get special treatment, yet has to bring up a laundry list of GOP members to deflect attention away from him.
> 
> Cheap and transparent...and typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.
Click to expand...

 
it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite has an "e" on the end of it, you nattering nabob of nonsense.
> 
> If you are going to insult someone, at least use the proper spelling.
Click to expand...


I stand corrected......The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrite.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrite has an "e" on the end of it, you nattering nabob of nonsense.
> 
> If you are going to insult someone, at least use the proper spelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected......The Spoonman demonstrates the hearing/reading capabilities of a willfully ignorant neocon hypocrite.
Click to expand...

 


Speaking of

have you produced any support where background checks are done on EVERY congressman ?
You know this theory you came up with

Can't do it
Funny how that works


----------



## boedicca

Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.

And now, you're just an idiot who can spell.  Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.


----------



## taichiliberal

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty funny how TacKyLiberal claims he didn't say Weiner should get special treatment, yet has to bring up a laundry list of GOP members to deflect attention away from him.
> 
> Cheap and transparent...and typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
Click to expand...


Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.

Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence.  Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.


----------



## boedicca

If T is drunk (which I doubt, but, for the sake of argument, let's assume it as a fact in evidence), he can sober up.

You, however, will always be a moron.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.
> 
> And now, you're just an idiot who can spell.  Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.



As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen.   Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such.  So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.

All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter.  I defend or endorse neither.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
Click to expand...

 
You guess wrong cumquat...and deflect in an attempt to obfuscate. Doesn't work muchacho...


----------



## boedicca

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.
> 
> And now, you're just an idiot who can spell.  Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen.   Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such.  So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.
> 
> All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter.  I defend or endorse neither.
Click to expand...



Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.
> 
> And now, you're just an idiot who can spell.  Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743157-post2757.html


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
Click to expand...

 

Speaking of  either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence

How is that proof of where ALL congressmen get Federal background checks coming along?

Strange, it is almost like you don't know
Question
where you just pulling that fact out of your ass - hoping it was right
or did you pull a Weiner and lie about it?


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.
> 
> And now, you're just an idiot who can spell. Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen. Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such. So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.
> 
> All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter. I defend or endorse neither.
Click to expand...

You are dealing with YOURSELF and your excuses as to your failure...Anything else is BUNK...garbage...rhetoric with NO basis in FACT.


----------



## boedicca

TacKyLiberal really is a moron.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hysterical is how Boedicca doesn't follow the chronology of the posts, which shows why I produce a laundry list of GOP members......it was NOT to deflect, but it was a RESPONSE of the list of Dem names another poster produced because they were pissed about the question as to why the conservatives are not asking for Vitter to resign.
> 
> Boedicca's neocon defense tactics are cheap, transparent....and typically dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
Click to expand...

YOU are talking outta yer ASS...with NO FACT.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting your egregious spelling error.
> 
> And now, you're just an idiot who can spell.  Spoonman has more intelligence in his left small toe than you do in your entire being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen.   Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such.  So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.
> 
> All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter.  I defend or endorse neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
Click to expand...



Who said he did, genius?  I certainly didn't.   All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.

Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guess wrong cumquat...and deflect in an attempt to obfuscate. Doesn't work muchacho...
Click to expand...

 

Ask him about where he came up with this theory that Federal background checks are done on EVERY congressman

Was he telling a lie or just pulling false facts out of his ass?


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen. Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such. So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.
> 
> All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter. I defend or endorse neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
Click to expand...

 
And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...

*DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...


----------



## taichiliberal

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are talking outta yer ASS...with NO FACT.
Click to expand...


And there's my proof, folks....T's not worth contemplating, as he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence.  I'm done wiping the debating floor with T.


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are talking outta yer ASS...with NO FACT.
Click to expand...

 

That's a fact
Even one of Weiner's underage tweeter girls could see that....


Of course they may believe that there is a Federal background check done on every Congressman elected as well


----------



## taichiliberal

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
Click to expand...



As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.  

T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence.  No point in my further responding to him.


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are talking outta yer ASS...with NO FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's my proof, folks....T's not worth contemplating, as he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence.  I'm done wiping the debating floor with T.
Click to expand...


That the best you can do?  Throw insults while your hero is getting booted by his own party leadership?  By definition that makes you the party fringe.


----------



## The T

And TachyBOI? *I* am NOT the subject matter of this thread...no matter your feeble attempt at _obfuscation._ You might wanna cease treating members of these boards as stupid shits as yourself?

In other words? *FUCK OFF* and deal with reality...


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
Click to expand...

 


Don't run away

Maybe you need some help to keep you going


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
Click to expand...

 
As Chronology shows? *I* hereby tell TackyBOI to FUCK OFF AGAIN*


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't run away
> 
> Maybe you need some help to keep you going
Click to expand...

 
Tacky would rather not run away and coddle it...


----------



## del

xsited1 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "mental illness" does explain a lot.  When I would see him arguing on TV, I would always wonder if he was on crack.  I wouldn't doubt it if we find out he's an alcoholic and/or drug addict.
Click to expand...


why do you hate alcoholics?


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Chronology shows? *I* hereby tell TackyBOI to FUCK OFF AGAIN*
Click to expand...

 


Just question him on his facts and he runs like a Weiner Tweeter underage girl

He might be busy trying to find proof of how they do Federal background checks on all Congressmen elected

Good luck with that


----------



## Charles_Main

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
Click to expand...


You have Repeatedly said you do not Defend him, Yet you continue to Argue the look at all these Republicans that did similar things angle, Which is Deflection and a Defense. So you are Defending him. 

The Dude Lied through his teeth, in a very arrogant and condescending way, for 10 days on National TV.  He Made a false Claim of being he Victim of a Criminal offense (Hacking)

He needs to be gone Period. 

For The Record I also Believe Vitter should be gone as well.


----------



## del

The T said:


> NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...



rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.

he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
Click to expand...


If Rush had an original thought, you'd become a large flightless bird.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Charles_Main said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And WE are pointing toward your GLEE to defend the Indefensible when TONY has already admitted that he FUCKED UP...
> 
> *DEAL WITH IT* TackyBoi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, I've repeatedly stated that I do not defend Weiner, and sight that most likely the Dems will give him the boot or he won't be re-elected.
> 
> T's latest rant here proves he's either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. No point in my further responding to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have Repeated said you do not Defend him, Yet you continue to Argue the look at all these Republicans that did similar things angle, Which is Deflection and a Defense. So you are Defending him.
> 
> The Dude Lied through his teeth, in a very arrogant and condescending way, for 10 days on National TV.  He Made a false Claim of being he Victim of a Criminal offense (Hacking)
> 
> He needs to be gone Period.
> 
> For The Record I also Believe Vitter should be gone as well.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of the idiots over in the Casey Anthony thread that keep saying that they are not defending her, even though they have pretty much made it their day job to do so for the last few weeks.  ~BH


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we can see folks, I'm dealing with the intellectual/emotional equivalent of high school freshmen. Boedicca was proven dead wrong in her accusation, and she doesn't have the maturity to admit such. So instead, she drops to the childish ranting that seems to be "T"s mark in trade.
> 
> All this because I simply pointed out the hypocrisy of the right wing-nuts ranting about Weiner yet either silent or excusing Vitter. I defend or endorse neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
Click to expand...

 

Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts? 

How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?


----------



## saveliberty

They think they are on offense.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's HER fucking thread...and everything she said is TRUE...Suck it up TOAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of  either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence
> 
> How is that proof of where ALL congressmen get Federal background checks coming along?
> 
> Strange, it is almost like you don't know
> Question
> where you just pulling that fact out of your ass - hoping it was right
> or did you pull a Weiner and lie about it?
Click to expand...


If you are a Congressman or a Senator and you are on a any committee that requires security clearance, you are given a background check.

The political party that runs a candidate does such checks to make sure nothing is found by the opposition or the press.  Eash state has requirements for political office/state representation....criminal convictions are frowned upon.

You're not that smart, Neo...but you are a hypocrit regarding Vitter and Weiner.


----------



## Charles_Main

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
Click to expand...


Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC. Let alone had his Background checked by the FBI 

lol


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has absolutely NO RESPONSIBILTY for Weiner's behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> About Boedicca here?  Nope!  The chronology of the posts proves me out on that.
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> TacKyLiberal really is a moron.


 Lord Knows he knos it...he's be reminded more times than Cater's has little pills.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Charles_Main said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

 

I hear you.

Sadly, if people elect them then they are good to go

Papa Obama with his background and associates, it be highly unlikely he could get a High Risk clearance for most gov't jobs


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my intellectually immature 'T', but the chronology of the posts shows that Boedicca's assertion/accusation in this instance is dead wrong.....authorship non-withstanding.
> 
> Folks,"T" is either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence. Rational repsonses to "T" are proving fruitless, and he'll soon have to be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of either a drunk, a silly teenager, or a man of limited intelligence
> 
> How is that proof of where ALL congressmen get Federal background checks coming along?
> 
> Strange, it is almost like you don't know
> Question
> where you just pulling that fact out of your ass - hoping it was right
> or did you pull a Weiner and lie about it?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a Congressman or a Senator and you are on a any committee that requires security clearance, you are given a background check.
> 
> *The political party that runs a candidate does such checks to make sure nothing is found by the opposition or the press.* Eash state has requirements for political office/state representation....criminal convictions are frowned upon.
> 
> You're not that smart, Neo...but you are a hypocrit regarding Vitter and Weiner.
Click to expand...

 
*I* Have highlighted YOUR PROBLEM...YOU actually BELIVE the PRESS and the PARTIES...what a fucking NON-THINKING RUBE.


----------



## boedicca

taichiliberal said:


> You're not that smart, Neo...but you are a hypocrit regarding Vitter and Weiner.




You're a lousy speller.

And nobody is fooled by your twisting your "fact" into any Congress person on a committee requiring security clearance getting a background check.

That isn't ALL of them.   Nor is a check by a political party a true background check.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> About Boedicca here? Nope! The chronology of the posts proves me out on that.
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html
Click to expand...

 

Too funny 
Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement

Nice try at rewriting history- why does the Left love to rewrite history so much 



Notice , unlike you I do not have to make any comments about your intelligence

Your lack of argument does it well

Your hypocrisy is still showing however


----------



## taichiliberal

Charles_Main said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he did, genius? I certainly didn't. All I'm doing is pointing out the sheer hypocrisy of jokers like you who are dancing with glee about Weiner while you try to excuse and are silent about Vitter's situation.
> 
> Boedicca's grasping at straws while blowing smoke, folks.....neocon desperation ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC. Let alone had his Background checked by the FBI
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



Hell, you're an idiot!  The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates.  They are NOT required to make that information public, as it involves privacy issues.

Any congressman or senator that sits on a committee of a sensitive or classified nature go through a background check.

States have their own requirements for their political candidates or state representatives....most political parties will vet their own people as to pre-empt any surprises from the media or the opposition.

Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> About Boedicca here? Nope! The chronology of the posts proves me out on that.
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement
Click to expand...

TackyBUB has to SAY something...lest he be thought an ASS...but MOST of us already came to that conclusion before this thread...


----------



## boedicca

And that is NOT ALL members of Congress.


----------



## del

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that Vitter's prostitute situation is from the same era as L'Affair Lewinsky. The same people who are calling for Vitter's resignation now likely defended Clinton's affair with Lewinsky as being "just sex...everybody lies about it" and a "family matter".
> 
> I'd say Vitter and Clinton offset each other, and the Dems should focus on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, when Vitter came out to speak on it - he manned up
> Did he falsely blame others like Weiner- no
> Did he lie like Weiner- no
> Did he treat the Press like Weiner- no
> 
> In fact his wife came out with him and spoke as well.
> It was an old issue that him and his wife had dealt with in private
> and with professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO full of it!  Vitter was nailed when he had left his Congressional seat to run for Senate.  The Senate said that since his problems were on the other side of Capitol Hill, and Vitter had not broken any Senate rules, he was okay to stay!
> 
> EVERY Republican that supported Vitter's Senate run KNEW he was a whore monger and in violation of the rules.  And like Vitter, many of them were less than faithful in their relationships as they wailed for Clinton's impeachment regarding Lewinsky.
> 
> Vitter was and is a sleaze, and hypocrits like YOU make excuses for him.
> 
> Weiner is a dope and a lousy husband.....but NOT a Vitter.  The Dems can toss Weiner, life will go on.
Click to expand...


did vitter lie when he got caught?

for a week?


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC. Let alone had his Background checked by the FBI
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, you're an idiot! The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates. They are NOT required to make that information public, as it involves privacy issues.
> 
> Any congressman or senator that sits on a committee of a sensitive or classified nature go through a background check.
> 
> States have their own requirements for their political candidates or state representatives....most political parties will vet their own people as to pre-empt any surprises from the media or the opposition.
> 
> Look it up if you don't believe me.
Click to expand...

How was WEINER Missed?


Get lost jackoff...


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> About Boedicca here? Nope! The chronology of the posts proves me out on that.
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement
> 
> Notice , unlike you I do not have to make any comments about your intelligence
> 
> Your lack of argument does it well
> 
> Your hypocrisy is still showing however
Click to expand...


You don't like the answer, but you can't fault it's accuracy.

Notice, YOU took an unwarranted nasty, condescending attitude toward me from the start.  I merely responded in kind....if you can't take it, don't dish it out.

Your accusation is a joke, given the chronology of the post shows that I have NOT made any hypocritical statement regarding Weiner's situation.  Constant statements by me in that vein makes YOU a liar, Neo.  I don't deal with silly little liars, so have the last predictable word.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be as desperate as you in making up facts?
> 
> How is that research going on how they do Federal background checks on EVERY congressman that is elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC. Let alone had his Background checked by the FBI
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, you're an idiot! The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates. They are NOT required to make that information public, as it involves privacy issues.
> 
> Any congressman or senator that sits on a committee of a sensitive or classified nature go through a background check.
> 
> States have their own requirements for their political candidates or state representatives....most political parties will vet their own people as to pre-empt any surprises from the media or the opposition.
> 
> Look it up if you don't believe me.
Click to expand...

 

Prove this lie as well

Hey if it is not public then what would they do if the information was bad?

If it is not public how do you know they do it



Again,  I need to make no comments on your intelligence
Your words speak for themselve


----------



## taichiliberal

del said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, when Vitter came out to speak on it - he manned up
> Did he falsely blame others like Weiner- no
> Did he lie like Weiner- no
> Did he treat the Press like Weiner- no
> 
> In fact his wife came out with him and spoke as well.
> It was an old issue that him and his wife had dealt with in private
> and with professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO full of it!  Vitter was nailed when he had left his Congressional seat to run for Senate.  The Senate said that since his problems were on the other side of Capitol Hill, and Vitter had not broken any Senate rules, he was okay to stay!
> 
> EVERY Republican that supported Vitter's Senate run KNEW he was a whore monger and in violation of the rules.  And like Vitter, many of them were less than faithful in their relationships as they wailed for Clinton's impeachment regarding Lewinsky.
> 
> Vitter was and is a sleaze, and hypocrits like YOU make excuses for him.
> 
> Weiner is a dope and a lousy husband.....but NOT a Vitter.  The Dems can toss Weiner, life will go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did vitter lie when he got caught?
> 
> for a week?
Click to expand...



No, because he was essentially out of Congress,  busy running for a higher office.....which he got with the hypocritical support of the GOP and a GOP Senate group that copped a technicality to allow him in.

The GOP hypocrisy is plain, and they haven't a leg to stand on when it comes to wailing about Weiner.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement
> 
> Notice , unlike you I do not have to make any comments about your intelligence
> 
> Your lack of argument does it well
> 
> Your hypocrisy is still showing however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like the answer, but you can't fault it's accuracy.
> 
> Notice, YOU took an unwarranted nasty, condescending attitude toward me from the start. I merely responded in kind....if you can't take it, don't dish it out.
> 
> Your accusation is a joke, given the chronology of the post shows that I have NOT made any hypocritical statement regarding Weiner's situation. Constant statements by me in that vein makes YOU a liar, Neo. I don't deal with silly little liars, so have the last predictable word.
Click to expand...

 

I have no problem with the answer. It is a fine answer for a different question

You have a problem with the question

You stated their is a Federal Background check on EVERY congressmen elected
FALSE Statement

Do I believe you lied on purpose- NO
Do I believe you were just pulling facts out of your ass- YES

Do I believe you are attempting to pull a Weiner here and squirm you way out it- YES


Do I believe that the thought of a criminal background check done on everyone running for office made public
makes someone from the Left nervous- YES


Your hypocrisy is in your limited call for justice, not the Weiner


----------



## del

saveliberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Rush had an original thought, you'd become a large flightless bird.
Click to expand...


you seem mesmerized.


----------



## boedicca

Chris Lee was gone in four hours after doing something far less egregious than Weiner has done.

Yet TacKyLiberal has to focus on something that Vitter did in the 1990s right around the same time Clinton was getting blow jobs from Lewinsky in the Oval Office.


----------



## saveliberty

I hear defensive comments again.  thichiliberal


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> Chris Lee was gone in four hours after doing something far less egregious than Weiner has done.
> 
> Yet TacKyLiberal has to focus on something that Vitter did in the 1990s right around the same time Clinton was getting blow jobs from Lewinsky in the Oval Office.


 
TackyBUB cain't HEP IT...He's a fucking MORON...


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they do not even do them on the President. We have one now who has never even showed us the Grades he got in College, and waited until he was President for 2 years to get around to showing us his BC. Let alone had his Background checked by the FBI
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, you're an idiot! The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates. They are NOT required to make that information public, as it involves privacy issues.
> 
> Any congressman or senator that sits on a committee of a sensitive or classified nature go through a background check.
> 
> States have their own requirements for their political candidates or state representatives....most political parties will vet their own people as to pre-empt any surprises from the media or the opposition.
> 
> Look it up if you don't believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this lie as well
> 
> Hey if it is not public then what would they do if the information was bad?
> 
> If it is not public how do you know they do it
> 
> 
> 
> Again,  I need to make no comments on your intelligence
> Your words speak for themselve
Click to expand...



"Prove this a lie as well"?  Prove a negative?  WTF is your problem, Neo?  I'm not doing your homework, Neo.  Stop being a crank, be honest and grow up.


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rush had an original thought, you'd become a large flightless bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem mesmerized.
Click to expand...


Large flightless birds can have that effect.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3743290-post2786.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement
> 
> Notice , unlike you I do not have to make any comments about your intelligence
> 
> Your lack of argument does it well
> 
> Your hypocrisy is still showing however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like the answer, but you can't fault it's accuracy.
> 
> Notice, YOU took an unwarranted nasty, condescending attitude toward me from the start. I merely responded in kind....if you can't take it, don't dish it out.
> 
> Your accusation is a joke, given the chronology of the post shows that I have NOT made any hypocritical statement regarding Weiner's situation. Constant statements by me in that vein makes YOU a liar, Neo. I don't deal with silly little liars, so have the last predictable word.
Click to expand...

 There IS NO _Accuracy..._


----------



## del

taichiliberal said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO full of it!  Vitter was nailed when he had left his Congressional seat to run for Senate.  The Senate said that since his problems were on the other side of Capitol Hill, and Vitter had not broken any Senate rules, he was okay to stay!
> 
> EVERY Republican that supported Vitter's Senate run KNEW he was a whore monger and in violation of the rules.  And like Vitter, many of them were less than faithful in their relationships as they wailed for Clinton's impeachment regarding Lewinsky.
> 
> Vitter was and is a sleaze, and hypocrits like YOU make excuses for him.
> 
> Weiner is a dope and a lousy husband.....but NOT a Vitter.  The Dems can toss Weiner, life will go on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did vitter lie when he got caught?
> 
> for a week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, because he was essentially out of Congress,  busy running for a higher office.....which he got with the hypocritical support of the GOP and a GOP Senate group that copped a technicality to allow him in.
> 
> The GOP hypocrisy is plain, and they haven't a leg to stand on when it comes to wailing about Weiner.
Click to expand...


so, no, he didn't lie and wiener did.


small steps....


----------



## The T

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
Click to expand...

 So says someone that has obviously NOT listened in earnst to Rush...But I won't fault YOU for no taste or LACK of thought in this INSTANCE.

Sorry DEL...you _lose._


----------



## saveliberty

Anybody what to bet a 17 year old or two have agents about now?


----------



## Dr.House

Tachy is into the weiner...

creepy...


----------



## del

The T said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOR is Rushs' Problem Related to weiner's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says someone that has obviously NOT listened in earnst to Rush...But I won't fault YOU for no taste or LACK of thought in this INSTANCE.
> 
> Sorry DEL...you _lose._
Click to expand...


i rest my case


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, you're an idiot! The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates. They are NOT required to make that information public, as it involves privacy issues.
> 
> Any congressman or senator that sits on a committee of a sensitive or classified nature go through a background check.
> 
> States have their own requirements for their political candidates or state representatives....most political parties will vet their own people as to pre-empt any surprises from the media or the opposition.
> 
> Look it up if you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this lie as well
> 
> Hey if it is not public then what would they do if the information was bad?
> 
> If it is not public how do you know they do it
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I need to make no comments on your intelligence
> Your words speak for themselve
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Prove this a lie as well"? Prove a negative? WTF is your problem, Neo? I'm not doing your homework, Neo. Stop being a crank, be honest and grow up.
Click to expand...

 

you don't have to prove any negative, the statements were satire

We know that you were unable to prove your orignal statement on EVERY congressman
Since we are dealing with two diffenent claims, your confusion is understandable

Just support your "postive" statement on Presidents this time. 
Where does it say in US law that FBI checks are required on all Presidential Candidates ?
Good luck with that

As for homework, I know the real answer
research facts before you claim them to be true would help you a lot

Hint: check US Constitution


So far you are 0 out 2 in trying to prove your statements
Perhaps you have a calling as a politician 

Hey NY might have an opening soon


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Wolfmoon

When Anthony Weiner was a young boy his dad caught him masturbating and pouring peanuts on his dick.  His dad said, &#8220;Boy what are you doing?&#8221;  Anthony said, &#8220;I&#8217;m fuckin&#8217; nuts Dad, I&#8217;m fuckin&#8217; nuts.&#8221;


----------



## SuMar

jillian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make one wish for extra strength Brain Bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were worried about brain bleach, you wouldn't be wallowing in this.
> 
> not anthony's style and he has aspirations. *i can't imagine him doing that on twitter. *and knowing how he makes you rightwingnuts well... nuts, wouldn't shock me if one of you loons hacked him. not that difficult.
Click to expand...


Ummm...yeah...and how did all of that worked out???


----------



## SuMar

Ravi said:


> Big Government? That's Breitbart. Has he ever broken a fact based story? Maybe one of his pimps is the hacker, it sounds exactly like something he would do.





Can you prove any of his stories are false??


----------



## The T

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
> 
> 
> 
> So says someone that has obviously NOT listened in earnst to Rush...But I won't fault YOU for no taste or LACK of thought in this INSTANCE.
> 
> Sorry DEL...you _lose._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i rest my case
Click to expand...

 
Rest all you like. Your status here is persona _non-grata..._ Get me ACE? Understand or do I have to spell it OUT to you?


----------



## SuMar

Ravi said:


> Now that we've seen the picture it makes even less sense. It looks like a professionally posed picture. Very stylized.
> 
> I think whoever is responsible for this should go to jail.





Keeping tapping those heels together. Your spin failed...


----------



## del

The T said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says someone that has obviously NOT listened in earnst to Rush...But I won't fault YOU for no taste or LACK of thought in this INSTANCE.
> 
> Sorry DEL...you _lose._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i rest my case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rest all you like. Your status here is persona _non-grata..._ Get me ACE? Understand or do I have to spell it OUT to you?
Click to expand...


lick me


----------



## SuMar

shintao said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the girl underage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does sexual harassment depend on age?
> 
> God, why can't liberals ever man up to their leaders mistakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What mistake?
Click to expand...




So it _*was*_ Weiner's intention to make a spectacle of himself..Good to know...


----------



## The T

Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?


----------



## del

The T said:


> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?



go sleep it off


----------



## RadiomanATL

Raging Drunkenese.

A new message board language.


----------



## Luissa

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go sleep it off
Click to expand...


Do people get drunk and feel the need to post? or do they post and then feel the need to drink?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wolfmoon said:


> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.



No  what needs top be done is what I said earlier. He needs to be made an example of removed tared and feathered. The American people should do it's duty and police it's government.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> heh...I have to say, from everything I've read about the guy he has an eating disorder and all his actions stem from this fact.
> 
> I have nothing but pity for him and I hope he gets the help he needs.



ok you can have pity on him, but doies he need to be in a position where he's allowed to vote on laws that run this country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

boedicca said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
Click to expand...


Another reason why Weiner needs to be made an example of. Because others have done worse. Enough is enough.


----------



## gautama

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> rush is an asshole. if he ever had an original thought, he'd drop dead.
> 
> he's good at mesmerizing cretins though.
> 
> 
> 
> So says someone that has obviously NOT listened in earnst to Rush...But I won't fault YOU for no taste or LACK of thought in this INSTANCE.
> 
> Sorry DEL...you _lose._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i rest my case
Click to expand...


Del, you are dead wrong regarding Rush.

You case has ZERO merit.


----------



## gautama

Dr.House said:


> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...



Why shouldn't it be creepy......they're both LIEberrhoids with their heads up their arses plus an additional perversion, or two.


----------



## gautama

SuMar said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does sexual harassment depend on age?
> 
> God, why can't liberals ever man up to their leaders mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mistake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it _*was*_ Weiner's intention to make a spectacle of himself..Good to know...
Click to expand...


Seems like it's kinda common that compulsive pervs take chances knowing that they are in danger of being exposed......apparently, that's part of their schtick.


----------



## gautama

SuMar said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Government? That's Breitbart. Has he ever broken a fact based story? Maybe one of his pimps is the hacker, it sounds exactly like something he would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove any of his stories are false??
Click to expand...


SuMar can't......but he may try SOROS 's SMEAR Machines' (Media Matters, Daily Kos, MoveOn.Org, Puffington Post, etc.,) manufactured bullshit.


----------



## gautama

The T said:


> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?



Relax T, Del is wrong.

But don't go overboard.


----------



## gautama

Luissa said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go sleep it off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do people get drunk and feel the need to post? or do they post and then feel the need to drink?
Click to expand...


Luissa da Pissah,

LIEberrhoidal crunt......fuck off. 

You might impress TDM, RDeanieWeanie, Buggy Huggy, etc.......but no one rational gives a shit about your queries or loopy opinions.


----------



## Ravi

The T said:


> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?


 Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ravi said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?
Click to expand...


Just can't get off the Weiner.. huh.. Ravi....


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your fantasy.

Police close Delaware Weiner case | Philadelphia Inquirer | 06/12/2011


----------



## gautama

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just can't get off the Weiner.. huh.. Ravi....
Click to expand...


Ravi on Weanie Weiner's Weanie......now that is LIEberrhoidal romance fer ya.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## shintao

It is not just the Roasting of the Weiner we should be concerned with in Congress,...the place is full of perverts like wet smelly rats eating on the American carcass. Weiner isn't the exception,...he is the rule.

Questions, (instead of jokes) we should be concerned with, is what causes such a high level of perverts among power hungry politicians. Does anyone actually think roasting Weiner in counseling will solve his problem? If so, I got a weiner for you!!!

The worst part of this, these perverts are around our children, in our homes, come to our neighborhoods. They are as bad, well, worse than child molesting priests.

We need to give these perverted candidates psychological tests to determine what they are thinking when they are kissing your babies, or sharing a "teen moment" with you son or daughter.

Weiner is worse than a child molester, simply because of the numbers of people who put their trust in him, numbers that stack the odds in his favor that he will score and make another victim. The broken trust is the key element in a child molestation crime. Based on that, he should be shot. But I would settle for these closet perverts being tested before they can even be a candidate for political office.

Just like there are certian characteristics of rapists, or serial killers, there are perverted characteristics among politicians and priests.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your fantasy.
> 
> Police close Delaware Weiner case | Philadelphia Inquirer | 06/12/2011
Click to expand...


*Wow!!!*

*What a massive Dragnet!!!
*
They send a couple of Delaware cops (We all know how Delaware cops are the best detectives in the country) to look at the girl's laptop. So they check for nasty emails on her PC and according to this story close the case. 

Any FBI agent will tell you that her lap-top is only part of the story. Investigations need to be done with the internet provider and Weiner's PC.

I think what we're seeing here is a scare-tactic being used on Weiner to get him to resign. This half-hearted investigation was not intended to find anything of value.


----------



## saveliberty

xsited1 said:


>



Looks like she had a rough night out with Weiner.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. So this liberal *sick fuck*, *Pull His Weiner* is just sick, a sick pervert who needs some understanding, needs time to get his head together, time to heal then he will be, *all better*, and doesn't want anyone to remind him of what he has done in the past, we are just to forgive the unrepentant pervert, who is heading off to rehab.
2. Problem with this is, he also lied, he lied about this whole story, saying his tweeter account was hacked, is there a rehab for liars too?
3. I wonder what other rehabs we need to send this pervert too?
4. They should of already tarred and feathered his ass, and sent him homeless into the street.
5. LINK:Rep. Anthony Weiner heads to rehab as Nancy Pelosi, other Democrats demand he resign - NYPOST.com


"
Weiner's pulling out -- for a little while, at least.

Serial-sexting Congressman Anthony Weiner headed off to rehab and will seek a leave of absence, as Nancy Pelosi and other Dems demanded he quit following his admission to sending private Twitter messages to a 17-year-old girl.

Weiner's office said the randy rep left this morning for "professional treatment," and will take a leave of absence from the House as he tries to become a better family man.

Congressman Weiner departed this morning to seek professional treatment to focus on becoming a better husband and healthier person, Weiners office said in a statement. In light of that, he will request a short leave of absence from the House of Representatives so that he can get evaluated and map out a course of treatment to make himself well."


6. This reminds me of what another *sick fuck* said, "I didn't have sex with that women, Monica Lewinsky!" we know he lied too.
7. He ofcourse in Billy Boy Clinton who said that, the unsung leader of the Democratic Party, what a *sick fuck party* it is too, sad they the liberals have no moral fiber to even see this, even when I spell it out in black and white right infront of your eyes.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to burst your fantasy.
> 
> Police close Delaware Weiner case | Philadelphia Inquirer | 06/12/2011
Click to expand...




He's checking himself into rehab for a reason...and it's not a good one.


----------



## AquaAthena

boedicca said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your fantasy.
> 
> Police close Delaware Weiner case | Philadelphia Inquirer | 06/12/2011
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's checking himself into rehab for a reason...and it's not a good one.
Click to expand...


Right! Desperate for the "sympathy" vote, he grabs what appears to be his "last chance."


----------



## boedicca

Being in Congress should not be personal therapy.

If Weiner needs help, he should resign and open up the seat to somebody who is not a basket case.


----------



## GoneBezerk

The Weiner is cooked....


----------



## Wolfmoon

If the average Joe Blow did the same thing as Weiner he would be called a "Sexual Predator." 

So, why not call Weiner what he is a *"**Power Drunk Sexual Predator.*


----------



## USAMomma

Rep. Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop



Rep. Anthony Weiner took numerous photos of himself -- clothed and partially nude -- at the House Members Gym and sent them to at least one woman ... raising questions about whether he used Congressional resources in his online exploits.

Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com


----------



## Warrior102

This guy has some serious issues. 
Now caught, he seeks "treatment" for his problems?
Anyone who thinks this pervert should remain in office, probably supports Larry Craig. 

Weiner - resign and move on. You're pathetic.


----------



## saveliberty

Rehab also buys him two weeks or more out of the spotlight.  In my opinion, you can't rehabilitate a sexual predator.  Best just to lock them up and throw away the key.


----------



## Sherry

He's in love with himself....people in love do really dumb things.


----------



## code1211

Warrior102 said:


> This guy has some serious issues.
> Now caught, he seeks "treatment" for his problems?
> Anyone who thinks this pervert should remain in office, probably supports Larry Craig.
> 
> Weiner - resign and move on. You're pathetic.




Anyone who supports this little weasel is a Democrat.  Craig was a Republican.  Anyone who supports Weiner was screaming for Craig's head.

No pun inteneded...


----------



## Wolfmoon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what needs top be done is what I said earlier. He needs to be made an example of removed tared and feathered. The American people should do it's duty and police it's government.
Click to expand...

 


Since tar and feathering is no longer acceptable (pity) we must go forward with the rule of law method.

Arent we suppose advance civilization and not drag it back to the dark ages?

Look at Bill Clinton he should have been removed from politics when he was governor of Arkansas. He carried on his private life like Caligula and did so right into the Oval office. If We the People had the balls to remove Clinton early on, he might not have had the chance of promoting and succeeding in signing the *U.S.-China Relations Act of 2000*. 

You might say Bill Clinton single handedly destroyed jobs in America. Clinton was so, sick he didnt care if signing the "Bill" meant greedy American factories would quit America in favor for Chinese labor that would work for 38 cents an hour. 

In the last 10 years 50,000 American companies have moved their factories to China and America has been the worse off for it. If Bill Clinton would have been taken out of politics early on this might not have happened. 

We The People have to keep these politicians in check and *constantly *keep a 24/7 close watch on them. We can't let these sick S.O.B.'s destroy our country anymore! So everyone pick a shift.


----------



## dilloduck

Images of the human body are a danger to all mankind. Please seek permission before undressing. Someone might see you and die.


----------



## Wry Catcher

USAMomma said:


> Rep. Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner took numerous photos of himself -- clothed and partially nude -- at the House Members Gym and sent them to at least one woman ... raising questions about whether he used Congressional resources in his online exploits.
> 
> Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com



Some of us (I hope) have no prurient interest or desire for retribution.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 year old girl? Are radical dems going to defend an internet pedophile? Bring it on. The longer the weenie stays in office the worse old line democrats look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are.  The new excuse is one offered by Rangel:  "He wasn't going out with little boys".
> 
> _Weiner did pick up support from U.S. Rep. Charles Rangel, a New York Democrat who was censured by the House last year for ethics violations.
> 
> Rangel suggested that other members of Congress had done things more immoral than Weiner.
> 
> Rangel said Weiner "wasn't going with prostitutes. He wasn't going out with little boys."_
> 
> 
> Weiner: Online Communications With Teen 'Neither Explicit Nor Indecent' | CNSnews.com
> 
> 
> So, from this we can discern that Dem Morality means anything goes as long as one can identify somebody else who has done something worse as a deflection.
> 
> Personally, I don't think a grown man seeing an adult prostitute is as bad as a grown man trawling for underage girls on the internets.
Click to expand...



Notice how predators like Weiner work

They are grooming them for later


----------



## LilOlLady

*REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*

And hurry back to work because we need you. 
Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
*
Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.


----------



## Provocateur

Seems to me he is addicted to the spotlight and power, which is why he is going into rehab, so that he can perpetuate his addiction by hiding out for a bit.

I would like to look at the credibility of the rehab center if they are enabling him to perpetuate his addiction.  


Or is he just using the worn out  sex addict excuse?


----------



## Warrior102

Wry Catcher said:


> USAMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner took numerous photos of himself -- clothed and partially nude -- at the House Members Gym and sent them to at least one woman ... raising questions about whether he used Congressional resources in his online exploits.
> 
> Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us (I hope) have no prurient interest or desire for retribution.
Click to expand...


I hope that 17 year old girl's father wants some retribution. If it were my daughter this pervert engaged on the Internet, I'd like his nuts on a silver platter for starters.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wolfmoon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to happen now is for someone to start a website and collect donations to monetarily reward women to come forward with evidence showing Anthony Weiners sexual depravity.
> 
> Weiner will have to be forced out of office because someone as mentally ill as he is, doesnt know hes mentally ill. No doubt his P.R. people and handlers have arranged his rehabilitation stay for damage control of the current situation.
> 
> Anyone mentally unstable has no business in any political position because they can easily be manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what needs top be done is what I said earlier. He needs to be made an example of removed tared and feathered. The American people should do it's duty and police it's government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since tar and feathering is no longer acceptable (pity) we must go forward with the rule of law method.
> 
> Arent we suppose advance civilization and not drag it back to the dark ages?
> 
> Look at Bill Clinton he should have been removed from politics when he was governor of Arkansas. He carried on his private life like Caligula and did so right into the Oval office. If We the People had the balls to remove Clinton early on, he might not have had the chance of promoting and succeeding in signing the *U.S.-China Relations Act of 2000*.
> 
> You might say Bill Clinton single handedly destroyed jobs in America. Clinton was so, sick he didnt care if signing the "Bill" meant greedy American factories would quit America in favor for Chinese labor that would work for 38 cents an hour.
> 
> In the last 10 years 50,000 American companies have moved their factories to China and America has been the worse off for it. If Bill Clinton would have been taken out of politics early on this might not have happened.
> 
> We The People have to keep these politicians in check and *constantly *keep a 24/7 close watch on them. We can't let these sick S.O.B.'s destroy our country anymore! So everyone pick a shift.
Click to expand...


I won't put all the blame for the exodus of American jobs on Clinton.  That 'bad act' could not have been accomplished without his support AND complicity of a GOP controlled Congress.  They passed the legislation.  He signed it.  Another case of good intentions producing unanticipated negative consequences.

We have U.S. businesses sitting on more than $2 trillion dollars in investment money that will remain out of the economy so long as our fearless leaders continue to threaten higher taxes, impose ever more restrictive regulation, require artificially high wages and benefits (which is the single most deadly factor in U.S. jobs) and put job producing industries off limits.

Congressman Weiner and people like him supported every single job crushing initiative imposed by a Democratic Congress and our current President.  The Republicans before them weren't a whole lot better.

Nevertheless, I wish we would vote people like Weiner out based on principles and national policy rather than via sex scandals and such.

I think we can do a whole lot better than that.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

New photos leak out 

See the Rep at his finest at TMZ







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXd37ZNzTHel8nXKbwLf6bqP"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXd37ZNzTHel8nXKbwLf6bqP[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

_"Another case of good intentions producing unanticipated negative consequences."_

When did aiding our enemy "Communist Red China" and making them finanically rich become a good intention?


----------



## Wolfmoon

SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A CALENDAR OF WEINERGATE.  

("THE WEINERGATE CALENDAR")  include other polticians too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wolfmoon said:


> _"Another case of good intentions producing unanticipated negative consequences."_
> 
> When did aiding our enemy "Communist Red China" and making them finanically rich become a good intention?



The intention was to free up markets and enhance trade that would benefit both countries.  Unfortunately, the restrictions and handicaps we impose on our domestic businesses resulted in it benefitting China far more than it benefitted us.

But again, it is our own tax policy, regulation, mandates, etc. etc. etc. imposed on American commerce and industry coupled with trade policy that really help China capitalize on such that is killing American jobs.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Wolfmoon said:


> SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A CALENDAR OF WEINERGATE.
> 
> ("THE WEINERGATE CALENDAR")  include other polticians too.





Well it appears some on the Left do enjoy his "sharing"


----------



## Neotrotsky

xsited1 said:


>



Perhaps he can write a book and make a lot of money


----------



## Zoom-boing

More near nekkid photos of the weinerdog.  Think he likes himself much??

Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com


----------



## Wolfmoon

All good ideas.
RE:  Calendar
Each pic should have a "Little Johnny Joke" only dub it "Little Anthony Joke". I'd like to hear the story again about Obama in the back of the limousine with that Sinclair guy. Too, bad there aren't pictures. Cartoons would be good!

Sleaze charge: 'I took drugs, had homo sex with Obama'


----------



## Neotrotsky

Zoom-boing said:


> More near nekkid photos of the weinerdog.  Think he likes himself much??
> 
> Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com



Over at Ace of Spades

They raise an interesting point. This guy was a favorite of the radical Left.
Going to Mayor, etc

He was doing this crap for years. What brought him down? a typo


----------



## Wolfmoon

No doubt Weiner will have his own cable show after this but let's not blow his head up too big.


----------



## USArmyRetired

LilOlLady said:


> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.


This just goes to show that this man is a pervert and needs pychological help like many others who are like this. Take for instance Obama's mother. If you remember, she too took nude pornographic photos of herself but if she had the technology Weiner has today back then, Stanley Ann Dunham would most likely have sent the perverted porn photos of herself out by texting and been all over porn sites lurking for young black men to prey upon and seduce. There is a sickness with these kind of people and they need help. Pelosi has asked Weiner to step down but his jewish pride is preventing that. A lot of this has to do with Jewish perversion. Many Jews dominate the porn industry and it is their intent to taint the moral values and culture of Americans by subjecting young women to sex (porn) and drugs. It has been going on for years. The latest photos of Weiner is proof and especially his contact with the 17 year old. If he was allowed to progress forward in his perverted escapades there is no doubt he would have persued a relationship with the underage girl. 


New Photos Of Weiner Holding Penis With Congressional Gym As Backdrop 

Total disgusting. Pics have been digitally altered you know where:
Anthony Weiner at the House Members' Gym | Celebrity Photos | TMZ.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I haven't followed this story, buut I admit I went to TMZ to see what the fuss is all about.
Okaaaayyy. This guy is clearly a nut.
To be honest...I have to wonder if he is bisexual. 
He clearly has a fascination with his body...which is male. If he is attracted to himself...well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I haven't followed this story, buut I admit I went to TMZ to see what the fuss is all about.
Okaaaayyy. This guy is clearly a nut.
To be honest...I have to wonder if he is bisexual. 
He clearly has a fascination with his body...which is male. If he is attracted to himself...well.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> New photos leak out
> 
> See the Rep at his finest at TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)&#x202c;&rlm;


 

*I shake my little tush on the Catwalk.  On the catwalk, yeah, on the catwalk...*


----------



## oreo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means, let&#8217;s presume him guilty until proven innocent.
Click to expand...


Weiner has admitted it.  He is now going to take a leave of absence to get some much needed mental help.

Unfortunately this 47 year old 7 term congressman does not have another professional occupation he can fall back on.  So I imagine Pelosi is going to have to drag him kicking and screaming out of there.

If you think about it--Weiner is our 1st National cybor Pervert!  If he didn't have a congressional seat--I imagine he would be one of those trench coat mall runners.

The 21 year old college student that outed Wiener--had nothing to do with his sexting--and was Weinerized anyway.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Will Dems prematurely eject Weiner from Congress?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Little Anthony Weiner needs to be sent to the corn field.

Little Anthony - Twilight Zone

Six-year-old Anthony Fremont looks like any other little boy, but looks are deceiving. He is a monster, a mutant with godlike mental powers. Early on, he isolated the small hamlet of Peaksville, Ohio. In fact, the handful of inhabitants do not even know if he destroyed the rest of the world or if it still exists. Anthony has also eliminated electricity, automobiles, and television signals. He controls the weather and what supplies can be found in the grocery store. Anthony creates and destroys as he pleases, and controls when the residents can watch the TV and what they can watch on it.

The adults tiptoe nervously around him, constantly telling him how everything he does is "good", since *displeasing him can get them wished away "to the cornfield", where they are presumably met by a less-than-happy ending.* Finally, at Dan Hollis' birthday party, Dan, slightly drunk, can no longer stand the strain and confronts the boy, calling him a monster and a murderer; while Anthony's anger grows, Dan begs the other adults to kill Anthony from behind - "Somebody end this, now!" - but everyone else is too afraid to act. Before Dan is killed, he is shown, indirectly by his shadow, transformed into a jack-in-the-box, causing his widow to break down.

Because he is angry at what has happened, Anthony causes snow to begin falling outside. His father observes that the snow will kill off at least half the crops and that they may not have enough food to make it through the winter and people may starve to death. But as the adults look on, worried smiles on their faces, his father smiles and tells Anthony "...but it's a real good thing you did. A real good thing."


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?
Click to expand...


i've gone into hiding


----------



## gautama

I wonder if Lousy Pelosy is going to disclose Weanie Weiner, i.e.,  her attack pooch's porno tweets to her ?

Or, is it legally inconsequential being as to how her return tweets to him were of the same nature ?

Pelosy's botoxed parts musta been a hoot !!!


----------



## del

gautama said:


> I wonder if Lousy Pelosy is going to disclose Weanie Weiner, i.e.,  her attack pooch's porno tweets to her ?
> 
> Or, is it legally inconsequential being as to how her return tweets to him were of the same nature ?
> 
> Pelosy's botoxed parts musta been a hoot !!!



are you this stupid off line?


----------



## Wolfmoon

gautama said:


> I wonder if Lousy Pelosy is going to disclose Weanie Weiner, i.e., her attack pooch's porno tweets to her ?
> 
> Or, is it legally inconsequential being as to how her return tweets to him were of the same nature ?
> 
> Pelosy's botoxed parts musta been a hoot !!!


 
It's like Nancy says, "I know where the Boners (I mean Bodies) are buried."


----------



## gautama

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've gone into hiding
Click to expand...


Watch out for the Navy Seals !!!


----------



## gautama

del said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Lousy Pelosy is going to disclose Weanie Weiner, i.e.,  her attack pooch's porno tweets to her ?
> 
> Or, is it legally inconsequential being as to how her return tweets to him were of the same nature ?
> 
> Pelosy's botoxed parts musta been a hoot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid off line?
Click to expand...


Yep.....but I don't have to go into hiding. And no one wants to break me like a twig .... as yet. But things change.


----------



## boedicca

Between working out, preening in front of the mirrors at the gym, and tweeting & sexting, did Weiner actually have any time for work?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Little Anthony Weiner goes to Congress, and Pelosi says, 'Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllable word?'

Little Anthony waves his hand, 'Me, Ms. Pelosi, me, me!'

Ms. Pelosi: 'All right, little Anthony, what is your multi-syllable word?'

Little Anthony says, 'Mas-tur-bate.'

Ms. Pelosi smiles and says, 'Wow, little Anthony, that's a mouthful.'

Little Anthony says, 'No, Ms. Pelosi, you're thinking of a blowjob".


----------



## Foxfyre

Fox has posted a pretty good impartial timeline of the whole Weiner affair.  As the piece is all the timeline and can't be excerpted,  I'll just post the link for the purpose of the record here:

Timeline of Rep. Weiner's Online Sex Scandal - FoxNews.com


----------



## boedicca

That's a good timeline.   

At this point, I'd wager that Weiner's two week leave of absence becomes permanent.


----------



## boedicca

That's a good timeline.   

At this point, I'd wager that Weiner's two week leave of absence becomes permanent.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

LilOlLady said:


> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.



You think Pelosi has sent nude pictures of herself over the internet?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Wolfmoon said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> New photos leak out
> 
> See the Rep at his finest at TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#8220;I shake my little tush on the Catwalk.&#8221;  On the catwalk, yeah, on the catwalk...*
Click to expand...



One has to wonder...

He knew all this stuff was out there
What made him even think he could get away with it by trying to lie?

No doubt his "hubris" and that of the Left is fueled in part by their appreciation of the MSM's unwillingness to fully investigate people on the Left....

It's a shame we don't have a "real" MSM anymore.
If we did then nuts like this would have, rightly, resigned immediately


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

LilOlLady said:


> *REP. WEINER &#8220;GET WELL SOON&#8221;*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *&#8220;He without sin, cast the first stone.&#8221;* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...&#8220;*There is not a righteous man, not even one.&#8221;*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.



Since when did being a degenerate and a skivosa become an illness?  B.S., this guy's just another garden variety asshole.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Quantum Windbag said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Pelosi has sent nude pictures of herself over the internet?
Click to expand...


Actually, I bet she was pretty hot, like 80 years ago.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Warrior102 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner took numerous photos of himself -- clothed and partially nude -- at the House Members Gym and sent them to at least one woman ... raising questions about whether he used Congressional resources in his online exploits.
> 
> Representative Anthony Weiner Used Congressional Gym As Backdrop | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us (I hope) have no prurient interest or desire for retribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that 17 year old girl's father wants some retribution. If it were my daughter this pervert engaged on the Internet, I'd like his nuts on a silver platter for starters.
Click to expand...


I understand the sentiment.  The reality being a 17 yo girl today is likely very sophisticated and well versed in what is and what is not a perversion, probalbly more so than any dad.  It's a good idea for dads and moms to speak with their kids about these kinds of issues the day they provide their kid with the means of communicating with the entire world.


----------



## George Costanza

USArmyRetired said:


> Take for instance Obama's mother. If you remember, she too took nude pornographic photos of herself but if she had the technology Weiner has today back then, Stanley Ann Dunham would most likely have sent the perverted porn photos of herself out by texting and been all over porn sites lurking for young black men to prey upon and seduce. There is a sickness with these kind of people and they need help. Pelosi has asked Weiner to step down but his jewish pride is preventing that. A lot of this has to do with Jewish perversion. Many Jews dominate the porn industry and it is their intent to taint the moral values and culture of Americans by subjecting young women to sex (porn) and drugs. It has been going on for years. The latest photos of Weiner is proof and especially his contact with the 17 year old. If he was allowed to progress forward in his perverted escapades there is no doubt he would have persued a relationship with the underage girl.
> 
> 
> New Photos Of Weiner Holding Penis With Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> Total disgusting. Pics have been digitally altered you know where:
> Anthony Weiner at the House Members' Gym | Celebrity Photos | TMZ.com



Are you serious with this post?



> Those alleged nude photos are misleadingly attributed to Ann Dunhum, Obama's mother. An unauthentic Aussie blog site claims to have discovered Ann Dunham's nude photos but those photos obviously show that the model in those nude photos is just a look-alike of Ann Dunham and even the original poster of those photos is not sure about authenticity at all. The Aussie blogger claims to have received the following e-mail(below) with three attached nude photos but the Australian source completely lacks credibility. Moreover, the series ID number of the vintage photo is YA-438, which does not match Obama's mother's initial A.H., which proves that the model is not Ann Dunhum. Any photos from the vintage porn site carry models' initials in the lower right of the photos.



Answers.com - Are the nude photos of Obama's mother that are circulating around the internet for real and who did she make them for

I would suggest that before you start spewing this kind of garbage out over the Internet, you make sure your information is correct.


----------



## dilloduck

Wry Catcher said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us (I hope) have no prurient interest or desire for retribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that 17 year old girl's father wants some retribution. If it were my daughter this pervert engaged on the Internet, I'd like his nuts on a silver platter for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the sentiment.  The reality being a 17 yo girl today is likely very sophisticated and well versed in what is and what is not a perversion, probalbly more so than any dad.  It's a good idea for dads and moms to speak with their kids about these kinds of issues the day they provide their kid with the means of communicating with the entire world.
Click to expand...


see thread on Teen Sexting


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

George Costanza said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take for instance Obama's mother. If you remember, she too took nude pornographic photos of herself but if she had the technology Weiner has today back then, Stanley Ann Dunham would most likely have sent the perverted porn photos of herself out by texting and been all over porn sites lurking for young black men to prey upon and seduce. There is a sickness with these kind of people and they need help. Pelosi has asked Weiner to step down but his jewish pride is preventing that. A lot of this has to do with Jewish perversion. Many Jews dominate the porn industry and it is their intent to taint the moral values and culture of Americans by subjecting young women to sex (porn) and drugs. It has been going on for years. The latest photos of Weiner is proof and especially his contact with the 17 year old. If he was allowed to progress forward in his perverted escapades there is no doubt he would have persued a relationship with the underage girl.
> 
> 
> New Photos Of Weiner Holding Penis With Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> Total disgusting. Pics have been digitally altered you know where:
> Anthony Weiner at the House Members' Gym | Celebrity Photos | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious with this post?
Click to expand...


No shit... that one is a bit disturbing.  Maybe it's just the alcohol talking.


----------



## Truthmatters

who they were sent to is far more important than the fact that they exsist.

You do realise there are no laws against taking pictures of yourself right?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

To heck with Weiner. I feel bad for his wife.  Too bad he had this much disrespect for her.


----------



## Robert

Quantum Windbag said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Pelosi has sent nude pictures of herself over the internet?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that be like cruelty to animals or a threat to basic sensibilities?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Robert said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Pelosi has sent nude pictures of herself over the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be like cruelty to animals or a threat to basic sensibilities?
Click to expand...


It would be cruelty to anyone who saw them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Warrior102 said:


> This guy has some serious issues.
> Now caught, he seeks "treatment" for his problems?
> Anyone who thinks this pervert should remain in office, probably supports Larry Craig.
> 
> Weiner - resign and move on. You're pathetic.



He is not seeking treatment for anything. He himself said that his problem cannot be treated, what he is seeking is a place to hide in the hope that everyone will forget what a jerk he is.


----------



## Amelia

Here's to Weiner!

Please stick it out.  You'll be the gift that keeps on giving for the Republican party.


----------



## USArmyRetired

George Costanza said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take for instance Obama's mother. If you remember, she too took nude pornographic photos of herself but if she had the technology Weiner has today back then, Stanley Ann Dunham would most likely have sent the perverted porn photos of herself out by texting and been all over porn sites lurking for young black men to prey upon and seduce. There is a sickness with these kind of people and they need help. Pelosi has asked Weiner to step down but his jewish pride is preventing that. A lot of this has to do with Jewish perversion. Many Jews dominate the porn industry and it is their intent to taint the moral values and culture of Americans by subjecting young women to sex (porn) and drugs. It has been going on for years. The latest photos of Weiner is proof and especially his contact with the 17 year old. If he was allowed to progress forward in his perverted escapades there is no doubt he would have persued a relationship with the underage girl.
> 
> 
> New Photos Of Weiner Holding Penis With Congressional Gym As Backdrop
> 
> Total disgusting. Pics have been digitally altered you know where:
> Anthony Weiner at the House Members' Gym | Celebrity Photos | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious with this post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those alleged nude photos are misleadingly attributed to Ann Dunhum, Obama's mother. An unauthentic Aussie blog site claims to have discovered Ann Dunham's nude photos but those photos obviously show that the model in those nude photos is just a look-alike of Ann Dunham and even the original poster of those photos is not sure about authenticity at all. The Aussie blogger claims to have received the following e-mail(below) with three attached nude photos but the Australian source completely lacks credibility. Moreover, the series ID number of the vintage photo is YA-438, which does not match Obama's mother's initial A.H., which proves that the model is not Ann Dunhum. Any photos from the vintage porn site carry models' initials in the lower right of the photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answers.com - Are the nude photos of Obama's mother that are circulating around the internet for real and who did she make them for
> 
> I would suggest that before you start spewing this kind of garbage out over the Internet, you make sure your information is correct.
Click to expand...


No, the pics are of Obama's mother taken in Frank Marshal Davis house. He was a known pornographer and communist who was young Barack's mentor. As for jewish perversion. The porn industry is laced with them. 


For instance:

Leading modern Jewish pornographers include Ron Braverman, John Bone, Wesley Emerson, Paul Fishbein, Herbert Feinberg AKA Mickey Fine, Hank Weinstein, Lenny Friedlander, Bobby Hollander, Rubin Gottesman, Fred Hirsch and his children Steve and Marci, Paul "Norman" Apstein, Steve Orenstein, Jack Richmond (Legend CEO), Theodore Rothstein, Reuben and David Sturman, Ron Sullivan, Jerome Tanner, Armand Weston, Sam and Mitch Weston (Spinelli). 

Jews accounted for most of the leading male performers of the 1970s and '80s. Hebrew Buck Adams, Bobby Astyr, (Bobby Charles) R. Bolla (Robert Kerman), Jerry Butler (Paul Siderman), Seymore Butts (Adam Glasser), Roger Caine (Al Levitsky), David Christopher (Bernie Cohen), Steve Drake, Jesse Eastern, Jamie Gillis (Jamie Gurman), Ron Jeremy (Hyatt), William Margold, Ed Powers (Mark Arnold aka Mark Krinski), Harry Reems (Herbert Streicher), Dave Ruby, Herschel Savage (Harvey Cowen), Carter Stevens (Mal Warub), Paul Thomas (Phil Tobias), Marc Wallice (Marc Goldberg), Randy West (Andy Abrams). 

Jewish female performers include Avalon, Jenny Baxter (Jenny Wexler), Busty Belle (Tracy Praeger), Lee Carroll (Leslie Barris), Blair Castle/Brooke Fields (Allison Shandibal), Courtney/Natasha/Eden (Natasha Zimmerman), Daphne (Daphne Franks), Barbara Dare (Stacy Mitnick), April Diamond, Jeanna Fine, Alexis Gold, Terri Hall, Heather Hart, Nina Hartley (Hartman), Frankie Leigh (Cynthia Hope Geller), Gloria Leonard, Traci Lords (Nora Louise Kuzma), Amber Lynn, Tonisha Mills, Melissa Monet, Susan Nero, Scarlett O. (Catherine Goldberg), Tawny Pearl (Susan Pearlman), Nina Preta, Tracey Prince, Raylene, Janey Robbins (Robin Lieberman), Mila Shegol, Alexandra Silk, Susan Sloan, Annie Sprinkle (Ellen Steinberg), Karen Summer (Dana Alper), Cindy West, Zara Whites (Amy Kooiman) and Ona Zee (Ona Simms).


----------



## Liability

Some Dem uber libs just LOVE Weiner.


----------



## Liability

Sometimes ya just gotta thank a merciful God for towels.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The guy has taken, in all probability, 100's of pictures of himself nude/nearlly nude.
And placed some of them on the internet for a young woman to look at.

  This behavior shows a tremendous disrespect for himself, his wife, his family and finally his office.
He is a disgrace to his office.


----------



## logical4u

He should run for re-election with the term "winning"!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Like I said earlier...I think the guy just might be bisexual.


----------



## Liability

Weiner don't be a dick.

Oh.  Wait.


----------



## elvis

threads merged.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Now that ceaseless exposure has calloused us to the lewd and the vulgar, it is instructive to see what still seems wicked to us." -- Thomas Harris


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Has anyone posted this yet?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VSpOJBIPt4]YouTube - &#x202a;Flashback: Weiner on David Paterson "He should step down"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

It seems Weiner has no problem asking others to step down.


----------



## Provocateur

LilOlLady said:


> *REP. WEINER GET WELL SOON*
> 
> And hurry back to work because we need you.
> Pelosi and self righteous Democrats who are asking for his resignation; *He without sin, cast the first stone.* Nobody should ever punish anybody for being bad because nobody is good. Roman 3;10...*There is not a righteous man, not even one.*
> *
> Pelosi, Waters*,etc  has enough skeletons in their closet to get her impeached.



You're a little nutty, huh?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Neotrotsky said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> New photos leak out
> 
> See the Rep at his finest at TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#8220;I shake my little tush on the Catwalk.&#8221; On the catwalk, yeah, on the catwalk...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One has to wonder...
> 
> He knew all this stuff was out there
> What made him even think he could get away with it by trying to lie?
> 
> No doubt his "hubris" and that of the Left is fueled in part by their appreciation of the MSM's unwillingness to fully investigate people on the Left....
> 
> It's a shame we don't have a "real" MSM anymore.
> If we did then nuts like this would have, rightly, resigned immediately
Click to expand...

 

Have you ever met a guy who can&#8217;t stop boasting about himself and his possessions? Everything he has is the biggest, best or most expensive... This guy will look for any opportunity to boast about himself. He&#8217;ll even hijack a conversation to insert a boast about himself that's totally unrelated to the conversation. Even when friends tell him it&#8217;s annoying and impolite he doesn&#8217;t get the message. That&#8217;s Anthony Weiner he&#8217;s always looking for new prey, to say the same boring things about his Penis and Physique and Position of Power. (The 4 "P's") 

When people have had enough and get tired of Weiner he just moves on to new victims with the same old lines. That&#8217;s why there are so many photos out there of him. I doubt if we&#8217;ll ever see the entire lot of photos because people have probably deleted them but some people have probably saved them for an opportune moment like the infamous &#8220;Blue Dress&#8221; of Lewinsky. I fear the worst is yet to come for Mr. Oscar Meyer Weiner boi. 

Since the business sector took to owning the Media it's a wonder we get any Real News at all.


----------



## MikeK

Now that the situation has moved rather lasciviously beyond the original single photo of Weiner's alleged erection which was clothed by his shorts it's increasingly clear he can no longer function effectively as a congressman.  He simply can't be taken seriously, which is a damn shame because he was the most effective Democrat in the lineup.  I, for one, am very disappointed by his downfall.

I knew another crazy Jew named Weiner.  I worked with him, often went to lunch with him and enjoyed his company.  He was very sharp, had a law degree, a beautiful wife and a fine home in an upscale Long Island community.  He had a wild imagination, passed out good stock market advice and told the funniest jokes I ever heard.  

One day he didn't show up for work and by day's end we learned he'd been busted for shoplifting *a lawn mower* from E.J. Korvette's.  Later it was learned that Weiner had been under surveillance as an habitual, systematic shoplifter.  When his house was searched the police found a hoard of merchandise stolen from various department stores in Brooklyn and Queens valued at over $100,000.    

Fortunately he didn't go to prison because he was evaluated as a compulsive kleptomaniac and he made financial restitution  He was placed on probation, enrolled in psychological treatment and lost his job.  Like the Democrats' Weiner, we all missed him.  

So watch out for Jews named Weiner.


----------



## Contumacious

MikeK said:


> Now that the situation has moved rather lasciviously beyond the original single photo of Weiner's alleged erection which was clothed by his shorts it's increasingly clear he can no longer function effectively as a congressman. .



Things are really fucked up when people are more concerned about Wiener's wiener than *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRZSzdQuOqM"]LBJ's crime corcerning the USS Liberty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/ame]*

.


----------



## gautama

MikeK said:


> Now that the situation has moved rather lasciviously beyond the original single photo of Weiner's alleged erection which was clothed by his shorts it's increasingly clear he can no longer function effectively as a congressman.  He simply can't be taken seriously, which is a damn shame because he was the most effective Democrat in the lineup.  I, for one, am very disappointed by his downfall.
> 
> I knew another crazy Jew named Weiner.  I worked with him, often went to lunch with him and enjoyed his company.  He was very sharp, had a law degree, a beautiful wife and a fine home in an upscale Long Island community.  He had a wild imagination, passed out good stock market advice and told the funniest jokes I ever heard.
> 
> One day he didn't show up for work and by day's end we learned he'd been busted for shoplifting *a lawn mower* from E.J. Korvette's.  Later it was learned that Weiner had been under surveillance as an habitual, systematic shoplifter.  When his house was searched the police found a hoard of merchandise stolen from various department stores in Brooklyn and Queens valued at over $100,000.
> 
> Fortunately he didn't go to prison because he was evaluated as a compulsive kleptomaniac and he made financial restitution  He was placed on probation, enrolled in psychological treatment and lost his job.  Like the Democrats' Weiner, we all missed him.
> 
> So watch out for Jews named Weiner.



My story is not as long, or interesting.....but, perhaps apropos.

I, actually, know a jewish chap named Weiner. I met him while I attended school in Berkeley. He seemed very intelligent but he couldn't stop talking about his weanie. *Everytime* we talked he'd go on  & on about his weanie. I haven't seen him for over twenty years. But, I'd bet my last nickle that if he's still alive......he's babbling about his weanie.


----------



## Foxfyre

MikeK said:


> Now that the situation has moved rather lasciviously beyond the original single photo of Weiner's alleged erection which was clothed by his shorts it's increasingly clear he can no longer function effectively as a congressman.  He simply can't be taken seriously, which is a damn shame because he was the most effective Democrat in the lineup.  I, for one, am very disappointed by his downfall.
> 
> I knew another crazy Jew named Weiner.  I worked with him, often went to lunch with him and enjoyed his company.  He was very sharp, had a law degree, a beautiful wife and a fine home in an upscale Long Island community.  He had a wild imagination, passed out good stock market advice and told the funniest jokes I ever heard.
> 
> One day he didn't show up for work and by day's end we learned he'd been busted for shoplifting *a lawn mower* from E.J. Korvette's.  Later it was learned that Weiner had been under surveillance as an habitual, systematic shoplifter.  When his house was searched the police found a hoard of merchandise stolen from various department stores in Brooklyn and Queens valued at over $100,000.
> 
> Fortunately he didn't go to prison because he was evaluated as a compulsive kleptomaniac and he made financial restitution  He was placed on probation, enrolled in psychological treatment and lost his job.  Like the Democrats' Weiner, we all missed him.
> 
> So watch out for Jews named Weiner.



I'm sure there are many wonderful people named Weiner, some Jewish, some not, who are wonderful people.  So please let's don't indict a common name or a race of people with this.

But speaking of coincidences of name, we have a county commissioner named Wiener who has been charged with sexual harrassment by female coworkers who didn't like him much to begin with.  All he has done is tell racially or sexually tinged jokes and they have publically claimed the has created a hostile work environment.  I'm thinking the guy is pretty unlikable but honestly, a hostile work environment?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Foxfyre said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the situation has moved rather lasciviously beyond the original single photo of Weiner's alleged erection which was clothed by his shorts it's increasingly clear he can no longer function effectively as a congressman.  He simply can't be taken seriously, which is a damn shame because he was the most effective Democrat in the lineup.  I, for one, am very disappointed by his downfall.
> 
> I knew another crazy Jew named Weiner.  I worked with him, often went to lunch with him and enjoyed his company.  He was very sharp, had a law degree, a beautiful wife and a fine home in an upscale Long Island community.  He had a wild imagination, passed out good stock market advice and told the funniest jokes I ever heard.
> 
> One day he didn't show up for work and by day's end we learned he'd been busted for shoplifting *a lawn mower* from E.J. Korvette's.  Later it was learned that Weiner had been under surveillance as an habitual, systematic shoplifter.  When his house was searched the police found a hoard of merchandise stolen from various department stores in Brooklyn and Queens valued at over $100,000.
> 
> Fortunately he didn't go to prison because he was evaluated as a compulsive kleptomaniac and he made financial restitution  He was placed on probation, enrolled in psychological treatment and lost his job.  Like the Democrats' Weiner, we all missed him.
> 
> So watch out for Jews named Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are many wonderful people named Weiner, some Jewish, some not, who are wonderful people.  So please let's don't indict a common name or a race of people with this.
> 
> But speaking of coincidences of name, we have a county commissioner named Wiener who has been charged with sexual harrassment by female coworkers who didn't like him much to begin with.  All he has done is tell racially or sexually tinged jokes and they have publically claimed the has created a hostile work environment.  I'm thinking the guy is pretty unlikable but honestly, a hostile work environment?
Click to expand...


Gee there Foxy.. way to go on reinforcing your point...


----------



## MarcATL

Ravi said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del? I can have YOU snapped like a TWIG ...I hope you realize that>?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he thinks Rush is an asshole?
Click to expand...

How DARE you attack Herr Rush?!??

Do you want ze Ghestappo to take you away!??

Shape up...!

Unless you want another Brown Shirt to shape you up and ship you out!!


----------



## taichiliberal

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer does NOT support your orginal statement
> 
> Notice , unlike you I do not have to make any comments about your intelligence
> 
> Your lack of argument does it well
> 
> Your hypocrisy is still showing however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like the answer, but you can't fault it's accuracy.
> 
> Notice, YOU took an unwarranted nasty, condescending attitude toward me from the start. I merely responded in kind....if you can't take it, don't dish it out.
> 
> Your accusation is a joke, given the chronology of the post shows that I have NOT made any hypocritical statement regarding Weiner's situation. Constant statements by me in that vein makes YOU a liar, Neo. I don't deal with silly little liars, so have the last predictable word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS NO _Accuracy..._
Click to expand...


When it comes to YOU "T", that is a fair statement, as the chronology of the posts shows.


----------



## Amelia

Quantum Windbag said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> <snipping the video because I don't have enough posts here to include it>
> 
> It seems Weiner has no problem asking others to step down.





"Flashback: Weiner on David Paterson 'He should step down'" 

That's a GREAT video.  LOL.  

Every now and then a little fact "dribbles" out (about Rangel)?  haha

And that part about activities in the gym?  Priceless!


----------



## taichiliberal

del said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> did vitter lie when he got caught?
> 
> for a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because he was essentially out of Congress,  busy running for a higher office.....which he got with the hypocritical support of the GOP and a GOP Senate group that copped a technicality to allow him in.
> 
> The GOP hypocrisy is plain, and they haven't a leg to stand on when it comes to wailing about Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, no, he didn't lie and wiener did.
> 
> 
> small steps....
Click to expand...


Ahhh, so Vitter is a whore monger who got caught, but through a technicality is elected to a higher office with the support of those who KNEW he broke the law but supported him anyway, and that's okay.

Weiner lies about his video flirting/cheating actions, BUT HAS YET TO BE TECHNICALLY IN VIOLATION OF A CONGRESSIONAL LAW, and the neocon parrots, politicos and pundits are joining the some of the Dems in screaming for his blood.

Hypocrisy abounds for Del and his cronies in no small steps, but giant leaps.


----------



## boedicca

Jeebus, you are an idiot.


----------



## taichiliberal

Dr.House said:


> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...



You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.


----------



## flacaltenn

USArmyRetired:

That definitive list of Jewish Porn moguls and stars must have been just HELL to find.. I mean how many times did you go blind while compiling that.. 

I checked JUST ONE of those names (not my favorite -- that's for sure) Nina Hartley... From the Wiki... 



> Hartley was born in Berkeley, California to a Lutheran father and a Jewish mother whose family was from Alabama.[3] She grew up in the San Francisco Bay Area.[4] She is the youngest of four children,[5] with an older sister and two older brothers.[1] Her parents converted to Buddhism when she was young



Having survived many years in Ca. I can tell you the BERKELEY part is more relevent to her porn bent than her 2 hippie BUDDHIST parents.. 

And how about ... ?

The thinking woman's porn star speaks out: Feminist Nina Hartley is proud of her 475 skin flicks, and a massive middle-class adult-video market agrees



> 'I love my big butt. My butt bought me my Chevy!" Nina Hartley announces this with a raw enthusiasm that makes you throw your head back and laugh.* And before you catch your breath, she bounds ahead to talk about a great meditation book she's reading, the dangers of Zionist policy in the Middle East*, and some fascinating details she just learned about sex education in the 1930s.



Look man, I ain't got time to check the other hundred or so. But the list is crap. And even if it wasn't -- I wouldn't care about a hundred Jewish names in porn.


----------



## Wolfmoon

N.Y. Constituents Rally Against Weiner

Constituents say, 'He's not fit to be our congressman,' as they rally, joining top Democrats in calling for Rep. Weiner's resignation following a sexting scandal.


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Weiner.  Technically your off topic and deflecting as a defense of a sexual predator.  One your own party is calling for to resign.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like the answer, but you can't fault it's accuracy.
> 
> Notice, YOU took an unwarranted nasty, condescending attitude toward me from the start. I merely responded in kind....if you can't take it, don't dish it out.
> 
> Your accusation is a joke, given the chronology of the post shows that I have NOT made any hypocritical statement regarding Weiner's situation. Constant statements by me in that vein makes YOU a liar, Neo. I don't deal with silly little liars, so have the last predictable word.
> 
> 
> 
> There IS NO _Accuracy..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to YOU "T", that is a fair statement, as the chronology of the posts shows.
Click to expand...



People calling you out on your lies is not condescending; though it may make you feel that way

Yes the record does show for you.
You must be the Weiner of the Forum- truth is there and you still try to squirm your way out of it

"Don't deal with silly little liars"

Strong words from someone who lies and says that

Federal Background Checks are done on EVERY Congressman and EVERY Presidential Candidate ​Then when you are caught in your lie, you try to wiggle out of it like the Weiner

*Notice how you edited those parts of the posts out of this one*

Funny how that works


Again, you are a hypocrite NOT because of any belief or statement on Weiner but on your disingenuous  and limited call for "balanced" justice.
Not being a hypocrite would require you to apply your "call" for justice for all in Congress.

Of course being a leftist, we know you can only parrot things like talking points from MSNBC. 
So your inability to appreciate your hypocrisy is understandable


----------



## FuelRod

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Weiner.  Technically your off topic and deflecting as a defense of a sexual predator.  One your own party is calling for to resign.
Click to expand...


Many of the Dems are now wanting Weiner to pull out.
I'd imagine some even wish his father had.


----------



## MarcATL

A hundred and ninety six pages of pure Dem-bashing from the Reicht.

All over a sex scandal.

More than enough rope for the ReichtWingers to hang themselves with when the shoe is on the other foot when a RepubliCON does something despicable.

Laugh now Reichtiees....cry later.

lol


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this lie as well
> 
> Hey if it is not public then what would they do if the information was bad?
> 
> If it is not public how do you know they do it
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I need to make no comments on your intelligence
> Your words speak for themselve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prove this a lie as well"? Prove a negative? WTF is your problem, Neo? I'm not doing your homework, Neo. Stop being a crank, be honest and grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to prove any negative, the statements were satire  the majority of your posts are a joke, Neo...when they're not just plain pathetic.
> 
> We know that you were unable to prove your orignal statement on EVERY congressman
> Since we are dealing with two diffenent claims, your confusion is understandable
> 
> The chronology of the posts shows you to be a liar, Neo.  You didn't like my response, but you couldn't disprove any of the elaborations I gave, so you try to split a hair.  You failed.
> 
> Just support your "postive" statement on Presidents this time.
> Where does it say in US law that FBI checks are required on all Presidential Candidates ?
> Good luck with that
> 
> As for homework, I know the real answer
> research facts before you claim them to be true would help you a lot
> 
> Hint: check US Constitution
> 
> 
> So far you are 0 out 2 in trying to prove your statements
> Perhaps you have a calling as a politician
> 
> Hey NY might have an opening soon
Click to expand...


Neo blows a lot of smoke with a generalized "check the Constitution" while NOT giving any specifics.  Neo uses the typical dodge of an ignorant neocon toadie too cowardly to admit he doesn't know WTF he's talking about, and too dishones to do real honest reasearch.

Fortunately for the reader, I'm not Neo.  Observe:

United States Secret Service: Frequently Asked Questions

FBI &#8212; Security Clearance

NSD 63: Single Scope Background Investigations

Couple this with the "vetting" process that goes on in individual states and with the federal gov't (how do you prove you're a citizen with no crinimal record?  Through approved state and federal records.), and you (should) get the picture.


----------



## Big Black Dog

This thread just amazes me.  Never knew there was so much to say about a sick son of a bitch who sends out tweets of himself naked.  Who would have ever thunk it?


----------



## Neotrotsky

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Weiner.  Technically your off topic and deflecting as a defense of a sexual predator.  One your own party is calling for to resign.
Click to expand...


Give the guy a break

They only know what Rachel Maddow tells them to say




Rachel when she must have still liked men....
Not doubt Rep Weiner would have sent her a picture of his wiener


----------



## William Joyce

Everyone's a little perverted, Jews are just more outrageous about it.  Hence all the Jews in porn.  Al Goldstein once said that promoting porn was his way of sticking it to Jesus and all the little Christians.  Nice...

What say you, Israel-firster Christians?  How are your best buddies the Jews these days?


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Prove this a lie as well"? Prove a negative? WTF is your problem, Neo? I'm not doing your homework, Neo. Stop being a crank, be honest and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to prove any negative, the statements were satire  the majority of your posts are a joke, Neo...when they're not just plain pathetic.
> 
> We know that you were unable to prove your orignal statement on EVERY congressman
> Since we are dealing with two diffenent claims, your confusion is understandable
> 
> The chronology of the posts shows you to be a liar, Neo.  You didn't like my response, but you couldn't disprove any of the elaborations I gave, so you try to split a hair.  You failed.
> 
> Just support your "postive" statement on Presidents this time.
> Where does it say in US law that FBI checks are required on all Presidential Candidates ?
> Good luck with that
> 
> As for homework, I know the real answer
> research facts before you claim them to be true would help you a lot
> 
> Hint: check US Constitution
> 
> 
> So far you are 0 out 2 in trying to prove your statements
> Perhaps you have a calling as a politician
> 
> Hey NY might have an opening soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neo blows a lot of smoke with a generalized "check the Constitution" while NOT giving any specifics.  Neo uses the typical dodge of an ignorant neocon toadie too cowardly to admit he doesn't know WTF he's talking about, and too dishones to do real honest reasearch.
> 
> Fortunately for the reader, I'm not Neo.  Observe:
> 
> United States Secret Service: Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> FBI &#8212; Security Clearance
> 
> NSD 63: Single Scope Background Investigations
> 
> Couple this with the "vetting" process that goes on in individual states and with the federal gov't (how do you prove you're a citizen with no crinimal record?  Through approved state and federal records.), and you (should) get the picture.
Click to expand...




The smoke is coming from you

TOO FUNNY   MR Weiner II

your links prove nothing about your statement


Of course, you know liberal readers are probably to lazy to read it and that is all you care about

Sorry Weiner II, your links prove nothing on your false statements

Pal, stop while you are behind; it is getting rather pathetic on your part. Even if the FBI did a background check on a President and there was something in there, there is *nothing* they can do to stop him from legally entering the office. 

Check the Constitution is the best answer. I know you being a leftist the Consitution means little more to you than an inconvenience to greater Progressive dreams 

Perhaps, if the Left appreciated it more, the US would have less problems

Of course, for the Left part of the problem is that Papa Obama was so poorly vetted by the MSM, they like to comfort themselves with thinking - "Well the FBI did a check on him"
Another false leftist belief- it is so hard to keep up with them


----------



## Wolfmoon

Where does Anthony Weiner get off on sending pictures of his erected penis to a 21 year old girl? It&#8217;s like 'Old Ken' chasing after young Barbie. If Anthony Weiner was an average guy on the street, how far do you think his nude and semi-nude pictures would get him with the women? 

Without power, position and money what do you think women would think about Anthony Weiner? The guy is losing his hair and got a muffin top and is ugly as sin and he wants to show the world his Mr. Winkey. It&#8217;s too bad that stupid doesn&#8217;t hurt!


----------



## taichiliberal

xsited1 said:


>



Funny!  But I see a desperate GOP toadie already trying to link Weiner with Obama for 2012.  Interesting, given the piss poor lot of candidates vying for the GOP 2012 presidential candidacy, I wonder what would be said of trying to link Vitter with that?


----------



## Lumpy 1

taichiliberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
Click to expand...


Democrats provide a constant hollow argument..

If Vitter or any of the other,"Bad Boy/Girl" Republicans were Democrats, they would justify them no matter what they did. So using them as their argument is hollow and hypocritical at best..

When Clinton was suspected of raping and sexually harassing several women, did Democrats want to pursue the charges... nope.. they sure didn't.. So anything goes with the Democrats.. live with it...


----------



## oreo

taichiliberal said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!  But I see a desperate GOP toadie already trying to link Weiner with Obama for 2012.  Interesting, given the piss poor lot of candidates vying for the GOP 2012 presidential candidacy, I wonder what would be said of trying to link Vitter with that?
Click to expand...


Weiner stays in--any democrat politician running for office will be known as jumping on the Weiner ticket--

Thanks for the pic--I will be using it on other boards--LOL

Our 1st National Cybor Pervert--LOL


----------



## saveliberty

How is it that the Democratic party is so disconnected from the President and House Democratic leadership?  They all are calling for Weiner's resignation.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!  But I see a desperate GOP toadie already trying to link Weiner with Obama for 2012.  Interesting, given the piss poor lot of candidates vying for the GOP 2012 presidential candidacy, I wonder what would be said of trying to link Vitter with that?
Click to expand...




Funny, most people here just see a desperate leftist poster


----------



## saveliberty

The photos posted Sunday were purportedly taken in the House members' gym and show a shirt-less Weiner with a towel around his waist and his hand on his crotch. TMZ said the photos were sent online to at least one woman.

Rep. Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the No. 2 House Democrat, spoke of Weiner's "bizarre and unacceptable behavior" in texting inappropriate pictures of himself to young women. Hoyer said it would be "extraordinarily difficult" for Weiner to continue to represent his constituents effectively.

New photos of Weiner surface on Internet - Politics - msnbc.com

Yes, particularly difficult when your in rehab for a problem that rehab doesn't seem to be effective in fixing.


----------



## taichiliberal

Lumpy 1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats provide a constant hollow argument..
> 
> If Vitter or any of the other,"Bad Boy/Girl" Republicans were Democrats, they would justify them no matter what they did. So using them as their argument is hollow and hypocritical at best..
> 
> When Clinton was suspected of raping and sexually harassing several women, did Democrats want to pursue the charges... nope.. they sure didn't.. So anything goes with the Democrats.. live with it...
Click to expand...



Vitter WAS PROVEN GUILTY OF SOLICITING PROSTITUTES during his House of Rep. tenure.....GOP officials knew this but backed his play for the Senate, and the Senate states that since Vitter didn't break and SENATE laws, he's cool.

Other than sleeping with consenting adults, NONE of the charges of rape or sexual harrasment against Clinton stood up to scrutiny.


The partisan defense by each ones individual party is recorded for posterity.

To date, Weiner is a marital creep and a liar about it, but has NOT been proven of carrying on with minors, just consenting adults.   It's going to cost him re-election for sure, if not removal from office it there's an ethic's violation proven.

But the neocon parrot's hypocrisy about this is astounding.


----------



## Liability

taichiliberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tachy is into the weiner...
> 
> creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
Click to expand...


A purely sanctimonious dishonest liberal hack, like the assclown tackylib, telling ANYBODY else that they need to grow up is beyond funny.  

This thread brings out the worst of the worst in hypocritical lefty Weiner lovers.


----------



## boedicca

Dood.  Stop obsessing about what Vitter did back in the 1990s.  His wife has forgiven him...and after all, one of the most famous Cultural Teaching Moment of the 1990s involved Everyone Lies About Sex and It's Just A Private Family Matter.


----------



## Neotrotsky

boedicca said:


> Dood.  Stop obsessing about what Vitter did back in the 1990s.  His wife has forgiven him...and after all, one of the most famous Cultural Teaching Moment of the 1990s involved Everyone Lies About Sex and It's Just A Private Family Matter.



Notice his hypocrisy with his rather limited call for balance

I say fine throw him out but what about the  others

Why stop there?

Waters
Rangel
Frank


hypocrite


----------



## CrusaderFrank

As Democrats go, Weiner is one of the most ethical


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> The photos posted Sunday were purportedly taken in the House members' gym and show a shirt-less Weiner with a towel around his waist and his hand on his crotch. TMZ said the photos were sent online to at least one woman.
> 
> Rep. Steny Hoyer of Maryland, the No. 2 House Democrat, spoke of Weiner's "bizarre and unacceptable behavior" in texting inappropriate pictures of himself to young women. Hoyer said it would be "extraordinarily difficult" for Weiner to continue to represent his constituents effectively.
> 
> New photos of Weiner surface on Internet - Politics - msnbc.com
> 
> Yes, particularly difficult when your in rehab for a problem that rehab doesn't seem to be effective in fixing.



True that.....back in the day, couples went to marriage counselors when guys were caught flirting all the time.  Now in this age of wussiness, everything is a mental breakdown that can be solved by "rehab".

Give me a fucking break....either the wife divorces his dumb ass or she puts up with it.


----------



## taichiliberal

CrusaderFrank said:


> As Democrats go, Weiner is one of the most ethical



And yet you have no problem with Vitter, right Frankie boy?


----------



## Neotrotsky

CrusaderFrank said:


> As Democrats go, Weiner is one of the most ethical





He must be 

The radical left has been on here trying to lower moral standards enough to claim that his 
behavior is normal.

You know, if we lower standards enough then no matter how bad the left acts, it will be OK


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheesh.. trying to reason with this Guy.. what, are we nuts?...


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Democrats go, Weiner is one of the most ethical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have no problem with Vitter, right Frankie boy?
Click to expand...




Frankie boy will have no problem when you 
call for 

Waters
Rangel
Frank 

to step down as well
otherwise that would make you a hypocrite



They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> Dood.  Stop obsessing about what Vitter did back in the 1990s.  His wife has forgiven him...and after all, one of the most famous Cultural Teaching Moment of the 1990s involved Everyone Lies About Sex and It's Just A Private Family Matter.



Vitter is STILL in the Senate, you blithering idiot!  Seems you POS neocon parrots have NO problem with someone breaking your alleged sacred moral laws when they have an (R) in front of their name.  Thanks for proving what a neocon hypocrit you are boedicca.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheesh.. trying to reason with this Guy.. what, are we nuts?...



Perhaps


but it fun to watch the left try to spin a loser like Weiner


----------



## boedicca

Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.

I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.


----------



## boedicca

Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.

I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dood.  Stop obsessing about what Vitter did back in the 1990s.  His wife has forgiven him...and after all, one of the most famous Cultural Teaching Moment of the 1990s involved Everyone Lies About Sex and It's Just A Private Family Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter is STILL in the Senate, you blithering idiot!  Seems you POS neocon parrots have NO problem with someone breaking your alleged sacred moral laws when they have an (R) in front of their name.  Thanks for proving what a neocon hypocrit you are boedicca.
Click to expand...



People in glass houses should not throw stones


----------



## Lumpy 1

Neotrotsky said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh.. trying to reason with this Guy.. what, are we nuts?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps
> 
> 
> but it fun to watch the left try to spin a loser like Weiner
Click to expand...


Yup.. fish in a barrel

I think I read somewhere that fish have a memory of less than a second..it's fitting..


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Democrats go, Weiner is one of the most ethical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have no problem with Vitter, right Frankie boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie boy will have no problem when you
> call for
> 
> Waters
> Rangel
> Frank
> 
> to step down as well
> otherwise that would make you a hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected
Click to expand...


Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.

And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?

I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.

Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.

Laugh, Clown, Laugh


----------



## Liability

tackylib cannot be reasoned with.  The kid is impervious to reason, logic, common sense, honesty, integrity, consistency ....  

He is here for one reason only.  Comic relief.

It works.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dood.  Stop obsessing about what Vitter did back in the 1990s.  His wife has forgiven him...and after all, one of the most famous Cultural Teaching Moment of the 1990s involved Everyone Lies About Sex and It's Just A Private Family Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter is STILL in the Senate, you blithering idiot!  Seems you POS neocon parrots have NO problem with someone breaking your alleged sacred moral laws when they have an (R) in front of their name.  Thanks for proving what a neocon hypocrit you are boedicca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People in glass houses should not throw stones
Click to expand...


Neo is a petulant child throwing a tantrum.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3746042-post2963.html


----------



## boedicca

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have no problem with Vitter, right Frankie boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie boy will have no problem when you
> call for
> 
> Waters
> Rangel
> Frank
> 
> to step down as well
> otherwise that would make you a hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.
> 
> Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.
> 
> Laugh, Clown, Laugh
Click to expand...



As many others have noted:  the fact that you keep bringing up Vitter is a form of deflection which is a defense of Weiner.

And you do it so often that you can't excuse it at this point.


----------



## Liability

I don't want the Dims to compel the Weiner to quit.  

It's funny as hell for the Dims to be saddled with their Weiner sticking it out.

Fact is:  if the scumbag had an "(R)" after his name you assclown uber lib hypocrites would be insisting that he get tossed.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.
> 
> I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.



Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.


----------



## boedicca

You really are a moron.   We just don't think Vitter controls Weiner.


----------



## Provocateur

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.
> 
> I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
Click to expand...


Tacky Lib, why don't you start a poll and see how many conservatives want him to resign, as compared to those that really couldn't care less.  What I am seeing is a lot of cons saying we hope he stays, because he really is the face of the classless Democrats.

It's the Democrats calling for him to step down, not us.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie boy will have no problem when you
> call for
> 
> Waters
> Rangel
> Frank
> 
> to step down as well
> otherwise that would make you a hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.
> 
> Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.
> 
> Laugh, Clown, Laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As many others have noted:  the fact that you keep bringing up Vitter is a form of deflection which is a defense of Weiner.
> 
> And you do it so often that you can't excuse it at this point.
Click to expand...



YOU and the other neocon toadies/parrots keep trying to avoid the FACT that YOU want to excuse the continued endorsement of Vitter who was nailed being a moral hypocrit, while you all dance with glee over Weiner most likely getting the boot for his idiocy.

YOU and your like minded cronies are HYPOCRITES, boedicca, plain and simple, while I want whats' good for the goose to be good for the gander.  If you excuse Vitter, the STFU about Weiner.  If not, then call for Vitter's ouster as well.


----------



## Provocateur

Vitter was elected after the scandal.  If this was something that Penishead did before he was elected, there wouldn't be a thread on him.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> You really are a moron.   We just don't think Vitter controls Weiner.



No one but a braying jackass like YOU, boedicca, has suggested "vitter controls weiner"....as the chronology of the posts shows, I've consistently stated that its folk like YOU who are hypocrits, as YOU allow a moral rules breaker to stay in office while you dance with glee and call for the ouster of Weiner.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander...so if you excuse Vitter, STFU about Weiner.  If you condemn Weiner, then do the same for Vitter.  But I strongly suspect that an intellectual coward like you and your cronies won't do even that.  Now, repeat the SOS you've been talking, Boedi old girl...I'm done addressing your insipid stubborness.


----------



## boedicca

If you are going to hyperventilate about what Vitter did in the 1990s, then you should also be screaming for Bill Clinton to be judged guilty now in a do over impeachment hearing, bub.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have no problem with Vitter, right Frankie boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie boy will have no problem when you
> call for
> 
> Waters
> Rangel
> Frank
> 
> to step down as well
> otherwise that would make you a hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.
> 
> Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.
> 
> Laugh, Clown, Laugh
Click to expand...



Ignorance is yours my friend

Your basis for calling Republicans hypocrites is the same thing that makes Democrats hypocrites

A fact, you choose to ignore because MSNBC did not tell you that...


I have no problem calling for Vitter to resign
Unlike you, I say apply this justice to all the bums in Congress

I am not selective and hypocritical in application of it


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter is STILL in the Senate, you blithering idiot!  Seems you POS neocon parrots have NO problem with someone breaking your alleged sacred moral laws when they have an (R) in front of their name.  Thanks for proving what a neocon hypocrit you are boedicca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in glass houses should not throw stones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neo is a petulant child throwing a tantrum.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3746042-post2963.html
Click to expand...




You still lied

But, being a fair person and knowing that you are a leftist
There is a good chance  you just don't know what you are talking about and
and pull facts out of your arse 



Side note:
Truth is the worst enemy of the Left


----------



## taichiliberal

Provocateur said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.
> 
> I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tacky Lib, why don't you start a poll and see how many conservatives want him to resign, as compared to those that really couldn't care less.  What I am seeing is a lot of cons saying we hope he stays, because he really is the face of the classless Democrats.
> 
> It's the Democrats calling for him to step down, not us.
Click to expand...


Tackylib?  Geez, either get an original thought or stick to one screen name.

Dems AND Repubs are one the bandwagon.
For starters, House Majority Leader Eric Cantor and RNC Chairman Reince Priebus called for Weiner's ouster.  'Nuff said


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in glass houses should not throw stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo is a petulant child throwing a tantrum.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3746042-post2963.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still lied
> 
> But, being a fair person and knowing that you are a leftist
> There is a good chance  you just don't know what you are talking about and
> and pull facts out of your arse
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> Truth is the worst enemy of the Left
Click to expand...



Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.

You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.

Grow the hell up, Neo.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie boy will have no problem when you
> call for
> 
> Waters
> Rangel
> Frank
> 
> to step down as well
> otherwise that would make you a hypocrite
> 
> 
> 
> They must have done all that stuff after their FBI background checks before they were elected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.
> 
> Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.
> 
> Laugh, Clown, Laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is yours my friend
> 
> Your basis for calling Republicans hypocrites is the same thing that makes Democrats hypocrites
> 
> A fact, you choose to ignore because MSNBC did not tell you that...
> 
> 
> I have no problem calling for Vitter to resign
> Unlike you, I say apply this justice to all the bums in Congress
> 
> I am not selective and hypocritical in application of it
Click to expand...


You may not have a problem with calling for Vitter to resign, but YOU sure as hell are not doing it, are ya bunky?  And NEITHER are your GOP leadership.  Yet they sure as hell want Weiner gone ASAP.

When you have the DEMS doing the same, I will call them out accordingly.  But for now, it's the GOP on the hypocrisy hot seat....and intellectually cowards like you, NEO, playing games to defend such.

Grow the fuck up and deal, Neo.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?  The chronology of the post shows no, so Neo is either ignorant about the application of the word hypocrit, or Neo is just a lying fool.
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> I had no problem with the forementioned receiving their just desserts, and NEVER advocated otherwise.  But it seems chuckling toadies like YOU, Neo....will excuse and defend GOP hypocrisy to the death.  And you're dumb ass is still burning After I schooled you on how and when politicians are vetted by federal security agencies.
> 
> Again, I've got NO problem with Weiner gettng the heave ho, but I won't let the braying hypocrisy of neocon jackasses go unnoticed.
> 
> Laugh, Clown, Laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is yours my friend
> 
> Your basis for calling Republicans hypocrites is the same thing that makes Democrats hypocrites
> 
> A fact, you choose to ignore because MSNBC did not tell you that...
> 
> 
> I have no problem calling for Vitter to resign
> Unlike you, I say apply this justice to all the bums in Congress
> 
> I am not selective and hypocritical in application of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have a problem with calling for Vitter to resign, but YOU sure as hell are not doing it, are ya bunky?  And NEITHER are your GOP leadership.  Yet they sure as hell want Weiner gone ASAP.
> 
> When you have the DEMS doing the same, I will call them out accordingly.  But for now, it's the GOP on the hypocrisy hot seat....and intellectually cowards like you, NEO, playing games to defend such.
> 
> Grow the fuck up and deal, Neo.
Click to expand...



I have called for Vitter to resign

If you want we could both start a letter campaign to get ALL the bums out
Democrats and Republicans
I'm good with that.....  (note I do not belong to either party)
At least they got rid of Chris Lee quick and he did nothing as bad as Weiner

Unlike you, I do not see this as Republican or Democrat issue- I see it more as a systemic problem with our political system

Hot seat - Republicans? Only a radical leftist could look at the disgrace Weiner has brought upon the system and think the Republicans are on the "hot seat"
You really have to stop getting your news from MSNBC and the Daily Kos




Dems doing the same?
You mean like their lovers running prostitution rings out of their basement or at the exact location of their lover's arrest for drug possession
Oh wait- that is Democrats


A lot of growing up is correct


----------



## AquaAthena

boedicca said:


> This kind of stuff makes me *almost* like Twitter.  If it outs the sleazeballs more quickly so we can get rid of them, good.



I agree. My thinking lately has been that while the Internet and social networking sites are good and bad, it just may cause our representatives to show more restraint in their personal lives, should they wish to keep their jobs and families. The ones that continue to let it be the main source of their weaknesess, will be exposed and hopefully, expunged. ( for being sick puppies or stupid )


----------



## Provocateur

taichiliberal said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacky Lib, why don't you start a poll and see how many conservatives want him to resign, as compared to those that really couldn't care less.  What I am seeing is a lot of cons saying we hope he stays, because he really is the face of the classless Democrats.
> 
> It's the Democrats calling for him to step down, not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tackylib?  Geez, either get an original thought or stick to one screen name.
> 
> Dems AND Repubs are one the bandwagon.
> For starters, House Majority Leader Eric Cantor and RNC Chairman Reince Priebus called for Weiner's ouster.  'Nuff said
Click to expand...


Quit your drama pity party for Weiner.  He took many pictures of him and his crotch and sent it unsolicited to people.  He's a sleazeball.  He was before he took the multiple pictures of his pecker.  I hope he stays.  He's an embarrassment to liberals, and every time people look at him in the future they will think of his left leaning penis and not take a word he says seriously.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neo is a petulant child throwing a tantrum.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3746042-post2963.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still lied
> 
> But, being a fair person and knowing that you are a leftist
> There is a good chance  you just don't know what you are talking about and
> and pull facts out of your arse
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> Truth is the worst enemy of the Left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.
Click to expand...


A very good synopsis of events, however. 
 Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?

*But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*

 You said, *your exact words (verbatim) * in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
while running for office

_"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." 
and you said 
"ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."​_
I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.

 You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
 In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement 

 No need to thank me for sharing that point with you

Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
(the made up fact not the Weiner) 

Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
hmm, why would that be?


Admit the truth, it will set you free
Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.

I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about


----------



## Wolfmoon

Foxfyre said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Another case of good intentions producing unanticipated negative consequences."_
> 
> When did aiding our enemy "Communist Red China" and making them finanically rich become a good intention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intention was to free up markets and enhance trade that would benefit both countries. Unfortunately, the restrictions and handicaps we impose on our domestic businesses resulted in it benefitting China far more than it benefitted us.
> 
> But again, it is our own tax policy, regulation, mandates, etc. etc. etc. imposed on American commerce and industry coupled with trade policy that really help China capitalize on such that is killing American jobs.
Click to expand...

 
Give me a break! The market was opened up to use a Chinese labor force that would accept 38 cents an hour wage. Big Business could afford to move their factories to China buy materials, make the product and ship it back to America cheaper than it could be made in America by American employees. Then add insult to injury they made Americans buy the Chinese products that use to be made in America by Americans! 

Why would we want to enhance trade that would benefit Communist Red China our enemy?


----------



## del

taichiliberal said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because he was essentially out of Congress,  busy running for a higher office.....which he got with the hypocritical support of the GOP and a GOP Senate group that copped a technicality to allow him in.
> 
> The GOP hypocrisy is plain, and they haven't a leg to stand on when it comes to wailing about Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, no, he didn't lie and wiener did.
> 
> 
> small steps....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, so Vitter is a whore monger who got caught, but through a technicality is elected to a higher office with the support of those who KNEW he broke the law but supported him anyway, and that's okay.
> 
> Weiner lies about his video flirting/cheating actions, BUT HAS YET TO BE TECHNICALLY IN VIOLATION OF A CONGRESSIONAL LAW, and the neocon parrots, politicos and pundits are joining the some of the Dems in screaming for his blood.
> 
> Hypocrisy abounds for Del and his cronies in no small steps, but giant leaps.
Click to expand...




you're not too bright, are you?


----------



## Foxfyre

Wolfmoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Another case of good intentions producing unanticipated negative consequences."_
> 
> When did aiding our enemy "Communist Red China" and making them finanically rich become a good intention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intention was to free up markets and enhance trade that would benefit both countries. Unfortunately, the restrictions and handicaps we impose on our domestic businesses resulted in it benefitting China far more than it benefitted us.
> 
> But again, it is our own tax policy, regulation, mandates, etc. etc. etc. imposed on American commerce and industry coupled with trade policy that really help China capitalize on such that is killing American jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break! The market was opened up to use a Chinese labor force that would accept 38 cents an hour wage. Big Business could afford to move their factories to China buy materials, make the product and ship it back to America cheaper than it could be made in America by American employees. Then add insult to injury they made Americans buy the Chinese products that use to be made in America by Americans!
> 
> Why would we want to enhance trade that would benefit Communist Red China our enemy?
Click to expand...


Give you a break for ignoring that I pretty well agree with you?  Did you actually read my post?  When we make the cost of doing business substantially more expensive in the USA that the same companies can do business elsewhere, they will generally either pretty well shut down entirely or they will move their operations elsewhere.

That is why I vote against politicians like Anthony Weiner who don't have a problem with that and vote for just about every bill that causes it to happen.  And because I think we have a GOP ready to remedy some of that situation, I hope they don't screw it up and start generating reason for righteous indignation re Anthony Weiner and the Democrats' other liabilities so that we can strengthen our hand come the next election.

And that is really the only reason I give a flying fig about the Anthony Weiner scandal.\

Well that and my depression at the sorry moral standards we set for our elected leaders these days.


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> A hundred and ninety six pages of pure Dem-bashing from the Reicht.
> 
> All over a sex scandal.
> 
> More than enough rope for the ReichtWingers to hang themselves with when the shoe is on the other foot when a RepubliCON does something despicable.
> 
> Laugh now Reichtiees....cry later.
> 
> lol



whoever told you that *reicht* was clever was lying to you. 

it's even more stupid than *libtard* or *repug*

no need to thank me; virtue is its own reward.


----------



## del

taichiliberal said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up, Dr. House.  If you haven't the brains or guts to discuss the hypocrisy of the GOP and neocon pundits regarding Vitter and Weiner, just say so....or join the other neocon toadies on these boards throwing childish tantrums at people who criticize their tin gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats provide a constant hollow argument..
> 
> If Vitter or any of the other,"Bad Boy/Girl" Republicans were Democrats, they would justify them no matter what they did. So using them as their argument is hollow and hypocritical at best..
> 
> When Clinton was suspected of raping and sexually harassing several women, did Democrats want to pursue the charges... nope.. they sure didn't.. So anything goes with the Democrats.. live with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Vitter WAS PROVEN GUILTY OF SOLICITING PROSTITUTES* during his House of Rep. tenure.....GOP officials knew this but backed his play for the Senate, and the Senate states that since Vitter didn't break and SENATE laws, he's cool.
> 
> Other than sleeping with consenting adults, NONE of the charges of rape or sexual harrasment against Clinton stood up to scrutiny.
> 
> 
> The partisan defense by each ones individual party is recorded for posterity.
> 
> To date, Weiner is a marital creep and a liar about it, but has NOT been proven of carrying on with minors, just consenting adults.   It's going to cost him re-election for sure, if not removal from office it there's an ethic's violation proven.
> 
> But the neocon parrot's hypocrisy about this is astounding.
Click to expand...


he was never charged, so how was he convicted?

your posts keep shifting further and further towards the left side of the bell curve.

keep up the good work


----------



## Wolfmoon

Foxfyre,

That was a spin.


----------



## saveliberty

Too bad Weiner hasn't sexted some of his homies here.  They could use the support.


----------



## Wolfmoon

One day Nancy Pelosi walked to the back of the room where Anthony Weiner was, and he had his hand down his pants.

Nancy asked, "Anthony, what are you doing?"

Then, Anthony said, "It hurts down there."

"Well then, you need to go to the nurse and see if you can go home", said Nancy.

A little while later, Anthony came back to Congress and sat back down.

Then Ms. Pelosi came to the back of the room again, and he had his dick hanging out of his pants.

Ms. Pelosi said, "Anthony, what's that doing hanging out of your pants?!"

Then Anthony said, "Humma said if I can stick it out until noon, she'll come and pick me up."


----------



## xsited1

Oh noes!


----------



## txlonghorn

Pressure mounts on Weiner as new photos emerge - Yahoo! News

Oh boy...The Weiner just keeps on showin' his junk.  And now it looks like he's in the dog house for sure.

I wonder if he will finally give up and go away.


----------



## MarcATL

taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.
> 
> I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
Click to expand...




taichiliberal said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron.   We just don't think Vitter controls Weiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one but a braying jackass like YOU, boedicca, has suggested "vitter controls weiner"....as the chronology of the posts shows, I've consistently stated that its folk like YOU who are hypocrits, as YOU allow a moral rules breaker to stay in office while you dance with glee and call for the ouster of Weiner.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander...so if you excuse Vitter, STFU about Weiner.  If you condemn Weiner, then do the same for Vitter.  But I strongly suspect that an intellectual coward like you and your cronies won't do even that.  Now, repeat the SOS you've been talking, Boedi old girl...I'm done addressing your insipid stubborness.
Click to expand...


It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.

Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!


----------



## txlonghorn

Ummm...Marc...what about the dems that are SCREAMING for him to step down?  

He's awfully dug in here.  He refuses to take the suggestions from his own colleagues.  So why are you spending so much time deflecting it to the right?  Or is it possible that this is just posturing by the left to make it look like they are outraged when in fact they aren't.  It makes them look "responsible" to their own constituents by saying "enough is enough" but behind closed doors they are telling him to just shrug it off and let it die down and time will be on his side.  

Would you have the same opinion of defending him if he had been tweeting your 17 year old daughter?  Just a question that I hope you will think about.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Dems latest speal is at least Weiner didn't lie about WMDs or push Grandma over a cliff.


----------



## Samson

MarcATL said:


> It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.
> 
> Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!



Its whiners like you that make it worth the effort.


----------



## mudwhistle

At least Weiner didn't say something nice about a 100 year old Segregationist.


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.
> 
> Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!



Then there is YOUR hypocrisy MarcATL.  Is it part of the Democratic platform to include sexual predators as a protected minority?  Has the party fractured, so that the leadership is ignored?  Even the highly partisan Pelosi can see Weiner has to go.  Stop the whining, excuse-making, deflection and hypocrisy.


----------



## MarcATL

txlonghorn said:


> Ummm...Marc...what about the dems that are SCREAMING for him to step down?
> 
> He's awfully dug in here.  He refuses to take the suggestions from his own colleagues.  So why are you spending so much time deflecting it to the right?  Or is it possible that this is just posturing by the left to make it look like they are outraged when in fact they aren't.  It makes them look "responsible" to their own constituents by saying "enough is enough" but behind closed doors they are telling him to just shrug it off and let it die down and time will be on his side.
> 
> Would you have the same opinion of defending him if he had been tweeting your 17 year old daughter?  Just a question that I hope you will think about.



Let's see if your point has any merit.

Can you tell me when was the last time the RepubliCON$ got together in lockstep to suggest that one of their own step down from a sex scandal?

The answer says a LOT about the RepubliCON$.


----------



## Steve Hanson

MarcATL said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic, Vitter was never charged with a crime.  If that is Good Enough for you to defend Weiner, then it's good enough for Vitter.
> 
> I personally don't take this POV.  I have said repeatedly that Weiner is responsible for his own actions, which have absolutely nothing to do with Vitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron.   We just don't think Vitter controls Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one but a braying jackass like YOU, boedicca, has suggested "vitter controls weiner"....as the chronology of the posts shows, I've consistently stated that its folk like YOU who are hypocrits, as YOU allow a moral rules breaker to stay in office while you dance with glee and call for the ouster of Weiner.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander...so if you excuse Vitter, STFU about Weiner.  If you condemn Weiner, then do the same for Vitter.  But I strongly suspect that an intellectual coward like you and your cronies won't do even that.  Now, repeat the SOS you've been talking, Boedi old girl...I'm done addressing your insipid stubborness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.
> 
> Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!
Click to expand...


LOL Dude, anger management issues or what?


----------



## Steve Hanson

More pictures? Will this thing ever end? Everytime you turn around this guy is in deeper.


----------



## Uncensored2008

xsited1 said:


> I forgot his wife is pregnant.  Anybody know who the father is?



Hillary!


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Am I defending Weiner's actions?



Yes - as a mindless partisan sycophant, you defend party members and attack the hated opposition. What they DO is irrelevant to you, only party membership matters.



> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?



Not guilty by reason of being democrats - thus above the law that governs commoners and Republicans.



> You may not have a problem with calling for Vitter to resign,



Vitter should not resign.

You don't grasp that the issue is that the piece of shit Weiner LIED to American people for a week on TV, he claimed that Breitbart hacked him, he attacked multiple members of the press in his arrogant lies.

The reason this doesn't bother you and you don't grasp it at all is that it is a violation of ethics. You as a leftist have no integrity at all, so the concept that lying is wrong is one you can't grasp. As long as lies are against the hated infidels of the right or to protect a party member, you can't grasp why there would be an issue. Serving the party is the only thing that matters, lies, truth - it's all the same; it either serves the party or it doesn't.

Democrats: The party of "No Integrity!"


----------



## saveliberty

Just in case your wondering...


I'll back off Weiner as soon as he resigns.


Otherwise, it is open season.  He's targeted.


----------



## Dr.House

Uncensored2008 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his wife is pregnant.  Anybody know who the father is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary!
Click to expand...


Ouch!


----------



## boedicca

Excellent commentary on the Social Media Enabled Narcissism Angle of Weinergate:

_In this sense, his tweeted chest shots are more telling than the explicitly pornographic photos that followed. There was a time when fame and influence were supposed to liberate men from such adolescent insecurity. When Henry Kissinger boasted about power being the ultimate aphrodisiac, the whole point was that he didnt have to worry about his pecs and glutes while, say, wooing the former Bond girl Jill St. John.

Not so in the age of social media. In a culture increasingly defined by what Christine Rosen describes as the constant demands to collect (friends and status), and perform (by marketing ourselves), just being a United States congressman isnt enough. You have to hit the House gym and look good coming out of the shower, and then find a Twitter follower whos willing to tell you just how big you really are.

Writing in the late 70s, Lasch distinguished modern narcissism from old-fashioned egotism. The contemporary narcissist, he wrote, differs from an earlier type of American individualist in the tenuous quality of his selfhood. Despite his occasional illusions of omnipotence, the narcissist depends on others to validate his self-esteem. His innate insecurity can only be overcome by seeing his grandiose self reflected in the attentions of others, or by attaching himself to those who radiate celebrity, power and charisma.

This is a depressingly accurate anticipation of both the relationship between Weiner and his female followers, and the broader look at me! look at meeeee! culture of online social media, in which nearly all of us participate to some degree or another.

Facebook and Twitter did not forge the culture of narcissism. But they serve as a hall of mirrors in which it flourishes as never before  a vast virtual gallery, as Rosen has written, whose self-portraits mainly testify to the timeless human desire for attention._

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/opinion/13douthat.html?ref=opinion


----------



## whitehall

I guess Bill Clinton didn't have time to spend in a sexual addiction rehab clinic so he hired Jesse Jackson (who was supporting a love child himself) to be his spiritual advisor. The libs bought the whole scam. Now weener has checked himself into some sort of clinic to avoid pedophile charges regarding a 17 year old girl and the libs are buying the whole scam once again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is Weiner's Summer of Recovery


----------



## CountofTuscany

I think he'll resign.  Too much pressure on him not to at this point.


----------



## Jack Fate

Articles: Weiners, Wusses and Wonks


----------



## gautama

Folks, on a more serious note:

Did you notice that all the better restaurants have discontinued the service of Wiener Schnitzels ?


----------



## xsited1

Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure


----------



## CountofTuscany

xsited1 said:


> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure



Rumor has it, his wife isn't giving him much action lately.


----------



## Jack Fate

Oh my...another women just came out......


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Excellent commentary on the Social Media Enabled Narcissism Angle of Weinergate:
> 
> _In this sense, his tweeted chest shots are more telling than the explicitly pornographic photos that followed. There was a time when fame and influence were supposed to liberate men from such adolescent insecurity. When Henry Kissinger boasted about power being the ultimate aphrodisiac, the whole point was that he didnt have to worry about his pecs and glutes while, say, wooing the former Bond girl Jill St. John.
> 
> Not so in the age of social media. In a culture increasingly defined by what Christine Rosen describes as the constant demands to collect (friends and status), and perform (by marketing ourselves), just being a United States congressman isnt enough. You have to hit the House gym and look good coming out of the shower, and then find a Twitter follower whos willing to tell you just how big you really are.
> 
> Writing in the late 70s, Lasch distinguished modern narcissism from old-fashioned egotism. The contemporary narcissist, he wrote, differs from an earlier type of American individualist in the tenuous quality of his selfhood. Despite his occasional illusions of omnipotence, the narcissist depends on others to validate his self-esteem. His innate insecurity can only be overcome by seeing his grandiose self reflected in the attentions of others, or by attaching himself to those who radiate celebrity, power and charisma.
> 
> This is a depressingly accurate anticipation of both the relationship between Weiner and his female followers, *and the broader look at me! look at meeeee! culture of online social media, in which nearly all of us participate to some degree or another.*
> 
> Facebook and Twitter did not forge the culture of narcissism. But they serve as a hall of mirrors in which it flourishes as never before  a vast virtual gallery, as Rosen has written, whose self-portraits mainly testify to the timeless human desire for attention._
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/opinion/13douthat.html?ref=opinion



I never understood this. If you think you are important enough to announce "Just finished Cheerios, going to run to buy a shirt now..." then there really is something wrong.  I have never participated in Twitter, MySpace, Facebook.  Perhaps I am just more private than to do so.   I tend to find the whole business rather creepy.  People don't need to know each others business to such a degree.  It is quite narcissistic by nature.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!   

If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!


----------



## Provocateur

MarcATL said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...Marc...what about the dems that are SCREAMING for him to step down?
> 
> He's awfully dug in here.  He refuses to take the suggestions from his own colleagues.  So why are you spending so much time deflecting it to the right?  Or is it possible that this is just posturing by the left to make it look like they are outraged when in fact they aren't.  It makes them look "responsible" to their own constituents by saying "enough is enough" but behind closed doors they are telling him to just shrug it off and let it die down and time will be on his side.
> 
> Would you have the same opinion of defending him if he had been tweeting your 17 year old daughter?  Just a question that I hope you will think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if your point has any merit.
> 
> Can you tell me when was the last time the RepubliCON$ got together in lockstep to suggest that one of their own step down from a sex scandal?
> 
> The answer says a LOT about the* RepubliCON$.*
Click to expand...



You have the money sign as if it were a bad thing.  You sure do want to get your mitts on everyone else's money it every time you take a breath though, don't you hypocrite?


----------



## Provocateur

xsited1 said:


> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure



God help us if any parent ever bought one of these for their child.


----------



## Wolfmoon

That doll is missing a straight jacket then it would be perfect.  Or it could be holding a mirror.


----------



## Provocateur

Wolfmoon said:


> That doll is missing a straight jacket then it would be perfect.  *Or it could be holding a mirror.*



Or a camera.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wolfmoon said:


> Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!
> 
> If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!



Did you mean to say the House floor?   Why would the Senate have to vote on a House member's leave of absence?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

This little weirdo may end up in Prison. I know many are making a joke out of this whole thing but if it's proven he sent lewd photos & messages to an underage girl,he's going away for a long time...And it wont be another "Rehab" Vacation either.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Anthony Weiner used his political position and power to lure young women into playing hide the weenie with. Were these women truly interested in politics or did they think they might have a chance of dethroning the current Mrs. Weiner?

Anthony Weiner is a representative of the people paid by the taxpayers, and we dont expect him to go around whipping his Willy out at the drop of a hat to people he doesnt even know, even if we do live in the free world.

Weiner is an embarrassment to the people of the United States. Is this how we portray our personal and cultural values and code of conduct to the world? Is it any wonder America doesn't get respect anymore, when our Neanderthal politicians act like a bunch of primates with internet access?

If Weiner stays in office will it now, be acceptable for all politicians to send pictures of their private parts to their constituents and strangers across the nation? Will it be acceptable for politicians to post nude photos of themselves to the world?

Can you imagine if Ronald Regan did what Anthony Weiner has done? For shame, Weiner must step down. It would be better if he stepped down himself but if he doesnt, then he should be removed from office even if they have to drag him out kicking and screaming.


----------



## Jack Fate

I'd like a lefty who still supports Weiner explain how any of us would be able to keep our job for doing crap like this


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent commentary on the Social Media Enabled Narcissism Angle of Weinergate:
> 
> _In this sense, his tweeted chest shots are more telling than the explicitly pornographic photos that followed. There was a time when fame and influence were supposed to liberate men from such adolescent insecurity. When Henry Kissinger boasted about power being the ultimate aphrodisiac, the whole point was that he didnt have to worry about his pecs and glutes while, say, wooing the former Bond girl Jill St. John.
> 
> Not so in the age of social media. In a culture increasingly defined by what Christine Rosen describes as the constant demands to collect (friends and status), and perform (by marketing ourselves), just being a United States congressman isnt enough. You have to hit the House gym and look good coming out of the shower, and then find a Twitter follower whos willing to tell you just how big you really are.
> 
> Writing in the late 70s, Lasch distinguished modern narcissism from old-fashioned egotism. The contemporary narcissist, he wrote, differs from an earlier type of American individualist in the tenuous quality of his selfhood. Despite his occasional illusions of omnipotence, the narcissist depends on others to validate his self-esteem. His innate insecurity can only be overcome by seeing his grandiose self reflected in the attentions of others, or by attaching himself to those who radiate celebrity, power and charisma.
> 
> This is a depressingly accurate anticipation of both the relationship between Weiner and his female followers, *and the broader look at me! look at meeeee! culture of online social media, in which nearly all of us participate to some degree or another.*
> 
> Facebook and Twitter did not forge the culture of narcissism. But they serve as a hall of mirrors in which it flourishes as never before  a vast virtual gallery, as Rosen has written, whose self-portraits mainly testify to the timeless human desire for attention._
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/opinion/13douthat.html?ref=opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood this. If you think you are important enough to announce "Just finished Cheerios, going to run to buy a shirt now..." then there really is something wrong.  I have never participated in Twitter, MySpace, Facebook.  Perhaps I am just more private than to do so.   I tend to find the whole business rather creepy.  People don't need to know each others business to such a degree.  It is quite narcissistic by nature.
Click to expand...




QFT.   I find Twitter, Facebook et all to be horrifying.


----------



## boedicca

Wolfmoon said:


> Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!
> 
> If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!





Where did you find this info?


----------



## Dr.House

xsited1 said:


> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure





With "Kung-Fu Grip!"


----------



## Provocateur

Weiner gives new meaning to the term junk email.


----------



## boedicca

Dr.House said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With "Kung-Fu Grip!"
Click to expand...




That must be really painful when he does one of those grabbing his crotch pics.


----------



## Dr.House

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is Weiner's Summer of Recovery



Summer of re-"cover-it-up, man - nobody want's to see that"....


----------



## Jack Fate

........but Sarah Palin is stupid..............squawk


----------



## saveliberty

I call BS on the Senate voting on Weiner's temporary resignation from Congress for therapy.  Let's keep this somewhat accurate, okay folks?


----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## Quantum Windbag

MarcATL said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...Marc...what about the dems that are SCREAMING for him to step down?
> 
> He's awfully dug in here.  He refuses to take the suggestions from his own colleagues.  So why are you spending so much time deflecting it to the right?  Or is it possible that this is just posturing by the left to make it look like they are outraged when in fact they aren't.  It makes them look "responsible" to their own constituents by saying "enough is enough" but behind closed doors they are telling him to just shrug it off and let it die down and time will be on his side.
> 
> Would you have the same opinion of defending him if he had been tweeting your 17 year old daughter?  Just a question that I hope you will think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if your point has any merit.
> 
> Can you tell me when was the last time the RepubliCON$ got together in lockstep to suggest that one of their own step down from a sex scandal?
> 
> The answer says a LOT about the RepubliCON$.
Click to expand...


The Democrats are in lockstep?

Who knew?


----------



## Spoonman

Even Clinton (Bill) has called for him to step down.  Ironic, but it really shows you how bad the situation has gotten.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

boedicca said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!
> 
> If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this info?
Click to expand...


He has to formally ask for a leave on the House floor. this has always been approved without objection, but it could be objected to, in theory. Since that has never happened no one actually understands the rules regarding want to do if it does, but it would then require a vote on the House floor. This would be a way for the Democrats to pressure him into resigning if they tell him privately they will not support a leave of absence.


----------



## boedicca

The buzz is that if he refuses to resign, his seat will just be redistricted away.  NY loses two House seats in the 2012 election.


----------



## lehr

boedicca said:


> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism





i laffed my ass off when demokrats sent horney rev. jesse jackson to minister to pervert bill klinton on -  HOW TO TREAT WOMEN WITH RESPECT  -   demokrats will figure out something to save this weiner guy !


----------



## Wolfmoon

boedicca said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!
> 
> If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this info?
Click to expand...

 
I was just looking for the transcript. I heard it on CNN today I believe Wolf Blitzer was the commentator. I did hear it twice so I thought it was accurate information.

Another news channel said today, Anthony Weiners whereabouts is unknown at this point in time and it's unclear if he's checked into a treatment center. They went on to say that Weiner's rep said, Weiner will *seek an evaluation* and come up with a plan for treatment.

I have a feeling Weiner will resign before he gets treatment. Although hes a pretty tough cookie and they may have to take legal action of some sort against him to force him to resign.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wolfmoon said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good News! Before Weiner can leave on a rehab vacation, that action will have to be voted on, *on the Senate floor.* This just gets better and better!
> 
> If anyone hears when that'll be PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just looking for the transcript. I heard it on CNN today I believe Wolf Blitzer was the commentator. I did hear it twice so I thought it was accurate information.
> 
> Another news channel said today, Anthony Weiners whereabouts is unknown at this point in time and it's unclear if he's checked into a treatment center. They went on to say that Weiner's rep said, Weiner will *seek an evaluation* and come up with a plan for treatment.
> 
> I have a feeling Weiner will resign before he gets treatment. Although hes a pretty tough cookie and they may have to take legal action of some sort against him to force him to resign.
Click to expand...


I've seen it on other news broadcasts as well (I don't watch CNN anymore, they've become a bit over the top in their broadcasts).

Yep, he's gonna check in to some place to get evaluated and then plans to discuss with his wife (she comes back today with Hillary) whether or not he's gonna stay in office.

Personally?  I hope he's able to stick it out (no pun intended) and stay in office, because over 56 percent of the voters in his district want him to stay.

Besides...........I thought it was the voters who decided who stays or not, if there was nothing illegal.  He's only sent pics to women who were over legal age.  The 16 year old was just someone who followed him on Twitter because she liked his political views, and nothing untoward was ever exchanged between them.

He's done nothing illegal, and he hasn't had sex with anyone other than his wife.  Yeah, it's embarrassing, and he did lie about it at first, but he DID come clean with everyone inside of a week.

I say let him stay.


----------



## Samson

xsited1 said:


> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure





I actually thought that might be the Arnold Schwartzneggar Action Figure.

Maybe Arnold and Anthony could room together at rehab and get the special Two-fer rate?


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking for the transcript. I heard it on CNN today I believe Wolf Blitzer was the commentator. I did hear it twice so I thought it was accurate information.
> 
> Another news channel said today, Anthony Weiners whereabouts is unknown at this point in time and it's unclear if he's checked into a treatment center. They went on to say that Weiner's rep said, Weiner will *seek an evaluation* and come up with a plan for treatment.
> 
> I have a feeling Weiner will resign before he gets treatment. Although hes a pretty tough cookie and they may have to take legal action of some sort against him to force him to resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen it on other news broadcasts as well (I don't watch CNN anymore, they've become a bit over the top in their broadcasts).
> 
> Yep, he's gonna check in to some place to get evaluated and then plans to discuss with his wife (she comes back today with Hillary) whether or not he's gonna stay in office.
> 
> Personally?  I hope he's able to stick it out (no pun intended) and stay in office, because over 56 percent of the voters in his district want him to stay.
> 
> Besides...........I thought it was the voters who decided who stays or not, if there was nothing illegal.  He's only sent pics to women who were over legal age.  The 16 year old was just someone who followed him on Twitter because she liked his political views, and nothing untoward was ever exchanged between them.
> 
> He's done nothing illegal, and he hasn't had sex with anyone other than his wife.  Yeah, it's embarrassing, and he did lie about it at first, but he DID come clean with everyone inside of a week.
> 
> I say let him stay.
Click to expand...




Yeah I agree


----------



## Jack Fate

ABikerSailor said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking for the transcript. I heard it on CNN today I believe Wolf Blitzer was the commentator. I did hear it twice so I thought it was accurate information.
> 
> Another news channel said today, Anthony Weiner&#8217;s whereabouts is unknown at this point in time and it's unclear if he's checked into a treatment center. They went on to say that Weiner's rep said, Weiner will *seek an evaluation* and come up with a plan for treatment.
> 
> I have a feeling Weiner will resign before he gets treatment. Although he&#8217;s a pretty tough cookie and they may have to take legal action of some sort against him to force him to resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen it on other news broadcasts as well (I don't watch CNN anymore, they've become a bit over the top in their broadcasts).
> 
> Yep, he's gonna check in to some place to get evaluated and then plans to discuss with his wife (she comes back today with Hillary) whether or not he's gonna stay in office.
> 
> Personally?  I hope he's able to stick it out (no pun intended) and stay in office, because over 56 percent of the voters in his district want him to stay.
> 
> Besides...........I thought it was the voters who decided who stays or not, if there was nothing illegal.  He's only sent pics to women who were over legal age.  The 16 year old was just someone who followed him on Twitter because she liked his political views, and nothing untoward was ever exchanged between them.
> 
> He's done nothing illegal, and he hasn't had sex with anyone other than his wife.  Yeah, it's embarrassing, and he did lie about it at first, but he DID come clean with everyone inside of a week.
> 
> I say let him stay.
Click to expand...


People who think like you are the problem in this country.  You excuse bad behavior for political reasons.  You should be ashamed of yourself.  No one who did this on the job would be able to keep that job.  I also say let him stay, but for purely political reasons.  It will help defeat the demonrats in 2012.


----------



## Provocateur

Samson said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought that might be the Arnold Schwartzneggar Action Figure.
> 
> Maybe Arnold and Anthony could room together at rehab and get the special Two-fer rate?
Click to expand...


Arnie won't go into "sex rehab".  He's a single man for the first time in 25 years.   I can only imagine the sexcapes that will surround him from here on out.


----------



## Samson

Provocateur said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought that might be the Arnold Schwartzneggar Action Figure.
> 
> Maybe Arnold and Anthony could room together at rehab and get the special Two-fer rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arnie won't go into "sex rehab".  He's a single man for the first time in 25 years.   I can only imagine the sexcapes that will surround him from here on out.
Click to expand...




I could split $500 million and Be Happy.

You can buy a lot of Octopii with $250 million......


----------



## Jack Fate

Why settle for a puny weiner when you can have snitzzengruben


----------



## Wolfmoon

Jack Fate said:


> Why settle for a puny weiner when you can have snitzzengruben


 
I think we should nip it in the bud and ruin Weiner's political career so that ugly snake doesn't rise up again!


----------



## gautama

Jack Fate said:


> Why settle for a puny weiner when you can have snitzzengruben



Schnitzengruben ..... thanks for enlarging my romantic vocabulary


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> The buzz is that if he refuses to resign, his seat will just be redistricted away.  NY loses two House seats in the 2012 election.



Never underestimate the power of the ignorant & stupid.

The Weanie might erect itself again.


----------



## gautama

lehr said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Rep. Weiner may have sent a naughty pic to a woman on Twitter.
> 
> He's claiming his account was hacked, but that's a lame excuse.
> 
> _This evening a photo surfaced on Congressman Weiners yfrog account and in his verified Twitter timeline of a man in his underwear with an erection. The photo was reportedly sent to a woman on Twitter. Weve protected her name and her account, which was at one time verified to be active but has since been deleted after the photo in question was deleted. Coincidentally, the rest of the photos in the congressmans alleged yfrog account were also deleted around 11 p.m. eastern._
> 
> Weinergate: Congressman Claims Facebook Hacked As Lewd Photo Hits Twitter - Big Journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i laffed my ass off when demokrats sent horney rev. jesse jackson to minister to pervert bill klinton on -  HOW TO TREAT WOMEN WITH RESPECT  -   demokrats will figure out something to save this weiner guy !
Click to expand...


Yeah.....that was a hoot !!!


----------



## xsited1

Samson said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Company Introduces Anthony Weiner Action Figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought that might be the Arnold Schwartzneggar Action Figure.
> 
> Maybe Arnold and Anthony could room together at rehab and get the special Two-fer rate?
Click to expand...


Arnold would never share a room with Girly Man Weiner.


----------



## boedicca

Ahhhhnold at least had the discretion to not post his wanger pics on the interests...at least as far as we know.


----------



## Jack Fate

I think the same people who defend Anthony Weiner are the same ones who think Sarah Palin is stupid.


----------



## Foxfyre

There are some who are defending Weiner that what he did wasn't bad because he has not preached family values.  To them, you would conclude that the only unforgivable sin for a Democrat would be hypocrisy.

I'm sure that somebody has already posted this, but the thread is fast moving and I missed it.  But Weiner did cosponsor legislation to keep sexual predators of kids off the internet.  Since he has admitted he didn't know the ages of those he was sending risque photos, I wonder if that puts him close enugh to the hypocrite category to merit as least some criticism?



> While all humans are prone to wander and have the propensity to do "dumb things," is it asking too much to expect a bit of dignity and statesmanship from those elected to lead? Do we want to trust national security secrets with those who expose, not only their privates, but also themselves to potential extortion - when they choose to barrage pictures of their "junk" across the cyber world?
> 
> Most ironically, in 2007, Rep. Weiner cosponsored a bill that made it through the House of Representatives called the KIDS Act of 2007 (Keeping the Internet Devoid of Sexual Predators) - a bill intended to protect children from online sexual predators. Speaking about the bill, Weiner said, "Sadly, the internet is the predator's venue of choice today. We need to update our strategies and our laws to stop these offenders who are a mere click away from our children."
> 
> The next logical question is: Was Weiner party to the said predatory behavior aforementioned in his own bill? Where's the sound judgment one would expect from a grown adult, less the cosponsor of an online sexual predator bill?
> 
> Was Weiner living above the bill he cosponsored? - East Valley Tribune: Columnists


----------



## boedicca

I posted earlier in the thread about this legislation.    It highlights how reckless Weiner was by exchanging lewd pics with women he couldn't "say with certitude" were legal adults.


----------



## Gadawg73

Jack Fate said:


> Why settle for a puny weiner when you can have snitzzengruben



In my playing days a gridiron groupie once proclaimed:
 "A schlong is better than a schlort".


----------



## Gadawg73

Jack Fate said:


> I think the same people who defend Anthony Weiner are the same ones who think Sarah Palin is stupid.



Under your logic the same people that claim Palin is smart are not defending Weiner.


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> Ahhhhnold at least had the discretion to not post his wanger pics on the interests...at least as far as we know.



Arnold was on steroids for years..

I suspect his "wanger" is more of clit these days...

I'm just saying....


----------



## Gadawg73

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhnold at least had the discretion to not post his wanger pics on the interests...at least as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold was on steroids for years..
> 
> I suspect his "wanger" is more of clit these days...
> 
> I'm just saying....
Click to expand...



I saw some roided up dudes in my day and they were shower runners for sure. They changed from their equipment, never showered and left the locker room before anyone else left the showers. No one wanted to get a look anyway but they made damn sure no one got a look. I am adamantly opposed to any steroid use whatsoever but Arnold's use was not the same as the loading that football players did/do a few months before each season. His was muscle maintenance, not loading for quickness and muscle stamina. From what the ladies told me you are on target. Swell your neck and shrink the johnson.


----------



## Wolfmoon

You know what gets me about these guys like Weiner is that they have no common sense. Well Duh, if you put your erected penis on the internet and you're remotely semi-famous, someone will pick it up and tell the world. Theyre so sick they dont get it and what's really sick is these clowns keep being voted back into office.

We as citizens would like think were choosing the best men and women to be our elected representatives. People who are a cut above the rest in education, common sense and moral values to be our politicians and to lead our country in the right direction and represent us proudly in a dignified fashion to the rest of the world.

It happens time after time we get the Ted Kennedys killing their girlfriend Bill Clintons having sexual relations with barely legal age interns and the Barney Franks running homosexual prostitution rings out of their apartments.


You name it and weve had about all of it in the last 20 years, from tax evaders to gender benders. Are we living in the Dark Ages? I have to wonder are we so, Romanesque that the only thing we dont do is feed the Christians to the lions.

The politicians have some kind of pack between their selves that theyll overlook other politicians wrong doings and turn a blind eye to any kind of misbehaving until the public gets wind of it and starts screaming their heads off. Then all of a sudden the politicians all turn righteous. Secretly, theyre all hoping they can get their buddy off the hook and sweep the whole incident under the rug. The only reason they would kick anyone out, would be to enhance their party and political advantage.

Its time to clean political house and by that I mean ALL Americans need to vote out every politician in every political office local, state and national nationwide. We need to give our government a complete blood transfusion. Breathe some new life into the veins of the political powerhouse. The politicians we currently have are mostly like Anthony Weiner, a 7th term or more sitting politician. Some have been in office for over 30 years and just look at the damage theyve done to our country!

Einstein had a quote that said, Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting things to change. Well, what have we been doing? Weve been voting in the same politicians in office over and over again and nothing ever changes, it only gets worse. Its gotten so, bad that if it gets any worse, well all be in the poor house and well be invaded by foreign armies and repossessed by China.

Americas sovereignty is jealously guarded until it can be sold. This seems to be the current politicians motto. We have to remind our politicians that they work for us and we pay the bills not them. Were paying the cost to be the boss. Its time We the People took back control of our own destiny of our country. 

We built this country with our blood, sweat and tears and politicians tore it down. Its time to kick the current politicians to the curb and start over with all new politicians and start building our country up again. If weve learned one thing, I think its that you dont have to be a genius to a politician. 

Most elections are all about money. I say ignore the big money and vote for the man or woman that has a heart in rebuilding American to her once dignified and great status. Give the common man and woman a chance at politics! You just might be surprised. 


Remember to vote all incumbents out of office and never let any politician have more than one term in office because the longer theyre in office the more corrupt they become. VOTE THE BUMS OUT!


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner who calls for more taxes and more gov't for all- *does not pay NY State license fee*

Combined,  his soon to be ex spouse and him make over $300,000.

Not as "sexy" as his perverted tweets, but it does go to show
the mentality and hypocrisy of statists like him


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Ahhhhnold at least had the discretion to not post his wanger pics on the interests...at least as far as we know.



Steroids can have untoward effect you know...


----------



## Trajan

anyone post this?

Obama: If I were in Weiner&#8217;s situation, I&#8217;d resign

    &#8220;I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign,&#8217;&#8217; Obama told Curry&#8230;

    &#8220;When you get to the point where, because of various personal distractions, you can&#8217;t serve as effectively as you need to, at the time when people are worrying about jobs, and their mortgages, and paying the bills &#8212; then you should probably step back,&#8217;&#8217; Obama said.

    Obama added that what Weiner did was &#8220;highly inappropriate&#8217;&#8217; and that he has &#8220;embarrassed himself&#8221; and his wife and family, but said it will ultimately come down to a decision by Weiner and his constituents as to whether he will continue in office.

Obama: 'I would resign' in Weiner's situation - TODAY News - TODAY.com


the "O" has spoken...


----------



## Trajan

anyone post this?

Obama: If I were in Weiners situation, Id resign

    I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign, Obama told Curry

    When you get to the point where, because of various personal distractions, you cant serve as effectively as you need to, at the time when people are worrying about jobs, and their mortgages, and paying the bills  then you should probably step back, Obama said.

    Obama added that what Weiner did was highly inappropriate and that he has embarrassed himself and his wife and family, but said it will ultimately come down to a decision by Weiner and his constituents as to whether he will continue in office.

Obama: 'I would resign' in Weiner's situation - TODAY News - TODAY.com


the "O" has spoken...


----------



## Neotrotsky

If the ONE has spoken then it is over for the Weiner

or

Papa Obama takes Weiner to Task


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Naked Man running in his underwear, pants around ankles, through NY subways is NOT Rep Weiner 


Comrades, stand down

I too at first was concerned; but thank goodness, it was not Weiner

_In a video uploaded to YouTube on May 4, a man is seen in his underwear, pants around his ankles. Apparently he already stripped off his shirt.

When asked to leave the train, he replies &#8220;YOU get the f*** off this train!&#8221;​_

I was concerned at first this was Weiner and we would have to spend
the week trying to convince Americans that this behaviour was normal


----------



## FuelRod

Did Obama turn on Weiner?


----------



## Liability

FuelRod said:


> Did Obama turn on Weiner?



President Obama definitely gave Weiner a few smacks.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> If the ONE has spoken then it is over for the Weiner
> 
> or
> 
> Papa Obama takes Weiner to Task


Look at the look of HORROR on Moochelle My Belle's face?


----------



## Immanuel

Trajan said:


> anyone post this?
> 
> Obama: If I were in Weiners situation, Id resign
> 
> I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign, Obama told Curry
> 
> When you get to the point where, because of various personal distractions, you cant serve as effectively as you need to, at the time when people are worrying about jobs, and their mortgages, and paying the bills  then you should probably step back, Obama said.
> 
> Obama added that what Weiner did was highly inappropriate and that he has embarrassed himself and his wife and family, but said it will ultimately come down to a decision by Weiner and his constituents as to whether he will continue in office.
> 
> Obama: 'I would resign' in Weiner's situation - TODAY News - TODAY.com
> 
> 
> the "O" has spoken...



Do you really believe that?  Please say you don't!

Immie


----------



## Dr Grump

The hate for this one is strong...


----------



## gautama

Gadawg73 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same people who defend Anthony Weiner are the same ones who think Sarah Palin is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under your logic the same people that claim Palin is smart are not defending Weiner.
Click to expand...


And rational people would know that both statements are correct......in effect: LIEberrhoids are disconnected from REALITY.


----------



## xsited1

Liability said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama turn on Weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama definitely gave Weiner a few smacks.
Click to expand...


I wonder if Obama is going to have a Weiner Summit at the White House?


----------



## The T

xsited1 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama turn on Weiner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama definitely gave Weiner a few smacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is going to have a Weiner Summit at the White House?
Click to expand...

Fire UP that grill!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Trajan said:


> anyone post this?
> 
> Obama: If I were in Weiners situation, Id resign
> 
> I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign, Obama told Curry
> 
> When you get to the point where, because of various personal distractions, you cant serve as effectively as you need to, at the time when people are worrying about jobs, and their mortgages, and paying the bills  then you should probably step back, Obama said.
> 
> Obama added that what Weiner did was highly inappropriate and that he has embarrassed himself and his wife and family, but said it will ultimately come down to a decision by Weiner and his constituents as to whether he will continue in office.
> 
> Obama: 'I would resign' in Weiner's situation - TODAY News - TODAY.com
> 
> 
> the "O" has spoken...



Isn't it amazing how all of the right wing hypocrites are calling for Weiner to resign?


----------



## gautama

Gadawg73 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why settle for a puny weiner when you can have snitzzengruben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my playing days a gridiron groupie once proclaimed:
> "A schlong is better than a schlort".
Click to expand...


Feminists like the LIEberrhoid Garofolo are more favorably disposed towards schlorts .... that's by definition.

Hence, LIEberrhoid Garofolo's latest idiotic proclamation: The Weanie Weiner debacle is the Media's fault !!!


----------



## xsited1

The T said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama definitely gave Weiner a few smacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is going to have a Weiner Summit at the White House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire UP that grill!
Click to expand...


Since evidence suggests that Rachel Maddow was the first to get the Weiner story but chose not to run it I was thinking she would be invited to the Weiner summit until I realized she doesn't like Weiner.


----------



## The T

xsited1 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Obama is going to have a Weiner Summit at the White House?
> 
> 
> 
> Fire UP that grill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since evidence suggests that Rachel Maddow was the first to get the Weiner story but chose not to run it I was thinking she would be invited to the Weiner summit until I realized she doesn't like Weiner.
Click to expand...

 But that wouldn't preclude her from quaffing down a few on our dime at the WH would it?


----------



## txlonghorn

Maybe Madcow has tweeted a few shots of it's weiner and so the story was too "sensitive" to cover.

But as for the Weiner Summit, Obama has to recover from the Golf Summit first.  He needs a fews days of vacation first.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## freedombecki

What happens when a member of Congress takes a leave of absence?

I hate to post and run, but it's past my bedtime. bbtomorrow


----------



## taichiliberal

txlonghorn said:


> Ummm...Marc...what about the dems that are SCREAMING for him to step down?
> 
> He's awfully dug in here.  He refuses to take the suggestions from his own colleagues.  So why are you spending so much time deflecting it to the right?  Or is it possible that this is just posturing by the left to make it look like they are outraged when in fact they aren't.  It makes them look "responsible" to their own constituents by saying "enough is enough" but behind closed doors they are telling him to just shrug it off and let it die down and time will be on his side.
> 
> Would you have the same opinion of defending him if he had been tweeting your 17 year old daughter?  Just a question that I hope you will think about.



Why is it that when the hypocrisy of the GOP with regards to Weiner is pointed out, loyal GOPpers automatically equate that with "defending" Weiner.

Since the Dems are calling for Weiner's ouster, are they not doing the "moral" thing according to the mantra's broadcasted by the neocon punditry and politicos?


----------



## taichiliberal

Steve Hanson said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, genius.  Your neocon punditry, politicos and general toadies/parrots are all screaming for Weiner's blood yet are DEAD SILENT regarding Vitter, who is STILL in office pretending to have the moral high ground.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander....but by YOUR logic, Boedicca, hypocrisy is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one but a braying jackass like YOU, boedicca, has suggested "vitter controls weiner"....as the chronology of the posts shows, I've consistently stated that its folk like YOU who are hypocrits, as YOU allow a moral rules breaker to stay in office while you dance with glee and call for the ouster of Weiner.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander...so if you excuse Vitter, STFU about Weiner.  If you condemn Weiner, then do the same for Vitter.  But I strongly suspect that an intellectual coward like you and your cronies won't do even that.  Now, repeat the SOS you've been talking, Boedi old girl...I'm done addressing your insipid stubborness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.
> 
> Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Dude, anger management issues or what?
Click to expand...


Dude, are you STILL denying GOP hypocrisy as to Vitter when the GOP wails about Weiner?  And are the Dems not doing the right thing by calling for his ouster, as the moralist neocon punditry and politicos broadcast?

Think it through and get back us on that, chuckles.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Obama speaks up and says Weiner should resign and every single person that has been defending him for weeks suddenly disappears.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Foxfyre

Quantum Windbag said:


> Obama speaks up and says Weiner should resign and every single person that has been defending him for weeks suddenly disappears.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?



LOL.  Funny how that works isn't it?


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I defending Weiner's actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - as a mindless partisan sycophant, you defend party members and attack the hated opposition. What they DO is irrelevant to you, only party membership matters.
> 
> *Please explain how after I've stated several times that Weiner is a dope who will most likely lose his seat in the next election or be ousted by the Ethics review by the Dems....and stated I had no problem with that...is some how interpreted by your fevered brain as "defense"?  See genius, pointing out GOP hypocrisy does not automatically equate a defensive position.  It's just pointing out a fact.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was the verdict regarding Waters?  And didn't Rangel receive his official sentence, as well as losing his Ways & Means post?  And exactly what was legally proven as a violation of the law regarding Frank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not guilty by reason of being democrats - thus above the law that governs commoners and Republicans.
> 
> *And here we have the typical response of a willfully ignorant neocon toadie, folks.  Our Uncensored2008 parrot cannot logically or factually or honestly answer a question, as that answer would disprove his contentions.  So Uncesnored2008 just babbles supposition and conjecture as a bluff to supplant facts...and he fails.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not have a problem with calling for Vitter to resign,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vitter should not resign.
> 
> Finally, the sheer hypocrisy of the neocon parrot spews forth!
> 
> You don't grasp that the issue is that the piece of shit Weiner LIED to American people for a week on TV, he claimed that Breitbart hacked him, he attacked multiple members of the press in his arrogant lies.
> 
> *And he's being taken to task for it.  Meanwhile, you've got Vitter procuring prostitutes while on the Congressional floor screaming for Clinton's blood....a strict violation of the rules that should have canned him.  Yet because he was running for Senate, and won with the backing of GOP politicos, no one said jack because (GET THIS) Technically, he didn't break that law on Senate time.    Kind of like electing a felon from New York to police commissioner in New Hampshire because he didn't break any New Hampshire laws.  I swear, the depths you neocon parrots will stoop to defend your hypocrisy defies logic!*
> 
> The reason this doesn't bother you and you don't grasp it at all is that it is a violation of ethics. You as a leftist have no integrity at all, so the concept that lying is wrong is one you can't grasp. As long as lies are against the hated infidels of the right or to protect a party member, you can't grasp why there would be an issue. Serving the party is the only thing that matters, lies, truth - it's all the same; it either serves the party or it doesn't.
> 
> Democrats: The party of "No Integrity!"
Click to expand...


Once again, this neocon numbskull brays his supposition and conjecture in spite of evidence to the contrary.  Uncensored2008 is either a poor liar, stubborn or stupid (or all of the above), as the chronology of the posts shows.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Don't even let me get started on Ensign.


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> Just in case your wondering...
> 
> 
> I'll back off Weiner as soon as he resigns.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is open season.  He's targeted.



Pelosi's already called for an Ethics review.....I'm sure she'll call you if needed.


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> Excellent commentary on the Social Media Enabled Narcissism Angle of Weinergate:
> 
> _In this sense, his tweeted chest shots are more telling than the explicitly pornographic photos that followed. There was a time when fame and influence were supposed to liberate men from such adolescent insecurity. When Henry Kissinger boasted about power being the ultimate aphrodisiac, the whole point was that he didnt have to worry about his pecs and glutes while, say, wooing the former Bond girl Jill St. John.
> 
> Not so in the age of social media. In a culture increasingly defined by what Christine Rosen describes as the constant demands to collect (friends and status), and perform (by marketing ourselves), just being a United States congressman isnt enough. You have to hit the House gym and look good coming out of the shower, and then find a Twitter follower whos willing to tell you just how big you really are.
> 
> Writing in the late 70s, Lasch distinguished modern narcissism from old-fashioned egotism. The contemporary narcissist, he wrote, differs from an earlier type of American individualist in the tenuous quality of his selfhood. Despite his occasional illusions of omnipotence, the narcissist depends on others to validate his self-esteem. His innate insecurity can only be overcome by seeing his grandiose self reflected in the attentions of others, or by attaching himself to those who radiate celebrity, power and charisma.
> 
> This is a depressingly accurate anticipation of both the relationship between Weiner and his female followers, and the broader look at me! look at meeeee! culture of online social media, in which nearly all of us participate to some degree or another.
> 
> Facebook and Twitter did not forge the culture of narcissism. But they serve as a hall of mirrors in which it flourishes as never before  a vast virtual gallery, as Rosen has written, whose self-portraits mainly testify to the timeless human desire for attention._
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/13/opinion/13douthat.html?ref=opinion



Vitter, Ensign.

What's good for the goose, is good for the gander.  

GOP hypocrisy abounds.


----------



## gautama

taichiliberal said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is ReichtWing scumbag weasels like Boedicca that will bray like the jackarses they are calling for Weiner to step down due to immorality, while at the same time excusing their criminal in office Vitter.
> 
> Hypocrisy...it's the RepubliCON way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dude, anger management issues or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, are you STILL denying GOP hypocrisy as to Vitter when the GOP wails about Weiner?  And are the Dems not doing the right thing by calling for his ouster, as the moralist neocon punditry and politicos broadcast?
> 
> Think it through and get back us on that, chuckles.
Click to expand...


TaichiLIEberrhoid,

Talking about *HYPOCRISY:*

Waddabout Clinton retaining his Presidency, JFK, and his even more blatant Moral Deviant the Chappaquidick Murderer, Ted Kennedy (may he roast in Hell)....let's posthumously remove these Moral fuckers from their exalted positions.....or the Whoremaster par excellence, the PC Saint MLK whose files in the FBI  regarding his predilection for white prostitutes are yards thick......shouldn't we replace this HYPOCRISY OF ALL TIME by having this Gross Whoremaster PC Saint MLK *NOT* have a National Holiday in his name and *RETURN that National Holiday* to the Father of our Country: George Washington ????

TaichiLIEberrhoid, you are one of the LIEberrhoid Stooges that keeps farting about the hypocrisy of Vitter *inspite* of the fact that almost *EACH TIME* when I encountered *YOUR HYPOCRITICAL BULLSHIT* you *DODGED* my comments and never responded to what would be justice if Vtter resigned ????

*SO, WHAT ABOUT IT, YOU HYPOCRITICAL LYING LIEBERRHOID PIECE OF SHIT......WHAT SAY YOU TO MY CRITIQUE OF YOU ?????? *


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Once again, this neocon numbskull brays his supposition and conjecture in spite of evidence to the contrary.  Uncensored2008 is either a poor liar, stubborn or stupid (or all of the above), as the chronology of the posts shows.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Don't even let me get started on Ensign.



You know what, I just realized I can have fun with your stupidity and poor posting skills even when you don't actually respond to me.

Once again you show your lack of common sense by talking like you actually said something when you didn't.


----------



## Lumpy 1

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case your wondering...
> 
> 
> I'll back off Weiner as soon as he resigns.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is open season.  He's targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi's already called for an Ethics review.....I'm sure she'll call you if needed.
Click to expand...


I don't think she has officially, just barely moving her lips and blowing at this point, as usual, it would be a fun read though..


----------



## Neotrotsky

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still lied
> 
> But, being a fair person and knowing that you are a leftist
> There is a good chance  you just don't know what you are talking about and
> and pull facts out of your arse
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> Truth is the worst enemy of the Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) * in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."​_
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
Click to expand...

.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day. 

Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.

Obama said "If it was me I would resign".

If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.

The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?

After all that Obama has done in the last decade much less all of the coke and drugs he took in school, he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day.
> 
> Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.
> 
> Obama said "If it was me I would resign".
> 
> If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.
> 
> The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?
> 
> After all that Obama has done in the last decade he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.


Aren't you the guy that cried for a week because Obama didn't address this issue? Now someone asks him a question and he answers it and your panties are in a twist?


----------



## saveliberty

Taichiliberal, as if it wasn't bad enough you've spent the better part of ten days on the wrong side of this issue, you also have failed to understand the errors in your process which condemns you to repeating your mistake again and again.  For me, the worst part is you foster hope in these lying, cheating perverted scum.  If we want better results in Washington, we need to send better people.  You leave the door open for the likes of Weiner to thrive and prey on all Americans.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> Aren't you the guy that cried for a week because Obama didn't address this issue? Now someone asks him a question and he answers it and your panties are in a twist?



Why did it take Obama over a week to have a resonse?  If he had acted quicker, Weiner wouldn't even be playing this game right now.  Why did it take so long?  Were some skeletons rattling in Obama's closet?


----------



## iggy pop

I love the headlines today:

Obama pounds Weiner

Obama pokes Weiner


truth is funnier than fiction sometimes


----------



## iggy pop

Lumpy 1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case your wondering...
> 
> 
> I'll back off Weiner as soon as he resigns.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is open season.  He's targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi's already called for an Ethics review.....I'm sure she'll call you if needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has officially, just barely moving her lips and blowing at this point, as usual, it would be a fun read though..
Click to expand...


You can always tell when she's lying.  Her lips are blinking


----------



## boedicca

Obama's comment was very appropriate.   He is right about the reason Weiner should resign...but he should have spoken out days ago.


----------



## Wolfmoon

freedombecki said:


> What happens when a member of Congress takes a leave of absence?
> 
> I hate to post and run, but it's past my bedtime. bbtomorrow


 
I heard this morning that the House gave Weiner permission to take a leave of absents for treatment last night. Great now the taxpayers can pay for Weiner's penis to take a vacation. That poor little thing must be plumb tuckered out.

*Lawmaker Says Weiner Might Resign Soon*

Heading into a closed-door meeting with House Democrats to discuss the Anthony Weiner "sexting" scandal, the AP reports Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-NY) told reporters, "Hopefully, we're hearing he might resign in a couple of days." 

She did not elaborate.


----------



## Steve Hanson

iggy pop said:


> I love the headlines today:
> 
> Obama pounds Weiner
> 
> Obama pokes Weiner
> 
> 
> truth is funnier than fiction sometimes



The headlines are classics


----------



## Jack Fate

Read what this idiot thinks.  Let's blame the women for this.  So this is how Democrats work for women's rights and don't forget........"It's for the children".

Are Weiner's women blameless? - CNN.com


----------



## Wolfmoon

Neotrotsky said:


> If the ONE has spoken then it is over for the Weiner
> 
> or
> 
> Papa Obama takes Weiner to Task


 

Look at it's little head sticking out.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Why do so many of the posts disappear?  I mean pages and pages of posts are removed why is that?


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day.
> 
> Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.
> 
> Obama said "If it was me I would resign".
> 
> If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.
> 
> The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?
> 
> After all that Obama has done in the last decade much less all of the coke and drugs he took in school, he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.



Link?  Who in here was bitching about Obama not saying anyting about this situation anyway?  

Hypocrites.


----------



## Dr.House

Steve Hanson said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the headlines today:
> 
> Obama pounds Weiner
> 
> Obama pokes Weiner
> 
> 
> truth is funnier than fiction sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The headlines are classics
Click to expand...


Practically writes itself...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wolfmoon said:


> Look at it's little head sticking out.



That ain't the first wiener that's gone in Obama's mouth.

I'm just saying....


----------



## saveliberty

This thread isn't about Obama.  Focus people.  We got 207 pages here.  I'm sure we probably could lose dozens more and not effect the general gist of the thread.  KEEP THE GOOD JOKES PLEASE!


----------



## FuelRod

The Dems are hanging Weiner out to dry.


----------



## boedicca

My theory based upon a post earlier in this thread about how much Weiner needs his House Rep income:

Weiner is financially desperate. He has no education or skills which makes him suitable in the private sector, but his political career is toast.    His "rehab" is likely a phone call campaign to pressure some donor or other into giving him a job.   It's likely that he has enough dirt collected on enough people to land something.   Where he ends up will be Very Interesting.  In the old days, he would have sought refuge in Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac, but those two are played out.


----------



## Jack Fate

boedicca said:


> My theory based upon a post earlier in this thread about how much Weiner needs his House Rep income:
> 
> Weiner is financially desperate. He has no education or skills which makes him suitable in the private sector, but his political career is toast.    His "rehab" is likely a phone call campaign to pressure some donor or other into giving him a job.   It's likely that he has enough dirt collected on enough people to land something.   Where he ends up will be Very Interesting.  In the old days, he would have sought refuge in Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac, but those two are played out.



Weiner is just another educated dummy who lives off the people.  A parasite like BO and Bill Clinton.  Never had a real job in their lives.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> My theory based upon a post earlier in this thread about how much Weiner needs his House Rep income:
> 
> Weiner is financially desperate. He has no education or skills which makes him suitable in the private sector, but his political career is toast.    His "rehab" is likely a phone call campaign to pressure some donor or other into giving him a job.   It's likely that he has enough dirt collected on enough people to land something.   Where he ends up will be Very Interesting.  In the old days, he would have sought refuge in Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac, but those two are played out.



I don't buy this.  Perhaps they will have to live on Huma's income, which is multiple 100s of thousands a year.  They won't starve.


----------



## FuelRod

Taking one for Weiner?

The Mother of Arnold Schwarzenegger's Love Child Speaks | Gallery | Wonderwall


----------



## Sallow

Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.

To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.



first in


----------



## FuelRod

"If it was me, I would resign."  Not exactly a tongue lashing


----------



## hortysir

If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long



jus sayin'


----------



## Robert

FuelRod said:


> "If it was me, I would resign."  Not exactly a tongue lashing



Tongue lashing to the weiner LOL hell of a thing to lose ones job over


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Why?  Why resign?

He's no worse than many other Dems.

He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and left her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.

He wasn't the Grand Kleagle of the KKK

As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.

Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?

Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?

Weiner should stay


----------



## Two Thumbs

*OH THANK YOU JEEZUZ!!!*​


Finally, this story will end and I won't have to hear about it any more.


----------



## hortysir

FuelRod said:


> "If it was me, I would resign."  Not exactly a tongue lashing


Now THAT'S a headline!!


"Obama Gives Wiener a Tongue-Lashing"


----------



## Two Thumbs

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
Click to expand...


kewl

Jeter got injured.  That's great news, since I'm a Phillies phan.


----------



## Two Thumbs

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay



Damage control.

Weiner takes one for the team, obama gets a win and looks like he's a man with high standards.


----------



## California Girl

It wasn't his spine that caused the problem.


----------



## Wiseacre

So where's the link?    Where was it reported that he's made that decision?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a *Democrat with a spine*.



That's not true.

He refused to answer any question that he was not allowed to re-word.  That makes him a spineless coward.

It won't matter anyway.  not like a Rep is going to get elected to NYC


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Two Thumbs said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage control.
> 
> Weiner takes one for the team, obama gits a win and looks like he's a man with high standards.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Geither? Van Jones? Steve $8/gall gas Chu? Obama wants props for spanking his Weiner?

He had Monica's boyfriend pinch hit for him at a press conference!


----------



## Sallow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
Click to expand...


Classy man.

Classy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Two Thumbs said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kewl
> 
> Jeter got just.  That's great news, since I'm a Phillies phan.
Click to expand...


As a life long Boston fan that front page has all sorts of win.  Between the subtle jerkoff joke and jeter not playing


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classy man.
> 
> Classy.
Click to expand...


I didn't write the headline I just saw the humor in it immediately


----------



## boedicca

Not a good development for Weiner.  The Ethics staff is beginning the investigation.

_House officials say the House Ethics Committee staff has initiated a preliminary inquiry into Rep. Anthony Weiner's sexually charged online relationships with several women.

House officials told The Associated Press on Monday that the inquiry is not yet extensive, and that committee leaders have not indicated whether they will order a more intensive staff investigation. The officials requested anonymity because the committee has yet to make a formal statement.

The New York Democrat could face an ethics investigation that could take many months, even longer if he mounts a full defense. ..._

AP sources: Ethics staff beginning Weiner inquiry



The pressure on him to resign is going to go through the roof - for which he will extract a price:  a high paying job at some firm which is a big Dem supporter.


----------



## Wiseacre

There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wonder what Weiner got for pulling out?


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> I wonder what Weiner got for pulling out?



Nothing.

His wife is preggers.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wiseacre said:


> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.



it probably is....google says weiner resignation - Bing  you are right sir.

Still i got to post the picture of the front page


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Weiner got for pulling out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> His wife is preggers.
Click to expand...


Uh huh.

I never thought you were naive, don't start now.


----------



## Sallow

Wiseacre said:


> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.



Whatever.

Saw it on MSNBC.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Weiner got for pulling out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> His wife is preggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> I never thought you were naive, don't start now.
Click to expand...


Hey..you're the one playing with words.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Saw it on MSNBC.
Click to expand...


if its not true then this post is full of WIN 

i'll turn on the tv now


----------



## saveliberty

Looks like the Democrats are giving him a chance to exit a little more gracefully before they get rough.  Hope he leaves before my poison ivy goes away.  He is far more iritating.


----------



## Two Thumbs

CrusaderFrank said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage control.
> 
> Weiner takes one for the team, obama gits a win and looks like he's a man with high standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Geither? Van Jones? Steve $8/gall gas Chu? Obama wants props for spanking his Weiner?
> 
> He had Monica's boyfriend pinch hit for him at a press conference!
Click to expand...


Remember, that news will be over 3 years old come election while this will only be 1 y/o.

It still may be to far out to help though.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Ugh, Conan had a lot of great Weiner jokes .


----------



## boedicca

I'm more certain about My Theory in post #3109.  This entire leave thing is just to give him time to find a job, after which he will resign under the "personal and family reasons" excuse.


----------



## hortysir

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Weiner got for pulling out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> His wife is preggers.
Click to expand...

So he pulled out too late???


----------



## saveliberty

If he would just get a cell phone plan that includes free tweeting, he could afford to work at McDonalds.


----------



## MikeK

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.


That speaks for me.  He was exactly what is needed in the Democratic Congress.  Then this.  

Very disappointing.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Wiseacre said:


> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.



I'm going to have to join you.  I google-binged "Weiner Resigns"  and got nothing about him saying he is.



Sallow,

You yanking our chains?


Is so, you suck.  I coulda used the good news that this was over.

and well played.

Bravo.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Saw it on MSNBC.
Click to expand...


On TV or online?

b/c thier homepage doesn't have it.


----------



## Sallow

MikeK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks for me.  He was exactly what is needed in the Democratic Congress.  Then this.
> 
> Very disappointing.
Click to expand...


Well it kind of makes sense. No democrat is supporting him. They've essentially kicked him out of the club..and President Obama gave the coup de grace with that statement.

If he wants to continue in politics it makes sense to take a break now..and perhaps come back in a year. He's looking to run for Mayor..and New Yorkers still support him.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> If he would just get a cell phone plan that includes free tweeting, he could afford to work at McDonalds.





But he's going to need to pay for an expensive gym membership once he no longer can use the House one for free.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no story on CNN or FoxNews or anywhere else that I can find that says Wiener intends to resign.   I am officially throwing the bullshit flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Saw it on MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On TV or online?
> 
> b/c thier homepage doesn't have it.
Click to expand...


On the tube ( or flatscreen in my case ). They said he is waiting to talk with his wife who just returned from Africa..I think.


----------



## FuelRod

Sallow said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks for me.  He was exactly what is needed in the Democratic Congress.  Then this.
> 
> Very disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it kind of makes sense. No democrat is supporting him. They've essentially kicked him out of the club..and President Obama gave the coup de grace with that statement.
> 
> If he wants to continue in politics it makes sense to take a break now..and perhaps come back in a year. He's looking to run for Mayor..and New Yorkers still support him.
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is if he stuck it out Weiner would stand alone?


----------



## jgarden

*I would suggest that the "Weiner" has staged all this as nothing more than a shrewed public relations event to raise his public profile and thus  facilitate a lucrative career change after politics. 

Certainly, the fact that Eliot Spitzer the former Governor of New York who was having an ongoing affair with the prostitute Ashley Dupré, has demonstrated that a politician caught in a sex scandal is not a liability when it comes to becoming a nightly talk-host on CNN.

Think of the ratings and revenues if a network could sign Weiner, Spitzer, Edwards and Schwartzenegger, their wives and their "girlfriends" for their own reality sitcom.*


----------



## jillian

hortysir said:


> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'




when is vitter resigning?


----------



## Two Thumbs

hortysir said:


> sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusaderfrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what weiner got for pulling out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing.
> 
> His wife is preggers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so he pulled out too late???
Click to expand...


*boo*​


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
Click to expand...


that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Sallow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that didn't make any sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
Click to expand...


Not a moment to soon.

not to derail, but these fools share the same pool as Mitt the moderate.

food for thought.


----------



## FuelRod

Calls for Weiner to pull out surging.

National poll: Anthony Weiner's got to go - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a moment to soon.
> 
> not to derail, but these fools share the same pool as Mitt the moderate.
> 
> food for thought.
Click to expand...


i'm not sure i'm following. 

can you elaborate?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Some stories just need to be over.

This was great fun, but it is not helping the unemployment issue, the deficit issue, the fact the Senate still does nothing on the budget..

It it part of the problem that the political process has ADD.


----------



## jillian

FuelRod said:


> Calls for Weiner to pull out surging.
> 
> National poll: Anthony Weiner's got to go - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com



anthony's biggest problem is his name and the double entendres associated with it.

like your comment above.


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
Click to expand...


Weren't you best buds with him and sure that he was innocent and rightwingers had hacked his computer?
Or am I mis-remembering here.

Maybe you should have  your judgment checked.


----------



## jillian

Baruch Menachem said:


> Some stories just need to be over.
> 
> This was great fun, but it is not helping the unemployment issue, the deficit issue, the fact the Senate still does nothing on the budget..
> 
> It it part of the problem that the political process has ADD.



then maybe the problem is the people trying to keep the story going?

just saying.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Not a good development for Weiner.  The Ethics staff is beginning the investigation.
> 
> _House officials say the House Ethics Committee staff has initiated a preliminary inquiry into Rep. Anthony Weiner's sexually charged online relationships with several women.
> 
> House officials told The Associated Press on Monday that the inquiry is not yet extensive, and that committee leaders have not indicated whether they will order a more intensive staff investigation. The officials requested anonymity because the committee has yet to make a formal statement.
> 
> The New York Democrat could face an ethics investigation that could take many months, even longer if he mounts a full defense. ..._
> 
> AP sources: Ethics staff beginning Weiner inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> The pressure on him to resign is going to go through the roof - for which he will extract a price:  a high paying job at some firm which is a big Dem supporter.



We all saw how tough they were on charlie rangel   Democratic justice = a slap on the wrist and blame bush


----------



## FuelRod

jillian said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calls for Weiner to pull out surging.
> 
> National poll: Anthony Weiner's got to go - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthony's biggest problem is his name and the double entendres associated with it.
> 
> like your comment above.
Click to expand...


Without question.  Unless his name was Johnson.


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a moment to soon.
> 
> not to derail, but these fools share the same pool as Mitt the moderate.
> 
> food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not sure i'm following.
> 
> can you elaborate?
Click to expand...


Vitter, Ensign, etc, were all moderate GOP'ers.  Mitt is a moderate.  You like Mitt [for a GOPer]
So instead of supporting more of the same, how about you consider a conservative?

Like Gary Johnson.


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calls for Weiner to pull out surging.
> 
> National poll: Anthony Weiner's got to go - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthony's biggest problem is his name and the double entendres associated with it.
> 
> like your comment above.
Click to expand...


No, actually his biggest problem is that he did something high school sophomores would be embarrassed about and then lied about it for 3 days.
All the rest is icing on the cake.


----------



## Spoonman

Provocateur said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> My theory based upon a post earlier in this thread about how much Weiner needs his House Rep income:
> 
> Weiner is financially desperate. He has no education or skills which makes him suitable in the private sector, but his political career is toast.    His "rehab" is likely a phone call campaign to pressure some donor or other into giving him a job.   It's likely that he has enough dirt collected on enough people to land something.   Where he ends up will be Very Interesting.  In the old days, he would have sought refuge in Fannie Mae or Freddie Mac, but those two are played out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy this.  Perhaps they will have to live on Huma's income, which is multiple 100s of thousands a year.  They won't starve.
Click to expand...


yea but wait to see what his allowance is.  lol   one thing for sure, he'll have a limited calling phone plan.   like a 100 minute prepaid card or something  lol


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay


Your basic premise is sound but the pivotal factor is the essential nature of Weiner's misconduct.  It's funny.  That's the problem.  He's become a joke.  His sword has no edge.  

If Weiner had an affair with an intern, cheated on his taxes, left a girlfriend to drown, or any of those things that most of his peers could relate to, he'd be fine.  But he can no longer do what made him what he was because he'd be laughed at.  That persona simply doesn't square with his Internet shenanigans.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that didn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


someone knows where im going with this


----------



## boedicca

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good development for Weiner.  The Ethics staff is beginning the investigation.
> 
> _House officials say the House Ethics Committee staff has initiated a preliminary inquiry into Rep. Anthony Weiner's sexually charged online relationships with several women.
> 
> House officials told The Associated Press on Monday that the inquiry is not yet extensive, and that committee leaders have not indicated whether they will order a more intensive staff investigation. The officials requested anonymity because the committee has yet to make a formal statement.
> 
> The New York Democrat could face an ethics investigation that could take many months, even longer if he mounts a full defense. ..._
> 
> AP sources: Ethics staff beginning Weiner inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> The pressure on him to resign is going to go through the roof - for which he will extract a price:  a high paying job at some firm which is a big Dem supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how tough they were on charlie rangel   Democratic justice = a slap on the wrist and blame bush
Click to expand...




Weiner is in a different situation than Rangel.  

From what I can observe, many of the Dems actually like Rangel, but think Weiner is a snot nosed punk.   The latter likely has quite an anti-fan base among the Dems who are enjoying his disgrace.


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some stories just need to be over.
> 
> This was great fun, but it is not helping the unemployment issue, the deficit issue, the fact the Senate still does nothing on the budget..
> 
> It it part of the problem that the political process has ADD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then maybe the problem is the people trying to keep the story going?
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...


Weiner = Palin

Two media prima donas.

If he doesn't quit, this will keep going and going.  If he does, we will get another blip when he comes out of rehad, and then 

IT
WILL
*FINALLY*
BE DONE.


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay




no frank, he's better than many REPUBLICANS, too. your making it partisan is ridiculous given the long line of hypocrites that come out of your party.

now ask yourself, did he pay a hooker and wear a diaper like vitter?

did he pay off the husband of his girlfriend out of campaign funds so he'd keep quiet?

did he hit on underage congressional pages?

did he out a CIA agent?

did he lie to start a war?

did he make his kids play with a dead baby?


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some stories just need to be over.
> 
> This was great fun, but it is not helping the unemployment issue, the deficit issue, the fact the Senate still does nothing on the budget..
> 
> It it part of the problem that the political process has ADD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then maybe the problem is the people trying to keep the story going?
> 
> just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weiner = Palin
> 
> Two media prima donas.
> 
> If he doesn't quit, this will keep going and going.  If he does, we will get another blip when he comes out of rehad, and then
> 
> IT
> WILL
> *FINALLY*
> BE DONE.
Click to expand...


palin isn't done. she's still pulling rightwingnut strings.


----------



## Wiseacre

JMO, if he doesn't resign then doesn't that really put a lot of media attention on his wife?    His pregnant wife who may not want it.    Got to be really tough on her, but much tougher if he tries to stick it out, so to speak.   (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good development for Weiner.  The Ethics staff is beginning the investigation.
> 
> _House officials say the House Ethics Committee staff has initiated a preliminary inquiry into Rep. Anthony Weiner's sexually charged online relationships with several women.
> 
> House officials told The Associated Press on Monday that the inquiry is not yet extensive, and that committee leaders have not indicated whether they will order a more intensive staff investigation. The officials requested anonymity because the committee has yet to make a formal statement.
> 
> The New York Democrat could face an ethics investigation that could take many months, even longer if he mounts a full defense. ..._
> 
> AP sources: Ethics staff beginning Weiner inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> The pressure on him to resign is going to go through the roof - for which he will extract a price:  a high paying job at some firm which is a big Dem supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw how tough they were on charlie rangel   Democratic justice = a slap on the wrist and blame bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is in a different situation than Rangel.
> 
> From what I can observe, many of the Dems actually like Rangel, but think Weiner is a snot nosed punk.   The latter likely has quite an anti-fan base among the Dems who are enjoying his disgrace.
Click to expand...


oh i think he will resign for sure. I'm not sure how far the ethics thing will go. unless it is used at election time to 'prove' they are policing their own


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no frank, he's better than many REPUBLICANS, too. your making it partisan is ridiculous given the long line of hypocrites that come out of your party.
> 
> now ask yourself, did he pay a hooker and wear a diaper like vitter?
> 
> did he pay off the husband of his girlfriend out of campaign funds so he'd keep quiet?
> 
> did he hit on underage congressional pages?
> 
> did he out a CIA agent?
> 
> did he lie to start a war?
> 
> did he make his kids play with a dead baby?
Click to expand...


Except he's not a Republican.  So he can't be judged by GOP standards.  He has to be judged by the more lenient Democrat standards.

Frankly he deserves to go just for being so damned stupid about it.  Wha would have happened had he fessed up at the very beginning and then begged for understanding?  The press hates being lied to.


----------



## Sallow

Wiseacre said:


> JMO, if he doesn't resign then doesn't that really put a lot of media attention on his wife?    His pregnant wife who may not want it.    Got to be really tough on her, but much tougher if he tries to stick it out, so to speak.   (Sorry, couldn't resist.)



IMHO it was probably the President's comment that did it. He was visibly shaken at the last press conference and he was seriously cowed.

I mean..he apologized to Breitbart. That's almost like kissing the man's shoe.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Awwww Jillian you ignored me calling you out on your trying to justify bad behavior by pointing to someone else who did something stupid.


----------



## jillian

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> that didn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone knows where im going with this
Click to expand...


well, yes, it does make sense. if i were anthony, i'd say, talk to me about resigning when vitter gives up his seat.


----------



## boedicca

The Ethics investigation is leverage being applied on Weiner to get him to resign.

Fo Shizzle Ma Whizzle.


----------



## jillian

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Awwww Jillian you ignored me calling you out on your trying to justify bad behavior by pointing to someone else who did something stupid.



i didn't ignore you. i just answered you.

i'm sick to death of holding dems to a different standard and then using the BS that somehow it's the dems not stepping up to the plate. it's either equal or its' not.

seriously not interested. he's a really good congressman.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

jillian said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone knows where im going with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, yes, it does make sense. if i were anthony, i'd say, talk to me about resigning when vitter gives up his seat.
Click to expand...


lol we posted at the same time...see my post above.

That is like saying "its ok that obama started a war with lybia because bush put us in Iraq"  or  "David duke is qualified to be a senator because Robert Byrd was"  or "its ok that I killed your daughter drunk driving because ted kennedy did it"

"My friends jumped off a bridge so I did too"


----------



## mal

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.



Baggage the DemocRATS don't Need... And he, like John Edwards, will probably be Indicted in the Future.



peace...


----------



## FuelRod

jillian said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone knows where im going with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, yes, it does make sense. if i were anthony, i'd say, talk to me about resigning when vitter gives up his seat.
Click to expand...


He needs to be talking to his own party however.
Most Republican lawmakers have been close lipped on Weiner.


----------



## jillian

mal said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baggage the DemocRATS don't Need... And he, like John Edwards, will probably be Indicted in the Future.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


indicted for what?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

This is my last word on the subject, I swear.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poAb0MhEvmk"]Tales of the Vienna Woods[/ame]

If it were just his name, or just the stupid thing he did alone it would have died in an hour.    It is the combination that makes this story into something beyond the energizer bunny of political discourse.


----------



## jillian

FuelRod said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone knows where im going with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, yes, it does make sense. if i were anthony, i'd say, talk to me about resigning when vitter gives up his seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to be talking to his own party however.
> Most Republican lawmakers have been close lipped on Weiner.
Click to expand...


i dunno... eric canter opened his mouth pretty good. so did john boehner.


----------



## mal

jillian said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baggage the DemocRATS don't Need... And he, like John Edwards, will probably be Indicted in the Future.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indicted for what?
Click to expand...


Had I said the same about Edwards, you would have asked the same Question... Then.

It's BEYOND Obvious that this guy can Lie without Reservation and do it Continuously...

There is Evidence of his Using his Power to Cover this up...

Be sure to Rep me with Pos Repeatedly in the Future if that Idictment comes down. 

Just a Prediction.



peace...


----------



## Two Thumbs

I have one last question.

Why do Weiners come in packs of 8 and the buns come in bags of 6?









hey, they can't all be gems.


----------



## The Rabbi

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baggage the DemocRATS don't Need... And he, like John Edwards, will probably be Indicted in the Future.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indicted for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had I said the same about Edwards, you would have asked the same Question... Then.
> 
> It's BEYOND Obvious that this guy can Lie without Reservation and do it Continuously...
> 
> There is Evidence of his Using his Power to Cover this up...
> 
> Be sure to Rep me with Pos Repeatedly in the Future if that Idictment comes down.
> 
> Just a Prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Its pretty much like Mark Sanford.  In and of itself, who cares? But it demonstrates such a basic lack of judgment and decency that it makes the person unfit for office.


----------



## mal

The Rabbi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> indicted for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I said the same about Edwards, you would have asked the same Question... Then.
> 
> It's BEYOND Obvious that this guy can Lie without Reservation and do it Continuously...
> 
> There is Evidence of his Using his Power to Cover this up...
> 
> Be sure to Rep me with Pos Repeatedly in the Future if that Idictment comes down.
> 
> Just a Prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty much like Mark Sanford.  In and of itself, who cares? But it demonstrates such a basic lack of judgment and decency that it makes the person unfit for office.
Click to expand...


If he Used his Elected Power or Funds... He's gonna get Charged.



peace...


----------



## jillian

mal said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baggage the DemocRATS don't Need... And he, like John Edwards, will probably be Indicted in the Future.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indicted for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had I said the same about Edwards, you would have asked the same Question... Then.
> 
> It's BEYOND Obvious that this guy can Lie without Reservation and do it Continuously...
> 
> There is Evidence of his Using his Power to Cover this up...
> 
> Be sure to Rep me with Pos Repeatedly in the Future if that Idictment comes down.
> 
> Just a Prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


name a politician who doesn't lie.

i'll wait.

what "powers" did he use to cover it up? did he pay someone out of campaign funds to shut them up like john ensign did?

what would i have said about edwards? what i say now.... that it looks like a violation of federal election laws and an indictment shouldn't issue b/c it's not a criminal matter. (i'm not going to go into the law on the subject but my answer is the same today).


----------



## mal

Where's Lorena Bobbitt when you need her?...  Maybe that was Cruella Pelosi's Threat?...



peace...


----------



## jillian

The Rabbi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no frank, he's better than many REPUBLICANS, too. your making it partisan is ridiculous given the long line of hypocrites that come out of your party.
> 
> now ask yourself, did he pay a hooker and wear a diaper like vitter?
> 
> did he pay off the husband of his girlfriend out of campaign funds so he'd keep quiet?
> 
> did he hit on underage congressional pages?
> 
> did he out a CIA agent?
> 
> did he lie to start a war?
> 
> did he make his kids play with a dead baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's not a Republican.  So he can't be judged by GOP standards.  He has to be judged by the more lenient Democrat standards.
> 
> Frankly he deserves to go just for being so damned stupid about it.  Wha would have happened had he fessed up at the very beginning and then begged for understanding?  The press hates being lied to.
Click to expand...


how are the standards more lenient if he's going and vitter is still there?

i agree about lying. he should have said nothing. he panicked


----------



## mal

Rep. Anthony Wiener Scandal: Obama Ups Pressure | Video - ABC News

^Obama's putting Pressure on a Wiener... Uh, huh, huh...



peace...


----------



## jillian

jgarden said:


> *I would suggest that the "Weiner" has staged all this as nothing more than a shrewed public relations event to raise his public profile and thus  facilitate a lucrative career change after politics.
> 
> Certainly, the fact that Eliot Spitzer the former Governor of New York who was having an ongoing affair with the prostitute Ashley Dupré, has demonstrated that a politician caught in a sex scandal is not a liability when it comes to becoming a nightly talk-host on CNN.
> 
> Think of the ratings and revenues if a network could sign Weiner, Spitzer, Edwards and Schwartzenegger, their wives and their "girlfriends" for their own reality sitcom.*



i suppose we leave out all the rightwingnut hypocrites like the dude with a "wide stance" and the one whose male prostitute was just "carrying his bags".


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

MikeK said:


> Your basic premise is sound but the pivotal factor is the essential nature of Weiner's misconduct.  It's funny.  That's the problem.  He's become a joke.  His sword has no edge.
> 
> If Weiner had an affair with an intern, cheated on his taxes, left a girlfriend to drown, or any of those things that most of his peers could relate to, he'd be fine.  But he can no longer do what made him what he was because he'd be laughed at.  That persona simply doesn't square with his Internet shenanigans.



Brilliant observation and funny.

Initially, I sort of felt sorry for the man, in spite of his lies.  No really!  Not merely because what he did was stupid and creepy, and he needs help; but because, well . . . he's the guy who e-mailed his junk in a diaper for the rest of his life.  Jeez.  How do you ever live that one down.  You don't.  But then he went on lying and refused to do the right thing after disgracing his office and embarrassing our country.

Dude, get a clue.  The only dignified option left to you is to resign; you don't wait to be forced out.


----------



## jillian

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> first in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kewl
> 
> Jeter got just.  That's great news, since I'm a Phillies phan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a life long Boston fan that front page has all sorts of win.  Between the subtle jerkoff joke and jeter not playing
Click to expand...


so you're into schadenfreude?


----------



## FuelRod

I think Weiner should stick it out and not go soft under the pressure.
If he survived 7th grade he can survive this.


----------



## hortysir

It's like talking to a 3 year old for the attention spans of some people here.
The thread is about a dickhead named Weiner and his escapades.
Vitter, or anyone else, is off topic and irrelevant.
Typical response form the left, though "Well look at what HE did!" (see: deflection)

WTF does Vitter have in common with Weiner besides the name DICK??


----------



## jillian

hortysir said:


> It's like talking to a 3 year old for the attention spans of some people here.
> The thread is about a dickhead named Weiner and his escapades.
> Vitter, or anyone else, is off topic and irrelevant.
> Typical response form the left, though "Well look at what HE did!" (see: deflection)
> 
> WTF does Vitter have in common with Weiner besides the name DICK??



i'm just wondering... who are you to decide what's relevant and off topic?

how congress people are treated for their indiscretions is what's relevant.... no matter how rightwingnut hypocrites try to deflect.

thanks.


----------



## jillian

FuelRod said:


> I think Weiner should stick it out and not go soft under the pressure.
> If he survived 7th grade he can survive this.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

FuelRod said:


> I think Weiner should stick it out and not go soft under the pressure.
> If he survived 7th grade he can survive this.



I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.


----------



## FuelRod

Soggy in NOLA said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Weiner should stick it out and not go soft under the pressure.
> If he survived 7th grade he can survive this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.
Click to expand...








(No offense friend)


----------



## Wry Catcher

Soggy in NOLA said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Weiner should stick it out and not go soft under the pressure.
> If he survived 7th grade he can survive this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.
Click to expand...


What explains yours?


----------



## Zona

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.



Why is it our side have no back bone to support one of their own at all...it makes me sick. Everything from Sherrard to acorn to this.

He should resign the day after vitter does.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Re: Mrs. Weiner

Mrs. Weiner will be arriving at 3:45 a.m. by air on Wednesday, tomorrow morning. Its time for *Citizen **Paparazzis* to pull out the cameras meet her at the airport and ask her questions that inquiring mind want to know like:

Mrs. Weiner do you think Anthony has played himself out?

Mrs. Weiner do you think President Obama will offer your husband a Weiner Summit?

Mrs. Weiner do you think the media will pull back if your husband resigns.

Mrs. Weiner is it true that Anthony is quitting twitting?

Mrs. Weiner what do you think of some women saying they wished your husband would yank it off?

Mrs. Weiner will rehab pull out Anthonys deep seeded problems?

Mrs. Weiner have long have you known Anthony was a sexual deviate and do you participate in his fantasy's? 

Mrs. Weiner will you have a Stand-By-Your-Man moment when Mr. Weiner announces whether or not he will step down?

Do you have a question for Mrs. Weiner?  Let's hear it.


----------



## hortysir

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like talking to a 3 year old for the attention spans of some people here.
> The thread is about a dickhead named Weiner and his escapades.
> Vitter, or anyone else, is off topic and irrelevant.
> Typical response form the left, though "Well look at what HE did!" (see: deflection)
> 
> WTF does Vitter have in common with Weiner besides the name DICK??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm just wondering... who are you to decide what's relevant and off topic?
> 
> how congress people are treated for their indiscretions is what's relevant.... no matter how rightwingnut hypocrites try to deflect.
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

To be perfectly honest I had to Google Vitter to know what the hell you were even talking about.
His wife forgave him in July of 2007 - 4 fucking years ago. Hold a grudge much?
Did Vitter use government "ass"ets to pay for the Madam? If so, YES, he should have resigned.
To BOTH of the dicks, If they had a spine they wouldn't have lied and they should have resigned immediately.
Better?
Doubt it, because you still don't think Weiner should resign because Vitter didn't.
That just means your values are flexible.
I don't have 2 different sets.


----------



## Zona

hortysir said:


> It's like talking to a 3 year old for the attention spans of some people here.
> The thread is about a dickhead named Weiner and his escapades.
> Vitter, or anyone else, is off topic and irrelevant.
> Typical response form the left, though "Well look at what HE did!" (see: deflection)
> 
> WTF does Vitter have in common with Weiner besides the name DICK??



IN a sense you are correct.  One broke the law and one didnt.  One should resign and Weiner shouldn't.


----------



## Trajan

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
Click to expand...


thats a fuking classic......


----------



## Uncensored2008

saveliberty said:


> If he would just get a cell phone plan that includes free tweeting, he could afford to work at McDonalds.



I think Sprint offers an unlimited penis pic upload plan...


----------



## boedicca

I would leave her alone.   It's not her fault her husband is a Creepy Weasel.


----------



## Trajan

California Girl said:


> It wasn't his spine that caused the problem.



well; if his spine was stiffer than his weiner he wouldn't be resigning....just sayin'..


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classy man.
> 
> Classy.
Click to expand...


oh what friggin ever........


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> I would leave her alone.   It's not her fault her husband is a Creepy Weasel.



It's her fault she married the creepy weasel - plus her girlfriend is just as creepy.


----------



## boedicca

Regardless of that, I think it's bad form to harass the family members of politicians.


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
Click to expand...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSHHHHHHHHHHHH  stole the election...if that had not happened the Sith lord of Gandahar would never have allowed twitter to be created,  hence no scandal, Wiener keeps his foreskin and his office...that fuggging.......BOOOOOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> Regardless of that, I think it's bad form to harass the family members of politicians.



I agree. But since Huma is Hillary's chief of staff, she has put herself in the public arena.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

_When is Vitter resigning?_

Good grief....


----------



## Wolfmoon

Why? Politicians have been harassing American families for years. Beside IMO Mrs. Weiner is Muslim Sleeper Cell working her way into a position of power to bring down the U.S.A.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.



interesting is not necessarily what we need in this nation. And he doesnt have much of a spine.


----------



## Avatar4321

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSHHHHHHHHHHHH  stole the election...if that had not happened the Sith lord of Gandahar would never have allowed twitter to be created,  hence no scandal, Wiener keeps his foreskin and his office...that fuggging.......BOOOOOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!
Click to expand...


Let's blame the correct person for this. Al Gore is the one who invented the internet. It's his fault.


----------



## Zona

Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?  

Did he do anything illegal?  

Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.


----------



## xsited1

Sallow said:


> Looks like he will give up the ghost in a couple of days..Representative wise..so to speak.
> 
> To bad. Was a feisty and interesting character..as well as a Democrat with a spine.



I can't believe the Democrats are forcing him out.  This guy clearly has a mental problem and needs help.  Where's the compassion from the Left???


----------



## beowolfe

hortysir said:


> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'



And for me, therein lies his problem.  I really don't care that he sent the pics.  That's between him and his wife.  But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.


----------



## Avatar4321

beowolfe said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me, therein lies his problem.  I really don't care that he sent the pics.  That's between him and his wife.  But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.
Click to expand...


You dont mind that he was sending inappropriate pictures to a 17 year old? I am not sure it's a crime but I dont think it was a particular good thing to do either.


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.



Psssst - That was John Edwards


----------



## Uncensored2008

Spoonman said:


> Psssst - That was John Edwards



Zona doesn't understand that his complete lack of ethics doesn't make up for the fact that he's stupid as a stump. 

Maybe Zona thought that if he purged the last vestige of integrity, it would make room for some IQ points.

It didn't...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Spoonman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst - That was John Edwards
Click to expand...


Hey stupid.......it was referring to not justJohn Edwards (left his wife when she got cancer), but also David Vitter (who has been to a prostitute at least 5 times), as well as pointing to Marc Sanford (went hiking on the Appalachian trail with some chick in South America).

He wasn't just referring to one, he was referring to 3 you idiot asshat.


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst - That was John Edwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stupid.......it was referring to not justJohn Edwards (left his wife when she got cancer), but also David Vitter (who has been to a prostitute at least 5 times), as well as pointing to Marc Sanford (went hiking on the Appalachian trail with some chick in South America).
> 
> He wasn't just referring to one, he was referring to 3 you idiot asshat.
Click to expand...

 Did you say something manboobs?


----------



## Jack Fate

I wonder if Bill Clinton is the father of the little Weiner?


----------



## MikeK

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.


I think you're right.  

In psychobabble terms he seems to manifest _reactive compensation._  Growing up as a skinny, stereotypical Jew, with a name like Weiner no less, he must have been the brunt of a lot of cruel derision.  His political success and its unusually aggressive style is one example of his compensative energy, which is so strong it finds expression in his sexual persona.  

What may be said in his defense is this kind of compensative energy typically finds outlet in assaultive, destructively anti-social behavior.  But Weiner harmed no one but himself.


----------



## saveliberty

​


Zona said:


> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.



No, that would be John Edwards.

Probably, he just couldn't get the ladies to actually hook up with him.

No, he left his post for rehab we jsut don't know what country that is in.

Looks like we are just in need of the right 17 year old to come forward.

Yep.

Oh PLEASE, support this sexual predator, please.


----------



## Big Hoss

Good. 1 less chosen one to destroy my country.


----------



## boedicca

Zona said:


> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.





Vitter doesn't control Weiner's brain.  Weiner's weiner does that.


----------



## Wolfmoon

"People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."

Or wag their weeny on the internet.


----------



## Dr.House

Stay in, Weiner!

Ignore the democratics who have made room for you under the bus!

Don't go all limp on us now, Weiner!


----------



## boedicca

Ahahahaha!!!!!!!    Rehab is Catching!

_Rehab All Around! It turns out Rep. Anthony Weiner isnt the only one entering rehab in the wake of his sexting-and-lying scandal. At least three other figures in the affair have followed his example and voluntarily entered 12-step recovery programs.

Markos Moulitsas, founder of the Daily Kos, said he would request a leave of absence from his popular group blog to learn what he called partisan aggression management. Twice nowwith John Edwards and Anthony WeinerIve defended pretty obviously guilty Democrats by approving nasty arguments attacking their criticsarguments that turned out to be wrong. I thought I was fighting back, but I brought nothing but humiliation and disgrace to myself and my party.  The truth comes out eventually. I hadnt taken that into account. I have departed this morning to seek professional treatment to focus on becoming a better blogger and healthier person._

Read more: Rehab For All! | The Daily Caller


----------



## Jack Fate

Uh oh.......... I think he's coming......


----------



## B. Kidd

Dayshift is almost over for those poundin' the hapless Dems and Weiner supporter J-straps.
Almost time for the nightshift to take over.....


----------



## Wolfmoon

*OK, change shifts and pound Weiner and all politicians until we remove Weiner from office or politicians die of embarrassment.*


----------



## skookerasbil

Weiner's been surrounded by the feminist bulldog progressives his whole adult life. These women are obsessed with newtering males and feminizing the male race. Of course men like that are going to end up weirding regular women........no male identity. Anybody who saw this miserable fcukk on TV the past couple of years cant be surprised at this.......stupid levels of hostility going on in that boy.

Fcukk him............watching him fall into oblivion has been a hoot.


And lets face it.........anybody who would go into public life on that level and actually keep the name Weiner has issues.


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no frank, he's better than many REPUBLICANS, too. your making it partisan is ridiculous given the long line of hypocrites that come out of your party.
> 
> now ask yourself, did he pay a hooker and wear a diaper like vitter?
> 
> did he pay off the husband of his girlfriend out of campaign funds so he'd keep quiet?
> 
> did he hit on underage congressional pages?
> 
> did he out a CIA agent?
> 
> did he lie to start a war?
> 
> did he make his kids play with a dead baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's not a Republican.  So he can't be judged by GOP standards.  He has to be judged by the more lenient Democrat standards.
> 
> Frankly he deserves to go just for being so damned stupid about it.  Wha would have happened had he fessed up at the very beginning and then begged for understanding?  The press hates being lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how are the standards more lenient if he's going and vitter is still there?
> 
> i agree about lying. he should have said nothing. he panicked
Click to expand...


Barney Frank is still there.  Alcee Hastings is still there.  Maxine Waters is still there.  Charlie Rangel is still there. All of them have committed, or there is reasonable evidence to suggest, far greater crimes than flashing your hamptons or patronizing a hooker.

If he had said nothing he would be cooked.  If he had just spilled it he might have survived the scandal.
But your judgment isn't the greatest, as we already know.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Soggy in NOLA said:


> _When is Vitter resigning?_
> 
> Good grief....



Vitter should have resigned too.  So should have Kennedy (Teddy) and Frank and Rangel and others. . . .


----------



## AquaAthena

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSHHHHHHHHHHHH  stole the election...if that had not happened the Sith lord of Gandahar would never have allowed twitter to be created,  hence no scandal, Wiener keeps his foreskin and his office...that fuggging.......BOOOOOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!
Click to expand...


_I hope he doesn't resign because his presence will be good for conservatives BUT if he SHOULD resign, after talking with his wife who flies in on Wednesday, here is how much the Weiner will be compensated:_ *** 


"Should he bow to calls to resign, Rep. Anthony Weiner might not get a golden parachute, but his congressional pension certainly presents a silver lining for the embattled congressman. 

"At a minimum, the seven-term representative would be eligible for a basic pension worth about $37,000 a year once he hits the retirement age -- not counting other odd-and-ends benefits. The benefits are afforded to every member of Congress who meets the basic requirements, and Weiner would likely be no exception. 

"Granted, the 46-year-old congressman is at least a decade away from being able to claim his pension. But under federal rules, once he reaches 56, Weiner could pull in a portion of that annuity. If he waits until he reaches 62, the basic package would be worth the full $37,000, with cost-of-living adjustments kicking in after that." 



Read more: Weiner&#39;s Congressional Pension Could Take Sting Out of Possible Resignation - FoxNews.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why resign?
> 
> He's no worse than many other Dems.
> 
> He hasn't drowned his girlfriend and leave her in the car overnight while he convenes with his family lawyers.
> 
> He wasn't the Grand Kleage of the KKK
> 
> As far as women go, so he send lewd pic, big fucking deal, wake me up when his gives his female interns, or male, cum facials while he's at work.
> 
> Did he cheat on his taxes like SecTres Geitner?
> 
> Did he take a bribe from a convicted felon like Obama did?
> 
> Weiner should stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no frank, he's better than many REPUBLICANS, too. your making it partisan is ridiculous given the long line of hypocrites that come out of your party.
> 
> now ask yourself, did he pay a hooker and wear a diaper like vitter?
> 
> did he pay off the husband of his girlfriend out of campaign funds so he'd keep quiet?
> 
> did he hit on underage congressional pages?
> 
> did he out a CIA agent?
> 
> did he lie to start a war?
> 
> did he make his kids play with a dead baby?
Click to expand...


Paying off people with campaign funds, you mean like Dem VP nominee Edwards?

Hit on congressional pages, you mean like Barney Frank?

Out a CIA Agent, you mean like Richard Armitage?

Like I said Weiner should stay


----------



## Trajan

AquaAthena said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> when is vitter resigning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSHHHHHHHHHHHH  stole the election...if that had not happened the Sith lord of Gandahar would never have allowed twitter to be created,  hence no scandal, Wiener keeps his foreskin and his office...that fuggging.......BOOOOOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I hope he doesn't resign because his presence will be good for conservatives BUT if he SHOULD resign, after talking with his wife who flies in on Wednesday, here is how much the Weiner will be compensated:_ ***
> 
> 
> "Should he bow to calls to resign, Rep. Anthony Weiner might not get a golden parachute, but his congressional pension certainly presents a silver lining for the embattled congressman.
> 
> "At a minimum, the seven-term representative would be eligible for a basic pension worth about $37,000 a year once he hits the retirement age -- not counting other odd-and-ends benefits. The benefits are afforded to every member of Congress who meets the basic requirements, and Weiner would likely be no exception.
> 
> "Granted, the 46-year-old congressman is at least a decade away from being able to claim his pension. But under federal rules, once he reaches 56, Weiner could pull in a portion of that annuity. If he waits until he reaches 62, the basic package would be worth the full $37,000, with cost-of-living adjustments kicking in after that."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Weiner's Congressional Pension Could Take Sting Out of Possible Resignation - FoxNews.com
Click to expand...


37K buys a lot of text time...hey could twitter till his hands grow hair..


----------



## Zona

beowolfe said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me, therein lies his problem.  I really don't care that he sent the pics.  That's between him and his wife.  But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.
Click to expand...


Lie about a pic = resigning
Lie about wmd's= over 3000 American being killed and countless civilians dead.

That I cant stand.  Your priorities are a tad (partisan) skewed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When is Vitter resigning?_
> 
> Good grief....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter should have resigned too.  So should have Kennedy (Teddy) and Frank and Rangel and others. . . .
Click to expand...


Personally, if not convicted of a crime, I think unless  the constituents are calling for his head, why should he resign?


----------



## Zona

MikeK said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.
> 
> In psychobabble terms he seems to manifest _reactive compensation._  Growing up as a skinny, stereotypical Jew, with a name like Weiner no less, he must have been the brunt of a lot of cruel derision.  His political success and its unusually aggressive style is one example of his compensative energy, which is so strong it finds expression in his sexual persona.
> 
> What may be said in his defense is this kind of compensative energy typically finds outlet in assaultive, destructively anti-social behavior.  But Weiner harmed no one but himself.
Click to expand...


So if he was a fake texan who was on the ranch more days than not, he would be ok with you?  How small of a dick does a person have who invades a country based on a lie?


----------



## The T

skookerasbil said:


> Weiner's been surrounded by the feminist bulldog progressives his whole adult life. These women are obsessed with newtering males and feminizing the male race. Of course men like that are going to end up weirding regular women........no male identity. Anybody who saw this miserable fcukk on TV the past couple of years cant be surprised at this.......stupid levels of hostility going on in that boy.
> 
> Fcukk him............watching him fall into oblivion has been a hoot.
> 
> 
> And lets face it.........anybody who would go into public life on that level and actually keep the name Weiner has issues.


 


And on this note? He has another Female to _Deal With..._

_Trouble in PARADISE?_

*Huma Flies Home to Confront Weiner*

Rumour has it that she is armed with a myriad of _condiments..._


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Ahahahaha!!!!!!!    Rehab is Catching!
> 
> _Rehab All Around! It turns out Rep. Anthony Weiner isn&#8217;t the only one entering rehab in the wake of his sexting-and-lying scandal. At least three other figures in the affair have followed his example and voluntarily entered 12-step recovery programs.
> 
> Markos Moulitsas, founder of the Daily Kos, said he would request a leave of absence from his popular group blog to learn what he called *&#8220;partisan aggression management.&#8221; *&#8221;Twice now&#8211;with John Edwards and Anthony Weiner&#8211;I&#8217;ve defended pretty obviously guilty Democrats by approving nasty arguments attacking their critics&#8211;arguments that turned out to be wrong. I thought I was fighting back, but I brought nothing but humiliation and disgrace to myself and my party.  The truth comes out eventually. I hadn&#8217;t taken that into account. I have departed this morning to seek professional treatment to focus on becoming a better blogger and healthier person.&#8221;_
> 
> Read more: Rehab For All! | The Daily Caller



 

That is unbelievable.  I wonder if this has to do with the poll at the Daily Kos that said it wasn't even Weiner at the press conference...with a hefty margin of 65% of the DK posters agreeing...


----------



## Zona

Soggy in NOLA said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When is Vitter resigning?_
> 
> Good grief....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter should have resigned too.  So should have Kennedy (Teddy) and Frank and Rangel and others. . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, if not convicted of a crime, I think unless  the constituents are calling for his head, why should he resign?
Click to expand...


who vetter or weinner?


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me, therein lies his problem.  I really don't care that he sent the pics.  That's between him and his wife.  But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lie about a pic = resigning
> Lie about wmd's= over 3000 American being killed and countless civilians dead.
> 
> That I cant stand.  Your priorities are a tad (partisan) skewed.
Click to expand...


Except no one lied about wmds. Hence you're problem there.


----------



## The T

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for me, therein lies his problem. I really don't care that he sent the pics. That's between him and his wife. But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie about a pic = resigning
> Lie about wmd's= over 3000 American being killed and countless civilians dead.
> 
> That I cant stand. Your priorities are a tad (partisan) skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except no one lied about wmds. Hence you're problem there.
Click to expand...

 What do WMD's have to do with A rogue Congresscritter resigning? Can Zoned answer that? Or is this just so much obfuscation?


----------



## The T

Jack Fate said:


> Uh oh.......... I think he's coming......


Mounting pressure on the Weiner? _Thar she blows! It's a WHALE!_


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Zona said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.
> 
> In psychobabble terms he seems to manifest _reactive compensation._  Growing up as a skinny, stereotypical Jew, with a name like Weiner no less, he must have been the brunt of a lot of cruel derision.  His political success and its unusually aggressive style is one example of his compensative energy, which is so strong it finds expression in his sexual persona.
> 
> What may be said in his defense is this kind of compensative energy typically finds outlet in assaultive, destructively anti-social behavior.  But Weiner harmed no one but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if he was a fake texan who was on the ranch more days than not, he would be ok with you?  How small of a dick does a person have who invades a country based on a lie?
Click to expand...


Wow... how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

The T said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie about a pic = resigning
> Lie about wmd's= over 3000 American being killed and countless civilians dead.
> 
> That I cant stand. Your priorities are a tad (partisan) skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except no one lied about wmds. Hence you're problem there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do WMD's have to do with A rogue Congresscritter resigning? Can Zoned answer that? Or is this just so much obfuscation?
Click to expand...


I think the Zoned one is a methhead or something.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Zona said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter should have resigned too.  So should have Kennedy (Teddy) and Frank and Rangel and others. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if not convicted of a crime, I think unless  the constituents are calling for his head, why should he resign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who vetter or weinner?
Click to expand...


Both genius.


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except no one lied about wmds. Hence you're problem there.
> 
> 
> 
> What do WMD's have to do with A rogue Congresscritter resigning? Can Zoned answer that? Or is this just so much obfuscation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Zoned one is a methhead or seomthing.
Click to expand...

 I tend to belive _meathead._


----------



## Jack Fate

Zona said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that that little dweeb was the brunt of a lot of jokes as a child. It would explain his Napoleon complex and nasty demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right.
> 
> In psychobabble terms he seems to manifest _reactive compensation._  Growing up as a skinny, stereotypical Jew, with a name like Weiner no less, he must have been the brunt of a lot of cruel derision.  His political success and its unusually aggressive style is one example of his compensative energy, which is so strong it finds expression in his sexual persona.
> 
> What may be said in his defense is this kind of compensative energy typically finds outlet in assaultive, destructively anti-social behavior.  But Weiner harmed no one but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if he was a fake texan who was on the ranch more days than not, he would be ok with you?  How small of a dick does a person have who invades a country based on a lie?
Click to expand...


No lie there. 

How small of a dick does a President have who promises to never attack a nation that is no threat and then starts a war in Libya and Yemen?  Promises to close Gitmo and then doesn't.  Promises court trials for terrorists and then doesn't.  Promises jobs from a stimulus and they don't appear, but only gets worse.  Well?  Tell us all about it.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, this neocon numbskull brays his supposition and conjecture in spite of evidence to the contrary.  Uncensored2008 is either a poor liar, stubborn or stupid (or all of the above), as the chronology of the posts shows.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.  Don't even let me get started on Ensign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I just realized I can have fun with your stupidity and poor posting skills even when you don't actually respond to me.
> 
> Once again you show your lack of common sense by talking like you actually said something when you didn't.
Click to expand...


Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him that he's following me around like a noisy little lap dog tugging at my pants for attention.  Neither he or the Uncensored fool from 2008 can disprove the blatant neocon hypocrisy I refer to. Sad.


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, this neocon numbskull brays his supposition and conjecture in spite of evidence to the contrary. Uncensored2008 is either a poor liar, stubborn or stupid (or all of the above), as the chronology of the posts shows.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Don't even let me get started on Ensign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I just realized I can have fun with your stupidity and poor posting skills even when you don't actually respond to me.
> 
> Once again you show your lack of common sense by talking like you actually said something when you didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him that he's following me around like a noisy little lap dog tugging at my pants for attention. Neither he or the Uncensored fool from 2008 can disprove the blatant neocon hypocrisy I refer to. Sad.
Click to expand...

 
And WE notice that you made goddamned _SURE_ to bring it to the forefront. Who's the attention _PIMP/WHORE here TackyBub?_


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I just realized I can have fun with your stupidity and poor posting skills even when you don't actually respond to me.
> 
> Once again you show your lack of common sense by talking like you actually said something when you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him that he's following me around like a noisy little lap dog tugging at my pants for attention. Neither he or the Uncensored fool from 2008 can disprove the blatant neocon hypocrisy I refer to. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And WE notice that you made goddamned _SURE_ to bring it to the forefront. Who's the attention _PIMP/WHORE here TackyBub?_
Click to expand...



Besides, you can't trust what the guy says anyway....





Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still lied
> 
> But, being a fair person and knowing that you are a leftist
> There is a good chance  you just don't know what you are talking about and
> and pull facts out of your arse
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> Truth is the worst enemy of the Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) * in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."​_
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him that he's following me around like a noisy little lap dog tugging at my pants for attention. Neither he or the Uncensored fool from 2008 can disprove the blatant neocon hypocrisy I refer to. Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WE notice that you made goddamned _SURE_ to bring it to the forefront. Who's the attention _PIMP/WHORE here TackyBub?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, you can't trust what the guy says anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) *in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." ​__and you said _
> _"ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."_​I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In other words? He is what I stated he was. Good. Thanks for the bolstering. These creeps need to outted outta their mommies' basements.


----------



## taichiliberal

Lumpy 1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case your wondering...
> 
> 
> I'll back off Weiner as soon as he resigns.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is open season.  He's targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi's already called for an Ethics review.....I'm sure she'll call you if needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has officially, just barely moving her lips and blowing at this point, as usual, it would be a fun read though..
Click to expand...


The first 3 words of your sentence speaks volumes..... observe and learn

Pelosi asks ethics panel to investigate Rep. Weiner's conduct - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## The T

taichiliberal said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi's already called for an Ethics review.....I'm sure she'll call you if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she has officially, just barely moving her lips and blowing at this point, as usual, it would be a fun read though..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first 3 words of your sentence speaks volumes..... observe and learn
> 
> Pelosi asks ethics panel to investigate Rep. Weiner's conduct - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room
Click to expand...

 And pressured by whom?

And it's John Boehner that has final SAY so isn't it?


----------



## Neotrotsky

The T said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And WE notice that you made goddamned _SURE_ to bring it to the forefront. Who's the attention _PIMP/WHORE here TackyBub?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, you can't trust what the guy says anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) *in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." ​__and you said _
> _"ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."_​I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words? He is what I stated he was. Good. Thanks for the bolstering. These creeps need to outted outta their mommies' basements.
Click to expand...


" mommies' basements" ?
Now we know why he defended guys like Weiner who like to send special "photos" through the Internet


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) * in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."​_
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



*Again, a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.

You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about, Neo.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.

Grow the hell up, Neo.*


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very good synopsis of events, however.
> Do you really think it is necessary to go through all your posts of poor attempts to change the question and poor attempts to spin it ?
> 
> *But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth*
> 
> You said, *your exact words (verbatim) * in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> _"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."​_
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> 
> You do know that name calling and profanity does nothing to support your argument.
> In fact, it tends to show that you must not be able to support your statement
> 
> No need to thank me for sharing that point with you
> 
> Man up- don't pull a Weiner here
> I assume you just pulled it out of your arse
> (the made up fact not the Weiner)
> 
> Come on, you had a whole day here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about, Neo.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.*
Click to expand...


Sorry Friend

You exact statements are in there, verbatim
Read it or look up the word


Still the truth

But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth

 You said, your exact words (*verbatim*)  in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
 while running for office

*"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." 
 and you said 
 "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."

*
 I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
Again

Come on, you had a whole two days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
 hmm, why would that be?


 Admit the truth, it will set you free
 Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.

 I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about


----------



## taichiliberal

mudwhistle said:


> Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day.
> 
> Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.
> 
> Obama said "If it was me I would resign".
> 
> If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.
> 
> The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?
> 
> After all that Obama has done in the last decade much less all of the coke and drugs he took in school, he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.



So according to the neocon toadies, if Obama comments, he's damned....if not, he's damned.  And then they just regurgitate the failed 2008 Rove talking points with a hefty dose of supposition and conjecture.

Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.

Mudwhistle is just as his screen name indicates on the intellectual scale of this discussion.


----------



## R.D.

MarcATL said:


> The NY constituency won't, and haven't, given up on Congressman Weiner either.
> 
> This may end up being the boost he needed.
> 
> Let's see it play out.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

"I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign," Obama said...

Please let this work


----------



## freedombecki

John Boehner tells Weiner to LEAVE: 



> (Reuters) - The top Republican in the Congress Tuesday joined a growing chorus of bipartisan calls for Democratic lawmaker Anthony Weiner to resign in the face of an Internet sex scandal.
> 
> A day after the House of Representatives granted Weiner a two-week leave of absence to receive unspecified professional help, House Speaker John Boehner said simply, "Yes," when asked by reporters if the 46-year-old liberal should step down.


----------



## The T

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> "I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign," Obama said...
> 
> Please let this work


 
*Mark Levin: Obama Makes Weiners Wiener About Himself*


----------



## Jack Fate

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> "I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign," Obama said...
> 
> Please let this work



I'm praying this works.


----------



## jillian

Avatar4321 said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had a spine he wouldn't have lied about it for so long
> 
> 
> 
> jus sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me, therein lies his problem.  I really don't care that he sent the pics.  That's between him and his wife.  But to go on television and brazenly lie about it; that is behavior I can't accept in a congressman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont mind that he was sending inappropriate pictures to a 17 year old? I am not sure it's a crime but I dont think it was a particular good thing to do either.
Click to expand...


he never sent an inappropriate picture to a 17 year old. that WOULD be illegal.


----------



## Zander

He is golden!! I hope he never quits!! GOLDEN!!!!


----------



## Neotrotsky

Comrades.

Most shocking news against all Progressive beliefs

Bad News: 
*
2nd lesbian blogger revealed as man*

Frankly, I don't see the big thing. The quy was married and a liberal so that is almost like
a lesbian...

Good News:
We can say with certitude that Rep Weiner did not send "her" any pictures


----------



## Wolfmoon

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> "I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign," Obama said...
> 
> Please let this work


----------



## Wolfmoon

I'm wondering if Weiner left Mrs. Weiner a letter?  What would it say?  "Sorry I'm not here I've checked myself into a Nut House."  "Sorry I showed my dick to every woman in the world but I love you best."  "Please Change the cat box."

What do you think Weiner's letter said, you know he left her one.


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day.
> 
> Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.
> 
> Obama said "If it was me I would resign".
> 
> If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.
> 
> The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?
> 
> After all that Obama has done in the last decade much less all of the coke and drugs he took in school, he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So according to the neocon toadies, if Obama comments, he's damned....if not, he's damned.  And then they just regurgitate the failed 2008 Rove talking points with a hefty dose of supposition and conjecture.
> 
> Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.
> 
> Mudwhistle is just as his screen name indicates on the intellectual scale of this discussion.
Click to expand...


No, I am saying it shows MORE leadership to say what you need to EARLY and OFTEN.

I am also saying some of the liberals here look pretty foolish.  First it was he was hacked.  Nope.  Then it was the leadership isn't telling him to go.  Nope.  Now its let the voters decide.  Nope, Democratic leadership will show him the door.  This small vocal group has also held up the, until you deal with people that did things worse, leave my guy alone.  Nope.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Chris

When is David Vitter going to resign?


----------



## Neotrotsky

As soon as Barny Frank does....
____________________
http://elmtreeforge.blogspot.com/2009/03/and-on-another-corrupt-politician-rep.html


----------



## Neotrotsky

Jack Fate said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> "I can tell you that if it was me, I would resign," Obama said...
> 
> Please let this work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying this works.
Click to expand...




He did say he be happy with one term

Maybe he is trying to prepare the American people for the "worst" case scenario


----------



## Neotrotsky

Zander said:


>




isn't that the truth


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> The hate for this one is strong...



I don't hate Congresscritter Weiner one bit more over his sexting idiocy than I detested him *before* his idiocy in that regard got exposed.

Exposed Weiner.

That's the problem.


----------



## jillian

Spoonman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst - That was John Edwards
Click to expand...


newt served divorce papers on his wife while she was in the hospital after a mastectomy.


----------



## jillian

Jack Fate said:


> I wonder if Bill Clinton is the father of the little Weiner?



^^^^^

more proof that rightwingnuts are brain dead.


----------



## xsited1

Jack Fate said:


> I wonder if Bill Clinton is the father of the little Weiner?



Can't be.  He's been sterile since he was a kid.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ok GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS New pics emerge of Weiner cross-dressing in a bra and women's panties all "oiled" up.

Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online

"Weiner" - the gift that keeps on giving. LMFAO


----------



## saveliberty

Shows he is a little weirder than we first thought, but most likely a college prank form what the article says.  Huma's influence will be interesting in the next couple of days.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Chris said:


> When is David Vitter going to resign?



When are you going to step out of the past into today?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Zona said:


> who vetter or weinner?



I wish KOS would reprogram you drones - the level of fucknut retardation you're spewing is absurd.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I think the Zoned one is a methhead or something.



He is a drone. He lacks the capacity for thought or reason. The hive programs mantras, he mindlessly recites them. He lacks the cognitive functions to realize what a fucking retard he is making of himself.

Like Charlie Sheen, Zona honestly believes he is winning....


----------



## boedicca

Uncensored2008 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Zoned one is a methhead or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a drone. He lacks the capacity for thought or reason. The hive programs mantras, he mindlessly recites them. He lacks the cognitive functions to realize what a fucking retard he is making of himself.
> 
> Like Charlie Sheen, Zona honestly believes he is winning....
Click to expand...



In Zona's case, he believes he's WEINNING!


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him



I don't recall you making a fool of Windbag - exactly the opposite.

You have engaged in absurd, logical fallacy. 

"He did it TOOOOOOO!" doesn't work. Vitter never accused the press of "hacking" him. never lied about it, never wormed and weasled, huffed and puffed.

Weiner is an unethical pig - so a good democrat.


----------



## saveliberty

I await the excuse-making for why Weiner's resignation was appropriate in a few short days.

Excuse aid:

1.  Bush
2.  Huma's important role in ME politics.
3.  Supporting the female voting population.
4.  Stalling important work in Congress.
5.  Put pressure on Republicans to unseat Vitter.
6.  The Weiner dolls were just too ugly.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> I await the excuse-making for why Weiner's resignation was appropriate in a few short days.




To be sure, it will include "Vitter should be forced to resign too" as part of the message.


----------



## Jack Fate

Liberalism is a mental disease
Michael Savage


----------



## Steve Hanson

So do you think the rest of the members of congress will learn something form all this?


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.



Still comparing apples and parrots, huh?

What a buffoon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> he never sent an inappropriate picture to a 17 year old. that WOULD be illegal.



He's a DEMOCRAT.

The laws don't apply to him.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Best *Head*line ever!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chris said:


> When is David Vitter going to resign?



When is Joe Biden going to resign?


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> newt served divorce papers on his wife while she was in the hospital after a mastectomy.



LOOKY THERE -- LOOKY THERE.....

No, not here -LOOKY THERE.

You leftists are like a bunch of fucking third graders.

Now Jillian, what Johnny did doesn't excuse your behavior..

You should have learned that, but leftists, like Chihuahuas, are untrainable.


----------



## Jack Fate

That's a lefty for ya.  One hand in your pocket while pissing on your shoes and telling you it's raining.


----------



## Immanuel

Steve Hanson said:


> So do you think the rest of the members of congress will learn something form all this?



Is that a serious question?

Immie


----------



## gautama

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is David Vitter going to resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is Joe Biden going to resign?
Click to expand...


Howzabout the whoremaster JFK, posthumously.

Or, posthumously, his bro, the Chappaquidick Murderer, the Dems's MORALITY ICON.

Or, The PC Saint, The Whoremaster par Excellence MLK, whose FBI files are *YARDS* thick enumerating the hundreds of white prostitutes MLK specialized in ? 
Come to think of it this PC Saint has a National Holiday named after him which had to replace the Holiday of the Father of our Country: George Washington. Howazabout giving that National Holiday *back* to George Washingon (the dead white man) who *IS* the Father of our Country ?????


----------



## Spoonman

jillian said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this guy leave his wife when she was in the hosptial with cancer?  Is he a Vitter?  Did he leave his post and go to a different country after some tail?
> 
> Did he do anything illegal?
> 
> Vitter is around and this guy has to resign?  Dems, grow a back bone and support this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst - That was John Edwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> newt served divorce papers on his wife while she was in the hospital after a mastectomy.
Click to expand...


Newts and idiot. Jillian, are you picking on me


----------



## Ropey

Steve Hanson said:


> So do you think the rest of the members of congress will learn something form all this?



Yes, they will learn to be certain that their weiner shots are blanks.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked), and was threatening to show them.  

Some people have said that it's kinda like a flasher on the street, only, no it's not.  If the flasher flashes you, yes, you have a right to be outraged.  Weiner sent specific photos to specific people who were of legal age.  However........if you walk up to the flasher and unbutton their raincoat YOURSELF (like Breitbart did), you have no right to be outraged, because you did it to yourself.  

If you unbutton the coat, and then shout for everyone to look over here, then it's not the flasher who is at fault, it is YOU.


----------



## boedicca

It's not the crime, it's the COVER UP.

_A former porn actress who said she exchanged emails and messages over Twitter with New York Rep. Anthony Weiner said Wednesday that he asked her to lie about their online communications.

Ginger Lee said she and Weiner exchanged about 100 emails between March and June, beginning after Lee posted a supportive statement about the congressman on her blog. She said they mostly discussed politics, but he would often turn the conversation to sex.

"'I have wardrobe demands too. I need to highlight my package,'" Weiner wrote Lee, in an email read aloud at the news conference by Lee's attorney, Gloria Allred.

Weiner acknowledged last week that he had sent lewd photos and texts to women after a photo of his crotch was posted on Twitter. In an interview two weeks ago, he acknowledged that he had exchanged messages with Lee but didn't elaborate.

Lee said she did not send sexually suggestive messages to Weiner.

"Anytime that he would take our communications in a sexual direction, I did not reciprocate," she said.

Weiner sent Lee an email in early June after the photo of his crotch was sent out on his Twitter account, and "he asked me to lie" about their contact, she said...._

Porn actress: Weiner asked me to lie about talks - Yahoo! News


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked),



Oh?

Weiner was hacked? Damn - how original.

Say, are you Jillian's sock?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked), and was threatening to show them.
> 
> Some people have said that it's kinda like a flasher on the street, only, no it's not.  If the flasher flashes you, yes, you have a right to be outraged.  Weiner sent specific photos to specific people who were of legal age.  However........if you walk up to the flasher and unbutton their raincoat YOURSELF (like Breitbart did), you have no right to be outraged, because you did it to yourself.
> 
> If you unbutton the coat, and then shout for everyone to look over here, then it's not the flasher who is at fault, it is YOU.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7zfnbdyAW8]YouTube - &#x202a;Sean Penn/Jeff Spicoli - You dick!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

boedicca said:


> It's not the crime, it's the COVER UP.



You mean the crime of wrongly accusing someone of committing a criminal act like hacking, to try and save you skinny little ass?


----------



## gautama

ABikerSailor said:


> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked), and was threatening to show them.
> 
> Some people have said that it's kinda like a flasher on the street, only, no it's not.  If the flasher flashes you, yes, you have a right to be outraged.  Weiner sent specific photos to specific people who were of legal age.  However........if you walk up to the flasher and unbutton their raincoat YOURSELF (like Breitbart did), you have no right to be outraged, because you did it to yourself.
> 
> If you unbutton the coat, and then shout for everyone to look over here, then it's not the flasher who is at fault, it is YOU.


''

PygmySwabee/QueerBiker,

You have a lot of suppositions, downright questionable assumptions, then "if this" & "if thats" pretzel--like logic plus an OBVIOUS LIEberrhoid Agenda.

What with all your convoluted LIEberrhoid bullshit ......the apparent conclusion is:

It's a simple case of a LIEberrhoid queer pygmy, who is Weanie Weanier's alter ego, shooting Breitbart, the messenger.


----------



## Dr.House

What a class act...

Asked a pr0n queen to coverup his lie and now there may be new images of him as a cross-dressing teen...

Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online

As much as I want him to stay on, maybe it is time for him to resign...


----------



## boedicca

Dr.House said:


> What a class act...
> 
> Asked a pr0n queen to coverup his lie and now there may be new images of him as a cross-dressing teen...
> 
> Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online
> 
> As much as I want him to stay on, maybe it is time for him to resign...






Maybe she'll like his outfit and want to borrow it?  It could be a Healing Moment.


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the crime, it's the COVER UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the crime of wrongly accusing someone of committing a criminal act like hacking, to try and save you skinny little ass?
Click to expand...




Ja Shur, donchaknow.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

You can thank the HAG NOW crowd for turning leftist men in to a bunch of titty-babies who pee-pee in their mom's flannel panties and get off on it. ADULT BABIES.. Bunch of sick perverts. Thank God Conservative guys ARE ALL MAN~


----------



## Foxfyre

Oddball said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the crime, it's the COVER UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the crime of wrongly accusing someone of committing a criminal act like hacking, to try and save you skinny little ass?
Click to expand...


De ja vu, yes whether skinny or fat ass?  Unfortunately Weiner hasn't done it under oath; therefore that part of it is forgivable.

Come to think of it, apparently doing it under oath is also forgivable.

Never mind.


----------



## saveliberty

Porn actress hires attorney to make Weiner pay.

-says package needs to be bigger.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

saveliberty said:


> Porn actress hires attorney to make Weiner pay.
> 
> -says package needs to be bigger.





Ha~    lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Crossdressing? Now Weiner really, truly needs to stay!

How can Dems abandon him at a time like this?


----------



## Spoonman

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Weiner was hacked? Damn - how original.
> 
> Say, are you Jillian's sock?
Click to expand...


Don't mind gaybikersailor.  his life experience never really got beyond the bowels of a ship.


----------



## Spoonman

ABikerSailor said:


> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked), and was threatening to show them.
> 
> Some people have said that it's kinda like a flasher on the street, only, no it's not.  If the flasher flashes you, yes, you have a right to be outraged.  Weiner sent specific photos to specific people who were of legal age.  However........if you walk up to the flasher and unbutton their raincoat YOURSELF (like Breitbart did), you have no right to be outraged, because you did it to yourself.
> 
> If you unbutton the coat, and then shout for everyone to look over here, then it's not the flasher who is at fault, it is YOU.



yes, he is an investigative journalist who should have just ignored this.  so tell me slapnutz, did breitbart unzip weiners pants, take the photos and send them?


----------



## Wolfmoon

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ok GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS New pics emerge of Weiner cross-dressing in a bra and women's panties all "oiled" up.
> 
> Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online
> 
> "Weiner" - the gift that keeps on giving. LMFAO


 
I think the leg warmers and black bikini swimsuit bottom gives a special touch to that picture. His parents must be so proud. Isnt it time we had a living room interview with Anthony Weiners parents?


----------



## FuelRod

Wolfmoon said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS New pics emerge of Weiner cross-dressing in a bra and women's panties all "oiled" up.
> 
> Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online
> 
> "Weiner" - the gift that keeps on giving. LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the leg warmers and black bikini swimsuit bottom gives a special touch to that picture. His parents must be so proud. Isnt it time we had a living room interview with Anthony Weiners parents?
Click to expand...


Meet the Weiners?


----------



## boedicca

Jokes aside, I feel sorry for his parents.  This has got to be excruciating for them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

OMG... what a fucking freak.


----------



## Wolfmoon

June 15, 2011
*Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics Emerge*



Young Anthony knew what he wanted to be at a young age.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Wolfmoon said:


> June 15, 2011
> *Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics Emerge*
> 
> 
> 
> Young Anthony knew what he wanted to be at a young age.



He's quite the little JAP eh?


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Jokes aside, I feel sorry for his parents.  This has got to be excruciating for them.



Well in truth I find the 'cross dressing' pics as perhaps more forgivable as those were when he was in college and were likely a college prank.  Some of my college friends have some pics of me that though they aren't lewd or inappropriate that way, I would be terribly embarrassed if they wound up in the National Enquiror.


----------



## Wolfmoon

I love this comment:

You better pick the pubic hairs out if your wife's panties. Was that her bra you were wearing on top of your head? You have to go my boy. You have sawed off the last limb you are standing on.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, I feel sorry for his parents.  This has got to be excruciating for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in truth I find the 'cross dressing' pics as perhaps more forgivable as those were when he was in college and were likely a college prank.  Some of my college friends have some pics of me that though they aren't lewd or inappropriate that way, I would be terribly embarrassed if they wound up in the National Enquiror.
Click to expand...



I don't find the college pics to be a big deal.  Kids in college do goofy things.

It's the current behavior that must be singing them in their own private hell.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> Jokes aside, I feel sorry for his parents.  This has got to be excruciating for them.



Yeah, me too.























Do you think he was wearing his Mom's bra?


----------



## boedicca

Nyeah.  I suspect he stole it from some drunk sorority girl at a kegger.


----------



## Wolfmoon

FuelRod said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS New pics emerge of Weiner cross-dressing in a bra and women's panties all "oiled" up.
> 
> Anthony Weiner's wife Huma Abedin returns home as cross dressing images emerge | Mail Online
> 
> "Weiner" - the gift that keeps on giving. LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the leg warmers and black bikini swimsuit bottom gives a special touch to that picture. His parents must be so proud. Isnt it time we had a living room interview with Anthony Weiners parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meet the Weiners?
Click to expand...

 
LOL!

Anthony Weiner is the Pee Wee Herman of Congress!


----------



## gautama

Spoonman said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know.........what Breitbart did to Weiner was kinda sneaky and underhanded, because somehow, he got copies of those pics (probably hacked),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Weiner was hacked? Damn - how original.
> 
> Say, are you Jillian's sock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind gaybikersailor.  his life experience never really got beyond the bowels of a ship.
Click to expand...


Somewhere in the posts, in other threads, it was established that this PygmySwabee/QueerBiker was kicked outa the Navy for being a "practicing" in flagrante delicto Queer ...... and, that during the "Don't Ask. Don't tell" era of Queerdom.

Which brings up the question: What happened to BODICEA, also known as B.O.....DUH...C'ya", the Lezbo Queen who is the "husband" in her fantasy "marriage" ?


----------



## gautama

LadyGunSlinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Porn actress hires attorney to make Weiner pay.
> 
> -says package needs to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha~    lol
Click to expand...


With due respect, hate to correct you LGS, but Weanie the Weiner was more subtle.....he stated that he wanted to "highlight" the package.

Yes, that could mean "bigger".....but it also could mean spicing it up with "bells and whistles" sorta ornaments. One never knows the twisted convolutions of an aberrational mind.


----------



## gautama

Wolfmoon said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the leg warmers and black bikini swimsuit bottom gives a special touch to that picture. His parents must be so proud. Isnt it time we had a living room interview with Anthony Weiners parents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the Weiners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Anthony Weiner is the Pee Wee Herman of Congress!
Click to expand...


Doesn't he have a brother, Oscar ? 

Why not make it a true Weanie Weaner Family gathering.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

gautama said:


> ladygunslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> porn actress hires attorney to make weiner pay.
> 
> -says package needs to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha~    lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with due respect, hate to correct you lgs, but weanie the weiner was more subtle.....he stated that he wanted to "highlight" the package.
> 
> Yes, that could mean "bigger".....*but it also could mean spicing it up with "bells and whistles" sorta ornaments.* one never knows the twisted convolutions of an aberrational mind.
Click to expand...


lmao!!


----------



## xsited1

Oops:

Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News

Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.


----------



## xsited1

Oops:

Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News

Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.


----------



## Dr.House

I hope he doesn't resign...


----------



## The T

Wolfmoon said:


> June 15, 2011
> *Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics Emerge*
> 
> 
> 
> Young Anthony knew what he wanted to be at a young age.


Was this when he was a _Vienna Sausage? _


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The T said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 15, 2011
> *Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics Emerge*
> 
> 
> 
> Young Anthony knew what he wanted to be at a young age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this when he was a _Vienna Sausage? _
Click to expand...

He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I wonder if his Muslim wife's parents are saying.... "See.. we told you not to marry the Jew"??


----------



## The T

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 15, 2011
> *Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics Emerge*
> 
> 
> 
> Young Anthony knew what he wanted to be at a young age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this when he was a _Vienna Sausage? _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
Click to expand...

 it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _


----------



## saveliberty

No point in Weiner trying to get the house when they divorce.  He'll probably just want the dresser with all of Huma's stuff in it.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The T said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this when he was a _Vienna Sausage? _
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
Click to expand...

 
Isn't that the truth.

Huma Returns, Just In Time For Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics And Porn Star Sext Details

Check out the pics... my, my Anthony is yanking anyones chain he delivers!



anthony weiner
cross-dressing
huma abedin
package
photos
sexting
sexts
weinergate


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I'm waiting for the poster who actually attempts to explain that this is what everybody does... we uptight conservatives just don't get it.


----------



## Provocateur

xsited1 said:


> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.




On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.






Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal Pictures - CBS News


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Wolfmoon said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
> 
> 
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Huma Returns, Just In Time For Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics And Porn Star Sext Details
> 
> Check out the pics... my, my Anthony is yanking anyones chain he delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> anthony weiner
> cross-dressing
> huma abedin
> package
> photos
> sexting
> sexts
> weinergate
Click to expand...


Wait, one of those was captioned... _Weiner to tie the *knot*_?????


----------



## The T

Wolfmoon said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
> 
> 
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Huma Returns, Just In Time For Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics And Porn Star Sext Details
> 
> Check out the pics... my, my Anthony is yanking anyones chain he delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> anthony weiner
> cross-dressing
> huma abedin
> package
> photos
> sexting
> sexts
> weinergate
Click to expand...

I feel pity for his wife especially with a child on the way. Another broken family in the offing?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Provocateur said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
Click to expand...


How clean do you expect a woman who makes living getting splooged on to actually be?


----------



## gautama

The T said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this when he was a _Vienna Sausage? _
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
Click to expand...


Didn't Mike Savage state that "Liberalism is a Mental Disease "?

I don't know when Savage made that statement but I made the statement many years ago.....either on this Forum or Chronwatch (discontinued).


----------



## The T

gautama said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks very fruity in that picture.. It may have been a college prank but he certainly plays the role well. Regardless, he's a leftist freakshow.. like many of the liberals today.
> 
> 
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Mike Savage state that "Liberalism is a Mental Disease "?
> 
> I don't know when Savage made that statement but I made the statement many years ago.....either on this Forum or Chronwatch (discontinued).
Click to expand...

 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEwVcsHnf3o"]YouTube - &#x202a;Michael Savage Explains the Mental Disorder of Liberalism&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Provocateur

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How clean do you expect a woman who makes living getting splooged on to actually be?
Click to expand...

Geesh.  Didn't her parents bring her up right or something?

Oh wait.


----------



## saveliberty

If there is a bed in there, isn't that the office?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

saveliberty said:


> If there is a bed in there, isn't that the office?



Looks basically like a matress on th floor.  Classy, real classy.


----------



## Provocateur

saveliberty said:


> If there is a bed in there, isn't that the office?



Her car is filthy too.  Closets, hotel rooms...


But all of those places might be considered her office as well.  


Good point.


----------



## gautama

Glitch


----------



## gautama

Seriously folks, probably most of you are like me in that we jump into USMB now & then....and sometimes even daily more than once.....

In doing so, I miss reading a lot of posts, so that this question that has been bedeviling me was probably asked before:

With all this continuous, relentless barrage, seeming to only gather in strength with new revelations of perversion after another perversion.......

Even with the LIEberrhoid idiots who consider this WIERDO Freak their champion and re-elect him in a blink-o-the-eye .....

Wouldn't this contemptible freak *BEG* to resign ?????

Granted that this freak is even an unbelievably *WIERDO* freak ..... How the fuck can you explain his seemingly immutable desire NOT to resign ???

Or, consider his fucking Muslim wife Humus, Humass (sp?), who is Hellary's Chief of Staff, lover,  or  something. How the fuck can *SHE* not resign with all these disclosures about her WIERDO FREAK ????


----------



## Provocateur

All those empty hangers.  Where are all her clothes?







Never mind.  My bad.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Bill Maher: The Weinerlogues with Jane Lynch 


Bill Maher and Jane Lynch reading out loud Anthony Weiner texts message conversation to Lisa the blackjack dealer in Vegas.


----------



## saveliberty

Provocateur said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a bed in there, isn't that the office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her car is filthy too.  Closets, hotel rooms...
> 
> 
> But all of those places might be considered her office as well.
> 
> 
> Good point.
Click to expand...


A lot of those photos looked like strip club dressing rooms.  Note it says *former* porn actress.


----------



## gautama

The T said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Mike Savage state that "Liberalism is a Mental Disease "?
> 
> I don't know when Savage made that statement but I made the statement many years ago.....either on this Forum or Chronwatch (discontinued).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEwVcsHnf3o"]YouTube - &#x202a;Michael Savage Explains the Mental Disorder of Liberalism&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


Michael Savage's analysis is Super Excellent.

I vaguely remember coming to the same conclusion approx a decade before 9/11. And, making my analysis known on USMB or Chronwatch many, many, many years later. But I was never close in being so eloquent as Michael Savage.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Provocateur said:


> All those empty hangers.  Where are all her clothes?
> 
> Never mind.  My bad.



Where's her upper lip?  Has performing felatio over the course of years essentially worn it off?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiner has a better body than his wife. Frankly, Im a little worried about the anorexic Mrs. Weiner because she may starve herself and the baby to death. Good thing we all stepped in to keep an eye on her.


----------



## xsited1

The T said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> it just shows what happens to people when surrounded by _Modern Liberalism. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Huma Returns, Just In Time For Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics And Porn Star Sext Details
> 
> Check out the pics... my, my Anthony is yanking anyones chain he delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> anthony weiner
> cross-dressing
> huma abedin
> package
> photos
> sexting
> sexts
> weinergate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel pity for his wife especially with a child on the way. Another broken family in the offing?
Click to expand...


I really feel bad for the kid.  I hope they get help.  Weiner is obviously a basket case, but my hunch is that his wife is messed up as well (since she made the decision to marry him).  Hopefully not.  Maybe she's not really pregnant and they just said she was to get the sympathy vote.  (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Trajan

Provocateur said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
Click to expand...


what  pray tell is she holding in her right hand?


----------



## Wolfmoon

IMO, I was thinking Anthony Weiner must not be too satisfied with his new wife to seek sexual gratification outside the marriage. They&#8217;ve been married for less than a year. She probably gave it to him once and then cut him off. Then she got pregnant to portray a happy marriage. 

I think for Mrs. Weiner it was nothing but a marriage of convenience and she has to be told what feeling to present to make it believable. She&#8217;s probably sitting on her prayer rug now apologizing to Allah for messing up his Jihad plans he had instructed for her to carry out using Anthony Weiner.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Trajan said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  pray tell is she holding in her right hand?
Click to expand...



Maybe this ?


----------



## FuelRod

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How clean do you expect a woman who makes living getting splooged on to actually be?
Click to expand...


Post of the year.


----------



## Provocateur

Trajan said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops:
> 
> Former porn star Ginger Lee says Anthony Weiner asked her to lie - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> Anthony Weiner is really creepy.  I've gotta go take a shower after reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  pray tell is she holding in her right hand?
Click to expand...


  I only looked through the first several pictures, but in every one she is taking a picture of herself, so she is holding the camera.  (Even when she is driving.  She is holding the camera near the rear view mirror.)  I think that is just weird.  It's just like Weiner running around taking pictures of himself...she does the same thing.  

Have people just seriously lost their minds?


----------



## Neotrotsky

Wolfmoon said:


> I was thinking Anthony Weiner must not be too satisfied with his new wife to seek sexual gratification outside the marriage. Theyve been married for less than a year. She probably gave it to him once and then cut him off. Then she got pregnant to portray a happy marriage.
> 
> I think for Mrs. Weiner it was nothing but a marriage of convenience and she has to be told what feeling to present to make it believable. Shes probably sitting on her prayer rug now apologizing to Allah for messing up his Jihad plans he had instructed for her to carry out using Anthony Weiner.




Some Weiners are never satisfied


----------



## The T

xsited1 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> Huma Returns, Just In Time For Cross-Dressing Weiner Pics And Porn Star Sext Details
> 
> Check out the pics... my, my Anthony is yanking anyones chain he delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> anthony weiner
> cross-dressing
> huma abedin
> package
> photos
> sexting
> sexts
> weinergate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pity for his wife especially with a child on the way. Another broken family in the offing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for the kid. I hope they get help. Weiner is obviously a basket case, but my hunch is that his wife is messed up as well (since she made the decision to marry him). Hopefully not. *Maybe she's not really pregnant and they just said she was to get the sympathy vote*. (Fingers crossed.)
Click to expand...

  And it would send up red flags if that were the case...Statists are noted for that kinda crap and try to get away with it...but for now? I'll side with that she is, and has a huge problem on her hands...


----------



## Wolfmoon

The porn star is selling and promoting pictures as a product for money. Anthony Weenie Boy is just a sick masturbating narcissist. Hes known for being a Master-Debater in Congress. Whats really sick is that his wife thought that was pudding on the home computer.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about, Neo.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> I don't make friends with pathetic, obviously lying neocon parrots like you Neo.
> 
> You exact statements are in there, verbatim  No genius, what YOU CLAIM are my exact statements.  To see my exact statements, you have to link to MY POST.  You DID NOT do that.
> 
> Read it or look up the word
> 
> 
> Still the truth
> 
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (*verbatim*)  in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> *"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> *
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> Again
> 
> Come on, you had a whole two days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
Click to expand...


See folks, this is why rational discussions with neocon numbskulls like Neo stops after a point.....All Neo has done is (a) try to change the topic of discussion  (b) lie about a previous discussion by making assertions using HIS version of what transpired rather than an actual link to what I wrote (c) try to ignore the FACTS regarding the obvious and blatant hypocrisy of the GOP and their punditry calling for Weiner's resignation in light of their silence about Vitter and Ensign.

Neo didn't know WTF he was talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos in the previous discussion, and he's a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.

Neo needs to grow the hell up.  But like the willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn little neocon toadie that Neo is, he'll just repeat his guff ad nauseum and follow me around with it....while avoiding any true discussion on the topic at hand.  I leave him to it.


----------



## whitehall

Inquirer tabloid has a photo of weener that he posed for in college wearing a bra and pantyhose. According to fellow college students he was "very strange". You lefties still think he is the best the democrat party has to offer?


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama likes to comment on every "important issue" of the day.
> 
> Course he always waits till a consensus is made and then he aligns himself with the majority, but only in his words. What he really thinks is more elusive.
> 
> Obama said "If it was me I would resign".
> 
> If that were true I think Obama should have resigned long ago.
> 
> The guy has more baggage then Samsonite and he dares to comment on this?
> 
> After all that Obama has done in the last decade much less all of the coke and drugs he took in school, he has the nerve to tell some guy that took pics of his weiner and sent them over the internet to resign. I'm certain Obama has done worse. Much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So according to the neocon toadies, if Obama comments, he's damned....if not, he's damned.  And then they just regurgitate the failed 2008 Rove talking points with a hefty dose of supposition and conjecture.
> 
> Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.
> 
> Mudwhistle is just as his screen name indicates on the intellectual scale of this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am saying it shows MORE leadership to say what you need to EARLY and OFTEN.
> 
> Oh spare me this bullshit, will ya please?  Since when is the President obligated to immediately comment on the individual actions of EVERY member of his political party? Do a little research as to all the crap that came out during the Shrub years.  You sure as hell didn't have jokers like you wailing about commentary determining leadership.  And AGAIN, where's the call from the GOP leadership for the ouster of Vitter or Ensign?
> 
> I am also saying some of the liberals here look pretty foolish.  First it was he was hacked.  Nope.  Then it was the leadership isn't telling him to go.  Nope.  Now its let the voters decide.  Nope, Democratic leadership will show him the door.  This small vocal group has also held up the, until you deal with people that did things worse, leave my guy alone.  Nope.
Click to expand...


You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice folks, that our silly little Windbag was so upset at my making a fool of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall you making a fool of Windbag - exactly the opposite.
> 
> You have engaged in absurd, logical fallacy.
> 
> "He did it TOOOOOOO!" doesn't work. Vitter never accused the press of "hacking" him. never lied about it, never wormed and weasled, huffed and puffed.
> 
> Weiner is an unethical pig - so a good democrat.
Click to expand...


Neither the Windbag or the Uncensored fool from 2008 can disprove the blatant neocon hypocrisy I and others have highlighted. Sad.


----------



## Dr Grump

Provocateur said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, are all porn stars this sloppy?  Every picture she's surrounded by filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner's alleged porn star pen pal*Pictures - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what  pray tell is she holding in her right hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only looked through the first several pictures, but in every one she is taking a picture of herself, so she is holding the camera.  (Even when she is driving.  She is holding the camera near the rear view mirror.)  I think that is just weird.  It's just like Weiner running around taking pictures of himself...she does the same thing.
> 
> Have people just seriously lost their minds?
Click to expand...


She's a fucking idiot. Who gives a shit about her and Weiner...nothing but an arsehole wanting her 15 minutes, and Allred needs a kick in the arse too...stupid cows, the both of 'em...


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still comparing apples and parrots, huh?
> 
> What a buffoon.
Click to expand...


And the Uncensored neocon toadie from 2008 Weiner's STILL refuses to acknowledge that the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.  Someone wake up this dumbass Uncensored clown from 2008 and tell him that Vitter IS STILL SERVING.

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So according to the neocon toadies, if Obama comments, he's damned....if not, he's damned.  And then they just regurgitate the failed 2008 Rove talking points with a hefty dose of supposition and conjecture.
> 
> Weiner's an ass and will suffer the consequences....the GOP are a bunch of hypocrits that are dead silent on Ensign and Vitter.
> 
> Mudwhistle is just as his screen name indicates on the intellectual scale of this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying it shows MORE leadership to say what you need to EARLY and OFTEN.
> 
> Oh spare me this bullshit, will ya please?  Since when is the President obligated to immediately comment on the individual actions of EVERY member of his political party? Do a little research as to all the crap that came out during the Shrub years.  You sure as hell didn't have jokers like you wailing about commentary determining leadership.  And AGAIN, where's the call from the GOP leadership for the ouster of Vitter or Ensign?
> 
> I am also saying some of the liberals here look pretty foolish.  First it was he was hacked.  Nope.  Then it was the leadership isn't telling him to go.  Nope.  Now its let the voters decide.  Nope, Democratic leadership will show him the door.  This small vocal group has also held up the, until you deal with people that did things worse, leave my guy alone.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.
Click to expand...


Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.


----------



## Seawytch

What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?






Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner


----------



## Seawytch

What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?






Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner


----------



## saveliberty

Deflection and moral relativism are really getting to be over used by the leftwing loons.  Your own party has condemned Weiner and we are merely waiting for his resignation, which will be forth coming.


----------



## Provocateur

saveliberty said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a bed in there, isn't that the office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her car is filthy too.  Closets, hotel rooms...
> 
> 
> But all of those places might be considered her office as well.
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of those photos looked like strip club dressing rooms.  Note it says *former* porn actress.
Click to expand...


*cough*

Ginger Lee's Nude Strip Show -- Weiner'd Out | TMZ.com


----------



## Foxfyre

I received this in tonight's e-mail and thought it appropriate for this thread:



> Rumor has it that Eric Weiner isn't going to rehab during his two week leave but is actually putting together a campaign to run for president.
> 
> He has chosen attorney general Eric Holder as his running mate.
> 
> Get your Weiner-Holder bumper stickers early before they are all gone.



(sorry)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed

Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?

Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
Weiner&#8217;s In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign


*And just think about  this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*

The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:

 One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
The &#8220;Sisterhood&#8221; List and It&#8217;s Defined Goals


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> See folks, this is why rational discussions with neocon numbskulls like Neo stops after a point.....All Neo has done is (a) try to change the topic of discussion  (b) lie about a previous discussion by making assertions using HIS version of what transpired rather than an actual link to what I wrote (c) try to ignore the FACTS regarding the obvious and blatant hypocrisy of the GOP and their punditry calling for Weiner's resignation in light of their silence about Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Neo didn't know WTF he was talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos in the previous discussion, and he's a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Neo needs to grow the hell up.  But like the willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn little neocon toadie that Neo is, he'll just repeat his guff ad nauseum and follow me around with it....while avoiding any true discussion on the topic at hand.  I leave him to it.



Oh you need the actual links

Not a problem; Here you  go friend 
I just assumed you were smart enough to find your own postings and
I assumed you knew what  verbatim meant. 

*But, hey thanks for the idea now everybody can quickly link to your false claims*


Really, we can't have any side discussions?  
It seems rather appropriate to have you defend yourself and your words since you keep posting how everyone is telling lies

This topic works rather nicely with the Weiner story. For example:
_
Quite frankly, it is all too amusing seeing you trying to pull a "Weiner" on this..
Must be a leftist thing  _

(like shooting fish in a barrel) 


Again
Come on, you had a whole what three four days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
 hmm, why would that be?


 Admit the truth, it will set you free
 Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.

 I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about






Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about, Neo.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are in there, verbatim
> Read it or look up the word
> 
> 
> Still the truth
> 
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (*verbatim*)  in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> *"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." **
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> *
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> Again
> 
> Come on, you had a whole two days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
Click to expand...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-187.html#post3743331

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-183.html#post3743058


I know you must be sad now that you have such little room to run
But to show you I am not such a bad guy. Here is a picture sure to make
any radical leftist happy, 
No need to thank me


----------



## Neotrotsky

Seawytch said:


> What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner





Didn't he say he should resign when Barney Frank does?


----------



## Neotrotsky

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying it shows MORE leadership to say what you need to EARLY and OFTEN.
> 
> Oh spare me this bullshit, will ya please?  Since when is the President obligated to immediately comment on the individual actions of EVERY member of his political party? Do a little research as to all the crap that came out during the Shrub years.  You sure as hell didn't have jokers like you wailing about commentary determining leadership.  And AGAIN, where's the call from the GOP leadership for the ouster of Vitter or Ensign?
> 
> I am also saying some of the liberals here look pretty foolish.  First it was he was hacked.  Nope.  Then it was the leadership isn't telling him to go.  Nope.  Now its let the voters decide.  Nope, Democratic leadership will show him the door.  This small vocal group has also held up the, until you deal with people that did things worse, leave my guy alone.  Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.
Click to expand...


He tends to be very loose with the facts 
see post above


----------



## gautama

Neotrotsky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He tends to be very loose with the facts
> see post above
Click to expand...


TaichiLIEberrhoid is a certified Obamarrhoid Stooge.

And, he has the credibility of such.

I wouldn't be surprised if this puke works for one of the George Soros Smear Machines: Media Matters, Daily Kos, MoveOn.org, Puffington Post, etc.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Seawytch said:


> What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner




Let's see..Anthony "I don't know if that's my weiner," Weiner, gets caught yanking it all over the internet, sending out lewd pictures, some even taken in the Capitol gym, has cross-dressing fruityass pics show up, steams it up with a porn hoe, takes pics of his "member" in gray fruit of the looms- all while married and this liberal bozo ^^^^^ wants to know what Booooooooooooooosh thought about a republican member several years ago.  LMFAO!! The liberal sheeple have been trained well.. they bahhh and bray at the slightest indication of ANYONE with a (D) next to their name may be in some hot water or ridiculed. First rule of liberalism: NEVER accept responsibility for personal behavior.. simply point the "BUBBA" finger of blame back on your accuser. You leftists wonder why Americans absolutely loathe you.. look in the mirror.


----------



## Neotrotsky

gautama said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to be very loose with the facts
> see post above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TaichiLIEberrhoid is a certified Obamarhhoid Stooge.
> 
> And, he has the credibility of such.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this puke works for one of the George Soros Smear Machines: Media Matters, Daily Kos, MoveOn.org, Puffington Post, etc.
Click to expand...



I be surprised if he worked....


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:
* Democrat arrested*


Stand Down comrades!

This is NOT Weiner; it is just another past favorite Democrat's arrest photo


----------



## Liability

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> * Democrat arrested*
> 
> 
> Stand Down comrades!
> 
> This is NOT Weiner; it is just another past favorite Democrat's arrest photo



Didn't the lefties go nucking futz when a certain Republican chose to SMILE for the camera in his arrest photo?

(I thought it was a good idea at the time and said so.  I don't change that view now just because the fucking scumbag John Edwards is doing it.  Indeed, although he has all the morals and ethics of a rabid sewer rat, I am not convinced Edwards is even properly charged with a crime in his case.)


----------



## Seawytch

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..Anthony "I don't know if that's my weiner," Weiner, gets caught yanking it all over the internet, sending out lewd pictures, some even taken in the Capitol gym, has cross-dressing fruityass pics show up, steams it up with a porn hoe, takes pics of his "member" in gray fruit of the looms- all while married and this liberal bozo ^^^^^ wants to know what Booooooooooooooosh thought about a republican member several years ago.  LMFAO!! The liberal sheeple have been trained well.. they bahhh and bray at the slightest indication of ANYONE with a (D) next to their name may be in some hot water or ridiculed. First rule of liberalism: NEVER accept responsibility for personal behavior.. simply point the "BUBBA" finger of blame back on your accuser. You leftists wonder why Americans absolutely loathe you.. look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


Let's see...David Diaper Vitter got caught with *prostitutes* who allege that he liked to dress up in diapers and get his naughty little bum spanked. Vitter was married with a family when this all came out. Boooosh did nothing and said nothing. No GnOP leader called for his resignation. The GnOP circled their wagons around David Diaper Vitter. 

Funny, but I see the Democratic President suggesting he resign. The House Leader of his party is telling him to resign. Hmmm, quite the contrast isn't it? Amazing that nobody from the "Traditional Values" party called for David Diaper Vitter to resign isn't it? 

Unlike Vitter, Weiner didn't break any laws, but like Vitter, let his constituents decide.


----------



## saveliberty

gautama said:


> TaichiLIEberrhoid is a certified Obamarhhoid Stooge.
> 
> And, he has the credibility of such.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this puke works for one of the George Soros Smear Machines: Media Matters, Daily Kos, MoveOn.org, Puffington Post, etc.



It would explain how easy it is to discredit those media outlets.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiner Tells Friends He Will Step Down

"WASHINGTON  Representative Anthony D. Weiner has told friends that he plans to resign his seat after coming under growing pressure from his Democratic colleagues to leave the House, said a person told of Mr. Weiners plans." 

One down 534 to go!  Pelosi is suppose to hold a media conference in about 45 mins.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's about dam time.


----------



## Oddball

Damn straight.

We were running out of cheesey jokes and double entendre.


----------



## strollingbones

seems so....announced on nbc too....about time he got over himself


----------



## Dr.House

Darn - I was hoping he wouldn't resign...


----------



## boedicca

Fox Business just announced:

Press Conference at 2pm Eastern today - he's going to resign.


----------



## boedicca

Fox Business just announced:

Press Conference at 2pm Eastern today - he's going to resign.


----------



## Wolfmoon

GOING... GOING... GONE
URGENT: SCANDAL-PLAGUED REP TELLS FRIENDS HE'S RESIGNING


Weiner Tells Friends He Will Step Down

"Embattled Rep. Anthony Weiner will resign from his House office on Thursday, Fox News has confirmed. *He has scheduled* a press conference in New York at 2 p.m. ET."


Good Job Patriots!!!!


----------



## Provocateur

Wolfmoon said:


> Weiner Tells Friends He Will Step Down
> 
> "WASHINGTON  Representative Anthony D. Weiner has told friends that he plans to resign his seat after coming under growing pressure from his Democratic colleagues to leave the House, said a person told of Mr. Weiners plans."
> 
> One down 534 to go!  Pelosi is suppose to hold a media conference in about 45 mins.



Just like Nancy to steal his thunder.  Gawd, does that woman ever give up the spotlight?


----------



## boedicca

Considering how long this took (Boehner got rid of Chris Lee in four hours), Mme Pelosi has a lot of spinning to do.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Man,even the Porn Star was demanding he resign. She said the weasel told her to lie for him. Personally i don't care if he resigns or not,but this dude really is one creepy freak. And WTF happened to New York? They keep electing those weird pervy Democrats. Anyway,look for the Weiner Man to get a job at either CNN or MSNBC. We haven't seen the last of the Weiner Man.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Hot dog!   What horrible news.   I have lots of cheesy double entendres that I wouldn't be allowed to use.

I guess he just couldn't cut the mustard.

From what I can understand, and the fact that folks like MarkATL and Truthmatters admire him, we are better off with him gone.   But it sure has been a silly and pointless three weeks.


----------



## boedicca

I suspect he will keep a very low profile for awhile.

He's likely being offered some behind the scenes patronage job to get him out of the way.


----------



## Provocateur

Seawytch said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Bush have to say about David Diaper Vitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama says he would resign if he were Weiner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..Anthony "I don't know if that's my weiner," Weiner, gets caught yanking it all over the internet, sending out lewd pictures, some even taken in the Capitol gym, has cross-dressing fruityass pics show up, steams it up with a porn hoe, takes pics of his "member" in gray fruit of the looms- all while married and this liberal bozo ^^^^^ wants to know what Booooooooooooooosh thought about a republican member several years ago.  LMFAO!! The liberal sheeple have been trained well.. they bahhh and bray at the slightest indication of ANYONE with a (D) next to their name may be in some hot water or ridiculed. First rule of liberalism: NEVER accept responsibility for personal behavior.. simply point the "BUBBA" finger of blame back on your accuser. You leftists wonder why Americans absolutely loathe you.. look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see...David Diaper Vitter got caught with *prostitutes* who allege that he liked to dress up in diapers and get his naughty little bum spanked. Vitter was married with a family when this all came out. Boooosh did nothing and said nothing. No GnOP leader called for his resignation. The GnOP circled their wagons around David Diaper Vitter.
> 
> Funny, but I see the Democratic President suggesting he resign. The House Leader of his party is telling him to resign. Hmmm, quite the contrast isn't it? Amazing that nobody from the "Traditional Values" party called for David Diaper Vitter to resign isn't it?
> 
> Unlike Vitter, Weiner didn't break any laws, but like Vitter, let his constituents decide.
Click to expand...


Live in the present.

Vitter's wickedness happened years ago, not since he was elected.  


And they key point...it is THE DEM'S that are asking him to leave, including Obama.


I wish he would stay.


----------



## boedicca

I suspect he will keep a very low profile for awhile.

He's likely being offered some behind the scenes patronage job to get him out of the way.


----------



## Provocateur

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about  this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals



Are you surprised?  

How much is she making?  700,000 a year?


----------



## boedicca

Provocateur said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see..Anthony "I don't know if that's my weiner," Weiner, gets caught yanking it all over the internet, sending out lewd pictures, some even taken in the Capitol gym, has cross-dressing fruityass pics show up, steams it up with a porn hoe, takes pics of his "member" in gray fruit of the looms- all while married and this liberal bozo ^^^^^ wants to know what Booooooooooooooosh thought about a republican member several years ago.  LMFAO!! The liberal sheeple have been trained well.. they bahhh and bray at the slightest indication of ANYONE with a (D) next to their name may be in some hot water or ridiculed. First rule of liberalism: NEVER accept responsibility for personal behavior.. simply point the "BUBBA" finger of blame back on your accuser. You leftists wonder why Americans absolutely loathe you.. look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...David Diaper Vitter got caught with *prostitutes* who allege that he liked to dress up in diapers and get his naughty little bum spanked. Vitter was married with a family when this all came out. Boooosh did nothing and said nothing. No GnOP leader called for his resignation. The GnOP circled their wagons around David Diaper Vitter.
> 
> Funny, but I see the Democratic President suggesting he resign. The House Leader of his party is telling him to resign. Hmmm, quite the contrast isn't it? Amazing that nobody from the "Traditional Values" party called for David Diaper Vitter to resign isn't it?
> 
> Unlike Vitter, Weiner didn't break any laws, but like Vitter, let his constituents decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Live in the present.
> 
> Vitter's wickedness happened years ago, not since he was elected.
> 
> 
> And they key point...it is THE DEM'S that are asking him to leave, including Obama.
> 
> 
> I wish he would stay.
Click to expand...



Vitter was not even charged with a crime because the incident happened so long ago the statute of limitations had run out.  He saw prostitutes around the time Clinton was getting blow jobs in the oval office.  I say the two offset each other and this is 2011, not the 1990s.

Chris Lee was gone in 4 hours.  That is the proper comparison.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

And then there's the underage girls. The Democrats know there is more to this scandal. Authorities are questioning underage girls who received messages from Weiner. Their investigating whether or not he sent them any lewd photos or messages. So this thing might not be as funny as some think. Weiner could very well end up wearing an orange jumpsuit. He's a sick S.O.B. and the Democrats know this. That's why he's being forced out.


----------



## blastoff

About time.  Weiner's been hard on his wife and family and his stiff reluctance to resigning his seat to date has aroused much negative criticism, but it appears a climax is building and his resignation is now imminent.  So, he can kiss off the erection of any buildings, bridges, etc. bearing the Weiner name in his district.  

I don't think he's shot his wad though.  CNN will likely give him a show either leading into or following 
Client # 9's.


----------



## boedicca

No doubt.  There has to be something even more explosive that they are hoping to squash.


----------



## Two Thumbs

He should stay.

Aside from being crude, he's committed no crime and it seems like he didn't cheat on his wife, not in the physical sense.

The only reason the D's were calling for him to step down is he was a point man, a noisey leader of the group and they know NY will elect another (D) w/o batting an eye.

His wife Huma should run.  She'd get the sympathy vote, the race vote and the muslim vote handed to her.  All she would have to do is get a very small amount of people to support what she stands for.


----------



## Two Thumbs

blastoff said:


> About time.  Weiner's been hard on his wife and family and his stiff reluctance to resigning his seat to date has aroused much negative criticism, but it appears a climax is building and his resignation is now imminent.  So, he can kiss off the erection of any buildings, bridges, etc. bearing the Weiner name in his district.
> 
> I don't think he's shot his wad though.  CNN will likely give him a show either leading into or following
> Client # 9's.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Now that Weiner has been forced to resign what we need now is some good old fashion law suits from the 6 women he has unduly drug through the mud. 

He has made their lives a public spectacle, I imagine they have suffered a ton of *mental anguish* and deserve to be *compensated for punitive damages!*


----------



## Two Thumbs

BTW;

We all need to go and rep Sallow for calling this 2 days ago.


----------



## Liability

They don't want to touch Weiner for fear it might explode?

"Oh God!  Oh God!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Democrats suck.

I can't believe they're going to let go of their weiner at a time like this


----------



## Dr.Drock

Two Thumbs said:


> He should stay.
> 
> Aside from being crude, he's committed no crime and it seems like he didn't cheat on his wife, not in the physical sense.
> 
> The only reason the D's were calling for him to step down is he was a point man, a noisey leader of the group and they know NY will elect another (D) w/o batting an eye.
> 
> His wife Huma should run.  She'd get the sympathy vote, the race vote and the muslim vote handed to her.  All she would have to do is get a very small amount of people to support what she stands for.



Character and image of the company (in this case gov't) you work for matters.  Most people in most lines of work would be canned if this kind of stuff were well known to coworkers.


----------



## random3434

Good. 


Once a liar, always a liar.


----------



## Dr.House

boedicca said:


> Fox Business just announced:
> 
> Press Conference at 2pm Eastern today - he's going to resign.



Strange...

When I read this post I heard the song "He's going to tell! He's going to tell!" from the Holy Grail...


----------



## Wolfmoon

Provocateur said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised?
> 
> How much is she making? 700,000 a year?
Click to expand...

 

The Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. She is just a pawn in gaining political power for Muslims in the U.S.A.  Our government officials are dumber than a box of rocks!


----------



## Dr.House

Wonder if he'll collect unemployment....


----------



## gautama

LibocalypseNow said:


> Man,even the Porn Star was demanding he resign. She said the weasel told her to lie for him. Personally i don't care if he resigns or not,but this dude really is one creepy freak. And WTF happened to New York? They keep electing those weird pervy Democrats. Anyway,look for the Weiner Man to get a job at either CNN or MSNBC. We haven't seen the last of the Weiner Man.



Question: Who is the worse arsehole: Bwarney Fwank or Weiner the Weanie ?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Democrats know there are much worse things involved with this scandal. The Police are now questioning underage girls who received messages from Weiner. Their investigating whether or not Weiner sent them any lewd photos or messages. So this thing might not be as funny as most think. This Weiner guy is a sick S.O.B. and the Democrats know this. That's why he's being forced out. He could end up wearing an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## WillowTree

I agree. Never again could he be trusted.


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> No doubt.  There has to be something even more explosive that they are hoping to squash.



The sonofabitch musta got his pet cat pregnant !!!


----------



## boedicca

Oh, definitely Bawney Fwank.    I'd rather see him resign than Weiner.


----------



## Wolfmoon

That's like asking who is worse the thief or the pedophile.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Echo Zulu said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> Once a liar, always a liar.



Isn't that in the job description of being a politician?


----------



## gautama

Wolfmoon said:


> That's like asking who is worse the thief or the pedophile.



Exactement.

However, the answer is Bwarney Fwank because he is both a thief and a pervert.


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> Oh, definitely Bawney Fwank.    I'd rather see him resign than Weiner.



Spot on.


----------



## saveliberty

Anybody read about Weiner stepping down?

Huma must have told him how it was going to be.  Friends are "leaking" the resignation.


----------



## Provocateur

Wolfmoon said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised?
> 
> How much is she making? 700,000 a year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. She is just a pawn in gaining political power for Muslims in the U.S.A.  Our *government officials are dumber than a box of rocks!*
Click to expand...


They are not dumb.  Everything has meaning.


Luckily, the Muslim Brotherhood is a peaceful group.

So is Hamas, who Obama's posse met with during his presidential campaign.  Let's not forget his first official call as President, either.

Liberals are crazy.  It's like a big incestuous group of dysfunctional individuals. 



But is it the Muslim Brotherhood connection, or are her and Hillary hooking up?

Either way, I'm glad my taxpayer money is going for her services.    




Hillary/Huma 2012?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dr.Drock said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should stay.
> 
> Aside from being crude, he's committed no crime and it seems like he didn't cheat on his wife, not in the physical sense.
> 
> The only reason the D's were calling for him to step down is he was a point man, a noisey leader of the group and they know NY will elect another (D) w/o batting an eye.
> 
> His wife Huma should run.  She'd get the sympathy vote, the race vote and the muslim vote handed to her.  All she would have to do is get a very small amount of people to support what she stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character and image of the company (in this case gov't) you work for matters.  Most people in most lines of work would be canned if this kind of stuff were well known to coworkers.
Click to expand...


Sure.

But this is inconsistant of the Dem party.

Weiner sent pics of himself to a vast array of women and the Dems want him out.
Clinton was getting some strange, with his staff, and there was no call for him to step down by the Dems.

Ones not a crime. [unless he knowing sent them to underage girls]
The other is sexual harrassment.

Why is there no spin or reports from France that this is normal of men in power?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I think that the cross-dressing pic was kinda the final straw.  At that point, how could you take  the man serious.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

lol! Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. And then there's the underage girls. I'm telling you,this dude could end up in prison. There is definitely more to this scandal.


----------



## Trajan

breaking-

Weiner to resign after 'sexting' scandal, source says

Weiner to resign after 'sexting' scandal, source says - CNN.com


----------



## whitehall

How would you like to be a fly on the wall when Weiner's wife talked with Bubba Bill's wife about their husbands' "problems"? The double standard between parties is becoming evident. Somehow republicans are supposed to be the party of family values and morality while democrats...well you know.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. What a mess. lol!


----------



## Trajan

well,  all  is not lost-

*Macmillan is searching for a sausage sponsor.*

9:50am Wednesday 15th June 2011

MACMILLAN is searching for a sausage sponsor.

The Cirencester charity is seeking financial backing for hundreds of sausages to be served at its annual bangers and mash quiz in October.

The event will be held at Bingham Hall, Cirencester to raise funds for cancer sufferers through its quiz teams and supper.

Chairman Jenny Jarvis is appealing for financial help with the 700 sausages that will be served to participants along with mash, gravy and onions or baked beans on the night. 

more length  at-
Macmillan is searching for a sausage sponsor. &#40;From Wilts and Gloucestershire Standard)

he could use the break, go abroad, measure himself against the world...


----------



## saveliberty

I broke it 7 minutes ago...

hee hee

Okay loons, even WEINER realizes he can't be effective in the job now.


----------



## Provocateur

Damn.  Weiner resignation at 2 Eastern.

Mediscare nonsense amped up at 2:15.


Don't do it Tony!


----------



## Trajan

LibocalypseNow said:


> Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. What a mess. lol!



and of course that effing scag gloria alldread is representing her...

hey, whatever DID happen  to ole Nicki Diaz??


----------



## Trajan

saveliberty said:


> I broke it 7 minutes ago...
> 
> hee hee
> 
> Okay loons, even WEINER realizes he can't be effective in the job now.



well of course he can't, not if you broke it..


----------



## saveliberty

New York was losing a seat anyways.  Now they can redraw district lines and just can one more.


----------



## saveliberty

Of course, this just means we are one step closer to the next sex scandal.  Wonder how we will treat that one.


----------



## iggy pop

Headlines it todays news -

No more Weiner for NY


----------



## Provocateur

LibocalypseNow said:


> Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. What a mess. lol!



What a joke.  


I hope the whore gets nothing.  Harassed?  Please.  Mentioning "package" to a porn star, who has a two day nude gig coming up this week?

How many times did he suggest she lie?  Once?


Gloria A. has become the lowest form of an ambulance chaser.


----------



## blastoff

whitehall said:


> How would you like to be a fly on the wall when Weiner's wife talked with Bubba Bill's wife about their husbands' "problems"? The double standard between parties is becoming evident. Somehow republicans are supposed to be the party of family values and morality while democrats...well you know.



Definitely would have been a good wall to be on.  

But the best wall ever IMO would have been to be present when someone had to tell Slick Willie, after he wagged his finger at the world and lied his ass off, that lovely Monica was claiming he jizzed all over her dress and, guess what, she never had it cleaned!!!  I'd pay a lot for a pic of his face the instant that news hit him.


----------



## FuelRod

Is Weiner shrinking from his earlier statements regarding resignation?


----------



## Two Thumbs

LibocalypseNow said:


> lol! Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. And then there's the underage girls. I'm telling you,this dude could end up in prison. There is definitely more to this scandal.



I did not have text with that woman!


----------



## Jack Fate

I watched a video of the porn star.  She's very talented.

I see the porn star has Gloria Alred by her side.  That snarky bitch probably wears a strap-on to court.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

He even managed to creep a Porn Star out. Now that's CREEEEEEEEPY!!!...


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Man if you can creep a Porn Star out,you knowz yuze one creepy mofo...


----------



## boedicca

He can always use the Costanza Cold Water Excuse.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Provocateur said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. What a mess. lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke.
> 
> 
> I hope the whore gets nothing.  Harassed?  Please.  Mentioning "package" to a porn star, who has a two day nude gig coming up this week?
> 
> How many times did he suggest she lie?  Once?
> 
> 
> Gloria A. has become the lowest form of an ambulance chaser.
Click to expand...


Exactly... the woman makes a living off guys jerking off in her face... palease.

As for Gloria... you know you've hit rock bottom when that attention whore attaches herself to you.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I wonder if Ginger Lee, after a long day at the office, says "wow, i couldn't eat another thing"?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ginger Lee must have thought her reputation was being sullied by being associated unfairly with a Beltway politician. 

I mean how low can you get.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

mudwhistle said:


> Ginger Lee must have thought her reputation was being sullied by being associated unfairly with a Beltway politician.
> 
> I mean how low can you get.



Well she did demand his resignation. Lets be honest,if you can creep a Porn Star out,you know you're pretty messed up. This dude is just plain weird. Scary weird.


----------



## ba1614

LibocalypseNow said:


> lol! Now the Porn Star is suing the Weiner Man. He told her to lie and apparently harassed her. And then there's the underage girls. I'm telling you,this dude could end up in prison. There is definitely more to this scandal.



Undoubtedly a movie deal in the works as well. I think the best screenwriters would be hard pressed to script anything this fucked up, and the pornstar, lol, yes icing on the cake.


----------



## Jack Fate

BUT.......Sarah Palin is stupid........


----------



## del




----------



## iggy pop

mudwhistle said:


> Ginger Lee must have thought her reputation was being sullied by being associated unfairly with a Beltway politician.
> 
> I mean how low can you get.



Watch the boost in video sales she gets from this.  Her stuff is all over online now.


----------



## McDowell's

del said:


>



I like. Although a skeleton of a horse probably would have been more accurate.


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


>



Gross UNDERestimation of our abilities.  

Weiner withdrawals, unfulfilled in his lust for power.

(sample, no charge)


----------



## Wolfmoon

For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. 

*Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *


----------



## saveliberty

You mustard Weiner's hotdog act has catsup with him.  Many are relishing the grilling he is under, bun don't expect the the worst is over for this brat.


----------



## Provocateur

Wolfmoon said:


> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *



Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.  

That would be classic if he was reelected.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Provocateur said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea! I would donate to his campaign fund. I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
Click to expand...

 
I'm so glad you approve of my idea. That would be sure to sink Obama and provide the masses weeks of entertainment.  I might even send Anthony a check myself.  Let's hope the fish take the bait.    They'll go down hook, line and sinker!


----------



## mal

Rep. Anthony Wiener Scandal: Obama Ups Pressure | Video - ABC News

Obama puts Pressure on Wiener... Take II.



peace...


----------



## DaGoose

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's about dam time.



Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......

"crickets" 

.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about dam time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......
> 
> "crickets"
> 
> .
Click to expand...


As far as I'm concerned anyone of low moral fiber shouldn't be in congress regardless of party. Period


----------



## DaGoose

Grampa Murked U said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about dam time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......
> 
> "crickets"
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned anyone of low moral fiber shouldn't be in congress regardless of party. Period
Click to expand...


By whose definition?

If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.

I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.  

.


----------



## MikeK

I'm hoping Weiner's aggressive style of representation will serve as inspiration to other Democrats in the House.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......
> 
> "crickets"
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned anyone of low moral fiber shouldn't be in congress regardless of party. Period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


First of all this thread didn't slam Weiner. My posts anyways. 
Second of all I just said none of them belong there if they conduct themselves like a horny teenager. 
Thirdly I am no hypocrite as I represent no one but me. 
What more do you want?


----------



## MarcATL

Provocateur said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
Click to expand...


Why?

For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.

If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.

Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.


----------



## Bill Angel

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I think that the cross-dressing pic was kinda the final straw.  At that point, how could you take  the man serious.



What do you think of this image of Senator Al Franken?





I guess Rep Anthony Weiner just isn't as talented as Al Franken, but that would not seem sufficient grounds for forcing him from continuing to serve in the US House of Representatives.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Anthony Weiner and wife have just emerged. He walked stooped and was with Mrs. Weiner. He looked like a cowering dog with his tail between his legs. He's set to resign at the top of this hour in about 15 minutes.

Update:  

He now has left his apartment and is going alone to the building where he will give his resignation speech in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Steve Hanson

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
Click to expand...


Then why did Obama ask him to step down?


----------



## Wolfmoon

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea! I would donate to his campaign fund. I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
Click to expand...

 
Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!


----------



## DaGoose

Grampa Murked U said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned anyone of low moral fiber shouldn't be in congress regardless of party. Period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all this thread didn't slam Weiner. My posts anyways.
> Second of all I just said none of them belong there if they conduct themselves like a horny teenager.
> Thirdly I am no hypocrite as I represent no one but me.
> What more do you want?
Click to expand...


That part of my post about Vitter and the hypocritical wingnuts wasn't directed at you. It was just an observation. 

The only part directed at you was who should set the standards of morality that you want them to follow? 

Again..........If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.

.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all this thread didn't slam Weiner. My posts anyways.
> Second of all I just said none of them belong there if they conduct themselves like a horny teenager.
> Thirdly I am no hypocrite as I represent no one but me.
> What more do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That part of my post about Vitter and the hypocritical wingnuts wasn't directed at you. It was just an observation.
> 
> The only part directed at you was who should set the standards of morality that you want them to follow?
> 
> Again..........If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I believe the majority vote of the voters set the standard. 
Having said that the first line in the Houses coc and rules says...." always conduct yourself in a manner that is not unbecoming or unethical and represents the high standards of the house" 
That is a paraphrase as I don't remember the exact wording.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> * Democrat arrested*
> 
> 
> Stand Down comrades!
> 
> This is NOT Weiner; it is just another past favorite Democrat's arrest photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the lefties go nucking futz when a certain Republican chose to SMILE for the camera in his arrest photo?
> 
> (I thought it was a good idea at the time and said so.  I don't change that view now just because the fucking scumbag John Edwards is doing it.  Indeed, although he has all the morals and ethics of a rabid sewer rat, I am not convinced Edwards is even properly charged with a crime in his case.)
Click to expand...


That's a damn good looking mug shot though.  I wonder how he got them to allow him to give that big boyish grin?  And not a hair out of place as usual.


----------



## Jarhead

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all this thread didn't slam Weiner. My posts anyways.
> Second of all I just said none of them belong there if they conduct themselves like a horny teenager.
> Thirdly I am no hypocrite as I represent no one but me.
> What more do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That part of my post about Vitter and the hypocritical wingnuts wasn't directed at you. It was just an observation.
> 
> The only part directed at you was who should set the standards of morality that you want them to follow?
> 
> Again..........If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


you should be concerned about a congressperson who openly lies to the public in an effort to "not get caught".
Someone like that is the type that would give in to blackmail in an effort to "not be exposed"
Someone who may succumb to blackmail should not be exposed to sensitive material as it perttains to national security.

He needs to be expelled if he does not step down.

Morality? I agree...who the heck cares. They all have their issues....we all do.

But to lie to the public? One thing to lie as not to want to SCARE the public for no reason...but to lie in fear of "getting caught"?

Unacceptable.


----------



## auditor0007

Good, he and his ego package are gone.  Can we move on now?


----------



## boedicca

So, I'm watching the Weiner Resignation Event.  He hasn't shown up yet, but I really like the butterflies hanging from the ceiling.  Tres Festive!


----------



## DaGoose

auditor0007 said:


> Good, he and his ego package are gone.  Can we move on now?



You bet!! 

Let's move on to Vitter now..............

.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Weiner on the lose...

Set to resign huh...

shucks...


----------



## boedicca

Set to resign is a room decorated with BUTTERFLIES.

I like it.


----------



## boedicca

He's late.  How annoying.   But at least I have a nice double cappuccino to enjoy while watching The Show


----------



## boedicca

Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!


----------



## gautama

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all this thread didn't slam Weiner. My posts anyways.
> Second of all I just said none of them belong there if they conduct themselves like a horny teenager.
> Thirdly I am no hypocrite as I represent no one but me.
> What more do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That part of my post about Vitter and the hypocritical wingnuts wasn't directed at you. It was just an observation.
> 
> The only part directed at you was who should set the standards of morality that you want them to follow?
> 
> Again..........If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


DaShithead,

Your "observations" are those of a LIEberrhoid idiot who commits the error of comparing apples to chairs and thinks that his reasoning is not only honky dory, but eminently clever and creative.

In short, you are an unbelievably stupid fool with a mental disease that manifests itself as a LIEberrhoid Agenda.


----------



## MarcATL

Steve Hanson said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did Obama ask him to step down?
Click to expand...


When and where did Obama ASK Weiner to step down?

Note, liar, you didn't answer the question...you're just muddying the waters.

I await your proof. YouTube or a credible URL would suffice.

Thanks.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

They showed a clip of him crying like his name was John Boehner on the TV.

What is it with penile last names and crying?


----------



## Dr.House

DaGoose said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, he and his ego package are gone.  Can we move on now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!!
> 
> Let's move on to Vitter now..............
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You sick fucks are really hung up on Vitter...

Completely unrelated to your Weiner Boy...

At least your spinning and "Yeah, but what about the other guy" whining is marginally amusing..

You guys are definitely a freak show of epic fail proportions....lol


----------



## MarcATL

Wolfmoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea! I would donate to his campaign fund. I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
Click to expand...

State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.

Remember...be specific.

Specific.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, he and his ego package are gone.  Can we move on now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!!
> 
> Let's move on to Vitter now..............
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sick fucks are really hung up on Vitter...
> 
> Completely unrelated to your Weiner Boy...
> 
> At least your spinning and "Yeah, but what about the other guy" whining is marginally amusing..
> 
> You guys are definitely a freak show of epic fail proportions....lol
Click to expand...

But but but bush kept gitmo open so its ok that obama is doing it no matter what he promised.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the face of the party.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
Click to expand...


It depends on what type of pics he sent to that 17 year old girl......he could have broken a law.


----------



## MarcATL

boedicca said:


> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!



You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  his comment won't have any bearing on his running again unless he says it when he runs.


----------



## Dr.House

Provocateur said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you who are sad that Anthony Weiner is stepping down and you dont think he should resign, I have an idea for you. *Have Anthony Weiner run in the upcoming emergency election to fill his position!** *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea!  I would donate to his campaign fund.  I would love the liberals to be stuck with him as the *face of the party*.
> 
> That would be classic if he was reelected.
Click to expand...




Dick Face of the Party...


----------



## Provocateur

MarcATL said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> For you so-called States Rights believers and so-called Law Believers, you sure have a funny way of showing it.
> 
> If that were to happen it would be his CONSTITUENTS that voted him back and and them alone, nothing to do with Obama.
> 
> Keep in mind, he has broken NO laws, unlike Vitter, Ensign and Larry "Tap, Tap, Tap!" Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
Click to expand...


I hope he runs.  I'll send him some campaign money.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
Click to expand...


that was a joke.... you know that, right?  Wearing women's clothes doesnt make a man gay and doesn't even make him a  transvestite.


----------



## MarcATL

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  *not sure it would carry weight for his running again.*
Click to expand...


Thank you!!

Let me un-rightwing your statements. It absolutely carries no weight. None. Zero. Zilch. Nada.


----------



## Provocateur

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
Click to expand...


You smell like desperation.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  *not sure it would carry weight for his running again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Let me un-rightwing your statements. It absolutely carries no weight. None. Zero. Zilch. Nada.
Click to expand...

ok.  I'll change it myself.


----------



## MarcATL

Provocateur said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he runs.  I'll send him some campaign money.
Click to expand...


By all means, please support this Liberal Warrior.

So how many are you good for shelling out?


----------



## boedicca

He's HEEERERRREEE


----------



## MarcATL

Provocateur said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You smell like desperation.
Click to expand...


The hag batch requested a patsy in drag...I simply provided her with one.

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## elvis

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  his comment won't have any bearing on his running again unless he says it when he runs.
Click to expand...


is that better?


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother ever tell you two wrongs don't make a right?  If you feel so strongly about the other politicians wrong doings form a committee and go after them.  I will support you!
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  not sure it would carry weight for his running again.
Click to expand...


Agreed...

He should have stayed on and let them try him in the house ethics panel...  Weiner is a pussy...

I hope he runs for political office again...  The opponent's campaign ads would be a fucking riot....  I might even donate to that cause...lol


----------



## gautama

DaGoose said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, he and his ego package are gone.  Can we move on now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet!!
> 
> Let's move on to Vitter now..............
> 
> .
Click to expand...


DaShithead,

Howzabout the Whoremaster JFK, and his posthumous removal from Presidency.

Or his bro, the Dem's ICON OF MORALITY.....the Chappaquidick Murderer....may he roast in hell and just demote the MONUMENTAL ARSEHOLE a tad....

Or, better still .....the PC Saint...The Whoremaster par excellence...MLK, whose files at the FBI are YARDS THICK detailing his specialization in HUNDREDS of white prostitutes..... who got a National Holiday named after him, replacing the Father of our Country, "the dead white man", George Washington.

Howzabout, booting this PC Saint MLK from that honour, and restoring that National Holiday to the Father of Our Country, George Washington ???

Howzabout that, you LIEberrhoid Piece of Shit ????


----------



## Provocateur

A campaign speech.  Interesting.


----------



## Jarhead

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a joke.... you know that, right?  Wearing women's clothes doesnt make a man gay and doesn't even make him a  transvestite.
Click to expand...


No...but it sure as heck makes me feel pretty


----------



## MarcATL

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a joke.... you know that, right?  Wearing women's clothes doesnt make a man gay and doesn't even make him a  transvestite.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about gay?!??

I sure didn't.

Anyway, your statements should be directed to boadicca...that's the only person bringing up drag and bras into the discussion.


----------



## Provocateur

He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.


----------



## boedicca

"Most importantly so that I can heal from the damage I caused."

That's his most important reason for resigning - typical self-absorbed politician.


----------



## FuelRod

MarcATL said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  *not sure it would carry weight for his running again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Let me un-rightwing your statements. It absolutely carries no weight. None. Zero. Zilch. Nada.
Click to expand...


Along with everything the President says.


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  not sure it would carry weight for his running again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> He should have stayed on and let them try him in the house ethics panel...  Weiner is a pussy...
> 
> I hope he runs for political office again...  The opponent's campaign ads would be a fucking riot....  I might even donate to that cause...lol
Click to expand...


I don't see why any of this stuff is relevant.  If he sent such pictures to the 17 year old...  yeah.  that's serious shit.  but that hasn't been shown as of yet.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I hope he's wearing the bra and tights drag outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this patsy flirting with that palooka...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a joke.... you know that, right?  Wearing women's clothes doesnt make a man gay and doesn't even make him a  transvestite.
Click to expand...


Except in Dante's case....


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with him running again.  He shouldn't be resigning today.  Obama's comment "I'd resign if it was me" carries some weight when it comes to his resignation.  not sure it would carry weight for his running again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> He should have stayed on and let them try him in the house ethics panel...  Weiner is a pussy...
> 
> I hope he runs for political office again...  The opponent's campaign ads would be a fucking riot....  I might even donate to that cause...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why any of this stuff is relevant.  If he sent such pictures to the 17 year old...  yeah.  that's serious shit.  but that hasn't been shown as of yet.
Click to expand...


Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...
> 
> He should have stayed on and let them try him in the house ethics panel...  Weiner is a pussy...
> 
> I hope he runs for political office again...  The opponent's campaign ads would be a fucking riot....  I might even donate to that cause...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why any of this stuff is relevant.  If he sent such pictures to the 17 year old...  yeah.  that's serious shit.  but that hasn't been shown as of yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
Click to expand...


does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.


----------



## MarcATL

Provocateur said:


> He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.



I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> "Most importantly so that I can heal from the damage I caused."
> 
> That's his most important reason for resigning - typical self-absorbed politician.



I agree. 90 percent of politicians are self-absorbed.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why any of this stuff is relevant.  If he sent such pictures to the 17 year old...  yeah.  that's serious shit.  but that hasn't been shown as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
Click to expand...


I don't know...


----------



## boedicca

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why any of this stuff is relevant.  If he sent such pictures to the 17 year old...  yeah.  that's serious shit.  but that hasn't been shown as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
Click to expand...



The very first house rule is that a member is not do anything which reflects negatively on the creditability of the House.

Weiner's lies and behavior violated this rule.

From Popst #1226:



boedicca said:


> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick
Click to expand...


Probably a pissed off constituent...  There are a lot of them around...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh the irony of Weiner getting the Weiner in his rear from the crowd as he leaves. Poetic


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...
Click to expand...


i dont know either but my guess is no.  I don't see how this texting incident interferes with his ability to do his job.


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a pissed off constituent...  There are a lot of them around...
Click to expand...


How the heck would you know?

Have you even been to NYC?


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The very first house rule is that a member is not do anything which reflects negatively on the creditability of the House.
> 
> Weiner's lies and behavior violated this rule.
> 
> From Popst #1226:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so..... what about Vitter?


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a pissed off constituent...  There are a lot of them around...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck would you know?
> 
> Have you even been to NYC?
Click to expand...


Often, dumbfuck...


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics is relevant...  That's why the House has ethics rules....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The very first house rule is that a member is not do anything which reflects negatively on the creditability of the House.
> 
> Weiner's lies and behavior violated this rule.
> 
> From Popst #1226:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

then half the congressmen of each party should resign.....


----------



## peach174

He gives a whole new meaning to the word Dickhead, doesn't he?


----------



## Foxfyre

Weiner just announced his resignation from Congress.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know either but my guess is no.  I don't see how this texting incident interferes with his ability to do his job.
Click to expand...


Is it unethical to send pix and sexual messages to women other than your wife and then lie about you being "hacked"?  My guess is a House Ethics Panel would have said yes...

The distraction is probably not an interference in his ability to be an "0bama Yes Man"...


----------



## boedicca

elvis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> does it say no one is allowed to cheat on their spouses?  Answer this question by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first house rule is that a member is not do anything which reflects negatively on the creditability of the House.
> 
> Weiner's lies and behavior violated this rule.
> 
> From Popst #1226:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in violation of the House Ethics Rules:
> 
> _ETHICS MANUAL THE CODE OF OFFICIAL CONDUCT House Rule XLIII
> * * *
> 
> 1. A Member, officer, or employee of the House of Representatives shall conduct himself at all times in a manner which shall reflect creditably on the House of Representatives. _
> 
> http://www.house.gov/house/Ethics/Ethicforward.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so..... what about Vitter?
Click to expand...




Vitter has been brought up ad nauseum in this thread by the Weiner Apologists.

Here's the difference:

- Vitter's behavior was something from years ago.  He stopped it.  His wife knew about it and forgave him.  By the time it became public knowledge, the statue of limitations had expired.   His behavior was also right about the same time as Clinton's - and the big excuse of that era was Everybody Lies About Sex and it's a Private Family Matter.    Vitter admitted it and apologized.

- Weiner's behavior was ongoing at the time he was outed as a tweet perv.   He engaged in a campaign of lies involving hackers and blaming an innocent online journalist.  He coached some of the women to lie.  He could not confirm that all of his online sext partners were adults.  The contemporary comparison is Chris Lee, who resigned within hours.

I would have preferred for Vitter to resign at the time, but it is old news now.  If you wish to go through a witch hunt purge to get rid of all appalling members of Congress, then let's start with Rangel, Waters, and Frank.  What they've done to the country is Far Worse than either Weiner or Vitter has done.


----------



## Gadawg73

CNN and Fox have just reported that Weiner will sign a lucrative reality TV show that will begin filming next month. Celebrity Sausage is soliciting advertising at this moment. Bill Clinton, John Edwards, Mark Sanford, John Ensign, Eliot Spitzer, Larry Craig and Mark Foley are making guest appearances. 
Terms and conditions of the contract unavailable at this time.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very first house rule is that a member is not do anything which reflects negatively on the creditability of the House.
> 
> Weiner's lies and behavior violated this rule.
> 
> From Popst #1226:
> 
> 
> 
> so..... what about Vitter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter has been brought up ad nauseum in this thread by the Weiner Apologists.
> 
> Here's the difference:
> 
> - Vitter's behavior was something from years ago.  He stopped it.  His wife knew about it and forgave him.  By the time it became public knowledge, the statue of limitations had expired.   His behavior was also right about the same time as Clinton's - and the big excuse of that era was Everybody Lies About Sex and it's a Private Family Matter.    Vitter admitted it and apologized.
> 
> - Weiner's behavior was ongoing at the time he was outed as a tweet perv.   He engaged in a campaign of lies involving hackers and blaming an innocent online journalist.  He coached some of the women to lie.  He could not confirm that all of his online sext partners were adults.  The contemporary comparison is Chris Lee, who resigned within hours.
> 
> I would have preferred for Vitter to resign at the time, but it is old news now.  If you wish to go through a witch hunt purge to get rid of all appalling members of Congress, then let's start with Rangel, Waters, and Frank.  What they've done to the country is Far Worse than either Weiner or Vitter has done.
Click to expand...


i'm sure it was brought up.  but i didn't wanna go through 3500 posts to find it.  Hope you'll understand.    Having an ethics committee in Congress is like having a cultural sensitivity committee in the Ku Klux Klan.  
what constitutes a violation of the code you mentioned earlier?  who determines that?  it seems to me, the media has determined it in this instance.


----------



## boedicca

I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:

1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.

2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.

Weiner is in category #2.   

I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).   

As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.


----------



## boedicca

I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:

1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.

2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.

Weiner is in category #2.   

I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).   

As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.


----------



## Wolfmoon

I'm sad... We don't have Weiner Boi to kick around anymore, NEXT.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I don't care who gets thrown out on their ass at this point. Personally, I'd love to start all over and pick new Reps and Senators with TERM LIMITS so that this SHIT never happens again. The Founders NEVER intended for government to become a way of life and to get rich, serving SELF.  Our whole system is in the shitter.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:
> 
> 1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.
> 
> 2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.
> 
> Weiner is in category #2.
> 
> I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).
> 
> As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.


see if the above is true,  this committee is acting in opposition to democracy.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Anthony Weiner his resignation speech today 6-16-2011

approx. 5 minutes.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v5rNG2hOMY"]YouTube - &#x202a;Anthony Weiner his resignation speech today 6-16-2011&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

elvis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:
> 
> 1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.
> 
> 2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.
> 
> Weiner is in category #2.
> 
> I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).
> 
> As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> see if the above is true,  this committee is acting in opposition to democracy.
Click to expand...




Congress has acted in opposition to democracy for ages.


----------



## Gadawg73

boedicca said:


> I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:
> 
> 1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.
> 
> 2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.
> 
> Weiner is in category #2.
> 
> I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).
> 
> As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.



Ivy League credentials do not do anyone that shows their meat on the internet any good.
Maybe in the 60s but not now.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Ethics Probes have two purposes:
> 
> 1.  To buy time and delay consequences for favored, protected members.
> 
> 2.  To put pressure on unfavored members to resign right away.
> 
> Weiner is in category #2.
> 
> I noted earlier in this thread that Weiner's lack of Ivy League Lawyer status put him at a disadvantage.  His state school middle class background is something that the Ruling Elite disdains (recall how Palin is ridiculed for going to third tier schools).
> 
> As long as Weiner was useful to the Ruling Elite, they let him play the game.  But once he became an embarrassment, they abandoned him.  I doubt he would have been forced to resign if he were a Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> see if the above is true,  this committee is acting in opposition to democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has acted in opposition to democracy for ages.
Click to expand...


.....and we tolerate it.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick
Click to expand...


Seems to have been a satellite radio program trying to get attention.

Just heard it on the radio news blurb.

They were saying "Yeah!!!" the instant he said he'll be stepping down.

LOL!!!
 

Too funny.


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a pissed off constituent...  There are a lot of them around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck would you know?
> 
> Have you even been to NYC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often, dumbfuck...
Click to expand...


So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck would you know?
> 
> Have you even been to NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often, dumbfuck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
Click to expand...


Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?


----------



## boedicca

elvis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> see if the above is true,  this committee is acting in opposition to democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has acted in opposition to democracy for ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....and we tolerate it.
Click to expand...



Not all of us do.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment? 

Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.


----------



## elvis

boedicca said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has acted in opposition to democracy for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and we tolerate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us do.
Click to expand...


well..  it continues to happen.


----------



## peach174

When he got caught he should not have lied about it.
Lying and trying to brush it aside is why he had to resign.
Had he admmitted it and then said he needed to go to rehab, then he could have kept his job.


----------



## elvis

peach174 said:


> When he got caught he should not have lied about it.
> Lying and trying to brush it aside is why he had to resign.
> Had he admmitted it and then said he needed to go to rehab, then he could have kept his job.



so anytime a congressman lies, (s)he should resign?


----------



## boedicca

elvis said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and we tolerate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well..  it continues to happen.
Click to expand...



Well....duh.

And that is why this country has declined.


----------



## whitehall

Think the weener's constituents want him to stay? Listen closely to his resignation speech and you can hear shouts of "bye bye pervert" in the background.


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Often, dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
Click to expand...


I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!


----------



## Liability

elvis said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he got caught he should not have lied about it.
> Lying and trying to brush it aside is why he had to resign.
> Had he admmitted it and then said he needed to go to rehab, then he could have kept his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so anytime a congressman lies, (s)he should resign?
Click to expand...


MENTAL IMAGE:

The Halls of Congress are EMPTY.


----------



## Provocateur

MarcATL said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's being heckled.  Tossing someone out yelling Pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that dissenter was bussed in by The Armey of Dick
Click to expand...


Oops.  From the Howard Stern Show.


Now let me google what state Howard Stern broadcasts out of...




You are just never correct.


----------



## elvis

Uh oh .  Now you've done it, House.  Marc is swearing in ebonics again.


----------



## MarcATL

whitehall said:


> Think the weener's constituents want him to stay? Listen closely to his resignation speech and you can hear shouts of "bye bye pervert" in the background.



Listen even closer and you'll hear the REAL guys saying "That guy's not with us, that's guy's not with us!!"

They were from a RW radio show...again, bupkiss!

lol


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!
Click to expand...


You are an asshole who fancies yourself as a reincarnation of Malcolm Ex-Lax, mudda-duckah.


----------



## westwall

Wolfmoon said:


> Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment?
> 
> Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.






Oh, she'll be dumping him in a few days methinks.  She doesn't need him one iota.  She's smart, she's beautiful, and she's got the Clinton camp to draw on.  She's gone.  I do feel sorry for her though.  She's spent her entire public life out of the public eye and now she is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight by this dweeb.


----------



## Provocateur

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Often, dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
Click to expand...


Good afternoon Dr. House.

The heckler was from New York.


----------



## elvis

westwall said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment?
> 
> Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she'll be dumping him in a few days methinks.  She doesn't need him one iota.  She's smart, she's beautiful, and she's got the Clinton camp to draw on.  She's gone.  I do feel sorry for her though.  She's spent her entire public life out of the public eye and now she is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight by this dweeb.
Click to expand...

she really is gorgeous.  I don't know what the fuck weiner was thinking.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Just saying...

*A Fearless Advocate for Justice and Equality*

Gloria Allred is the most famous woman attorney practicing law in the nation today, a tireless and successful advocate whose high-profile legal battles on behalf of victims whose rights have been violated have led to many landmark precedent-setting court decisions and hundreds of millions of dollars which she has won for her clients.


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment?
> 
> Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she'll be dumping him in a few days methinks.  She doesn't need him one iota.  She's smart, she's beautiful, and she's got the Clinton camp to draw on.  She's gone.  I do feel sorry for her though.  She's spent her entire public life out of the public eye and now she is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight by this dweeb.
Click to expand...



It's somewhat telling that she wasn't there, but there is a plausible reason why.

She did just arrive from an international trip last night. Weiner and Huma had not even seen each other since the Drama Began.   She likely spent the night crying her eyes out, and felt horrible this am.   Combine that with being pregnant, and she probably did not feel up for any additional drama.

I'm not going to read too much into her absence until they actually make a public appearance together.


----------



## syrenn

Just my thoughts

He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
He didn't lie under oath. 

He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do. 

The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife. 


That being said...he was beyond stupid.


----------



## syrenn

.


----------



## peach174

elvis said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he got caught he should not have lied about it.
> Lying and trying to brush it aside is why he had to resign.
> Had he admitted it and then said he needed to go to rehab, then he could have kept his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so anytime a congressman lies, (s)he should resign?
Click to expand...


Let's just totally forget what I said eh?
Lying and trying to still get away with something you did wrong then yes , you need to resign.


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.



I don't disagree, but I can't say I EVER wanted him to truly stick it out!

<<Barrrrump.>>


----------



## xsited1

Are we sure Huma is pregnant?


----------



## Wolfmoon

_"she really is gorgeous. I don't know what the fuck weiner was thinking."_

Weiner was probably thinking, "I ain't getting any, phooey with that I'm going hunting."


----------



## Wolfmoon

xsited1 said:


> Are we sure Huma is pregnant?


 
Hillary probably told her to say that to make everyone feel sorry for Weiner.


----------



## syrenn

Liability said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I can't say I EVER wanted him to truly stick it out!
> 
> <<Barrrrump.>>
Click to expand...


Im not fan of his either. But his transgressions are small compared to others. 

Do i think that politicians should never lie...you bet. But they ALL lie.


----------



## elvis

Wolfmoon said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure Huma is pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary probably told her to say that to make everyone feel sorry for Weiner.
Click to expand...


such a strategy would backfire.


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!
Click to expand...


I don't share personal info, but if you think all of his constituents are happy with him then you are just a clueless dumbfuck...


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't share personal info, but if you think all of his constituents are happy with him then you are just a clueless dumbfuck...
Click to expand...


wait.  I thought you were in Princeton.


----------



## Dr.House

xsited1 said:


> Are we sure Huma is pregnant?



The question is:  "Is it Weiner's kid or is it Hillary's?"....lol


----------



## xsited1

Wolfmoon said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure Huma is pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary probably told her to say that to make everyone feel sorry for Weiner.
Click to expand...


That's my hunch.  I hope she isn't pregnant.


----------



## Wolfmoon

boedicca said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment?
> 
> Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she'll be dumping him in a few days methinks. She doesn't need him one iota. She's smart, she's beautiful, and she's got the Clinton camp to draw on. She's gone. I do feel sorry for her though. She's spent her entire public life out of the public eye and now she is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight by this dweeb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's somewhat telling that she wasn't there, but there is a plausible reason why.
> 
> She did just arrive from an international trip last night. Weiner and Huma had not even seen each other since the Drama Began. She likely spent the night crying her eyes out, and felt horrible this am. Combine that with being pregnant, and she probably did not feel up for any additional drama.
> 
> I'm not going to read too much into her absence until they actually make a public appearance together.
Click to expand...

 
They were seen together today, she had on a blazer and wearing jeans and was walking and looking just fine. I think they were going into their appartment building. Then a while later Weiner came out without her got into his car and drove to resign.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't share personal info, but if you think all of his constituents are happy with him then you are just a clueless dumbfuck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait.  I thought you were in Princeton.
Click to expand...


The character Dr. House is....


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't share personal info, but if you think all of his constituents are happy with him then you are just a clueless dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait.  I thought you were in Princeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The character Dr. House is....
Click to expand...


yeah.  i know


----------



## Trajan

iggy pop said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Lee must have thought her reputation was being sullied by being associated unfairly with a Beltway politician.
> 
> I mean how low can you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the boost in video sales she gets from this.  Her stuff is all over online now.
Click to expand...


and you know this how?


----------



## Foxfyre

The bottom line is that a person's private life should be private.  Posting your private life on a public page of Twitter or Facebook or USMB or any social network, however, pretty much eliminates the concept of privacy.

Those who send private communications to me via any medium can depend on me keeping those communications private and I trust those I send private messages to do the same.  Neverthless I don't put anything in those communications that would seriously embarrass or compromise me, my family, or anybody I care about if that trust should be broken.

And if I'm careless enough to post what I intended to be a PM on an open thread, I have nobody to blame but myself.

But whether they have a D or an R after their names, I would like to think that those we entrust with the people's treasury, protection, and general welfare would be people of honor, honesty, integrity, character.  I would like for them to have sufficent morals that they do not put themselves in the position of being subject to blackmail or extortion or being caught in embarrassing lies that undermine the people's trust and confidence.


----------



## Trajan

elvis said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure Huma is pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary probably told her to say that to make everyone feel sorry for Weiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such a strategy would backfire.
Click to expand...


hell yeah ..it backfired on Palin....


----------



## Trajan

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does your being a glorified NYC tourist make you an expert on Weiner's constituents??!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your being a glorified assfucker make you an expert on Weiner's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived, worked and played in NYC for over a decade mudda-sucka...I think I have clue!!
Click to expand...


sooo your a wanna be...why am I not surprised............


----------



## Trajan

elvis said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the little woman? Didn't Mrs. Weiner want her 5 minutes of fame in her Stand-By-Her-Man moment?
> 
> Just wait until the 6 women sue Little Anthony and start draining her bank account. We'll see how much in love she is, their money is joint at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, she'll be dumping him in a few days methinks.  She doesn't need him one iota.  She's smart, she's beautiful, and she's got the Clinton camp to draw on.  She's gone.  I do feel sorry for her though.  She's spent her entire public life out of the public eye and now she is thrust unwillingly into the spotlight by this dweeb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she really is gorgeous.  I don't know what the fuck weiner was thinking.
Click to expand...


yea well...syrenns hot too (AA too) ,  but I cheat on her all the time.....


----------



## FuelRod

Democrats too hard on Weiner?

Pelosi, other Democrats seek to quickly move on from Weiner affair - latimes.com


----------



## westwall

syrenn said:


> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.






he did however attempt to impugn Breitbart and tried to make the claim that Breitbart had hacked his (Weiners) Twitter account (which is illegal), so he was in actual fact attacking someone when he knew it was him who did it.   That is the point where i felt he had to go.

I don't like Breitbart for the most part but when a person knowingly presents false information on a national news program (CNN's Wolf Blitzer show) that goes far, far over the line.

Anyone who would resort to that will do far more if pressured.


----------



## FuelRod

syrenn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I can't say I EVER wanted him to truly stick it out!
> 
> <<Barrrrump.>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not fan of his either. But his transgressions are small compared to others.
> 
> Do i think that politicians should never lie...you bet. But they ALL lie.
Click to expand...


It's not the only thing of his small compared to others.


----------



## Foxfyre

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did however attempt to impugn Breitbart and tried to make the claim that Breitbart had hacked his (Weiners) Twitter account (which is illegal), so he was in actual fact attacking someone when he knew it was him who did it.   That is the point where i felt he had to go.
> 
> I don't like Breitbart for the most part but when a person knowingly presents false information on a national news program (CNN's Wolf Blitzer show) that goes far, far over the line.
> 
> Anyone who would resort to that will do far more if pressured.
Click to expand...


That alone should make a person unfit for Congress or any position of authority or responsibility.  The salacious side of us wants to focus on the moral terpitude, most especially when Weiner's apologists shrug that off with "it was his own private business" and/or "everybody does it."

But public accusation of another person of a crime that you know he or she did not commit, or publically attempting to falsely smear that person's reputation, most especially when it is to save your own ass, should not be tolerated by anybody.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Well....the *Teabaggers* surely were well-represented at.....



> ....*his Resignation*.


----------



## Liability

Well, the shitheads are less well represented in the halls of Congress at this moment.

Good.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The only reason Weiner resigned is that now, the House Ethics Committee will stop their investigation into his wrong doing. By resigning he avoids any further dirt they might dig up on him which could be more damaging to his future and political career and the Democratic Party.

Evidently hes still interested in Serving his country so, he says. By resigning he called off the Big Dogs. Now, if he can get past Gloria Allred and any other law suits he might come out of this unscathed. With time he could sweep it all under the rug and save whats left of his reputation and run of office in the future.

Anthony Weiner is Sen. Chuck Schumers God Son and he went to work for Schumer straight out of college. Politics is the only job hes ever done and I cant see Anthony Weiner giving it up at this point. Hes probably been schooled by the best and they have a strategy for him to revive his career down the road. We can only hope we've cut the head off the snake and it doesn't rise up again.


----------



## Neotrotsky

DaGoose said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about dam time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......
> 
> "crickets"
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Sure

Him and Barney Frank


----------



## peach174

Liability said:


> Well, the shitheads are less well represented in the halls of Congress at this moment.
> 
> Good.



Yep, 2 seats now one in AZ, and now N,Y.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

It's official


----------



## Neotrotsky

peach174 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the shitheads are less well represented in the halls of Congress at this moment.
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 2 seats now one in AZ, and now N,Y.
Click to expand...


NY is losing seats anyway

For some reason, people want to leave the state of Liberal Utopia


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ah, he's tucked his weiner between his legs and is skulking away.  Excellent.


----------



## xsited1

Funny.  When Weiner resigns at around 0:34 in the video, everybody cheers and one guy says, "bye-bye Pervert!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeM_6DHHg4U]Anthony Weiner Press Conference: Resignation Met With Lewd Heckles (06.16.11) [/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner will probably get a book deal out of this 







Or at least deals promoting products


----------



## boedicca

Good riddance.   As amusing as this situation is, it's time for Congress to deal with the Financial Mess.


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> Good riddance.   As amusing as this situation is, it's time for Congress to deal with the Financial Mess.



Yes, now that Weiner is yanked it is time to for the caucus to readjust.


----------



## Mad Scientist

xsited1 said:


> Funny.  When Weiner resigns at around 0:34 in the video, everybody cheers and one guy says, *"bye-bye Pervert!"*


----------



## boedicca

That was pretty funny.  There was a lot of noise - but I think somebody tried to shout out about Vitter.   One of the USMB moonbats must have made a personal appearance.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Intense

boedicca said:


> That was pretty funny.  There was a lot of noise - but I think somebody tried to shout out about Vitter.   One of the USMB moonbats must have made a personal appearance.



Howard Sterns boys. I heard on Lou Dobb's he needed sound bites for tomorrows show.


----------



## Liability

I thought I heard one of the goobers there asking FORMER Congresscritter Weiner how many inches he was -- or words to that effect.

The poor schlub can't even resign without getting heckled.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Liability said:


> I thought I heard one of the goobers there asking FORMER Congresscritter Weiner how many inches he was -- or words to that effect.
> 
> The poor schlub can't even resign without getting heckled.



Actually, they were asking if he was 7 inches (apparently, someone with too much time on their hands made a calculation).

Nope.......he's resigned people, that's a wrap.......

Put a condom on him, he's done.


----------



## elvis

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I heard one of the goobers there asking FORMER Congresscritter Weiner how many inches he was -- or words to that effect.
> 
> The poor schlub can't even resign without getting heckled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were asking if he was 7 inches (apparently, someone with too much time on their hands made a calculation).
> 
> Nope.......he's resigned people, that's a wrap.......
> 
> Put a condom on him, he's done.
Click to expand...


unfortunate.


----------



## Foxfyre

Neotrotsky said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the shitheads are less well represented in the halls of Congress at this moment.
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 2 seats now one in AZ, and now N,Y.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NY is losing seats anyway
> 
> For some reason, people want to leave the state of Liberal Utopia
Click to expand...


A Mercatus Center study published a few days ago generated a flurry of interest.  It is far too subjective, arbitrary, and complicated to be taken really seriously, but of the 50 states, it listed New York State as the least free.  High taxes, oppressive regulation, and increasing paternalism made it less free than California that was also right up there at the top.
New York Is The Least Free State, Study Finds (VIDEO)

If the American people continue to push back against ever more oppressive, intrusive, restrictive, and expensive government, I think we'll see more and more of the leftwing extremists like Anthony Weiner falling out of favor.

I doubt we can count on many of them hurrying the process along as Weiner has done though.


----------



## Dr.House

Technically, he's only "said" he is resigning...

It's not official until a letter from Weiner is read on the House floor...

That will probably happen tomorrow...


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I heard one of the goobers there asking FORMER Congresscritter Weiner how many inches he was -- or words to that effect.
> 
> The poor schlub can't even resign without getting heckled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were asking if he was 7 inches (apparently, someone with too much time on their hands made a calculation).
> 
> Nope.......he's resigned people, that's a wrap.......
> 
> Put a condom on him, he's done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunate.
Click to expand...


If you Tweet your meat, you must retreat....


----------



## Sallow

I called it.

He's out.


----------



## Uncensored2008

DaGoose said:


> Now I'm waiting to see you people call for Vitter's resignation......
> 
> "crickets"
> 
> .



As soon as you post the video of Vitter claiming to have been hacked and doing 20 minute interviews with the party media where he lies about the whole thing, I will.

I'm sure you can find it on YouTube, right?


----------



## driveby

Sissy ......


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.



I'm sure he will run again. Your shameful party will declare "After his triumphant rehabilitation from the disease that plagued him, the Weiner will again rise - standing at attention and ready to dive into the moist darkness on behalf of the people."


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Weiner will be back, bank on it.  he was one of the main players behind Obamacare.


----------



## Wolfmoon

xsited1 said:


> Funny. When Weiner resigns at around 0:34 in the video, everybody cheers and one guy says, "bye-bye Pervert!"
> 
> Anthony Weiner Press Conference: Resignation Met With Lewd Heckles (06.16.11)


 
His speech reminded me of a pageant acceptance speech. What an idiot! "You're gonna miss me when I'm gone. You won&#8217;t have the old Weiner to kick around anymore."  "I'LL BE BACK."


----------



## gautama

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did however attempt to impugn Breitbart and tried to make the claim that Breitbart had hacked his (Weiners) Twitter account (which is illegal), so he was in actual fact attacking someone when he knew it was him who did it.   That is the point where i felt he had to go.
> 
> I don't like Breitbart for the most part but when a person knowingly presents false information on a national news program (CNN's Wolf Blitzer show) that goes far, far over the line.
> 
> Anyone who would resort to that will do far more if pressured.
Click to expand...


Westballs,

You're a LIEberrhoid arsehole trying to assuage the damage done by a Righteous Knight of Truth, Breitbart, exposing a Wierdo Freako of the Obamarrhoid persuasion.

Your LIEberrhoid  Agenda of smearing those who expose TRUTHS is transparent & contemptible.


----------



## Trajan

NOW,  he has taken responsibility.


----------



## Ringel05

Congressman Weiner quits in lewd photo scandal - Yahoo! News


----------



## boedicca

Dr.House said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were asking if he was 7 inches (apparently, someone with too much time on their hands made a calculation).
> 
> Nope.......he's resigned people, that's a wrap.......
> 
> Put a condom on him, he's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you Tweet your meat, you must retreat....
Click to expand...




This is the best Epithet on L'Affiare Weiner of them all!


----------



## gautama

Trajan said:


> NOW,  he has taken responsibility.



Is doing something that you haven't any choice of doing taking "responsibility" ???


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ringel05 said:


> Congressman Weiner quits in lewd photo scandal - Yahoo! News



Anthony...the new spokesman for GoToMeeting.com!

Do More. Travel Less.
Enjoy the freedom of online meetings.
Sign up for a FREE TRIAL of GoToMeeting and discover how you can:
Demonstrate, present, collaborate  right from your PC or Mac®.
Save money with free VoIP and integrated phone conferencing.
Hold as many meetings as you want for as long as you want  for one low rate.
Take advantage of the easiest and most affordable Web-conferencing solution available.


----------



## Trajan

PoliticalChic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressman Weiner quits in lewd photo scandal - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony...the new spokesman for GoToMeeting.com!
> 
> Do More. Travel Less.
> Enjoy the freedom of online meetings.
> Sign up for a FREE TRIAL of GoToMeeting and discover how you can:
> Demonstrate, present, collaborate  right from your PC or Mac®.
> Save money with free VoIP and integrated phone conferencing.
> Hold as many meetings as you want for as long as you want  for one low rate.
> Take advantage of the easiest and most affordable Web-conferencing solution available.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

gautama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> He didn't kill anyone...or leave then to die/drown
> He didn't lie under oath.
> 
> He did lie when he got caught with his pants down.... like ever other man on earth is likely to do.
> 
> The only person who should care about what he did with his dick is his wife.
> 
> 
> That being said...he was beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did however attempt to impugn Breitbart and tried to make the claim that Breitbart had hacked his (Weiners) Twitter account (which is illegal), so he was in actual fact attacking someone when he knew it was him who did it.   That is the point where i felt he had to go.
> 
> I don't like Breitbart for the most part but when a person knowingly presents false information on a national news program (CNN's Wolf Blitzer show) that goes far, far over the line.
> 
> Anyone who would resort to that will do far more if pressured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westballs,
> 
> You're a LIEberrhoid arsehole trying to assuage the damage done by a Righteous Knight of Truth, Breitbart, exposing a Wierdo Freako of the Obamarrhoid persuasion.
> 
> Your LIEberrhoid  Agenda of smearing those who expose TRUTHS is transparent & contemptible.
Click to expand...






  What was that gotthemange?  I can't understand gibberish.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Haha the title gave me a laugh, thanks


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he will run again. Your shameful party will declare "After his triumphant rehabilitation from the disease that plagued him, the Weiner will again rise - standing at attention and ready to dive into the moist darkness on behalf of the people."
Click to expand...


There are ideologues on both sides of the aisle that will excuse almost any behavior as long as the person is on their side.  And those in the opposition are scum no matter what they do or don't do.

I didn't feel like cheering when Anthony Weiner resigned today however appropriate that resignation was.  I felt sad that a life and probably a marriage and a family was in shambles. I just can't celebrate that.

But I am sick to death of making excuses for people who have demonstrated such lack of character and judgment and believe the American people deserve better.

I think we should get past all the oneupmanship and the 'whose is blackest' game and start having higher expectations for all the people we put in high leadership positions no matter whether they have an R or a D after their names.


----------



## mudwhistle

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Weiner will be back, bank on it.  he was one of the main players behind Obamacare.



He's already planning his cum back.


----------



## mudwhistle

Foxfyre said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> State, specifically what would be the problem of Weiner running again, after stepping down, and specifically of how Obama has anything to do with that.
> 
> Remember...be specific.
> 
> Specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he will run again. Your shameful party will declare "After his triumphant rehabilitation from the disease that plagued him, the Weiner will again rise - standing at attention and ready to dive into the moist darkness on behalf of the people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are ideologues on both sides of the aisle that will excuse almost any behavior as long as the person is on their side.  And those in the opposition are scum no matter what they do or don't do.
> 
> I didn't feel like cheering when Anthony Weiner resigned today however appropriate that resignation was.  I felt sad that a life and probably a marriage and a family was in shambles. I just can't celebrate that.
> 
> But I am sick to death of making excuses for people who have demonstrated such lack of character and judgment and believe the American people deserve better.
> 
> I think we should get past all the oneupmanship and the 'whose is blackest' game *and start having higher expectations for all the people we put in high leadership positions no matter whether they have an R or a D after their names.*
Click to expand...


Yup.....and begin with the President.


----------



## boedicca

I must say that L'Affaire Weiner is one of the most Puntacular Events Evah!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ringel05 said:


> Congressman Weiner quits in lewd photo scandal - Yahoo! News



Rings, Rush had a great line today...he pointed out that it was weeks before the Democrat Party insisted that he resign...The porn star he wrote to called a press conference and Weiner quit the next day.
His conclusion: the porn industry has higher standards than the Democrat Party.


----------



## Zona

What happened, did Weiner pull out?


----------



## Robert

Ringel05 said:


> Congressman Weiner quits in lewd photo scandal - Yahoo! News




Ya the climax came early so he pulled out but was it in time?


----------



## Sallow

Zona said:


> What happened, did Weiner pull out?



Yep.

Wonder when this will get merged. Like my two threads on Weiner quitting.


----------



## Trajan

yea well,  looks like Pelosi yanked him....


----------



## whitehall

There's always a chance the former congressman could be indicted for any number of crimes related to sending unwanted sexual explicit material to underage girls over the internet. Does anyone believe the fairy tale quickly hatched by the DNC that the weener's constituency wants him on the job? Listen closely to his resignation speech in Brooklyn and you will hear shouts of "bye bye pervert" from the crowd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about  this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals



All thats left is to get his wife to resign.


----------



## boedicca

His wife hasn't done anything wrong...other than exercise poor judgement in her choice of spouse.  That is not cause for her to resign.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> What happened, did Weiner pull out?



Rumor has it that he went limp.


----------



## Intense

boedicca said:


> His wife hasn't done anything wrong...other than exercise poor judgement in her choice of spouse.  That is not cause for her to resign.



She is a victim here more than the rest. If she is the reason he resigned, she should be rewarded.


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about  this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All thats left is to get his wife to resign.
Click to expand...


That is definitely hurtful to her.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

This thing went 92 pages.   Are there any other concresscritters with really cool names we could get into fun trouble like this?

Pity is finally over.  (Not really)


----------



## Intense

Baruch Menachem said:


> This thing went 92 pages.   Are there any other concresscritters with really cool names we could get into fun trouble like this?
> 
> Pity is finally over.  (Not really)



Hey.... What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. .... Uh.... not really.... it's a nice sound bite though. There will always be something to take the place of the top story, Right? There will always be a market for extortion and blackmail too. So remember that and play nice.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> His wife hasn't done anything wrong...other than exercise poor judgement in her choice of spouse.  That is not cause for her to resign.



agreed. 


being a fly on the wall at that get together when she came back would have been embarrassing. 

and I find it interesting she didn't do a spitzer spouse and go along  to the press conf. ( weiner should have not done that but he is laying the ground work to come back...btcha)

Coming soon to MSNBC; " Spitz and Weiner....the Hard news"!!!!


----------



## boedicca

It will never be over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

boedicca said:


> His wife hasn't done anything wrong...other than exercise poor judgement in her choice of spouse.  That is not cause for her to resign.



The fact that she has conections with the muslim brotherhood should be reason enough for her to be moved from her job. She is the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton. The muslim brotherhood is the political arm of Al Queada.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> It will never be over.



lets see where he winds up, hes off the gov. tit, hes not a lawyer, so working the night court Hooker stroll isn't an option.....hes got a BA in political science and tweet skillz.....where will he goooooooo


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> It will never be over.



no way, we've seen the weiner, wheres the buns?


----------



## Dr.House

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will never be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see where he winds up, hes off the gov. tit, hes not a lawyer, so working the night court Hooker stroll isn't an option.....hes got a BA in political science and tweet skillz.....where will he goooooooo
Click to expand...


PMSNBC talking head...


----------



## boedicca

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will never be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see where he winds up, hes off the gov. tit, hes not a lawyer, so working the night court Hooker stroll isn't an option.....hes got a BA in political science and tweet skillz.....where will he goooooooo
Click to expand...




In the "Good Old Days" he would have gotten a job at Fannie Mae and bilked taxpayers out of $10M+ in order to fund his retirement.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will never be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see where he winds up, hes off the gov. tit, hes not a lawyer, so working the night court Hooker stroll isn't an option.....hes got a BA in political science and tweet skillz.....where will he goooooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the "Good Old Days" he would have gotten a job at Fannie Mae and bilked taxpayers out of $10M+ in order to fund his retirement.
Click to expand...


to true....maybe some real estate holdings or cattle futures he owns will miraculously quadruple....


----------



## Provocateur

boedicca said:


> His wife hasn't done anything wrong...other than exercise poor judgement in her choice of spouse.  That is not cause for her to resign.



It's all a bit too convenient.  The liberals love of the Muslim Brotherhood has no bounds.


We don't know her deal.  Well except for the taxpayer deal she got.  Who else in the White House make $700,000 a year, if that amount is accurate?


She should be looked at closely.  Thank goodness Weiner has put her in the public eye.  Maybe something really meaningful will come of this whole circus if she is found to be in a totally inappropriate position because of her ties to the MB.


----------



## Provocateur

Weiner will get some political analysis job on liberal cable news making 5 times the money he makes now.  I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> It will never be over.



At the very least, perhaps evoking the name of Weiner will cool the rhetoric a bit the next time a Republican sex scandal crops up.  Look how far back his apologists had to go to get to the Vitter scandal.  It may be that the statutes of limitation on this stuff will simply go away.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed
> 
> Was Huma Abedin, the wife of Anthony Weiner and the Deputy Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton, unaware that her mother was reported as a member of the Muslim Brotherhood? Is it possible she does not know that her brother is tied to the Brotherhoods radical leadership? Did Western media miss what has been revealed in several Arab newspapers, which has remained secret in American government circles?
> 
> Al-Liwa Al-Arabi (translated here) claims to have leaked an extensive list of members of the Brotherhoods secret womens division, which is known alternately as the Muslim Sisterhood or the International Womens Organization (IWO). This detailed list was partially published by Al Jazeera and several other major Arab newspapers. And it included Humas mother, Saleha Abedin.
> Weiners In-Laws and the Secret Muslim Brotherhood Connections Revealed | Impeach Obama Campaign
> 
> 
> *And just think about this Wieners wife works for Hillary Clinton*
> 
> The sources acquired by The Arab Brigade for information and documents regarding the most serious international body of the prohibited Brotherhood organizationThe Muslim Sisterhood. This [branch] comes directly after the secret service of the Muslim Brotherhood. In respect to this instrument and the recruitment, organization and preparation of the Sisterhood branch; the leaders of the banned organization shroud this instrument with secrecy since its members are the wives of some of the highest-ranking leaders in the Muslim Brotherhood. The leaders established the Sisterhood as an essential instrument in the role of women:
> 
>  One of these rolls is the use for women in underground network to smuggle secret documents for the members since women go undetected by security surveillance.
> The Sisterhood List and Its Defined Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All thats left is to get his wife to resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is definitely hurtful to her.
Click to expand...

 
*Ground Zero mosque modeled after notorious 9/11 mosque?*

*Founder of hijackers' D.C. worship center partners with N.Y. imam pushing shariah*



"the radical Muslim Brotherhood in America, also founded Dar al-Hijrah in Falls Church, Va., which is run by the pro-jihad Brotherhood. The mosque has been tied to numerous terrorism plots, including the 9/11 attacks."

.


----------



## Ringel05

Wolfmoon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All thats left is to get his wife to resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely hurtful to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ground Zero mosque modeled after notorious 9/11 mosque?*
> 
> *Founder of hijackers' D.C. worship center partners with N.Y. imam pushing shariah*
> 
> 
> 
> "the radical Muslim Brotherhood in America, also founded Dar al-Hijrah in Falls Church, Va., which is run by the pro-jihad Brotherhood. The mosque has been tied to numerous terrorism plots, including the 9/11 attacks."
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

well hey hold the phone, Weiner has an out...well, I mean he can work for a skin magazine...



Publisher of Hustler magazine and free speech advocate



 Larry Flynt

Publisher of Hustler magazine and free speech advocate

My Job Offer for Anthony Weiner 

Mr. Weiner:

After having learned of your sudden and compelled resignation from your Congressional post, I would like to make you an offer of employment at Flynt Management Group, LLC in our Internet group. As a Congressman, you are known for your intensity and perseverance. I believe that this attitude, combined with your service in the House of Representatives' Committee on Energy and Commerce, will make you a valuable asset to this corporation.

This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs.

more at-
Larry Flynt: My Job Offer for Anthony Weiner


----------



## Ringel05

Trajan said:


> well hey hold the phone, Weiner has an out...well, I mean he can work for a skin magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> Publisher of Hustler magazine and free speech advocate
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Flynt
> 
> Publisher of Hustler magazine and free speech advocate
> 
> My Job Offer for Anthony Weiner
> 
> Mr. Weiner:
> 
> After having learned of your sudden and compelled resignation from your Congressional post, I would like to make you an offer of employment at Flynt Management Group, LLC in our Internet group. As a Congressman, you are known for your intensity and perseverance. I believe that this attitude, combined with your service in the House of Representatives' Committee on Energy and Commerce, will make you a valuable asset to this corporation.
> 
> This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs.
> 
> more at-
> Larry Flynt: My Job Offer for Anthony Weiner



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trajan again.


----------



## freedombecki

Weiner and Flynt?


----------



## Wolfmoon

U.S. government has no strategy to deal with Muslim Brotherhood 

"the Muslim Brotherhood is widely considered the first organization to push for political Islam or Islamism, a movement that seeks to replace civil law with Islamic or Shariah law.


----------



## Ringel05

Wolfmoon said:


> U.S. government has no strategy to deal with Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> the"the Muslim Brotherhood is widely considered the first organization to push for political Islam or Islamism, a movement that seeks to replace civil law with Islamic or Shariah law.


----------



## freedombecki

When did Weiner resign?
Rep. Anthony Weiner resigns in sexting scandal's 3rd week - USATODAY.com


----------



## freedombecki

DP. Sorry.


----------



## Contumacious

freedombecki said:


> Rep. Anthony Weiner resigns in sexting scandal's 3rd week - USATODAY.com



Priorities Are Screwed Up.....Deadly Crotch 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

American Politicians can create a massive welfare/warfare state which has bankrupted the nation. Politicians can create paper money, abandon the gold standard , create a central bank, invade a country under false pretenses, etc, etc, ad nauseum.

But if politician dares tweet a photo of himself in his undershorts then his career is over.

What the flock is wrong with that picture? Are Americans narcotized or are they narcotized?!?!?!?!?!?!?

.


----------



## freedombecki

Contumacious said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner resigns in sexting scandal's 3rd week - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities Are Screwed Up.....Deadly Crotch
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> American Politicians can create a massive welfare/warfare state which has bankrupted the nation. Politicians can create paper money, abandon the gold standard , create a central bank, invade a country under false pretenses, etc, etc, ad nauseum.
> 
> But if politician dares tweet a photo of himself in his undershorts then his career is over.
> 
> What the flock is wrong with that picture? Are Americans narcotized or are they narcotized?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's not the sex nor even the First Amendment, it's the obstruction of justice charges that are giving folks pause, Contumacious. The offended galpal has lawyered up with Gloria Allred.

It does not look good for the former Senator.


----------



## Contumacious

freedombecki said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner resigns in sexting scandal's 3rd week - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities Are Screwed Up.....Deadly Crotch
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> American Politicians can create a massive welfare/warfare state which has bankrupted the nation. Politicians can create paper money, abandon the gold standard , create a central bank, invade a country under false pretenses, etc, etc, ad nauseum.
> 
> But if politician dares tweet a photo of himself in his undershorts then his career is over.
> 
> What the flock is wrong with that picture? Are Americans narcotized or are they narcotized?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the sex nor even the First Amendment, it's the obstruction of justice charges that are giving folks pause, Contumacious. The offended galpal has lawyered up with Gloria Allred.
> 
> It does not look good for the former Senator.
Click to expand...


It doen't matter that Allred has entered the fray.

*The Parliament of Whores has been demanding his resignation *

.


----------



## freedombecki

Contumacious said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities Are Screwed Up.....Deadly Crotch
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> American Politicians can create a massive welfare/warfare state which has bankrupted the nation. Politicians can create paper money, abandon the gold standard , create a central bank, invade a country under false pretenses, etc, etc, ad nauseum.
> 
> But if politician dares tweet a photo of himself in his undershorts then his career is over.
> 
> What the flock is wrong with that picture? Are Americans narcotized or are they narcotized?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the sex nor even the First Amendment, it's the obstruction of justice charges that are giving folks pause, Contumacious. The offended galpal has lawyered up with Gloria Allred.
> 
> It does not look good for the former Senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doen't matter that Allred has entered the fray.
> 
> *The Parliament of Whores has been demanding his resignation *
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That was June 14. On June 11, Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats told Weiner to leave. After Gloria Allred walked across the tv screen with a cute young blonde thing on her arm saying Weiner was in serious trouble with the law and the commentator said it was obstruction, I figured it was a matter of time.

It was a matter of time, Contumacious. Republicans saw the same thing Democrats did. An attempt to cover up the truth. It's all over but the shouting in court.


----------



## Contumacious

freedombecki said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the sex nor even the First Amendment, it's the obstruction of justice charges that are giving folks pause, Contumacious. The offended galpal has lawyered up with Gloria Allred.
> 
> It does not look good for the former Senator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doen't matter that Allred has entered the fray.
> 
> *The Parliament of Whores has been demanding his resignation *
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was June 14. On June 11, Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats told Weiner to leave. After Gloria Allred walked across the tv screen with a cute young blonde thing on her arm saying Weiner was in serious trouble with the law and the commentator said it was obstruction, I figured it was a matter of time.
> 
> It was a matter of time, Contumacious. Republicans saw the same thing Democrats did. *An attempt to cover up the truth.* It's all over but the shouting in court.
Click to expand...


My point precisely.

Politicians have been 'covering up the truth" for over 100 years -  the fact , we have been slowly marching towards a fascist republic , but that is fucking irrelevant.

But a picture  of their crotch is material..........

Un fucking believable!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## freedombecki

Contumacious said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doen't matter that Allred has entered the fray.
> 
> *The Parliament of Whores has been demanding his resignation *
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was June 14. On June 11, Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats told Weiner to leave. After Gloria Allred walked across the tv screen with a cute young blonde thing on her arm saying Weiner was in serious trouble with the law and the commentator said it was obstruction, I figured it was a matter of time.
> 
> It was a matter of time, Contumacious. Republicans saw the same thing Democrats did. *An attempt to cover up the truth.* It's all over but the shouting in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point precisely.
> 
> Politicians have been 'covering up the truth" for over 100 years -  the fact , we have been slowly marching towards a fascist republic , but that is fucking irrelevant.
> 
> But a picture  of their crotch is material..........
> 
> Un fucking believable!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


A picture is not the issue. Using the powerful office of a Senator of the United States to intimidate a young woman into lying is aka obstruction of justice.

Clinton did it and got not only impeached by the House, but disbarred by his colleagues.

Obstruction of justice is not a good thing for persons weilding powerful offices to engage in. It really piques off the barracudas of justice.


----------



## gautama

Ringel05 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely hurtful to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ground Zero mosque modeled after notorious 9/11 mosque?*
> 
> *Founder of hijackers' D.C. worship center partners with N.Y. imam pushing shariah*
> 
> 
> 
> "the radical Muslim Brotherhood in America, also founded Dar al-Hijrah in Falls Church, Va., which is run by the pro-jihad Brotherhood. The mosque has been tied to numerous terrorism plots, including the 9/11 attacks."
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The Crunt Huma or Humus or Humass...the wife of Weanie the Weiner belongs to the Muslim Sisterhood....a jihadist organization on par with the Muslim Brotherhood which was formed by two of the Top Leaders of Hamas.

BTW, Humus's mother is also some sort of a Big Shot with the Muslim Sisterhood.

Please note that Humus, Huma, or Humass Weiner has a very important position with Hellary being a deputy Chief of Staff ....THE ADVISOR ON MID EAST AFFAIRS !!!

*HOWZABOUT THEM APPLES !!!!*


----------



## Foxfyre

At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:

4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.

3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.

2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.

And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:

1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.

Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.


----------



## Contumacious

freedombecki said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was June 14. On June 11, Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats told Weiner to leave. After Gloria Allred walked across the tv screen with a cute young blonde thing on her arm saying Weiner was in serious trouble with the law and the commentator said it was obstruction, I figured it was a matter of time.
> 
> It was a matter of time, Contumacious. Republicans saw the same thing Democrats did. *An attempt to cover up the truth.* It's all over but the shouting in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point precisely.
> 
> Politicians have been 'covering up the truth" for over 100 years -  the fact , we have been slowly marching towards a fascist republic , but that is fucking irrelevant.
> 
> But a picture  of their crotch is material..........
> 
> Un fucking believable!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A picture is not the issue. Using the powerful office of a Senator of the United States to intimidate a young woman into lying is aka obstruction of justice.
> 
> Clinton did it and got not only impeached by the House, but disbarred by his colleagues.
> 
> Obstruction of justice is not a good thing for persons weilding powerful offices to engage in. It really piques off the barracudas of justice.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

Clinton & Co terrorized and then incinerated alive 20 children and 70 adults in Waco, TX. Surprisingly, that didn't   piqued the "barracudas of justice".

.


----------



## freedombecki

I dunno, Foxfyre. Over the years, I've noticed Counsellor Allread doesn't pull idle punches, but speaks assertively when she has solid evidence most usually. The Senator pretended there was no peanut under the shell he flaunted, after thinking he'd gotten rid of it. 

At the sentencing phase of his obstruction case is where his lack of forgiving charm towards adversaries may determine the severity of his just desserts. Or not.


----------



## freedombecki

Contumacious said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point precisely.
> 
> Politicians have been 'covering up the truth" for over 100 years -  the fact , we have been slowly marching towards a fascist republic , but that is fucking irrelevant.
> 
> But a picture  of their crotch is material..........
> 
> Un fucking believable!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture is not the issue. Using the powerful office of a Senator of the United States to intimidate a young woman into lying is aka obstruction of justice.
> 
> Clinton did it and got not only impeached by the House, but disbarred by his colleagues.
> 
> Obstruction of justice is not a good thing for persons weilding powerful offices to engage in. It really piques off the barracudas of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Clinton & Co terrorized and then incinerated alive 20 children and 70 adults in Waco, TX. Surprisingly, that didn't   piqued the "barracudas of justice".
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You're probably right. However, chief barracuda of justice at the time was Janet Reno.

Perhaps serving an up-and-comer Clintonista the justice system ahead of time will prevent another such obstruction at the executive office level.


----------



## Contumacious

freedombecki said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> A picture is not the issue. Using the powerful office of a Senator of the United States to intimidate a young woman into lying is aka obstruction of justice.
> 
> Clinton did it and got not only impeached by the House, but disbarred by his colleagues.
> 
> Obstruction of justice is not a good thing for persons weilding powerful offices to engage in. It really piques off the barracudas of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Clinton & Co terrorized and then incinerated alive 20 children and 70 adults in Waco, TX. Surprisingly, that didn't   piqued the "barracudas of justice".
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're probably right. However, chief barracuda of justice at the time was Janet Reno.
> 
> Perhaps serving an up-and-comer Clintonista the justice system ahead of time will prevent another such obstruction at the executive office level.
Click to expand...


The system is corrupt to its core.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRZSzdQuOqM"]LBJ ordered the USS Liberty and its crew sunk so that the could have a pretext to invade Egypt[/ame]. Surprisingly, that didn't   piqued the "barracudas of justice".

.


----------



## Foxfyre

You could be right Becki, but I've seen too many of these cases that just sort of disappear.  We still have a Democratically controlled White House, Senate, and A.G office and that is a lot of clout to sweep something under the rug if it is deemed politically expedient to do so.   But the flip side of that is a lot of pressure can be brought to bear to 'get somebody' when it is politically expedient to do so. 

It just depends if the alleged offense is severe enough to justify keeping all this on the front pages with a Presidential election campaign already underway.  My gut instinct tells me it won't be.  But if it is, you're right.  Gloria Allred is a formidable woman and I wouldn't want her going after me in a civil or criminal case.


----------



## saveliberty

Grampa Murked U said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned anyone of low moral fiber shouldn't be in congress regardless of party. Period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whose definition?
> 
> If they solved the problems in this nation I couldn't care less about their "moral fiber" as long as what they were doing wasn't illegal.
> 
> I do have a problem with hypocritical posters who slammed Weiner but don't want to talk about Vitter.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The problems of our nation will not be solved by people with little or no moral fiber.  When your in charge of writing the laws, being legal isn't that hard.  Vitter isn't fit to hold public office, problem is so much time has passed, it is unlikely enough outrage can be mustard to force him out.  This is a lesson to be learned and applied to the nextperson, regardless of party.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't feel like cheering when Anthony Weiner resigned today however appropriate that resignation was.  I felt sad that a life and probably a marriage and a family was in shambles. I just can't celebrate that.



I understand what you're saying, and mostly agree. But I'm a cynic. I view the Weiner marriage as a sham; Hillary's little love muffin hitched to a narcissistic flasher. A show marriage for political reasons rather than reality. I suspect the only thing distressing Huma is that the idiot was so brash as to get caught.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Zona said:


> What happened, did Weiner pull out?



Collapsed like a wet noodle....


----------



## B. Kidd

Maybe Weiner will run for Prez one day and name Eric Holder as his running mate.
It'll be the Weiner-Holder ticket.


----------



## boedicca

Podhertz has the correct motorcycle:  In the Age of Twitter, we have achieved Zero Tolerance for Sexual Misconduct.

_But enough about him. Seriously. The question really is what this entire event says about American political life.

The answer: zero tolerance.

No politician is going to survive a sex scandal any longer. No one. Not after Eliot Spitzer's 2008 humiliation was followed by South Carolina Gov. Mark Sanford's extramarital "walk along the Appalachian Trail" in 2009, which was followed this year by the revelation of Arnold Schwarzenegger's love child, which was followed in turn by the indictment of 2004 vice-presidential candidate John Edwards.

Consider this: Weiner is the third married member of Congress to resign his seat this year due to behavior resulting from sexual peccadillo. He follows Rep. Chris Lee (who went trolling for exotic partners on Craigslist) and Sen. John Ensign of Nevada (who resigned before the Senate Ethics Committee could bring him up on charges of having bought the silence of the husband of a staffer with whom he'd had an affair).

Like Ensign, whose misbehavior first became public knowledge in 2009, Weiner thought he could tough it out until the spotlight fixed on something else, or until his defenders became as vocal and powerful as his opponents.

That's what Bill Clinton did back in 1998. More recently, it's what David Vitter, the Republican senator from Lousiana, was able to do after getting enmeshed in a prostitution scandal in 2007. Vitter apologized with his wife standing next to him in humiliating subservience to his ambitions, and was reelected last year.

But the truth is that Vitter would not have survived if he'd been caught four weeks ago, instead of four years ago, and I doubt Clinton would have survived a day after the revelation of the blue Gap dress if he'd been president in 2011 rather than 1998.

Twitter is the reason. The citizenry's disgust with political misbehavior has an entirely new kind of populist outlet, one that is uniquely resistant to mainstream-media efforts to choke off the oxygen of a story. ..._

Twitter has changed politics--john Podhoretz - NYPOST.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

freedombecki said:


> You're probably right. However, chief barracuda of justice at the time was Janet Reno.



Yes, "Reno the witch hunter."  Janet Reno was bad news long before she murdered those people at Waco. Reno terrorized Florida with her witch trials and imprisonment of people on fully fabricated charges of Satanism.

Interviews - Ileana Flores | Did Daddy Do It | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## gautama

B. Kidd said:


> Maybe Weiner will run for Prez one day and name Eric Holder as his running mate.
> It'll be the Weiner-Holder ticket.



Seriously, that's a DEM Dream ticket.

And, what with Humus (and her mom being in the Muslim Sisterhood), & Holder (The Protector of IslamoFascism) these arseholes got the Muslim & LIEberrhoid vote locked.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.



and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.  

Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.


----------



## Jack Fate

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
Click to expand...


He's a sick man and has no business in the congress.  Nasty Pelosi and Dumb Debbie said he should resign.  They are your leaders.  Follow.


----------



## saveliberty

Zona said:


> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.



Weiner did not step down because of what the Republicans said or did.  His own party and poor judgement brought him down.  Why are you concerned with an election in another state for a local election?  Ultimately, Weiner probably did something illegal that he hopes will not surface, now he has given up his job.


----------



## Jarhead

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
Click to expand...


I guess the fact that he outright lied so he did not get caught means nothing to you.

The fact that he outright lied and tried to blame his mistake on someone else means nothing to you.

The fact that he outright lied to some of his allies as he asked them to defend him means nothing to you.

So, in essence, the character of a politician means nothing to you....as long as he/she has a (D) next to their name.

Got it.


----------



## Intense

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
Click to expand...


The movement to have him removed seemed extremely Bipartisan to me Zona. 
There was at least one 17 year, old involved in this scandal, that is not okay either. 
You might want to stop spinning this and take a step back. It is a scandal, in truth Zona.


----------



## boedicca

Zona also neglects the fact that as a member of Congress, Weiner repeatedly lied to the public about his account being hacked and falsely accused a member of the media whose investigative journalism outed his behavior.

I don't know what Zona's belief system is, but decent people do not want government officials to abuse the power of their positions to falsely accuse people (with an implicit threat to shut them up).


----------



## PoliticalChic

If Weiner runs for President in '12, and picks Eric Holder as VP....

...what would the bumper sticker be?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movement to have him removed seemed extremely Bipartisan to me Zona.
> There was at least one 17 year, old involved in this scandal, that is not okay either.
> You might want to stop spinning this and take a step back. It is a scandal, in truth Zona.
Click to expand...


From the New Republic:
"Look, if a politician admits to, or is convicted of, a serious crime, or if his or her actions run completely contrary to the beliefs that they profess to have guided their voting, then there is good reason to demand their resignation. But *a sex scandal that involved no illegal activitythat is not a firing offense.* A politician may resign out of embarrassment, as Representative Anthony Weiner did, but* that doesnt justify other politicians from his own party, including the president himself, calling for his resignation*."
Weenie Democrats: Shame On The Party For Abandoning Anthony Weiner | The New Republic


It's the Clinton Defense!


----------



## Trajan

freedombecki said:


> I dunno, Foxfyre. Over the years, I've noticed Counsellor Allread doesn't pull idle punches, but speaks assertively when she has solid evidence most usually. The Senator pretended there was no peanut under the shell he flaunted, after thinking he'd gotten rid of it.
> 
> At the sentencing phase of his obstruction case is where his lack of forgiving charm towards adversaries may determine the severity of his just desserts. Or not.



where is Nicki Diaz....?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jarhead said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the fact that he outright lied so he did not get caught means nothing to you.
> 
> The fact that he outright lied and tried to blame his mistake on someone else means nothing to you.
> 
> The fact that he outright lied to some of his allies as he asked them to defend him means nothing to you.
> 
> So, in essence, the character of a politician means nothing to you....as long as he/she has a (D) next to their name.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


I guess what David Vitter did means nothing to you.  He's still in office, and he's got an R after his name.

Got it..........it's okay if you are Republican.


----------



## Dr.House

ABikerSailor said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the fact that he outright lied so he did not get caught means nothing to you.
> 
> The fact that he outright lied and tried to blame his mistake on someone else means nothing to you.
> 
> The fact that he outright lied to some of his allies as he asked them to defend him means nothing to you.
> 
> So, in essence, the character of a politician means nothing to you....as long as he/she has a (D) next to their name.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess what David Vitter did means nothing to you.  He's still in office, and he's got an R after his name.
> 
> Got it..........it's okay if you are Republican.
Click to expand...


You are a dumbfuck...

Vitter's actions have nothing to do with Weiner's actions...

Additionally, the comparison is apples to oranges as has been pointed out *many times *in this thread...  You losers look more and more idiotic each time you try to make the comparison...

Stop being such a dumbshit hack...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.

Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't.

Vitter is still in the Senate, Weiner is out of Congress.

Try again retard.


----------



## Dr.House

You "But mom, look what Johnny did" fuckstains are amazingly dense....


----------



## gautama

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movement to have him removed seemed extremely Bipartisan to me Zona.
> There was at least one 17 year, old involved in this scandal, that is not okay either.
> You might want to stop spinning this and take a step back. It is a scandal, in truth Zona.
Click to expand...


Intense,

Are you trying to *reason* with Zonya Bolognya ???

Seriously ?????

Zonya Bolognya is a certified LIEberrhoid idiot who is RdeanieWeanie's alter ego ....... need I say more ?????


----------



## gautama

PoliticalChic said:


> If Weiner runs for President in '12, and picks Eric Holder as VP....
> 
> ...what would the bumper sticker be?



Hmmmmmm.....

Lemmeseeeee......

Weiner/Grabber......Weiner/Yanker........Oh!!!...I goddit !!!!

Weiner/Holder !!!!


----------



## Intense

gautama said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movement to have him removed seemed extremely Bipartisan to me Zona.
> There was at least one 17 year, old involved in this scandal, that is not okay either.
> You might want to stop spinning this and take a step back. It is a scandal, in truth Zona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intense,
> 
> Are you trying to *reason* with Zonya Bolognya ???
> 
> Seriously ?????
> 
> Zonya Bolognya is a certified LIEberrhoid idiot who is RdeanieWeanie's alter ego ....... need I say more ?????
Click to expand...


Nah.... Zona is Special....he always has been.


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> Zona also neglects the fact that as a member of Congress, Weiner repeatedly lied to the public about his account being hacked and falsely accused a member of the media whose investigative journalism outed his behavior.
> 
> I don't know what Zona's belief system is, but decent people do not want government officials to abuse the power of their positions to falsely accuse people (with an implicit threat to shut them up).



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to boedicca again

The thought is there!


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> I guess what David Vitter did means nothing to you.



Still trying to compare apples and racoons...

How pathetic, even for one of your shameful party..


----------



## gautama

ABikerSailor said:


> Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter is still in the Senate, Weiner is out of Congress.
> 
> Try again retard.



PygmySwabee/QueerBiker,

Vitter had sex, so did JFK, His bro....The Chappaquidick Murderer, Slick Willy, MLK

Vitter did something illegal, so did JFK, His bro.....The Chappaquidick Murderer, Slick Willy, MLK.

Vitter is still in the Senate, whilst JFK, His bro....The Chappaquidick Murderer, Slick Willy, MLK are not only *political luminaries* among the DEMS.....they have the exalted status as *FUCKING SAINTS* among the DEMS !!!! ....... pun intended.

After the above, you LIEberrhoidal fucktard.....you couldn't even *try !!!!*


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter is still in the Senate, Weiner is out of Congress.
> 
> Try again retard.





Then you should advocate for Clinton to be tried and impeached for real.    Vitter's actions occurred contemporaneously with Clinton's - and the statute of limitation had run out by the time they were made public.

As I've noted before, if we are going to go on a Witch Hunt to Purge Congress, there are current members who have done far more egregious things which have caused enormous damage to the country:  Rangel, Frank, Waters...


----------



## ABikerSailor

boedicca said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter is still in the Senate, Weiner is out of Congress.
> 
> Try again retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should advocate for Clinton to be tried and impeached for real.    Vitter's actions occurred contemporaneously with Clinton's - and the statute of limitation had run out by the time they were made public.
> 
> As I've noted before, if we are going to go on a Witch Hunt to Purge Congress, there are current members who have done far more egregious things which have caused enormous damage to the country:  Rangel, Frank, Waters...
Click to expand...


Really?



> Prostitution scandals[edit] D.C. MadamIn early July 2007, Vitter's phone number was included in a published list of phone records of Pamela Martin and Associates, a company owned and run by Deborah Jeane Palfrey, also known as the "D.C. Madam", convicted by the U.S. government for running a prostitution service. Hustler identified the phone number and contacted Vitter's office to ask about his connection to Palfrey.[18][19] The following day, Vitter issued a written statement:
> 
> &#8220; This was a very serious sin in my past for which I am, of course, completely responsible. Several years ago, I asked for and received forgiveness from God and my wife in confession and marriage counseling. Out of respect for my family, I will keep my discussion of the matter there &#8212; with God and them. But I certainly offer my deep and sincere apologies to all I have disappointed and let down in any way.[20] &#8221;
> 
> The statement containing Vitter's apology said his telephone number was included in phone records dating from his days as a member of the House of Representatives.[6] Phone records show that Vitter's number was called by Palfrey's service five times, the first on October 12, 1999, and the last on February 27, 2001.[21] Two calls were placed while House roll call votes were in progress.[22][23]
> 
> On July 16, 2007, after a week of self-imposed seclusion, Vitter emerged and called a news conference. Standing next to his wife, Vitter asked the public for forgiveness. Following Vitter's remarks, Wendy Vitter, his wife, spoke. Both refused to answer any questions.[24][25][26]
> 
> As background, several news outlets reported that in May 1999, Vitter replaced Congressman Bob Livingston after Livingston resigned due to an adultery scandal.[1][27][28] Vitter said about Livingston's decision to resign, "It's obviously a tremendous loss for the state. I think Livingston's stepping down makes a very powerful argument that Clinton should resign as well and move beyond this mess", referring to Bill Clinton's Monica Lewinsky scandal.[29]
> 
> Vitter will not face criminal charges due to the statute of limitations.[30]
> 
> Vitter incurred significant legal and public relations expenses in his efforts to avoid giving testimony in the Palfrey trial and to respond to the ethics complaint. Consequently, his attorneys sought permission from the Federal Election Commission to use campaign funds to pay for these expenses.[31][32] The Commission, along partisan lines, couldn't agree whether funds could be used for reimbursing costs related to the Palfrey trial but did allow them to pay for expenses connected to the Ethics Committee complaint.[33][34][35]
> 
> [edit] Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s, when Maier was identified by federal prosecutors as operating a $300 per hour brothel.[36] The Times-Picayune reported that "Maier offered no evidence or documents to support her claim."[37] A polygraph (lie detector) test was arranged for a New Orleans prostitute who claimed Vitter hired her and had sexual intercourse with her. The prostitute passed the test.[38]
> 
> [edit] ReactionWhile the Louisiana state Republican Party offered guarded support,[39] national Republicans offered forgiveness.[40] The Nation predicted that the Republican Party would be in a "forgiving mood", pointing out if Vitter did step down, then Governor of Louisiana, Kathleen Blanco, a Democrat, would likely appoint a Democrat to take Vitter's place until a special election took place, thus increasing Democratic control over the Senate.[41][42][43]
> 
> Republican Senator Sam Brownback told Bloomberg Television on October 5, 2007, that Vitter should be censured by the Senate. He said, "I think you could see something like that taking place. If you look at the actual crime itself and the discussion across the country&#8211; and as a Republican&#8211; this is bad."[44]
> 
> In a similar vein when the Eliot Spitzer prostitution scandal &#8212; Spitzer being then governor of New York &#8212; hit the headlines, commentators contrasted the end-results: Spitzer resigned while Vitter stayed on.[45][46][47] In response, Jeff Crouere, a New Orleans conservative political commentator, called on Vitter to resign, saying he was an ineffective representative and reflected poorly on the state.[48] Other local political figures differed with Crouere. Democratic political consultant James Carville said the two cases were entirely different: Spitzer's situation developed from an active investigation and as a former prosecutor and governor he had powerful enemies. In contrast, Carville described Vitter as "Louisiana&#8217;s junior senator and nobody really knows him or cares that much about him," but concluded that, "if they paid with their own money, I don&#8217;t think either one should resign." The Louisiana Republican governor Bobby Jindal said, "Senator Vitter has already addressed this.... The people of New York can deal with the Governor of New York.&#8221;[49] Additionally, one gauge of the scandal's impact &#8212; local fundraising &#8212; indicated that Vitter has weathered the controversy well: first quarter 2008 finance reports show that he made, according to The Times-Picayune, an "impressive haul".[50] Another gauge, voter approval, indicates Vitter is, as of June 2008[update], still popular with Louisiana voters.[51]
> 
> Following the June 2009 admission of Nevada Senator John Ensign that he had an affair with an employee of his Senate office, the Louisiana Democratic Party called on Senator Vitter to resign his leadership position (as a deputy whip) in the Senate, arguing that because Ensign had resigned his position as Republican Policy Committee Chairman of the United States Senate, Vitter should do the same.[52]
> 
> There were renewed calls for Vitter's resignation during a sexting scandal involving U.S. Representative Anthony Weiner in June 2011



David Vitter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Clinton left the presidency in 2000.  Vitter did his scandal in 2007.



> World English Dictionary
> contemporaneous  (k&#601;n&#716;t&#603;mp&#601;&#712;re&#618;n&#618;&#601;s)
> 
> &#8212; adj    existing, beginning, or occurring in the same period of time
> 
> contemporaneity
> 
> &#8212; n contempo'raneousness
> 
> &#8212; n contempo'raneously
> 
> &#8212; adv



How is that "contemporaneous" with Clinton.  I'll give you a hint.......it ocurred 7 years after, so it's not.  His scandal had to wait 7 years while the GOP tried to cover it up.


----------



## FuelRod

Weiner shall rise again.


----------



## boedicca

No, Vitter's scandal came to light in 2007.    ABS didn't even read his own post.  It includes this:

*Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s.*

He also lacks reading comprehension.  I said that Vitter's actions were contemporaneous with Clinton's - not the publicity.


----------



## percysunshine

It is kind of funny that the media has let Wienergate go through more than two media cycles. The only conclusion that I can come to is that the media is obsessed with mens body parts.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Dr.House

percysunshine said:


> It is kind of funny that the media has let Wienergate go through more than two media cycles. The only conclusion that I can come to is that the media is obsessed with mens body parts.



It's only because the Palin Email Brigade found zip-zero-zilch....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't



And you know this because.... ????


----------



## westwall

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I rather suspect the worst thing Weiner will be guilty of is:
> 
> 4.  An unhappy, immature, and insecure man who gets his jollies doing sex stuff on the internet.
> 
> 3.  A Congressman who demonstrated unbelievably poor judgment and inappropriate behavior.
> 
> 2.  He most foolishly lied to and thumbed his nose at and almost dared the media.  That one is almost always fatal if you want something to go away.
> 
> And the number one thing Weiner was guilty of:
> 
> 1.  He was too often an arrogant, rude, irritating, and unpleasant person that nobody liked very much.
> 
> Take No. 1 out of the equation, and he might have survived this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he didnt break one law.  Not one.  He did not have sex with prostitutes or have gay baggage call boys following him.  He didnt leave the country for another woman and he didnt do anything with an undercover cop in a bathroom.  He is not a hypocrite, he is a horn dog in his personal life.
> 
> Personally, I wish he didnt step down just to make the republicans look like the hypocrites they are but oh well, he is a fool for doing what he did.  I liked him  and will be happy when this blows over and he wins the mayoral race in New York.
Click to expand...





He publicly accused someone else of hacking his Twitter account on a antional news program.  Hacking his account would have been illegal, so he accused an innocent person of commiting a criminal act to protect himself.  Still want to defend this weiner?


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying it shows MORE leadership to say what you need to EARLY and OFTEN.
> 
> Oh spare me this bullshit, will ya please?  Since when is the President obligated to immediately comment on the individual actions of EVERY member of his political party? Do a little research as to all the crap that came out during the Shrub years.  You sure as hell didn't have jokers like you wailing about commentary determining leadership.  And AGAIN, where's the call from the GOP leadership for the ouster of Vitter or Ensign?
> 
> I am also saying some of the liberals here look pretty foolish.  First it was he was hacked.  Nope.  Then it was the leadership isn't telling him to go.  Nope.  Now its let the voters decide.  Nope, Democratic leadership will show him the door.  This small vocal group has also held up the, until you deal with people that did things worse, leave my guy alone.  Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.
Click to expand...


As you can see folks, SaveLiberty cannot logically or factually fault my previous responses to his parroted neocon mantras.....so SaveLiberty does what every other intellectually bankrupt neocon toadie does...bluff and bluster.  I'll leave SaveLiberty to the accolades of his fellow willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn compadres.


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> Deflection and moral relativism are really getting to be over used by the leftwing loons.  Your own party has condemned Weiner and we are merely waiting for his resignation, which will be forth coming.



Since when is pointing out the FACT BASED HYPOCRISY of the neocon driven GOP and it's punditry/parrots "Deflection and moral relativism"?

Saved Liberty doesn't even know how to properly apply the terminology he uses.  Stating a that a President must IMMEDIATELY comment on the wayward actions of any politician of his party and then trying to ignore the FACT that a previous president did nothing of the sort speaks volumes on the hypocrisy of the neocon mindset. No matter...as I stated earlier, Weiner has taken the option to resign.  It's done.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> No, Vitter's scandal came to light in 2007.    ABS didn't even read his own post.  It includes this:
> 
> *Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s.*
> 
> He also lacks reading comprehension.  I said that Vitter's actions were contemporaneous with Clinton's - not the publicity.



There's a good reason for that Gaybikersailor can't read.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight.  Weiner and Weiner alone was the one lying about about being hacked....a couple of bloggers buying his story does NOT constitute the Dem party or voters in general.  When MORE facts came out and Weiner cops to lying his ass off, Pelosi called for Ethics Committee to review whether there was any violation of the rules.  Your local Dem leadership call for Weiner to step down, and it spread to Congressional Reps.and the liberal punditry points out the sheer hypocrisy of the GOP and conservative hypocrisy regarding Vitter and Ensign.  So if he's guilty of Ethics violation, he'll get the boot.  If not, it's up to the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichiliberal, you have been bought completely by the far left loon bank & trust.  You can't make a complete sentence without misstating a fact or bending the truth.  I am just here to remind people of your shortcomings.  That and to laugh at your point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can see folks, SaveLiberty cannot logically or factually fault my previous responses to his parroted neocon mantras.....so SaveLiberty does what every other intellectually bankrupt neocon toadie does...bluff and bluster.  I'll leave SaveLiberty to the accolades of his fellow willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn compadres.
Click to expand...


did that make sense when you typed it?


----------



## taichiliberal

So Weiner resigns.....no big surprise, given the the heat from the Dems, an ethics investigation looming on the horizon, and more evidence to feed the media machine that would have made any chance of re-election a dim hope at best.  

Another dumbass politician shoots his career and an ability to do good for the country in the foot because he can't keep it in his pants and be discreet about it....pathetic.

But what is truly sad is the snoopy dance done by the neocon punditry and parrots....their rally cry is , "he lied".

Didn't Ensign lie when he was fronting for all those moral majority/religious groups and calling for Clinton's ouster while cheating on his wife?  Hypocrisy, after all, is a form of lying.

Wasn't Vitter lying when he initially DENIED he was dialing up hookers for the evening when on Senate floor and other times?

Yet the resident neocon parrots and toadies make all types of excuses for NOT calling for Vitter's ouster, or that Ensign was NOT forced out by the GOP, but declined to run again in face of public humiliation.

Our resident neocon parrots and toadies are so absurd in their partisan hackery that they COMPLAIN that Pelosi didn't call for Weiner's ethic violation trial immediately (72 hours is an eternity for our low informationed neocon parrots), and that the President didn't immediately make a comment (while ignoring the FACT that Bush NEVER made a public comment on Ensign or Vitter).

When all is said and done, the Dem party did it's job, while the GOP hypocrisy stands pat.  Now lets' get on to the more important things.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems fucking suck...where's the love for their brother Dem?

Was he lynching Negroes like Byrd's group?

Did he drown his GF and not bother reporting until after he talked it over with his family attorneys?

He sent pictures of his cock...pictures...its not like he was cumming on the women in his office like a Dem POTUS did

Dems are such fucking losers


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dems fucking suck...where's the love for their brother Dem?

Was he lynching Negroes like Byrd's group?

Did he drown his GF and not bother reporting until after he talked it over with his family attorneys?

He sent pictures of his cock...pictures...its not like he was cumming on the women in his office like a Dem POTUS did

Dems are such fucking losers


----------



## Wolfmoon

gautama said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ground Zero mosque modeled after notorious 9/11 mosque?*
> 
> *Founder of hijackers' D.C. worship center partners with N.Y. imam pushing shariah*
> 
> 
> 
> "the radical Muslim Brotherhood in America, also founded Dar al-Hijrah in Falls Church, Va., which is run by the pro-jihad Brotherhood. The mosque has been tied to numerous terrorism plots, including the 9/11 attacks."
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crunt Huma or Humus or Humass...the wife of Weanie the Weiner belongs to the Muslim Sisterhood....a jihadist organization on par with the Muslim Brotherhood which was formed by two of the Top Leaders of Hamas.
> 
> BTW, Humus's mother is also some sort of a Big Shot with the Muslim Sisterhood.
> 
> Please note that Humus, Huma, or Humass Weiner has a very important position with Hellary being a deputy Chief of Staff ....THE ADVISOR ON MID EAST AFFAIRS !!!
> 
> *HOWZABOUT THEM APPLES !!!!*
Click to expand...

 
Foreign Terrorist Organizations 

According to the State Department Hamas is #12 on the Terrorist List enemies of the United States.

I wonder what Mosque Mrs. Weiner and her mother go to?  Some of those Mosque have been busted for sending money to Terrorist organizations.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wolfmoon said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crunt Huma or Humus or Humass...the wife of Weanie the Weiner belongs to the Muslim Sisterhood....a jihadist organization on par with the Muslim Brotherhood which was formed by two of the Top Leaders of Hamas.
> 
> BTW, Humus's mother is also some sort of a Big Shot with the Muslim Sisterhood.
> 
> Please note that Humus, Huma, or Humass Weiner has a very important position with Hellary being a deputy Chief of Staff ....THE ADVISOR ON MID EAST AFFAIRS !!!
> 
> *HOWZABOUT THEM APPLES !!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> According to the State Department Hamas is #12 on the Terrorist List enemies of the United States.
> 
> I wonder what Mosque Mrs. Weiner and her mother go to?  Some of those Mosque have been busted for sending money to Terrorist organizations.
Click to expand...


I agree, There shoud be an investigation. A warrant should be signed by a Judge so that The FBI can search The Weiner residence for possible connections to terrorists. If they accidently come across some lewd perverted photos on his hard drive, then they might kill two birds with one stone.  ~BH


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your your FACTS straight. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get  your facts straight- you should follow your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> See folks, this is why rational discussions with neocon numbskulls like Neo stops after a point.....All Neo has done is (a) try to change the topic of discussion  (b) lie about a previous discussion by making assertions using HIS version of what transpired rather than an actual link to what I wrote (c) try to ignore the FACTS regarding the obvious and blatant hypocrisy of the GOP and their punditry calling for Weiner's resignation in light of their silence about Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Neo didn't know WTF he was talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos in the previous discussion, and he's a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Neo needs to grow the hell up.  But like the willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn little neocon toadie that Neo is, he'll just repeat his guff ad nauseum and follow me around with it....while avoiding any true discussion on the topic at hand.  I leave him to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you need the actual links
> 
> Not a problem; Here you  go friend
> I just assumed you were smart enough to find your own postings and
> I assumed you knew what  verbatim meant.
> 
> *But, hey thanks for the idea now everybody can quickly link to your false claims*
> 
> 
> Really, we can't have any side discussions?
> It seems rather appropriate to have you defend yourself and your words since you keep posting how everyone is telling lies
> 
> This topic works rather nicely with the Weiner story. For example:
> _
> Quite frankly, it is all too amusing seeing you trying to pull a "Weiner" on this..
> Must be a leftist thing  _
> 
> (like shooting fish in a barrel)
> 
> 
> Again
> Come on, you had a whole what three four (make that five now) days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, a link to YOUR version of events and NOT a link to the post where I stated EXACTLY what you assert is just more BS from a pathetic little loser like YOU, Neo.
> 
> You didn't know WTF you were talking about regarding the vetting process of our gov't politicos, and your a sorry POS hypocrite regarding Vitter and Weiner.  That's what the discussion here is about, Neo.....Weiner's fuck up, Pelosi and other Dems calling for his ouster, and the GOP politicos and pundits jumping on the bandwagon like the hypocrites they are, because the GOP sure as hell don't have any moral problems with liars, cheaters and whoremongers like Vitter and Ensign.
> 
> Grow the hell up, Neo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are in there, verbatim
> Read it or look up the word
> 
> 
> Still the truth
> 
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (*verbatim*)  in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office
> 
> *"The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates." **
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> *
> I can say with certitude these are your words and those statements are false.
> Again
> 
> Come on, you had a whole two days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-187.html#post3743331
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-183.html#post3743058
> 
> 
> I know you must be sad now that you have such little room to run
> But to show you I am not such a bad guy. Here is a picture sure to make
> any radical leftist happy,
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

I made a joke earlier in this thread that Weiner could find a job at Current TV...well, life might imitate ridicule:

_Within hours after Anthony Weiner announced his resignation from Congress, former MSNBC gabber Keith Olbermann suggested he may hire the soon-to-be-former New York lawmaker for a talk show on former Vice President Al Gore's fledgling television network, Current TV.

Olbermann, appearing on comedian Jimmy Fallon's late night television program Thursday night, was asked how long he thinks it would be before rival network CNN created a show for Weiner.

"Well, you know, I've got a nine o'clock show that I am probably going to hire somebody for," Olbermann told Fallon, referring to the space immediately after his upcoming new show, Countdown with Keith Olbermann on Current TV.

Fallon asked Olbermann if would hire Weiner.

"Eliot Spitzer is doing okay on CNN at eight o'clock," Olbermann replied with a smile...._


Keith Olbermann hints at Anthony Weiner talk show on Al Gore's network - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## boedicca

I made a joke earlier in this thread that Weiner could find a job at Current TV...well, life might imitate ridicule:

_Within hours after Anthony Weiner announced his resignation from Congress, former MSNBC gabber Keith Olbermann suggested he may hire the soon-to-be-former New York lawmaker for a talk show on former Vice President Al Gore's fledgling television network, Current TV.

Olbermann, appearing on comedian Jimmy Fallon's late night television program Thursday night, was asked how long he thinks it would be before rival network CNN created a show for Weiner.

"Well, you know, I've got a nine o'clock show that I am probably going to hire somebody for," Olbermann told Fallon, referring to the space immediately after his upcoming new show, Countdown with Keith Olbermann on Current TV.

Fallon asked Olbermann if would hire Weiner.

"Eliot Spitzer is doing okay on CNN at eight o'clock," Olbermann replied with a smile...._


Keith Olbermann hints at Anthony Weiner talk show on Al Gore's network - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## MarcATL

boedicca said:


> I made a joke earlier in this thread that Weiner could find a job at Current TV...well, life might imitate ridicule:
> 
> _Within hours after Anthony Weiner announced his resignation from Congress, former MSNBC gabber Keith Olbermann suggested he may hire the soon-to-be-former New York lawmaker for a talk show on former Vice President Al Gore's fledgling television network, Current TV.
> 
> Olbermann, appearing on comedian Jimmy Fallon's late night television program Thursday night, was asked how long he thinks it would be before rival network CNN created a show for Weiner.
> 
> "Well, you know, I've got a nine o'clock show that I am probably going to hire somebody for," Olbermann told Fallon, referring to the space immediately after his upcoming new show, Countdown with Keith Olbermann on Current TV.
> 
> Fallon asked Olbermann if would hire Weiner.
> 
> "Eliot Spitzer is doing okay on CNN at eight o'clock," Olbermann replied with a smile...._
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann hints at Anthony Weiner talk show on Al Gore's network - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



I didn't know Keith was on Fallon...thanks for letting me know!

Great interview folks:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZCkxMjEONA]YouTube - &#x202a;Late Night With Jimmy Fallon - Keith Olbermann Guests&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

*KEITH. IS. BACK BABY!!!*


----------



## boedicca

I'm....like...totallly...farklempt.

*sniff*

How touching to see Marky have a Special Moment with KO.


----------



## Lumpy 1

So anyway, is Weiner the new Democrat standard for decency in office...?

or is this just a fluke and they still have no decency standards...?


----------



## Lumpy 1

So anyway, is Weiner the new Democrat standard for decency in office...?

or is this just a fluke and they still have no decency standards...?


----------



## freedombecki

FuelRod said:


> Weiner shall rise again.



Yeppers, and hopefully won't hit his head on the ceiling of his 6x8 cell when he tries to blame his obstruction issues on someone else. 

***

Keith Olbermann kissin' Weiner's behiney?

Not an honor, Marc.


----------



## percysunshine

The Weinermeister is getting a bad rap. He should not resign. He should run for re-election, fair and square.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I'm....like...totallly...farklempt.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> How touching to see Marky have a Special Moment with KO.



I bet he felt a tingling going up his leg.


----------



## boedicca

I hope he doesn't TWEET A PIC of that.


----------



## MarcATL

boedicca said:


> I'm....like...totallly...farklempt.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> How touching to see Marky have a Special Moment with KO.



*sniff*

*HUG ME!!*


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I hope he doesn't TWEET A PIC of that.





****searching......"tingling weiner pictures"****


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm....like...totallly...farklempt.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> How touching to see Marky have a Special Moment with KO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> *HUG ME!!*
Click to expand...




Did you bathe today?


----------



## MarcATL

boedicca said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm....like...totallly...farklempt.
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> How touching to see Marky have a Special Moment with KO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> *HUG ME!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bathe today?
Click to expand...


I'm a boy...Course not!!


----------



## Dr.House

Keith Olbertool is big on weiner.....


----------



## Wolfmoon

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crunt Huma or Humus or Humass...the wife of Weanie the Weiner belongs to the Muslim Sisterhood....a jihadist organization on par with the Muslim Brotherhood which was formed by two of the Top Leaders of Hamas.
> 
> BTW, Humus's mother is also some sort of a Big Shot with the Muslim Sisterhood.
> 
> Please note that Humus, Huma, or Humass Weiner has a very important position with Hellary being a deputy Chief of Staff ....THE ADVISOR ON MID EAST AFFAIRS !!!
> 
> *HOWZABOUT THEM APPLES !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> According to the State Department Hamas is #12 on the Terrorist List enemies of the United States.
> 
> I wonder what Mosque Mrs. Weiner and her mother go to? Some of those Mosque have been busted for sending money to Terrorist organizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, There shoud be an investigation. A warrant should be signed by a Judge so that The FBI can search The Weiner residence for possible connections to terrorists. If they accidently come across some lewd perverted photos on his hard drive, then they might kill two birds with one stone.  ~BH
Click to expand...

 
Good idea a full fledge investigation of the Weiner's home, family, friends, associates and activities.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HClsBFDLye4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Bill Maher: The Weinerlogues with Jane Lynch&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Classic!!!!!!


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> Classic!!!!!!



I doubt if anyone could make that up.


----------



## boedicca

And this is why Weiner can never run for office again.   All the opposition needs to do is refer to this Tawdry Fracas...and the laughing will start all over again.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Papa Obama to start his own "tweets"

What could ever go wrong?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Vitter had sex, Weiner didn't.
> 
> Vitter did something illegal, Weiner didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because.... ????
Click to expand...


Because the government crawled all over him.  If he'd had sex, we'd know.  If he'd sent inappropriate messages to someone under 18, we'd know.  Matter of fact, we already know, because the young miss in question was interviewed by authorities and nothing untoward happened.


----------



## boedicca

Neotrotsky said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Papa Obama to start his own "tweets"
> 
> What could ever go wrong?





It will make a fun drinking game...counting all the times he tweets "I', "Me", "My" and "Mine".


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get  your facts straight- you should follow your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you need the actual links
> 
> Not a problem; Here you  go friend
> I just assumed you were smart enough to find your own postings and
> I assumed you knew what  verbatim meant.
> 
> *But, hey thanks for the idea now everybody can quickly link to your false claims*
> 
> 
> Really, we can't have any side discussions?
> It seems rather appropriate to have you defend yourself and your words since you keep posting how everyone is telling lies
> 
> This topic works rather nicely with the Weiner story. For example:
> _
> Quite frankly, it is all too amusing seeing you trying to pull a "Weiner" on this..
> Must be a leftist thing  _
> 
> (like shooting fish in a barrel)
> 
> 
> Again
> Come on, you had a whole what three four (make that five now) days here and you still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-187.html#post3743331
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169202-weinergate-183.html#post3743058
> 
> 
> I know you must be sad now that you have such little room to run
> But to show you I am not such a bad guy. Here is a picture sure to make
> any radical leftist happy,
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI &#8212; Security Clearance
> 
> 
> As I said, Weiner's a dope that sunk himself.  The Dems did the right thing by calling for an ethics investigation, and the GOP were and are a bunch of hypocrits because they didn't say jack about Vitter or Ensign.
> 
> Weiner's out....end of story.
> 
> Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong.  End of story.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Top five worst politician in Congress. Now if only Luis Gutierrez, Bernie Sanders, Keith Ellison and Nancy Pelosi could get caught with their pants in tweets, then the other four would be gone also. These antiAmerican scum are fucking up the country


----------



## gautama

GHook93 said:


> Top five worst politician in Congress. Now if only Luis Gutierrez, Bernie Sanders, Keith Ellison and Nancy Pelosi could get caught with their pants in tweets, then the other four would be gone also. These antiAmerican scum are fucking up the country



How the hell you missed Sheila Jackson Lee or Maxine Waters ....... this scum should *never ever* pollute this planet.


----------



## idb

Democrats blah blah blah...
Republicans blah blah blah...

He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!


----------



## gautama

idb said:


> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!



Idb,

Apparently, you are not aware of Life's most basic procedures of all: one event, whatever it may be......engenders connective thoughts which may be direct, or indirect depending on myriads of variables.

In this particular case, the overabundance of fuckuping (neologism, maybe) in the Obamarrhoid Administration produced a very understandable reaction which some may say is overdone (LIEberrhoids, probably)....others find justified, and humourous.

Geddit ???


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get  your facts straight- you should follow your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI  Security Clearance
> 
> As I said, Weiner's a dope that sunk himself.  The Dems did the right thing by calling for an ethics investigation, and the GOP were and are a bunch of hypocrits because they didn't say jack about Vitter or Ensign.
> 
> Weiner's out....end of story.
> 
> Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only wish that was the end of the story. Offer real proof of your statements and I will gladly admit I am wrong!
> I have no problem to "man-up" if I am wrong; How about you ?
> 
> Did you ever notice, posters who say or try to imply "they won" or the other person "lost"  without providing any real proof in some fashion
> Never really did "win" the argument
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> -------------------------------
> _"Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong. End of story."_
> For your sake, you should hope that no one has followed it through for it would show that statement as false as well.
> 
> 
> But don't worry. I have condensed the thread quite well below, with LINKS,  so that our fellow readers can quickly comprehend the situation.
> Strange, but for some reason you edited these parts out of your reply.
> I believe the format of having your false statements along with your "proof" works really well to show the truth.
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> Too bad for you your link, offered as proof  does NOT support your statement.
> Do you even read the links you provide or do you just hope no one notices that you are full of it and that no one will read them?
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are there, with* LINKS* and your Link offered as proof.
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (verbatim) in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office.
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *YOUR STATEMENTS:*
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> ​*YOUR PROOF:*
> 
> Security Clearance Process for *State and Local Law Enforcement*
> 
> _It is the policy of the FBI to share with *law enforcement personnel* pertinent information regarding terrorism. In the past, the primary mechanism for such information sharing was the Joint Terrorism Task Force (JTTF). In response to the terrorist attack on America on September 11, 2001, the FBI established the State and Local Law Enforcement Executives and Elected Officials Security Clearance Initiative. This program was initiated to brief officials with an established "need-to-know" on classified information that would or could affect their area of jurisdiction.
> 
> Most information needed by *state or local law enforcement* can be shared at an unclassified level. In those instances where it is necessary to share classified information, it can usually be accomplished at the Secret level. This brochure describes when security clearances are necessary and the notable differences between clearance levels. It also describes the process involved in applying and being considered for a clearance.
> 
> *State and local officials* who require access to classified material must apply for a security clearance through their local FBI Field Office. The candidate should obtain from their local FBI Field Office a Standard Form 86 (SF 86), Questionnaire for National Security Positions; and two FD-258 (FBI applicant fingerprint cards). One of two levels of security clearance, Secret or Top Secret, may be appropriate.
> 
> _​_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> See, combining your statements and your proof next to each other, works quite well. Does it not?
> 
> From your link offered as proof of your statement; It has NOTHING to do with your statement. You were probably hoping no one would read your linked "proof".
> Which explains why you only linked to it and did not actually quote it and why you selectively edited out the relevant parts  Pretty lame and pathetic on your part. pal.
> 
> Sorry, friend. Your link provides NO support to your statement. In fact, we never spoke on law enforcement personnel or specifically state politicians.
> (You do know that the President and congressmen are Federal, not State and not local law enforcement as well? )
> 
> To proof your point, you would need to provide proof to your statement where ALL presidential candidates and ALL members of both Houses of the US Congress are
> REQUIRED to get security clearances to take office
> 
> Good luck with that......
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Come on, you had what a whole 5 days here? You still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> Don't they teach you at "leftist" school that bad news should always be owned up to , quickly?
> Eventually, one, like you, will not be able to run from the truth and will end up only looking silly
> Weiner should have followed that lesson.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Of course, you are providing a good example of how Weiner went wrong in handling the original release of information.
> Who knows? Maybe they do teach you do that in "leftist" school. They assume with the MSM leftist bias, a Democrat would
> be able to lie his way out of it while the MSM tries to ignore it.
> 
> They tried with Weiner; but, they did not count on him being so prolific in his tweets and pics. So the amount of
> evidence was just too much for them and him to cover up for this time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

 
On the Beltway, a claim of drunken sex at 85 mph


Stand down comrades, this is not Weiner


----------



## boedicca

Weiner is apparently hiding out in The Hamptons.


----------



## Intense

Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.

At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.

"This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.

Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather

New Horizon?


----------



## Intense

Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.

At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.

"This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.

Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather

New Horizon?


----------



## boedicca

Sounds like a Poifeck fit.


----------



## boedicca

An ODD BULGE in Weiner's tax return:

_Anthony Weiner likes to do things big -- especially when it comes to his tax deductions.

The disgraced former congressman's 2010 tax return shows he took $40,521 in unspecified itemized deductions on an income of $156,117.

"It's definitely a very large deduction," said Manhattan CPA Jonathan Medows.

He said the deductions appeared to include more than the standard writeoffs for state and local taxes and Weiner's mortgage.

Weiner's campaign finance reports list his Forest Hills home as the address of his campaign committee, even though the committee rents office space in midtown Manhattan. ..._

Possible trouble in Anthony Weiner's tax forms - NYPOST.com


----------



## boedicca

An ODD BULGE in Weiner's tax return:

_Anthony Weiner likes to do things big -- especially when it comes to his tax deductions.

The disgraced former congressman's 2010 tax return shows he took $40,521 in unspecified itemized deductions on an income of $156,117.

"It's definitely a very large deduction," said Manhattan CPA Jonathan Medows.

He said the deductions appeared to include more than the standard writeoffs for state and local taxes and Weiner's mortgage.

Weiner's campaign finance reports list his Forest Hills home as the address of his campaign committee, even though the committee rents office space in midtown Manhattan. ..._

Possible trouble in Anthony Weiner's tax forms - NYPOST.com


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> An ODD BULGE in Weiner's tax return:
> 
> _Anthony Weiner likes to do things big -- especially when it comes to his tax deductions.
> 
> The disgraced former congressman's 2010 tax return shows he took $40,521 in unspecified itemized deductions on an income of $156,117.
> 
> "It's definitely a very large deduction," said Manhattan CPA Jonathan Medows.
> 
> He said the deductions appeared to include more than the standard writeoffs for state and local taxes and Weiner's mortgage.
> 
> Weiner's campaign finance reports list his Forest Hills home as the address of his campaign committee, even though the committee rents office space in midtown Manhattan. ..._
> 
> Possible trouble in Anthony Weiner's tax forms - NYPOST.com



Hey, Boe.....

What did Weiner Do To You?


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> An ODD BULGE in Weiner's tax return:
> 
> _Anthony Weiner likes to do things big -- especially when it comes to his tax deductions._
> 
> _The disgraced former congressman's 2010 tax return shows he took $40,521 in unspecified itemized deductions on an income of $156,117._
> 
> _"It's definitely a very large deduction," said Manhattan CPA Jonathan Medows._
> 
> _He said the deductions appeared to include more than the standard writeoffs for state and local taxes and Weiner's mortgage._
> 
> _Weiner's campaign finance reports list his Forest Hills home as the address of his campaign committee, even though the committee rents office space in midtown Manhattan. ..._
> 
> Possible trouble in Anthony Weiner's tax forms - NYPOST.com


And this guy is planning a comeback?


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.
> 
> At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.
> 
> "This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather
> 
> New Horizon?


New horizon or what he really wanted to do in his subconscious wanted all along?


----------



## Dr.House

New cable show on Current TV:

Talking Head with Anthony Weiner


----------



## Wolfmoon

Dr.House said:


> New cable show on Current TV:
> 
> Talking Head with Anthony Weiner


 

Shouldn't that be "Talking Head*s* with Anthony Weiner"? 

You know the big head talking to the little head who has a mind of his own. For all practical purposes we could call the little head, "One Eyed Trouser Trout". It could make some interesting T.V. right up Weiners alley. The wardrobes will be fascinating.


----------



## Liability

Federal Broadcast decency standards should prohibit networks from showing Weiner on TV.


----------



## GoneBezerk

cnn or msnbc will hire him for some talk show, they have no standards or viewers.


----------



## freedombecki

idb said:


> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!



Because if protests against criminal misbehavior are not made, we might as well be taxed without representation.

Obstruction of justice is a serious charge, and if it is true and he is convicted of this egregious crime, I doubt Weiner will be soap-boxing bad Republicans this and bad Republicans that from a jail cell. I watch c-span Senate from time to time, and I caught his meansie flea badmouthing of his opposition with every taboo expletive one might hear from a pirate ship deck. He makes America ashamed to hear that kind of vicious rhetoric in chambers once revered for its gentle speech when deciding issues of the nation.

Using churlish invectives is no way to speed up a process that is unpopular is not a good idea to run a nation of 325 million people on anger and hatred, and I hope Congress recuses itself from ever engaging in that sort of putrid discourse in the future.

This nation began its bargaining with due respect for individuals of quite different states with concerns on many levels.

The Senate floor is an inappropriate forum for tasteless schoolyard insults.


----------



## Misty

I saw Weiner in his tights and bra picture.  He is one kinky bitch. Lol


----------



## taichiliberal

idb said:


> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!



Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.

In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.

He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet. 

He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.

He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.



taichiliberal said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
Click to expand...


----------



## idb

GoneBezerk said:


> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.
> 
> At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.
> 
> "This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather
> 
> New Horizon?




And yet no one gives Flynt the credit for the reward that helped expose Congressional sleaze Vitter, but the neocon toadies are all a-twitter over this dubious offer.  Go figure.


----------



## GoneBezerk

The Republicans that got caught in scandals in recent years weren't on a warpath like Weiner. Weiner was out in front of TV cameras questioning the morality of CEOs and talk radio hosts, even trying to use his office to attack them personally. 

He is a piece of shit and you are too if you supported him.



idb said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

GoneBezerk said:


> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats blah blah blah...
> Republicans blah blah blah...
> 
> He's a politician that fucked up, why does it automatically have to become a pointless exercise in partisan political point-scoring?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.


----------



## GoneBezerk

You're the typical dumfuck liberal...trying to use smoke and mirrors to change the subject.

Your clown got caught with his pants down. I'm glad the piece of shit got caught and so does Glenn Beck....in fact Beck is laughing his ass off. 



taichiliberal said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## idb

GoneBezerk said:


> The Republicans that got caught in scandals in recent years weren't on a warpath like Weiner. Weiner was out in front of TV cameras questioning the morality of CEOs and talk radio hosts, even trying to use his office to attack them personally.
> 
> He is a piece of shit and you are too if you supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Does the name Newt Gingrich ring any bells with you?


----------



## Intense

taichiliberal said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.
> 
> At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.
> 
> "This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather
> 
> New Horizon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet no one gives Flynt the credit for the reward that helped expose Congressional sleaze Vitter, but the neocon toadies are all a-twitter over this dubious offer.  Go figure.
Click to expand...


Not true. Flint is the King of Sleaze out gunning for Sleaze, that is a given. I truly have no problem with that, or the Bounties he puts out.  I just think that if this is his true calling, he should expose what he finds without regard to Political Alignment, Left or Right. Doing that with out Partiality, is a Public Service. Weiner needs to let the dust settle. For his sake I hope nothing else surfaces involving Minors. He is going to need to work allot of shit out in therapy. This did come down on him hard. We are all human, that constitutes falling down and picking yourself up again.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Idiot...he is not in office and won't win anything in the future. 

Next Dumb statment from you.....

If you want to play this game, we can starting with Bill Clinton, John Edwards, Barney Frank, etc



idb said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans that got caught in scandals in recent years weren't on a warpath like Weiner. Weiner was out in front of TV cameras questioning the morality of CEOs and talk radio hosts, even trying to use his office to attack them personally.
> 
> He is a piece of shit and you are too if you supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the name Newt Gingrich ring any bells with you?
Click to expand...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Wolfmoon said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> According to the State Department Hamas is #12 on the Terrorist List enemies of the United States.
> 
> I wonder what Mosque Mrs. Weiner and her mother go to? Some of those Mosque have been busted for sending money to Terrorist organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, There shoud be an investigation. A warrant should be signed by a Judge so that The FBI can search The Weiner residence for possible connections to terrorists. If they accidently come across some lewd perverted photos on his hard drive, then they might kill two birds with one stone.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea a full fledge investigation of the Weiner's home, family, friends, associates and activities.
Click to expand...


Well I dunno about his friends and family. It's not their fault that they have an asshole as a friend or relative.  ~BH


----------



## idb

GoneBezerk said:


> Idiot...he is not in office and won't win anything in the future.
> 
> Next Dumb statment from you.....
> 
> If you want to play this game, we can starting with Bill Clinton, John Edwards, Barney Frank, etc
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans that got caught in scandals in recent years weren't on a warpath like Weiner. Weiner was out in front of TV cameras questioning the morality of CEOs and talk radio hosts, even trying to use his office to attack them personally.
> 
> He is a piece of shit and you are too if you supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the name Newt Gingrich ring any bells with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ha, the first sign that you're losing an argument is when you try to change the rules of the game.

And I don't care who you bring up...you're most likely right every time.
My point has gone right over your partisan-hack head though.

I'll repeat it for you.
What does it matter that he's left, right or sideways...he's a politician that fucked up and you'll find them everywhere?
Trying to score political points just gets into pointless name-calling and lists of names thrown from both sides...a little bit like you've already done...


----------



## GHook93

gautama said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top five worst politician in Congress. Now if only Luis Gutierrez, Bernie Sanders, Keith Ellison and Nancy Pelosi could get caught with their pants in tweets, then the other four would be gone also. These antiAmerican scum are fucking up the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell you missed Sheila Jackson Lee or Maxine Waters ....... this scum should *never ever* pollute this planet.
Click to expand...

Oh those two REALLY suck (along with Reid, Boxer and Jackson Jr.), but the four mentioned are well ahead of those scumbags)!

Luis Gutierrez - Openly states his first loyalty is to immigrants (he says immigrants, but he means illegals). He is a racist, the does whatever he can to keep the border unprotected and allow as many illegals into this country as possible. He is the worst in my opinion! 

Bernie Sanders - A self-proclaimed communist socialist. He doesn't even deny it. Not further explaining needed.

Keith Ellison - First Muslim Congress and a horrendous one at that. He is a member of the Nation of Islam. He considers Farakan a living god - the Jew hating White hating racist. He is 9/11 troofer, yep he went on record and inferred Bush did it! He supports the Muslim brotherhood, Hezbollah and Hamas. Oh yea he is a big government socialist! He is definitely a traitor in the House!

Nancy Pelosi - Most dishonest Speaker of House in US history. She is so far left that she makes Obama seem like a centrist. SF, CA is her district, no further explanation needed!


----------



## GHook93

idb said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans that got caught in scandals in recent years weren't on a warpath like Weiner. Weiner was out in front of TV cameras questioning the morality of CEOs and talk radio hosts, even trying to use his office to attack them personally.
> 
> He is a piece of shit and you are too if you supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the name Newt Gingrich ring any bells with you?
Click to expand...


And that cost him his position and is making an otherwise very competent choice for the 2012 GOP section a long shot! No scandal and he would still be in congress and probably shoring up the GOP Presidential bid!


----------



## Neotrotsky

How can anyone believe what you say?




taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get  your facts straight- you should follow your own advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI &#8212; Security Clearance
> 
> As I said, Weiner's a dope that sunk himself.  The Dems did the right thing by calling for an ethics investigation, and the GOP were and are a bunch of hypocrits because they didn't say jack about Vitter or Ensign.
> 
> Weiner's out....end of story.
> 
> Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only wish that was the end of the story. Offer real proof of your statements and I will gladly admit I am wrong!
> I have no problem to "man-up" if I am wrong; How about you ?
> 
> Did you ever notice, posters who say or try to imply "they won" or the other person "lost"  without providing any real proof in some fashion
> Never really did "win" the argument
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> -------------------------------
> _"Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong. End of story."_
> For your sake, you should hope that no one has followed it through for it would show that statement as false as well.
> 
> 
> But don't worry. I have condensed the thread quite well below, with LINKS,  so that our fellow readers can quickly comprehend the situation.
> Strange, but for some reason you edited these parts out of your reply.
> I believe the format of having your false statements along with your "proof" works really well to show the truth.
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> Too bad for you your link, offered as proof  does NOT support your statement.
> Do you even read the links you provide or do you just hope no one notices that you are full of it and that no one will read them?
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are there, with* LINKS* and your Link offered as proof.
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (verbatim) in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office.
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *YOUR STATEMENTS:*
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> ​*YOUR PROOF:*
> 
> Security Clearance Process for *State and Local Law Enforcement*
> 
> _It is the policy of the FBI to share with *law enforcement personnel* pertinent information regarding terrorism. In the past, the primary mechanism for such information sharing was the Joint Terrorism Task Force (JTTF). In response to the terrorist attack on America on September 11, 2001, the FBI established the State and Local Law Enforcement Executives and Elected Officials Security Clearance Initiative. This program was initiated to brief officials with an established "need-to-know" on classified information that would or could affect their area of jurisdiction.
> 
> Most information needed by *state or local law enforcement* can be shared at an unclassified level. In those instances where it is necessary to share classified information, it can usually be accomplished at the Secret level. This brochure describes when security clearances are necessary and the notable differences between clearance levels. It also describes the process involved in applying and being considered for a clearance.
> 
> *State and local officials* who require access to classified material must apply for a security clearance through their local FBI Field Office. The candidate should obtain from their local FBI Field Office a Standard Form 86 (SF 86), Questionnaire for National Security Positions; and two FD-258 (FBI applicant fingerprint cards). One of two levels of security clearance, Secret or Top Secret, may be appropriate.
> 
> _​_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> See, combining your statements and your proof next to each other, works quite well. Does it not?
> 
> From your link offered as proof of your statement; It has NOTHING to do with your statement. You were probably hoping no one would read your linked "proof".
> Which explains why you only linked to it and did not actually quote it and why you selectively edited out the relevant parts  Pretty lame and pathetic on your part. pal.
> 
> Sorry, friend. Your link provides NO support to your statement. In fact, we never spoke on law enforcement personnel or specifically state politicians.
> (You do know that the President and congressmen are Federal, not State and not local law enforcement as well? )
> 
> To proof your point, you would need to provide proof to your statement where ALL presidential candidates and ALL members of both Houses of the US Congress are
> REQUIRED to get security clearances to take office
> 
> Good luck with that......
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Come on, you had what a whole 5 days here? You still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> Don't they teach you at "leftist" school that bad news should always be owned up to , quickly?
> Eventually, one, like you, will not be able to run from the truth and will end up only looking silly
> Weiner should have followed that lesson.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Of course, you are providing a good example of how Weiner went wrong in handling the original release of information.
> Who knows? Maybe they do teach you do that in "leftist" school. They assume with the MSM leftist bias, a Democrat would
> be able to lie his way out of it while the MSM tries to ignore it.
> 
> They tried with Weiner; but, they did not count on him being so prolific in his tweets and pics. So the amount of
> evidence was just too much for them and him to cover up for this time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.
Click to expand...


More "fake" cries of Justice
As soon as Barney Frank goes, hypocrite 

What do you expect from someone like this who makes up stuff
(see post above)


----------



## boedicca

idb said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
Click to expand...



Oh Blah blah blah blah blah.

That Strawman of claiming that any criticism aimed at the left is somehow an Affirmation of Everything Done by the GOP has long been worn out.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ABikerSailor said:


> Clinton left the presidency in 2000.  Vitter did his scandal in 2007.



You're kind of an idiot.

{ Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", *alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s*,}


----------



## boedicca

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton left the presidency in 2000.  Vitter did his scandal in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kind of an idiot.
> 
> { Canal Street MadamOn July 10, 2007, Jeanette Maier, the "Canal Street Madam", *alleged that Vitter was a customer on more than one occasion in the 1990s*,}
Click to expand...




He is an idiot. He didn't even read the wiki entry he quoted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr.House said:


> It's only because the Palin Email Brigade found zip-zero-zilch....



The Palin Panty Sniffing Brigade failed to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....



Meanwhile, the NY Times, Huffngglue post, MSNBC, CNN and all the hate sites continue with the democrats crusade of sniffing Sarah Palins panties...

Sarah Palin emails mostly confirm what was already known about the ex-governor - Yahoo! News

ROFL

You fascists are the biggest hypocrites on the planet - seriously.


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> And yet no one gives Flynt the credit for the reward that helped expose Congressional sleaze Vitter,



No one other than you fascists care who others sleep with. Convicted rapist Larry Flynt is a fascist attack dog, smearing enemies of the party. No one cares. It IS telling that you fascists hold convicted rapist Larry Flynt up as some sore of "hero."

Post your dick on Twitter or Facebook and it gets attention.

BTW, shouldn't you be sniffing Sarah Palins panties, along with the rest of the fascist party?


----------



## saveliberty

Is this where I post pics of me in my towel showing off my poison ivy?


----------



## idb

boedicca said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> That Strawman of claiming that any criticism aimed at the left is somehow an Affirmation of Everything Done by the GOP has long been worn out.
Click to expand...


Pardon?


----------



## boedicca

Learn to read, bub.


----------



## Dr.House

saveliberty said:


> Is this where I post pics of me in my towel showing off my poison ivy?



No...

Try "The List" for that...  Diaper Dude will thank you for it...


----------



## idb

boedicca said:


> Learn to read, bub.



Back atcha...ummm...bub...


----------



## boedicca

Oooooo.....ouch.......not.


----------



## Warrior102

I am so sick of Weiner. Has that little pervert jumped off a bridge yet? Christ, he reminds me of John Edwards. Same level of character.


----------



## saveliberty

Dr.House said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this where I post pics of me in my towel showing off my poison ivy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> Try "The List" for that...  Diaper Dude will thank you for it...
Click to expand...


Its poison oak anyways.  I have never visited The List.  Just one more reason to not post the nonexisting pics.


----------



## boedicca

Warrior102 said:


> I am so sick of Weiner. Has that little pervert jumped off a bridge yet? Christ, he reminds me of John Edwards. Same level of character.




Same type of character, but Weiner is an Edwards Wannabe.

His internet "pranks and wanks" pale in comparison to Edwards' Fracas.


----------



## techieny

It's amazing how social media has exposed IDIOTS!!!


----------



## idb

techieny said:


> It's amazing how social media has exposed IDIOTS!!!



Heh...surely it's safer than having us actually leave the house...


----------



## Samson

idb said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back atcha...ummm...bub...
Click to expand...


"Bubbette"

I know: I've been spanked.


----------



## Samson

idb said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....and what we the people in general put up with.  Attempts at acutal honesty and fair play somehow triggers this.
> 
> In reality, you had yet another politician who had the skills to actually DO something decent for this country...and they blew it by letting their libido get in the way.  Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
Click to expand...

.

No, we are saying that the price of tea in China would be more topical than your post


----------



## idb

Samson said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> No, we are saying that the price of tea in China would be more topical than your post
Click to expand...


Good grief...another one!


----------



## Samson

idb said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that there have been no Republican politicians that their supporters should be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No, we are saying that the price of tea in China would be more topical than your post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief...another one!
Click to expand...


----------



## idb

.


----------



## taichiliberal

GoneBezerk said:


> You're the typical dumfuck liberal...trying to use smoke and mirrors to change the subject.
> 
> Your clown got caught with his pants down. I'm glad the piece of shit got caught and so does Glenn Beck....in fact Beck is laughing his ass off.
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Ahh, a neocon toadie with an apt screen name brays like an ass....not surprising.  And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.


----------



## taichiliberal

Intense said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Weiner may have lost his job in Congress, but he has a received a serious job offer with an increase in pay and a great health care package. Larry Flynt, of Hustler Magazine fame, has made Weiner a serious offer to work at Flynt Management Group, LLC in a plush office in Beverly Hills.
> 
> At first glance, the offer brings forth images of nude photos and erotic text messages. However, Larry Flynt has been on a campaign for years to explore hypocrisy in federal and state governments. Evidentially, Flynt thinks Anthony Weiner's experience in the erotic and political spheres could bring otherwise unavailable talents to the table.
> 
> "This offer is not made in jest. To show our sincerity, Flynt Management Group, LLC is willing to pay twenty percent more than your former Congressional salary, ensuring that your medical benefits would be equal to what you were previously receiving. While you will have to relocate to our corporate offices in Beverly Hills, California, we would pay for all relocation costs," wrote Flynt in an open letter to the Anthony Weiner.
> 
> Anthony Weiner Gets Serious Job Offer from... | Gather
> 
> New Horizon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet no one gives Flynt the credit for the reward that helped expose Congressional sleaze Vitter, but the neocon toadies are all a-twitter over this dubious offer.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. Flint is the King of Sleaze out gunning for Sleaze, that is a given. I truly have no problem with that, or the Bounties he puts out.  I just think that if this is his true calling, he should expose what he finds without regard to Political Alignment, Left or Right. * He did, his reward for exposing sleazy politicos DID NOT specify either party (if he did, please supply the exact quote for that).  Vitter was just "lucky" to be caught first.*  Doing that with out Partiality, is a Public Service. *You have to PROVE your accusation.*  Weiner needs to let the dust settle. For his sake I hope nothing else surfaces involving Minors. He is going to need to work allot of shit out in therapy. This did come down on him hard. We are all human, that constitutes falling down and picking yourself up again.
Click to expand...


*Obviously, Intense posted this before Weiner's resignation.*


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> How can anyone believe what you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI  Security Clearance
> 
> As I said, Weiner's a dope that sunk himself.  The Dems did the right thing by calling for an ethics investigation, and the GOP were and are a bunch of hypocrits because they didn't say jack about Vitter or Ensign.
> 
> Weiner's out....end of story.
> 
> Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> You only wish that was the end of the story. Offer real proof of your statements and I will gladly admit I am wrong!
> I have no problem to "man-up" if I am wrong; How about you ?
> 
> Did you ever notice, posters who say or try to imply "they won" or the other person "lost"  without providing any real proof in some fashion
> Never really did "win" the argument
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> -------------------------------
> _"Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong. End of story."_
> For your sake, you should hope that no one has followed it through for it would show that statement as false as well.
> 
> 
> But don't worry. I have condensed the thread quite well below, with LINKS,  so that our fellow readers can quickly comprehend the situation.
> Strange, but for some reason you edited these parts out of your reply.
> I believe the format of having your false statements along with your "proof" works really well to show the truth.
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> Too bad for you your link, offered as proof  does NOT support your statement.
> Do you even read the links you provide or do you just hope no one notices that you are full of it and that no one will read them?
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are there, with* LINKS* and your Link offered as proof.
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (verbatim) in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office.
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *YOUR STATEMENTS:*
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> ​*YOUR PROOF:*
> 
> Security Clearance Process for *State and Local Law Enforcement*
> 
> _It is the policy of the FBI to share with *law enforcement personnel* pertinent information regarding terrorism. In the past, the primary mechanism for such information sharing was the Joint Terrorism Task Force (JTTF). In response to the terrorist attack on America on September 11, 2001, the FBI established the State and Local Law Enforcement Executives and Elected Officials Security Clearance Initiative. This program was initiated to brief officials with an established "need-to-know" on classified information that would or could affect their area of jurisdiction.Most information needed by *state or local law enforcement* can be shared at an unclassified level. In those instances where it is necessary to share classified information, it can usually be accomplished at the Secret level. This brochure describes when security clearances are necessary and the notable differences between clearance levels. It also describes the process involved in applying and being considered for a clearance.
> 
> *State and local officials* who require access to classified material must apply for a security clearance through their local FBI Field Office. The candidate should obtain from their local FBI Field Office a Standard Form 86 (SF 86), Questionnaire for National Security Positions; and two FD-258 (FBI applicant fingerprint cards). One of two levels of security clearance, Secret or Top Secret, may be appropriate.
> 
> _​_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> See, combining your statements and your proof next to each other, works quite well. Does it not?
> 
> From your link offered as proof of your statement; It has NOTHING to do with your statement. You were probably hoping no one would read your linked "proof".
> Which explains why you only linked to it and did not actually quote it and why you selectively edited out the relevant parts  Pretty lame and pathetic on your part. pal.
> 
> Sorry, friend. Your link provides NO support to your statement. In fact, we never spoke on law enforcement personnel or specifically state politicians.
> (You do know that the President and congressmen are Federal, not State and not local law enforcement as well? )
> 
> To proof your point, you would need to provide proof to your statement where ALL presidential candidates and ALL members of both Houses of the US Congress are
> REQUIRED to get security clearances to take office
> 
> Good luck with that......
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Come on, you had what a whole 5 days here? You still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> Don't they teach you at "leftist" school that bad news should always be owned up to , quickly?
> Eventually, one, like you, will not be able to run from the truth and will end up only looking silly
> Weiner should have followed that lesson.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Of course, you are providing a good example of how Weiner went wrong in handling the original release of information.
> Who knows? Maybe they do teach you do that in "leftist" school. They assume with the MSM leftist bias, a Democrat would
> be able to lie his way out of it while the MSM tries to ignore it.
> 
> They tried with Weiner; but, they did not count on him being so prolific in his tweets and pics. So the amount of
> evidence was just too much for them and him to cover up for this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction).   Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention.
> 
> Say Good night, Gracie!
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner is a liar and a hypocrite.
> 
> He was out in front trying to pass laws punishing CEOs for "unsavory" behavior while he posed with his wiener for women across the internet.
> 
> He also trying to bring down people like Shawn Hannity and their right to free speech on the radio while he thought it was free speech sending pics of his wiener to women on the internet.
> 
> He is a piece of shit that liberals fell for...like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More "fake" cries of Justice
> As soon as Barney Frank goes, hypocrite
> 
> What do you expect from someone like this who makes up stuff
> (see post above)
Click to expand...



Somebody pull this Neo-fool aside and explain to him that Barney Frank has NOT been either accused or proven to have violated Congressional or Senate Ethic rules to be expelled.  If he has, then please show me the Ethics review and conclusion, or the campaign by the GOP to remove him on such charges.

But Vitter did, and so did Ensign...and the neocon driven GOP that wailed for Clinton's ouster and Weiner's didn't say jack about the forementioned.  Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign was allowed to finish out his term and, like Weiner, choose not to run again.
 Hypocrisy...plain and simple based on the FACTS. 

How can anyone take Neo seriously when his neocon myopia and willful ignorance is so painfully blatant?


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because unfortunately thats what our media, political machines have deteriorated to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the NY Times, Huffngglue post, MSNBC, CNN and all the hate sites continue with the democrats crusade of sniffing Sarah Palins panties...
> 
> Sarah Palin emails mostly confirm what was already known about the ex-governor - Yahoo! News
> 
> ROFL
> 
> You fascists are the biggest hypocrites on the planet - seriously.
Click to expand...



And what has all that have to do with the FACT that the neocon GOP that wailed for Clinton and Weiner to resign didn't say jack about Vitter or Ensign?  Vitter is still in office, and Ensign, like Weiner, made a choice....not to seek relection, as he finished out his office.

But all we will now get is a bunch of Uncensored bluff and bluster reminescent of the Rove inspired 2008 GOP campaign.


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet no one gives Flynt the credit for the reward that helped expose Congressional sleaze Vitter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one other than you fascists care who others sleep with. Convicted rapist Larry Flynt is a fascist attack dog, smearing enemies of the party. No one cares. It IS telling that you fascists hold convicted rapist Larry Flynt up as some sore of "hero."
> 
> Post your dick on Twitter or Facebook and it gets attention.
> 
> BTW, shouldn't you be sniffing Sarah Palins panties, along with the rest of the fascist party?
Click to expand...



My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.

No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....but it takes one to know one, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YET, the neocons are STILL either silent or defending Vitter and Ensign. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More "fake" cries of Justice
> As soon as Barney Frank goes, hypocrite
> 
> What do you expect from someone like this who makes up stuff
> (see post above)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody pull this Neo-fool aside and explain to him that Barney Frank has NOT been either accused or proven to have violated Congressional or Senate Ethic rules to be expelled.  If he has, then please show me the Ethics review and conclusion, or the campaign by the GOP to remove him on such charges.
> 
> But Vitter did, and so did Ensign...and the neocon driven GOP that wailed for Clinton's ouster and Weiner's didn't say jack about the forementioned.  Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign was allowed to finish out his term and, like Weiner, choose not to run again.
> Hypocrisy...plain and simple based on the FACTS.
> 
> How can anyone take Neo seriously when his neocon myopia and willful ignorance is so painfully blatant?
Click to expand...



Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.
> 
> No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....*but it takes one to know one*, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.



Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.


----------



## boedicca

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.
> 
> No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....*but it takes one to know one*, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
Click to expand...




It's one of the big reasons why he thinks the Government should make all of our decisions for us.

Now, it's time to wager as to when Weiner will reappear on the public stage.   I'm betting in early August.


----------



## Dr.House

Has Weiner Boy actually resigned yet?

Officially, I mean....


----------



## Liability

Dr.House said:


> Has Weiner Boy actually resigned yet?
> 
> Officially, I mean....




Weiner limps out at midnight.


----------



## mal

I heard Obama was Pressing Weiner a week or so ago...

And it was Larry this time... It was some Rep from NY.

True Story... It was an ABCNews Headline.



peace...


----------



## Wolfmoon

We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called &#8220;ZERO TOLERENCE&#8221; to police themselves and any politician&#8217;s shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING! 

We need a *&#8220;ZERO TOLERENCE BILL&#8221;* for politician&#8217;s who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong they&#8217;d immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and you&#8217;re out!*


----------



## saveliberty

Might as well thrown in the towel then.  Die hard liberals will accuse every last Republican of something.


----------



## boedicca

Wolfmoon said:


> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*






This is why we have elections.   

And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether.  Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether.  Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
Click to expand...


totally agree.  Congress should not be allowed to enact any special provisions for themselves.  When they write healthcare laws, they should live by them themselves too.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether.  Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
Click to expand...


Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.

I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.

I hope many will at least log in there.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

"Ode to a Weiner."  

Fare thee well Weiner
When you're down and cannot get up-
When you limp toward the final goal
REMEMBER your glory days 
(wipes a tear from her eye)
Bye Bye Weiner.. Bye bye.


----------



## gautama

glitch


----------



## gautama

Someone suggested the *OBVIOUS* on Foxfyre's thread which was a poll: Congressmen and Senators should be liable to the same laws as other American Citizens: To wit, if one of us pulls an Anthony Weanie Weiner, the least we'd get is fired.

That goes for DEMS as well as REPS .......or even PC Saints, such as the glorified Whoremaster par excellence, MLK, who  has FBI files on him *yards thick* for his specialty on white prostitutes. This PC Saint, MLK, has a National Holiday named for him, replacing the National Holiday named after the Father of our country (the dead white man) George Washington.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether. Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
Click to expand...

 
Where is your thread I'd like to peek in at it and see what people are saying.  I think it time for people to all work together on this one!


----------



## taichiliberal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> More "fake" cries of Justice
> As soon as Barney Frank goes, hypocrite
> 
> What do you expect from someone like this who makes up stuff
> (see post above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody pull this Neo-fool aside and explain to him that Barney Frank has NOT been either accused or proven to have violated Congressional or Senate Ethic rules to be expelled.  If he has, then please show me the Ethics review and conclusion, or the campaign by the GOP to remove him on such charges.
> 
> But Vitter did, and so did Ensign...and the neocon driven GOP that wailed for Clinton's ouster and Weiner's didn't say jack about the forementioned.  Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign was allowed to finish out his term and, like Weiner, choose not to run again.
> Hypocrisy...plain and simple based on the FACTS.
> 
> How can anyone take Neo seriously when his neocon myopia and willful ignorance is so painfully blatant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).
Click to expand...


WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.  

Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Get your act together, LGS.


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.
> 
> No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....*but it takes one to know one*, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
Click to expand...


I find it amazing that since YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY FAULT ME ON, you bray like an ass regarding the use of an old sarcastic line which was used to emphasize my agreement with you that Flynt's a sleaze.  And Vitter's a sleaze...but the GOP and the neocon parrots and toadies on this thread WON'T condemn Vitter like they and the Dem's did Weiner.

Got it now bunky?


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.
> 
> No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....*but it takes one to know one*, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the big reasons why he thinks the Government should make all of our decisions for us.
> 
> 
> And please produce the quote where I stated such....if you can't, that makes you a lying Boedicca BS artist.
> 
> Now, it's time to wager as to when Weiner will reappear on the public stage.   I'm betting in early August.
Click to expand...


Who cares?


----------



## bripat9643

taichiliberal said:


> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.



The GOP wasn't screaming for Wiener's head (pun intended).  Democrats were the ones who wanted him gone.  Most in the GOP were rolling on the floor laughing.  In their wildest dreams, they wouldn't have imagined an albatross like him hanging around in office until the election.   Oh sure, a few issued perfunctory statements that he should resign.  What did you expect them to stay "yeah we want Wiener to stay so he can sink whatever chances in the next election the Dims have?"



taichiliberal said:


> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.



What hypocrisy? 

Ensign resigned, BTW, and Vitter didn't lie repeatedly before the entire nation.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

taichiliberal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody pull this Neo-fool aside and explain to him that Barney Frank has NOT been either accused or proven to have violated Congressional or Senate Ethic rules to be expelled.  If he has, then please show me the Ethics review and conclusion, or the campaign by the GOP to remove him on such charges.
> 
> But Vitter did, and so did Ensign...and the neocon driven GOP that wailed for Clinton's ouster and Weiner's didn't say jack about the forementioned.  Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign was allowed to finish out his term and, like Weiner, choose not to run again.
> Hypocrisy...plain and simple based on the FACTS.
> 
> How can anyone take Neo seriously when his neocon myopia and willful ignorance is so painfully blatant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
Click to expand...


I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."


----------



## gautama

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
Click to expand...


LGS,

Yours is the key to DEM's MORALITY on this particular issue, and illustrative of their general mindset:

"No dem politician called for Weiner's ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it." 

Then, the usual Obamarhoidal and LIEberrhoidal bullshit: Enough Dems realize that their silence is too deafening, Obummer joins the act by throwing the Weanie pervert under the bus....then when enough far left LIEberrhoid loons recognize that their sweetie-poo is demolished and begin to whine....Obummer flipity-flops and offers sympathy & good wishes to Weanie and his Muslim Al Queda/Hamas  connected wife.


----------



## Too Tall

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my...Uncensored2008 is babbling like a frustrated 8th grader. Somebody give this Uncensored 2008 jackass a dictionary so he can look up the word "fascist" and learn how to properly apply it.
> 
> No one said Flynt wasn't a sleaze....*but it takes one to know one*, or in this case to catch one.  And he caught Vitter.  A matter of fact and history that willfully ignorant fools like Uncensored2008 doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that since YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY FAULT ME ON, you bray like an ass regarding the use of an old sarcastic line which was used to emphasize my agreement with you that Flynt's a sleaze.  And Vitter's a sleaze...but the GOP and the neocon parrots and toadies on this thread WON'T condemn Vitter like they and the Dem's did Weiner.
> Got it now bunky?
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton set the standard for what is acceptable for politicians.


----------



## gautama

Too Tall said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that since YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY FAULT ME ON, you bray like an ass regarding the use of an old sarcastic line which was used to emphasize my agreement with you that Flynt's a sleaze.  And Vitter's a sleaze...but the GOP and the neocon parrots and toadies on this thread WON'T condemn Vitter like they and the Dem's did Weiner.
> Got it now bunky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton set the standard for what is acceptable for politicians.
Click to expand...


However, the LIEberrhoid stooges will keep on whining about Ensign & Vitter as moral equivalents......ignoring their ICONS of MORALITY like JFK, his bro, The Chappaquidick Murderer Ted Kennedy (may hie roast in Hell)......and of course the PC Saint MLK: The Whoremaster par excellence for whom we have a National Holiday......instead of the Father of our Country, the dead white man George Washington.


----------



## Seawytch

Too Tall said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that since YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY FAULT ME ON, you bray like an ass regarding the use of an old sarcastic line which was used to emphasize my agreement with you that Flynt's a sleaze.  And Vitter's a sleaze...but the GOP and the neocon parrots and toadies on this thread WON'T condemn Vitter like they and the Dem's did Weiner.
> Got it now bunky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton set the standard for what is acceptable for politicians.
Click to expand...


No, Thomas Jefferson did with all that slave sex.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether.  Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
Click to expand...


Pasting a link into this post would have helped.

Now I gotta go detective, frisk you, searching for Foxfyre Threads!

You don't have any sharp objects in your pockets, do you?


----------



## Foxfyre

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether.  Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pasting a link into this post would have helped.
> 
> Now I gotta go detective, frisk you, searching for Foxfyre Threads!
> 
> You don't have any sharp objects in your pockets, do you?
Click to expand...


The last time I posted a link to another thread on USMB--it wasn't even my thread--I was reprimanded by an Admin for spamming.  So I haven't committed that particular sin since.

Is it allowed to do that now?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans should all get together and *demand *that the politicians pass a bill called ZERO TOLERENCE to police themselves and any politicians shenanigans. I mean anything, drunk driving, drug use, sexual idiots, spouse abuse not paying your taxes you name it, cheating on their spouses, ANYTHING!
> 
> We need a *ZERO TOLERENCE BILL* for politicians who want to pull shenanigans while in office. With the new bill if they were proven to have done wrong theyd immediately get thrown out of office in disgrace or made to resign without their pensions. This would be for all polticians no matter what level of government they're on, if they're found wrong doing of any kind their out.* I mean one time and youre out!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether. Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
Click to expand...

 
I'm thinking if a politician doesn't have the intelligence to act appropriately and morally he sure in the heck shouldn't be in public office at any level. The weak minded are too easily corrupted by money. We have over 300 million people in America, I think we can find another politician easily if a vacancy should come available.


----------



## boedicca

Wolfmoon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we have elections.
> 
> And we should get rid of pensions for political office holders altogether. Let them use 401Ks like the private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if a politician doesn't have the intelligence to act appropriately and morally he sure in the heck shouldn't be in public office at any level. *The weak minded are too easily corrupted by money. *We have over 300 million people in America, I think we can find another politician easily if a vacancy should come available.
Click to expand...




And this is why we should minimize the Moral Hazard of Other People's money by limiting government to the smallest scope possible.  The more government does, the more money it extracts, and the more money there is for the weak minded to abuse.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, change the career politicians back into public servants and I think there would be many fewer Anthony Weiners and such on the public scene.
> 
> I started a thread re this very concept in politics just a few minutes ago. . . .Once and for all how to fix the federal government.
> 
> I hope many will at least log in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasting a link into this post would have helped.
> 
> Now I gotta go detective, frisk you, searching for Foxfyre Threads!
> 
> You don't have any sharp objects in your pockets, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time I posted a link to another thread on USMB--it wasn't even my thread--I was reprimanded by an Admin for spamming.  So I haven't committed that particular sin since.
> 
> Is it allowed to do that now?
Click to expand...


I do it all the time, but then, I'm special.


----------



## gautama

mal said:


> I heard Obama was Pressing Weiner a week or so ago...
> 
> And it was Larry this time... It was some Rep from NY.
> 
> True Story... It was an ABCNews Headline.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Spurred on by your sig........

I just googled:" larry sinclair obama ".

OMG....is that semi-black Black Racist Swine a fucking Queer as well ???

Cause, there's the video with Sinclair stating that he fellatioed (neologism ?) Obummer in a limo, then hotel.

Then, challenges Obummer to a polygraph and whatever else to establish veracity.....

If this is a scam of such monumental defamation, shouldn't this be exposed.....??????

One way or another, this startling info has to be investigated.

What with wagging fingers, and wagging weiners.......?!?!?!?


----------



## Meister

Is this the new USMB Coffee Shop thread?


----------



## Foxfyre

Meister said:


> Is this the new USMB Coffee Shop thread?



LOL.  Do you think the previous post would fly in the Coffee Shop?


----------



## boedicca

Only if we relocate the Coffee Shop to Hell.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone believe what you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only wish that was the end of the story. Offer real proof of your statements and I will gladly admit I am wrong!
> I have no problem to "man-up" if I am wrong; How about you ?
> 
> Did you ever notice, posters who say or try to imply "they won" or the other person "lost"  without providing any real proof in some fashion
> Never really did "win" the argument
> 
> Funny how that works
> 
> -------------------------------
> _"Anyone who follows through all discussion/responses in the thread that's indicated above knows Neo's a child who just can't accept being wrong. End of story."_
> For your sake, you should hope that no one has followed it through for it would show that statement as false as well.
> 
> 
> But don't worry. I have condensed the thread quite well below, with LINKS,  so that our fellow readers can quickly comprehend the situation.
> Strange, but for some reason you edited these parts out of your reply.
> I believe the format of having your false statements along with your "proof" works really well to show the truth.
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> Too bad for you your link, offered as proof  does NOT support your statement.
> Do you even read the links you provide or do you just hope no one notices that you are full of it and that no one will read them?
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry Friend
> 
> You exact statements are there, with* LINKS* and your Link offered as proof.
> But you still lied or pulled facts out of your arse IS the truth
> 
> You said, your exact words (verbatim) in response to my statement that all politicians should have criminal background checks made public
> while running for office.
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *YOUR STATEMENTS:*
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> ​*YOUR PROOF:*
> 
> Security Clearance Process for *State and Local Law Enforcement*
> 
> _It is the policy of the FBI to share with *law enforcement personnel* pertinent information regarding terrorism. In the past, the primary mechanism for such information sharing was the Joint Terrorism Task Force (JTTF). In response to the terrorist attack on America on September 11, 2001, the FBI established the State and Local Law Enforcement Executives and Elected Officials Security Clearance Initiative. This program was initiated to brief officials with an established "need-to-know" on classified information that would or could affect their area of jurisdiction.Most information needed by *state or local law enforcement* can be shared at an unclassified level. In those instances where it is necessary to share classified information, it can usually be accomplished at the Secret level. This brochure describes when security clearances are necessary and the notable differences between clearance levels. It also describes the process involved in applying and being considered for a clearance.
> 
> *State and local officials* who require access to classified material must apply for a security clearance through their local FBI Field Office. The candidate should obtain from their local FBI Field Office a Standard Form 86 (SF 86), Questionnaire for National Security Positions; and two FD-258 (FBI applicant fingerprint cards). One of two levels of security clearance, Secret or Top Secret, may be appropriate.
> 
> _​_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> See, combining your statements and your proof next to each other, works quite well. Does it not?
> 
> From your link offered as proof of your statement; It has NOTHING to do with your statement. You were probably hoping no one would read your linked "proof".
> Which explains why you only linked to it and did not actually quote it and why you selectively edited out the relevant parts  Pretty lame and pathetic on your part. pal.
> 
> Sorry, friend. Your link provides NO support to your statement. In fact, we never spoke on law enforcement personnel or specifically state politicians.
> (You do know that the President and congressmen are Federal, not State and not local law enforcement as well? )
> 
> To proof your point, you would need to provide proof to your statement where ALL presidential candidates and ALL members of both Houses of the US Congress are
> REQUIRED to get security clearances to take office
> 
> Good luck with that......
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Come on, you had what a whole 5 days here? You still can not find any support to your statement
> hmm, why would that be?
> 
> 
> Admit the truth, it will set you free
> Learn from the Left's new hero Weiner. He finally told the truth and he must feel better.
> 
> Don't they teach you at "leftist" school that bad news should always be owned up to , quickly?
> Eventually, one, like you, will not be able to run from the truth and will end up only looking silly
> Weiner should have followed that lesson.
> 
> I mean, it won't be like you are the first Leftist who doesn't know what they are talking about
> 
> Of course, you are providing a good example of how Weiner went wrong in handling the original release of information.
> Who knows? Maybe they do teach you do that in "leftist" school. They assume with the MSM leftist bias, a Democrat would
> be able to lie his way out of it while the MSM tries to ignore it.
> 
> They tried with Weiner; but, they did not count on him being so prolific in his tweets and pics. So the amount of
> evidence was just too much for them and him to cover up for this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction).   Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention.
> 
> Say Good night, Gracie!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god even Weiner a radical leftist knew when to call it quits
> 
> My friend,,  you are living proof of ignorance is bliss
> 
> For slow readers on the left, again
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> There are no qualifiers in your statement. They are inclusive of all
> You can not support your statements
> 
> I hate to break it you; but your "support" has NOTHING to do with US officials
> nor does it support your statement
> 
> Your the question at hand is your statement which is false
> You can try to spin all you want but sorry they are false
> 
> Now you either lied or pulled them out of your arse
> Spin (poorly) but now everyone knows what you are
> 
> One can only hope, you know how badly you are trying to spin this one
> It is a sad statement indeed, if you actually believe your argument
> Of course you did mostly likely vote for Papa Obama, so your ignorance is understandable.
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

I said it before and I'll say it again:   if we are going to go on a witch hunt to purge Congress, let's sweep in Frank, Waters, and Rangel into the first group to go.  They've done far worse to our country than Weiner, or Vitter, or Ensign ever have.


----------



## gautama

boedicca said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again:   if we are going to go on a witch hunt to purge Congress, let's sweep in Frank, Waters, and Rangel into the first group to go.  They've done far worse to our country than Weiner, or Vitter, or Ensign ever have.



What about Larry Sinclair's allegation that Obummer is a fucking QUEER ?

Wasn't that "romance" illegal and requires a full blown investigation one way or another to verify the TRUTH of the matter ???


----------



## boedicca

I don't care.


----------



## percysunshine

Ok, so I come across this story today *"Wei Wei released on bail"*.
Ai Wei Wei released on bail | euronews, world news

Maybe a beer sumit is in order between Wei Wei and Weiner?


----------



## taichiliberal

boedicca said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again:   if we are going to go on a witch hunt to purge Congress, let's sweep in Frank, Waters, and Rangel into the first group to go.  They've done far worse to our country than Weiner, or Vitter, or Ensign ever have.



Bleating mantras that are rift with partisanship does not make you look smart or saying something profound, Bodi old girl.....just makes you look like another run of the mill willfully ignorant and insipidly stubborn neocon toadie.

Again and again we see the neocon peanut gallery ignore and make excuses for the silence of their leadership regarding Vitter and Ensign, while they dance with glee over Weiner.  Hypocrisy among the neocons abounds, but they'll eat shit and call it ice cream before admitting it.


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone believe what you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction).   Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention.
> 
> Say Good night, Gracie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god even Weiner a radical leftist knew when to call it quits
> 
> My friend,,  you are living proof of ignorance is bliss
> 
> For slow readers on the left, again
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> There are no qualifiers in your statement. They are inclusive of all
> You can not support your statements
> 
> I hate to break it you; but your "support" has NOTHING to do with US officials
> nor does it support your statement
> 
> Your the question at hand is your statement which is false
> You can try to spin all you want but sorry they are false
> 
> Now you either lied or pulled them out of your arse
> Spin (poorly) but now everyone knows what you are
> 
> One can only hope, you know how badly you are trying to spin this one
> It is a sad statement indeed, if you actually believe your argument
> Of course you did mostly likely vote for Papa Obama, so your ignorance is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous post, I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction). Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo loves to repeat only PARTS of a conservation, but all one has to do is follow the chronology of the posts to see where I've provided other documentation to back what I say, and how Neo just ignores it, as he does here when I point out information that contradicts Neo's silliness.
> 
> *Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention...repeating his Neo-con BS ad nauseum.*
> 
> Say goodnight Gracie....shows over for you.  You may have the stage solo.
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

bripat9643 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP wasn't screaming for Wiener's head (pun intended).  Democrats were the ones who wanted him gone.  Most in the GOP were rolling on the floor laughing.  In their wildest dreams, they wouldn't have imagined an albatross like him hanging around in office until the election.   Oh sure, a few issued perfunctory statements that he should resign.  What did you expect them to stay "yeah we want Wiener to stay so he can sink whatever chances in the next election the Dims have?"
> 
> 
> *Sorry, but your revision of recent history doesn't cut it.  The GOP weren't just silent or one or two made a "perfunctory" statement.  For your education:  http://www.ktvb.com/news/politics/R...-step-down-Democrats-back-away-123482129.html*
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What hypocrisy?
> 
> Ensign resigned, BTW, and Vitter didn't lie repeatedly before the entire nation.
Click to expand...


The hypocrisy of Vitter and all the GOPers screaming for Clinton to resign while dialing up hookers for the evening.  The hypocrisy of the GOP KNOWING that Vitter violated ethics rules (as publically exposed by Flynt) yet supported his campaign to the Senate, and then calling on a technicality to keep him there.

The hypocrisy that let Ensign finish out his term WITHOUT drumming for his resignation ASAP!

But NOW the hypocritical neocon GOP and it's toadies/parrots/pundits have set a new standard....it doesn't matter if you're caught red handed, you're a moral degenerate that must be removed ONLY if you lie about it to the media.

Good thing our regular criminal justice system operates as such.


----------



## taichiliberal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
Click to expand...


Either you're ignorant of the facts as they occured or you're just another neocon toadie who doesn't have the guts to acknowledge when you're parroting the neocon GOP bull smoke.  Within less than 72 hours when the Weiner situation started, you had Dem politicos in New York and Peolosi getting after Weiner in the public forum.  Again, get your act together, LGS.


----------



## FuelRod

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a fool and in the same breath sticking up for a sick pervert like Bwarney Fwank shows me all I need to know about your thought process. Just because LIBERALS refused to investigate him and show him the door doesn't mean he isn't a scumbag sicko. They're all a disgrace.. Vitter, Ensign, Frank.. throw all of them out with the trash and be done with it.. who cares??!You leftist SHEEP are scary people.. you don't give a damn what a liberal does.. you're only out to destroy conservatives .. it's a bloodsport for your religion (liberalism).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
Click to expand...


Are you saying the libs choked on Weiner?


----------



## taichiliberal

Too Tall said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think it an impossibility that an honest person cannot see what a criminal does.  I also find it amazing that you have different types of fools.  I guess it is a good thing, so you can tell your friends apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that since YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOGICALLY OR FACTUALLY FAULT ME ON, you bray like an ass regarding the use of an old sarcastic line which was used to emphasize my agreement with you that Flynt's a sleaze.  And Vitter's a sleaze...but the GOP and the neocon parrots and toadies on this thread WON'T condemn Vitter like they and the Dem's did Weiner.
> Got it now bunky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton set the standard for what is acceptable for politicians.
Click to expand...



Man, are YOU young!  Politicians doing all types of sexual hi-jinks has been documented in the press when I was a kid.  Fanne Foxxe comes to mind as a funny example.....look it up!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

FuelRod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying the libs choked on Weiner?
Click to expand...


Teehee!! LMAO  Made me laugh~  You're too good at this!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

taichiliberal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either you're ignorant of the facts as they occured or you're just another neocon toadie who doesn't have the guts to acknowledge when you're parroting the neocon GOP bull smoke.  Within less than 72 hours when the Weiner situation started, you had Dem politicos in New York and Peolosi getting after Weiner in the public forum.  Again, get your act together, LGS.
Click to expand...



Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.. blah blah.. Honestly, get a new line.. you're totally irrelevant and quite the bore.


----------



## taichiliberal

FuelRod said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about, LGS?  I didn't bring Barney Frank into the discussion....and all I did was point out the FACT that the GOP wasn't screaming for Frank's ouster on any ethics charges like Weiner...and the GOP wasn't screaming for the ouster of whore monger Vitter or sleazy Ensign.
> 
> Maybe you should get your head in the game and LEARN TO READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY (damn, ten years trying to teach that to neocon parrots and toadies), as I NEVER defended Weiner's actions, just pointed out the HYPOCRISY of the neocon GOP and it's parrots/pundits on the matter.  You and I are in agreement, Vitter, Ensign and Weiner are all in the same basket.  I'm just saying, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Get your act together, LGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying the libs choked on Weiner?
Click to expand...


Nah, she's just parroting neocon BS...ignorant of the actual facts.


----------



## taichiliberal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what the ESTABLISHMENT GOP thinks or does. They're a bunch of bloated crusty losers. No dem politician called for Weiners ouster until the smoke became so thick they choked on it. NOW WHAT? I smell a rotten "Goose."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're ignorant of the facts as they occured or you're just another neocon toadie who doesn't have the guts to acknowledge when you're parroting the neocon GOP bull smoke.  Within less than 72 hours when the Weiner situation started, you had Dem politicos in New York and Peolosi getting after Weiner in the public forum.  Again, get your act together, LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.. blah blah.. Honestly, get a new line.. you're totally irrelevant and quite the bore.
Click to expand...



Just as I thought, LGS just shoots her mouth off with neocon talking points, and yet she doesn't have the guts to admit she's wrong when caught, so she babbles like a child.

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

taichiliberal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're ignorant of the facts as they occured or you're just another neocon toadie who doesn't have the guts to acknowledge when you're parroting the neocon GOP bull smoke.  Within less than 72 hours when the Weiner situation started, you had Dem politicos in New York and Peolosi getting after Weiner in the public forum.  Again, get your act together, LGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.. blah blah.. Honestly, get a new line.. you're totally irrelevant and quite the bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, LGS just shoots her mouth off with neocon talking points, and yet she doesn't have the guts to admit she's wrong when caught, so she babbles like a child.
> 
> Say goodnight, Gracie.
Click to expand...


You don't think.. you're an overbloated moron who use to believe you "informed" me and several others of your great wisdom when all you are is a liberal hack poser. SQUAWK NEOCON   SQUAWK  -

Who the hell is Gracie?? LMFAO


----------



## saveliberty

So the three days we beat you with the, "he's guilty" rubber hose meant nothing?  We heard Pelosi turn him in and you stood beside the Weiner.  We heard Obama suggest he step down, still your with the Weinie.  Reid and the number two House Democrat fall away and there's taichiliberal waving the save Weiner flag.  Don't go getting all surprised when I can't give a crap about what you have to say about LadyGunSlinger.


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good god even Weiner a radical leftist knew when to call it quits
> 
> My friend,,  you are living proof of ignorance is bliss
> 
> For slow readers on the left, again
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> There are no qualifiers in your statement. They are inclusive of all
> You can not support your statements
> 
> I hate to break it you; but your "support" has NOTHING to do with US officials
> nor does it support your statement
> 
> Your the question at hand is your statement which is false
> You can try to spin all you want but sorry they are false
> 
> Now you either lied or pulled them out of your arse
> Spin (poorly) but now everyone knows what you are
> 
> One can only hope, you know how badly you are trying to spin this one
> It is a sad statement indeed, if you actually believe your argument
> Of course you did mostly likely vote for Papa Obama, so your ignorance is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous post, I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction). Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo loves to repeat only PARTS of a conservation, but all one has to do is follow the chronology of the posts to see where I've provided other documentation to back what I say, and how Neo just ignores it, as he does here when I point out information that contradicts Neo's silliness.
> 
> *Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention...repeating his Neo-con BS ad nauseum.*
> 
> Say goodnight Gracie....shows over for you.  You may have the stage solo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> You do know that no matter how BIG you make the font, it does not make you any more
> correct
> 
> 
> 
> Your statements still stand as false'
> 
> Prove me wrong
> 
> You have had what over a week now and you can't find any proof
> I know liberals like others to do their work for them or least tax the hard work of others
> so here I will help you.
> 
> I have tried to put in into terms that even a liberal can understand:
> 
> In my statement of all politicians should get criminal background checks and make them public to run for office, you stated that they all get Federal or FBI background checks before running for office.
> 
> All you need to do is find proof to support your statements that ALL presidential candidates  and All congressmen get Federal background checks before taking office
> 
> In case you forgot
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> Hope that helps
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, in case some are unsure of the buildup of your lie,
> they can just click HERE to see the rest of the story
> 
> Unlike you, I have nothing to spin or hide
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

LadyGunSlinger said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.. blah blah.. Honestly, get a new line.. you're totally irrelevant and quite the bore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, LGS just shoots her mouth off with neocon talking points, and yet she doesn't have the guts to admit she's wrong when caught, so she babbles like a child.
> 
> Say goodnight, Gracie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think.. you're an overbloated moron who use to believe you "informed" me and several others of your great wisdom when all you are is a liberal hack poser. SQUAWK NEOCON   SQUAWK  -
> 
> Who the hell is Gracie?? LMFAO
Click to expand...


As the chronology of the posts shows, the lady gun slinger continually shoots intellectual blanks, and goes on the personal attack when she can't back up what she says or admit she was wrong on any point.

What's even worse, LSG doesn't recognize a classic comedic line....but then again most videots are ignorant and proud of it.  So I leave this female gunslinging ass to her faux hysterics.


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> So the three days we beat you with the, "he's guilty" rubber hose meant nothing?  We heard Pelosi turn him in and you stood beside the Weiner.  We heard Obama suggest he step down, still your with the Weinie.  Reid and the number two House Democrat fall away and there's taichiliberal waving the save Weiner flag.  Don't go getting all surprised when I can't give a crap about what you have to say about LadyGunSlinger.



For three days imbeciles like YOU kept repeating a moot point...since I REPEATEDLY acknowledged that not only was Weiner guilty, as the chronology of the posts shows.

For three days imbeciles like YOU REPEATEDLY IGNORED THE FACT that the GOP calling for Weiner to step down were HYPOCRITS, as they DID NOT do the same for Vitter or Ensign, and STILL will not do the same for Vitter.

For three days I acknowledged and POINTED OUT how the Dem hierarchy were up front in calling for ethic reviews and for Weiner to step down, while imbeciles like you tried to falsely portray the Dems as reluctant to do so.

Bottom line: Imbeciles like YOU, Saved Liberty, REFUSE TO FLAT OUT ACKNOWLEDGE THE GOP HYPOCRISY REGARDING WEINER.  So instead you lie, as you've done here.

Further more, if you didn't care about what I wrote, you wouldn't be responding as such...so next time THINK before you type, SL...makes you look less foolish.


----------



## gautama

taichiliberal said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, LGS just shoots her mouth off with neocon talking points, and yet she doesn't have the guts to admit she's wrong when caught, so she babbles like a child.
> 
> Say goodnight, Gracie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think.. you're an overbloated moron who use to believe you "informed" me and several others of your great wisdom when all you are is a liberal hack poser. SQUAWK NEOCON   SQUAWK  -
> 
> Who the hell is Gracie?? LMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the chronology of the posts shows, the lady gun slinger continually shoots intellectual blanks, and goes on the personal attack when she can't back up what she says or admit she was wrong on any point.
> 
> What's even worse, LSG doesn't recognize a classic comedic line....but then again most videots are ignorant and proud of it.  So I leave this female gunslinging ass to her faux hysterics.
Click to expand...


TaichiLIEberrhoid,

You are one of the LIEberrhoid fools who is obviously most afflicted with Obamarrhoidal diarrhea ......you just go on, and on, and on, and on.......ad nauseam with your *NEVERENDING SHIT!!!!!!*

Do you really think anyone reads your *PREDICTABLE BULLLSHIT ??????*


----------



## taichiliberal

Neotrotsky said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous post, I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction). Evidently, Neo doesn't understand that Congressmen and Senators are state & local officials who will need a security clearance regarding Home Land Security information, etc., etc.
> 
> Neo loves to repeat only PARTS of a conservation, but all one has to do is follow the chronology of the posts to see where I've provided other documentation to back what I say, and how Neo just ignores it, as he does here when I point out information that contradicts Neo's silliness.
> 
> *Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say about the neocon hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign....so he just follows me like a noisy lap dog looking for attention...repeating his Neo-con BS ad nauseum.*
> 
> Say goodnight Gracie....shows over for you.  You may have the stage solo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> You do know that no matter how BIG you make the font, it does not make you any more
> correct
> 
> 
> 
> Your statements still stand as false'
> 
> Prove me wrong
> 
> You have had what over a week now and you can't find any proof
> I know liberals like others to do their work for them or least tax the hard work of others
> so here I will help you.
> 
> I have tried to put in into terms that even a liberal can understand:
> 
> In my statement of all politicians should get criminal background checks and make them public to run for office, you stated that they all get Federal or FBI background checks before running for office.
> 
> All you need to do is find proof to support your statements that ALL presidential candidates  and All congressmen get Federal background checks before taking office
> 
> In case you forgot
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> Hope that helps
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, in case some are unsure of the buildup of your lie,
> they can just click HERE to see the rest of the story
> 
> Unlike you, I have nothing to spin or hide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3774228-post3827.html
> 
> For those who are interested in the facts.  Now, let's watch this Neo-con numbskull dance his one trick pony show ad nauseum....just like I said he would.
Click to expand...


----------



## BolshevikHunter

taichi? Please tell me that you're not actually defending this bottomfeeding puke bag from New York Weiner are you? Even though you and I have some different views, I never thought this woud be one of them. I always respected your quick wit. 

Listen my friend, Weiner is a crarpetbagging maggot pervert just like Spitzer. We need to all stop giving these dirtbags a break, and I personally could give a fuck less if they have a (D) or an (R) next to their names or not. At the end of the day, these creeps are one of the same monsters. It's time to clean house on both sides.  ~BH


----------



## Quantum Windbag

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> You do know that no matter how BIG you make the font, it does not make you any more
> correct
> 
> 
> 
> Your statements still stand as false'
> 
> Prove me wrong
> 
> You have had what over a week now and you can't find any proof
> I know liberals like others to do their work for them or least tax the hard work of others
> so here I will help you.
> 
> I have tried to put in into terms that even a liberal can understand:
> 
> In my statement of all politicians should get criminal background checks and make them public to run for office, you stated that they all get Federal or FBI background checks before running for office.
> 
> All you need to do is find proof to support your statements that ALL presidential candidates  and All congressmen get Federal background checks before taking office
> 
> In case you forgot
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> Hope that helps
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, in case some are unsure of the buildup of your lie,
> they can just click HERE to see the rest of the story
> 
> Unlike you, I have nothing to spin or hide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3774228-post3827.html
> 
> For those who are interested in the facts.  Now, let's watch this Neo-con numbskull dance his one trick pony show ad nauseum....just like I said he would.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just an FYI.

If you are trying to argue that the FBI does a background check on every elected official, you are full of shit. The article you linked to clearly shows that they do checks on people who are in a need to know position regarding classified information. That list does not even include every US Senator, just the ones who serve on intelligence committees. 

Not that I expect you to acknowledge facts or let reality affect your posting in any way, shape, or form. You are still here arguing about Weiner after his official resignation took place.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I'm glad this freak resigned.
2. Perv.
3. And he was from up north too.
4. Freaken freaks!
5. Lets make sure this freak gets run out of office.


Regards,
SirJamsofTexas


----------



## idb

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I'm glad this freak resigned.
> 2. Perv.
> 3. And he was from up north too.
> 4. Freaken freaks!
> 5. Lets make sure this freak gets run out of office.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamsofTexas



1. Dya
2. think he's
3. destined to
4. go to
5. hell
6. ?

Cheers SirJames


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







idb said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I'm glad this freak resigned.
> 2. Perv.
> 3. And he was from up north too.
> 4. Freaken freaks!
> 5. Lets make sure this freak gets run out of office.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamsofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dya
> 2. think he's
> 3. destined to
> 4. go to
> 5. hell
> 6. ?
> 
> Cheers SirJames
Click to expand...





1. I don't worry about what will happen to others, as far as who will go to hell or not.
2. But this dude misused his oath of office..
3. And is just sick!



Regards,
SirJamsofTexas


----------



## saveliberty

taichiliberal said:


> For three days imbeciles like YOU kept repeating a moot point...since I REPEATEDLY acknowledged that not only was Weiner guilty, as the chronology of the posts shows.
> 
> For three days imbeciles like YOU REPEATEDLY IGNORED THE FACT that the GOP calling for Weiner to step down were HYPOCRITS, as they DID NOT do the same for Vitter or Ensign, and STILL will not do the same for Vitter.
> 
> For three days I acknowledged and POINTED OUT how the Dem hierarchy were up front in calling for ethic reviews and for Weiner to step down, while imbeciles like you tried to falsely portray the Dems as reluctant to do so.
> 
> Bottom line: Imbeciles like YOU, Saved Liberty, REFUSE TO FLAT OUT ACKNOWLEDGE THE GOP HYPOCRISY REGARDING WEINER.  So instead you lie, as you've done here.
> 
> Further more, if you didn't care about what I wrote, you wouldn't be responding as such...so next time THINK before you type, SL...makes you look less foolish.




The thread was about Weiner.  YOU defended him to the hilt the whole time.  Your only defense was to deflect and use the, "but look there is someone worse and you need to do something there first" defense.  Talk about a whining fool of a wuss.


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> Bleating mantras that are rift with partisanship does not make you look smart or saying something profound, Bodi old girl.....



Irony so thick you'd need a hot saw to cut through it..

ROFL

What a fucking hypocrite you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> In the previous post, I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction).



That you're a partisan hack who holds entirely different standards for party members than for the hated infidels?

Nah, I think everyone sees your reeking hypocrisy.

Hey, you have a party to serve - integrity has no place with you...


----------



## Uncensored2008

taichiliberal said:


> For three days imbeciles like YOU kept repeating a moot point...



The point is moot to you because you are a partisan hack and a fucking hypocrite who holds entirely different standards for party members than for others. 

To anyone with even a shred of integrity, the point is anything but moot. Of course, you would know nothing about that.



> For three days imbeciles like YOU REPEATEDLY IGNORED THE FACT that the GOP calling for Weiner to step down were HYPOCRITS, as they DID NOT do the same for Vitter or Ensign, and STILL will not do the same for Vitter.



Nor did you do the same for Frank, Rangel or Waters. But as previously noted, you're a mindless partisan hack, and a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Liability

Tackylib is such a dishonest partisan hack he cannot even appreciate how badly he stands exposed as a dishonest partisan hack.

Hey, tackylib, you filthy enema nozzle, just face facts.  Wiener was exposed as a real dick, a very small petty loser, and your deflection efforts have exposed you too.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Weiners 17-year-old Twitter contact responds

The family of the 17-year-old says the contact was online via Twitter, and the tweets "were not salacious or in any manner inappropriate." No photographs were ever sent to her, an attorney representing the family said in a statement Sunday.


----------



## FuelRod

Wolfmoon said:


> Weiners 17-year-old Twitter contact responds
> 
> The family of the 17-year-old says the contact was online via Twitter, and the tweets "were not salacious or in any manner inappropriate." No photographs were ever sent to her, an attorney representing the family said in a statement Sunday.



Right dipshit...Weiner went public in error.  It's how Weiner started this mess.


----------



## taichiliberal

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3774228-post3827.html
> 
> For those who are interested in the facts.  Now, let's watch this Neo-con numbskull dance his one trick pony show ad nauseum....just like I said he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> If you are trying to argue that the FBI does a background check on every elected official, you are full of shit. The article you linked to clearly shows that they do checks on people who are in a need to know position regarding classified information. That list does not even include every US Senator, just the ones who serve on intelligence committees.
> 
> Not that I expect you to acknowledge facts or let reality affect your posting in any way, shape, or form. You are still here arguing about Weiner after his official resignation took place.
Click to expand...



Just an FYI,

Like your equally moronic pal Neo, you ignore the FACT that Senators and Congressmen fall into the category of FBI review as the link informs, as they come into contact with "need to know" or "classified" information.  As always, YOU don't fully comprehend what you read, and then try to substitute YOUR personal opinion, supposition and conjecture for the facts.

I EXPECT you to follow up your silly Neo-con buddy, as both you clowns share similar mental deficiencies when it comes to reading comprehension and debating skills.

Bottom line:  Neo doesn't have a damned thing to say regarding the GOP hypocrisy when it comes to Weiner, Vitter and Ensign, so he just keeps beating a dead horse.  Evidently, our silly little Windbag is of the same mindset, and once again lives up to his screen name.

Now, repeat the SOS like a good little Windbag and blow away!


----------



## taichiliberal

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For three days imbeciles like YOU kept repeating a moot point...since I REPEATEDLY acknowledged that not only was Weiner guilty, as the chronology of the posts shows.
> 
> For three days imbeciles like YOU REPEATEDLY IGNORED THE FACT that the GOP calling for Weiner to step down were HYPOCRITS, as they DID NOT do the same for Vitter or Ensign, and STILL will not do the same for Vitter.
> 
> For three days I acknowledged and POINTED OUT how the Dem hierarchy were up front in calling for ethic reviews and for Weiner to step down, while imbeciles like you tried to falsely portray the Dems as reluctant to do so.
> 
> Bottom line: Imbeciles like YOU, Saved Liberty, REFUSE TO FLAT OUT ACKNOWLEDGE THE GOP HYPOCRISY REGARDING WEINER.  So instead you lie, as you've done here.
> 
> Further more, if you didn't care about what I wrote, you wouldn't be responding as such...so next time THINK before you type, SL...makes you look less foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was about Weiner.   No shit sherlock, I never stated otherwise and my first post on this thread was about Weiner.  YOU defended him to the hilt the whole time.  You're either a bald faced liar or you haven't learned to comprehend what you read.  The chronology of the posts shows me stating several times that Weiner's an idiot who would either be voted out or forced out.  If you can produce a post to the contrary, then please do.  If not, then blow it out yer keister!  Your only defense was to deflect and use the, "but look there is someone worse and you need to do something there first" defense.  Talk about a whining fool of a wuss.
Click to expand...


And once again we have a neocon parrot too dumb and blinded by his partisanship to comprehend what he reads.  All the while I've stated that Weiner was pretty much finished and pretty much an idiot....what's got fools like SL's panties in a bunch is that I merely point out the FACT that any GOP politico or neocon pundit/parrot that called for Weiner's ouster was a hypocrit IF they did not do likewise for Vitter or Ensign.  So far, NONE of the forementioned parrots can straight forward condem Vitter and Ensign without trying to insinuate or flat out state that Weiner is the worst of the three.  That makes them partisan hacks at best, hypocrits at worst.

I leave SaveLiberty wuss to his whiny foolishness.


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleating mantras that are rift with partisanship does not make you look smart or saying something profound, Bodi old girl.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony so thick you'd need a hot saw to cut through it..
> 
> ROFL
> 
> What a fucking hypocrite you are.
Click to expand...


Ahh, the Uncensored Fool from 2008...still smarting from my pointing out how he CANNOT refute the obvious hypocrisy of the neocon pundits and parrots regarding Vitter, Ensign and Weiner.

And since I have stated REPEATEDLY what an idiot Weiner is (and a sleazy husband too boot), the accusation of "hypocrisy" against me is totally lllogical.  That none of the Dems heirarchy in this incident have copied what I have stated here makes that charge of "hypocrisy" against me even more absurd.  But then again, logic and fact were never the strong suit of Uncensored fools from 2008.


----------



## Dr.House

Has Weiner officially resigned yet?


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the previous post, I've highlighted the part that our intellectually stunted Neo just refuses to see (neocon myopia is a terrible affliction).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you're a partisan hack who holds entirely different standards for party members than for the hated infidels?
> 
> Nah, I think everyone sees your reeking hypocrisy.
> 
> Hey, you have a party to serve - integrity has no place with you...
Click to expand...


Evidently, some adult or kid with a high school diploma needs to pull this Uncensored fool from 2008 aside and explain to him the definition of "hypocrisy" and how it's applied.

Bottom line: All these neocon numbskulls just can't stand the fact that the Dems did the right thing regarding Weiner and that glaring examples of the neocon driven GOP's hypocrisy (Vitter, Ensign) stands for all to see.  Neocon myopia...a terrible affliction!


----------



## taichiliberal

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For three days imbeciles like YOU kept repeating a moot point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is moot to you because you are a partisan hack and a fucking hypocrite who holds entirely different standards for party members than for others.
> 
> Our Uncensored Fool from 2008 is just grinding his axe, folks.  He has YET to logically point to the post were I'm displaying hypocrisy regarding Weiner, Vitter and Ensign.  That the Uncesored Fool from 2008 cannot logically or factually refute or disprove what I point out regarding GOP politico and pundit hypocrisy on this matter just drives him to distraction, resulting in these childish posts.To anyone with even a shred of integrity, the point is anything but moot. Of course, you would know nothing about that.
> 
> Ahhh, but since the Uncensored Fool from 2008 has NO integrity, all he can do is stamp his widdle feet and whine.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I never defended Weiners actions and foretold of his demise.  That I pointed out GOP politico and pundit hypocrisy on this matter just drives him to distraction.  TFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For three days imbeciles like YOU REPEATEDLY IGNORED THE FACT that the GOP calling for Weiner to step down were HYPOCRITS, as they DID NOT do the same for Vitter or Ensign, and STILL will not do the same for Vitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did you do the same for Frank, Rangel or Waters. But as previously noted, you're a mindless partisan hack, and a fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Was Frank brought up on ethics charges in the last few weeks?  Nope.

Did I protest when Rangel was forced out of chairmanship of the Ways & Means Committee, or reviewed by the Ethics Committee?  Nope.

Did I protest when Waters was brought up on charges and investigated?  Nope.

So once again, unable to defend his own hypocrisy, our Uncensored Fool from 2008 LIES about what others do, trying in effect to shift the blame.  He fails......but that never stops Uncensored fools from 2008.  Let's watch him sputter and fume, folks.


----------



## taichiliberal

Well, Weiner's out...a victim of his own sleaze, dishonesty and stupidity....pretty much as I predicted.

The Dems acted rightly and accordingly to pressure him out.

The GOP that called for Weiner's ouster, and the neocon parrots and pundits who danced with glee about it REFUSE to acknowledge their hypocrisy, as whoremonger Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign FINISHED his term WITHOUT pressure from the GOP to resign.

This thread is a testament to the level of denial, willful ignorance, partisan hackery and insipid stubborness of the neocon parrots and toadies.   They have NOTHING left but to either try and change the subject or attack the critic.  I leave them to it and their maudlin exchanges of support....stupid is as stupid does.  Adios.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

taichiliberal said:


> Well, Weiner's out...a victim of his own sleaze, dishonesty and stupidity....pretty much as I predicted.
> 
> The Dems acted rightly and accordingly to pressure him out.
> 
> The GOP that called for Weiner's ouster, and the neocon parrots and pundits who danced with glee about it REFUSE to acknowledge their hypocrisy, as whoremonger Vitter is STILL in office, and Ensign FINISHED his term WITHOUT pressure from the GOP to resign.
> 
> This thread is a testament to the level of denial, willful ignorance, partisan hackery and insipid stubborness of the neocon parrots and toadies.   They have NOTHING left but to either try and change the subject or attack the critic.  I leave them to it and their maudlin exchanges of support....stupid is as stupid does.  Adios.



You sound like a total dipshit as usual. Nothing new here..


----------



## Dr.House

taichiliberal said:


> Well, Weiner's out...a victim of his own sleaze, dishonesty and stupidity....pretty much as I predicted.



Officially?


----------



## mal

Weiner Officially Resigns | www.qgazette.com | Queens Gazette

^Self-Castration...



peace...


----------



## Dante

No surprise which members (ahem) are hanging out in  a weiner thread.


----------



## boedicca

Dante said:


> No surprise which members (ahem) are hanging out in  a weiner thread.



And here you are, Dainty.

Go figure.


----------



## percysunshine

boedicca said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise which members (ahem) are hanging out in  a weiner thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are, Dainty.
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


3.908 posts in your thread...

Oops... 3,909...chuckle


----------



## Neotrotsky

taichiliberal said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny
> 
> You do know that no matter how BIG you make the font, it does not make you any more
> correct
> 
> 
> 
> Your statements still stand as false'
> 
> Prove me wrong
> 
> You have had what over a week now and you can't find any proof
> I know liberals like others to do their work for them or least tax the hard work of others
> so here I will help you.
> 
> I have tried to put in into terms that even a liberal can understand:
> 
> In my statement of all politicians should get criminal background checks and make them public to run for office, you stated that they all get Federal or FBI background checks before running for office.
> 
> All you need to do is find proof to support your statements that ALL presidential candidates  and All congressmen get Federal background checks before taking office
> 
> In case you forgot
> YOUR STATEMENTS:
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> Hope that helps
> No need to thank me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, in case some are unsure of the buildup of your lie,
> they can just click HERE to see the rest of the story
> 
> Unlike you, I have nothing to spin or hide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3774228-post3827.html
> 
> For those who are interested in the facts.  Now, let's watch this Neo-con numbskull dance his one trick pony show ad nauseum....just like I said he would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal boy wonder.. remember BIG FONT from your link does not help your argument any nor does it make you look smarter, in fact the opposite.
> Only a leftist would think the quest for truth could be "ad nauseum", since truth is the worst enemy of the Left. (side note ad nauseam is the proper spelling)
> Seeing how often ad nauseam is misspelled makes some people want to throw up, as well.
> 
> On the other hand, pointing out the lies and showing you for what you really are, is never boring.
> 
> 
> Pal, your whole thread has been spin.
> Address the statements at hand
> (do you realize how ignorant you look by referring to the same article that has nothing to with the questions at hand? Plus, you incorrectly think it applies to US congress people
> Even if it did, it has nothing to do with the taking of office by the elected official and it speaks about* local law enforcement personnel* - do you know what that means? Do you even read the links ?
> Do you realize how dumb you sound when you try to use the JTTF as your proof? Do you even know what the JTTF is about? What are you saying now-
> 
> Wait,,, maybe you think all elected officials have to join the JTTF before taking office?
> )
> 
> 
> Even your hero Weiner stood up like a man and told the truth
> Be a "Weiner Hero" too and tell us
> 
> Were you lying or just pulling it out of your arse?
> (the facts not the Weiner)
> 
> All you need to do is find proof to support your statements that ALL presidential candidates and All congressmen get Federal background checks before taking office
> 
> Funny how none of your leftist friends come to your defense with any proof to support your statements
> One has to wonder why that is so...
> 
> In case you forgot
> YOUR STATEMENTS: (links included which you left off for some strange reason- funny how that works )
> 
> "The FBI does a background check on all Presidential candidates."
> and you said
> "ANY Congressman or Senator is vetted by various federal security before confirmation."
> 
> We all know which one; but it is rather funny to watch you poorly spin this one
> Pathetic and sad, funny it is none the less
> 
> 
> 
> Man up for once in your life!  Something tells me you won't
> Now, let's watch you dance your one trick pony show ad nauseam and ad absurdum - of running from the truth....just like I said you would.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Dante said:


> No surprise which members (ahem) are hanging out in  a weiner thread.



I have a feeling Dicca has moved in next door to Weiner so she can keep an eye on him 24/7. Talk about obsessed.


----------



## gautama

Riva said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise which members (ahem) are hanging out in  a weiner thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Dicca has moved in next door to Weiner so she can keep an eye on him 24/7. Talk about obsessed.
Click to expand...


RivaDiva,

Reality check:

And, I have a feeling that if "Dicca" moved next door to the Weiner residence to keep an eye on him 24/7....... she would see, soon enough, that RivaDiva would be fondling Weiner's Weanie, while Hellary would be going down on Humus, Humass, or whatever the spelling is for Weanie Weiner's Al Queda/Hamas connected wife.

BTW, Weanie Weiner's wife's mother is some sort of a Big Shot in the Muslim Sisterhood ..... also affiliated with Muslim Brotherhood/Hamas.

The LIEberrhoidal Dem Party ......... lotsa multicultural diversity. You betcha !!!


----------



## boedicca

Weiner inserts himself:

_His ego has no bounds.

In a dazzling display of arrogance, disgraced former Congressman Anthony Weiner is trying to insert himself back into politics -- calling power brokers and would-be candidates for his old seat, hoping they'll let him play a role in choosing his own successor, The Post has learned.

Weiner, who became a national dirty joke after he was caught sexting young women, now wants to be a kingmaker.

One Democratic insider confirmed that Weiner has spoken to the Queens party chairman, Rep. Joe Crowley, about whom the Dems should pick.

He has also reached out to several of the potential candidates, according to the insider.

"He's held the seat," the insider said.

"He knows the district better than anyone else. He's interested in a Democrat keeping the seat. I'm pretty sure he's spoken to everybody..._


Disgraced former congressman Anthony Weiner takes a hand in picking his potential successor - NYPOST.com


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> Weiner inserts himself:
> 
> _His ego has no bounds.
> 
> In a dazzling display of arrogance, disgraced former Congressman Anthony Weiner is trying to insert himself back into politics -- calling power brokers and would-be candidates for his old seat, hoping they'll let him play a role in choosing his own successor, The Post has learned.
> 
> Weiner, who became a national dirty joke after he was caught sexting young women, now wants to be a kingmaker.
> 
> One Democratic insider confirmed that Weiner has spoken to the Queens party chairman, Rep. Joe Crowley, about whom the Dems should pick.
> 
> He has also reached out to several of the potential candidates, according to the insider.
> 
> "He's held the seat," the insider said.
> 
> "He knows the district better than anyone else. He's interested in a Democrat keeping the seat. I'm pretty sure he's spoken to everybody..._
> 
> 
> Disgraced former congressman Anthony Weiner takes a hand in picking his potential successor - NYPOST.com



Either you have a thing for Weiner or you live in the district.


----------



## Ravi

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner inserts himself:
> 
> _His ego has no bounds.
> 
> In a dazzling display of arrogance, disgraced former Congressman Anthony Weiner is trying to insert himself back into politics -- calling power brokers and would-be candidates for his old seat, hoping they'll let him play a role in choosing his own successor, The Post has learned.
> 
> Weiner, who became a national dirty joke after he was caught sexting young women, now wants to be a kingmaker.
> 
> One Democratic insider confirmed that Weiner has spoken to the Queens party chairman, Rep. Joe Crowley, about whom the Dems should pick.
> 
> He has also reached out to several of the potential candidates, according to the insider.
> 
> "He's held the seat," the insider said.
> 
> "He knows the district better than anyone else. He's interested in a Democrat keeping the seat. I'm pretty sure he's spoken to everybody..._
> 
> 
> Disgraced former congressman Anthony Weiner takes a hand in picking his potential successor - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a thing for Weiner or you live in the district.
Click to expand...

I think she wants to marry him.


----------



## Dr.House

Did Weiner *officially *resign yet?

I don't recall his letter of resignation being read on the House floor, signifying his official quitting...


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weiner inserts himself:
> 
> _His ego has no bounds.
> 
> In a dazzling display of arrogance, disgraced former Congressman Anthony Weiner is trying to insert himself back into politics -- calling power brokers and would-be candidates for his old seat, hoping they'll let him play a role in choosing his own successor, The Post has learned.
> 
> Weiner, who became a national dirty joke after he was caught sexting young women, now wants to be a kingmaker.
> 
> One Democratic insider confirmed that Weiner has spoken to the Queens party chairman, Rep. Joe Crowley, about whom the Dems should pick.
> 
> He has also reached out to several of the potential candidates, according to the insider.
> 
> "He's held the seat," the insider said.
> 
> "He knows the district better than anyone else. He's interested in a Democrat keeping the seat. I'm pretty sure he's spoken to everybody..._
> 
> 
> Disgraced former congressman Anthony Weiner takes a hand in picking his potential successor - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a thing for Weiner or you live in the district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she wants to marry him.
Click to expand...


nah... boe-toxic is just like my 13 year old son... she finds weiner jokes funny. *shrug*


----------



## Foxfyre

Dr.House said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Weiner's out...a victim of his own sleaze, dishonesty and stupidity....pretty much as I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially?
Click to expand...


Not officially as of June 20.  I haven't been able to find any updates since then and we probably won't until after the 4th.   Currently I think most of our fearless leaders are back in their home districts except for the few dozen who are touring Europe this week on our dime.



> Congress waited for Anthony Weiner to say he's leaving -- and now it's waiting for him to clean out his desk.
> 
> Although the randy rep. announced Thursday that he was quitting after seven terms, he still has to submit a resignation letter to House Speaker John Boehner that says which day will be his last serving his Brooklyn-Queens constituents.
> 
> Even after that happens, his staff will stay on, and his offices -- in the Capitol and New York -- will be run by the House clerk, officials said.
> 
> "Our offices will be open and fully staffed on Monday," Dave Arnold, who has served as Weiner's congressional spokesman, said yesterday.
> 
> Weiner resigned after he admitted to having online liaisons with six women while married -- sending them photos of his crotch and exchanging steamy messages over Facebook and e-mail.
> 
> Every day Weiner puts off his official departure date enlarges his congressional pension.
> 
> Read more: Rep. Weiner's resignation not official yet - NYPOST.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> nah... boe-toxic is just like my 13 year old son...



So your 13 year old has a brain? 

Damn, wonder where he inherited that from?


----------



## Liability

No no no.

It is totally and offically official.

Signed, sealed and delivered.  Read on the floor.  Boehner made his formal announcement.

Here:

Weiner Has Left the Building | Video - ABC News  <-- WATCH HISTORY as it HAPPENED by clicking the link to ABC News video!  Enjoy the moment when the Speaker makes the new HOUSE number official!  

It was a joyous moment in NY State History.


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Weiner horning in on successor race


----------



## Neotrotsky

UPDATE:

Pope tweets for the first time


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.



I'm happy to say I predicted this coming.  

Poll: Republicans On Verge Of Shocking NYC Upset - Hotline On Call


----------



## FuelRod

Republican victory would be an unsuspected climax in the Weiner affair.


----------



## Dr.House

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this district is only marginally Democratic.  It went only 55% for the Big O in 2008.  A Republican pick up is conceivable in the wake of a scandal, but the Democrats would be favored to hold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to say I predicted this coming.
> 
> Poll: Republicans On Verge Of Shocking NYC Upset - Hotline On Call
Click to expand...


Good call...

Not what the democratics expected....


----------



## Trajan

FuelRod said:


> Republican victory would be an unsuspected climax in the Weiner affair.



no premature hurrahs please..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The Democratic candidate doesn't even live in the district and the Republican's campaign has been nailing him on it.



> Career politician David Weprin (D-WFP) - who has held or run for four separate political offices in the past two years: city council, city comptroller, state assembly (twice), and now congress &#8212; cannot vote for himself next Tuesday, September 13th in the special election to replace former congressman Anthony Weiner because Mr. Weprin does not live in the district he is hoping to represent, the campaign of businessman-turned-congressional-candidate Bob Turner (R) today noted.
> 
> &#8220;Bob Turner will be voting for himself next Tuesday morning; I have no idea what Mr. Weprin will be doing at the time,&#8221; said Turner campaign spokesman William O&#8217;Reilly. &#8220;Mr. Weprin doesn&#8217;t live in the Ninth Congressional District, but he I guess he couldn&#8217;t resists running to represent it. Mr. Weprin is a professional politician who evidently runs for everything.&#8221;
> 
> Weprin Cannot Even Vote In His Own Election » Matzav.com - The Online Voice of Torah Jewry


----------



## freedombecki

"Mr. Weprin does not live in the district he is hoping to represent"

There's no place like New York! I love 'em!


----------



## Sallow

It's a lock. The polls say so.

Light those stoogies, boys!


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> It's a lock. The polls say so.
> 
> Light those stoogies, boys!



who said that?


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lock. The polls say so.
> 
> Light those stoogies, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said that?
Click to expand...


Cohiba?

My fave!


----------



## Dr.House

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lock. The polls say so.
> 
> Light those stoogies, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said that?
Click to expand...


The voters.....


----------



## Foxfyre

It is official.  Weiner's district that is registered Democratic by more than 3 to 1 and hasn't elected a Republican since 1923 has elected the Republican.  An older, not-all-that-photogenic seriously somber Republican at that.  A referendum on Weiner?  Maybe a little bit.  But mostly a referendum on the insane policies our current Administration has forced and is trying to force on us.

In the grand scheme of things, this election probably won't make much difference.  But for now, it sure is sweet.


----------



## Trajan

Foxfyre said:


> It is official.  Weiner's district that is registered Democratic by more than 3 to 1 and hasn't elected a Republican since 1923 has elected the Republican.  An older, not-all-that-photogenic seriously somber Republican at that.  A referendum on Weiner?  Maybe a little bit.  But mostly a referendum on the insane policies our current Administration has forced and is trying to force on us.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, this election probably won't make much difference.  But for now, it sure is sweet.



it was all those Harding/Coolidge holdovers


----------



## MikeK

This does not bode well for Obama.


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> It is official.  Weiner's district that is registered Democratic by more than 3 to 1 and hasn't elected a Republican since 1923 has elected the Republican.  An older, not-all-that-photogenic seriously somber Republican at that.  A referendum on Weiner?  Maybe a little bit.  But mostly a referendum on the insane policies our current Administration has forced and is trying to force on us.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, this election probably won't make much difference.  But for now, it sure is sweet.





It's sweet - and it is significant.


----------



## Avatar4321

MikeK said:


> This does not bode well for Obama.



No. But then there is still well over 14 months to the election.


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is official.  Weiner's district that is registered Democratic by more than 3 to 1 and hasn't elected a Republican since 1923 has elected the Republican.  An older, not-all-that-photogenic seriously somber Republican at that.  A referendum on Weiner?  Maybe a little bit.  But mostly a referendum on the insane policies our current Administration has forced and is trying to force on us.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, this election probably won't make much difference.  But for now, it sure is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sweet - and it is significant.
Click to expand...


Yes, but if the economy improves enough for Obama to make ANY kind of case that it was his policies that did it--we all know that would be a lie, but a lot of his continuency seems to be willing to believe ANYTHING they're told--all this stuff will be quickly pushed aside.  Out of sight, out of mind.

But Weiner's district also has one of the highest concentrations of Jewish citizens in the country.  Their memory is usually pretty good, and if Obama ticks them off, that is a significant voting block in New York State.  That's a lot of votes that have tilted left for a long time but might be tilting right in the next election.

It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Foxfyre

The word is constituency in my last post.  I think that misspelling might have been a Freudian slip.


----------



## Jroc

MikeK said:


> This does not bode well for Obama.



First time I've ever agreed with anything you've posted


----------



## boedicca

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, but if the economy improves enough for Obama to make ANY kind of case that it was his policies that did it--we all know that would be a lie, but a lot of his continuency seems to be willing to believe ANYTHING they're told--all this stuff will be quickly pushed aside.  Out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> But Weiner's district also has one of the highest concentrations of Jewish citizens in the country.  Their memory is usually pretty good, and if Obama ticks them off, that is a significant voting block in New York State.  That's a lot of votes that have tilted left for a long time but might be tilting right in the next election.
> 
> It will be interesting to watch.




For the economy to improve significantly enough by the 2012 elections, Obama would have to do the opposite of what he proposes.  He's too much of an ideologue to change course.

I also agree that Obama is going to lose some of the Jewish vote due to his hostility towards Israel.


----------



## RadiomanATL

And this one.


----------

